# Bistrot des canards > Canard Café > [Société] Topic Papas et Mamans V5: seulement à Vincennes, les trotteurs.

## Oldnoobie

Hop c'est le nouvel OP, en chantier. Je vais tenter de faire ça propre. Promis !



Wébon en fait c'est du boulot, on va Ctrl C - Ctrl V : 


La suite des topics précédents.




> Topic v4 : ici http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...e-devant-la-TV


Topic V3
Le V2
V1

*Baby caneton :*
*
Conseil de canards sur les cosy / poussette / siège auto / lit évolutif & co*



*Combo poussette / cosy / nacelle :* 
Bébé Confort High Treck. Top, passe partout, très pratique. Par contre, un peu encombrante pour une "petite" sortie.
poussette JANE Carrera Pro avec cosy Jané Matrix groupe 0/0+ qui fait nacelle (position allongée) et siège auto (dos à la route) se clipsant sur la poussette. Pas mal, surtout le concept de nacelle/siège-auto
Loola de chez bébé confort (cosy + canne)
Cosy Cybex Aton 5 

Il faut bien étudier "votre mode de vie" pour faire le choix le plus judicieux (prix, encombrement, déplacement, etc...), *néanmoins un des choix les plus judicieux est le combo Cosy (type cybex aton avec une base isofix dans la voiture) + adaptateurs + pousette ultra compact (et légère) type yoyo / gb / cybex eezy.*

*Poussette :* 
Poussette gb Qbit+
MacLaren Techno XT Avis
Poussette canne : 
-Maclaren Quest. Pareil, rien à dire, solide, légère, peu encombrante une fois repliée.
- Maclaren Globetrotter : 4,8 Kg poids plume, se ferme et s'ouvre d'une main, se porte en bandoulière.

*Porte bébé* (infos dans par là et ici aussi)
Écharpe de portage (jpmbb ~20-30 € sur le bon coin)
puis Manduca ou jpmbb (love radius)


*Siège auto :* 
romer siege romer dualfix pour le 0-1 an
Cybex Sirona. Super pratique (le siège pivote), peut être utilisé face ou dos à la route. Par contre, très cher.  Avis
Siège auto groupe 1/2/3 Recarro Young Sport.
Cybex pallas 2 fix Avis des canards
> Les Britax Römer c'est pas mal non plus ( Dualfix, Advansafix...), le site Sécurange pour aller chiner un modèle bien foutu, aussi.


Comparatif UFC Que Choisir :
Groupe 0 
Groupe 0+
Groupe 0+/1
groupe 1/2/3

*Les biberons*
philips avent
avis canard ici

*La chambre*
Lit bébé Ikea avec matelas à ressort Ikea
matelas en viscose de bambou


*Liens utiles :*
Sécurité siège auto : http://www.securange.fr/
achat de poussette & co : http://www.buybaby.it/customer/home.php

*La liste pour la naissance*
Conseils des canards : LA / LA / ICI / Encore là

Créer une liste de naissance :
http://www.ookoodoo.com/fr/
http://www.mesenvies.fr/

*Tuto :*
Comment moucher votre bébé (méthode kiné : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xemxEK1A7yM)

*Conseils canards sur du Matos bébé / enfants :*
Retour sur les carioles / remorques / chariot sur vélos : ICI 

*Idées Cadeaux*
Livre personnalisé avec le prénom : https://www.lostmy.name/fr
Livre personnalisé avec le doudou : http://www.laviedemondoudou.com


*Jeux extérieurs*
portique Wickey ou Fatmoose : avis ici

*Pour enfants de 3/5 ans* 

*Les livres :*

 Classiques


- Sur les émotions : https://www.amazon.fr/couleur-%C3%A9.../dp/B00KBJP0FK

- Devine combien je t'aime :[ https://www.amazon.fr/Devine-combien.../dp/2211205844 

- Livre marrant : Pffff (on en parle ici)


*L'HISTOIRE dont TU es le TOUT PETIT HEROS !*

 Ma Première Aventure

*Chercher et trouve éducatif :*
- Mais où est donc Pompon ? L'ours de Pompon se cache dans 44 chefs-d'oeuvre du musée d'Orsay. Sauras-tu le retrouver ? https://www.amazon.fr/dp/2754109668/..._lHT0CbYVQJXPN


 *Les abonnements*
Pomme d'api
J'aime lire
Youpi
L'école des loisirs (1 livre / mois en fonction des âges) : https://www.ecoledesmax.com

EPOPIA : Les aventures par courrier dont votre enfant est le héros de 5 à 10 ans  https://www.epopia.com/ 
Les Mini Mondes : https://lesminimondes.fr/

*Les applis :*




*Bricolage DIY :*
Une tour d'observation (pour cuisiner avec papa ou maman)

----------


## Zouuu

Topic v4 : ici http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...e-devant-la-TV

----------


## Oldnoobie

Les réfs et liens sur les sièges auto sont parfois obsolètes, les poussettes je pense que ça va être la même... Si vous avez des modèles plus récents à citer, je fais une maj.

----------


## Zouuu

La poussette qu'on a pris pour les 2 derniers : une Cybex Eesy S de base (y a 4 modèles différents, taille des roues, rotative, dossier plat etc...) avec des adaptateurs pour y clipser un cosy Aton 5. 

Ca fait le tout pour environ 300 euros (moins avec des soldes) à quoi on peut ajouter la base Isofix pour le cosy, environ 100 euros également.

Avec ça on est peinard pour 1 an et demi / 2 ans. 

Puis ensuite on passe au joie spin 360 pour le groupe 1 et enfin un Pallas fix de base pour le groupe 2 / 3.

Le joie spin c'est du confort, on peut attendre que l'enfant fasse 80 cm pour directement passer du cosy à un Cybex Pallas groupe 1 / 2 / 3 avec bouclier.

----------


## Sigps220

> Les réfs et liens sur les sièges auto sont parfois obsolètes, les poussettes je pense que ça va être la même... Si vous avez des modèles plus récents à citer, je fais une maj.


Le Cybex Sirona existe toujours, même si ça doit probablement être une génération différente de celui décrit dans l'avis d'anis7. Personnellement on a un Cybex Sirona pour le petit et on est très content de ce siège qu'on a utilisé dès la naissance de nos deux enfants. Après ce sont des gros gabarits 4,3kg à la naissance mais on a jamais senti que le siège était trop grand pour eux. 

En version, aussi bien et moins cher, il y a le Joie Spin qui me semble très recommendable (c'est Qiou qui a ce modèle pour sa fille de mémoire) et qui je crois est également utilisable dès la naissance.

Et pour les écharpes, JPMBB est devenu Love Radius. Le porte bébé de Love Radius me semble également très recommandable et adapté dès la naissance. 

On a eu des discussions sièges auto, poussette et écharpes mais aucune discussion sur le vélo avec les enfants. 

Le dernier est encore bien trop petit mais je commence à me renseigner sur comment transporter les deux enfants en vélo. Les deux sont petits (2 ans et 1 mois) et on aura probablement besoins de pouvoir loger 2 enfants sur le vélo. Des canards ont essayé des vélos cargos ?

----------


## Magnarrok



----------


## Zouuu

> Et pour les écharpes, JPMBB est devenu Love Radius. Le porte bébé de Love Radius me semble également très recommandable et adapté dès la naissance.


Alors les écharpes jpmbb ou love radius, c'est le top oué. Le porte bébé, on a aussi, avec le petit coussin pour l'installer "dès la naissance". Ben je recommande pas perso... On a essayé avec les 2 derniers vers 2-3 mois, ils sont encore trop petits et pas bien à l'aise.
J'ai attendu 5-6 mois pour mettre le dernier dedans (vu qu'il est assez costaud).

----------


## corentintilde

> 


Je vois que ma question suscite un enthousiasme général.  :^_^: 
 A vrai dire c'était même pas un troll, je suis jamais monté de ma vie sur une trottinette, j'ai aucune idée du niveau de stabilité du truc. Je cherche une alternative à la voiture (la sortir pour faire un km ça me rend fou) mais le petit monstre est encore trop petit pour un siège vélo.

----------


## Zouuu

@OldNoobie, l'image et le titre  :Perfect:   ::wub::

----------


## nefrem

:Clap:  pour le titre

----------


## Oldnoobie

> On a eu des discussions sièges auto, poussette et écharpes mais aucune discussion sur le vélo avec les enfants. 
> 
> Le dernier est encore bien trop petit mais je commence à me renseigner sur comment transporter les deux enfants en vélo. Les deux sont petits (2 ans et 1 mois) et on aura probablement besoins de pouvoir loger 2 enfants sur le vélo. Des canards ont essayé des vélos cargos ?


J'en vois régulièrement et ça me semble le moyen le plus sûr. 
Il existe des cargos à mettre sur un VTT dépourvu de roue avant, mais ça fait un gabarit de fou, ou des vélos cargo conçus comme tels.
Les remorques en tube et toiles me font très peur, si la voiture derrière ne freine pas au feu, ne les voit pas (genre un mec distrait dans un SUV à capot un peu long),sans compter que les gamins sont à hauteur des pots d'échappement et qu'on ne les voit pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> @OldNoobie, l'image et le titre


Merci. C'est une petite patte perso, je suis victime d'un indécrottable cynisme, ou mauvais esprit, IRL c'est pas évident à gérer  ::P:

----------


## Sigps220

> J'en vois régulièrement et ça me semble le moyen le plus sûr. 
> Il existe des cargos à mettre sur un VTT dépourvu de roue avant, mais ça fait un gabarit de fou, ou des vélos cargo conçus comme tels.
> Les remorques en tube et toiles me font très peur, si la voiture derrière ne freine pas au feu, ne les voit pas (genre un mec distrait dans un SUV à capot un peu long),sans compter que les gamins sont à hauteur des pots d'échappement et qu'on ne les voit pas.


La remoque pour une utilisation "en ville" ça me motive pas trop. Pour une utilisation en balade à la campagne c'est différent. 

Du coup, de ce que je vois dans mes lectures il y a 4 options : 
- Vélo classique avec un porte bébé devant et derrière : mais du coup 0 bagage et c'est sans doute le plus économique

- Longtail avec un banc à l'arrière : 


- Un vélo cargo avec une "benne" à l'avant :


- Le triporteur : 


Comme c'est un sacré investissement, je me dis que des retours de canards sur les solutions serait un gros plus. Bien sûr, avant de se décider, on essaiera les différentes options, mais un essai c'est forcément de courte durée.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Le triporteur tu peux aussi t'en servir pour faire tes commissions, c'est pas mal.

Ou aller en soirée. Par exemple la maman moderne de la photo en fait en talons, hey.

----------


## Emile Gravier

Pour moi ça dépend vraiment le budget. Un vélo triporteur c'est cool et sans doute le plus sûr mais pour peu qu'il soit électrique, ça fait énorme budget.

Perso, j'utilise un vélo classique avec siège bébé à l'arrière mais il faut que le bébé soit assez grand et tienne bien sa tête car il peut y avoir des freinages d'urgence.

Donc clairement les 6 premiers mois, je ferais pas avec le bébé sur le siege arrière. Donc le triporteur ou le cargo semblent être les mieux

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si t'es en île de France et que tu arrives à chopper un veligo cargo c'est le meilleur deal possible.
Je crois que c'est 40 balles par mois et c'est vraiment un bon vélo cargo électrique, j'ai testé celui d'un pote et c'est super maniable.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Par contre avec ces vélos là, le jour où tu veux prendre le vélo sans les gamins tu dois regretter un peu de devoir prendre le cargo de 150 kg plutôt que le simple VTT où tu décroches la remorque.

Et niveau sécurité, je vois pas trop en quoi c'est plus safe qu'une remorque accrochée derrière. Si le mec avec son SUV te vois pas, le résultat est le même peu importe la solution choisie.

----------


## Sigps220

> Le triporteur tu peux aussi t'en servir pour faire tes commissions, c'est pas mal.
> 
> Ou aller en soirée. Par exemple la maman moderne de la photo en fait en talons, hey.


Le 2ème avec la benne permet aussi de rentrer les commissions et les enfants. C'est effectivement l'idée de pouvoir se balader plutôt en ville avec les enfants et de pouvoir ramener un minimum de courses (pas les grosses courses du Mammouth mais le marché du dimanche). 
Le triporteur c'est le truc qui me paraît le plus stable et le plus sympa avec les enfants, mais j'ai peur que ce soit trop large. 




> Pour moi ça dépend vraiment le budget. Un vélo triporteur c'est cool et sans doute le plus sûr mais pour peu qu'il soit électrique, ça fait énorme budget.
> 
> Perso, j'utilise un vélo classique avec siège bébé à l'arrière mais il faut que le bébé soit assez grand et tienne bien sa tête car il peut y avoir des freinages d'urgence.
> 
> Donc clairement les 6 premiers mois, je ferais pas avec le bébé sur le siege arrière. Donc le triporteur ou le cargo semblent être les mieux
> 
> Si t'es en île de France et que tu arrives à chopper un veligo cargo c'est le meilleur deal possible.
> Je crois que c'est 40 balles par mois et c'est vraiment un bon vélo cargo électrique, j'ai testé celui d'un pote et c'est super maniable.


Oui j'ai vu l'option véligo mais c'est temporaire (3 mois pour les cargos), clairement ça sera le préalable à l'achat. Véligo indique aussi que les cargos sont pour des enfants de 3 à 10 ans, du coup ça me met le doute.

L'idée c'est de promener les 2 enfants, et pas tout de suite car on va effectivement attendre que le second tienne bien sa tête, donc au moins 6 mois. Sauf que le grand sera encore trop petit (2,5 ans) pour avoir son propre vélo, donc il faut pouvoir loger les 2 enfants.




> Par contre avec ces vélos là, le jour où tu veux prendre le vélo sans les gamins tu dois regretter un peu de devoir prendre le cargo de 150 kg plutôt que le simple VTT où tu décroches la remorque.
> 
> Et niveau sécurité, je vois pas trop en quoi c'est plus safe qu'une remorque accrochée derrière. Si le mec avec son SUV te vois pas, le résultat est le même peu importe la solution choisie.


Niveau sécurité, c'est plutôt que les enfants sont devant toi, donc tu les vois mieux et tu contrôles mieux ce qu'ils font, c'est pour ça que j'écarte plutôt l'option du longtail car les enfants sont derrières et ça me semble plutôt adaptés à des enfants plus grands (au moins 6 ans je dirai). Par contre pour la sécurité avec les voitures c'est la même chose qu'une remorque. 

C'est sûr que ça impose aussi d'avoir un 2nd vélo "classique" quand tu l'utilises sans les enfants et que tu vas faire une balade "simple" sans fret à promener.

----------


## fishinou

> Je vois que ma question suscite un enthousiasme général. 
>  A vrai dire c'était même pas un troll, *je suis jamais monté de ma vie sur une trottinette*, j'ai aucune idée du niveau de stabilité du truc. Je cherche une alternative à la voiture (la sortir pour faire un km ça me rend fou) mais le petit monstre est encore trop petit pour un siège vélo.


Raison de plus pour ne pas envisager de débuter avec un bébé en écharpe  :Vibre: 

Ceci étant dit, si y'a vraiment juste 1km, c'est pas envisageable de ... marcher ?

----------


## LeLiquid

Me revoila avec une nouvelle question nule :

On nous a dit qu'à un moment elle risquerait de mettre des jours avant de faire caca ( allaitement) et qu'il fallait pas s'inquiéter : elle assimile tout en gros.

Sauf que la ca fait genre quasi 1 semaine et demi. Après elle va très bien pas de signe particulier et elle lache des caisses comme jamais mais ça commence quand même à m'inquiéter ..

----------


## Ckao

Une semaine et demie ça commence à faire beaucoup, rien de rien ou juste de petites crottes?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> C'est pas envisageable de ... marcher ?


Eh ça y est on tombe dans les extrêmes ! Et voilà, on peut plus rien faire sans que les tenant du "tout à pied" viennent nous emmerder !



 ::ninja::

----------


## SaturnNitrik

Le lien pour la premiere poussette canne en OP ne fonctionne plus.

----------


## Sigps220

> Me revoila avec une nouvelle question nule :
> 
> On nous a dit qu'à un moment elle risquerait de mettre des jours avant de faire caca ( allaitement) et qu'il fallait pas s'inquiéter : elle assimile tout en gros.
> 
> Sauf que la ca fait genre quasi 1 semaine et demi. Après elle va très bien pas de signe particulier et elle lache des caisses comme jamais mais ça commence quand même à m'inquiéter ..


Dans les bouquins j'avais lu que le rythme "usuel" c'est 1 fois / jour pour les bébés au biberon et 1 fois / semaine pour les allaités. Après, c'est une moyenne donc tu as des enfants au dessus ou en dessous (les nôtres sont à 2 à 3 fois / jour, que ce soit au biberon ou même après).

----------


## Supergounou

> Sauf que la ca fait genre quasi 1 semaine et demi. Après elle va très bien pas de signe particulier et elle lache des caisses comme jamais mais ça commence quand même à m'inquiéter ..


Ouais ça commence à être long si plus d'une semaine. Vous êtes en allaitement strict? Sinon, eau d'Hepar, et dans tous les cas, probiotic ça peut aider. Moi à ta place j'irai quand même consulter, si y a rien de rien ça va surement finir en Tiorfan et/ou suppo à la glycérine.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Eh ça y est on tombe dans les extrêmes ! Et voilà, on peut plus rien faire sans que les tenant du "tout à pied" viennent nous emmerder !


Saleté de podophiles !

----------


## LeLiquid

Ba avant elle faisait caca chaque jour mais la plus rien.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Le lien pour la premiere poussette canne en OP ne fonctionne plus.


Oui, merci pour le check, j'ai regardé plusieurs liens qui merdent (le siège romer dualfix, etc...), le truc c'est que c'est moyen de nettoyer l'OP au taf, faut ouvrir plusieurs sites, etc, ça manque de discrétion. 
J'essaie de voir ce soir ou mercredi pendant la sieste du pti.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ba avant elle faisait caca chaque jour mais la plus rien.


Tu as tenté de lui masser le ventre doucement ? des mouvements circulaires, doucement. Je dis ça sans aucun recul médical ou kiné, hein.

----------


## Supergounou

> Tu as tenté de lui masser le ventre doucement ? des mouvements circulaires, doucement. Je dis ça sans aucun recul médical ou kiné, hein.


Non c'est un bon conseil effectivement, même s'il n'y a pas de douleur ça peut accélerer un peu le transit. Faut y aller dans le sens du colon, c'est à dire dans le sens des aiguilles d'une montre.

----------


## Stratosfear

Nous la nôtre, depuis la naissance, elle fait caca tous les 3 ou 4 jours.
Elle est nourrie au biberon.

----------


## Doniazade

Si elle est exclusivement au sein, ça me choque pas plus que ça. Pendant ses poussées de croissance, le nôtre pouvait ne rien faire pendant 2 semaines et après ça reprenait un rythme plus régulier.
Mais si vous êtes inquiets, hésitez pas à demander au pédiatre.

----------


## Caleb

C'est bien les parents ça, toujours à vouloir faire chier les gosses!

----------


## SuperLowl

Et dans 2 mois elle choppe la gastro, LeLiquid* aura des débordements de caca 5 fois par jour et il trouvera le moyen de se plaindre.  :tired: 

 ::ninja:: 




*La fille de LeLiquid hein, je ne me permettrais pas de faire des suppositions sur le transit du papa.  ::P:

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Et dans 2 mois elle choppe la gastro, LeLiquid* aura des débordements de caca 5 fois par jour et il trouvera le moyen de se plaindre. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *La fille de LeLiquid hein, je ne me permettrais pas de faire des suppositions sur le transit du papa.


Son pseudo vient d'où à ton avis ?

----------


## LeLiquid

Mon transit est parfait. Une horloge.  :Cigare: 

D'ailleurs elle a fait caca y'a 1h.  :Cigare:

----------


## MrChicken

Après 5j sans ça devait une bombe odorante a la sortie !

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Son pseudo vient d'où à ton avis ?


 :Perfect:

----------


## corentintilde

> Raison de plus pour ne pas envisager de débuter avec un bébé en écharpe 
> 
> Ceci étant dit, si y'a vraiment juste 1km, c'est pas envisageable de ... marcher ?


Si évidemment, mais il y a le "grand" à chercher à l'école maternelle en plus, le trio maison école nounou formant un triangle équilatéral de côté 1km. Avec deux parents qui travaillent à temps plein le soir c'est le rush.

----------


## tenshu

> Si elle est exclusivement au sein, ça me choque pas plus que ça. Pendant ses poussées de croissance, le nôtre pouvait ne rien faire pendant 2 semaines et après ça reprenait un rythme plus régulier.
> Mais si vous êtes inquiets, hésitez pas à demander au pédiatre.


Idem nourrisson c'était tout les 10 jours voir plus avant de revenir à la normale.


Par ce que oui je ne suis pas passé sur ce topic mais je suis papa d'un petit monstre de 8 mois.

Déjà pas mal d'aventures dont une cascade d'événements qui a démarré par "mais attendez c'est pas un peu tôt pour revenir au bureau ?!" Et se termine par : je suis papa à la maison à plein temps grâce aux indemnités de licenciement et le chômage  ::ninja:: 

C'est beaucoup de bonheur et de chance d'être à la maison avec mon fils, mais je suis aussi ultra turbo isolé ce qui ne rend pas les choses si simples.

En tout cas bon courage aux autres darons et daronnes  :;):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> C'est bien les parents ça, toujours à vouloir faire chier les gosses!


Après quelques années (très peu en somme) c'est l'inverse...

----------


## ArZeniSt

> On a eu des discussions sièges auto, poussette et écharpes mais aucune discussion sur le vélo avec les enfants. 
> 
> Le dernier est encore bien trop petit mais je commence à me renseigner sur comment transporter les deux enfants en vélo. Les deux sont petits (2 ans et 1 mois) et on aura probablement besoins de pouvoir loger 2 enfants sur le vélo. Des canards ont essayé des vélos cargos ?


Hello, je peux donner quelques infos sur ce sujet. 
on a un vélo cargo, biporteur avec benne à l'avant, depuis 2 ans avec des enfants de 4 et 7 ans. Auparavant on a eu une remorque, la plus jeune de mes filles était transportée dedans à partir de ses 3 mois (dans un siège adapté).

C'est notre véhicule principal pour tous les déplacements de moins de 10-15 km mais on habite en ville, à Strasbourg, donc dans un environnement particulièrement favorable.
On l'a pris à assistance électrique sur les conseils de copains déjà équipés et on regrette pas, même si on fait la majorité des trajets sur du plat les redémarrages sont plus faciles et on hésite jamais à le prendre plutôt que la voiture. 
Il sert à tout, poser les enfants à l'école, faire les courses de la semaine (mais sans enfants), aller à la déchetterie, récupérer un meule chez Ikea. Au final la voiture ne nous sert plus que pour les vacances ou quand on doit aller chercher quelque chose de très volumineux ou vraiment en dehors de la ville. 

La question de l'usage sans les enfants se pose pas vraiment, si on les a pas on a nos vélos classiques, si on dit les déposer/récupérer et rouler à vide l'assistance compense largement le poids. 

C'est un coup de main à prendre au début pour manœuvrer mais comme la caisse est large comme le guidon si un vélo classique passe, il passe. 

Si vous avez des questions hésitez pas.

----------


## SaturnNitrik

Merci pour ton retour. 
Quel est le modèle ? avec des options ?

----------


## Sigps220

> Merci pour ton retour. 
> Quel est le modèle ? avec des options ?


Idem, merci ArZeniST pour ce retour et je suis preneur de ton retour sur le modèle choisi. 

Instinctivement c'est le modèle avec la benne à l'avant qui m'attire le plus car on garde une largeur proche d'un vélo classique. Et j'ai pensé comme pour une bagnole, une voiture longue est souvent plus facile à manier qu'une voiture large.

----------


## ArZeniSt

C'est un Bakfiets classic long, avec le moyeu Shimano 7v (je regrette un peu de pas avoir pris le modèle au dessus en Enviolo Nu Vinci). 
Avec la batterie la plus petite il a une autonomie annoncée de +70km, je me suis retrouvé qu'une fois en rade parce que j'avais été trop confiant et qu'il faisait 0°. 

En option on a pris 
 * la canopy (qui n'existe plus) pour protéger les enfants de la pluie, 
 * le frein à disque à l'avant (indispensable), 
 * l'anneau vissé dans le cadre qui permet de le cadenasser facilement à un point fixe 
 * la tige de selle qui permet de régler la hauteur rapidement, je fais 20cm de plus que mon épouse. 

Coût final, un peu moins de 4000 € avec deux entretiens inclus chez le vélociste qui nous l'a vendu. Il n'y avais pas encore d'aide à l'achat à l'époque

A la conduite ça reste un vélo type hollandais, c'est pas fait pour aller vite ou être efficace. Pour ça j'ai eu l'occasion d'essayer un Douze Cycle et on est sur une position de conduite beaucoup plus engagée. 
C'est il me semble le modèle que propose Veligo. 

A refaire je prendrais sans doute le même pour des questions de budget, avec un crédit illimité je partirais plus sur un Douze ou un Riese und Müller.

----------


## SaturnNitrik

Intéressant. Le prix parait très raisonnable pour du électrique.

Et pour le parking, au sec dans un garage/box j'imagine ?

----------


## ArZeniSt

C'est effectivement un des moins cher du marché mais les tarifs on légèrement augmentés depuis. 

On a la chance d'avoir un garage fermé pour le stocker avec les autres vélos (de toute façon la voiture rentrerait pas dedans). 
Des copains garde le leur dehors sans que ça ne pose de problème d'usure prématurée, sauf sur la canopy en plastique qui aime pas le gel. 
Pour le vol c'est une autre affaire mais cadenassé à un point fixe avec un bon U ça s'embarque pas en 5 minutes non plus (bonus avec un cadenas à alarme, c'est plutôt dissuasif).

----------


## fishinou

Best prix ever d'après camelcamelcamel sur le solution xfix dans la meilleur couleur : https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00DSKSGKK?...hk_typ_imgToDp

Je viens d'en prendre 2  :;):

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

J'en ai pris un, ça faisait un moment qu'on lorgnait pour avoir de quoi transporter les deux grands dans l'autre voiture. Merci fish !  :;):

----------


## Ckao

Mme Ckao a pris des réhausseurs Volvo d'occasion pour s'assortir avec sa voiture, ils sont faits par Britax-Römer (Kidfix SL sous cette marque). Volvo communique tellement sur la sécurité de ses voitures que ma compagne se sentait rassurée avec leur gamme.

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Mme Ckao a pris des réhausseurs Volvo d'occasion pour s'assortir avec sa voiture, ils sont faits par Britax-Römer (Kidfix SL sous cette marque). Volvo communique tellement sur la sécurité de ses voitures que ma compagne se sentait rassurée avec leur gamme.


En même temps c'est pas Volvo qui a inventé la ceinture de sécurité 3 points ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> En même temps c'est pas Volvo qui a inventé la ceinture de sécurité 3 points ?


Yep. Et à l'époque l'équipe dirigeante a renoncé aux droits sur le brevet quasiment immédiatement pour que leurs concurrents les copient, au nom de la sécurité des usagers.

Y a le beau geste.

----------


## fishinou

Je ne connaissait pas cet anecdote.
Je la ressortirai à la prochaine soirée culture/confiture !

Et le geste est beau en effet ! C'est pas sur des vaccins en 2020 qu'on verrait ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Mme Ckao a pris des réhausseurs Volvo d'occasion pour s'assortir avec sa voiture, ils sont faits par Britax-Römer (Kidfix SL sous cette marque). Volvo communique tellement sur la sécurité de ses voitures que ma compagne se sentait rassurée avec leur gamme.


C'est pas mal de pouvoir retirer le dossier pour ne garder que le réhausseur. 
En revanche entre ces Kidfix I-Size et les Advansafix I-Size, c'est pas évident de s'y retrouver. 
Apparemment, les Advansafix ne sont pas séparables dossier/réhausseur, il proposent juste un dossier inclinable.

Comme mon gamin fait 105 cm et + de 20 kilos... ce sera ceinture de sécu, il me reste à déterminer le siège... je vais retourner fouiller Sécurange.

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Best prix ever d'après camelcamelcamel sur le solution xfix dans la meilleur couleur : https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00DSKSGKK?...hk_typ_imgToDp
> 
> Je viens d'en prendre 2


J'avoue être perdu, j'ai un Pallas M-fix pour ma fille de presque 5 ans. C'est quoi la différence avec ce x-fix ?
Mon fils approchant des 18 kgs, j'imagine que le Sirona va bientôt devoir être changé et sans doute que ce X-Fix pourrait fait l'affaire pour ma fille et transférer mon fils sur le Pallas. Même pas sûr en fait tellement le site de Cybex est mal gaulé à l'usage.

----------


## fishinou

> J'avoue être perdu, j'ai un Pallas M-fix pour ma fille de presque 5 ans. C'est quoi la différence avec ce x-fix ?.


Il faut au moins faire semblant de chercher monsieur, la différence est flagrante  ::ninja:: 

Pallas c'est des groupes 1/2/3 là où Solution c'est des groupes 2/3.

Donc tu peux carrément faire comme tu dis, c'est même la solution que je te conseillerais. A ce prix là le RQP est imbattable a mon avis.

----------


## Emile Gravier

Merci monsieur !

----------


## Wobak

Question interrogative de type questionnement : 

Mon grand va avoir 10 ans dans quelques jours, et je veux essayer de lui apprendre l'informatique de manière un peu construite.

J'ai un laptop sous Linux prévu pour ça, mais j'avoue que j'hésite pour "l'ordre" des choses à lui apprendre. 
Quel niveau de détail suivre, comment présenter "Internet", etc.

Quelqu'un s'est déjà posé la question / a déjà des ressources sur le sujet ?

J'ai vu les vidéos du CLEMI sur le sujet, mais pas de guide ou de tutoriel pour l'utilisation d'un ordi.

----------


## LeLiquid

Moi aussi j'ai une question : Je me jette par la fenêtre ou sous un train ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ckao

La fenêtre c'est plus sûr, elle est toujours là quand tu en as besoin.

----------


## fishinou

Je pense qu'il a accès à des trains comme nous a des fenêtres  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> A ce prix là le RQP est imbattable a mon avis.


Je ne sais pas si l'approche RQP est le meilleur angle pour un achat d'un équipement de sécurité.

C'est relatif à la bourse de chacun, certes, mais si tu prends un S2 i-Fix ou un Z I Fix chez Cybex, tu as la protection contre les chocs latéraux - les pattes ou surépaisseurs sur les côtés (si j'en crois je département marketing, 25% d'un choc latéral serait absorbé par les renforts latéraux), un réglage de la largeur de l'assise et des awards de sécurité routière -j'ai aucun recul sur la valeur réelle de ceux-ci  (le Z).

Bon, ça fait le siège entre 180 et 220€ quand même, si on doit équiper deux voitures, on est dans les 200€ de + qu'avec le X Fix déréférencé sur le site de Cybex.
Maintenant, c'est un "investissement" de 200€ à étaler sur une période qui va des 3 à 12 ans de l'enfant, soit 8 ou 9 ans, c'est 25€ par an si on veut moyenner. 
Du coup j'adore les promos et c'est un joli siège, mais ...

Bon, je suis allé voir chez Britax pour comparer... y a tellement de modèles (et plus chers) j'ai mal au crâne....

----------


## Harrysa

Bon faut que je vous raconte un truc... désolé pour ce long pavé mais j'crois j'ai besoin d'évacuer ça! Premièrement Sir harryssa et Lady harrysa ont rejoint le club vip des possesseurs de chambres d'inhalation pour cause d'asthme du nourrisson on a découvert cela suite à 4 jours d'hospitalisation pour le premier directement suivis de 4 jours d'hospitalisation pour sa sœur. Bon les affreux jojos vont bien, plus de peur que de mal (ils étaient sous assistance respiratoire qd même !) Nous on est rincés! 
Mais la vrais histoire c'était pdt l'hospitalisation de Lady harrysa y'avait un couple à côté ( y'a 2 patients par chambre) avec un nourrisson de 14 jours, qui était là pour bronchiolite. C'était un midi, le type' sans sa femme, ne voulait pas moucher son fils seul avec le sérum phy , il demande à l'équipe soignante de la faire, sauf que celle-ci est débordé, du coup arrive tard pour prodiguer les soins lorsqu'ils s'y mettent les sécrétions coule dans le mauvais sens, je pense trop d'accumulation, le petit deviens tout bleu\noir.... arrêt respiratoire du gamin... Le type se met à hurler sur l'équipe soignante "qu es vous avez fait?! Vous avez tué mon pti seigneur ! maman!" Il a hurlé pendant tout le temps où ils ont réanimé son gosse (30 minutes!). Moi j'étais à côté, j'étais vraiment pas serein heureusement ma fille dormait comme un loire pendant toute la crise. J'ai tenté de lui parler pour détourner son attention et laisser l'équipe soignante faire son taff mais tu parles il en profitait pour insulter les soignants tout en criant "maman, maman!", finalement le petit a été sauvé, après en avoir reparler avec le pédiatrequi a effectuéla réa, c'était 50/50 pour qu'il s'en sorte. quand la femme du type est arrivée il a crié "le pti est devenu tout noir comme celle qu'on a perdue!" Chaud quoi... Après, loin de moi de juger ce type, personne ne sait comment il va réagir face à la probable mort de son gosse, juste intéressant, d'observer comment il appelait sa propre mère comme un enfant, on appel ça un archaïsme, face au trauma on retourne vers des comportements infantile et son " maman, seigneur" va rester gravé dans ma tête.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Je pense qu'il a accès à des trains comme nous a des fenêtres


Puis ça donnerait une signification politique au geste. D'une pierre deux coups.  ::ninja:: 

Hier elle a pas dormi de la journée ( lever à 10h). Crevée, se gratte les yeux tout le temps mais refuse de dormir plus de 10 min une fois posée. C'était la misère.

Après le bon côté c'est qu'elle dort bien la nuit ^^.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Puis ça donnerait une signification politique au geste. D'une pierre deux coups. 
> 
> ^^.


Oublie pas la lettre évoquant le régime spécial des retraites. Au moins, ça pourra servir à quelque-chose  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

Un suicide sur le lieu de travail est déjà lourd de signification. Faut pas trop en faire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Mmh de la façon dont tu le relates... j'en comprends qu'il est incapable de prodiguer les soins de base, certes sur un nouveau-né, mais son deuxième enfant, et après avoir perdu le premier sur une situation qu'on supposerait similaire.... Dur de pas en vouloir à ce mec... Je sais, je fais des raccourcis sans le connaître, mais s'il te faut une infirmière pour moucher ton enfant...

----------


## Emile Gravier

Pour avoir vécu l'hospitalisation de mon second pour bronchiolite avec oxygène, pour avoir pas mal discuté cette fois là avec les infirmières qui étaient débordées, ça ne m'étonne pas du tout.

Quand on est sorti de l'hôpital, elles nous ont remercié car on essayait de faire un max nous même genre moucher le bébé justement.

La bronchiolite, c'est déjà ça qui avait mis les urgences à genou il y a quelques années avant le covid et cette année est je crois bien violente car a débuté très tôt. Le système immunitaire des gamins ne s'est pas fait l'an dernier à cause des confinements et de l'hygiène de gens meilleures que d'habitude. 

Courage à toi. C'est vraiment effrayant mais on en sort.

----------


## Utharion

Semaine 38. Atelier de portage hier. On a hâte d'avoir le bébé !

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Semaine 38. Atelier de portage hier. On a hâte d'avoir le bébé !


Tiens on avait eu ça à la maternité. 
Après quasi une semaine sur place j'avais un peu craqué.
La dame qui nous vendait la qualité de tel dispositif de portage, j'avais répondu que c'était cool parce qu'on prévoyait d'aller à Disney après la maternité, du coup pour les manèges ce serait top. Sa tête....

----------


## Harrysa

> Pour avoir vécu l'hospitalisation de mon second pour bronchiolite avec oxygène, pour avoir pas mal discuté cette fois là avec les infirmières qui étaient débordées, ça ne m'étonne pas du tout.
> 
> Quand on est sorti de l'hôpital, elles nous ont remercié car on essayait de faire un max nous même genre moucher le bébé justement.
> 
> La bronchiolite, c'est déjà ça qui avait mis les urgences à genou il y a quelques années avant le covid et cette année est je crois bien violente car a débuté très tôt. Le système immunitaire des gamins ne s'est pas fait l'an dernier à cause des confinements et de l'hygiène de gens meilleures que d'habitude. 
> 
> Courage à toi. C'est vraiment effrayant mais on en sort.


Merci parce que j'avoue entre la gestion de jumeaux malade, même si pas grave, on en chie un peu et avoir assisté à la presque mort d'un nouveau né les temps sont durs... sinon j'ai cru comprendre que c'était pas leurs deuxième enfant mais leurs onzième enfants... l'équipe de foot est là !! sinon le service du CHU était top, j'espère qu'on continuera longtemps, en France, d'avoir un aussi bon système hospitalier on a vraiment de la chance ...

----------


## Stratosfear

> Puis ça donnerait une signification politique au geste. D'une pierre deux coups. 
> 
> Hier elle a pas dormi de la journée ( lever à 10h). Crevée, se gratte les yeux tout le temps mais refuse de dormir plus de 10 min une fois posée. C'était la misère.
> 
> Après le bon côté c'est qu'elle dort bien la nuit ^^.


Vaut mieux ça que l'inverse, non ?  ::P: 

Nous la notre, c'est une marmotte. Elle dort tout le temps. Sauf de 19h à 23h. Là c'est la fête du slip, c'est le moment où elle est le plus éveillée. Pas facile pour manger mais on se démerde (elle, elle mange entre 20h et 21h). Ensuite elle pionce jusqu'à 7 ou 8h (elle chouine quasi invariablement vers 5h du mat', mais on lui remet la tétine et elle repart).

Elle fait ses nuits depuis 3 semaines maintenant (elle a presque 3 mois), du coup on l'a basculée dans sa chambre ce week-end. Pas de soucis, elle semble ne même pas avoir remarqué la transition. Le seul changement c'est que tous les matins, on la retrouve tournée à 90° dans son lit (dans le sens de la largeur donc). Je pense que c'est dû au plan incliné, qu'on va enlever du coup.

----------


## Supergounou

> Le seul changement c'est que tous les matins, on la retrouve tournée à 90° dans son lit (dans le sens de la largeur donc). Je pense que c'est dû au plan incliné, qu'on va enlever du coup.


Le notre faisait ça aussi, sans plan incliné. On en a déduit qu'il aimait bien se retrouver dans un espace réduit, je ne pense pas que ce soit trop gênant.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

La notre également. Systématiquement, peu importe le lit, elle se retourne à 90 degrés. Et c'est encore le cas à 11 mois.

----------


## Stratosfear

Faudrait que je la filme une nuit, voir comment elle se contorsionne pour faire sa rotation (en plus c'est marrant, c'est toujours du même côté).  ::P: 

Un collègue a trouvé : quand elle se tourne, elle pointe au nord. Ma fille est une boussole !!

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Le notre faisait ça aussi, sans plan incliné. On en a déduit qu'il aimait bien se retrouver dans un espace réduit, je ne pense pas que ce soit trop gênant.


Tant qu'elle n'a pas la marque des barreaux trop incrustée dans le crâne ça va.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sigps220

> La notre également. Systématiquement, peu importe le lit, elle se retourne à 90 degrés. Et c'est encore le cas à 11 mois.


Le nôtre faisait ça aussi, jusqu'à ce qu'il se coince un pied entre les barreaux ! 
Depuis, il réduit la surface de lit disponible en accumulant un tas de peluches et d'oreillers. 

Il a 2 ans je précise donc plus de risques de mort subite.

----------


## fishinou

> Il a 2 ans je précise donc plus de risques de mort inattendue.


 :X1:

----------


## Sigps220

> 


Je suis un vieux, je suis resté bloqué sur la MSN (mort subite du nourrisson), d'autant que c'était un super moyen pour retenir le nom.

----------


## tenshu

> Nous la notre, c'est une marmotte. Elle dort tout le temps. Sauf de 19h à 23h. Là c'est la fête du slip, c'est le moment où elle est le plus éveillée.


Pfiou ça doit être un peu galère quand même.
Ici ça fait 2 semaines que le petit monstre s'endort comme d'habitude vers 18h30 19h mais là il se réveille 1h ou 2h après en mode j'ai fait la sieste je vais tout retourner dans l'appartement.

On est assez épuisé par ce que c'est pile le moment où c'est cool de souffler. En général je reste pour le rendormir (vers 23h minuit) vu que je suis au chômage et madame va pioncer pour pouvoir bosser le lendemain.

Autre particularité, il n'a encore jamais réussi a s'endormir de lui même. On doit soit l'endormir dans les bras soit le bercer dans son transat. J'imagine que ça va venir avec le temps.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Faudrait que je la filme une nuit, voir comment elle se contorsionne pour faire sa rotation (en plus c'est marrant, c'est toujours du même côté). 
> 
> Un collègue a trouvé : quand elle se tourne, elle pointe au nord. Ma fille est une boussole !!


En fait, pour ce que j'en sais, les bébés se rassurent en cherchant à retrouver le confinement qu'ils ont connu pendant la grossesse, dans le ventre (de maman). 
Du coup dans un berceau c'est pas rare de les retrouver tournés, collés dans un coin, d'équerre.

----------


## Sigps220

> Pfiou ça doit être un peu galère quand même.
> Ici ça fait 2 semaines que le petit monstre s'endort comme d'habitude vers 18h30 19h mais là il se réveille 1h ou 2h après en mode j'ai fait la sieste je vais tout retourner dans l'appartement.
> 
> Autre particularité, il n'a encore jamais réussi a s'endormir de lui même. On doit soit l'endormir dans les bras soit le bercer dans son transat. J'imagine que ça va venir avec le temps.


Quel âge ? Le reveil après 1h ou 2h pourrait être une crise de colique, surtout s'il y a des gaz qui sortent à ce moment là. Malheureusement pas grand chose à faire pour éviter le réveil. Tu peux soulager une colique via des massages mais c'est pas miraculeux. 

Pour l'endormissement, pour notre premier on avait fait progressivement : On le pose dans son lit et on maintien notre mains pour l'aider à s'endormir. Au fur et à mesure des journées, on retirait notre mains de plus en plus tôt : Après qu'il soit endormi, au moment où il s'endort, avant qu'il s'endorme (c'était pas aussi simple que ça mais c'est pour te donner une idée). 

Mini RETEX sur le Windy : C'est pas mal, ça nous a aidé à soulager certaines grosses crises de coliques. Dans ces moments là, on entend clairement pas mal de gaz sortir et on voit que ça le soulage. Bon c'est pas infaillible non plus, certains jours rien ne sort. 
Côte prix, on a trouvé sur Amazon le lot de 10 pour 16€. C'est vendu comme jetable, mais on réutilise le tube quelques jours en le nettoyant bien après chaque utilisation. 

Pour le premier on s'était ruiné en Calmosine, sans qu'on puisse vraiment dire si ça avait été efficace.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Pfiou ça doit être un peu galère quand même.


Non ça va. On s'est organisé en fonction.
C'est juste un peu chiant parce que du coup, je ne peux plus jouer en semaine quasiment.  :Angry: 

Mais ça fait un moment cool où, après que tout le monde aie mangé, on s'endort tous ensemble dans le lit, la gamine généralement posée entre nous ou sur l'un de nous pendant qu'on lit ou regarde un truc sur la tablette ou qu'on sort la Switch.

Note : le fait qu'elle s'endorme avec nous le soir n'empêche pas que la journée, notamment pour la sieste qu'on essaie de lui faire faire au maximum dans sa chambre, elle s'endorme toute seule très bien.

----------


## tenshu

> Quel âge ? Le reveil après 1h ou 2h pourrait être une crise de colique, surtout s'il y a des gaz qui sortent à ce moment là. Malheureusement pas grand chose à faire pour éviter le réveil. Tu peux soulager une colique via des massages mais c'est pas miraculeux.


8 mois et ce ne sont pas des coliques.
C'est plutôt les rythmes de siestes et sommeil qui changent.

Et l'endormissement c'est mort il faut le balancer sinon il pourrait lutter pendant des heures.

----------


## LeLiquid

On a vu une deuxième nounou.. Super gentille. Je suis emmerdée parce que la première aussi était gentille.. Et elles se connaissent..

----------


## Stratosfear

Ah mais tu t'y prend que maintenant (peut-être que l'un de vous prolonge ses congés) ?
Nous, pour une garde qui débute en janvier, on s'y est pris dès le mois d'avril.  ::P: 

D'ailleurs on a trouvé une super nounou (notre fille sera sa 66è enfant). Par contre elle est un peu excentrée et surtout : elle habite au fin fond d'un chemin plein de trous, les bagnoles vont pas aimer (oui je suis relou).

----------


## LeLiquid

A l'aise, fin novembre pour début janvier. Easy.  ::ninja:: 


A notre décharge on attendait la réponse de la crèche avant de démarcher les nounous.

A notre moins décharge on a glandé 1 mois avant de s'y mettre après avoir eu la réponse négative de la crèche.



On a plus sympathisé avec la 2e, et son appart semble bien plus approprié (place/jouets), mais la première était aussi gentille, 20 ans d'xp (contre 10 pour la seconde). Elle nous avait demandé si ça nous dérangeait qu'elle lui fasse des bisous.  :Emo:

----------


## Ckao

Mme Ckao est en déplacement pour quelques jours, je suis donc à la maison avec notre fils de 3 ans et demi comme ça nous arrive tous les 2/3 mois. On rentre de l'école, on joue un peu et je le laisse tranquille pendant que je fais le repas.
Là il vient me voir: 
- Papa, on prend l'apéro?
- Hein? Mais je fais à manger là, c'est pas l'apéro.
- Mais quand maman est pas là tu dis toujours que tu peux prendre l'apéro!

Faudra que je travaille vite fait la notion du confidentiel défense avec ce petit  :tired:

----------


## ercete

Salut par ici,
Comme réveil pour des enfants de 8 et 4 ans vous iriez vers quoi ?
Ils ont vu les vtech dans le torchon de leclerc mais je suis pas fan de leurs produits en général...
J'ai un vague souvenir de trucs intelligents dans les précédents topics mais ma recherche est polluée par des problèmes de "réveil" trop matinal   ::):

----------


## fishinou

Tu veux un réveil pour vraiment les réveiller ?!?  ::o:

----------


## Wobak

Groclock c'est bien !

----------


## SaturnNitrik

Ah +1 sur le topic reveil matin, mon 5ans à de plus en plus de mal à se lever. 
Je suis preneur de conseils pour éviter de prendre le premier truc Mario/LapinCrétin/Patpatrouille venu.

----------


## Primopuelle

Il a 5 ans... Prend le premier truc Mario/LapinCrétin/Patpatrouille venu.

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Salut par ici,
> Comme réveil pour des enfants de 8 et 4 ans vous iriez vers quoi ?
> Ils ont vu les vtech dans le torchon de leclerc mais je suis pas fan de leurs produits en général...
> J'ai un vague souvenir de trucs intelligents dans les précédents topics mais ma recherche est polluée par des problèmes de "réveil" trop matinal


Rémi d'Urban Hello même s'ils sont déjà grands pour ça.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci parce que j'avoue entre la gestion de jumeaux malade, même si pas grave, on en chie un peu et avoir assisté à la presque mort d'un nouveau né les temps sont durs... sinon j'ai cru comprendre que c'était pas leurs deuxième enfant mais leurs onzième enfants... l'équipe de foot est là !! sinon le service du CHU était top, j'espère qu'on continuera longtemps, en France, d'avoir un aussi bon système hospitalier on a vraiment de la chance ...


11 enfants, vocabulaire limité voire infantile....

Je crois qu'il faut pas chercher plus loin les raisons de pourquoi il n'a pas voulu moucher son bébé. En tout cas heureusement que le service du CHU fasse des miracles.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Semaine 38. Atelier de portage hier. On a hâte d'avoir le bébé !


Et tu appelleras parce que tu as l'impression d'avoir mal fait ton écharpe  ::ninja::  (c'est bon là, vous êtes sure ?)

----------


## NaliReverse

> Salut par ici,
> Comme réveil pour des enfants de 8 et 4 ans vous iriez vers quoi ?
> Ils ont vu les vtech dans le torchon de leclerc mais je suis pas fan de leurs produits en général...
> J'ai un vague souvenir de trucs intelligents dans les précédents topics mais ma recherche est polluée par des problèmes de "réveil" trop matinal


Le mien a ça depuis pas mal d'années.
C'est simple et finalement plutôt costaud, tu as plusieurs thèmes, ça reste sympa sans entrer dans les trucs pat patrouille et autres.

----------


## Ithilsul

Hello,

Question à l'attention des parents faisant appel à une nounou.
Après 1 an de crèche, on découvre les avantages de la nounou (attention quasi-individuelle, sorties fréquentes, jeux..) mais aussi les inconvénients. Parmi ces derniers, il y a notamment l'attitude de diva, avec notamment des exigences précises sur les horaires (le contrat commence à 8 h 30 mais ne venez pas après 9 h parce qu'il y a les autres parents qui arrivent ; la fin du contrat c'est 18 h mais soyez là 10 mn avant qu'il ait le temps de dire au revoir aux copains). Et dernièrement, une bien saoulante : si vous ne l'amenez pas le matin ne l'amenez pas de la journée parce que après ça perturbe les autres enfants et ça ne m'arrange pas dans l'organisation). En l'espèce, malade la nuit, rendez-vous pédiatre en fin de matinée, finalement ça va mieux... Et là, elle râle parce que si on l'amène à 13 h 30, ça la perturbe (elle n'a qu'une seule autre petite en ce moment) parce qu'elle doit décaler (de 15 mn) la sieste de l'autre, et ça ne l'arrange pas elle, blablabla et qu'à l'avenir, c'est soit on le met sur la journée soit on ne l'amène pas en milieu de journée.

Alors est-elle particulièrement chiante ou est-ce répandu ? Et dans quelle mesure peut-elle officiellement refuser qu'on l'amène sur une demi-journée ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Alors est-elle particulièrement chiante ou est-ce répandu ?


La première assistante maternelle qu'on a eu était comme ça aussi. 3 semaines après le début du contrat, elle nous annonçait qu'elle était enceinte. Connasse. La seconde est beaucoup mieux, c'est devenu une amie, le gamin est trop content d'aller la voir et elle s'occupe super bien de lui.

Y en a qui font ça juste pour le pognon, et d'autres qui aiment les enfants. Faut juste tomber sur la bonne.

----------


## Tahia

> Hello,
> 
> Question à l'attention des parents faisant appel à une nounou.
> Après 1 an de crèche, on découvre les avantages de la nounou (attention quasi-individuelle, sorties fréquentes, jeux..) mais aussi les inconvénients. Parmi ces derniers, il y a notamment l'attitude de diva, avec notamment des exigences précises sur les horaires (le contrat commence à 8 h 30 mais ne venez pas après 9 h parce qu'il y a les autres parents qui arrivent ; la fin du contrat c'est 18 h mais soyez là 10 mn avant qu'il ait le temps de dire au revoir aux copains). Et dernièrement, une bien saoulante : si vous ne l'amenez pas le matin ne l'amenez pas de la journée parce que après ça perturbe les autres enfants et ça ne m'arrange pas dans l'organisation). En l'espèce, malade la nuit, rendez-vous pédiatre en fin de matinée, finalement ça va mieux... Et là, elle râle parce que si on l'amène à 13 h 30, ça la perturbe (elle n'a qu'une seule autre petite en ce moment) parce qu'elle doit décaler (de 15 mn) la sieste de l'autre, et ça ne l'arrange pas elle, blablabla et qu'à l'avenir, c'est soit on le met sur la journée soit on ne l'amène pas en milieu de journée.
> 
> Alors est-elle particulièrement chiante ou est-ce répandu ? Et dans quelle mesure peut-elle officiellement refuser qu'on l'amène sur une demi-journée ?


Alors je te confirme qu'elle est potentiellement particulièrement chiante car pour son refus, tout dépend du contrat et des avenants. C'est à décider avant de prendre la nounou pour qu'il n'y ai pas d'abus d'un coté comme de l'autre. Si ce qu'elle te propose ne te convient pas, cherche en une autre, des nounous flexibles il y en a bien évidement.

----------


## S0da

> Salut par ici,
> Comme réveil pour des enfants de 8 et 4 ans vous iriez vers quoi ?
> Ils ont vu les vtech dans le torchon de leclerc mais je suis pas fan de leurs produits en général...
> J'ai un vague souvenir de trucs intelligents dans les précédents topics mais ma recherche est polluée par des problèmes de "réveil" trop matinal


Ma fille (9ans) a le réveil VTech - Kidimagic Starlight depuis bientôt 2 ans (avec l'adaptateur secteur parce que les piles ça va bien 5 minutes...) et elle "gère" plus ou moins ses réveils toute seule.
Surtout quand sa mère oublie de se réveiller et que je suis en déplacement... :ouaiouai:

----------


## Tahia

> Ma fille (9ans) a le réveil VTech - Kidimagic Starlight depuis bientôt 2 ans (avec l'adaptateur secteur parce que les piles ça va bien 5 minutes...) et elle "gère" plus ou moins ses réveils toute seule.
> Surtout quand sa mère oublie de se réveiller et que je suis en déplacement...


J'ai le même pour ma fille de 9 ans, mais on mets pas le reveil, c'est moi qui la réveille. Et oui l'adaptateur secteur pas fourni avec c'est honteux !

----------


## tenshu

Pour la nounou la contrainte sur les horaires me choque pas du tout. Le coup de c'est soit toutes la journée ou pas du tout, ça semble pénible mais si elle refuse de la tune c'est a mon avis un vrai principe pour pas que les parents commencent a faire nawak derrière.


Et aussi traiter une femme de "conasse" par ce qu'elle est enceinte sur un topic des parents ...

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Pour la nounou la contrainte sur les horaires me choque pas du tout. Le coup de c'est soit toutes la journée ou pas du tout, ça semble pénible mais si elle refuse de la tune c'est a mon avis un vrai principe pour pas que les parents commencent a faire nawak derrière.
> 
> 
> Et aussi traiter une femme de "conasse" par ce qu'elle est enceinte sur un topic des parents ...


Oui pour ton deuxième paragraphe, ça m'avait choqué aussi.

----------


## Supergounou

> Et aussi traiter une femme de "conasse" par ce qu'elle est enceinte sur un topic des parents ...


Ce mot a été utilisé non pas parce qu'elle était enceinte, mais parce qu'elle a signé un contrat alors qu'elle savait très bien qu'elle l'était et qu'elle nous a mis dans une merde pas croyable comme tu peux pas l'imaginer. Et en plus on a perdu 600€ en congés payés alors qu'on a travaillé 1 mois et demi avec elle. Elle nous a vraiment pigeonné, je trouve le mot adapté désolé si ça choque.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Ce mot a été utilisé non pas parce qu'elle était enceinte, mais parce qu'elle a signé un contrat alors qu'elle savait très bien qu'elle l'était et qu'elle nous a mis dans une merde pas croyable comme tu peux pas l'imaginer. Et en plus on a perdu 600€ en congés payés alors qu'on a travaillé 1 mois et demi avec elle. Elle nous a vraiment pigeonné, je trouve le mot adapté désolé si ça choque.


Tel que tu le racontes, c'est effectivement dur à avaler. Et aucun recourt possible, la loi est de son côté.

----------


## Verygromf

> Pour la nounou la contrainte sur les horaires me choque pas du tout. Le coup de c'est soit toutes la journée ou pas du tout, ça semble pénible mais si elle refuse de la tune c'est a mon avis un vrai principe pour pas que les parents commencent a faire nawak derrière.


Oui enfin à aucun moment il n'est indiqué qu'elle refuse d'être payée. Si c'est un contrat avec X heures par semaine, elle peut tout-à-fait en exiger le paiement et juste exclure les frais d'entretien et repas.
Et si, franchement c'est ultra chiant. T'as un impératif déjà bien relou, et derrière elle va te morigéner et te punir ? Non mais elle hallucine.




Le nain tousse et a le nez bouché et qui coule, tout ça par intermittence depuis un bon moment. On finit par obtenir un rdv avec le médecin traitant parce que bon.
Ma femme me dit : elle l'a vu et a dit "ah oui il a un bon faciès adénoïdien quand même, il n'a pas un retard de langage ?" -- et l'a mentionné sur l'ordonnance faite à un ORL.

Je vous laisse chercher ce que ça veut dire, mais c'est pas flatteur. Il est malade, le nez bouché, et respire par la bouche, c'est pas une raison pour dire qu'il a l'air demeuré. Connasse  :tired: 

Comprimés et spray nasal (Nasonex) --> crise d'urticaire cette nuit. Réveillé à 23h, le 15, vous avez pas d'Aerius en solution buvable? Ben allez aux urgences alors --> les urgences de l'hôpital de Thonon à minuit, où on te dit systématiquement "oh ça va aller vite là, y'a pas grand monde" et ensuite tu poireautes 4h.
Au bout de 2h, UNE SEULE des 6 personnes devant nous était passée, il n'avait plus de symptôme, on s'est barrés.


Chuis fatigué  :Emo:

----------


## Xchroumfph

> "ah oui il a un bon faciès adénoïdien quand même, il n'a pas un retard de langage ?"


 ::XD::  ::XD:: 

Bon, j'imagine qu'elle s'inquiétait d'un trouble de l'audition mais quand même, il y a des façons de le dire  ::lol::

----------


## Wobak

L'ATSEM de ma fille est positive au COVID.

Une journée avec elle à la maison ! yay !

----------


## fishinou

> Tel que tu le racontes, c'est effectivement dur à avaler. Et aucun recourt possible, la loi est de son côté.


Encore heureux malheureusement  ::wacko:: 
Je suis désolé pour Supergounou parce que ça fout effectivement bien les boules quand c'est sur nous que ça tombe  :Emo: , mais heureusement que y'a une loi pour "protéger" les femmes enceintes qui souhaite travailler. On se doute bien que si elle avait dit qu'elle était enceinte il aurait été voir ailleurs (à raison :-/) Du coup je pense pas que y'ai de solution qui arrange tout le monde.

De mon côté j'ai réu de 10 à 12 avec 2 gros pontes de la puériculture française et européenne pour discuter évolution de la normalisation des écharpes de portages, à moi l'expertitude  :Cigare:

----------


## Verygromf

> Bon, j'imagine qu'elle s'inquiétait d'un trouble de l'audition mais quand même, il y a des façons de le dire


Oui, objectivement c'est putôt marrant j'avoue (je trouverais ça moins marrant s'il avait effectivement un problème de ce genre), mais c'est la façon de le dire en effet.

D'ailleurs c'est assez commun ce manque d'empathie chez le personnel médical... ma femme est spécialiste de la réception de remarques horribles faites sur un ton badin, du genre quand elle avait fait une fausse couche : "votre bébé est mort."  :tired: 

(c'était sa toute première grossesse, elle l'avait découverte une semaine avant, et ça s'est terminé entre 2 et 3 mois -- juste cette phrase l'a mise plus bas que terre pendant des mois).

Ou son angiologue : "ha vous avez les jambes foutues"  :Perfect:  (depuis elle va en voir un autre)

----------


## SaturnNitrik

> Hello,
> 
> Question à l'attention des parents faisant appel à une nounou.
> Après 1 an de crèche, on découvre les avantages de la nounou (attention quasi-individuelle, sorties fréquentes, jeux..) mais aussi les inconvénients. Parmi ces derniers, il y a notamment l'attitude de diva, avec notamment des exigences précises sur les horaires (le contrat commence à 8 h 30 mais ne venez pas après 9 h parce qu'il y a les autres parents qui arrivent ; la fin du contrat c'est 18 h mais soyez là 10 mn avant qu'il ait le temps de dire au revoir aux copains). Et dernièrement, une bien saoulante : si vous ne l'amenez pas le matin ne l'amenez pas de la journée parce que après ça perturbe les autres enfants et ça ne m'arrange pas dans l'organisation). En l'espèce, malade la nuit, rendez-vous pédiatre en fin de matinée, finalement ça va mieux... Et là, elle râle parce que si on l'amène à 13 h 30, ça la perturbe (elle n'a qu'une seule autre petite en ce moment) parce qu'elle doit décaler (de 15 mn) la sieste de l'autre, et ça ne l'arrange pas elle, blablabla et qu'à l'avenir, c'est soit on le met sur la journée soit on ne l'amène pas en milieu de journée.
> 
> Alors est-elle particulièrement chiante ou est-ce répandu ? Et dans quelle mesure peut-elle officiellement refuser qu'on l'amène sur une demi-journée ?


Mon xp avec 3 nounous différentes: la tienne est *particulièrement* chiante.

On a jamais eu d'exigence de ce genre. Régulièrement il faut prendre un rdv chez le pédiatre/dentiste/autre, du coup on amène l'enfant plus tard ou on le récupère pendant la journée. On prévient évidemment, mais ca n'a jamais posé soucis.
C'est les parents les employeurs, donc si une nounou imposent ses horaires qui ne correspondent pas, facile: merci, suivante.
10min en avance pour dire au revoir, n'importe quoi.

De toute facon l'entretien avec la nounou est révélateur: si elle parle plus de ses conditions, ses congés, son salaire que du bien être des enfants, des activités, des repas, ca veut dire beaucoup.

----------


## ZyAvo

> L'ATSEM de ma fille est positive au COVID.
> 
> Une journée avec elle à la maison ! yay !


Pourquoi tu restes avec elle si elle est positive ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Heureusement que la notre n'est pas comme ça, on serait bien emmerdés.
On n'a pas de famille dans la région et des emplois du temps complètement aléatoires. 
Donc autant dire que les horaires qu'on a donné au début du mois sont rarement respectées. 
On croise les doigts pour qu'un jour elle ne change pas d'avis et nous demande de respecter nos horaires.

----------


## Sharn

Sur les horaires de la nounou je comprends qu'elle soit à cheval dessus. T'as aussi des parents qui font n'importe quoi. Après dans des cas exceptionnels faire la tronche et pas prendre un enfant qui arrive tard perso je trouve ça très limite.

----------


## Sigps220

> Encore heureux malheureusement 
> Je suis désolé pour Supergounou parce que ça fout effectivement bien les boules quand c'est sur nous que ça tombe , mais heureusement que y'a une loi pour "protéger" les femmes enceintes qui souhaite travailler. On se doute bien que si elle avait dit qu'elle était enceinte il aurait été voir ailleurs (à raison :-/) Du coup je pense pas que y'ai de solution qui arrange tout le monde.


Je comprends les textes mais je comprends au Supergounou et j'essaie d'imaginer le bordel que ce serait sur notre AssMat était enceinte. C'est quand même particulier les AssMat et on peut pas prendre une intérimaire pour remplacer.




> D'ailleurs c'est assez commun ce manque d'empathie chez le personnel médical... ma femme est spécialiste de la réception de remarques horribles faites sur un ton badin, du genre quand elle avait fait une fausse couche : "votre bébé est mort." 
> 
> (c'était sa toute première grossesse, elle l'avait découverte une semaine avant, et ça s'est terminé entre 2 et 3 mois -- juste cette phrase l'a mise plus bas que terre pendant des mois).


Ah les médecins, l'empathie et les fausses couches (dans notre cas c'était grossesse arrêtée sans expulsion spontannée découverte à l'écho du 1er trimestre). J'ai souvenir d'une phrase mémorable d'une externe à ma femme quand on est revenu une seconde fois : "Mais vous avez vu le sac quand vous saigniez ?"

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Encore heureux malheureusement 
> Je suis désolé pour Supergounou parce que ça fout effectivement bien les boules quand c'est sur nous que ça tombe , mais heureusement que y'a une loi pour "protéger" les femmes enceintes qui souhaite travailler. On se doute bien que si elle avait dit qu'elle était enceinte il aurait été voir ailleurs (à raison :-/) Du coup je pense pas que y'ai de solution qui arrange tout le monde.
> 
> De mon côté j'ai réu de 10 à 12 avec 2 gros pontes de la puériculture française et européenne pour discuter évolution de la normalisation des écharpes de portages, à moi l'expertitude


Oui mais la relation de travail de base aussi sur une relation de confiance. A fortiori quand il s'agit de faire garder son môme. Et c'est pas tout à fait la même de carotter un employeur privé ou public et un "parent-employeur" dont le statut est déjà bien merdique.
Fondamentalement, tu as raison et c'est heureux. Mais en tant que possible salarié, en agissant de la sorte, tu sais qu'il y a un gros risque à ce que ça tourne au vinaigre. Loi ou pas.

----------


## fishinou

> Oui mais la relation de travail de base aussi sur une relation de confiance. A fortiori quand il s'agit de faire garder son môme. Et c'est pas tout à fait la même de carotter un employeur privé ou public et un "parent-employeur" dont le statut est déjà bien merdique.
> Fondamentalement, tu as raison et c'est heureux. Mais en tant que possible salarié, en agissant de la sorte, tu sais qu'il y a un gros risque à ce que ça tourne au vinaigre. Loi ou pas.


On est bien d'accord  :;): 

Du coup il faut choisir sa nounou qui a déjà ses enfants et/ou 50 ans  ::ninja::

----------


## Xchroumfph

Il faut prendre un mec !

----------


## Supergounou

> Du coup il faut choisir sa nounou qui a déjà ses enfants et/ou 50 ans


C'était clairement le premier critère de sélection quand on a embauché la seconde  :^_^:

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Il faut prendre un mec !

----------


## Flad

> Du coup il faut choisir sa nounou qui a déjà ses enfants et/ou 50 ans


En faisant attention à l'âge de ses gosses à elle alors. Parce que selon l'âge ça ouvre droit à des congés en plus.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Il faut prendre un mec !


Blague à part : à notre ancienne crèche qu'on a dû abandonner avec notre déménagement notamment, il y avait un mec. Alors je ne sais pas quel était son diplôme exact ni même comment j'étais censé appeler son poste tellement je crois que cette profession est féminine. Ben le type était juste parfait ! Super communication avec nous, très prévenant avec notre fils, curieux de ses habitudes, n'hésitait pas à donner des conseils mais sans insister. Non pas que ses collègues femmes étaient moins biens (même si avec certaines, le courant passait moins) mais il a vraiment fait son boulot de façon incroyable.

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Mon xp avec 3 nounous différentes: la tienne est *particulièrement* chiante.
> 
> On a jamais eu d'exigence de ce genre. Régulièrement il faut prendre un rdv chez le pédiatre/dentiste/autre, du coup on amène l'enfant plus tard ou on le récupère pendant la journée. On prévient évidemment, mais ca n'a jamais posé soucis.
> C'est les parents les employeurs, donc si une nounou imposent ses horaires qui ne correspondent pas, facile: merci, suivante.
> 10min en avance pour dire au revoir, n'importe quoi.
> 
> De toute facon l'entretien avec la nounou est révélateur: si elle parle plus de ses conditions, ses congés, son salaire que du bien être des enfants, des activités, des repas, ca veut dire beaucoup.


En même temps elle fait le tri des parents également  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La première assistante maternelle qu'on a eu était comme ça aussi. 3 semaines après le début du contrat, elle nous annonçait qu'elle était enceinte. Connasse. La seconde est beaucoup mieux, c'est devenu une amie, le gamin est trop content d'aller la voir et elle s'occupe super bien de lui.
> 
> Y en a qui font ça juste pour le pognon, et d'autres qui aiment les enfants. Faut juste tomber sur la bonne.


Après tu peux faire ça juste pour le pognon et justement faire en sorte de fidéliser  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour la nounou la contrainte sur les horaires me choque pas du tout. Le coup de c'est soit toutes la journée ou pas du tout, ça semble pénible mais si elle refuse de la tune c'est a mon avis un vrai principe pour pas que les parents commencent a faire nawak derrière.
> 
> 
> Et aussi traiter une femme de "conasse" par ce qu'elle est enceinte sur un topic des parents ...


Voila, après tout elle a du avoir des parents aussi casse pieds et elle prend les devants  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce mot a été utilisé non pas parce qu'elle était enceinte, mais parce qu'elle a signé un contrat alors qu'elle savait très bien qu'elle l'était et qu'elle nous a mis dans une merde pas croyable comme tu peux pas l'imaginer. Et en plus on a perdu 600€ en congés payés alors qu'on a travaillé 1 mois et demi avec elle. Elle nous a vraiment pigeonné, je trouve le mot adapté désolé si ça choque.


Attends tu as une période d'essai normalement...  ::ninja::

----------


## Sigps220

> Attends tu as une période d'essai normalement...


Non pas avec une femme enceinte puisque tu ne peux pas mettre fin à son contrat pendant la grossesse sauf à démontrer que la rupture n'est pas liée à la grossesse. En l'espèce bon courage !

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Non pas avec une femme enceinte puisque tu ne peux pas mettre fin à son contrat pendant la grossesse sauf à démontrer que la rupture n'est pas liée à la grossesse. En l'espèce bon courage !


Ah oué ça fait suer ça. Après à démontrer ça c'est autre chose, ça aurait pu se tenter.

----------


## kilfou

Bordel, la classe du petit qui ferme lundi et là bim c'est au tour de la classe du grand. Même école primaire, CE1 et CM2
Je pense que les grands-parents vont bientôt en avoir marre.  :Emo:

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Bordel, la classe du petit qui ferme lundi et là bim c'est au tour de la classe du grand. Même école primaire, CE1 et CM2
> Je pense que les grands-parents vont bientôt en avoir marre.


Et encore tu as de la chance de les avoir :D

----------


## kilfou

Clairement !

----------


## Supergounou

> Ah oué ça fait suer ça. Après à démontrer ça c'est autre chose, ça aurait pu se tenter.


On a vraiment cherché tous les moyens pour s'en défaire, des heures et des heures au téléphone avec l'inspection du travail, avec des assos, la RAM, etc..., si ça arrive il n'y a absolument aucun recours.

En fait, elle nous a annoncé sa grossesse, mais elle pouvait garder le gamin pendant quelques mois encore, vu que le congé maternité c'est 2 mois environ avant l'accouchement. On a cherché une nounou en attendant, mais n'ayant clairement pas les moyens pour payer 2 ass' mat', on est resté avec elle 3 semaines encore. Jusqu'à un matin où j'amène mon fils comme d'hab, et c'est son mari qui nous ouvre la porte: elle est à l’hôpital, la grossesse ne se passe soi-disant pas comme il faut, pas de garde aujourd'hui, démerdez-vous. Le lendemain, elle appelle pour dire qu'elle a un congé maladie pour une semaine. Puis la semaine, d'après, un congé pour un mois. Le mois d'après, re-pour un mois. Etc... jusqu'à son congé maternité. On n'avait plus le choix, on a cherché une nouvelle nounou.

Avec ma compagne, on a cherché toutes les solutions possibles, on ne pouvait pas s'en défaire sans faire une rupture à l'amiable. On est donc allé la voir, on s'est assit à table, les yeux dans les yeux, et on lui a demandé de rompre le contrat: elle nous a regardé avec des gros yeux genre "mais pourquoi est-ce que je ferai ça, quelle idée idiote !". Nous trop cons, on y croyait.

Heureusement que c'est la sécurité sociale qui paye les congés maladies, sinon on était cuits. Donc au final, on a signé le contrat, 1 mois et demi après elle était en arrêt, 6 mois après en congés maternité, même après la naissance elle était intouchable pendant 2 mois (de mémoire). Elle a donc touché son salaire pendant 8 mois pour un gamin qu'elle n'a gardé que quelques semaines. Après les 8 mois, on a rompu le contrat, payés ses 600€ de congés payés (qu'elle a cumulé quand même quand on est en arrêt), merci au revoir.

Un joli casse de sa part, bravo à elle.

----------


## ercete

Bon y'a tout de même un truc que je comprends pas avec les assmat.
Pourquoi cela relève d'un emploi ? et pas d'une presta de services ?
Je veux dire, moi je peux pas cumuler plusieurs heures sur une même journée avec deux emplois différents que je sache ?
Alors que elles, elles peuvent... 4 gamins, 4 contrats employeur-employés sur le même espace horaire...

Je dis pas ça pour des histoires de thunes hein, surtout que ça doit pas être des salaires de ministres, mais plutôt comment ça se tient d'un point de vue juridique ?
Alors qu'une presta de service serait bien plus cohérente... et ne parlons pas du SAINT BORDEL DE DIEU de gestion d'avoir un status d'employeur pour des jeunes parents alors que 90% en ignorent tous les rouages ?
Honnêtement je comprends pas... c'est n'imp...

Après je comprends : la protection, le status, etc... mais sérieux... c'est aux parents de te taper le contrat, les déclarations, les salaires, alors que t'es pas employeur ! tu l'as jamais été !
Personne a jamais pensé créer une structure pour organiser tout ça et les protéger au passage ?
Non, au mieux t'as le RAM qui leur file des conseils à la noix parfois moisis (coucou les CP à 10% !)
Honnêtement si mon assmat m'avais dis : j'augmente mes tarifs et je te débarrases de la paperasse, j'aurais dis banco !
#thomasthévenoud

----------


## corentintilde

Je pense qu'il y a deux choses, d'abord évidemment les aspects de statut qui protègent sans doute mieux, et de façon plus importante pour les caisses de l'état les prestas de service ont un plafond de déductions d'impôts très supérieures à celles qu'on a avec les ass mat. (si j'étais railleur, je dirais que c'est parce que les nounous c'est un truc de classe moyenne, alors que les valets c'est un truc de riche, donc il faut quand même plus alléger leurs impôts)

----------


## Pinkipou

> Bon y'a tout de même un truc que je comprends pas avec les assmat.
> Pourquoi cela relève d'un emploi ? et pas d'une presta de services ?


Au niveau communal il existe parfois un Service d'Accueil Familial, avec des AssMat rémunérées par la mairie et encadrées/accompagnées par du personnel du service municipal Petite Enfance qui fait aussi l'interface avec les parents, qui ne sont donc pas l'employeur et gèrent l'administratif comme il le ferait avec une crèche.

----------


## Doniazade

> Bon y'a tout de même un truc que je comprends pas avec les assmat.
> Pourquoi cela relève d'un emploi ? et pas d'une presta de services ?
> Je veux dire, moi je peux pas cumuler plusieurs heures sur une même journée avec deux emplois différents que je sache ?
> Alors que elles, elles peuvent... 4 gamins, 4 contrats employeur-employés sur le même espace horaire...
> 
> Je dis pas ça pour des histoires de thunes hein, surtout que ça doit pas être des salaires de ministres, mais plutôt comment ça se tient d'un point de vue juridique ?
> Alors qu'une presta de service serait bien plus cohérente... et ne parlons pas du SAINT BORDEL DE DIEU de gestion d'avoir un status d'employeur pour des jeunes parents alors que 90% en ignorent tous les rouages ?
> Honnêtement je comprends pas... c'est n'imp...
> 
> ...


Ya les crêches pour ça.

En parlant de crêche, MiniLoutre en est à sa 3e semaine complête après un mois d'octobre plein de rhumes  ::o:  Pourvu que ça dure.

----------


## TwinBis

> Ya les crêches pour ça.


Et on entendit grincer les dents des milliers de parents ayant échoué à obtenir une place en crèche...

(chez moi on a eu du bol, les deux on fait la crèche, mais en fonction des villes ça peut être très très compliqué)

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Bon y'a tout de même un truc que je comprends pas avec les assmat.
> Pourquoi cela relève d'un emploi ? et pas d'une presta de services ?
> Je veux dire, moi je peux pas cumuler plusieurs heures sur une même journée avec deux emplois différents que je sache ?
> Alors que elles, elles peuvent... 4 gamins, 4 contrats employeur-employés sur le même espace horaire...
> 
> Je dis pas ça pour des histoires de thunes hein, surtout que ça doit pas être des salaires de ministres, mais plutôt comment ça se tient d'un point de vue juridique ?
> Alors qu'une presta de service serait bien plus cohérente... et ne parlons pas du SAINT BORDEL DE DIEU de gestion d'avoir un status d'employeur pour des jeunes parents alors que 90% en ignorent tous les rouages ?
> Honnêtement je comprends pas... c'est n'imp...
> 
> ...


Pour plusieurs raisons :
-Elles ont la capacité de s'occuper de plusieurs enfants comme n'importe quelle personne qui travaillerait dans une crèche
-S'occuper d'un seul enfant, ça reviendrait à faire garder ton enfant pour minimum 11€ l'heure, des parents peuvent pas se le payer.
-Ca sociabilise un minimum les enfants tout en ayant une garde presque exclusive.

les conseils des CPà 10% c'est pas moisi, ca t'évite une trop grande dépense si tu as la possibilité de le faire passer dans la rémunération prise en charge par la CAF.
En effet Pajeemploi si déjà c'est bien, ça n'aide pas entièrement les parents qui galèrent à savoir comment gérer les cas particuliers (covid par exemple)

Mais oui faut pas chercher de bonnes infos au RAM, je ne fais pas confiance en un truc qui dans son nom te dit que ça sera jamais en ta faveur.

Après il faut avoir de la chance de tomber sur la bonne assmat, et ça prend beaucoup de temps d'entretien et d'enquête. Mais entre certaines assmat qui savent comment faire pour que les parents raquent un max, et des parents qui ne comprennent pas qu'assmat c'est pas une simple babysitter mais qu'en principe il y a un projet pédagogique derrière...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et on entendit grincer les dents des milliers de parents ayant échoué à obtenir une place en crèche...
> 
> (chez moi on a eu du bol, les deux on fait la crèche, mais en fonction des villes ça peut être très très compliqué)


Voila, si certains ont une place en crèche tant mieux pour eux, beaucoup n'ont pas cette chance. C'est pas par plaisir qu'on se casse le derche avec de la paperasse surtout pour que tes gosses se sentent un peu exclus parce que la classe de maternelle se connait déjà depuis la crèche.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Au niveau communal il existe parfois un Service d'Accueil Familial, avec des AssMat rémunérées par la mairie et encadrées/accompagnées par du personnel du service municipal Petite Enfance qui fait aussi l'interface avec les parents, qui ne sont donc pas l'employeur et gèrent l'administratif comme il le ferait avec une crèche.


Ou des MAM, ça sociabilise un peu plus. Par contre en cas d'absence d'une des assmat c'est compliqué.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On a vraiment cherché tous les moyens pour s'en défaire, des heures et des heures au téléphone avec l'inspection du travail, avec des assos, la RAM, etc..., si ça arrive il n'y a absolument aucun recours.
> 
> En fait, elle nous a annoncé sa grossesse, mais elle pouvait garder le gamin pendant quelques mois encore, vu que le congé maternité c'est 2 mois environ avant l'accouchement. On a cherché une nounou en attendant, mais n'ayant clairement pas les moyens pour payer 2 ass' mat', on est resté avec elle 3 semaines encore. Jusqu'à un matin où j'amène mon fils comme d'hab, et c'est son mari qui nous ouvre la porte: elle est à l’hôpital, la grossesse ne se passe soi-disant pas comme il faut, pas de garde aujourd'hui, démerdez-vous. Le lendemain, elle appelle pour dire qu'elle a un congé maladie pour une semaine. Puis la semaine, d'après, un congé pour un mois. Le mois d'après, re-pour un mois. Etc... jusqu'à son congé maternité. On n'avait plus le choix, on a cherché une nouvelle nounou.
> 
> Avec ma compagne, on a cherché toutes les solutions possibles, on ne pouvait pas s'en défaire sans faire une rupture à l'amiable. On est donc allé la voir, on s'est assit à table, les yeux dans les yeux, et on lui a demandé de rompre le contrat: elle nous a regardé avec des gros yeux genre "mais pourquoi est-ce que je ferai ça, quelle idée idiote !". Nous trop cons, on y croyait.
> 
> Heureusement que c'est la sécurité sociale qui paye les congés maladies, sinon on était cuits. Donc au final, on a signé le contrat, 1 mois et demi après elle était en arrêt, 6 mois après en congés maternité, même après la naissance elle était intouchable pendant 2 mois (de mémoire). Elle a donc touché son salaire pendant 8 mois pour un gamin qu'elle n'a gardé que quelques semaines. Après les 8 mois, on a rompu le contrat, payés ses 600€ de congés payés (qu'elle a cumulé quand même quand on est en arrêt), merci au revoir.
> 
> Un joli casse de sa part, bravo à elle.


Et les PMI ont dit quoi ? Ce sont elles qui inspectent et ce genre de souci doit leur être remonté.

Par ce que le problème c'est que y'a rien de mieux pour bousiller la réputation d'un métier,c'est à te dégouter des assmat..

Visiblement vous avez trouvé ce qui vous convient c'est mieux.

En plus elles sont en position de force et souvent les parents sont perdus et fatigués dans la plupart des cas.

----------


## Sharn

> Et on entendit grincer les dents des milliers de parents ayant échoué à obtenir une place en crèche...
> 
> (chez moi on a eu du bol, les deux on fait la crèche, mais en fonction des villes ça peut être très très compliqué)


Ma fille a fait micro-crèche puis assistante maternelle. Cette dernière était un peu rude sur les horaires au début genre on arrive 5 minutes en retard ? Boum c'est facturé. Sauf que bon elle aurait pu nous le dire. Mais sinon elle est super chouette avec les enfants. Elle a bossé en crèche, elle a un espace dédié à son activité du coup on est dans un format type nano-crèche. :D

A contrario j'ai une collègue qui a eu de gros soucis avec son Assistante Maternelle qui était en maladie et c'était la galère pour en trouver une nouvelle en plein COVID. Vous me direz c'était pas simple pour nous non plus. On a déménagé en IDF du coup il a fallu trouver une AM à distance (entretien et tout ça). On en trouve une qui semble bien. On fait le contrat. Ma femme fait plusieurs déplacements pour le boulot en IDF et du coup va voir notre nouvelle AM. Elle l'a trouvé sympathique mais c'est verbotten sur le lieu où elle garde les enfants. Du coup rupture de contrat avec indemnités et on tente de retrouver une nouvelle AM en urgence. Heureusement le RAM de notre ville nous a aidé et nous a mis en relation avec notre AM actuel qui a certes des défauts mais beaucoup de qualité. Ma fille qui va rentrer à l'école maternelle en septembre 2022. :Emo:  Ça pousse tellement vite. Ça va être une grande fille vu sa naissance en janvier 2019.:D

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Elle a donc touché son salaire pendant 8 mois pour un gamin qu'elle n'a gardé que quelques semaines. Après les 8 mois, on a rompu le contrat, payés ses 600€ de congés payés (qu'elle a cumulé quand même quand on est en arrêt), merci au revoir.
> Un joli casse de sa part, bravo à elle.


J'ai un pote qui embauché une nounou avant l'été. Elle a gardé sa fille ptet 15 jours. Payée l'été car contrat mensualisé, mais sans garde. Rentrée de septembre : elle annonce qu'elle va rejoindre une RAM à 15 bornes. 
Mon pote lui dit clairement que si c'est ça il arrête le contrat, elle répond que bon c'était pas un projet définitif, elle n'a pas encore pris de décision, elle a bien compris qu'il suivrait pas, faut pas qu'il s'inquiète.
Jusqu'à un vendredi soir où elle l'informe que pour la dépose lundi matin, ce sera dans le bled à 15 bornes. 

Bon ben il l'a licenciée mais avec un préavis plein et il n'a pas pu anticiper car elle lui a menti. 

Perso on a été demandé une place en crèche dès que ma femme a su qu'elle était enceinte, on a eu une place dans une crèche top mais située à l'autre bout de la ville, il aurait fallu se taper 20 min aller et 20 min retour avant d'aller bosser, et le quartier craignait à mort (des tours, des voitures cramées, des encombrants jetés dans les espaces verts, des scooters à fond sur les allées piétonnes... la totale). On a refusé poliment en raison de l'éloignement, puis on a signé une nounou, la moins naze qu'on avait pu trouver. Elle a mis une semaine avant de nous répondre, ce qui montrait bien qu'elle triait ses clients. Elle prenait un bras pour les repas, alors qu'à 4 mois, c'est que du bib... On a fini par signer le contrat, le lendemain la Ville nous dit qu'on a une place libre dans la crèche à côté de chez nous.
Ben on l'a rappelée, on a licencié, on a fait un chèque d'indemnités, calculées à 240€. 240€ pour un entretien d'une heure et une signature 15 jours après. Et elle était quand même folle de rage, parce qu'elle allait devoir retrouver un enfant en rappelant parmi ceux qu'elle a refusés.

C'est hyper déséquilibré, la relation à la nounou. T'es dans la merde chaque fois qu'elle est malade, c'est compliqué pour l'arrêter et en changer quand ça se passe mal. Tu seras désormais en congés quand elle sera en congés... Et la relation de dépendance est clairement de toi vers elle, elle tourne sur plusieurs mômes alors que toi t'as PERSONNE pour garder ton enfant (on n'a pas les grands parents ni autre pour faire tampon).

----------


## CHbox

:Sweat:  Je suis bien content d'avoir trouvé une nounou à 5min à pied, qui garde 4 enfants, 18 ans d'xp et super sympa et pas chiante sur les petits retards quand je vous lis.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ya les crêches pour ça.


Bien évidemment qu'on a essayé de trouver une place en crèche en tout premier lieu. Refusé partout, malgré 2 SMIC. "Les places sont réservées aux demandeurs d'emploi" qu'on nous a répondu  ::|: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et les PMI ont dit quoi ? Ce sont elles qui inspectent et ce genre de souci doit leur être remonté.


Eux s'en foutent, l'ass' mat' a le droit de tomber enceinte.

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Bien évidemment qu'on a essayé de trouver une place en crèche en tout premier lieu. Refusé partout, malgré 2 SMIC. "Les places sont réservées aux demandeurs d'emploi" qu'on nous a répondu 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Eux s'en foutent, l'ass' mat' a le droit de tomber enceinte.


Elle a tout à fait le droit, mais optimiser son temps libre aux dépend des parents certainement pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis bien content d'avoir trouvé une nounou à 5min à pied, qui garde 4 enfants, 18 ans d'xp et super sympa et pas chiante sur les petits retards quand je vous lis.


Les années d'expérience ne font pas tout. Mais oui trouver une bonne assmat quand tu y arrives tu es content.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai un pote qui embauché une nounou avant l'été. Elle a gardé sa fille ptet 15 jours. Payée l'été car contrat mensualisé, mais sans garde. Rentrée de septembre : elle annonce qu'elle va rejoindre une RAM à 15 bornes. 
> Mon pote lui dit clairement que si c'est ça il arrête le contrat, elle répond que bon c'était pas un projet définitif, elle n'a pas encore pris de décision, elle a bien compris qu'il suivrait pas, faut pas qu'il s'inquiète.
> Jusqu'à un vendredi soir où elle l'informe que pour la dépose lundi matin, ce sera dans le bled à 15 bornes. 
> 
> Bon ben il l'a licenciée mais avec un préavis plein et il n'a pas pu anticiper car elle lui a menti. 
> 
> Perso on a été demandé une place en crèche dès que ma femme a su qu'elle était enceinte, on a eu une place dans une crèche top mais située à l'autre bout de la ville, il aurait fallu se taper 20 min aller et 20 min retour avant d'aller bosser, et le quartier craignait à mort (des tours, des voitures cramées, des encombrants jetés dans les espaces verts, des scooters à fond sur les allées piétonnes... la totale). On a refusé poliment en raison de l'éloignement, puis on a signé une nounou, la moins naze qu'on avait pu trouver. Elle a mis une semaine avant de nous répondre, ce qui montrait bien qu'elle triait ses clients. Elle prenait un bras pour les repas, alors qu'à 4 mois, c'est que du bib... On a fini par signer le contrat, le lendemain la Ville nous dit qu'on a une place libre dans la crèche à côté de chez nous.
> Ben on l'a rappelée, on a licencié, on a fait un chèque d'indemnités, calculées à 240€. 240€ pour un entretien d'une heure et une signature 15 jours après. Et elle était quand même folle de rage, parce qu'elle allait devoir retrouver un enfant en rappelant parmi ceux qu'elle a refusés.
> 
> C'est hyper déséquilibré, la relation à la nounou. T'es dans la merde chaque fois qu'elle est malade, c'est compliqué pour l'arrêter et en changer quand ça se passe mal. Tu seras désormais en congés quand elle sera en congés... Et la relation de dépendance est clairement de toi vers elle, elle tourne sur plusieurs mômes alors que toi t'as PERSONNE pour garder ton enfant (on n'a pas les grands parents ni autre pour faire tampon).


L'important c'est déjà de prévenir la nounou que si vous cherchez en crèche et que vous trouvez vous privilégiez la crèche. Si tu l'as pas fait c'est normal qu'elle enrage, déjà c'est pas agréable d'être une solution "faute de mieux" mais oui là tu l'as complètement grillée auprès des autres parents qu'elle a refusé, qui eux vont prendre mal que leur gosse est un bouche trou etc.... (bon après quand tu dis que les parents t'on laché parce qu'ils ont eu une place en crèche ça passe mieux.)

----------


## SuperLowl

> Bien évidemment qu'on a essayé de trouver une place en crèche en tout premier lieu. Refusé partout, malgré 2 SMIC. "Les places sont réservées aux demandeurs d'emploi" qu'on nous a répondu


Et nous notre première demande a été refusée car ma compagne était en recherche d'emploi et les parents qui bossaient étaient privilégiés. Quelle jungle !

Bon là on se plaint pas : place en crèche grâce à mon boulot, crèche littéralement juste en face de mon bureau (je la vois depuis ma fenêtre). Bon ils ouvrent à peine la structure donc on sent qu'ils sont encore en rodage mais ça se passe bien quand même.

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Ma fille a fait micro-crèche puis assistante maternelle. Cette dernière était un peu rude sur les horaires au début genre on arrive 5 minutes en retard ? Boum c'est facturé. Sauf que bon elle aurait pu nous le dire. Mais sinon elle est super chouette avec les enfants. Elle a bossé en crèche, elle a un espace dédié à son activité du coup on est dans un format type nano-crèche. :D
> 
> A contrario j'ai une collègue qui a eu de gros soucis avec son Assistante Maternelle qui était en maladie et c'était la galère pour en trouver une nouvelle en plein COVID. Vous me direz c'était pas simple pour nous non plus. On a déménagé en IDF du coup il a fallu trouver une AM à distance (entretien et tout ça). On en trouve une qui semble bien. On fait le contrat. Ma femme fait plusieurs déplacements pour le boulot en IDF et du coup va voir notre nouvelle AM. Elle l'a trouvé sympathique mais c'est verbotten sur le lieu où elle garde les enfants. Du coup rupture de contrat avec indemnités et on tente de retrouver une nouvelle AM en urgence. Heureusement le RAM de notre ville nous a aidé et nous a mis en relation avec notre AM actuel qui a certes des défauts mais beaucoup de qualité. Ma fille qui va rentrer à l'école maternelle en septembre 2022. Ça pousse tellement vite. Ça va être une grande fille vu sa naissance en janvier 2019.:D


Après elle a sûrement eu des parents qui ont commencé par 5 minutes puis ils ont fini par avoir 30 mn

----------


## fishinou

> Je suis bien content d'avoir trouvé une nounou à 5min à pied, qui garde 4 enfants, 18 ans d'xp et super sympa et pas chiante sur les petits retards quand je vous lis.


Et moi je me dis qu'on a bien fait de gratter à toutes les portes pour avoir une place en crèche  ::P:

----------


## ZyAvo

Comment ça gratter à toutes les portes ? Quand y'a pas de place y'a pas de place ..

(très content de mon ass mat)

----------


## Qiou87

> Et nous notre première demande a été refusée car ma compagne était en recherche d'emploi et les parents qui bossaient étaient privilégiés. Quelle jungle !


Mais sérieux vous on vous dit pourquoi? Moi c'était "vous n'avez pas été retenu", point. On t'explique qu'ils veulent de la diversité et patati, y'a pas que les enfants de demandeurs d'emploi ou les parents seuls qui y ont droit. Et puis tu creuses: en fait les crèches sont en sous-effectif chronique, sur 400 places dans la ville seulement 200 sont disponibles du fait du manque d'auxiliaires (payer les gens 1300€ net pour bosser dans un coin aisé où tu peux pas te loger décemment à moins de 800€/mois faut croire que ça attire pas).

Idem sur la nounou, quand je vous lis je me dis que j'ai du bol, 2min à pied de la maison et elle est top. On encaisse mieux ses soucis de santé depuis qu'il y a les grands parents pas loin ceci dit, quand y'avait personne à côté c'était plus chaud. Et en période de covid on a pas eu à subir les "gardez vos gosses y'a un cas contact gnagna" aussi, avec seulement 3 gosses tu réduis les risques.

----------


## fishinou

> Comment ça gratter à toutes les portes ? Quand y'a pas de place y'a pas de place ..
> 
> (très content de mon ass mat)


Ben c'est comme tout. Tu appelles, tu t'inscris, puis y'a pas de place. Alors tu rappels. Puis tu appels plus haut. Puis tu croises quelqu'un qui te donne un nom. Qui te donne un nom. Qui va voir ce qu'il peut faire.
Et un jour y'a une place. 2-3 jours par semaine seulement. Alors on fait avec. Puis quand y'a une place un peu plus pérenne on pense à ton gamin. Mais c'est pas garanti que ça dure. Puis madame s'entend bien avec la directrice de la crèche, qui prend position. Donc là place dure. Puis ta un deuxième gamin. Le 1er va quitter la crèche, alors la directrice va s'en mêler, pour que le 2eme "récupère" la place du 1er. Et banco.

Donc persévérance, piston, et lobbyismes.

----------


## CHbox

Nous ça a été compliqué parce que c'était en plein 1er confinement et les réponses de la crèche ont été très tardives pour tout le monde. Coup de bol ma femme a appelé pour avoir des news et ils venaient d'envoyer les courriers donc on nous a annoncé le refus par téléphone, nous permettant ainsi de chopper des rdv d'assmat avant la vague des gens refusés.

Et puis la crèche de ma ville de ce que j'ai compris on n'aurait droit à une place seulement 1 an, du coup je suis dubitatif même si je trouve que la crèche c'est très bien, tout ça m'a un peu laissé un gout amer.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> L'important c'est déjà de prévenir la nounou que si vous cherchez en crèche et que vous trouvez vous privilégiez la crèche. Si tu l'as pas fait c'est normal qu'elle enrage, déjà c'est pas agréable d'être une solution "faute de mieux" mais oui là tu l'as complètement grillée auprès des autres parents qu'elle a refusé, qui eux vont prendre mal que leur gosse est un bouche trou etc.... (bon après quand tu dis que les parents t'on laché parce qu'ils ont eu une place en crèche ça passe mieux.)


Ben... on cherchait une crèche, non. On a vu les tarifs dans le privé.... on a donc compté sur la Ville. La Ville nous a donné une place, mais tellement loin de nos possibilités qu'on a dû décliner.
De là, pour nous, on était sortis du fichier Ville pour avoir refusé.
Quand on s'est adressée à la nourrice, c'était clair pour nous que nous n'avions qu'elle.
On a été particulièrement surpris quand la Ville nous a rappelé pour nous proposer une AUTRE place.
Certes nous venions de signer avec elle, mais nous gardions le souvenir de la semaine durant laquelle elle nous a laissés sans réponse, de sorte qu'on avait bien le sentiment d'être pour elle un choix de rechange.

Reste le fait que ma femme à l'époque suivait des familles d'accueil, et voyait trop de dysfonctionnements dans la garde des enfants pour envisager confier son fils à une tierce personne seule chez elle. Donc en position de choix, l'arbitrage a été rapide...





> L'important c'est déjà de prévenir la nounou que si vous cherchez en crèche et que vous trouvez vous privilégiez la crèche.


> Ca consiste clairement à ce qu'elle prenne n'importe quel autre candidature que la notre
> C'est envoyer un gros message de défiance, ce qui n'est pas une bonne façon d'entamer ce type de relation
> De son côté, elle s'est bien gardée de nous avouer qu'elle nous prenait par défaut, puisqu'elle aura mis une semaine à se résoudre à contracter avec nous. Au passage on s'était rendu compte que son voisin mitoyen passait ses journées à récupérer et découper de la tôle, comme quoi personne ne livre toutes les clés de la discussion...

----------


## SuperLowl

> manque d'auxiliaires (payer les gens 1300€ net pour bosser dans un coin aisé où tu peux pas te loger décemment à moins de 800€/mois faut croire que ça attire pas).


Même pour 2000€ dans un coin où tu peux te loger pour 200€, JAMAIS de ma vie je passe ma journée dans une crèche.
Quel respect j'ai pour tous ces gens qui travaillent avec des enfants (en crèche, à l'école ou les profs) !

----------


## Doniazade

C'est ridicule les solutions de garde en France, bordel, ça me fait mal de vous lire tous galèrer...
Place garantie dès 1 an dans la commune ici. Et à plein temps. Et pour pas cher.
Ça devrait être partout comme ça.

----------


## fishinou

> Place garantie dès 1 an dans la commune ici. Et à plein temps. Et pour pas cher.
> Ça devrait être partout comme ça.


Amen

----------


## Stratosfear

> Et on entendit grincer les dents des milliers de parents ayant échoué à obtenir une place en crèche...


Nous on a refusé la place qu'ils nous avaient attribués.  ::ninja:: 

Quand on a fait la demande, ils nous ont dit qu'avec l'emploi du temps de ma femme (dont les jours de repos varient d'une semaine à l'autre) on était loin d'être prioritaires.
Donc on a cherché une AssMat.

J'ai mis un long moment à en trouver une qui aie de la disponibilité (j'ai cherché en mai/juin pour une garde qui commence en janvier 2022). J'ai fait toute la liste des AssMat fournie par la RAM. 0 disponibilité (ou alors certaines oui mais on a eu un mauvais feeling). On a fini par trouver via le groupe Facebook de notre ville.

Deux mois plus tard, après la première rencontre et le contrat rempli mais pas signé, la crèche m'informe qu'on a une place. On a refusé car déjà engagés avec l'AssMat (même si techniquement, non).

Du coup, on a trouvé une AssMat avec de l’expérience (la nôtre sera sa 66è) qui aura déjà en garde deux autres petites (plus sa petite fille de temps en temps). Parfait pour sociabiliser la nôtre. En plus elle habite une maison isolée avec plein d'animaux (son mari fait élevage de chiens, y'a des poules, des lapins, etc...), avec la nature pour seule voisine. Bon l'inconvénient c'est que ça nous fait 10 minutes de bagnole dont une partie dans un chemin pourri et plein de trous, ce qui va bien niquer les voitures en plus de réveiller la gosse le matin.  ::P: 

Pour les horaires elle a pas été trop chiante. Elle nous as demandé si 18h c'était possible au lieu de 18h30, normalement ça devrait le faire. Ses congés sont chiants par contre : deux semaines en juin et deux en septembre... Donc fini les vacances en août pour au moins 3 ans.
Pour les repas c'est à nous de fournir. Elle a eu trop d'emmerdes avec des parents précédents.
Par contre, pour les maladies, à moins d'un risque pour les autres gamins elle nous as dit qu'elle garderait la notre et l'isolerait en lui prodiguant des soins. Donc gros avantage par rapport à la crèche.

Enfin bref tout ça pour dire que c'est une relation basée sur les compromis, même si elles sont en position de force pour imposer leurs conditions.

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est ridicule les solutions de garde en France, bordel, ça me fait mal de vous lire tous galèrer...
> Place garantie dès 1 an dans la commune ici. Et à plein temps. Et pour pas cher.
> Ça devrait être partout comme ça.


Espèce de sale loutre suédoise.  :tired:  Non je suis pas jaloux.




> Même pour 2000€ dans un coin où tu peux te loger pour 200€, JAMAIS de ma vie je passe ma journée dans une crèche.
> Quel respect j'ai pour tous ces gens qui travaillent avec des enfants (en crèche, à l'école ou les profs) !


C'est typiquement une vocation. Une amie à nous l'est (en crèche hospitalière). Tu sens bien que c'est sa vie les gosses, y'a pas moyen qu'elle fasse un autre job. Notre ass. mat. idem, infirmière en pédiatrie qui s'est mis à faire ça parce que mieux payé et plus peinard (t'es chez toi), mais elle kiffe tellement nos gosses tu sens bien qu'elle est triste le vendredi soir. Du coup même si ça coûte un bras on calcule déjà limite le 2e en fonction d'une place dispo chez la même nounou quoi. Faut dire aussi qu'elle nous a jamais fait chier pour se faire payer une heure sup', et que si t'oublie et que tu la paies le 6 elle te dit pas grave. Voilà le bol qu'on a eu quoi.

----------


## Sigps220

Il y a aussi un truc avec la crèche, c'est les horaires. Les crèches publiques chez nous, ne garde les enfants que jusqu'à 18h30, sauf qu'il faut venir 15 min avant. Impossible pour nous d'être à la crèche à 18h15, ça veut dire partir du boulot entre 17h15 et 17h30. Ce qui est impossible compte tenu du boulot de Madame ou du mien. 

Quant aux crèches privés elles peuvent aller jusqu'à 19h00 mais nos employeurs ne subventionnent pas donc ça nous revenait à plus de 1.200€ / mois (aides de la CAF déduite), encore plus cher qu'une AssMat (environ 800€ / mois).

----------


## ZyAvo

> Ben c'est comme tout. Tu appelles, tu t'inscris, puis y'a pas de place. Alors tu rappels. Puis tu appels plus haut. Puis tu croises quelqu'un qui te donne un nom. Qui te donne un nom. Qui va voir ce qu'il peut faire.
> Et un jour y'a une place. 2-3 jours par semaine seulement. Alors on fait avec. Puis quand y'a une place un peu plus pérenne on pense à ton gamin. Mais c'est pas garanti que ça dure. Puis madame s'entend bien avec la directrice de la crèche, qui prend position. Donc là place dure. Puis ta un deuxième gamin. Le 1er va quitter la crèche, alors la directrice va s'en mêler, pour que le 2eme "récupère" la place du 1er. Et banco.
> 
> Donc persévérance, piston, et lobbyismes.


Ça fait rêver comme pratiques.

----------


## fishinou

Je n'en doute pas ^^

Maintenant dans le coin je ne connais personne ayant eu une place en crèche sans faire des pieds et des mains ... Donc on avait le choix entre faire pareil, ou faire la même chose mais pour avoir une nounou ! Donc bon, on fait avec ce qu'on peut :-/

----------


## Emile Gravier

Je suis bien content de ma ville qui garantit une place de crèche à environ 50% de enfants.
Pour ceux qui n'en ont pas, ça fait une pression moindre sur les assistantes maternelles en équilibrant offre et demande et ça devient moins la guerre.

Quand notre fils a du quitter la crèche à cause des bronchiolite à répétition, la mairie nous a trouvé une assistante maternelle mais trop loin de chez nous.

Une semaine après, on a fait le forum rencontre et on a trouvé une assistante et deux nounous. Finalement on est partie sur l'assistante maternelle qui est super avec notre fils.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Salut, je ne suis pas un parent mais je ne voyais pas de sujet où poser directement cette problématique. Je suis le dernier membre de ma famille et je serai très vraisemblablement le dernier membre survivant, la plupart des membres de ma famille étant décédés, et n'ayant aucun frère ou soeur. J'ai choisi de ne pas avoir d'enfant pour de multiples raisons(santé,personnelle,etc). Mais de temps à autres, j'entends un discours assez formaté, du type "mais si tu rencontres une fille/femme et qu'elle veut un enfant, tu ne pourras pas t'empêcher de rester, tu discuteras,etc)...Comment garder son calme et faire comprendre que j'ai fait un choix et que je ne veux pas avoir d'enfants juste pour obéir à une injonction sociale, que je ne ressens aucune gratification potentielle dans la chose, aucune envie, aucun désir quelconque,etc? Je pense qu'en tant que parents vous avez pour la plupart voulu vos enfants, faire des enfants par contrainte ou pression sociale n'est pas une bonne base pour élever un enfant non? Donc commentfaire passer un message courtois mais ferme face aux discours de ce genre? Je suis prêt à ne pas avoir d'enfants même si ça implique de mourir seul j'y suis préparé depuis longtemps.

----------


## acdctabs

Tu dis que tu es stérile et on t'emmerdera plus.

----------


## Bouyi

> Tu dis que tu es stérile et on t'emmerdera plus.


Et l'adoption ?

----------


## Pinkipou

Tout simplement comme tu viens de nous l'expliquer. Ta vie, ton corps, ton choix (mais va quand même te faire vacciner).
Et puis faut aussi penser à l'enfant que tu n'auras jamais : ce serait assez dégueulasse de l'obliger à supporter un parent qui ne veut pas de lui.

----------


## SuperLowl

Je n'ai pas de conseil à te donner malheureusement à part que effectivement c'est ton choix et que tu ne devrais même pas avoir à te justifier en fait. Juste bon courage car je sais à quel point cette pression peut être pénible au quotidien (ici c'est plutôt pour le mariage que mon entourage pousse de plus en plus).

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Salut, je ne suis pas un parent mais je ne voyais pas de sujet où poser directement cette problématique. Je suis le dernier membre de ma famille et je serai très vraisemblablement le dernier membre survivant, la plupart des membres de ma famille étant décédés, et n'ayant aucun frère ou soeur. J'ai choisi de ne pas avoir d'enfant pour de multiples raisons(santé,personnelle,etc). Mais de temps à autres, j'entends un discours assez formaté, du type "mais si tu rencontres une fille/femme et qu'elle veut un enfant, tu ne pourras pas t'empêcher de rester, tu discuteras,etc)...Comment garder son calme et faire comprendre que j'ai fait un choix et que je ne veux pas avoir d'enfants juste pour obéir à une injonction sociale, que je ne ressens aucune gratification potentielle dans la chose, aucune envie, aucun désir quelconque,etc? Je pense qu'en tant que parents vous avez pour la plupart voulu vos enfants, faire des enfants par contrainte ou pression sociale n'est pas une bonne base pour élever un enfant non? Donc commentfaire passer un message courtois mais ferme face aux discours de ce genre? Je suis prêt à ne pas avoir d'enfants même si ça implique de mourir seul j'y suis préparé depuis longtemps.


"ouais s'tu veux... mais bon moi j'ai pas besoin d"'avoir un enfant et ça me va bien"

Simple

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Nous on a refusé la place qu'ils nous avaient attribués. 
> 
> Quand on a fait la demande, ils nous ont dit qu'avec l'emploi du temps de ma femme (dont les jours de repos varient d'une semaine à l'autre) on était loin d'être prioritaires.
> Donc on a cherché une AssMat.
> 
> J'ai mis un long moment à en trouver une qui aie de la disponibilité (j'ai cherché en mai/juin pour une garde qui commence en janvier 2022). J'ai fait toute la liste des AssMat fournie par la RAM. 0 disponibilité (ou alors certaines oui mais on a eu un mauvais feeling). On a fini par trouver via le groupe Facebook de notre ville.
> 
> Deux mois plus tard, après la première rencontre et le contrat rempli mais pas signé, la crèche m'informe qu'on a une place. On a refusé car déjà engagés avec l'AssMat (même si techniquement, non).
> 
> ...


Quel genre de problèmes elle a eu ?

----------


## Flad

Cool pour ceux qui ont une crèche à proximité, cool ! Pour ceux qui ont choppé la top nounou du 1er coup.
Nous ici ca était galère. 
En résumé : 
Pas de crèche
Maternelle sans cantine ni périsco
3 nounou de passées (dont une qui aura fait 6 mois, nous plante, puis nous harcèle pour qu'on la reprenne).

----------


## Tahia

> Cool pour ceux qui ont une crèche à proximité, cool ! Pour ceux qui ont choppé la top nounou du 1er coup.
> Nous ici ca était galère. 
> En résumé : 
> Pas de crèche
> Maternelle sans cantine ni périsco
> 3 nounou de passées (dont une qui aura fait 6 mois, nous plante, puis nous harcèle pour qu'on la reprenne).


C'est quoi déjà ta région ou il ne faut pas faire d'enfant ? ::O:

----------


## Ventilo

> Comment ça gratter à toutes les portes ? Quand y'a pas de place y'a pas de place ..
> 
> (très content de mon ass mat)


Avec une lettre d un elu local miracle une place libre  ::trollface:: 




> C'est ridicule les solutions de garde en France, bordel, ça me fait mal de vous lire tous galèrer...
> Place garantie dès 1 an dans la commune ici. Et à plein temps. Et pour pas cher.
> Ça devrait être partout comme ça.


Et qu'est ce que tu fais du gosse avec avant ces 1 an ? T'as pas le droit de retourner bosser et tu le gardes...

----------


## Doniazade

> Et qu'est ce que tu fais du gosse avec avant ces 1 an ? T'as pas le droit de retourner bosser et tu le gardes...


T'es en congé parental bien sûr  ::): 
Faut bien les utiliser les 480 jours  ::ninja::

----------


## Ventilo

> T'es en congé parental bien sûr





Ce qui m'amène à aborder un sujet lié à l'image précédente : mon fils de 4 ans est relativement obsédé par la mort. Je veux pas mourir, je ne veux pas que mon copain meurt etc (ses parents il s'en tape par contre  ::P: ). Après quelques explications rassurantes j'ai tenté un truc, je lui ai donné un médaillon protecteur en lui expliquant que c'est un cadeau de ma grand mère etc... comme dans les films sans portail magique ni bibliothèque secrète; J'espère que ça va fonctionner.

----------


## Stratosfear

> "ouais s'tu veux... mais bon moi j'ai pas besoin d"'avoir un enfant et ça me va bien"
> 
> Simple
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Quel genre de problèmes elle a eu ?


Elle nous as pas détaillé mais certains parents l'ont fait chier parce qu'il lui arrivait de donner des pots tout prêts, ou un autre couple de parents qui n'acceptait pas qu'elle tente de refaire goûter des trucs à leurs gamins que les parents avaient déjà testé et que le petit ne semblait pas aimer. Sur 65 enfants gardés elle a dû croiser quelques relous oui.

----------


## Supergounou

La famille s'agrandit !

Entrée à l’hôpital à 15h, à 18h42 c'était expulsé. MmeGounou a été formidable, ça s'est super bien passé sauf pour dégager le placenta, mais rien de grave. Il est moche comme tout, mais comme pour son grand frère on sait que ça va grandement s'améliorer avec l'age !

----------


## TwinBis

Bravo ! Félicitations ! Et bon courage !  :;):

----------


## Ckao

Félicitations à vous!

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> La famille s'agrandit !
> 
> Entrée à l’hôpital à 15h, à 18h42 c'était expulsé. MmeGounou a été formidable, ça s'est super bien passé sauf pour dégager le placenta, mais rien de grave. Il est moche comme tout, mais comme pour son grand frère on sait que ça va grandement s'améliorer avec l'age !


Pas sûr celui-ci aura peut-être la gueule du papa alors que le premier a hérité de maman.  ::ninja::  :méchancetégratuite:

Sinon en vrai courage à vous. Avec 2 c'est plus la même rigolade. Profite des quelques mois qu'il te reste à vivre avant de n'être que l'ombre de toi-même.  ::ninja:: 

Ah et j'ai vu vos plaintes sur les manques de place en crèche etc. mais euh je ne ferai pas de commentaire car ce serait trop politique mais... bah voilà on paie une certaine vision du monde... bref.

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

Oui et puis on sait ce que valent les visions du monde sur papier.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Elle nous as pas détaillé mais certains parents l'ont fait chier parce qu'il lui arrivait de donner des pots tout prêts, ou un autre couple de parents qui n'acceptait pas qu'elle tente de refaire goûter des trucs à leurs gamins que les parents avaient déjà testé et que le petit ne semblait pas aimer. Sur 65 enfants gardés elle a dû croiser quelques relous oui.


Après c'est au choix des parents de laisser l'assmat faire la bouffe ou pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La famille s'agrandit !
> 
> Entrée à l’hôpital à 15h, à 18h42 c'était expulsé. MmeGounou a été formidable, ça s'est super bien passé sauf pour dégager le placenta, mais rien de grave. Il est moche comme tout, mais comme pour son grand frère on sait que ça va grandement s'améliorer avec l'age !


Félicitations

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bah c'est pas sur le papier pour les parents qui trouvent pas de place en crèche justement.

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Salut, je ne suis pas un parent mais je ne voyais pas de sujet où poser directement cette problématique. Je suis le dernier membre de ma famille et je serai très vraisemblablement le dernier membre survivant, la plupart des membres de ma famille étant décédés, et n'ayant aucun frère ou soeur. J'ai choisi de ne pas avoir d'enfant pour de multiples raisons(santé,personnelle,etc). Mais de temps à autres, j'entends un discours assez formaté, du type "mais si tu rencontres une fille/femme et qu'elle veut un enfant, tu ne pourras pas t'empêcher de rester, tu discuteras,etc)...Comment garder son calme et faire comprendre que j'ai fait un choix et que je ne veux pas avoir d'enfants juste pour obéir à une injonction sociale, que je ne ressens aucune gratification potentielle dans la chose, aucune envie, aucun désir quelconque,etc? Je pense qu'en tant que parents vous avez pour la plupart voulu vos enfants, faire des enfants par contrainte ou pression sociale n'est pas une bonne base pour élever un enfant non? Donc commentfaire passer un message courtois mais ferme face aux discours de ce genre? Je suis prêt à ne pas avoir d'enfants même si ça implique de mourir seul j'y suis préparé depuis longtemps.


C'est ton choix. Il ne nuit à personne.

A mon avis, ceux qui critiquent, tu peux leur dire d'aller se faire voir.

Sinon, tu peux aussi leur dire qu'il y a déjà assez d'enfants malheureux comme ça pour ne pas en rajouter. Si tu ne veux pas d'enfants, en faire serait horrible pour eux.

----------


## Supergounou

> Pas sûr celui-ci aura peut-être la gueule du papa alors que le premier a hérité de maman.  :méchancetégratuite:


S'il est au moins à moitié aussi beau que son père, gare à vos filles !  ::ninja:: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Et interdit d'aller voir sur le trombi.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

> http://www.versdemain.org/images/articles/946/enfer.jpg
> 
> 
> Ce qui m'amène à aborder un sujet lié à l'image précédente : mon fils de 4 ans est relativement obsédé par la mort. Je veux pas mourir, je ne veux pas que mon copain meurt etc (ses parents il s'en tape par contre ). Après quelques explications rassurantes j'ai tenté un truc, je lui ai donné un médaillon protecteur en lui expliquant que c'est un cadeau de ma grand mère etc... comme dans les films sans portail magique ni bibliothèque secrète; J'espère que ça va fonctionner.


Moi j'avais peur la nuit dans le noir et je m'entourais de peluches. A la mort de mon grand-père paternel qui n'avait pas une bonne réputation j'avais pendant la nuit, l'impression que quelqu'un soufflait sur moi et on m'a donné un médaillon.Je garde toujours un médaillon à côté de moi, ça peut passer pour une superstition ou autre mais ça m'apporte un petit confort psychologique.Mais la période 4 à 6 ans est-celle où on intègre le concept de mort je crois, donc ça semble normal qu'il y pense. J e me souviens avoir fondu en larme un jour en regardant un bonhomme de neige fondre dans un dessin animé.Sans parler de la mère de Bambi.

----------


## fishinou

Gastro Alert ! Gastro Alert !  :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Gastro Alert ! Gastro Alert !

----------


## ZyAvo

> La famille s'agrandit !
> 
> Entrée à l’hôpital à 15h, à 18h42 c'était expulsé. MmeGounou a été formidable, ça s'est super bien passé sauf pour dégager le placenta, mais rien de grave. Il est moche comme tout, mais comme pour son grand frère on sait que ça va grandement s'améliorer avec l'age !


Félicitations !

Et ça veut dire qu'il y a toujours de l'espoir pour Flad ?  :Mellow2:

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Gastro Alert ! Gastro Alert !


C'est quoi le pire entre la gastro et les poux ?

----------


## Xchroumfph

> C'est quoi le pire entre la gastro et les poux ?


Les poux ! Il y a même pas match !

C'est vraiment la plaie intergalactique ce truc.

----------


## Harrysa

> Salut, je ne suis pas un parent mais je ne voyais pas de sujet où poser directement cette problématique. Je suis le dernier membre de ma famille et je serai très vraisemblablement le dernier membre survivant, la plupart des membres de ma famille étant décédés, et n'ayant aucun frère ou soeur. J'ai choisi de ne pas avoir d'enfant pour de multiples raisons(santé,personnelle,etc). Mais de temps à autres, j'entends un discours assez formaté, du type "mais si tu rencontres une fille/femme et qu'elle veut un enfant, tu ne pourras pas t'empêcher de rester, tu discuteras,etc)...Comment garder son calme et faire comprendre que j'ai fait un choix et que je ne veux pas avoir d'enfants juste pour obéir à une injonction sociale, que je ne ressens aucune gratification potentielle dans la chose, aucune envie, aucun désir quelconque,etc? Je pense qu'en tant que parents vous avez pour la plupart voulu vos enfants, faire des enfants par contrainte ou pression sociale n'est pas une bonne base pour élever un enfant non? Donc commentfaire passer un message courtois mais ferme face aux discours de ce genre? Je suis prêt à ne pas avoir d'enfants même si ça implique de mourir seul j'y suis préparé depuis longtemps.


Comme cela a été dit, cela relève d'un choix de vie personnel. A toi de te positionner selon tes convictions, motivation, envies, désirs. Si les personnes que tu côtois ne respectent pas tes choix peut-être que tu devrais interroger ton rapport avec elles ? A toi de voir ce qui compte le plus pour toi, rester avec une femme qui n'accepte pas ton choix ou choisir le célibat conformément à ton choix de vie ? Après la vrai question est comment se positionner sur tes choix de vies ? En les assumant, facile en paroles, difficile en actes. Selon moi, c'est de t'interroger en profondeur sur tes réels motivations/désirs, trouve toi une personne, de confiance et dans l'écoute, dans ton entourage pour en parler ça aide, si pas possible, il y a toujours des professionnels pour t'aider (psychologue si t'as des sous, psychiatre si t'en a pas, remboursé par la sécu mais chaud d'avoir un rdv, surtout évite les thérapeutes non diplômé d'Etat). Enfin, je pense qu'il ne faut pas te fermer sur la question, pour l'instant tu n'en veux pas, si tu es suffisamment jeune, laisse toi une possibilité de pouvoir évoluer sur la question plus tard, effectivement avoir\ne pas avoir d'enfant est une question qui peut-être lourde de conséquences et heureux celui qui s'interroge. Une personne qui t'aime sincèrement *doit* comprendre ce cheminement, plus tu y verra clair en toi plus simple ce sera faire comprendre ton choix à l'autre.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ça fait rêver comme pratiques.


Vois-le autrement, du côté de la collectivité, ça signifie que ce sont des parents dont on peut constater la motivation, la nécessité sous-jacente, s'agissant des appels réguliers.
Et le remplacement par bébé n°2, c'est des parents dont le sérieux, la ponctualité, la correction, la solvabilité ont pu être vérifiés sur 2-3 ans.
Ca n'a l'air de rien, mais j'ai vu des parents chiants, méprisants, irrespectueux, d'autres qui prennent le parking de la crèche à contre-sens à fond de balle... 
Bon ben si le monde était bien fait, ceux-là ne sont pas renouvelés.

La directrice de crèche a aussi un peu de pouvoir sur le fait de modifier les jours de garde ou la facturation après des jours de maladie, on a découvert ça après-coup, comme quoi parfois être réglo ça peut s'avérer payant.

Bon, je dis ça mais en fait, nous qui ne sommes pas de nature à réclamer, à faire chier, quand on a compris qu'il y avait du mou dans l'attribution des places, des variables, ça nous avait choqués aussi.
Typiquement, la première place, on avait répondu qu'on était désolés de décliner, que la directrice qui nous avait reçu était top et les locaux très enthousiasmants, mais la crèche était trop loin de nos trajets et le quartier anxyogène pour une femme seule le soir. Bon ben ils nous ont proposé ensuite une place dans la  crèche de notre quartier, on les a remerciés mille fois. 

Si on leur avait répondu qu'on n'en veut pas de leur crèche de merde et que c'est une honte de pas nous prendre sur la structure de notre quartier, jsuis pas sûr qu'ils nous auraient rappelés.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La famille s'agrandit !
> 
> Entrée à l’hôpital à 15h, à 18h42 c'était expulsé. MmeGounou a été formidable, ça s'est super bien passé sauf pour dégager le placenta, mais rien de grave. Il est moche comme tout, mais comme pour son grand frère on sait que ça va grandement s'améliorer avec l'age !


GG level Epicness !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Salut, je ne suis pas un parent mais je ne voyais pas de sujet où poser directement cette problématique. Je suis le dernier membre de ma famille et je serai très vraisemblablement le dernier membre survivant, la plupart des membres de ma famille étant décédés, et n'ayant aucun frère ou soeur. J'ai choisi de ne pas avoir d'enfant pour de multiples raisons(santé,personnelle,etc). Mais de temps à autres, j'entends un discours assez formaté, du type "mais si tu rencontres une fille/femme et qu'elle veut un enfant, tu ne pourras pas t'empêcher de rester, tu discuteras,etc)...Comment garder son calme et faire comprendre que j'ai fait un choix et que je ne veux pas avoir d'enfants juste pour obéir à une injonction sociale, que je ne ressens aucune gratification potentielle dans la chose, aucune envie, aucun désir quelconque,etc? Je pense qu'en tant que parents vous avez pour la plupart voulu vos enfants, faire des enfants par contrainte ou pression sociale n'est pas une bonne base pour élever un enfant non? Donc commentfaire passer un message courtois mais ferme face aux discours de ce genre? Je suis prêt à ne pas avoir d'enfants même si ça implique de mourir seul j'y suis préparé depuis longtemps.


La pression sociale est partout, parce que les gens sont des cons. 
Quand t'as pas de meuf : c'est quand que tu nous présentes quelqu'un ?
Quand t'as une meuf : C'est quand le mariage ?
Quand t'es marié ou que t'as fait admettre que tu veux pas te marier : c'est quand le bébé ?
Quand t'as enfin pu avoir ton gamin : et vous prévoyez le deuxième bientôt ?

Ma mère, un jour, je lui ai expliqué que le deuxième, c'est pas la question de savoir si on veut ou pas : on est justes sur les finances et poser la question c'est vache parce que Madame a des complications et le premier c'était déjà tombé du ciel. Bon ben j'ai gagné un petit peu d'espace personnel, elle ose plus nous faire du rentre dedans sur le sujet et limite elle demande plus, même à demi-mot.

Rien que le nombre de fois où on nous demande, sans utilité réelle "il est fils unique ?" ou "il a un frère ou une soeur ?", moi ça me rentre dedans, profondément, dans ma tête ça devient "alors, vous avez été capables d'en avoir deux, ou c'est tout, là, ce gamin ?". Ca me blesse à chaque fois. 

Donc si ça peut te rassurer, que tu arriverais encore à te caser, à avoir un gosse, tu seras toujours autant emmerdé, sauf à leur claquer le beignet. Et puis, tu aurais un ou deux enfants que ça ne sauverait pas votre patronymie ou ADN, on retarde l'inéluctable d'une ou deux générations, la vraie réponse, c'est plutôt de demander aux aînés : "Et vous, qu'est ce que vous avez branlé depuis des siècles, pour que je sois seul à porter toutes vos attentes ?". Parfois la violence verbale construit enfin un rempart aux indélicats.

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Vois-le autrement, du côté de la collectivité, ça signifie que ce sont des parents dont on peut constater la motivation, la nécessité sous-jacente, s'agissant des appels réguliers.
> Et le remplacement par bébé n°2, c'est des parents dont le sérieux, la ponctualité, la correction, la solvabilité ont pu être vérifiés sur 2-3 ans.
> Ca n'a l'air de rien, mais j'ai vu des parents chiants, méprisants, irrespectueux, d'autres qui prennent le parking de la crèche à contre-sens à fond de balle... 
> Bon ben si le monde était bien fait, ceux-là ne sont pas renouvelés.
> 
> La directrice de crèche a aussi un peu de pouvoir sur le fait de modifier les jours de garde ou la facturation après des jours de maladie, on a découvert ça après-coup, comme quoi parfois être réglo ça peut s'avérer payant.
> 
> Bon, je dis ça mais en fait, nous qui ne sommes pas de nature à réclamer, à faire chier, quand on a compris qu'il y avait du mou dans l'attribution des places, des variables, ça nous avait choqués aussi.
> Typiquement, la première place, on avait répondu qu'on était désolés de décliner, que la directrice qui nous avait reçu était top et les locaux très enthousiasmants, mais la crèche était trop loin de nos trajets et le quartier anxyogène pour une femme seule le soir. Bon ben ils nous ont proposé ensuite une place dans la  crèche de notre quartier, on les a remerciés mille fois. 
> ...


"Fallait pas en avoir" 

Quelle que soit la situation, t'en auras toujours

----------


## Malakit

Salut les canards!

Nouvelle question, encore! Je me tâte à acheté une switch pour le noël de mes jumelles qui auront 4 ans en janvier (bon en vrai c'est aussi un peu pour moi) Est ce que vous trouvez que c'est pas un peu jeune? J'ai dans l'idée de faire des truc genre mario party, mario kart et leur montré Astroneer en tant que spectateur. Y'en a une des 2 qui a l'air déjà de bien accrocher (elle me tanne pour venir sur me genoux quand je suis sur le pc) l'autre reste 2 min et retourne faire autre chose.

----------


## fishinou

Ah putain t'aurais dû demander hier ! C'est une bonne question pour un vendredi  ::ninja:: 

Mon avis qui n'engage que moi et que je ne justifierai pas et que chacun fait ce qu'il veut avec ses gamins : c'est trop jeune.

Mais d'autres te diront que les leurs on commencé WoW à 3 ans et fini Dark Souls à 7 ans avec une seule main.

Voilà, débrouille toi avec ça  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

Je jouais à Doom et Heretic avec mon père sur ses genoux. J'étais petit.

Débrouille toi avec ça aussi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Salut, je ne suis pas un parent mais je ne voyais pas de sujet où poser directement cette problématique. Je suis le dernier membre de ma famille et je serai très vraisemblablement le dernier membre survivant, la plupart des membres de ma famille étant décédés, et n'ayant aucun frère ou soeur. J'ai choisi de ne pas avoir d'enfant pour de multiples raisons(santé,personnelle,etc). Mais de temps à autres, j'entends un discours assez formaté, du type "mais si tu rencontres une fille/femme et qu'elle veut un enfant, tu ne pourras pas t'empêcher de rester, tu discuteras,etc)...Comment garder son calme et faire comprendre que j'ai fait un choix et que je ne veux pas avoir d'enfants juste pour obéir à une injonction sociale, que je ne ressens aucune gratification potentielle dans la chose, aucune envie, aucun désir quelconque,etc? Je pense qu'en tant que parents vous avez pour la plupart voulu vos enfants, faire des enfants par contrainte ou pression sociale n'est pas une bonne base pour élever un enfant non? Donc commentfaire passer un message courtois mais ferme face aux discours de ce genre? Je suis prêt à ne pas avoir d'enfants même si ça implique de mourir seul j'y suis préparé depuis longtemps.


Jésus n'avait pas d'enfant. Imparable.  ::ninja:: 





> C'est quoi le pire entre la gastro et les poux ?


Oh les deux peuvent coïncider.

----------


## Harrysa

> Vois-le autrement, du côté de la collectivité, ça signifie que ce sont des parents dont on peut constater la motivation, la nécessité sous-jacente, s'agissant des appels réguliers.
> Et le remplacement par bébé n°2, c'est des parents dont le sérieux, la ponctualité, la correction, la solvabilité ont pu être vérifiés sur 2-3 ans.
> Ca n'a l'air de rien, mais j'ai vu des parents chiants, méprisants, irrespectueux, d'autres qui prennent le parking de la crèche à contre-sens à fond de balle...
> Bon ben si le monde était bien fait, ceux-là ne sont pas renouvelés.
> 
> La directrice de crèche a aussi un peu de pouvoir sur le fait de modifier les jours de garde ou la facturation après des jours de maladie, on a découvert ça après-coup, comme quoi parfois être réglo ça peut s'avérer payant.
> 
> Bon, je dis ça mais en fait, nous qui ne sommes pas de nature à réclamer, à faire chier, quand on a compris qu'il y avait du mou dans l'attribution des places, des variables, ça nous avait choqués aussi.


Ouais on a eu deux places (jumeaux) en crèche pour une demande faite en février 2021 alors que les enfants sont nées en septembre 2020, pour une entrée en septembre 2021 ( en attendant la maman avait un congé mat de 11 mois). Après j'avoue qu'on a fait les oufs parce que trouver une ass mat, qui nous conviens, avec deux places en même temps c'était mission impossible sans parlé du tarifs astronomique (j'aurais du vendre un moufflet sur le darknet... ). Du coup je suis allez faire un demande en mairie (les jumeaux ne sont plus prioritaire dans ma ville car ils sont trop nombreux) pour deux places en crèche, régulières et occasionnelles, au moment de déposer les formulaires, j'ai fait le charmeur auprès de la secrétaire puis de l'éduc jeunes enfant de la ram que j'ai rencontré dans la foulée (j'ai parlé que j'était éduc comme elle auprès de mineurs délinquants que c'est dur, que les horaires d'internat c'est dur etc... pas de famille dans la région etc que ma femme travail loin...) puis après rencontre auprès de la directrice de la crèche pour l'occasionnel re-speech... finalement nos deux lardons ont été acceptés en régulier alors que grosse saturation dans la crèche de ma ville.
Je pense que j'y suis pour qq chose et je suis d'accord que ça devrait pas ce passer comme ça car qu'en est-il pour les gens qui ont moins d'intelligence\bagoo social ?

Et la cerise sur le gâteau c'est qu'entre le tarifs de la crèche plus déduction impôts plus ce que la boite de madame donne pour la garde des gosses ça nous reviens à environ 100 €\mois (50 par tête de pipe) pour faire garder les mômes 4j/semaine de 8h30 à 18h30, avec repas et couches fournis par la crêche...

----------


## fishinou

> Ça fait rêver comme pratiques.


 ::ninja:: ²

----------


## Ultragreatsword

> Salut les canards!
> 
> Nouvelle question, encore! Je me tâte à acheté une switch pour le noël de mes jumelles qui auront 4 ans en janvier (bon en vrai c'est aussi un peu pour moi) Est ce que vous trouvez que c'est pas un peu jeune? J'ai dans l'idée de faire des truc genre mario party, mario kart et leur montré Astroneer en tant que spectateur. Y'en a une des 2 qui a l'air déjà de bien accrocher (elle me tanne pour venir sur me genoux quand je suis sur le pc) l'autre reste 2 min et retourne faire autre chose.


J'ai commencé doucement sur Amstrad à quatre ans mais j'y jouais peu. En termes de jeu il y en a pour tous les âges après il faut voir.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Je n'en doute pas ^^
> 
> Maintenant dans le coin je ne connais personne ayant eu une place en crèche sans faire des pieds et des mains ... Donc on avait le choix entre faire pareil, ou faire la même chose mais pour avoir une nounou ! Donc bon, on fait avec ce qu'on peut :-/


Pareil pour nous. Appels réguliers au service de la Mairie et à la directrice de crèche. Je pense qu'on a eu la place à l'usure. Oui c'est un combat et on avait "de la chance" puisque j'étais au chômage et donc que je pouvais faire le tampon (ça a duré presque 1 an au final).

----------


## Ventilo

4 ans je trouve ça trop jeune pour jouer a des JV, mais à cet age ils sont déjà capables physiquement de le faire.

Comme fishinou et leliquid, on a tous des xp différentes relativement à ça ; Les miens me regardent jouer à des trucs accessibles (zelda, subnautica) 30 mn le week end, et je sens déjà poindre l'addiction, ou tout du moins l'incapacité à retourner vers les jeux classiques une fois la console lancée. Surtout si les 30 mn de la semaine deviennent 3x30 mn.

C'est comme les dessins animés, un petit peu c'est un super support pour leurs idées de jeu, trop c'est la lobotomie.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pfiouuu....
Episode gastro en cours depuis une semaine à la maison
-le petit dernier de dimanche à mercredi
-l'aîné depuis Jeudi
-ma femme qui ne se sent pas bien aujourd'hui...


Heureusement que je suis là pour tenir cette putain de baraque. Quelle famille de fragiles  :tired:

----------


## Sharn

La vieillesse limite la gastro !

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Ah putain t'aurais dû demander hier ! C'est une bonne question pour un vendredi 
> 
> Mon avis qui n'engage que moi et que je ne justifierai pas et que chacun fait ce qu'il veut avec ses gamins : c'est trop jeune.
> 
> Mais d'autres te diront que les leurs on commencé WoW à 3 ans et fini Dark Souls à 7 ans avec une seule main.
> 
> Voilà, débrouille toi avec ça


Trop jeune selon moi aussi.

Quand je jouais à wow, ma fille bloquait devant des heures.

Les écrans c'est vraiment plus tard selon moi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca me semble trop jeune aussi. Notre aîné à 5 ans et pour l'instant il n'y a pas encore eu droit. 
Franchement vu la facilité avec laquelle il est possible de s'approprier les jeux vidéosy'a pas urgence, à mon avis. Sauf à vouloir l'entraîner pour être pro-gamer.
Oui les jeux vidéos peuvent être des espaces très créatifs, mais ça reste "assisté" (_on a le visuel, les outils précis, tout ça, bref l'imagination en prend un coup_). Perso je préfère le voir imaginer ses histoires ou ses "créations" à l'ancienne, avec des legos et autres jouets. Le fait de voir trop d'enfants "accros" aux écrans n'aide pas à pousser de ce côté. 

Alors on peut s'amuser à comparer avec ce qu'on a vécu plus jeune, mais ce serait omettre que le marché et la consommation ont  beaucoup évolués, que le réalisme visuel n'était pas non plus le même, que les univers ou thématiques sont parfois "limites" (_enfin ça dépend des parents, après tout un Cod ou GTA c'est interdit au -18, alors si boudchou y joue à 7 ans..._). Plus globalement je pense que le média est plus addictif qu'à notre époque, de par la quantité de titres disponibles, de l'emphase des éditeurs à jouer la carte "psychologique" façon jeux de casino ou d'exciter les envies (_regarde la belle skin de ton pote !_), de l'accessibilité (_ces ptits cons ne sauront jamais ce que ça fait de recommencer 150 parties de R-Type sans jamais voir le bout du jeu,  ou d'attendre 30mn qu'une cassette soit lue pour qu'un jeu se lance....Au moins ça apprend la persévérance...ou l'entêtement_  ::P:  ).

Après c'est difficile de généraliser les consignes en la matière, vu que ça dépend de l'environnement familial de l'enfant, de ses autres activités, de son éventuel avance ou retard en éducation, de sa capacité d'attention ou de son comportement en général  etc etc etc Le tout c'est de bien gérer pour que ça ne finisse pas en "_Papa, quand je serais grand je serais influenceur"_.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sharn

Go Minecraft en mode création. T'economises le prix de lego.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Certes mais c'est pas qu'une question de "legos", plus de média et des interactions. Je pense que ça ne fait pas de mal de le faire à l'ancienne à la main. En plus je pense qu'avoir moins de possibilités de création n'est pas un frein à la créativité en soi, ça aide à développer l'imagination en parallèle (oui parce des fois pour voir un château dans l'assemblage, faut avoir l'esprit très ouvert  ::ninja::  )
Après je n'ai lu aucun article ou consulté aucun pédospychiatre sur le sujet alors si ça se trouve je me plante complètement  :^_^:

----------


## Emile Gravier

Tous les pédiatres parlent de la règle du 3-6-9-12 pour les écrans. A mon avis ce n'est pas pour rien.

----------


## LeLiquid

Ouai. C'est pour vendre leurs bouquins de merde.  :tired:

----------


## Tahia

Perso, mon petit de 4 ans joue a Gauntlet avec sa soeur de 9 ans sur mon PC, j'ai donc le total contrôle de ce qu'il joue. Le contrôle du temps et du contenu devant écran jeu vidéo ou pas reste la base pour moi.

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Ouai. C'est pour vendre leurs bouquins de merde.


Les règles se résument en une page...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Perso, mon petit de 4 ans joue a Gauntlet avec sa soeur de 9 ans sur mon PC, j'ai donc le total contrôle de ce qu'il joue. Le contrôle du temps et du contenu devant écran jeu vidéo ou pas reste la base pour moi.


Ce qui est un peu le message du 3-6-9-12.

Par contre, vraie question, Gauntlet, c'est pas un peu violent pour un gamin de 4 ans ?

----------


## Supergounou

C'est quoi le 3-6-9-12? J'ai plus d'argent pour acheter un bouquin de merde  ::ninja::

----------


## ZyAvo

> ²


Je trouve ça goleri de voir que ça fait deux pages de discussions sur les problèmes d'orga, de places, de comportements etc, mais essayer de saturer ou piquer les places aux autres pour nos lardons, ça dérange moins d'un coup  ::ninja::   ::siffle::

----------


## Tahia

> Les règles se résument en une page...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ce qui est un peu le message du 3-6-9-12.
> 
> Par contre, vraie question, Gauntlet, c'est pas un peu violent pour un gamin de 4 ans ?


Les sprites sont assez petits pour qu'on discerne pas grand chose donc non ça va. Bien évidement il sait qu'il écrabouille des monstres, mais bon justement parce que ce ne sont que des monstres virtuel. C'est pas plus violent que certaines histoires de monstres de livre de son âge qu'on lui lit, donc ça va.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Les règles se résument en une page...


C'est encore plus scandaleux ! Un livre d'une page !!


Sinon ma fille est trop forte. Elle s'endort seule et a dit Guy Roux. A seulement 3 mois. Je crois que j'ai une championne.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Perso, mon petit de 4 ans joue a Gauntlet avec sa soeur de 9 ans sur mon PC, j'ai donc le total contrôle de ce qu'il joue. Le contrôle du temps et du contenu devant écran jeu vidéo ou pas reste la base pour moi.


Oui c'est sûr, c'est plus une question de durée (et un peu de contenu, quand même  ::P:  ). Tant que ça reste mesure et que ça forme un tout avec tout un tas d'autres activités hors "écrans", je pense pas que ce soit un souci.
Mais moi je suis un tyran à la maison, surtout avec les écrans. Je vois trop de gamins/jeunes obnubilés par tout ça, je veux retarder au plus tard la débilitation inévitable de mes enfants (notre génération est passé par  la TV , on sait ce que ça donne  ::ninja::  )





> Ce qui est un peu le message du 3-6-9-12.


Du coup j'ai regardé un peu son site, la présentation est pas mal et somme toute relève du "bon sens".
Le seul truc sur lequel je tique c'est la partie "12 ans"



> Limitons le temps sur les jeux vidéo : l’accroissement des capacités de décision et d’action rapide se fait aux dépends des compétences dédiées à la prise de recul et au contrôle des impulsions.


Ca vaut pour nombre de jeux d'actions, mais si tu colles ton gamin sur du wargame adoubé par ackboo ou sur un Souls-Like j'imagine que l'accroissement des "capacités" diffère. Evidemment ça ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut pas limiter le temps de jeu . Mais j'ai l'impression que sa remarque ne tient pas compte du fait que le jeu vidéo ce n'est pas que Super Mario ou CoD.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je vois trop de gamins/jeunes obnubilés par tout ça, je veux retarder au plus tard la débilitation inévitable de mes enfants (notre génération est passé par  la TV , on sait ce que ça donne  )


Je suis assez de cet avis là aussi, mais j'ai trop peur qu'à brider trop fort, ça va être l'orgie lors de la libération. J'ai vécu ça gamin, je n'avais le droit qu'à 5h de JV par semaine à répartir comme je le voulais. Évidemment, en 2j c'était plié, et le reste de la semaine je mettais un réveil en pleine nuit pour pouvoir jouer sans surveillance. Puis j'ai quitté le domicile familiale, me suis retrouvé seul dans un appart', et ai passé des mois entier à ne faire plus que jouer, échec scolaire.

C'est super dur de trouver le juste milieu.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je suis assez de cet avis là aussi, mais j'ai trop peur qu'à brider trop fort, ça va être l'orgie lors de la libération. J'ai vécu ça gamin, je n'avais le droit qu'à 5h de JV par semaine à répartir comme je le voulais. Évidemment, en 2j c'était plié, et le reste de la semaine je mettais un réveil en pleine nuit pour pouvoir jouer sans surveillance. Puis j'ai quitté le domicile familiale, me suis retrouvé seul dans un appart', et ai passé des mois entier à ne faire plus que jouer, échec scolaire.
> 
> C'est super dur de trouver le juste milieu.


Ouais mais tu faisais ça à quel âge ? Si t'avais que 5H par semaine à 15 ans, par exemple,  ça me semble effectivement  pas mal limité.

----------


## Supergounou

C'était tout au long de ma scolarité de mémoire, jusqu'à ce que je passe le bac.

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Oui c'est sûr, c'est plus une question de durée (et un peu de contenu, quand même  ). Tant que ça reste mesure et que ça forme un tout avec tout un tas d'autres activités hors "écrans", je pense pas que ce soit un souci.
> Mais moi je suis un tyran à la maison, surtout avec les écrans. Je vois trop de gamins/jeunes obnubilés par tout ça, je veux retarder au plus tard la débilitation inévitable de mes enfants (notre génération est passé par  la TV , on sait ce que ça donne  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Du coup j'ai regardé un peu son site, la présentation est pas mal et somme toute relève du "bon sens".
> Le seul truc sur lequel je tique c'est la partie "12 ans"
> 
> Ca vaut pour nombre de jeux d'actions, mais si tu colles ton gamin sur du wargame adoubé par ackboo ou sur un Souls-Like j'imagine que l'accroissement des "capacités" diffère. Evidemment ça ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut pas limiter le temps de jeu . Mais j'ai l'impression que sa remarque ne tient pas compte du fait que le jeu vidéo ce n'est pas que Super Mario ou CoD.


Alors je ne connais pas le site.

C'est le pédiatre de ma fille puis sa remplaçante qui m'ont parlé à l'oral de cette règle et filé un papier A5 qui récapitule tout.

Je ne savais même pas qu'il existait un site dédié  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'était tout au long de ma scolarité de mémoire, jusqu'à ce que je passe le bac.


Ouais pour le coup c'est assez violent.
Après c'est difficile de "juger" sans connaître le contexte, ta scolarité tout ça. Sans parler de l'époque qui n'était pas la même, le JV n'était sans doute pas aussi démocratisé, les parents ne savaient pas forcément comment gérer ce loisir etc 
Ils ne pensaient sans doute pas à mal, dommage qu'ils ne t'aient pas chopés à te lever en pleine nuit, au moins ça aurait engagé une discussion (ou un retrait pur et simple du pc/de la console...)
Après est-ce que ça a été l'orgie parce que tu as été bridé ou est-ce que ça ne l'aurait pas quand même été parce que beh..Tu ne savais pas quand dire "stop" ? Difficile à dire.
Moi j'avais de la chance, j'avais des facilités pour apprendre, donc jouer ne m'a pas empêché de faire un bon parcours jusqu'en terminal (où je me suis ramassé parce que quand tu ne révises jamais, à un moment tu le payes ). Mais rétrospectivement j'aurais sans doute fait un bien meilleur parcours en jouant moins. Bon ensuite j'ai arrêté l'école, ça m'emmerdait,  techniquement ce n'est pas un échec scolaire, plutôt un échec personnel...Tout est dans la nuance  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Moi j'avais de la chance, j'avais des facilités pour apprendre, donc jouer ne m'a pas empêché de faire un bon parcours jusqu'en terminal (où je me suis ramassé parce que quand tu ne révises jamais, à un moment tu le payes ). Mais rétrospectivement j'aurais sans doute fait un bien meilleur parcours en jouant moins.


Le pire c'est que je suis dans le même cas que toi, sauf que ce n'est pas parce que je ne jouais pas que je faisais mes devoirs! Je faisais juste autre chose: lecture et potes quand j'étais au collège, musique, copines et drogues quand j'étais au lycée. C'est aussi pour ça que je pense que trop brider n'est pas LA solution. Faut surtout encadrer, surveiller, et adapter. Quand on a le temps. Et la motivation.

----------


## Ventilo

Même sans avoir été brimé avant ou après le bac d'ailleurs, j'ai largement sombré dans WoW à sa sortie et même maintenant je reste accro au smartphone.
Cependant je trouve mes gamins très épanouis avec un temps d'écrans limité, et nettement moins quand ce temps s'allonge. 
J'espère surtout qu'ils ne joueront pas à un  Fortnite non stop la nuit comme les collégiens  ::(:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le pire c'est que je suis dans le même cas que toi, sauf que ce n'est pas parce que je ne jouais pas que je faisais mes devoirs! Je faisais juste autre chose: lecture et potes quand j'étais au collège, musique, copines et drogues quand j'étais au lycée. C'est aussi pour ça que je pense que trop brider n'est pas LA solution. Faut surtout encadrer, surveiller, et adapter. Quand on a le temps. Et la motivation.


Oui c'est sûr, mais pour encadrer faut bien connaître l'activité, et à l'époque pour beaucoup de parents c'était nébuleux. Alors les tiens ont sans doute pêchés par excès de prudence, mais c'est difficile de leur en vouloir, surtout vu comment le média était traité à l'époque par les  médias d'informations. 
Bon j'ai sombré ensuite dans le jeu vidéo à outrance mais c'était différent, j'avais déjà arrêté l'école de mon propre gré parce que ça m'emmerdait et que je n'avais pas vraiment d'objectif professionnel défini, en sus d'autres raisons personnelles n'ayant rien à voir avec le JV. Comme je bossais et que j'avais un salaire, je pouvais glandouiller sur le pc une fois à la maison sans être trop emmerdé (de toute façon ça ne m'empêchait pas de sortir/faire du sport /lire/ etc...)

----------


## acdctabs

> Moi j'avais de la chance, j'avais des facilités pour apprendre, donc jouer ne m'a pas empêché de faire un bon parcours jusqu'en terminal (où je me suis ramassé parce que quand tu ne révises jamais, à un moment tu le payes ).


Copain !
(mais j'ai réussi à avoir le bac sur un coup de bluff et du coup j'ai pu glandé 2 ans de + à la fac avant de devoir faire quelque chose de ma vie)

----------


## Magnarrok

Dimanche à la cool avec *Mon voisin Totoro*  ::): 

Même pas eu peur une seule fois mon petit de 4 ans !

----------


## Tahia

> Dimanche à la cool avec *Mon voisin Totoro* 
> 
> Même pas eu peur une seule fois mon petit de 4 ans !


C'est parce que tu ne lui as pas présenté Totogro  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Gravier

> C'est parce que tu ne lui as pas présenté Totogro


 :^_^:

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

Sinon quelqu'un a fait apprendre a ses enfants le vélo à roulettes avec le freinage en rétropédalage ?

----------


## Tahia

> Sinon quelqu'un a fait apprendre a ses enfants le vélo à roulettes avec le freinage en rétropédalage ?


On n'est pas en Allemagne ici monsieur ! ::ninja::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> "Papa, il fait presque nuit, maintenant !
> - Si vous avez froid et que vous voulez rentrez, pas de problème, hein.
> - Mais nan ! Mais tu nous passes les frontales, steuplé ?"




Est-ce que tous les pères sont aussi fiers de leurs enfants ?  :Emo:

----------


## amiral_slip

Des vrais montagnards :;): 

Pour la question du JV, je jouais a stalker avec le mien a cet age sur les genoux ::ninja:: 

A bientot 9 ans, le JV est evidemment son activité favorite. Pour autant, je ne le trouve pas accro a ce loisir. Il continue à reclamer des sorties, des jeux physiques, voir ses copains...

J'ai pu remarquer qu'il a divers niveau de consideration d'un jeu video. En fait, il s'en sert souvent comme il le ferait d'un camion de pompier, ou d'un jeu d'assemblage: souvent, les mecaniques d'un jeu lui passent completement a coté. 

Il teste, fait tout sauf s'immerger dedans. Dans minecraft, au lieu de construire, ou d'explorer, il tape des lignes de commandes juste pour faire apparaitre des trucs invraisemblables, se creer des histoires...

Il a poncé zelda BOTW, mais l'histoire il s'en cogne, il y jouait comme il le ferait avec un playmobil chevalier.

les manieres de jouer changent, mais finalement, je vois pas plus d'interet ou d'inconvenient a se servir d'une console plutot que de legos ou camions de pompiers, le but est le meme, jouer.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> les manieres de jouer changent, mais finalement, je vois pas plus d'interet ou d'inconvenient a se servir d'une console plutot que de legos ou camions de pompiers, le but est le meme, jouer.


On pourrait dire pareil pour la TV: je vois pas la différence entre suivre un film et l'histoire, ou lire un livre qui raconte la même chose . La finalité est la même. 
Honnêtement je ne sais pas si ça fait une grosse différence dans ton exemple, par contre faut peut être  pas sous-estimer l'importance des outils que tu utilises pour faire ton activité et la manière dont tu interagis. Je pense que cela peut influer, même de manière minime, sr ta manière d'appréhender les choses, sur ta gestion d'émotions, le côté visuel/tactile n'est pas le même etc.... 
En plus avec un jeu vidéo tu l'habitue pas à ranger ses putains de legos qui traînent et te niquent les pieds . "Papa on peut rebooter le salon pour que tout soit rangé et propre ?"  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> https://zupimages.net/up/21/47/4iif.jpg
> 
> Est-ce que tous les pères sont aussi fiers de leurs enfants ?


non.
D'un autre côté tous les pères ne font pas trimer leurs enfants de nuit, dans le froid, sous la neige.   ::P:

----------


## amiral_slip

il serait plutot du genre a faire un BSOD avant de ranger les legos (parce qu'il en a quand meme, mais ils sortent rarement)

je suis pas de ton avis, un film, si tu ne suis pas l'histoire, ca n'a strictement AUCUN interet, parce que c'est toute l'interaction qu'il t'offre.. tu te vois regarder un film ou 2 mecs sont assis a une table sans se parler?


...un JV, tu restes l'acteur principal, tu es directement impliqué avec ta manette et ton cerveau.

Ceci dit, je m'apercois qu'il y a quelques jeux tablettes auxquels il joue qui tiennent plus du screensaver  que du vrai jeu  :tired: 

Apres ca reste un travail de discussion avec lui aussi, insister sur le coté distraction de ce media, mais qu'il doit garder en tete que ce n'est rien d'autre que ca et ne pas prendre le dessus sur les autres.

il en a bien conscience: son meilleur copain, meme age, est laissé completement sans aucune surveillance numerique. Ca donne des trucs assez effrayants, jusqu'a des 9h/j sur la switch, et se balade meme sur YT sans aucun controle parental.

Ce gamin connait, et a deja vu pas mal de scene de squid games.

Et justement, lorsqu'il le voie, il refuse tout jeu video avec lui pour jouer en vrai, va meme jusqu'a lui "confisquer" la console s'il met son nez dedans, avec des mots tres mature, "je viens te voir pour jouer, pas pour trainer sur un ecran/ je veux m'amuser avec toi mais pas aux jeux/etc etc.

Il va meme jusqu'a lui dire de se taire quand il raconte des trucs vu sur YT, parce qu'il sait qu'il y a du contenu pas bien pour les petits et ne veut pas en entendre parler.

j'avoue, j'ai un petit en or de ce cote là ou d'autres (surement moi au meme age d'ailleurs) diraient "OUAHHH MONTRE CE TRUC DEGUEU!!!" mais simplement j'ai discuté avec lui, sans tabou (mais pas en detail non plus hein!), en repondant a ses questions.

----------


## Playford

> Copain !
> (mais j'ai réussi à avoir le bac sur un coup de bluff et du coup j'ai pu glandé 2 ans de + à la fac avant de devoir faire quelque chose de ma vie)


Moi je glande encore...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> il serait plutot du genre a faire un BSOD avant de ranger les legos (parce qu'il en a quand meme, mais ils sortent rarement)
> 
> .


Arpès voilà, il s'agit plus de recommandations ou de conseils. On est tous différents et faut adapter en fonction du caractère et des activités de l'enfant. A choisir, faut mieux un gamin qui "perdrait" 2H par jour sur des jeux vidéos tout en ayant d'autres activités variées à côté qu'un autre plus limité qui n'aurait pas grand chose à faire à côté ou une vie sociale limitée. L'important c'est la diversité des loisirs et le social, pour qu'il puisse "tester" un peu tout, nouer des liens avec d'autres enfants et enrichir l'évolution de ses connaissances/compétences  ::):

----------


## fishinou

> Et justement, lorsqu'il le voie, il refuse tout jeu video avec lui pour jouer en vrai, va meme jusqu'a lui "confisquer" la console s'il met son nez dedans, avec des mots tres mature, "je viens te voir pour jouer, pas pour trainer sur un ecran/ je veux m'amuser avec toi mais pas aux jeux/etc etc.
> 
> Il va meme jusqu'a lui dire de se taire quand il raconte des trucs vu sur YT, parce qu'il sait qu'il y a du contenu pas bien pour les petits et ne veut pas en entendre parler.


Ca donne envie dis donc  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ca donne envie dis donc



C'est le rejeton d'un amiral, il commande  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ma fille, 5 ans, factuellement, explique devant moi à son frère de 7 (qui n'y croyait visiblement plus depuis un bail) :

"Alors en fait, c'est pas le papa Noël qui apporte les cadeaux, c'est les parents, ils se lèvent tout doucement *mime les parents qui marchent sur la pointe des pieds façon Tex Avery*, vont chercher les cadeaux qu'ils avaient mis de côté, les posent au pied du sapin, et ils vont se recoucher très vite !
(moi) - Ah bon ? Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire ça ?
- C'est mon cerveau.
- C'est bien, tu n'as pas le cerveau lent.
- Papa ! Arrête avec tes jeux de mots laids !"

ils ne sont pas endormis les enfants de nos jours  ::): .

Visiblement, il n'y a pas de traumatisme  ::): .

----------


## LeLiquid

Nous on sait pas comment on va faire la.. Elle dort bien la nuit. Elle s'endort même toute seule sur son tapis la journée maintenant. Mais le biberon.. C'est niet. Elle tête pas. Et elle part chez la nounou dans un mois..

Je vais vraiment devoir passer par une phase où je l'affame pendant 3h pour qu'elle prenne le biberon..

----------


## Pelpel

En tant qu'expert CPC je peux te dire que ta fille prendra le biberon chez la nounou, elle ne se laissera pas mourir de faim.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'ai pas suivi ton histoire. Vous avez vu avec un pédiatre (ou autre pro sur le sujet) ? Sinon ce serait peut être le mieux à faire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En tant qu'expert CPC je peux te dire que ta fille prendra le biberon chez la nounou, elle ne se laissera pas mourir de faim.


Oui y'a un moment où son cerveau finira par lâcher l'affaire devant les récriminations de l'estomac.
Après je comprends que l'idée de l'affamer fasse de la peine, d'autant qu'il faudra probablement supporter un certain temps les hurlements  ::P:

----------


## LeLiquid

Nan. Enfin on avait eu la PMI.

Quant au fait qu'elle se laissera pas mourri de faim, je veux bien te croire, mais si moi j'ai déja envie de la foutre dans le mur quand elle chiale pour rien (j'exagère evidemment, posez vos pierres), qu'est ce que ça va être pour la nounou.. Je trouve pas ça super pour elle (et la petite).

----------


## Pelpel

> Après je comprends que l'idée de l'affamer fasse de la peine, d'autant qu'il faudra probablement supporter un certain temps les hurlements


S'ils gèrent bien leur affaire, c'est la nounou qui aura à supporter les hurlements, eux ils seront tranquilles  ::ninja:: 

Sinon je sais pas si ça a été dit et/ou fait mais vous avez essayé différentes tétines ?

Dans le genre pénible, n°3 était pas mal : il était allaité, il a fini par accepter le biberon avec le lait maternel.
Du coup, mme tirait son lait et le congelait. On filait le lait congelé à la nounou pour qu'elle ait du stock.
Mais au bout d'un moment monsieur a décidé qu'il ne voulait plus de lait décongelé, il ne lui fallait que du lait frais...

----------


## LeLiquid

Ouai différentes tétines en silicone (qu'on avait récup) et j'ai chopé une en latex pour voir la dif. Peu concluant. ^^

Puis on en parlé à la nounou. Elle a jamais eu de bébé non sevré jusque la.  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

Y a énormément de changements en un mois à cet âge là. Faut continuer d'essayer de lui faire prendre le biberon, d'ici là tu auras le temps de t’inquiéter.

----------


## Minostel

> Question interrogative de type questionnement : 
> 
> Mon grand va avoir 10 ans dans quelques jours, et je veux essayer de lui apprendre l'informatique de manière un peu construite.
> 
> J'ai un laptop sous Linux prévu pour ça, mais j'avoue que j'hésite pour "l'ordre" des choses à lui apprendre. 
> Quel niveau de détail suivre, comment présenter "Internet", etc.
> 
> Quelqu'un s'est déjà posé la question / a déjà des ressources sur le sujet ?
> 
> J'ai vu les vidéos du CLEMI sur le sujet, mais pas de guide ou de tutoriel pour l'utilisation d'un ordi.


Je déterre la question pour dire que je la partage  ::): . Je me suis également posé la question il y a quelques semaines pour mon grand (11 ans), et j'en ai déduit qu'il faudrait faire un enseignement personnalisé parce qu'il maitrise plein de notions pointues et en ignore d'autres pourtant basiques. C'est pas compliqué d'ouvrir un PC de bureau pour montrer les composants, c'est pas non plus compliqué d'ouvrir l'explorateur de ton OS et d'expliquer la différence entre la partie logiciel et la partie données... Après tout dépend jusqu'où tu veux aller. Pour ma part je prendrai Windows car c'est quand même l'OS le plus répandu, qu'il recroisera au collège et au lycée.

Pour la partie programmation il y a deux ressources géniales : Le jeu "_Les Lapins Crétins : Apprends à coder !_" et _Scratch_ (dont le youtubeur Micode a fait un très bon tuto, même s'il n'est plus parfaitement à jour).

----------


## Bopnc

> Ouai différentes tétines en silicone (qu'on avait récup) et j'ai chopé une en latex pour voir la dif. Peu concluant. ^^


Je suppose que t'as testé différentes marques avec des formes différentes ? 

Nous avec notre premier, ma femme comptait l'allaiter donc on n'avait rien acheté. A la naissance (à terme), le petit était à 2kg4 après un RCIO non détecté. Donc il a fallu le nourrir direct avec des biberons jetables de l'hôpital + compléments.

Du coup, anticipant la sortie de la maternité j'étais allé faire des achats de biberons. J'avais cru comprendre qu'Avent était pas mal comme marque, donc j'ai pris la totale chez eux : stérilisateur, biberons, tétines, etc.

Bah il en a jamais voulu : J'y aurais mis un fer rouge dans la bouche que ça aurait été pareil. Il recrachait, il hurlait, etc. 

On était un peu dans la mouise parce que le stock de biberons jetables fourni par l'hôpital s'épuisait. Puis ma femme à eu l'idée de lui faire tester un biberon MAM qui nous avait été offert avec des fringues et qui trainait dans un placard : il l'a pris direct sans aucun souci, et a bu comme un trou. 

Il n'a jamais voulu reprendre les Avent malgré nos essais ultérieurs, on a du se ré-équiper entièrement en MAM.   ::rolleyes:: 


Du coup si t'as des connaissances avec d'autres marques de biberons, ça peut valoir le coup qu'ils t'en prêtent un, pour voir.

----------


## LeLiquid

Hum on en a 5 differentes, masi je sais pas si c'est la même marque (au moins 2 différentes c'est certain). Celui en latex qu'on a choppé elle le rejette moins. Mais elle tête pas quoi. ^^

Et j'ai peur d'en acheter 10 000 différents pour au final me retrouver quand même brocouille.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Nan. Enfin on avait eu la PMI.
> 
> Quant au fait qu'elle se laissera pas mourri de faim, je veux bien te croire, mais si moi j'ai déja envie de la foutre dans le mur quand elle chiale pour rien (j'exagère evidemment, posez vos pierres), qu'est ce que ça va être pour la nounou.. Je trouve pas ça super pour elle (et la petite).


Elle est payée pour. Oui c'est un peu connard attitude mais bon, quand même.  ::ninja:: 
 Puis ne pas sous-estimer la surpuissance des nounous qui ont un peu d'expérience, elles savent se débrouiller de tout un tas de cas qu'on penserait difficile. Déjà elles ne laissent pas de marques sur le mur en lançant le bébé, elles.

----------


## Sigps220

> Hum on en a 5 differentes, masi je sais pas si c'est la même marque (au moins 2 différentes c'est certain). Celui en latex qu'on a choppé elle le rejette moins. Mais elle tête pas quoi. ^^
> 
> Et j'ai peur d'en acheter 10 000 différents pour au final me retrouver quand même brocouille.


Les tétines en silicones sont généralement plus dures que les tétines en latex. Généralement tu as aussi 2 formes différentes, tétines aplaties, plutôt pour les bébés habitués aux biberons et tétines rondes qui sont souvent mieux acceptées par les bébés qui prennent le sein. 

My 2cts, mais tu dois pouvoir tester une tétine ronde en latex.

----------


## fishinou

Tu as fais un tableau Excel qui croise Lait - Tétine - Biberon - Eau - Température ?  :X1:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tu as fais un tableau Excel qui croise Lait - Tétine - Biberon - Eau - Température ?


J'imagine la présentation Powerpoint qui va suivre quand il expliquera à sa femme....
"Chérie, notre enfant de manque de proactivité sur le basculement "breast -> baby bottle". Il faut qu'on axe notre com' différemment, qu'on améliore le branding de l'objet. Qu'on y apporte du rêve, du glamour, du fun. On doit think en-dehors de la  boîte sinon c'est game over vu la gueule actuelle du churn rate".

----------


## Stratosfear

Pesée de la dinde aujourd'hui, qui fêtera ses 3 mois dans 3 jours :
4,7kg pour 56cm.

Soit +1,2kg et +4cm depuis la dernière pesée, il y a un mois (pour laquelle il n'y avait pas eu d'évolution par rapport au mois d'avant).  ::lol::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah GG !

----------


## Bault

Bonjour tout le monde !

Ca fait plusieurs années que je traine dans le coin en sympathisant non pratiquant, et voici venu le moment de retrouver mon mot de passe et appeler à l'aide !

Récemment auteur d'une canetone (8 mois) qui a le coup de fourchette de son père (9kg400), et le sommeil aléatoire, j'arrive au bout de son transat-balancelle (un Badabulle qui nous a sauvé les siestes et la vie) qui annonce un max 9kg sur la notice.
Auriez-vous une référence de transat haut qui se balance et qui aille au delà de 9 kilos pour nous aider à faire le passage vers l'après ? On est un peu rincés et c'est notre roue de secours -pas encore de crèche et halte garderie en fermeture COVID, un peu dur avec le télétravail, et des dodos compliqués avec les dents le rhume et autres joies.

 Bisous tout le monde.

----------


## fishinou

Si tu trouve un transat qui accepte plus que 9kg, tu peux faire un message à la DGCCRF  ::P: 

Ce que tu cherche désormais, c'est une chaise haute  :;):

----------


## Bault

> Si tu trouve un transat qui accepte plus que 9kg, tu peux faire un message à la DGCCRF 
> 
> Ce que tu cherche désormais, c'est une chaise haute


Merci Fishinou

Oh no.
Goodbye les siestes... Pas de siege à bascule à espérer ?

----------


## fishinou

A toute fin utile, et par déformation professionnelle, je rappelle qu'un transat n'a pas vocation à y faire dormir un bébé.

"Ce transat ne remplace pas un couffin ou un lit, si l'enfant à besoin de dormir, veuillez le placer dans un couffin ou un lit approprié".

(Disclaimer :chacun fait ce qu'il veut avec ses enfants, je ne juge pas je donne juste une info ...).

Ceci étant évacué, y'a vraiment un soucis d'endormissement en "statique" ? Parce que la ça va vraiment commencer à faire juste un transat. Et pour le coup la sieste dans la chaise haute ...

Si vraiment, il faut regarder du côté des truc un peu exotique comme hamac ... Mais à 8 mois ...

----------


## SuperLowl

Tiens d'ailleurs vu que ça parle recommandation.
Il est souvent répété (et à juste titre hein) de ne pas mettre des éléments dans le lit de bébé avec lesquels il pourrait s'étouffer. Mais c'est jusqu'à quel âge "bébé" dans ce cas là ?

En gros, à partir de quand c'est à peu près safe de laisser bébé avec son doudou pour la nuit ?

----------


## Doniazade

Ca dépend pas mal du bébé en question mais en général, on considère que c'est jusqu'à 1 an.
Le mien a eu une peluche dans son lit (bien) plus tôt que ça mais il a toujours été très mobile et n'a pas le sommeil profond...
Je me garderais bien de faire une recommendation par contre.

----------


## Zouuu

> Si tu trouve un transat qui accepte plus que 9kg, tu peux faire un message à la DGCCRF


C'est quoi le numéro ? 

On a le Transat Babybjörn (ergonomique Balance Soft machin) qui va jusqu'à 13 kg (bon d'accord c'est de la triche, c'est sur une seule position pour en faire un fauteuil).

Bref, notre dernier, presque 8 mois et 9,5 kg également, s'endort de temps en temps dedans (même si on privilégie toujours son lit pour les siestes).

----------


## fishinou

> Tiens d'ailleurs vu que ça parle recommandation.
> Il est souvent répété (et à juste titre hein) de ne pas mettre des éléments dans le lit de bébé avec lesquels il pourrait s'étouffer. Mais c'est jusqu'à quel âge "bébé" dans ce cas là ?
> 
> En gros, à partir de quand c'est à peu près safe de laisser bébé avec son doudou pour la nuit ?


9-12 mois, en fonction du bébé.

----------


## Zouuu

> Tiens d'ailleurs vu que ça parle recommandation.
> Il est souvent répété (et à juste titre hein) de ne pas mettre des éléments dans le lit de bébé avec lesquels il pourrait s'étouffer. Mais c'est jusqu'à quel âge "bébé" dans ce cas là ?
> 
> En gros, à partir de quand c'est à peu près safe de laisser bébé avec son doudou pour la nuit ?


6 mois c'est le grand minimum. Je dirais à partir de 9 mois perso.

----------


## fishinou

> On a le Transat Babybjörn (ergonomique Balance Soft machin) qui va jusqu'à 13 kg (bon d'accord c'est de la triche, c'est sur une seule position pour en faire un fauteuil)


 :X1:

----------


## NaliReverse

On y avait échappé pour le moment mais ca y est, on commence à passer pour les méchants parents trop nuls.
Mon fils à 7 ans et demi, son grand copain joue apparemment à un jeu vidéo et il voulait pouvoir y jouer avec lui.
Je lui demande le nom, Brawl Stars, je vais checker sur le net ce que c'est, en gros un battle royale où tu peux payer pour avoir des améliorations, c'est donc un grand NON. 
Alors ok il a sauté une classe donc ses copains ont 1 an de plus mais même dans 1 an hors de question qu'il joue à ce genre de jeu.
Il avait déjà des copains qui jouaient à Fortnite en cp  :nawak:  mais au moins ça ne l'intéressait pas.

----------


## Flad

> On y avait échappé pour le moment mais ca y est, on commence à passer pour les méchants parents trop nuls.
> Mon fils à 7 ans et demi, son grand copain joue apparemment à un jeu vidéo et il voulait pouvoir y jouer avec lui.
> Je lui demande le nom, Brawl Wars, je vais checker sur le net ce que c'est, en gros un battle royale où tu peux payer pour avoir des améliorations, c'est donc un grand NON. 
> Alors ok il a sauté une classe donc ses copains ont 1 an de plus mais même dans 1 an hors de question qu'il joue à ce genre de jeu.
> Il avait déjà des copains qui jouaient à Fortnite en cp  mais au moins ça ne l'intéressait pas.


Brawl stars plutôt non ?
(le mien y joue).

----------


## NaliReverse

> Brawl stars plutôt non ?
> (le mien y joue).


Oui merci j'ai modifié.
La description sur le net ne m'a pas du tout donné confiance, j'aimerai vraiment lui éviter les jeux en ligne.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Ca dépend pas mal du bébé en question mais en général, on considère que c'est jusqu'à 1 an.
> Le mien a eu une peluche dans son lit (bien) plus tôt que ça mais il a toujours été très mobile et n'a pas le sommeil profond...
> Je me garderais bien de faire une recommendation par contre.





> 9-12 mois, en fonction du bébé.





> 6 mois c'est le grand minimum. Je dirais à partir de 9 mois perso.


OK merci pour vos réponses.

----------


## Stratosfear

> On y avait échappé pour le moment mais ca y est, on commence à passer pour les méchants parents trop nuls.
> Mon fils à 7 ans et demi, son grand copain joue apparemment à un jeu vidéo et il voulait pouvoir y jouer avec lui.
> Je lui demande le nom, Brawl Stars, je vais checker sur le net ce que c'est, en gros un battle royale où tu peux payer pour avoir des améliorations, c'est donc un grand NON. 
> Alors ok il a sauté une classe donc ses copains ont 1 an de plus mais même dans 1 an hors de question qu'il joue à ce genre de jeu.
> Il avait déjà des copains qui jouaient à Fortnite en cp  mais au moins ça ne l'intéressait pas.


Alors bon, 7 ans c'est peut-être un peu jeune mais : tu pourrais pas essayer de lui accorder un peu de temps de jeu très contrôlé (en gros tu es avec lui quand il joue) afin qu'il commence à s'habituer à ce type de jeux et à ces écosystèmes financiers prédateurs ?
En lui expliquant justement tous les travers, qu'il peut très bien jouer sans toutes les merdouilles cosmétiques etc...

En gros, plutôt que d’interdir fermement (même si je suis d'accord aussi pour dire que 7 ans ça soit un peu tôt), lui entrouvrir la porte d'un monde dans lequel il finira fatalement par tomber, en lui filant toutes les clés pour éviter au maximum tous les excès ?

----------


## Playford

Petit lose du week-end: On faisait des boutiques de noël (pour visité, pas pour acheter) pour voir de jolies déco de noël avec la petite et son cousin.
Dans un coin du magasin (Ferme de Gally, pour les franciliens), il y avait un "fauteuil" père noël. On se dit, cool, on va faire des photos, ambiance tamisée avec moult guirlandes lumineuse. Pas de problème.

Plus tard on se dit qu'on va envoyer les photos à la famille et là ma compagne regarde mieux la photo et voit la scène suivante: notre fille avec son sourire mi forcé mi crispé, entre les jambes d'un père noël faisant un sourire et un clin d'oeil qui font complètement pervers.  :Cafe1:  :Facepalm: 

Bon, je comprend pourquoi il était un peut caché derrière une autre déco et finalement la famille aura droit à la photo devant le sapin...

----------


## LeLiquid

> 6 mois c'est le grand minimum. Je dirais à partir de 9 mois perso.


Ma nièce est super mobile à 7 mois (elle tente de fuir son cododo parfois xD), c'est encore possible de s'étouffer à cet age la ?


Sinon j'ai eu le droit à l'intervention de ma belle mère. Enfin elle casse surtout les couilles à ma femme.

La petite lache des pets tout le temps. Et ils sentent la mort. Moi ça m'amuse mais selon sa mère c'est pas bon. Elle voulait qu'on lui file une mixture (une sorte de breuvage tradi) pour "corriger" ça. Alors qu'elle n'a même pas encore attaqué la diversification.

Obligé de mettre mon véto.  :tired:

----------


## NaliReverse

> Alors bon, 7 ans c'est peut-être un peu jeune mais : tu pourrais pas essayer de lui accorder un peu de temps de jeu très contrôlé (en gros tu es avec lui quand il joue) afin qu'il commence à s'habituer à ce type de jeux et à ces écosystèmes financiers prédateurs ?
> En lui expliquant justement tous les travers, qu'il peut très bien jouer sans toutes les merdouilles cosmétiques etc...
> 
> En gros, plutôt que d’interdir fermement (même si je suis d'accord aussi pour dire que 7 ans ça soit un peu tôt), lui entrouvrir la porte d'un monde dans lequel il finira fatalement par tomber, en lui filant toutes les clés pour éviter au maximum tous les excès ?


Ah mais je compte bien l'accompagner et l'encadrer mais plus tard. 7 ans c'est bien trop jeune je trouve pour ce genre de jeux.
Il a déjà joué à des jeux vidéos et par exemple il aime beaucoup Mario Kart, à choisir je préfère qu'il commence par découvrir le jeu en ligne à travers ça plutôt qu'un Pay2Win.

----------


## Flad

> Ah mais je compte bien l'accompagner et l'encadrer mais plus tard. 7 ans c'est bien trop jeune je trouve pour ce genre de jeux.
> Il a déjà joué à des jeux vidéos et par exemple il aime beaucoup Mario Kart, à choisir je préfère qu'il commence par découvrir le jeu en ligne à travers ça plutôt qu'un Pay2Win.


Alors c'est pas un pay to win pour le coup, si c'est le point qui te bloque.
En tout cas c'est pas le ressenti que j'en ai quand je vois mon fils y jouer (et parfois gagner). 
Et ce qui est sur c'est qu'on a jamais lâché 1 cts dans l'appli (y a aucun moyen de paiement relié/enregistré à la tablette).
Tout ce qu'il y a à débloquer c'est des nouveaux persos/costumes. Mon fils en a choppé quelques uns mais uniquement avec les récompenses en jeu.

A la rigueur, tu peux t'essayer au jeu pour en voir les contours et les aspects qui pourrait te faire dire ok/pas ok. Ca demande un peu de temps par contre.

Mais sinon mario kart c'est excellent, par contre nous on y joue en famille mais jamais en ligne avec les enfants.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Ma nièce est super mobile à 7 mois (elle tente de fuir son cododo parfois xD), c'est encore possible de s'étouffer à cet age la ?
> 
> 
> Sinon j'ai eu le droit à l'intervention de ma belle mère. Enfin elle casse surtout les couilles à ma femme.
> 
> La petite lache des pets tout le temps. Et ils sentent la mort. Moi ça m'amuse mais selon sa mère c'est pas bon. Elle voulait qu'on lui file une mixture (une sorte de breuvage tradi) pour "corriger" ça. Alors qu'elle n'a même pas encore attaqué la diversification.
> 
> Obligé de mettre mon véto.


La mienne, 3 mois, lâche d'énormes caisses bien odorantes, et très régulièrement (rappel : elle ne chie que tous les 3-4 jours).
Selon notre pédiatre : tant que ça gêne pas la petite, osef.

Donc la belle-mère et ses conseils pourris (on dirait la mienne)....

----------


## SuperLowl

> Donc la belle-mère et ses conseils pourris (on dirait la mienne)....


On monterait bien un club mais à mon avis on va vite devoir louer des Zenith pour se rassembler.

----------


## fishinou

Ne comptez pas sur moi  :Cigare:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Moi ça dépend des jours et des sujets mais comme ma mère est pareil ben...

----------


## tenshu

> Récemment auteur d'une canetone (8 mois) qui a le coup de fourchette de son père (9kg400), et le sommeil aléatoire, j'arrive au bout de son transat-balancelle (un Badabulle qui nous a sauvé les siestes et la vie) qui annonce un max 9kg sur la notice.
> Auriez-vous une référence de transat haut qui se balance et qui aille au delà de 9 kilos pour nous aider à faire le passage vers l'après ? On est un peu rincés et c'est notre roue de secours -pas encore de crèche et halte garderie en fermeture COVID, un peu dur avec le télétravail, et des dodos compliqués avec les dents le rhume et autres joies.


Et bah écoute j'aurais pu écrire ce message.
Notre fiston vient d'avoir 9 mois et approche les 10kilos.

C'est simple pour le moment on a pas réussi à l'endormir en statique une seule fois. Donc on l'endort au transat où il fait ses siestes, la nuit il dort dans son lit de cododo.

Il y a encore 2 mois on l'endormait aux bras mais maintenant c'est devenu trop compliqué. 
Le transat c'est censé ne pas être bien mais entre ça et un bébé qui ne dort pas...

Effectivement le transat devient un peu juste et je ne sais pas trop vers quoi se tourner.
On espère que ça va coïncider avec un endormissement plus facile.

----------


## Emile Gravier

Un jour, il faudra bien qu'il s'habitue à s'endormir normalement.

Je vous conseille donc de vous débarrasser des transats.

On a tous tendance à prendre des habitudes comme ça pour se faciliter la vie mais sur le long terme c'est jamais bon.

----------


## Sigps220

> La petite lache des pets tout le temps. Et ils sentent la mort. Moi ça m'amuse mais selon sa mère c'est pas bon. Elle voulait qu'on lui file une mixture (une sorte de breuvage tradi) pour "corriger" ça. Alors qu'elle n'a même pas encore attaqué la diversification.
> 
> Obligé de mettre mon véto.


T'inquiète pas en général c'est encore pire quand tu commences la diversification au niveau odeur + quantité de gaz !

----------


## tenshu

> Un jour, il faudra bien qu'il s'habitue à s'endormir normalement.
> 
> Je vous conseille donc de vous débarrasser des transats.
> 
> On a tous tendance à prendre des habitudes comme ça pour se faciliter la vie mais sur le long terme c'est jamais bon.


C'est gentil mais ça fait un peu conseil à l'emporte pièce  ::ninja:: 

Il faut quand même que je l'endorme et que moi même ne dorme pour survivre. C'est différent pour chaque bébé, il y en a qui dorment comme des masses rapidement et d'autres pour qui c'est plus difficile.

----------


## Magnarrok

On a acheté la Pabobo reveil nomade.  ::lol:: 

Ça a marché du premier coup avec le petit ! C'est top. Par contre ça éclaire quand même vachement la nuit mais ça ne l'a pas empêché de s'endormir.

----------


## Sigps220

On cherche un truc comme ça pour notre grand qui a tendance à se réveiller trop tôt. Par contre si c'est trop lumineux ça ne va pas le faire car il s'endort dans le noir quasi absolu. Plusieurs Canards parlaient de la Groclock, c'est lumineux comme truc ? 





> C'est gentil mais ça fait un peu conseil à l'emporte pièce 
> 
> Il faut quand même que je l'endorme et que moi même ne dorme pour survivre. C'est différent pour chaque bébé, il y en a qui dorment comme des masses rapidement et d'autres pour qui c'est plus difficile.


Le sommeil c'est le truc super compliqué avec les petits je trouve et le coucher ça peut vivre être assez compliqué à gérer. Le truc c'est que les enfants sont hyper routiniers et aiment bien leur routine et quand tu diffères ils ne sont pas bien. 

Le truc c'est que ton petit a pris l'habitude de dormir dans le transat, sauf que c'est pas le truc "viable" dans le temps et plus ça va durer, plus ça sera difficile de modifier la règle. Il y a peut être des astuces qui peuvent permettre de passer de la position semi couchée du transat à son lit. 
- Est ce qu'il n'a pas froid dans son lit ? Tu peux faire chauffer la gigoteuse sur un radiateur (pas électrique) / sèche serviette. 
- Si c'est la position horizontale qui est trop inconfortable, il est peut être possible de surélever la tête (soit en décalant le sommier par exemple, ou en mettant quelque chose sous le matelas).

Après t'es pas obligé de faire ce changement dès ce soir. On a tendance à faire nos changements le vendredi, ça laisse le week-end pour le digérer et on essaie d'éviter à tout prix de modifier des trucs le dimanches soir. 

D'autant que s'il va à la crèche ou assistante maternelle, la sieste se fera dans un lit et pas dans un transat.

----------


## Emile Gravier

> C'est gentil mais ça fait un peu conseil à l'emporte pièce 
> 
> Il faut quand même que je l'endorme et que moi même ne dorme pour survivre. C'est différent pour chaque bébé, il y en a qui dorment comme des masses rapidement et d'autres pour qui c'est plus difficile.


Dans tous les cas tu vas en chier à un moment pour faire la transition. Autant la faire le plus tôt possible.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est gentil mais ça fait un peu conseil à l'emporte pièce 
> 
> Il faut quand même que je l'endorme et que moi même ne dorme pour survivre. C'est différent pour chaque bébé, il y en a qui dorment comme des masses rapidement et d'autres pour qui c'est plus difficile.


Pas vraiment "à l'emporte-pièce"...Les bébés prennent vite "leurs" habitudes, et potentiellement tu pourrais être emmerdé longtemps avec cette histoire de transat.
Y'a pas de solutions miracles, faut l'habituer différemment, mais ça va évidemment vous bouffer plusieurs soirées (voir semaines). Si vous bossez c'est sûr que c'est délicat, mais peut être à envisager si vous avez une période de congés ? Oui ce sera fatigant,  mais faut viser le moyen terme  ::P: 





> Dans tous les cas tu vas en chier à un moment pour faire la transition. Autant la faire le plus tôt possible.


+1
Repousser les moments difficiles ne les fera pas disparaître.

(et on pourrait même dire "tu vas en chier" tout court, ça se saurait si les emmerdes avec les enfants ce n'était que pour des étapes particulières )

----------


## Emile Gravier

C'est un père dont le deuxième a mis 9 mois à faire des nuits qui le dit, ouais c'est la merde mais ça a été de notre faute.

On lui donnait un biberon quand il pleurait en milieu de nuit pensant qu'il avait faim.

La pédiatre a suggéré de diminuer le lait progressivement jusqu'à le supprimer complètement. En deux semaines il dormait non stop. On lui avait en fait nous même donné une habitude de merde, à savoir manger en milieu de nuit.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

9 mois ? Veinard.
Le premier je crois que ça a pris au moins 12 mois avant qu'on ne soit plus vraiment emmerdé durant les nuits...
Big Up à la période où il se réveillait vers 04h-05h et ne voulait plus dormir. Ou à la longue période durant laquelle il se réveillait toutes les heures (apparemment lié au fait qu'il était en apprentissage du 4 pattes).
Heureusement que le deuxième nous a fait l'attitude inverse, sinon je les revendais sur le bon coin  :tired: 


*




 Envoyé par HagromCPC


 On lui avait en fait nous même donné une habitude de merde, à savoir manger en milieu de nuit.


*


Boarf c'est pas vraiment une habitude de merde, tu anticipes juste un peu trop son avenir de geek  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Gravier

Ouais mais après une première qui s'est toujours endormi à 20h des le deuxième mois pour se réveiller à  8h30 au plus tôt, ça change !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Nous ça s'est fait dans le bon sens ouais  ::P:

----------


## Stratosfear

Tiens question :
Est-ce qu'un bébé de 3 mois peut déjà se lancer dans la simulation en vue d'obtenir de l'attention ?

Ça fait deux jours que notre petite, quand posée sur son tapis, sur le lit ou le canapé, sur le dos, se met à tousser. Sauf qu'elle arrête et fait des grands sourires quand, du coup, on saute sur elle parce qu'elle tousse.

En parcourant les Internets, 3 mois ça semble un peu tôt pour ce genre de trucs. Sauf que je pense pas qu'elle tousse vraiment, hier soir c'était hyper flagrant.

J'ai procréé un génie du mal précoce ?  :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Tiens question :
> Est-ce qu'un bébé de 3 mois peut déjà se lancer dans la simulation en vue d'obtenir de l'attention ?
> 
> Ça fait deux jours que notre petite, quand posée sur son tapis, sur le lit ou le canapé, sur le dos, se met à tousser. Sauf qu'elle arrête et fait des grands sourires quand, du coup, on saute sur elle parce qu'elle tousse.
> 
> En parcourant les Internets, 3 mois ça semble un peu tôt pour ce genre de trucs. Sauf que je pense pas qu'elle tousse vraiment, hier soir c'était hyper flagrant.
> 
> J'ai procréé un génie du mal précoce ?


C'est pas plutôt que sur le dos, elle a des écoulements du nez qui se dirigent vers la gorge au lieu des narines et qui la font tousser ?

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'un enfant de 3 mois sache tousser de lui même. Et comme ils ne savent pas respirer par la bouche à cet âge là, si j'étais toi, je lui laverais le nez.

Good luck si tu ne l'as jamais fait, c'est pas le truc le plus fun.

----------


## Clydopathe

> On cherche un truc comme ça pour notre grand qui a tendance à se réveiller trop tôt. Par contre si c'est trop lumineux ça ne va pas le faire car il s'endort dans le noir quasi absolu. Plusieurs Canards parlaient de la Groclock, c'est lumineux comme truc ?


Oui c'est assez lumineux, bien assez pour qu'il se leve tout seul à 4h du matin et commence à allumer sa lumière pour jouer...

----------


## Sigps220

> Oui c'est assez lumineux, bien assez pour qu'il se leve tout seul à 4h du matin et commence à allumer sa lumière pour jouer...


T'inquiète le notre est un chat, même dans le noir, il sait se lever (avec sa gigoteuse) et marcher jusqu'à l'interrupteur pour allumer la lumière. En fait, il y a toujours un fond de lumière dans le séjour et donc le seuil de porte n'est pas 100% sombre.

----------


## Stratosfear

> C'est pas plutôt que sur le dos, elle a des écoulements du nez qui se dirigent vers la gorge au lieu des narines et qui la font tousser ?
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûr qu'un enfant de 3 mois sache tousser de lui même. Et comme ils ne savent pas respirer par la bouche à cet âge là, si j'étais toi, je lui laverais le nez.
> 
> Good luck si tu ne l'as jamais fait, c'est pas le truc le plus fun.


C'est ce qu'on s'est dit. Sauf que le nez est clean (sec et vide).
Et disons que cette "toux" ne fait pas tout à fait le même bruit qu'une toux naturelle. 

On va voir si ça continue les prochains jours.

----------


## Clydopathe

> T'inquiète le notre est un chat, même dans le noir, il sait se lever (avec sa gigoteuse) et marcher jusqu'à l'interrupteur pour allumer la lumière. En fait, il y a toujours un fond de lumière dans le séjour et donc le seuil de porte n'est pas 100% sombre.


Nous l'étage est vraiment sombre la nuit. San lumière, on y voit rien et je pense qu'il ne pourrait pas descendre de son lit haut.

----------


## Emile Gravier

> C'est ce qu'on s'est dit. Sauf que le nez est clean (sec et vide).
> Et disons que cette "toux" ne fait pas tout à fait le même bruit qu'une toux naturelle. 
> 
> On va voir si ça continue les prochains jours.


Ecoulement post nasal peut être.

Perso, à 36 ans j'ai toujours ça, la faute a des amygdales qui n'ont pas rétréci lors du passage adulte. Et comme c'est risqué l'ablation des amygdales quand on est adulte... Aucune idée de si c'est ça mais je suis persuadé qu'un enfant de 3 mois ne sait pas se forcer à tousser. La toux est déclenchée à cet âge là.

----------


## Sigps220

> Nous l'étage est vraiment sombre la nuit. San lumière, on y voit rien et je pense qu'il ne pourrait pas descendre de son lit haut.


On a tombé la barrière de son lit après quelques acrobaties (sortie et entrée de lit par dessus la barrière). En y repensant c'était vraiment une bonne décision et ça lui a convenu énormément. Avant il devait avoir l'impression d'être bloqué dans son lit car chaque couché était une bagarre. Maintenant, il peut sortir et rentrer dans le lit seul mais paradoxalement, c'est très rare qu'on le choppe hors du lit.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Ecoulement post nasal peut être.
> 
> Perso, à 36 ans j'ai toujours ça, la faute a des amygdales qui n'ont pas rétréci lors du passage adulte. Et comme c'est risqué l'ablation des amygdales quand on est adulte... Aucune idée de si c'est ça mais je suis persuadé qu'un enfant de 3 mois ne sait pas se forcer à tousser. La toux est déclenchée à cet âge là.


D'accord merci pour l'info, on ça surveiller.  :;):

----------


## Clydopathe

> On a tombé la barrière de son lit après quelques acrobaties (sortie et entrée de lit par dessus la barrière). En y repensant c'était vraiment une bonne décision et ça lui a convenu énormément. Avant il devait avoir l'impression d'être bloqué dans son lit car chaque couché était une bagarre. Maintenant, il peut sortir et rentrer dans le lit seul mais paradoxalement, c'est très rare qu'on le choppe hors du lit.


Il a un lit à étage IKEA :


On va éviter de scié le lit, sinon ça risque de faire mal.

----------


## Bault

> Et bah écoute j'aurais pu écrire ce message.
> Notre fiston vient d'avoir 9 mois et approche les 10kilos.
> 
> C'est simple pour le moment on a pas réussi à l'endormir en statique une seule fois. Donc on l'endort au transat où il fait ses siestes, la nuit il dort dans son lit de cododo.
> 
> Il y a encore 2 mois on l'endormait aux bras mais maintenant c'est devenu trop compliqué. 
> Le transat c'est censé ne pas être bien mais entre ça et un bébé qui ne dort pas...
> 
> Effectivement le transat devient un peu juste et je ne sais pas trop vers quoi se tourner.
> On espère que ça va coïncider avec un endormissement plus facile.


Pour le coup j'ai de la chance, c'est surtout la sieste qui est compliquée et un peu quand elle est malade. Mais je dirais en tout cas de ne pas culpabiliser surtout -clairement si on fait comme ça c'est pas pour le plaisir ni parce que c'est facile -aucune idée quant à ou trouver de l'aide et c'est galère.
La crêche/Assmat a l'air d'aider dans certain cas. Courage !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais mais après une première qui s'est toujours endormi à 20h des le deuxième mois pour se réveiller à  8h30 au plus tôt, ça change !


Tu peux pas dire des choses pareilles. C'est indécent.

----------


## Doniazade

> Il a un lit à étage IKEA :
> https://www.ikea.com/images/lit-enfa...a26f09.jpg?f=s
> 
> On va éviter de scié le lit, sinon ça risque de faire mal.


Pour le coup, ce lit là est convertible, il suffit de le retourner, pas besoin de scie.

----------


## fishinou

> Pour le coup, ce lit là est convertible, il suffit de le retourner, pas besoin de scie.


J'ose espérer qu'ils ne parlent pas de la même chose. Le Kura n'est absolument pas un lit bébé  ::P:

----------


## Doniazade

En mettant le matelas par terre, ça fait un très bon lit montessori.

----------


## Emile Gravier

> En mettant le matelas par terre, ça fait un très bon lit montessori.


C'est quoi la différence entre un lit Montessori et un lit normal hormis le prix ?

----------


## Doniazade

Techniquement un lit montessori, c'est juste un matelas par terre. Impossible d'en tomber et utilisable très tôt.
On a pris un Kura pour habiller un peu la chambre, avec des rideaux sur le côté, ça a un côté cocon qui rassure.

----------


## fishinou

> En mettant le matelas par terre, ça fait un très bon lit montessori.


Je sais très bien, j'en ai un à la maison (en mode lit double).

Ca n'en fait pas un lit bébé pour autant ^^ (dans le sens "rétention" de l'enfant).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est quoi la différence entre un lit Montessori et un lit normal hormis le prix ?


Lit Montessori c'est pas un produit, c'est un concept  ::P: 

Concept qui est en train d'exploser d'ailleurs, et qui nous fait bien chier au boulot  ::ninja::

----------


## Ckao

> C'est quoi la différence entre un lit Montessori et un lit normal hormis le prix ?


Je suis sûr qu'on peut aussi trouver des lits Montessori hors de prix  ::lol::

----------


## Emile Gravier

C'était une vanne, j'aurais du mettre un  ::ninja:: 

Quand je vois Montessori apposé à un nom, la valeur de l'objet concerné est souvent multiplié par pas mal  :^_^:

----------


## Doniazade

Bouarf. D'une façon générale, les jouets en bois sont plus chers qu'en plastique, c'est sûr.

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Bouarf. D'une façon générale, les jouets en bois sont plus chers qu'en plastique, c'est sûr.


Je n'ai jamais vu que les jouets Montessori étaient en bois plutôt que plastique.
Sachant que Maria Montessori a vécu début 20eme, je ne suis même pas sûr qu'elle connaissait le plastique.

Je suis assez perplexe sur cette méthode, car j'ai l'impression que chacun y met un peu ce qu'il veut.

----------


## Ventilo

Montessori il y a plein de bonnes idées, mais c'est difficile de ne trouver quelqu'un qui ne vas pas y ajouter les siennes.
Tu enlèves tout le charabia et tu favorise le développement des enfants en leur laissant un max d'autonomie (par opposition a la télé forcément, mais aussi en ne jouant pas avec eux et en n'essayant pas en permanence de les guider vers quelque chose) a mon avis t'ad déjà la base du succès de la méthode.

Nous on l'a appliqué vaguement sans avoir lu les bouquins. Ca choque ma mère qui a d'autres petits enfants qui doivent tout le temps etre pris par la main ou qui jouent toujours avec un adulte ou un copain. Ma mère a tendance a toujours activer les enfants alors que les miens veulent jouer et dessiner seuls. 
On en reparle dans 30 ans  ::P:

----------


## LeLiquid

En gros t'en as rien a foutre de tes gosses.

 ::ninja::

----------


## SaturnNitrik

Ca me rappel les pubs sur facbook qui pop de temps en temps:



> Nouveau ! [inserer un objet random] Montessori qui éloigne les enfants de la télé !


Il y a le cahier, le journal intime, le puzzle, le livre, la "boite magique", etc.

Mais le pire c'est cette p*tain de phrase:  "éloigne les enfants des écrans".
EH OH! c'est le boulot des parents ca, pas d'un objet random !!!!

Jamais regardé les prix, mais j'imagine que €€€.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> En gros t'en as rien a foutre de tes gosses.


J'allais le dire, on dirait ma méthode  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca me rappel les pubs sur facbook qui pop de temps en temps:
> 
> 
> Il y a le cahier, le journal intime, le puzzle, le livre, la "boite magique", etc.
> 
> Mais le pire c'est cette p*tain de phrase:  "éloigne les enfants des écrans".
> EH OH! c'est le boulot des parents ca, pas d'un objet random !!!!
> 
> Jamais regardé les prix, mais j'imagine que €€€.


Et surtout n'importe quel truc non-montessori le fait aussi. C'est pas comme si les objets Montessori contenait une puce émettant des ondes répulsives pour que les enfants soient dégoûtés quand ils sont à proximité de la TV.

----------


## Ventilo

> En gros t'en as rien a foutre de tes gosses.


Ca marche mal d'ailleurs, ils débarquent tout le temps me voir quand je peins mes figs  ::P:  et ils peignent aussi.

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Ca marche mal d'ailleurs, ils débarquent tout le temps me voir quand je peins mes figs  et ils peignent aussi.


Quand j'étais absent la semaine dernière pour un truc familial, ma fille a fait de la pate à sel avec ma femme et a voulu "faire une figurine pour la peindre comme papa". Pas encore 5 ans, déjà sculpteuse et peintre. Prépare toi GW, on va lancer notre gamme de figs de licornes choupi bleues et jaunes et mauves et insoupçonnées  :Petit Viking:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ok ça vend du rêve.



Ventilo t'en prends 50. C'est pas que je veux pas, mais je suis sûr que ça lui fera plus plaisir qu'à moi. Mon altruisme me perdra...

----------


## Ventilo

Ahah des licornes  ::'(: 
Ma fille peinturlure des space marine, mon fils a commencé un rhino.
La semaine dernière elle a fait un magicarpe pas trop mal.

Le tout avec mes peintures acrylique, pas avec leur gouache pour gamins lavable a l' eau..

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ma fille peinturlure des space marine,


"Dis papa pourquoi le monsieur il a un énorme marteau ?
-hum c'est pour enfoncer de très  gros clous. Et certainement pas pour écrabouiller des têtes et faire gicler la cervelle partout"


 ::ninja::

----------


## Tyra

> Prépare toi GW, on va lancer notre gamme de figs de licornes choupi bleues et jaunes et mauves et insoupçonnées


Ca existe déjà : 

Mais c'est pas vraiment pour les enfants  ::(:  Trop fragile...

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Ahah des licornes 
> Ma fille peinturlure des space marine, mon fils a commencé un rhino.
> La semaine dernière elle a fait un magicarpe pas trop mal.
> 
> Le tout avec mes peintures acrylique, pas avec leur gouache pour gamins lavable a l' eau..


En vrai la mienne a déjà peint des hommes lézards (enfin les sang froids). Ca passe trop bien à la Contrast. Je ne sais pas si c'est Montessori cela dit  :^_^:

----------


## fishinou

> Je ne sais pas si c'est Montessori cela dit


Tout est Montessori tant elle fait ce qu'elle veut quand elle veut  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Tout est Montessori tant elle fait ce qu'elle veut quand elle veut


C'est pas le propre de tous les enfants ça ?  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Allons, tu sous-entendrais que la technique Montessori est une forme d'arnaque ?  ::trollface:: 

(oui je sais ça regroupe d'autres idées mais bon, j'ai pas l'impression que par rapport à l'éducation plus classique ça apporte réellement quelque chose)
(d'ailleurs c'est bien beau le laisser faire acquérir l'autonomie tout ça, mais est-ce que ça n'ancrerait pas un peu trop dans leurs cerveaux en développement l'idée que beh "je peux faire ce que je veux", quelque soit l'âge, et donc un comportement un peu egoîste ou pas forcément respectueux des autres ?)
(je ne fais que poser la question !)

----------


## LeLiquid

Fais tes propres recherches.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Stratosfear

Je reviens sur mes soupçons de fausse toux chez ma fille de 3 mois.

Après enquête hier on confirme qu'elle se fout bien de notre gueule. La différence avec une vraie toux est flagrante. Disons que quand elle "simule", c'est avec sa voix qu'elle "tousse".

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Allons, tu sous-entendrais que la technique Montessori est une forme d'arnaque ? 
> 
> (oui je sais ça regroupe d'autres idées mais bon, j'ai pas l'impression que par rapport à l'éducation plus classique ça apporte réellement quelque chose)
> (d'ailleurs c'est bien beau le laisser faire acquérir l'autonomie tout ça, mais est-ce que ça n'ancrerait pas un peu trop dans leurs cerveaux en développement l'idée que beh "je peux faire ce que je veux", quelque soit l'âge, et donc un comportement un peu egoîste ou pas forcément respectueux des autres ?)
> (je ne fais que poser la question !)


En fait, ce que ça fait surtout ressortir par rapport au système classique, c'est les moyens.
Céline Alvarez que l'on voyait partout sur tous les écrans qui vantait sa méthode, elle n'a en fait montré qu'un truc: avec des moyens, oui les enfants se développent plus vite.


Quant à la technique Montessori, il est prouvé que revenir dans un mode plus normal (genre au lycée) est assez compliqué pour les enfants ayant appris uniquement comme ça.


Maintenant, oui perso, je pense que l'idée originale est excellente: les enfants doivent s'ennuyer et former leur cerveau d'eux-mêmes en se posant des questions, en expérimentant etc... Mais c'est tout à fait applicable à l'école publique classique... avec des moyens.

Quant aux objets Montessori, genre le lit, j'y vois plus un côté pratique qu'apprentissage, l'enfant peut se coucher seul sans nous exploser le dos. Ma fille est sur un lit assez élevé et elle descend seule pour prendre des livres le soir. Mon problème est justement qu'elle n'éteint souvent pas assez tôt malgré nos injonctions et est explosée le lendemain pour aller à l'école. Avec un lit fermé, ça serait moins compliqué.

----------


## fishinou

> Mon problème est justement qu'elle n'éteint souvent pas assez tôt malgré nos injonctions et est explosée le lendemain pour aller à l'école. Avec un lit fermé, ça serait moins compliqué.


Mais elle à quelle âge ?!?

----------


## Qiou87

> Mais elle à quelle âge ?!?


16 ans.  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Mais elle à quelle âge ?!?


Bientôt 5 ans.
Si je lui dis d'éteindre, elle dit oui et rallume derrière. J'ai aucune autorité sur elle  ::sad:: 

Bon elle s'est calmée récemment et se couche plus tôt.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bientôt 5 ans.
> Si je lui dis d'éteindre, elle dit oui et rallume derrière. J'ai aucune autorité sur elle 
> 
> Bon elle s'est calmée récemment et se couche plus tôt.


Faire sauter les plombs de la chambre  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Faire sauter les plombs de la chambre


Elle sait déjà tellement me faire péter les plombs que je sais qu'elle pourrait y arriver seule. Education Montessori, elle doit apprendre par elle-même.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Moi j'ai toujours entendu dire qu'apprendre à apprendre, ça s'apprenait.
Alors  si tu pars de base avec l'idée que la personne doit apprendre toute seule, ça finit en ruban de Moebius  ::ninja:: 
Et cette petite peste continue de lire trop tard le soir !

----------


## Emile Gravier

> *Moi j'ai toujours entendu dire qu'apprendre à apprendre, ça s'apprenait.*
> Alors  si tu pars de base avec l'idée que la personne doit apprendre toute seule, ça finit en ruban de Moebius 
> Et cette petite peste continue de lire trop tard le soir !


Ca sent le mec en couple avec une prof ça (si j'ai bien retenu qui est qui sur le forum)  :^_^:

----------


## fishinou

> Bientôt 5 ans.


Ok dok.

J'avoue que nous, 3.5 et 6.5 ans, c'est pas demain la veille qu'on leur dira "éteignez quand vous voulez", et ça leur ai jamais venu à l'idée de rallumer la lumière après qu'on a éteint. Le jour ou ça arrive il seront content du voyage je pense  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ca sent le mec en couple avec une prof ça (si j'ai bien retenu qui est qui sur le forum)


Ouais.
Mais ce n'est pas avec elle que j'ai entendu ça en premier, c'était à l'école. En même temps ils faisaient la pub de leur service  ::ninja::

----------


## Sigps220

> Ok dok.
> 
> J'avoue que nous, 3.5 et 6.5 ans, c'est pas demain la veille qu'on leur dira "éteignez quand vous voulez", et ça leur ai jamais venu à l'idée de rallumer la lumière après qu'on a éteint. Le jour ou ça arrive il seront content du voyage je pense


La chance ! Notre ainé de 2 ans est capable de se relever, "marcher" avec la gigoteuse et d'allumer la lumière. Evidemment on intervient et ce n'est pas couché libre. 

Par contre le matin, si on est trop long à venir à son goût, il allume la lumière et commence à jouer.

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Ok dok.
> 
> J'avoue que nous, 3.5 et 6.5 ans, c'est pas demain la veille qu'on leur dira "éteignez quand vous voulez", et ça leur ai jamais venu à l'idée de rallumer la lumière après qu'on a éteint. Le jour ou ça arrive il seront content du voyage je pense


Notre première est particulière. Pendant longtemps, on n'aa jamais eu à lui demander de faire ou d'arrêter de faire un truc.
Il suffisait de lui expliquer une fois et c'était bon.

Puis son frère est arrivé et elle a décidé qu'elle pouvait faire ce qu'elle voulait.

Elle est donc absolument hermétique à notre autorité et seul hausser la voix marche.

Heureusement, elle fait relativement peu de connerie et est plutôt sage comme modèle. C'est juste que si elle n'est pas d'accord, irrémédiablement faudra s'énerver pour que ça marche.

----------


## Ventilo

T'as pas essayé avec une veilleuse qui s'éteint toute seule ? Notre fille (6 ans) prend souvent un bouquin pour dormir, mais la veilleuse dure 20 mn, et souvent elle s'endort avant parce qu'elle est fatiguée.

----------


## Emile Gravier

> T'as pas essayé avec une veilleuse qui s'éteint toute seule ? Notre fille (6 ans) prend souvent un bouquin pour dormir, mais la veilleuse dure 20 mn, et souvent elle s'endort avant parce qu'elle est fatiguée.


Avec le temps ça s'est calmé et il lui arrive même d'eteindre direct. Elle a abandonné la sieste donc elle est cassée le soir maintenant.

Mais c'est récent.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Oui alors moi je vais défendre "la" méthode Montessori.

On a acheté une console de jeux vidéos Montessori Nintendo Switch et grâce à ça ils ne demandent jamais plus à regarder des séries débiles à la télé.  ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

C'est parce qu'il te faut la TV Montessori qui diffuse des dessins animés et des séries en bois.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> C'est parce qu'il te faut la TV Montessori qui diffuse des dessins animés et des séries en bois.


Oh, ça parait évident en effet ! Je vais appeler mon shaman-homéopathe-psychothérapeute pour qu'il me conseille un modèle.

----------


## Lazyjoe

Du coup le Nintendo Labo c'est Montessori ?

----------


## Playford

Du coup Montessori c'est une façade pour "démerdez vous j'ai pas envi de gérer mes gosses" ou pas ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Du coup Montessori c'est une façade pour "démerdez vous j'ai pas envi de gérer mes gosses" ou pas ?


Alors non, pas du tout. C'est plutôt "Laissons-les découvrir la vie à leur rythme et apprendre seuls. En plus ça nous dégage du temps pour l'apéro".

----------


## Ventilo

> Du coup Montessori c'est une façade pour "démerdez vous j'ai pas envi de gérer mes gosses" ou pas ?


Non ça c'est les profs et les atsem dans la cours d'école lors des récréations.  ::(:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Euh...Non ?
Enfin je vois pas trop de quoi tu parles, j'ai toujours connu des écoles avec des surveillants. Après qu'ils n'y soient pas tous certes, mais il leur faut bien une pause de temps en temps (ou préparer la salle de cours pour autre chose, bref).
On va pas mettre un surveillant derrière chaque élève...

----------


## Ventilo

Je trouve juste que dans l'école de mes gamins ils sont un peu livrés à eux même pendant que ces dames papotent entre elles ou avec les mamans.

Typiquement tu viens parler à la maitresse, t'as l'atsem qui se ramène pour participer, 2 personnes qui tournent le dos à la cours d'école et personne ne surveille les gamins. C'est moi qui ait interpellé les 2 gamins qui se battaient.. Et c'est un peu récurrent.

----------


## Tahia

> Je trouve juste que dans l'école de mes gamins ils sont un peu livrés à eux même pendant que ces dames papotent entre elles ou avec les mamans.
> 
> Typiquement tu viens parler à la maitresse, t'as l'atsem qui se ramène pour participer, 2 personnes qui tournent le dos à la cours d'école et personne ne surveille les gamins. C'est moi qui ait interpellé les 2 gamins qui se battaient.. Et c'est un peu récurrent.


Mais tu fous quoi à être présent pendant la récré des gosses ?  ::huh::

----------


## M.Rick75

Il a un imper comme Colombo... À mon avis, c'est un indice.

----------


## ZyAvo

Il empêche les gens de faire leur boulot correctement en venant leur parler au mauvais moment  ::ninja::

----------


## Ventilo

C'était à 8h30 quand on dépose les gosses. Mauvaise langues  :Langue3: 
Ca reste un temps de récré vu que les gamins zonent 30 mn dans la cours.

----------


## Tahia

::XD::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je trouve juste que dans l'école de mes gamins ils sont un peu livrés à eux même pendant que ces dames papotent entre elles ou avec les mamans.
> 
> Typiquement tu viens parler à la maitresse, t'as l'atsem qui se ramène pour participer, 2 personnes qui tournent le dos à la cours d'école et personne ne surveille les gamins. C'est moi qui ait interpellé les 2 gamins qui se battaient.. Et c'est un peu récurrent.


Ouais bon de là à en tirer la conclusion qu'ils surveillent mal la plupart du temps...Forcément si tu leur causes ils sont pris par la conversation.
Et bon faut pas se leurrer, des accrochages entre gamins t'en a tout le temps, surveillance ou pas. Si vriament c'est trop récurrent ou trop violent la question de la surveillance peut se poser, mais sinon...Bah l'école de la vie hein  ::P: 
Tu devrais essayer de surveiller des dizaines de gamins en même temps, je ne pense pas que ce soit si "facile" que ça. Ce ne sont pas non plus censés être des détenus violents avec un couteau bricolé en cellule...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il empêche les gens de faire leur boulot correctement en venant leur parler au mauvais moment


En général les hommes qui se baladent en imper dans les écoles... ::trollface::

----------


## LeLiquid

> Je reviens sur mes soupçons de fausse toux chez ma fille de 3 mois.
> 
> Après enquête hier on confirme qu'elle se fout bien de notre gueule. La différence avec une vraie toux est flagrante. Disons que quand elle "simule", c'est avec sa voix qu'elle "tousse".


Fille de Stratosfear allégorie :

----------


## Utharion

Bonjour

Nouveau membre du Club.  :Cigare: 
2 questions !

1/ Question babycam. On fini par éprouver le besoin d'en prendre une.
Auriez vous des conseils d'achat ?
Je suis réticent de manière générale car faille de sécurité, mais j'en éprouve aussi le besoin.
Compliqué de l'avoir toujours dans la même pièce.


On nous recommande :
https://fr.shop-orchestra.com/fr/ch [...] lsrc=aw.ds
Qu'en pensez-vous ? Ça a l'air très cher. Je suis sûr qu'on peut trouver à des prix plus raisonnable.
Points forts/points faibles/trucs à bien prendre en compte selon vous ?

2/ Signer avec bébé : faire apprendre le langage des signes ou une version simplifiée, qui permettra de communiquer avec lui plus tôt qu'avec le langage.
Certains canards ont essayé ? Ça me donne envie, mais je ne sais pas si ça marche réellement.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Bienvenue !  :;): 

Tu commences fort...  ::ninja::

----------


## Doniazade

Bienvenue !
Pas d'avis sur les écoute bébé vidéo, on en a pas.
Pour le langage des signes, ça a très bien marché avec le nôtre, faut juste être patient. On a commencé à signer quand il avait 3 mois, il a commencé lui même vers 8-9 mois. On a utilisé ce bouquin là comme référence : https://livre.fnac.com/a13199601/Sop...-avec-son-bebe

----------


## fishinou

Pour les signes, il le faisait a la crèche pour numéro 2, du coup on en a rapporté quelques-uns à la maison. Faim, soif, stp, merci.

3 ans après il reste encore stp  ::P:

----------


## Utharion

> Bienvenue !
> Pas d'avis sur les écoute bébé vidéo, on en a pas.
> Pour le langage des signes, ça a très bien marché avec le nôtre, faut juste être patient. On a commencé à signer quand il avait 3 mois, il a commencé lui même vers 8-9 mois. On a utilisé ce bouquin là comme référence : https://livre.fnac.com/a13199601/Sop...-avec-son-bebe


Impressionnant !
J'ai emprunté ce bouquin entre autres à la bibliothèque.
Je vais donc regarder ça !

----------


## SuperLowl

> Ouais bon de là à en tirer la conclusion qu'ils surveillent mal la plupart du temps...


Heureusement que on vient pas d'enchainer une série de posts concluant que Montessori c'est de la merde alors. Parce que les conclusions trop rapides sur les surveillants/éducateurs/profs c'est pas bien. Mais celles sur une méthode d'éducation là pas de problème.


Je précise que je m'en bats le coquillard de Montessori.

----------


## Doniazade

J'ai arrêté de relever les opinions à l'emporte pièce sur Montessori de la part de gens qui clairement ne savent pas ce que c'est, perso.

----------


## Ckao

La méthode Montessori a du bon par certains côtés, l'éducation d'un enfant est complexe et ce qui convient à certaines familles ne marchera pas chez d'autres. Évidemment que favoriser l'autonomie d'un enfant est appréciable, mais de là à le considérer comme un "adulte" et à lui laisser toute latitude de gérer ses activités y'a un gouffre. 
Chez nous on s'en sert plus pour piocher des idées intéressantes que comme un dogme inaltérable. On a des connaissances qui sont à fond dans le truc, quand on voit la gamine et sa mère ça donne pas vraiment envie (le père s'est fait marcher dessus sur ce coup-là), mais ils ont confondu Montessori et "enfant-roi".

Tant que l'enfant et les parents sont heureux et que les rapports sociaux et les apprentissages se passent bien c'est déjà un bon début, quelques soient les outils utilisés.

----------


## fishinou

V'la l'expert CPC en tolérance et post raisonnable qui rapplique  :ouaiouai: 



 ::ninja::

----------


## Playford

> J'ai arrêté de relever les opinions à l'emporte pièce sur Montessori de la part de gens qui clairement ne savent pas ce que c'est, perso.


 ::siffle::  

Tu as totalement raison.  :;):

----------


## CHbox

On a également appris les signes simples à notre fils, je n'ai pas la ref ce n'est pas le bouquin plus haut mais plutôt une femme qui fait également des vidéos régulièrement pour montrer des signes, ma femme est plus rigoureuse que moi sur ça et signe même les chiffres, lettres de l'alphabet et les comptines. Il a 19 mois et ne parle pas encore (en dehors de papa et gaga pour gateau) mais sait exprimer quelques bases grâce à ça, "maison", "caca", "manger", "fromage" (quelle fierté), "dodo", "ça suffit/c'est terminé" (celui là très souvent), "s'habiller", "faire une ballade", "se laver", "encore". L'assMat a également eu une formation et signe avec lui.

C'est pratique et je sent qu'il aime être compris donc pas déçu du tout.

edit : c'est Marie Littlebunbao la youtubeuse dont on a le bouquin.

----------


## Clad

> J'ai arrêté de relever les opinions à l'emporte pièce sur Montessori de la part de gens qui clairement ne savent pas ce que c'est, perso.


C'est à dire que dans les méthodes d'éducation "alternative" (et dans la plupart des méthodes "alternative" en général), il y a tellement de charlatanisme qu'on a tendance à tout mettre dans le même panier.

Dans la tête, Montessori, Freinet, Steiner, il y a pas bien de différence. En vrai peut être que Montessori c'est une vraie méthode qui marche, mais par association j'ai tendance à tout rejeter sans vraiment m'y intéresser.

Du reste, nous sommes nombreux je crois à avoir eu des instits formidable, et à faire confiance à l'école publique. Ma conception du rôle du "parent d'élève", c'est: foutre la paix aux instits, ils ont leur méthode, qu'on la comprenne ou non, qu'on l'approuve ou non, c'est pas à nous de la juger. Ils ont plus d'expérience que nous, et on peut pas gérer 30 chiards (de milieux, de familles différentes) comme on en gère 1 ou 2.

----------


## Ckao

Les signes fonctionnent très bien avec les enfants oui, et c'est drôlement pratique pour les parents d'avoir un feedback basique quand on pose une question ou que l'enfant veut quelque chose. Par contre une fois que notre fils a commencé à parler il a tout laissé tomber à part "gâteau s'il te plaît" qu'il signe en le disant.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Bonjour
> 
> Nouveau membre du Club. 
> 2 questions !
> 
> 1/ Question babycam. On fini par éprouver le besoin d'en prendre une.
> Auriez vous des conseils d'achat ?
> Je suis réticent de manière générale car faille de sécurité, mais j'en éprouve aussi le besoin.
> Compliqué de l'avoir toujours dans la même pièce.
> ...


Alors je vais te partager mon expérience avec une babycam.
J'ai pu en récupérer une au taf, de très bonne qualité. Les premières semaines ont s'en servait beaucoup, mais on s'est vite rendu compte qu'on passait notre temps rivé sur le téléphone à "surveiller". 

Au final la babycam a fini par lâcher. On est donc passé au babyphone classique et je crois qu'on ne reviendra pas en arrière : on est beaucoup plus sereins, moins sur le qui-vive pendant les siestes et on a appris à reconnaître les bruits qui font qu'il faut qu'on se déplace et ceux qui ne nécessitent pas d'aller voir (par exemple, elle s’énerve en suçant son pouce là en ce moment).

J'ai bien conscience que ce n'est pas ce que tu demandes, je profites juste de tes questions pour donner mon point de vue. Nous la babycam nous a amené plus de "stress" qu'un simple babyphone au final.

----------


## ZyAvo

Tu te dis pas que tout simplement, tu t'es habitué à gérer ton stress peu importe le monitoring ? 

Parce que j'ai un monitoring avec caméra et ... je vois pas en quoi c'est stressant d'avoir l'image.  ::unsure::

----------


## LeLiquid

Parce que tu te rends compte que tu es un malade.  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Parce que tu te rends compte que tu es un malade.


 :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tu te dis pas que tout simplement, tu t'es habitué à gérer ton stress peu importe le monitoring ? 
> 
> Parce que j'ai un monitoring avec caméra et ... je vois pas en quoi c'est stressant d'avoir l'image.


Le babyphone  à l'ancienne c'est simple, tu ne guettes que les bruit bizarres. Et ce n'est qu'audio donc tu peux facilement faire autre chose.
Avec l'image tu peux probablement être amené à vérifier plus souvent en te disant que t'a plus de chances de "voir" quelque chose de louche, le bruit n'étant pas suffisant.
Nous on s'est même pas posé la question, babyphone et rien d'autre. Ca suffit amplement.

----------


## Ckao

On a fait ça à l'oreille, ça marche bien aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Playford

> On a fait ça à l'oreille, ça marche bien aussi


Idem mais parce qu'on est dans un petit appartement. Dans une maison avec un étage par exemple, il faut vraiment des gros pleurs pour l'entendre.

Au final nous le baby phone n'a servi qu'en déplacement.

Le coté camera, ça peut être utile pour un enfant qui commence à sortir du lit ou qui risque de faire des conneries en mode silencieux.

----------


## Sigps220

> On a fait ça à l'oreille, ça marche bien aussi


Ca marche si la configuration des lieux s'y prête. On avait pas de babyphone pour notre premier car notre chambre était collée à la sienne, donc on l'entendait très bien et on pouvait réagir vite. 

Avec la naissance du 2nd, on a modifié notre organisation et notre chambre est maintenant relativement éloignée de celle des enfants. Du coup, pas certain qu'on l'entende vite si jamais il pleure. Alors autant, le babyphone c'est le risque de sur-réagir et de venir pour un rien alors que bébé s'est juste réveillé et va se rendormir de manière autonome mais ne rien avoir c'est prendre le risque d'arriver trop tard avec un bébé qui s'est énervé et qui va mettre du temps à se rendormir.




> Le coté camera, ça peut être utile pour un enfant qui commence à sortir du lit ou qui risque de faire des conneries en mode silencieux.


Et on réfléchit à l'idée de prendre une caméra pour le second pour pouvoir surveiller s'il reste vraiment dans son lit. Aujourd'hui, on reste derrière la porte et on ouvre la porte toute les 3 à 5 minutes au moment de l'endormissement pour vérifier qu'il reste bien allongé. Sinon tu le retrouves à allumer la lumière et à débarquer dans le salon. Sauf que parfois, on ouvre la porte alors qu'il est tranquille sur le point de s'endormir et ça retarde l'endormissement.

----------


## Ckao

Ah oui, notre fils se rendort facilement après un réveil pendant sa nuit. On peut se permettre de le laisser pleurer jusqu'à ce qu'on l'entende.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Tu te dis pas que tout simplement, tu t'es habitué à gérer ton stress peu importe le monitoring ? 
> 
> Parce que j'ai un monitoring avec caméra et ... je vois pas en quoi c'est stressant d'avoir l'image.


J'ai pas dit que c'était un cas général, c'est juste que c'est comme ça que ça a marché pour nous.
Le plus dur c'était la nuit, où la transition de "on a tout le temps les yeux dessus" à "on voit plus rien" (parce qu'on dort) n'a pas été simple à gérer pour nos cerveaux. Du coup on dormais très mal. On a tous les deux tendances a beaucoup stresser, et on a trouvé que la caméra c'était pas bon pour nous.

En fait, avec la caméra, je pense qu'on avait tendance à beaucoup trop regarder au moindre bruit, et du coup on a pas appris à reconnaître les bruits que fait un bébé quand il dort. Depuis le passage au babyphone, et avec l'étage à monter, ben on a appris à reconnaître les bruits de sommeil des autres bruits "d'appel" qui nécessitent intervention. On lâche beaucoup plus prise en fait.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> On a fait ça à l'oreille, ça marche bien aussi


Techniquement avec un babyphone tu fais ça à l'oreille  ::P: 


Après j'avoue que j'ai avis très réservé sur l'ultra-surveillance, surtout vidéo...Est-ce qu'on a seulement des "stats" démontrant que l'usage de ce genre de chose permet de "sauver des vies" de manière flagrante  ? Parce que j'imagine que c'est en partie l'idée (vérifier que bébé ne s'étouffe pas par exemple). Je ne serais pas surpris que dans le fond ça ne change pas grand chose: déjà parce qu'heureusement la majorité des enfants n'ont pas besoin d'être surveillés en permanence. Perso je me dis que certaines sociétés ont bien cernés le moyen de se faire du blé en jouant sur une "peur" qui relève plutôt de l'irrationnel.

----------


## fishinou

Quand je lis tout ça, je me dis qu'on a vraiment eu de la chance avec nos enfants est vraiment des parents exceptionnels  :Bath:

----------


## Stratosfear

> Techniquement avec un babyphone tu fais ça à l'oreille 
> 
> 
> Après j'avoue que j'ai avis très réservé sur l'ultra-surveillance, surtout vidéo...Est-ce qu'on a seulement des "stats" démontrant que l'usage de ce genre de chose permet de "sauver des vies" de manière flagrante  ? Parce que j'imagine que c'est en partie l'idée (vérifier que bébé ne s'étouffe pas par exemple). Je ne serais pas surpris que dans le fond ça ne change pas grand chose: déjà parce qu'heureusement la majorité des enfants n'ont pas besoin d'être surveillés en permanence. Perso je me dis que certaines sociétés ont bien cernés le moyen de se faire du blé en jouant sur une "peur" qui relève plutôt de l'irrationnel.


C'est un peu le syndrome (que je sors de mon cul hein en tant qu'Expert CPC) de la caméra de surveillance de la maison que tu surveilles tout le temps en vacances.  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est un peu le syndrome (que je sors de mon cul hein en tant qu'Expert CPC) de la caméra de surveillance de la maison que tu surveilles tout le temps en vacances.


C'est pour ça que je n'en ai pas.  ::ninja:: 
J'imagine même pas le retour des vacances: "Alors c'était sympa ? VOus avez visité quoi ? - Ma chambre à coucher, mon salon, mes chiottes..."

----------


## Ewestyr

Pour le baby phone video, après avoir regardé des trucs tous plus chers les uns que les autres, à lire des avis qui disaient qu’ils étaient tous plus merdiques les uns que les autres, on a fini par prendre un truc au pif sur Amazon (marqué Cacagoo, ça s’invente pas..). Rien de spécial à dire ça tourne bien depuis 9 mois et la batterie du récepteur tiens le coup.

Après je rejoins le côté anxiogène du truc. Ça nous a bien servi pour quelques étapes (le je me réveille mais je cherche juste ma tut, le coucou je commence à me dresser sur mes pattes faut descendre mon matelas..) mais au final si je ne freine pas ma femme elle passe son temps à regarder ce qui se passe. Du coup t’as jamais vraiment de moment off, pire le premier truc qu’elle fait quand elle se réveille c’est allumer l’écran de ce truc.
À côté de ça on a un babyphone audio pour quand on bouge ailleurs que chez nous et je trouve ça largement suffisant, pile le bon équilibre pour se rassurer et profiter un peu de moments de calme..

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Du reste, nous sommes nombreux je crois à avoir eu des instits formidable, et à faire confiance à l'école publique. Ma conception du rôle du "parent d'élève", c'est: foutre la paix aux instits, ils ont leur méthode, qu'on la comprenne ou non, qu'on l'approuve ou non, c'est pas à nous de la juger. Ils ont plus d'expérience que nous, et on peut pas gérer 30 chiards (de milieux, de familles différentes) comme on en gère 1 ou 2.


Amen.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Vous avez des recommandations d'instruments de musique pour l'éveil des petits ?

----------


## Wobak

Pour l'éveil à la musique ? Pour quel âge ? 

Parce qu'avant 5 ans, les percussions sont les instruments les plus intéressants parce qu'ils peuvent apprendre des petits rythmes, et on ne commence à travailler les notes et le solfège (et donc la musique) qu'à partir de 6/7 ans.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

France musique, expertise maximum (normalement):
https://www.francemusique.fr/savoirs...n-enfant-35159

Percus pour commencer, oui. Niveau instruments ça ne coûte pas si cher, une cuillère et une table suffisent  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Vous avez des recommandations d'instruments de musique pour l'éveil des petits ?


Ici j'ai offert ça pour ses 2 ans:



Faut appuyer sur les touches, ça fait des mélodies super jolies et à chaque instrument activé, sa rajoute une nappe sur la musique. Y a aussi un mode "instrument", ça donne le nom de l'instrument quand on appuie dessus, et un mode "couleur", qui dit la couleur.

Il a pas joué très longtemps avec, je dirais 1 mois, mais au début il était à fond dessus. Maintenant il sait reconnaitre au visuel un piano, une flute, une guitare et une batterie (la basse et le synthé, il veut pas), à l'oreille quelques instruments aussi, et ça a grandement augmenté son apprentissage des couleurs.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ma fille de 5 ans est extrêmement mauvaise perdante. Si elle perd au Pirlimpimpin (super jeu au demeurant) elle boude pendant une heure.

Plus embêtant, selon comment se déroule la séance elle parle d'abandonner le judo "car il y a un grand je ne peux pas le battre".

Une de ses plus grande copine, bien plus âgée, esquive en la laissant gagner systématiquement, ce qui est selon moi une des pires tactiques  ::): . Est-ce que vous connaissez un livre sympa sur ce thème, voire un jeu qui apprenne à perdre sans que ce soit un drame ?

----------


## fantinoo

> Pour l'éveil à la musique ? Pour quel âge ? 
> 
> Parce qu'avant 5 ans, les percussions sont les instruments les plus intéressants parce qu'ils peuvent apprendre des petits rythmes, et on ne commence à travailler les notes et le solfège (et donc la musique) qu'à partir de 6/7 ans.


Vas dire ca aux parents de Mozart !

----------


## tenshu

> Pour le baby phone video,[...], on a fini par prendre un truc au pif sur Amazon (marqué Cacagoo, ça s’invente pas..).


Pareil et la marque du notre est : GHB  ::ninja::

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Ma fille de 5 ans est extrêmement mauvaise perdante. Si elle perd au Pirlimpimpin (super jeu au demeurant) elle boude pendant une heure.
> 
> Plus embêtant, selon comment se déroule la séance elle parle d'abandonner le judo "car il y a un grand je ne peux pas le battre".
> 
> Une de ses plus grande copine, bien plus âgée, esquive en la laissant gagner systématiquement, ce qui est selon moi une des pires tactiques . Est-ce que vous connaissez un livre sympa sur ce thème, voire un jeu qui apprenne à perdre sans que ce soit un drame ?


Max et Lili ? A voir, ta fille est peut-être un poil jeune.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Ma fille de 5 ans est extrêmement mauvaise perdante. Si elle perd au Pirlimpimpin (super jeu au demeurant) elle boude pendant une heure.
> 
> Plus embêtant, selon comment se déroule la séance elle parle d'abandonner le judo "car il y a un grand je ne peux pas le battre".
> 
> Une de ses plus grande copine, bien plus âgée, esquive en la laissant gagner systématiquement, ce qui est selon moi une des pires tactiques . Est-ce que vous connaissez un livre sympa sur ce thème, voire un jeu qui apprenne à perdre sans que ce soit un drame ?


J'ai eu le même souci avec la grande qui a 6 ans et demi maintenant et j'ai procédé en trois étapes :

1 - La faire jouer à des jeux coopératifs qui lui apprennent à gagner ou à perdre en équipe.
2 - La faire jouer à des jeux d'affrontements dont la composante essentiel est le hasard et lui expliquer que sa défaite est plus liée au hasard qu'à sa stratégie.
3 - La faire jouer avec ses cousins et ses oncles qui lui rétament la gueule sans sourciller à n'importe quel jeu, par opposition à sa grand mère qui la laisse gagner "parce qu'elle est tellement contente". Elle a toujours envie de gagner mais comprends qu'elle ne peut pas toujours. Au pire elle réclame une seconde partie rapidement si elle a perdue.

J'en suis d'ailleurs au point au point 2 avec le deuxième.  ::):

----------


## wiotts

> Vous avez des recommandations d'instruments de musique pour l'éveil des petits ?


Quel age? Sinon l'éveil musical dans des écoles de musique c'est bien, ca leur permet de toucher à beaucoup d'instrument sans avoir à tout acheter chez toi. En fonction de leurs gouts tu adaptes chez toi.

Sinon +1 pour la percussion pour les très jeunes (mais pas pour les parents...)

Pour le reste il faut juste savoir que n'importe quel instrument de musique "jouet" ne restera qu'un jouet et pas du tout une initiation ou éveil à cet instrument

----------


## Ckao

Dans ses cours d'éveil musical mon fils de 3 ans et demi pratique surtout toutes sortes de percussions/maracas, instruments réels ou bricolés. Dans un premier temps c'est pour voir qu'il y-a plein de manières différentes de faire "sonner" le même instrument (taper, gratter, frapper sur le sol...), et ensuite ils essaient de suivre des rythmes simples avec la prof. Dans les instruments testés y'en a pas mal d'origine africaine.

----------


## CHbox

J'envisage de mettre le mien à Dark Souls pour ses 3 ans, ça devrait lui apprendre à perdre avec philosophie  ::ninja::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Pour l'instrument de musique, c'est pour son Noël/1an. 
Un peu en avance, mais comme anniversaire/Noël sont à 3j d'écart, il faut trouver des idées pour la famille qui veut offrir plein de trucs.

En effet, pour l'instant son principal attrait pour la musique c'est de taper sur tout. On pensait donc à des choses un peu plus interactif comme ce que propose la marque Baby Einstein/Hape.

----------


## Ckao

Pouvoir faire du bruit intéressera toujours un enfant, transformer ce bruit en rythme ou en musique c'est une autre paire de manches  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Pour l'instrument de musique, c'est pour son Noël/1an. 
> Un peu en avance, mais comme anniversaire/Noël sont à 3j d'écart, il faut trouver des idées pour la famille qui veut offrir plein de trucs.
> 
> En effet, pour l'instant son principal attrait pour la musique c'est de taper sur tout. On pensait donc à des choses un peu plus interactif comme ce que propose la marque Baby Einstein/Hape.


Un petit xylophone, ou un petit piano, c'est pas bien difficile et ça peut l'intéresser. Mais à un an, faut pas t'attendre à des miracles.

----------


## wiotts

> Mais à un an, faut pas t'attendre à des miracles.


Oser dire cela au sujet d'un enfant de canard ! :Cell:

----------


## Playford

Instant de vie du jour: ma fille qui joue à la pat patrouille avec des bouts de papier à la place des personnages.  :Emo: 

Elle aura des vraies figurines à Noël mais en attendant, je suis partagé entre peine et admiration.

----------


## Utharion

Merci pour les retours sur les babycam/babyphone.

J'ai peur de stresser en entendant rien (vs. voir que tout est ok sur la cam). Le petit con de 15 jours dort déjà sur le côté (la faute à sa mère, c'est sûr). Manquerait plus qu'il retombe sur le dos et meurt étouffer subitement.  ::sad:: 
Je suis sûr que c'est possible. 

A réfléchir encore un peu alors.

----------


## NaliReverse

> Merci pour les retours sur les babycam/babyphone.
> 
> J'ai peur de stresser en entendant rien (vs. voir que tout est ok sur la cam). Le petit con de 15 jours dort déjà sur le côté (la faute à sa mère, c'est sûr). Manquerait plus qu'il retombe sur le dos et meurt étouffer subitement. 
> Je suis sûr que c'est possible. 
> 
> A réfléchir encore un peu alors.


Alors moi qui suis une stressée grave j'avais pour mon fils acheté un babyphone de chez AngelCare, pas de vidéo mais détection de mouvement. C'est une plaque qui se met sous le matelas et détecte la respiration du bébé.
S'il ne détecte rien il va commencer par bipper une fois dans la chambre du bébé, si c'est une apnée ça peut le faire sursauter et après s'il détecte de nouveau une respiration il ne sonne plus. S'il ne détecte rien il se met à sonner au niveau du récepteur.
C'est en plus un babyphone avec un très bon son, bonne portée, plusieurs fonctions utiles comme l'affichage de la température de la chambre. Tu peux débrancher la plaque et emmener le reste pour faire un babyphone classique.
Le mien à plus de 7 ans, le récepteur a connu de nombreuses chutes et il fonctionne toujours.
Il a sonné une fois pour rien pour mon fils, en faisant le lit la plaque s'était déplacée dans un coin et dans la nuit mon fils s'était déplacé totalement à l'opposé. Pour ma fille on l'a désactivé vers ses 9 mois, plus petit gabarit et elle aimait bien se blottir dans un coin loin du détecteur, il sonnait parfois.
Ça m'a pas mal rassurée surtout lors des premières nuits complètes où tu te réveilles et tu te rend compte qu'il pionce toujours, pas cette angoisse à la con où tu n'oses pas rentrer dans la chambre de peur qu'il ne respire plus (malheureusement arrivé à une de mes connaissances avant la naissance de mon fils d'où mon besoin de me rassurer).

----------


## LeLiquid

Alors que si le bébé ne dort jamais, plus de problème.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon elle prend toujours pas le biberon. Ma femme reprend le taf dan 2 semaines. Tout va bien.

----------


## Tahia

> Alors que si le bébé ne dort jamais, plus de problème. 
> 
> Sinon elle prend toujours pas le biberon. Ma femme reprend le taf dan 2 semaines. Tout va bien.


As tu essayé différentes tétines ?

----------


## SuperLowl

> Merci pour les retours sur les babycam/babyphone.
> 
> J'ai peur de stresser en entendant rien (vs. voir que tout est ok sur la cam). Le petit con de 15 jours dort déjà sur le côté (la faute à sa mère, c'est sûr). Manquerait plus qu'il retombe sur le dos et meurt étouffer subitement. 
> Je suis sûr que c'est possible. 
> 
> A réfléchir encore un peu alors.


Alors désolé, je vais certainement pas calmer ton angoisse mais concrètement tu ne pourras pas passer ton temps à regarder la caméra quand le bébé dort.
Après, si ça te rassure, moi je te conseille d'y aller. Les enfants ressentent énormément ces choses là (stress, angoisse, tristesse) donc si ça peut te soulager, autant en avoir un.

----------


## LeLiquid

> As tu essayé différentes tétines ?


Oui. Je pourrai ouvrir une boutique. ^^

Après il nous en reste une à tester ( recommandé par la femme assmat d'un collègue : lansinoh

----------


## fishinou

> Merci pour les retours sur les babycam/babyphone.
> 
> J'ai peur de stresser en entendant rien (vs. voir que tout est ok sur la cam). Le petit con de 15 jours dort déjà sur le côté (la faute à sa mère, c'est sûr). Manquerait plus qu'il retombe sur le dos et meurt étouffer subitement. 
> Je suis sûr que c'est possible.


Et du coup du va regarder la cam toutes les 5, non 3, non toutes les minutes ?  ::unsure:: 

Et si il retombe sur le dos c'est pas grave, c'est comme ça qu'il doit dormir ^^

----------


## SuperLowl

Oui et puis moi de mon temps, on faisait dormir les bébés sur le ventre ou sur le côté.

 ::ninja:: 


Bon blague à part : non ne faites pas ça. Si on recommande de faire dormir les bébés sur le dos, c'est pas juste pour faire chier.

----------


## Clydopathe

Tu diras ça au notre qui a toujours refusé de dormir autrement que sur le ventre.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Tu diras ça au notre qui a toujours refusé de dormir autrement que sur le ventre.


"Position recommandée" ça ne veut pas dire qu'il faut attacher l'enfant avec des chaînes si il ne reste pas dans cette position hein.  ::siffle::

----------


## Qiou87

> Tu diras ça au notre qui a toujours refusé de dormir autrement que sur le ventre.


Merci, j'osais rien dire, mais ma fille c'est la même position dès qu'elle a su se tourner jusqu'à aujourd'hui (2 ans 1/2): sur le ventre, tête sur le côté et cul en l'air en repliant les jambes sous elle. On l'a toujours posée sur le dos mais dès qu'elle a pu elle s'est mise comme ça. On en a parlé au pédiatre, il a dit "si c'est elle qui le fait, y'a pas de souci".

----------


## SuperLowl

Lazy a parfaitement répondu. Tu ne vas pas tourner ton bébé toute la nuit pour le mettre sur le dos, évidemment. Mais quand tu le poses, tu le poses sur le dos. Malgré ce que dit mamie qui t'assure que "ça fait que changer alors tu fais bien ce que tu veux".

Par contre j'avoue que la position de ta fille est assez... particulière.  ::o: 
Parce que autant sur le vente, bon ok. Mais les jambes repliées sous elle !


Edit : enfin si, chaque parent fait comme il veut. C'est son gosse, sa responsabilité. Mais les recommandations ne sont pas faites au hasard, c'est juste mon propos.

----------


## Clydopathe

Oui, je comprends bien. Au final on a essayé de le coucher sur le dos pendant plusieurs semaines/mois (c'est fou comme cette période est flou). Mais c'était devenu un automatisme, couché sur le dos, demi tour direct sur le ventre et hop dodo.

----------


## Lazyjoe

La dernière aime bien aussi la position "sur le ventre à genoux", faut pas chercher.  ::P:

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Merci, j'osais rien dire, mais ma fille c'est la même position dès qu'elle a su se tourner jusqu'à aujourd'hui (2 ans 1/2): sur le ventre, tête sur le côté et cul en l'air en repliant les jambes sous elle. On l'a toujours posée sur le dos mais dès qu'elle a pu elle s'est mise comme ça. On en a parlé au pédiatre, il a dit "si c'est elle qui le fait, y'a pas de souci".


Marty McFly approuverait cette façon de dormir !

Mon fils fait pareil  :^_^:

----------


## Sigps220

> Merci, j'osais rien dire, mais ma fille c'est la même position dès qu'elle a su se tourner jusqu'à aujourd'hui (2 ans 1/2): sur le ventre, tête sur le côté et cul en l'air en repliant les jambes sous elle. On l'a toujours posée sur le dos mais dès qu'elle a pu elle s'est mise comme ça. On en a parlé au pédiatre, il a dit "si c'est elle qui le fait, y'a pas de souci".


Mais tu es vraiment mon double ! Le mien dort en priant également. 
Bon maintenant à 2 ans, on lui fout la paix et il s'endort dans la position qu'il veut. On est plutôt à se battre pour qu'il reste dans son fils et à pas dormir sur le tapis.

----------


## Doniazade

C'est pas pour rien que cette position de yoga s'appelle "child pose".

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Mais tu es vraiment mon double ! Le mien dort en priant également. 
> Bon maintenant à 2 ans, on lui fout la paix et il s'endort dans la position qu'il veut. On est plutôt à se battre pour qu'il reste dans son fils et à pas dormir sur le tapis.


C'est au moment où ils voudront pas manger de porc que ça posera un souci  ::ninja:: 

Blague à part ne vous inquiétez pas, j'ai connu ça aussi. J'ai laissé faire, elle fait ce qu'elle veut tant qu'elle dort. Ca surprend, c'est sûr mais si ça les endort...

Par contre là elle crache ses poumons la nuit et j'ai bien envie de la forcer à reprendre cette position... Je lui dirai de dormir sur le ventre ce soir.

----------


## Sigps220

> C'est pas pour rien que cette position de yoga s'appelle "child pose".
> 
> https://photos.cdn-outlet.com/yo-ima...01_300x350.jpg


Le mien n'a pas les bras le long des jambes mais devant, faut que je lui montre la direction de la Mecque  :;):

----------


## Doniazade

Oui ya des variantes.

----------


## Magnarrok

Il a l'air grand ton fils !  ::o:

----------


## fishinou

Et tu pourrais mettre un vrai matelas dans son lit Montessori !

----------


## Mesiolat

La terre battue est déjà bien assez molle (autant aller à fond dans le stéréotype) !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Est-ce que vous avez fait lire des livres à vos mioches pour les sensibiliser sur la sexualité, comment dire non au monsieur des bonbons ou au moniteur de camp de vacances ? Sans être particulièrement flippé, je m'en voudrais qu'ils souffrent à cause de lacunes dans cette éducation.

----------


## Ventilo

Le chaperon rouge en boucle ?  ::ninja::

----------


## fishinou

> La terre battue est déjà bien assez molle (autant aller à fond dans le stéréotype) !


Jelb ?

----------


## LtBlight

Bonsoir les papas et mamans canards, j'aurais une question / des conseils pour ceux qui ont fait passer leur enfant du lit à barreaux au lit de grand.

Notre petite a 2 ans et 3 mois et ces derniers temps, vas-y que je passe par-dessus le lit à barreaux tel un ninja. Du coup, ni une ni deux, on lui a monté un grand lit, on est partis là-dessus.

Au niveau du sommeil on à été pas mal en galère en première année, puis on est passés à la méthode plus ou moins décriée du "5-10-15" ce qui nous a clairement permis de retrouver nos nuits et pour la petite également. Tout se passait très bien depuis un an jusqu'à ces derniers temps ou elle a commencé par passer par-dessus le lit à barreaux.

On a installé le lit Dimanche, avec elle. Avant : extinction des feux à 20h00, et depuis le changement les 3 premiers soirs c'était du 21h30 car pas tranquille. Clairement elle n'a pas "peur" de son lit mais on sent qu'elle préfèrerait dormir avec nous ou revenir dans le salon. Du coup on l'a laissé venir les 3 premiers soirs quand elle se réveillait vers 3-4h puis elle terminait sa nuit tranquillement dans notre lit, même si je n'étais pas spécialement fan. Par contre au coucher, hors de question de sortir de la chambre.

Depuis hier j'ai peut-être trouvé une méthode, j'ai pu la coucher à 20h15/20h30. On lit les histoires comme d'habitude, puis je reste avec elle au moment du coucher. Je lui propose de laisser la porte ouverte, de rester avec elle le temps qu'elle s'endorme (on a un petit fauteuil dans sa chambre). Ca ne l'empêche cependant pas de se réveiller et de venir nous voir par deux fois hier dans la nuit, mais chose encourageante, elle est restée dormir dans son lit quand on l'a recouché. On va voir comment ça va se goupiller ce soir.

Du coup ma question est la suivante : pour les parents aguerris, qui ont de l'xp, comment ça s'est passé de votre côté ce changement de lit? Une vraie galère, ou paisible? Et si c'était galère, quelle à été votre méthode? Chaque enfant est différent, mais c'est toujours intéressant d'avoir différents sons de cloche.

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Ventilo

Je ne serais pas de bon conseil, ça fait presque 2 ans que ma femme s'endort avec le petit dans son lit à lui (un 120 y'a de la place) malgré mes admonestations et celles de sa mère.

En lui même le lit n'a rien changé pour les gamins, ça juste été plus facile pour eux d'en sortir.

----------


## Qiou87

Ca va pas t'aider, ma fille de 2 ans et 5 mois vient de passer aussi à un lit de "grand", elle adore pouvoir monter/descendre toute seule. Le soir elle joue un peu plus, mais seule et dans le lit (avec ses peluches, elle leur raconte sa journée, c'est une bavarde), et à 21h elle sombre (coucher 20h). Mais elle a jamais été trop chiante pour le coucher, et elle s'est bien faite au lit - il a surtout fallu qu'elle se cale. Elle adore le tour de lit qu'on lui a mis, avec des petits coussins sympas. Elle se met un peu contre, ça la rassure. Souvent elle dort en travers aussi, le lit étant soudainement plus grand, ça doit la rassurer aussi. Dans l'ensemble, la transition s'est passée bien ici.

----------


## Flad

Je vais pas pouvoir aider non plus, mes enfants à 6 et 8ans appellent encore pour savoir s'ils ont le droit de sortir du lit !

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Est-ce que vous avez fait lire des livres à vos mioches pour les sensibiliser sur la sexualité, comment dire non au monsieur des bonbons ou au moniteur de camp de vacances ? Sans être particulièrement flippé, je m'en voudrais qu'ils souffrent à cause de lacunes dans cette éducation.


C'est bizarre ta définition de la sexualité  ::unsure::  Tu veux qu'on en parle ?  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, tu penses à des trucs qui parlent de l'éveil à la sexualité (genre les notions d'intimité, la "masturbation", la pudeur, etc.) ?
Ou plutôt des trucs pour apprendre à se protéger dans des situations ou avec des personnes inconnues ? (là comme ça, je vois pas mais bon)

----------


## Jeckhyl

Plutôt le second point. Ton corps est à toi, tu peux dire non quand une personne d'autorité te demande un truc étrange, ce genre de choses

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Plutôt le second point. Ton corps est à toi, tu peux dire non quand une personne d'autorité te demande un truc étrange, ce genre de choses


_"Mange tes brocolis !
-Non, c'est mon corps et j'en fais ce que je veux !"
_
Attention aux dérives  ::ninja::

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Plutôt le second point. Ton corps est à toi, tu peux dire non quand une personne d'autorité te demande un truc étrange, ce genre de choses


Il y a toujours un Max et Lili pour ce genre de sujet. Je suis en train de redécouvrir la série moi ! En l'occurence : *Lili a été suivie*. Après, tu n'as pas précisé l'âge de ton enfant.

Et puis, au passage, il est bon de rappeler que dans le cas des violences sexuelles sur mineurs, à plus de 90%, elles sont commises par un proche et dans un cas sur 2, il s'agit d'un membre de la famille.

Plus sur l'aspect "ton corps est à toi", j'ai un truc mais je ne me souviens plus du titre. Je te redis ça.

----------


## Sigps220

> Ca va pas t'aider, ma fille de 2 ans et 5 mois vient de passer aussi à un lit de "grand", elle adore pouvoir monter/descendre toute seule. Le soir elle joue un peu plus, mais seule et dans le lit (avec ses peluches, elle leur raconte sa journée, c'est une bavarde), et à 21h elle sombre (coucher 20h). Mais elle a jamais été trop chiante pour le coucher, et elle s'est bien faite au lit - il a surtout fallu qu'elle se cale. Elle adore le tour de lit qu'on lui a mis, avec des petits coussins sympas. Elle se met un peu contre, ça la rassure. Souvent elle dort en travers aussi, le lit étant soudainement plus grand, ça doit la rassurer aussi. Dans l'ensemble, la transition s'est passée bien ici.


Un peu pareil ici, passage à un pseudo "lit de grand", en fait son lit à barreau dont un côté s'ouvre. Le lit est assez bas donc il monte et descend sans problème. Il adore son lit (encore plus maintenant) et monter et descendre comme un grand lui plait beaucoup. 

Les couchés sont un poil plus compliqué car il a tendance à vouloir se lever, ouvrir la porte et/ou allumer la lumière. Il faut qu'on passe quelques minutes près de la porte pour vérifier qu'il reste bien allonger. Il a besoins en ce moment d'avoir son poupon ou un jouet avec lui pour s'endormir. C'est OK pour nous dès lors qu'il est allongé. 

Par contre, pas de réveil en milieu de nuit, mais le matin il a tendance à se lever, allumer la lumière et commencer à jouer tout seul. 

Bon parfois, on le retrouve à dormir sur le tapis au pied de son lit.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Il y a toujours un Max et Lili pour ce genre de sujet. Je suis en train de redécouvrir la série moi ! En l'occurence : *Lili a été suivie*. Après, tu n'as pas précisé l'âge de ton enfant.
> 
> Et puis, au passage, il est bon de rappeler que dans le cas des violences sexuelles sur mineurs, à plus de 90%, elles sont commises par un proche et dans un cas sur 2, il s'agit d'un membre de la famille.
> 
> Plus sur l'aspect "ton corps est à toi", j'ai un truc mais je ne me souviens plus du titre. Je te redis ça.


Oui en l'occurrence je n'ai pas peur du méchant étranger inconnu avec son van noir. Mais par exemple les deux  (5 et 7 ans) ont attaqué le judo et se changent dans le dojo dont les parents sont interdit d'accès. Comme je peux pas aller demander au moniteur ceinture noire 28eme dan s'il est pédophile je préfère aborder le sujet avec les enfants.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Plus sur l'aspect "ton corps est à toi", j'ai un truc mais je ne me souviens plus du titre. Je te redis ça.


Bon j'ai pas retrouvé exactement mais je peux te conseiller "Zizis et zézettes" dans la collection Mes p'tits pourquoi chez Milan. C'est vraiment super chouette pour parler des organes génitaux, de la pudeur, des interdits, des prémices du plaisir sexuel. D'ailleurs toute la collection est top.




> Oui en l'occurrence je n'ai pas peur du méchant étranger inconnu avec son van noir. Mais par exemple les deux  (5 et 7 ans) ont attaqué le judo et se changent dans le dojo dont les parents sont interdit d'accès. Comme je peux pas aller demander au moniteur ceinture noire 28eme dan s'il est pédophile je préfère aborder le sujet avec les enfants.


Jette un oeil au Max et Lili quand même. Comme à chaque fois, ça part d'un incident et le propos s'enrichit avec d'autres expérience. Je pense que cela permet d'évoquer ces questions.

----------


## Supergounou

Salut les darons.

Je cherche des clips musicaux cools à montrer à mon enfant de 2 ans, qui est super fan de Love is All en ce moment:




(Montrez-le aux votres, ils vont kiffer)

Je sais que ça existe, mais ma mémoire n'est plus ce qu'elle... n'a jamais été, je n'arrive pas à retrouver quoi que ce soit. Peu importe le style, tant que c'est un minimum rigolo, en dessin animé, et adapté pour un gamin, bien évidemment.

Des idées?

----------


## Xchroumfph

La comme ça, je pense à Manha Manha des muppets

----------


## Augusto Giovanni



----------


## Flad

> Salut les darons.
> 
> Je cherche des clips musicaux cools à montrer à mon enfant de 2 ans, qui est super fan de Love is All en ce moment:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR6pYICqZT0
> 
> (Montrez-le aux votres, ils vont kiffer)
> 
> Je sais que ça existe, mais ma mémoire n'est plus ce qu'elle... n'a jamais été, je n'arrive pas à retrouver quoi que ce soit. Peu importe le style, tant que c'est un minimum rigolo, en dessin animé, et adapté pour un gamin, bien évidemment.
> ...


Pas rigolo mais "somewhere only we know" (par Lily allen).

----------


## Supergounou

> vidéos


Moi ça me fait flipper, mais je vais tester demain, c'est vrai que ça peut le faire marrer  :^_^: 




> Pas rigolo mais "somewhere only we know" (par Lily allen).


Y a de l'idée merci  ::): 
Je n'ai trouvé qu'une version avec une sorte de "making of" par contre, c'est sympa ça montre comment c'est fichu, mais à mon avis il n'en aura rien à faire. Y a pas une version complète sans coupure?

Et si vous avez d'autres idées n'hésitez pas ! Non pas que je n'aime pas Love is All... mais 4x dans la même journée, j'en peux plus  ::'(:

----------


## Flad

> Moi ça me fait flipper, mais je vais tester demain, c'est vrai que ça peut le faire marrer 
> 
> 
> 
> Y a de l'idée merci 
> Je n'ai trouvé qu'une version avec une sorte de "making of" par contre, c'est sympa ça montre comment c'est fichu, mais à mon avis il n'en aura rien à faire. Y a pas une version complète sans coupure?
> 
> Et si vous avez d'autres idées n'hésitez pas ! Non pas que je n'aime pas Love is All... mais 4x dans la même journée, j'en peux plus


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCmvz8rDYVU

----------


## NaliReverse

Et les chansons Disney ? Tu les trouves toutes sur youtube.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Singing in the rain! Ok c'est pas un clip mais notre plus grand avait adoré vers 2-3 ans

----------


## Supergounou

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCmvz8rDYVU


Trop cool merci, en plus il est à fond sur les animaux en ce moment (et un peu sur Noël, mais c'est pas clair), ça devrait lui plaire  ::): 




> Et les chansons Disney ? Tu les trouves toutes sur youtube.


Ça je laisserai ma compagne s'en occuper, elle est fan des Disney alors que j'y connais rien.




> Singing in the rain! Ok c'est pas un clip mais notre plus grand avait adoré vers 2-3 ans


J'ai essayé des clips "filmé", il a décroché au bout de 10 sec. Mais cette chanson est dans un de ses petits livres musicaux, je vais quand même tester, merci  ::): 

Pour l'anecdote, j'ai essayé des concerts aussi, genre Amy Winehouse il a complètement plongé dedans le temps d'un chanson, il était scotché. La seconde, il est desendu de mes genoux et a dansé tout du long. La troisième, il est parti jouer avec ses voitures  :^_^: 

Alors que Love is All, il me la réclame tous les 10mn...

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Aaaah la p*tain de s*l*perie de gastro de sa mère la p*** qui n**** son e***** de race de ** * ****** !

Pile le jour du Noël du handball, du gala de boxe et du concert de madame : le second n'est plus étanche !  :Vibre:

----------


## Primopuelle

> Pile le jour du Noël du handball, du gala de boxe et du concert de madame


C'est quel coin magique de France où tout ça n'a pas été annulé à cause du covid ?

----------


## Bah

Ils ont pu sauver les 3 en proposant tout en une soirée au même endroit.

----------


## Ventilo

Je trouve ca plutot sain qu'un enfant de 2 ans dise stop aux écrans a son nerd de père  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Aaaah la p*tain de s*l*perie de gastro de sa mère la p*** qui n**** son e***** de race de ** * ****** !
> 
> Pile le jour du Noël du handball, du gala de boxe et du concert de madame : le second n'est plus étanche !


Et pour couronner le tout ton clavier déconne et fout des étoiles de partout.

----------


## fishinou

> C'est quel coin magique de France où tout ça n'a pas été annulé à cause du covid ?


Albertville.

Pour sa defence ici non plus rien n'est annulé. Samedi dernier j'étais au palais des sports de Marseille pour le noël de la boîte à madame, on n'était pas tout seul  ::ninja:: 

Le pass sanitaire a sauvé la vie d'avant  ::ninja::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> C'est quel coin magique de France où tout ça n'a pas été annulé à cause du covid ?


La Savoie, où tout est mis en place en extérieur et aménagé avec des mètres entre chaque participant pour essayer de conserver un peu de sorties. Les choristes de Noël chantent avec leur masque par exemple.

Je ne dis pas que c'est bien mais je décris.  :Emo:

----------


## Flad

Idem ici (bas-rhin) pour le noël du hand.
Par contre l'assoc' de danse a stoppé les répèt' 1 semaine avant tout le monde et pas de reprise avant au moins le 15 janvier.

----------


## Bah

> Idem ici (bas-rhin) pour le noël du hard.


Hum...

----------


## LeLiquid

Je crois que le diagnostic est clair : Nous avons un petit démon.

C'est la seule explication : Magnifique, mais tellement casse couille.  ::XD:: 

Ca fait quelques jours qu'elle chiale tout le temps dés qu'on arrête de jouer avec, et même quand on joue avec parfois. Elle a pas de fièvre donc j'imagine que tout va pourtant bien..

----------


## Tinya

Nous, on a des livres sur le corps humain (type documentaire) et il y a souvent une page qui aborde le sujet : "mon corps est à moi, pas touche ". Sans trop insister dessus, la grande de 6 ans et demi me l'a sorti l'autre soir (je lui mettais de la crème et elle m'a dit que je n'avais pas à toucher "là" parce que c'est son corps... elle en plaisantait mais j'ai pû vérifier ainsi qu'elle a très bien saisi le message ! 

Pour le passage au lit de grand, le plus grand problème chez nous ça a été les chutes (malgré la barrière, oui). Le grand "boum" au milieu de la nuit suivi des pleurs parce que la chute l'a réveillé et assommé en même temps ! Mais passée la période avec matelas au pied du lit, ils n'ont pas trop essayé d'en profiter pour se relever. Bon, faut dire que le soir, passé 19h30, ils sont tellement cuits qu'ils s’endorment très vite. Les 2 ou 3 fois où le grand a essayé, on l'a systématiquement raccompagné dans sa chambre, remis dans son lit, expliqué que c'est là qu'il doit dormir. Après, ils n'ont jamais dormi dans notre lit et on ne dort auprès d'eux qu'en cas de maladie donc pas de raison que ça change quand on change le plumard ! 
Oui, il y a quelques siestes où on l'a retrouvé endormi sur le tapis. C'est mobile c'est machins-là, même en gigoteuse ! Mais ça n'a pas duré parce qu'ils se rendent vite compte que le lit c'est quand même plus confortable !  :^_^: 

Bref, mon conseil (qui vaut ce qu'il vaut !) : énoncer et appliquer dès la naissance la règle : chacun dans son lit et, sauf maladie, dans sa chambre (parce qu'on a une grande maison et une chambre pour chacun, à adapter avec le logement qu'on a !)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est la seule explication : Magnifique, mais tellement casse couille. 
> 
> .


C'est bien ça t'économise un test adn, le côté magnifique ne pouvant que provenir de ta moitié.  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

Le coté casse couille aussi.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

A priori elle n'a pas tapée assez fort, ça fonctionne encore.

----------


## Wobak

> Je crois que le diagnostic est clair : Nous avons un petit démon.
> 
> C'est la seule explication : Magnifique, mais tellement casse couille. 
> 
> Ca fait quelques jours qu'elle chiale tout le temps dés qu'on arrête de jouer avec, et même quand on joue avec parfois. Elle a pas de fièvre donc j'imagine que tout va pourtant bien..


Alors je vais te rassurer, y'en a plein.

La mienne on l'a appelée "l'attachiante".

----------


## GrosDudule

Le surnom qu'on a donné au deuxième est "France Info". Parce qu'il a toujours un truc à dire sur quoi que ce soit. Il dévoile les secrets, il explique ses journées du lever jusqu'au nombre de feuille de papier toilettes qu'il a utilisé.
Des fois (et c'est moche de dire ça de son propre enfant mais les parents comprendront) il est juste un bruit de fond telle la radio en voiture.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah tu compares ça à la radio de la voiture...Moi j'aurais tendance à comparer au klaxon de la voiture bloqué en position "POUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EET"
Légèrement plus crispant donc  ::P:

----------


## GrosDudule

> Ah tu compares ça à la radio de la voiture...Moi j'aurais tendance à comparer au klaxon de la voiture bloqué en position "POUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EET"
> Légèrement plus crispant donc


Il a huit an, c'est plus proche du flot d'info d'une radio que d'un klaxon (bébé qui pleure).

----------


## M.Rick75

> Je crois que le diagnostic est clair : Nous avons un petit démon.
> C'est la seule explication : Magnifique, mais tellement casse couille. (...)


Peut-être juste qu'elle vous déteste.







(méga  ::ninja::  bien sur)

----------


## Flad

> Le surnom qu'on a donné au deuxième est "France Info". Parce qu'il a toujours un truc à dire sur quoi que ce soit. Il dévoile les secrets, il explique ses journées du lever jusqu'au nombre de feuille de papier toilettes qu'il a utilisé.
> Des fois (et c'est moche de dire ça de son propre enfant mais les parents comprendront) il est juste un bruit de fond telle la radio en voiture.


Ah ben moi c'est mon premier qui est comme ça  :tired: 
Je comprends très bien le truc....
ET il a 8ans aussi.
Et le pire c'est que je l'entends quand il a son cours de percu, il est pareil avec son prof, il lui raconte tout...

----------


## LeLiquid

> Peut-être juste qu'elle vous déteste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (méga  bien sur)



Ca tombe bien nous aussi. 

 ::ninja::   ::ninja:: 


En tout cas elle est venère en ce moment, ça semble sortir de nulle part à chaque fois, même si j'ai l'impression que c'est due manque de sommeil (elle lutte toujours pour pas dormir, c'est un truc de dingue, mais du coup elle est enervée  ::XD:: )

----------


## Stratosfear

Moi j'ai vraiment une crème  :Mellow2: 

Les seuls moments où elle pleure, c'est soit qu'elle a faim (ça dure donc 2 minutes le temps de faire son bib') soit qu'elle est fatiguée mais ne veut pas dormir (là c'est un peu plus chiant, on a pas encore trouvé la technique pour la calmer, hormis attendre qu'elle s'endorme d'épuisement).

Le reste du temps, elle dort tout le temps. Son rythme c'est : je prend le bib' (ça dure en général 1h en comptant le temps de "digestion" de 30 min), je reste éveillée pour jouer 30min-1h et je dors jusqu'au prochain biberon. Et rebelote toutes les 4 heures.

Et la nuit c'est de 21h30 à 22h30 jusqu'à 7-8h.

On se demande même si elle ne dort pas trop et si elle se développe normalement.

Mais ma mère m'a dit que petit, j'étais un énorme dormeur aussi et il me semble n'avoir pas trop mal tourné. Elle a pris tous les bons côtés, c'est-à-dire ceux du père.  :Cigare:

----------


## LeLiquid

Nous elle dort vers 22h. Levé vers 7h 10h avec 2 a 3 reveils dans la nuit. Puis elle dort pas de la journée.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Moi j'ai vraiment une crème 
> 
> Les seuls moments où elle pleure, c'est soit qu'elle a faim (ça dure donc 2 minutes le temps de faire son bib') soit qu'elle est fatiguée mais ne veut pas dormir (là c'est un peu plus chiant, on a pas encore trouvé la technique pour la calmer, hormis attendre qu'elle s'endorme d'épuisement).
> 
> Le reste du temps, elle dort tout le temps. Son rythme c'est : je prend le bib' (ça dure en général 1h en comptant le temps de "digestion" de 30 min), je reste éveillée pour jouer 30min-1h et je dors jusqu'au prochain biberon. Et rebelote toutes les 4 heures.
> 
> Et la nuit c'est de 21h30 à 22h30 jusqu'à 7-8h.
> 
> On se demande même si elle ne dort pas trop et si elle se développe normalement.
> ...


Elle a quel âge ? Un bébé qui pionce quasiment tout le temps les premiers mois ça n'a rien de choquant. Puis ça dépend pas mal des enfants de toute façon. Et ça ne présage pas forcément de nuits de sommeil tranquilles à venir pour papa et maman, le rythme peut changer brutalement   ::trollface::

----------


## Stratosfear

> Elle a quel âge ? Un bébé qui pionce quasiment tout le temps les premiers mois ça n'a rien de choquant. Puis ça dépend pas mal des enfants de toute façon. Et ça ne présage pas forcément de nuits de sommeil tranquilles à venir pour papa et maman, le rythme peut changer brutalement


3,5 mois là.
Mais si elle tient de moi, elle ne changera pas. Encore aujourd’hui, à l'aube de la trentaine, il faut que je mette un réveil le week-end pour me réveiller sinon je n'émerge pas avant 11h minimum (peu importe l'heure à laquelle je me couche, c'est quasiment invariable). Je pense que c'est n trouble du sommeil quand même mais osef.

Là on attend les dents avec impatience parce-que pour l'instant on est peu déçus de ce début de parentalité en easy mode.  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

Dire que j'ai eu de la peine pour toi quand ta petite grossissait pas. Je regrette.  :tired:

----------


## Tahia

> Dire que j'ai eu de la peine pour toi quand ta petite grossissait pas. Je regrette.


 :haha:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Là on attend les dents avec impatience parce-que pour l'instant on est peu déçus de ce début de parentalité en easy mode.


N'est pas mort ce qui à jamais dort.
Notre deuxième pendant environ 2 ans c'était la perfection. Depuis environ 3 mois il rattrape son grand frère. Ne désespère pas, tu as encore tes chances  :^_^:   Au pire il reste l'adolescence pour les crises familiales.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Dire que j'ai eu de la peine pour toi quand ta petite grossissait pas. Je regrette.


Moi j'ai de la peine pour toi maintenant.  ::ninja::

----------


## SuperLowl

Dites, la bouffe c'est comme le dodo, y'a des cycles ?

Bébé de 7 mois, qui mangeait plutôt bien ses purées et ses compotes. Mais depuis quelques jours, grosse crise au moment de manger la purée. Il prend une cuillère puis refuse les suivantes et nous fait même des larmes. C'est encore pire lorsqu'il y a des petits morceaux alors qu'avant il ne disait pas grand chose.
Et au moment de repasser à la compote, alors là on ouvre grand la bouche et on descend le pot en 15 secondes.

La crèche ne nous a jamais fait une remarque sur des difficultés à le faire manger donc on se dit que y'a un truc.

Evidemment, je pense que les dents n'aident pas. Il en a une en haut qui a percé il y a peu.

Mais bon, du coup il a vachement réduit son volume de bouffe aux repas et évidemment le réveil est un peu plus matinal.  :tired: 

Donc là je me demande si on doit attendre que ça passe, en continuant à lui proposer pour éviter de juste lui faire manger de la compote. Ou si il y a un truc de particulier à savoir.

----------


## fishinou

> Dites, la bouffe c'est comme le dodo, y'a des cycles ?


Je dirais que oui, en tout cas ici y'a des périodes "mais mange un peu, t'a rien bouffé là ..." qui alternent avec des "heu non ça fait 3 fois que je te ressert on va peut être arrêter là ..."  ::P: 

Edit : Après à 7 mois il est peut être juste en train de se rendre compte que la compote, c'est quand même vachement meilleur que la purée  ::P:

----------


## Ckao

Oui, quand le notre commençait la diversification il mangeait de tout avec appétit mais ensuite il s'est rendu compte que certains trucs étaient quand même meilleurs que d'autres. Maintenant il est quand même plutôt difficile en ce qui concerne la bouffe, mais on trouve toujours de quoi lui faire manger des légumes en potage ou en purée. A la cantine il est un peu plus ouvert, l'émulation entre gamins fonctionne bien.

----------


## Sigps220

Je pense qu'il commence à comprendre les gouts et effectivement le sucré c'est plus tentant. 

De notre côté on donnait la purée le midi, et compote au goûter de manière a éviter la tentation de passer sur le sucré (qui est quand même meilleur). 

Après, tu peux avoir des aliments qui passent bien et d'autres où le goût ne passe pas. Ca peut être transitoire et il faut réessayer plus tard. Le nôtre par exemple les haricots verts et les petits pois c'est pas son truc, même maintenant il mange mais sans plus. Par contre, il adore les épinards, les brocolis et les poireaux.  

Tu as des légumes qui passent quasiment à coup sûr : carotte, courgette, patate douce.

----------


## SuperLowl

Ben là on était sur du tomate-courgette donc normalement pas les choses les plus difficiles. Mais si c'est juste une question de goût, il va falloir qu'on trouve un moyen de lui faire comprendre que le dessert c'est après la purée. Parce que non, on ne va pas se nourrir que de dessert.

----------


## Sigps220

> Ben là on était sur du tomate-courgette donc normalement pas les choses les plus difficiles. Mais si c'est juste une question de goût, il va falloir qu'on trouve un moyen de lui faire comprendre que le dessert c'est après la purée. Parce que non, on ne va pas se nourrir que de dessert.


Possible que la tomate peut être difficile à passer si c'est trop acide. 

Après, le nôtre de 2 ans, s'il voit son yaourt il est capable de manger un peu de plat, son yaourt et reprendre ensuite le plat (parce qu'il a faim).

----------


## Kariatus

Hello,

Mêmes questions ici avec notre petite de 6 mois et demi. On galère pas mal à la faire manger à la cuillière. Le midi ça va encore a peu près (purée) mais le gouter (compote maison) elle nous fait de grand sourires en gardant la bouche fermée. On essaye de "forcer" gentiment mais rien à faire.

On a un peu l'impression qu'elle se fout de nous  :^_^: 

Pourtant le pédiatre insiste pour qu'on lui donne "de force". Mais elle semble le vivre pas trop mal.

Bref avez vous des astuces pour nourrir un enfant qui ne veut manger que quant il veux?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je suis en train de m'imaginer dans ton cas. Mon premier réflexe serait (très sérieusement) de diminuer un peu la portion de midi. Mais je suppose qu'on va me traiter de monstre.

----------


## SuperLowl

Perso, quand on avait ce genre de problématique, j'ai trouvé deux astuces qui fonctionnaient plus ou moins :
1/ lui donner la cuillère vide pour qu'il la prenne, la machouille de lui-même, etc. Et derrière, quand on lui proposait, il mangeait plus facilement ;
2/ manger une cuillère devant lui. Quand il me voit manger à sa place, parfois il se met à ouvrir la bouche lui aussi.


Bon tout ça ne relève pas du miracle non plus niveau efficacité...

----------


## Sigps220

La patience ....

Plus sérieusement, je pense que le mieux c'est de ne pas braquer. Tu donnes la compote / purée avant le biberon ? Si tu donnes après, le risque c'est qu'il n'ait plus faim et donc n'en veuille pas. 

C'est étonnant pour la compote car c'est sucré et en général ça passe tout seul. Après ils fonctionnent bien par imitation donc si tu manges également un peu de compote ça peut aider à débloquer.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> manger une cuillère devant lui


C'est hardcore ! Tu te pète pas les dents ?

----------


## Ckao

On n'a jamais forcé notre fils à manger, au pire on recourt au chantage mais 6 mois et demi ce sera compliqué  ::P: 
Quand il ne mangeait pas on retentait plus tard.

----------


## fishinou

La compote, c'est vraiment LE truc ou le jour ou ils refusent chez nous on saura que y'a un vrai problème. C'est vraiment le truc qui passe quelque soit le contexte.

----------


## Kariatus

Bah on a essayé pas mal de fruits différents: Pommes, poires, pruneaux, bananes, coing, etc...

Elle préfère le salé... Visiblement comme son père.

Et oui, repas d'abord et allaitement après. Histoire que le lait soit juste le complément.

----------


## Doniazade

A cet âge là, le solide c'est du bonus. Ça sert à rien d'insister. Pour les problèmes de cuillères et purées, on est jamais passé par là (c'était DME à la maison), du coup je ne saurais dire, mais forcer me semble une très mauvaise idée de base.
On a zéro problème pour qu'il mange (et de tout) le nôtre, c'est plutôt le contraire  :^_^:

----------


## Sigps220

Si la gène c'est la cuillère, l'idée de Doniazade est pas mal : tente de donner une banane, c'est le fruit le plus simple en DME.

----------


## LeLiquid

8h sans manger. Elle prend toujours pas le biberon.

----------


## Sharn

Mange pas sa part !  :Vibre:

----------


## Lazyjoe

> 8h sans manger. Elle prend toujours pas le biberon.
> 
> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/AngryGolde...restricted.gif


Faut que tu reviennes dans le Gers, on t'expliquera en détail comment on gave les enfants de canards.  ::trollface::

----------


## Stratosfear

Du coup, vu que ta petite a le même âge que la mienne, vous allez attaquer la nounou non ? A moins que l'un de vous deux ne reprenne pas le travail tout de suite ?

Peut-être qu'elle, elle aura plus de succès ?

Pour nous ça commence cette semaine avec l'adaptation, puis dans le dur la semaine prochaine. Madame et moi on est comme ça :  :Sweat:  :Sweat:

----------


## LeLiquid

Elle va déja chez la nounou depuis 1 semaine (ça se passe bien avec, mais pas plus de succès pour le bib). Ma femme a eu un arrêt maladie de 2 semaines. Donc pour le moment ça tient.

Mais si ma femme avait un faux travail, ça irait, biberon le matin puis en fin de journée. Mais elle travaille en labo, donc solvants et tout. Et le médecin du travail lui a déconseillé l'allaitement par précaution. Du coup c'est la merde.

----------


## Stratosfear

Il faut bien qu'il y ait une personne dans le couple qui a un vrai travail.  ::ninja:: 

Bon ben courage alors. Elle va bien finir par manger.
Est-ce qu'elle grossit bien ? Si oui, je dirai qu'hormis la prise de tête au moment du biberon, il n'y a pas lieu de s'inquiéter.

----------


## LeLiquid

Oh oui elle grossit bien. Elle fait 1 kg de moins que sa cousine. De 8 ou 9 mois  ::P: .

Mais c'est uniquement du biberon que je m'inquiète. Comment faire pour retourner bosser normalement si elle refuse tjr..

----------


## Stratosfear

Question pour les parents employeurs d'assistante maternelle :

On est bien d'accord, que dès que la garde commence, il faut le déclarer sur le site de la CAF, qui eux vont me donner un code PAJEMPLOI par courrier ?

----------


## Sigps220

> Question pour les parents employeurs d'assistante maternelle :
> 
> On est bien d'accord, que dès que la garde commence, il faut le déclarer sur le site de la CAF, qui eux vont me donner un code PAJEMPLOI par courrier ?


Tu peux même demander dans le mois qui précède le début du contrat.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Tu peux même demander dans le mois qui précède le début du contrat.


Oups...

Sur le site, j'avais cru lire que c'était dès que la garde commence et pas avant. C'est ce que m'a dit l'assmat' aussi... J'espère que ça va pas trop trainer.

----------


## Flad

> Question pour les parents employeurs d'assistante maternelle :
> 
> On est bien d'accord, que dès que la garde commence, il faut le déclarer sur le site de la CAF, qui eux vont me donner un code PAJEMPLOI par courrier ?


De toute façon, tu paies/déclares à mois échu donc ça devrait le faire  :;):

----------


## Woulfo

> De toute façon, tu paies/déclares à mois échu donc ça devrait le faire


Moui Moui, perso ça fait quatre mois que le dossier traîne..
Merci cette magnifique administration qui perd les documents que tu envoies, te dis qu'ils ont tous les documents le jour T mais à jour T+15 te dis que bon, finalement, il manque encore des papiers,...

----------


## Stratosfear

Tu fais comment du coup ?
Tu paies ta nounou sans qu'elle soit déclarée pour l'instant ?

----------


## Woulfo

> Tu fais comment du coup ?
> Tu paies ta nounou sans qu'elle soit déclarée pour l'instant ?


Elle est déclarée de son côté auprès de pajeemploi.
De notre côté on la paye tous les mois "plein pot" et quand la Caf aura tout mis d'équerre (2034 si tout va bien), il y aura une rétroaction et plein de thunes pour acheter des écrans plats !

----------


## Qiou87

> Question pour les parents employeurs d'assistante maternelle :
> 
> On est bien d'accord, que dès que la garde commence, il faut le déclarer sur le site de la CAF, qui eux vont me donner un code PAJEMPLOI par courrier ?


Pense aussi à regarder ton département ou ta région. Chez nous (Dépt. 92) on a eu 100€/mois pour la nounou, avec un plafond de revenus plus élevé que d'habitude (et attribué pour 36 mois, on passerait plus sous le plafond aujourd'hui), et ils l'ont même réévalué au bout d'un an à 110€ sans qu'on réclame rien. Pas mal de départements font ça et ça complète bien les 178€ de la CAF (CMG, cette aide au nom mensonger  ::ninja:: ). Tu peux aussi faire un truc pour les impôts je crois afin de toucher déjà une avance (à vérifier si c'est pas début 2023 pour ce que tu auras payé en 2022 quand même).

----------


## Stratosfear

Merci pour les infos.
De mon côté (63) y'a rien du tout. Seulement la CMG (normalement 296,80€ si j'ai bien lu les tableaux) + l'allocation de base (171€).

Soit 467€environ pour un salaire de l'assmat' minimum de 507€. Ça va, ça nous fais pas une grosse charge.

----------


## Qiou87

> Merci pour les infos.
> De mon côté (63) y'a rien du tout. Seulement la CMG (normalement 296,80€ si j'ai bien lu les tableaux) + l'allocation de base (171€).
> 
> Soit 467€environ pour un salaire de l'assmat' minimum de 507€. Ça va, ça nous fais pas une grosse charge.


Oui, la CMG c'est fonction du revenu, le mini c'est 178€. Pour le salaire de l'ass. mat. compte bien dans ton calcul l'indemnité journalière (officiellement pour nourrir ton gamin). Mais t'as du bol, dans ton coin doit y avoir de la concurrence entre nounous, la mienne prend le double et j'ai pas eu le choix (c'est quand même drôle quand t'es "parent employeur" mais que c'est l'employée qui fixe son salaire et que c'est ça ou tu prends une année sabbatique pour t'occuper de ta gosse).

----------


## Sigps220

> Merci pour les infos.
> De mon côté (63) y'a rien du tout. Seulement la CMG (normalement 296,80€ si j'ai bien lu les tableaux) + l'allocation de base (171€).
> 
> Soit 467€environ pour un salaire de l'assmat' minimum de 507€. Ça va, ça nous fais pas une grosse charge.


Attention tu risques de plafonner puisque le montant de l'allocation versé ne peut pas dépasser un certains % du salaire, de mémoire c'est autour de 80%

Attention, Qiou le montant du CMG a été augmenté récemment, on touche 196€ maintenant. Cidre !




> La mienne prend le double et j'ai pas eu le choix (c'est quand même drôle quand t'es "parent employeur" mais que c'est l'employée qui fixe son salaire et que c'est ça ou tu prends une année sabbatique pour t'occuper de ta gosse).


Idem ici, on est sur environ 1.000€ à verser avant les aides (incluant salaire + frais d'entretiens), après elle fait pas mal d'heures (8h30 - 18h45 du lundi au vendredi). Objectivement, les AssMat ne sont pas salariés, mais sont des prestataires de service indépendantes.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Oui, la CMG c'est fonction du revenu, le mini c'est 178€. Pour le salaire de l'ass. mat. compte bien dans ton calcul l'indemnité journalière (officiellement pour nourrir ton gamin). Mais t'as du bol, dans ton coin doit y avoir de la concurrence entre nounous, la mienne prend le double et j'ai pas eu le choix (c'est quand même drôle quand t'es "parent employeur" mais que c'est l'employée qui fixe son salaire et que c'est ça ou tu prends une année sabbatique pour t'occuper de ta gosse).


C'est déjà pris en compte mais j'ai oublié de l'intégrer plus haut. 
Elle est à 3,9€ de l'heure + 3,5€ par jour (ça c'est un peu fort puisque c'est à nous de fournir les repas).
Le volume horaire est moins important qu'une garde "normale" du fait de l'emploi du temps variable de ma femme qui fait que ses deux jours de repos peuvent tomber en semaine. Ça donne une garde d'environ 30h par semaine (mais c'est jamais exactement ça).

Donc on la paiera 507€/mois minimum (tant pis pour nous si elle fait moins d'heures) + les indemnités journalières (environ 15 jours/mois soit +52€) et on rallonge si elle dépasse les 120h/mois.

Le salaire minimum on l'a défini comme : [(3,9€x30h)x52s]/12m = 507.

Ça fait un salaire d’environ 560€ pour un volume d'aides de 407€ (j'ai pris en compte le plafond de 80% du salaire). Donc un peu moins de 150€ à notre charge finalement. Et je ne compte pas l'éventuel crédit d'impôt.

Par contre le crédit d'impôts, il est valable uniquement pour le parent employeur j'imagine ? Donc pour ma femme dans mon cas.
Sauf que c'est moi qui aie rattaché ma fille sur mes impôts puisque ça me les fait sauter (ma femme n'en paye pas).

Il faudrait peut-être qu'on se PACS du coup. Ou qu'on rebascule notre fille sur les impôts de ma femme, mais du coup je vais en repayer.  ::P:

----------


## Qiou87

> Attention, Qiou le montant du CMG a été augmenté récemment, on touche 196€ maintenant. Cidre !


Pour toi peut-être... Je suis toujours à 178,06€ sur décembre 2021, je viens de vérifier sur pajemploi.  :tired: 




> Par contre le crédit d'impôts, il est valable uniquement pour le parent employeur j'imagine ? Donc pour ma femme dans mon cas.
> Sauf que c'est moi qui aie rattaché ma fille sur mes impôts puisque ça me les fait sauter (ma femme n'en paye pas).


Nous on est mariés j'ai pas eu le cas, mais je suppose que oui, faut être malin et que le parent employeur soit celui qui paie le plus d'impôts. Tu n'as de déduction que de 50% du reste à charge, soit 50% x 12 x 150€ dans ton calcul. Y'a un plafond de 2400€ (payés) soit 1200€ (de déduction) mais tu n'y seras pas. Effectivement dans ton cas c'est hyper raisonnable, mais si vous êtes bien aidés c'est aussi que vous ne touchez pas forcément des salaires élevés.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Il y a des choses à cumuler avec Pajemploi  ::wacko:: 
On a 185€ nous qui sont versés par Pajemploi

----------


## Sigps220

> Pour toi peut-être... Je suis toujours à 178,06€ sur décembre 2021, je viens de vérifier sur pajemploi.


Ah, c'est la naissance du 2ème qui doit impacter le calcul. Me voilà riche !

----------


## SuperLowl

Salut à tous,

dites, une déprime/dépression après accouchement, ça peut survenir longtemps après ?

Je trouve ma compagne... pas hyper motivée dirons-nous. Pour rien. Alors je ne sais pas si c'est à cause de l'hiver, si c'est suite à la naissance du petit (8 mois) ou si y'a autre chose. Et j'essaie de lui en parler mais selon elle non ça va.

----------


## Stratosfear

Difficile de généraliser puisque chaque situation est différente.

Si on prend un adage connu _"il faut 9 mois pour accoucher, 9 mois pour s'en remettre"_, je dirai que c'est encore possible que ce soit du post-partum.
Les différentes sages-femmes que ma femme a consultée lui ont dit qu'en général, elles estiment à un an avant de retrouver toutes ses facultés physiques (surtout hormonal) et psychologiques.

----------


## Doniazade

La dépression post partum c'est assez délimité dans le temps. Après une dépression tout court, ça peut arriver n'importe quand. D'autant plus en hiver.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Une question pour ceux qui ont des canetons de 2-3 ans : c'est quoi leurs bouquins préférés ? Je voudrais renouveler un peu sa bibliothèque.

----------


## Qiou87

> Une question pour ceux qui ont des canetons de 2-3 ans : c'est quoi leurs bouquins préférés ? Je voudrais renouveler un peu sa bibliothèque.


Tes gosses savent lire à 2-3 ans?  ::O: 

Moi en ce moment j'essaie de la préparer au monde d'après, alors on lui lit le Pavillon des Cancéreux de Soljenitsyne.  ::ninja:: 

En vrai pour la première fois on a trouvé un livre du soir qui me paraît ni trop con, ni trop stéréotypé/genré comme les bouquins à thématique Disney qui me font rager (ouh la belle princesse qui est piégée dans sa tour sans défense et attend un prince pour commencer à vivre car sans homme une femme n'est rien  :Facepalm:  :Facepalm:  :Facepalm:  :Facepalm: ): Les plus belles histoires du soir. Chaque soir on lui en lit une et c'est le premier bouquin qui semble aussi l'intéresser un peu plus (ma fille aura 2 ans 1/2 bientôt). En plus y'a un lamantin dans une des histoires et c'est un animal trop cool le lamantin (je dis pas ça parce qu'on lui a acheté une peluche lamantin à Beauval  ::ninja:: ).

Moment émotion hier, la mairie nous écrit pour l'inscription en maternelle de notre fille. Bordel que ça grandit vite ces petites bêtes.  :Emo:

----------


## Husc

> Une question pour ceux qui ont des canetons de 2-3 ans : c'est quoi leurs bouquins préférés ? Je voudrais renouveler un peu sa bibliothèque.


Ici c'est:
P'tit loup: 
Timothé: 
Tchoupi: 
Et dans un registre bien plus ancien car c'était le livre d'enfance de mon beau-frère:
Franklin:

----------


## Doniazade

:tired: 

On doit lire 4-5 bouquins par jour avec lui, en plus des histoires pour la sieste et le coucher, et vu qu'on a pas accès à une bibliothèque avec des livres en français, ça tourne vite en rond.
On a l'abo École des loisirs, mais c'est pas suffisant. Il adore les livres depuis tout petit.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci pour les suggestions Husc !

----------


## CHbox

> Salut à tous,
> 
> dites, une déprime/dépression après accouchement, ça peut survenir longtemps après ?
> 
> Je trouve ma compagne... pas hyper motivée dirons-nous. Pour rien. Alors je ne sais pas si c'est à cause de l'hiver, si c'est suite à la naissance du petit (8 mois) ou si y'a autre chose. Et j'essaie de lui en parler mais selon elle non ça va.


Ma femme a été pas top comme ça pendant de nombreux mois oui, quasiment toute la 1ère année je dirais (je perd toute notion du temps  ::sad:: ), et pareil je lui en parlais mais à part rester présent, attendre que ça revienne et guetter si ça empire j'ai malheureusement pas de bons conseils.

----------


## Husc

> On doit lire 4-5 bouquins par jour avec lui, en plus des histoires pour la sieste et le coucher, et vu qu'on a pas accès à une bibliothèque avec des livres en français, ça tourne vite en rond.
> On a l'abo École des loisirs, mais c'est pas suffisant. Il adore les livres depuis tout petit.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Merci pour les suggestions Husc !


Pas de soucis. Franchement on a une 20ène de Ptit Loup, 10 de Timoté et 5 Tchoupi, il demande 2 livres avant la sieste et 2 avant le dodo. Et il arrive très souvent quand il joue de demander a ce qu'on lui lise un livre (quand il en prend pas un pour regarder les images). C'est vraiment cool! Et surtout malgré tout ça les fait bien bosser la mémoire. Il a 3 ans et des brouettes, l'autre soir il prend un livre et me dit: "Papa je vais te lire le livre" Et la il me raconte l'histoire avec quelques inexactitudes mais dans les grandes lignes il a su me raconter, de tête, l'histoire en entier. Ca m'a bluffé. 
Autre jeu, quand je lui lis un livre qu'il connait bien, je change un mot dans une phrase, et il me corriger. J'adore!

----------


## Sharn

> La dépression post partum c'est assez délimité dans le temps. Après une dépression tout court, ça peut arriver n'importe quand. D'autant plus en hiver.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Une question pour ceux qui ont des canetons de 2-3 ans : c'est quoi leurs bouquins préférés ? Je voudrais renouveler un peu sa bibliothèque.


Jules et Le renard
https://livre.fnac.com/a13565791/Joe...s-et-le-renard

Le Secret du Rocher noir
https://livre.fnac.com/a11267048/Joe...rocher-noir-Le

Nina et Nuno
https://livre.fnac.com/a13683882/Fra...i-Nina-et-Nuno

La collection des Archibald
https://www.oxybul.com/archibald

 :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Difficile de généraliser puisque chaque situation est différente.
> 
> Si on prend un adage connu _"il faut 9 mois pour accoucher, 9 mois pour s'en remettre"_, je dirai que c'est encore possible que ce soit du post-partum.
> Les différentes sages-femmes que ma femme a consultée lui ont dit qu'en général, elles estiment à un an avant de retrouver toutes ses facultés physiques (surtout hormonal) et psychologiques.


Perso je valide 1 année pour retrouver une forme d'équilibre, après ça dépend du mental de chacune, si c'est pas une battante de base, c'est long...

----------


## Baroudeur

> Une question pour ceux qui ont des canetons de 2-3 ans : c'est quoi leurs bouquins préférés ? Je voudrais renouveler un peu sa bibliothèque.


En ce moment elle (3 ans) aime beaucoup les Archibald et les livres de l'auteur de "Et si ?" (désolé j'ai oublié son nom là). Elle réclame souvent aussi deux livres "interactifs" : Chhht ! et Il était une fois un roi et une rei...


Édit : des Canards ont essayé les livres dont vous êtes le héros pour enfants de Game Flow ?

----------


## Husc

> Édit : des Canards ont essayé les livres dont vous êtes le héros pour enfants de Game Flow ?


Je connaissais pas! Ca pourrait être très intéressant de lui permettre de s'imager être le héro du livre. Surtout que ces temps, l'imagination ça turbine violemment!  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Une question pour ceux qui ont des canetons de 2-3 ans : c'est quoi leurs bouquins préférés ? Je voudrais renouveler un peu sa bibliothèque.


En ce moment il adore _Les Belles Histoires de mes 2 ans_ qu'il a eu pour ces 2 ans, c'est plein de petites histoires plutôt jolies, et les dessins sont très beaux je trouve. Je crois que ça existe aussi pour 3 ans, 4 ans, etc...

----------


## Playford

> On doit lire 4-5 bouquins par jour avec lui, en plus des histoires pour la sieste et le coucher, et vu qu'on a pas accès à une bibliothèque avec des livres en français, ça tourne vite en rond.
> On a l'abo École des loisirs, mais c'est pas suffisant. Il adore les livres depuis tout petit.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Merci pour les suggestions Husc !


Ha oui dommage, nous on ponce les bibliothèques et les boites à livres.  ::P: 

A 2/3 ans, on a épuisé les Tchoupi, Emilie et un peu Pepa Pig. 

Ma compagne aime bien les livres d'Emile Jadoul (elle trouve le nom rigolo et les histoires et les dessin sont ok).


Perso je n'aime pas Petit ours brun (c'est ultra décousu), Trotro (mais le dessin animé est très bien) et Simon (un nid à connerie).

----------


## Sigps220

Ici aussi le petit demande pas mal de livres et je dois bien avouer que c'est nous qui élargissons la bibliothèque pour éviter de devoir lire toujours la même chose, on doit lire entre 3 et 5 histoires le soir (et 2 à 3 pour la sieste) + les livres qu'il veut qu'on lui lise en journée. 

Du coup on a pas mal de Tchoupi, surtout pour les trucs de la vie quotidienne (Noël, brossage de dents, politesse). On évite les Ptit Loup avec Madame car on le trouve vraiment trop idiot, déjà que Tchoupi est pas bien malin...

La collection des Archibald est super chouette (et les dessins trop chou). 

Pas mal de livre de Catherine Dolto notamment pour préparer l'arrivée du petit frère. Attention certains sont vraiment pour les petits et d'autres il faut quand même être plus grand, celui sur le Non ou les Colères sont plutôt 3+ je dirai. 
Le livre préféré du notre pendant la grossesse : Il y a une maison dans ma maman, le reste de la Collection Tu me lis une histoire est bien aussi. 

Sinon dans des bouquins plus court, tu as Mes tout p'tits docs, celui sur les pompiers est le blockbuster de la maison.

Après, on a aussi un peu de Fleurus (gaffe c'est très "genré") avec un gros bouquin d'histoires pour le soir, sinon la série des Ca sert à quoi (exemple)

Et si le pot commence à poser des questions, il y a les "traditionnels" : Qui a-t-il dans ta couche et De la petite taupe qui voulait savoir qui lui avait fait sur la tête

Côté livre musical on a découvert la collection des Paco et il adore celui sur le rock

----------


## Zouuu

> Édit : des Canards ont essayé les livres dont vous êtes le héros pour enfants de Game Flow ?


Oui, c'est excellent.



Après, c'est considéré comme un jeu de société, et non un livre (!?)... Et c'est un peu comme les escape game, une fois les chemins trouvés, le livre perd en intérêt. J'avais offert un livre à un ptit neveu, offert un autre à ma fille et une fois fini, on a inversé (de livre, pas d'enfant  :tired:  ).

Néanmoins, je me souviens avoir passé des supers moments à lui compter l'histoire, prendre part à l'aventure, lui faire vivre l'expérience etc... 

Au début, il y aura beaucoup d'échec, et au fur et à mesure l'enfant apprend de ses erreurs, donc la fin est de mieux en mieux. Tu peux torcher le livre en une après midi mais le but c'est vraiment de le savourer de temps en temps.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Petit Ours Brun a réservé au tout début, vraiment... Tchoupi et Franklin je peux pas les saquer, trop cons. Mais j'avoue les Tchoupi passaient bien quand ils étaient petits. Néanmoins on a principalement lu des histoires de la collection L'école des Loisirs avec Billy le hamster par exemple. À coté les Ponti sont des classiques et on aime bien aussi « Le loup» (Eléonore Thuillier), et les p'tites poules de Christian Jolibois pour plus tard. Et les contes japonais aux éditions Issekinicho pour plus tard aussi.

----------


## fishinou

> Édit : des Canards ont essayé les livres dont vous êtes le héros pour enfants de Game Flow ?


Ce sont des must !

On a toutes la collec, ça ressort régulièrement, c'est top  :;):

----------


## Husc

> Ce sont des must !
> 
> On a toutes la collec, ça ressort régulièrement, c'est top


Demain je descend en ville je vais essayer d'en trouver un! Je me réjouis d'avance de partager une histoire dont il sera le héro! Merci pour le conseil  ::):

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Ce sont des must !
> 
> On a toutes la collec, ça ressort régulièrement, c'est top


Je confirme que ma fille adore !

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Petit Ours Brun a réservé au tout début, vraiment... Tchoupi et Franklin je peux pas les saquer, trop cons. Mais j'avoue les Tchoupi passaient bien quand ils étaient petits. Néanmoins on a principalement lu des histoires de la collection L'école des Loisirs avec Billy le hamster par exemple. À coté les Ponti sont des classiques et on aime bien aussi « Le loup» (Eléonore Thuillier), et les p'tites poules de Christian Jolibois pour plus tard. Et les contes japonais aux éditions Issekinicho pour plus tard aussi.


Le truc c'est que Donia demandait pour 2/3 ans... Loup, Ponti, Billy, Cornebidouille (je le rajoute parce qu'on adore), Maman Ours,... c'est plutôt un peu plus grand. Plus 3/4 que 2/3 je trouve.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> On doit lire 4-5 bouquins par jour avec lui, en plus des histoires pour la sieste et le coucher, et vu qu'on a pas accès à une bibliothèque avec des livres en français, ça tourne vite en rond.
> On a l'abo École des loisirs, mais c'est pas suffisant. Il adore les livres depuis tout petit.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Merci pour les suggestions Husc !


Timoté/Tchoupi/Ptit Loup ça marche bien ouais.
Et tout un tas d'autres trucs pas forcément en "série". Franchement à cet âge tu prends n'importe quoi dans la tranche, y'a de fortes chances qu'ils apprécient.  :;): 
 Tiens au passage: PEtit Bleu et Petit Jaune, ça marche du tonnerre. On a eu l'idée par un frangin dont les enfants aimaient bien le livre, chez nous ça a bien pris aussi pour les 2. Et ça marchait bien aussi dans leur cercle d'amis avec des enfants.


Je découvre à l'instant que ça date de 1959  ::P:

----------


## Doniazade

Je note tout ça, merci  ::): 
Ça va faire une belle liste pour les grands parents.

On a plein de trucs qui ne font pas partie d'une série mais je préfère éviter de prendre au pif, parce que y'a quand même beaucoup de trucs neuneus ou moralisateurs. Le problème d'acheter en ligne :/

----------


## Sigps220

> Le truc c'est que Donia demandait pour 2/3 ans... Loup, Ponti, Billy, Cornebidouille (je le rajoute parce qu'on adore), Maman Ours,... c'est plutôt un peu plus grand. Plus 3/4 que 2/3 je trouve.


Ca dépend surtout de comment l'enfant apprécie la lecture, et surtout s'il reste calme le temps de la lecture. Typiquement, "il y a une maison dans ma maman" est vendu comme un livre à partir de 3 ans, mais le notre l'a adoré depuis qu'il a quasi 18 mois. Les Archibald sont plutôt des livres à partir de 3 ans (ils sont un peu plus long) et ça passe mieux maintenant, avant c'était un peu long. 

Après, le notre adore qu'on lise des histoires, il vient s'assoir à côté de nous et on enchaine les livres.

----------


## Doniazade

Oui il a aucun souci de concentration, même pour les longues histoires.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Le truc c'est que Donia demandait pour 2/3 ans... Loup, Ponti, Billy, Cornebidouille (je le rajoute parce qu'on adore), Maman Ours,... c'est plutôt un peu plus grand. Plus 3/4 que 2/3 je trouve.


On parle bien d'enfants de canard non ?  :Cigare:

----------


## wiotts

> Ce sont des must !
> 
> On a toutes la collec, ça ressort régulièrement, c'est top


Je ne connaissais pas, je note. Merci pour la découverte.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> On parle bien d'enfants de canard non ?


Ouais enfin pour Guerre Et Paix je pense qu'il ne faut mieux pas avant 6 ans.

----------


## Sharn

Je rajoute ce florilège aussi. Qui est vraiment sympa avec de très jolis dessins.
https://livre.fnac.com/a9847349/Coll...s-de-mes-3-ans

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ouais enfin pour Guerre Et Paix je pense qu'il ne faut mieux pas avant 6 ans.


Non, mais La guerre des Gaules, ça passe.

----------


## Woulfo

> Ouais enfin pour Guerre Et Paix je pense qu'il ne faut mieux pas avant 6 ans.


Ma fille, 9 mois, est allée chopper Germinal dans la bibliothèque la dernière fois.
L'expression "dévorer des livres" prend tout son sens.

----------


## Doniazade

> Ouais enfin pour Guerre Et Paix je pense qu'il ne faut mieux pas avant 6 ans.


De toute façon, la base, c'est les Rougon Macquart.

----------


## Tinya

Ici pour les 2-3 ans : les Timoté (comme d'autres, j'évite Tchoupi, j'ai du mal avec les illustrations, les petit ours brun et de manière générale Timoté ne me parait pas "neuneu") on a presque la collec' au bout du 3eme enfant...); les "Au secours, un..." (pirate, ogre... Orianne Lallemand) avec plein de rabats (attention, les âmes sensibles - comme notre première - peuvent faire des cauchemars), la série "l'imagerie des tout petits"  qui explique très bien les choses.

Les recueil d'histoires déjà cités chez Fleurus : parfois une ou deux histoires chelou mais pour le prix (10 €) ça fait plaisir de pouvoir varier les histoires du soir et de ne pas lire toujours les mêmes. Qui plus est, si on regarde bien avant d'acheter, dans certains on trouve des histoires courtes (2 ou 3 pages, 2 ou 3 minutes de lecture, ce format nous convient parfaitement pour la petite histoire du soir.)  :;): 

On a aussi ça : père castor pour dormir, pour rire,  pour grandir et ce sont toujours de bons moments, nos grands de 6,5 et 4,5 viennent de nous les ressortir !

Si c'est pour une fille : la série des minimiki est magnifique je trouve : une petite fille, chaque histoire se passe dans un pays différent, un peu de magie, des illustrations merveilleuses... C'est de Nadja, on a 3 recueils (de 5 ou 6 histoires chacune), chaque histoire est découpée en 3 chapitres, avec des questions de compréhension et le vocabulaire lié à la culture du pays qui est expliqué. Maintenant que notre grande lit seule, elle les reprend régulièrement pour se les lire pendant le temps calme. J'adore !  ::wub:: 

Ha ! J'ai failli oublier : un livre de Hervé Tullet (qui en a sorti une collection, on en a 4 ou 5 et ils sont bien. L'enfant se laisse prendre au jeu de l'interaction. Dans le même genre : il y a un monstre dans ce livre passe très bien. 
Enfin, les cherche et trouve sont rudement appréciées ici. Il y en a trois de cette série avec illustrations rigolotes et difficulté progressive, et plus grand, cachés dans avec de très jolies illustrations.

Les premières aventures, on les a toutes aussi, mais je dirais à partir de 4 ou 5 ans (avant, ils font des choix au hasard, et ça peut être frustrant car ils n'arrivent pas à s'améliorer en déduisant de leurs erreurs passées.

----------


## LeLiquid

et Babar ? Personne pour recommander Babar ?  :tired:

----------


## Lazyjoe

> la série "l'imagerie des tout petits"  qui explique très bien les choses.


Très gros +1  pour cette série !

----------


## fishinou

> et Babar ? Personne pour recommander Babar ?


Encore heureux. Avec tout ce qui existe aujourd'hui, à part pour punition je vois pas pourquoi lire Babar ! Et pour ce qui ont pas suivi j'en remets une couche sur petit ours brun, c'est vraiment de la merde  ::ninja::

----------


## Ventilo

> et Babar ? Personne pour recommander Babar ?


Déjà que les gamins bouffent du Disney princesse à tour de bras.. Je leur explique la guillotine dès que je peux.
On aimait bien Bébé Koala. A coté de Tchoupi c'est long comme un Zola, et c'est mieux écrit que Petit Loup. Ca reste du classique pour

----------


## Mesiolat

À la maison, on aime bien l'imagier après la tempête d'Eric Veillé, et sa série "Lionel…".

----------


## MiniaAr

Bon ma femme râle parce qu'elle arrive pas bien à attacher le siège enfant pour ma n°3 qui va avoir 2ans dans 10 jours.

On a pour l'instant un siège Britax Römer King II LS (qu'elle avait elle même choisi soit dit en passant  ::ninja::  ), mais depuis on est passé aux Cybex (j'ai repris la main  ::ninja::  ). Comme le Britax en est déjà à son troisième occupant et qu'effectivement c'est pas super pratique pour Mme, je me tâte à désserer les cordons de la bourse et prendre un Pallas. On a 2 Cybex Solutions pour les n°1 (6ans) et n°2 (4ans) qui sont parfaitement satisfaisant mais la n°3 est trop jeune pour le Solutions immédiatement.

Donc le Pallas histoire d'avoir une fixation plus facile à mettre en place pour Mme MiniaAr tout en prévoyant le coup en pouvant enlever le bouclier et garder le siège pendant 10 ans. Bon ça fait 300 boules le changement mais quand on aime, on ne compte pas non?  ::ninja:: 
En vrai, comme je comptais acheter un Solutions dès qu'elle aurait atteint les bonnes conditions de taille et de poids, je ne paye que le bouclier en plus pour les 1 ans et demi d'utilisation environ.  ::): 

Du coup ma question: Les protections latérales du Pallas G I-Size, vous savez si elles peuvent s'enlever? Parce qu'elle aura le siège du milieu et je dois tenir les trois Cybex de front. Ok, j'ai un S-Max qui est bien grand mais je m'inquiète quand même. Sinon il y aurait le Pallas S-Fix mais il est compatible avec l'ancienne norme et pas la nouvelle (et coûte 30€ de plus...)
https://shop.cybex-online.com/en/lu/...i-Size_EN.html
https://shop.cybex-online.com/en/lu/..._S-fix_EN.html

Du coup je me tourne vers vous, parents canards.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Notre fille vient de passer au lait troisième âge. 
Surprise en regardant le détail des ingrédients et apports, c'est EXACTEMENT la même chose que le lait 2ème âge. 
Les prix par contre ne sont pas du tout équivalents (presque 5€ de différence en pharmacie entre les 2 boîtes)

Néo-parents, pensez donc à vérifier les boîtes de lait de votre petit. Il n'y a pas forcément d'intérêt à prendre celle qui correspond à l'âge de votre enfant. 

Pour info, la réponse de Modilac quand j'ai demandé la différence entre les 2 laits :



> Merci de votre message.
> 
> La réglementation sur les produits biologiques impose aux fabricants de proposer des formules Bio 2 et 3 similaires, observable sur d’autres références du marché.
> 
> Les formules Modilac Bio 2 et Modilac Bio Croissance sont donc effectivement similaires comme vous l’avez remarqué, et spécialement conçues pour répondre aux besoins nutritionnels particuliers des nourrissons de 6 à 12 mois et des enfants en bas âge de 10 à 36 mois à la fois.
> 
> 
> 
> Concernant les prix, ceux de notre boutique en ligne ont été établis en alignement avec ceux pratiqués en pharmacie, afin de ne pas créer de distorsion de concurrence.
> ...

----------


## Supergounou

> Pour info, la réponse de Modilac quand j'ai demandé la différence entre les 2 laits :


Alors ça c'est une sacré découverte. Je poserai la question au représentant la prochaine fois que je le vois. Quant à la réponse "on s’aligne sur les prix pharmacie", les pharmacies ne font pas de marge sur les laits infantiles, ils s’alignent sur les prix de vente des labos  :^_^:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Bon ma femme râle parce qu'elle arrive pas bien à attacher le siège enfant pour ma n°3 qui va avoir 2ans dans 10 jours.
> 
> On a pour l'instant un siège Britax Römer King II LS (qu'elle avait elle même choisi soit dit en passant  ), mais depuis on est passé aux Cybex (j'ai repris la main  ). Comme le Britax en est déjà à son troisième occupant et qu'effectivement c'est pas super pratique pour Mme, je me tâte à désserer les cordons de la bourse et prendre un Pallas. On a 2 Cybex Solutions pour les n°1 (6ans) et n°2 (4ans) qui sont parfaitement satisfaisant mais la n°3 est trop jeune pour le Solutions immédiatement.
> 
> Donc le Pallas histoire d'avoir une fixation plus facile à mettre en place pour Mme MiniaAr tout en prévoyant le coup en pouvant enlever le bouclier et garder le siège pendant 10 ans. Bon ça fait 300 boules le changement mais quand on aime, on ne compte pas non? 
> En vrai, comme je comptais acheter un Solutions dès qu'elle aurait atteint les bonnes conditions de taille et de poids, je ne paye que le bouclier en plus pour les 1 ans et demi d'utilisation environ. 
> 
> Du coup ma question: Les protections latérales du Pallas G I-Size, vous savez si elles peuvent s'enlever? Parce qu'elle aura le siège du milieu et je dois tenir les trois Cybex de front. Ok, j'ai un S-Max qui est bien grand mais je m'inquiète quand même. Sinon il y aurait le Pallas S-Fix mais il est compatible avec l'ancienne norme et pas la nouvelle (et coûte 30€ de plus...)
> https://shop.cybex-online.com/en/lu/...i-Size_EN.html
> ...


Faire 3 gosses à notre époque ? Vraiment inconscients.

 ::ninja::

----------


## MiniaAr

Bon j'ai trouvé la réponse à ma question et on peut enlever les protections latérales du G I-size (qui ne servent à rien pour le siège au milieu) et comme personne n'avait d'objection, j'ai craqué et commandé le siege.  ::ninja:: 

J'ai atteint mon objectif d'être full Cybex, il aura fallu attendre 6 ans!

----------


## Flad

Dites voir les parents. J'aimerai regarder "Pompoko" avec mes enfants (quasi 7 ans et 8 ans et demi).
Sur netflix il est indiqué 13+ , sur un autre site ils disent qu'à partir de 7ans c'est ok.
Je ne l'ai jamais vu du coup, je ne sais pas quelle recommandation suivre.
Des gens l'ont vu/montré à leurs enfants ici ? Et vous diriez quel âge du coup ?

----------


## Zouuu

> Dites voir les parents. J'aimerai regarder "Pompoko" avec mes enfants (quasi 7 ans et 8 ans et demi).
> Sur netflix il est indiqué 13+ , sur un autre site ils disent qu'à partir de 7ans c'est ok.
> Je ne l'ai jamais vu du coup, je ne sais pas quelle recommandation suivre.
> Des gens l'ont vu/montré à leurs enfants ici ? Et vous diriez quel âge du coup ?


Ils se servent de leur couilles comme parachute.

Ils tuent des humains.

Sinon à part ça, ça va  ::):

----------


## Flad

> Ils se servent de leur couilles comme parachute.
> 
> Ils tuent des humains.
> 
> Sinon à part ça, ça va


Ah ouais.
Bon je vais peut être attendre un peu.

----------


## Zouuu

Le mieux en vrai, ca serait que tu le regardes de ton côté pour te faire un avis. Y a rien de choquant, juste des tanuki qui veulent proteger leur foret contre l expansion des humains. Y a tout un côté tradition nippone et ecologie (comme bien souvent). 

Mais c est pas Miyazaki qui a fait ce film, c est Takahata, le réalisateur du Tombeau des lucioles ou encore Le Conte de la princesse Kaguya.. bref, pas les plus fun de la bande.

Je laisse le soin aux spécialiste de corriger.

----------


## Primopuelle

Pompoko c'est aussi long et le rythme est parfois assez lent. Pas sûr que ça captive facilement les enfants.

----------


## Flad

Ok merci des précisions !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Dites voir les parents. J'aimerai regarder "Pompoko" avec mes enfants (quasi 7 ans et 8 ans et demi).
> Sur netflix il est indiqué 13+ , sur un autre site ils disent qu'à partir de 7ans c'est ok.
> Je ne l'ai jamais vu du coup, je ne sais pas quelle recommandation suivre.
> Des gens l'ont vu/montré à leurs enfants ici ? Et vous diriez quel âge du coup ?


Je te dirais que, pour le coup, on l'a regardé il y a peu de temps. 10 ans le plus jeune et c'est bien passé. Je pense qu'avant c'est limite. Pas trop pour les grosses couilles mais pour le rythme du film parfois assez lent.

----------


## Zouuu



----------


## Stratosfear

> Question pour les parents employeurs d'assistante maternelle :
> 
> On est bien d'accord, que dès que la garde commence, il faut le déclarer sur le site de la CAF, qui eux vont me donner un code PAJEMPLOI par courrier ?


UPDATE : en ayant fait la demande de CMG mardi dernier, via le site de la CAF, j'ai reçu mes codes PAJEMPLOI ce matin.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> les p'tites poules de Christian Jolibois pour plus tard


Meilleure série du monde.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah ! Pompoko !

----------


## Ventilo

Ya pas une loi qui autorise a vendre son gosse de + de 6 ans quand il fait "c'est pas bon" devant son assiette a 19h et qu'il l'a devore a 21h?
C'est pour un ami  ::ninja::

----------


## MiniaAr

Bon, on vient de recevoir le Pallas.

Problème: les premiers essais avec ma fille ne sont pas terribles et elle aime pas du tout le bouclier. Ça la dérange et elle force pour essayer de s'en défaire.
Est-ce que vous avez déjà eu cette situation et si oui est-ce que vous avez réussi à l'habituer et comment? Ou alors il faut que je renvoie le siège et que j'attende ses 3 ans - 100cm pour passer direct à un Groupe 2-3?

Ça m'embêterait de repasser au harnais mais si elle refuse d'aller sur son siège ou fait une crise à chaque fois dedans, ça va pas le faire.  ::(:

----------


## Playford

> Bon, on vient de recevoir le Pallas.
> 
> Problème: les premiers essais avec ma fille ne sont pas terribles et elle aime pas du tout le bouclier. Ça la dérange et elle force pour essayer de s'en défaire.
> Est-ce que vous avez déjà eu cette situation et si oui est-ce que vous avez réussi à l'habituer et comment? Ou alors il faut que je renvoie le siège et que j'attende ses 3 ans - 100cm pour passer direct à un Groupe 2-3?
> 
> Ça m'embêterait de repasser au harnais mais si elle refuse d'aller sur son siège ou fait une crise à chaque fois dedans, ça va pas le faire.


Nan mais c'est classique ça, il y a toujours un petit temps d'adaptation au bouclier. Attend qu'elle s'endorme dessus une fois ou qu'elle l'utilise comme "tablette" pour jouer et ça ira mieux.  :;): 

PS: en revanche veille à ce qu'elle soit à l'aise, pas de gros manteau, etc. Pour ne pas qu'elle "étouffe" dedans.

----------


## Bouyi

> Ya pas une loi qui autorise a vendre son gosse de + de 6 ans quand il fait "c'est pas bon" devant son assiette a 19h et qu'il l'a devore a 21h?
> C'est pour un ami


Tu peux proposer à ton ami de l'abandonner en forêt, comme les chiens l'été. C'est radical mais ça fonctionne pas mal.

----------


## SuperLowl

Dites, je crois que je suis débile : je n'arrive pas à remettre la main sur le lien me permettant de calculer le taux horaire à payer pour la garde de notre petit à la crèche. Je cherche sur la CAF mais rien... Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

On a reçu le contrat 2022 et le montant est... un peu élevé. J'avais compris que le taux horaire était calculé sur la base des revenus N-2. Or il y a 2 ans, c'est l'année où ma compagne ne bosse presque pas et pendant laquelle j'ai eu moi-même un peu de chômage partiel. Donc on s'attendait à une baisse de notre taux horaire. Sauf que ce n'est pas le cas donc j'aimerais comprendre avant de signer.

----------


## Flad

> Dites, je crois que je suis débile : je n'arrive pas à remettre la main sur le lien me permettant de calculer le taux horaire à payer pour la garde de notre petit à la crèche. Je cherche sur la CAF mais rien... Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
> 
> On a reçu le contrat 2022 et le montant est... un peu élevé. J'avais compris que le taux horaire était calculé sur la base des revenus N-2. Or il y a 2 ans, c'est l'année où ma compagne ne bosse presque pas et pendant laquelle j'ai eu moi-même un peu de chômage partiel. Donc on s'attendait à une baisse de notre taux horaire. Sauf que ce n'est pas le cas donc j'aimerais comprendre avant de signer.


Essai sur le site de pajemploi peut etre.

----------


## Isdrydge

Messieurs, je suis à la recherche d'un siege 2/3.

Auriez vous des modèles à conseiller ? Je me perd car il y a sur une même marque / modèle plusieurs déclinaisons. 

Britax Kid Fix ? 
Cybex Solution Si-fix ?

----------


## Zouuu

> Messieurs, je suis à la recherche d'un siege 2/3.
> 
> Auriez vous des modèles à conseiller ? Je me perd car il y a sur une même marque / modèle plusieurs déclinaisons. 
> 
> Britax Kid Fix ? 
> Cybex Solution Si-fix ?


Le moins cher possible : genre SOLUTION X-FIX https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00606058A?th=1

ou https://www.amazon.fr/Cybex-Si%C3%A8...dp/B00M2O9YFE/

On va dire que 120 € c'est le prix moyen pour du isofix pallas, possible de gratter 10/20 € en promo de temps en temps.

----------


## Isdrydge

pourquoi le moins cher possible ? Je cherche confort et sécurité. Je veux pas mettre 500 balles si c'est over abusé, mais je peux gratter un peu je pense.

Après y'a certainement une raison derrière ca ? genre celui la est de même qualité / sécurité que les autres pour un tarif plus bas ?

----------


## Stratosfear

Bonsoir !

J'ai récupéré ma fille (4 mois) chez la nounou ce soir et je remarque qu'elle a une toux sèche (enfin je crois ?) et a parfois une respiration "enrouée" (c'est pas tout le temps, là par exemple elle dort et tout semble normal). La nounou ne m'a rien dit.
Pas de fièvre (37°C tout pile). Ça ne semble pas la gêner (elle mange, joue et semble de bonne humeur). Rien dans le nez, il n'est pas encombré.

Qu'est-ce que ça pourrait être ? (Je sais bien que l'avis d'un médecin est essentiel mais je n'arrive pas à la joindre).

----------


## Supergounou

> Qu'est-ce que ça pourrait être ?


Le froid? C'est l'hiver, y a de la pathologie. Si ça ne la gène pas, tant mieux. Continue de check la température, et si elle mange etc... Si ça reste stable, pas besoin de s'alarmer pour rien. Sinon, médecin.

----------


## Stratosfear

Faut dire ça à la maman ! Vu l'âge, c'est la première fois que ça nous arrive. On sait pas vraiment comment gérer puisqu'on arrive pas à joindre notre médecin et qu'elle ne travaille pas le vendredi.

Elle a bien mangé là et ne semble vraiment pas dérangée.

Je tenterai d'avoir un médecin demain mais c'est pas simple.

----------


## TwinBis

À défaut de médecin, tu n'as pas une PMI près de chez toi ?

----------


## Typpex

Sinon, un coup de fil à médigarde ça suffit à rassurer.

----------


## Supergounou

Si elle n'a pas de fièvre, qu'elle mange, qu'elle fait caca comme d'hab, bref, qu'elle fait sa vie sauf qu'elle tousse un peu, ne te tracasse pas, dans 2j ce sera oublié. Nettoie lui bien le nez au sérum phy avant chaque repas, hydrate là régulièrement, et surveille la bien, mais sans paniquer. Si tu veux vraiment lui filer quelque chose et que tu crois au shamanisme, droséra composé, 3 granules que tu fais dissoudre dans une petite cuillère d'eau, 3x par jour.

Au premier signe bizarre par contre, SOS médecin si t'as pas le choix avec son pédiatre.

----------


## Stratosfear

Merci pour les conseils.
Elle a fait une super nuit et est d'excellente humeur ce matin (morte de rire tout le temps).

Je vais me démerder pour décrocher un rdv avec un médecin d'ici ce soir ou demain matin.

----------


## Sharn

Si c'est rien de grave tu auras une magnifique ordonnance pour du Doliprane.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ventilo

ouaiis du doliprane gratuit ! le bonbon des enfants !

----------


## Stratosfear

P'tite rhyno qui va bien. Donc rien de grave du tout, en plus la nounou la prend quand même.
Lavages de nez réguliers au spray et c'est tout.

Il a donné du doliprane aussi mais comme elle n'a pas de fièvre et ne semble pas dérangée, on va pas lui en donner.

----------


## Zouuu

> pourquoi le moins cher possible ? Je cherche confort et sécurité. Je veux pas mettre 500 balles si c'est over abusé, mais je peux gratter un peu je pense.
> 
> Après y'a certainement une raison derrière ca ? *genre celui la est de même qualité / sécurité que les autres pour un tarif plus bas ?*


C'est ça, ce modèle a un excellent rapport qualité prix. Et le moins cher possible car il y a souvent des promos, exemple encore mieux :

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B073H8F2GS?smid=A1X6FK5RDHNB96

104 € le CYBEX Silver Siège Auto Solution M-Fix SL, difficile de faire aussi bien à ce prix.

----------


## fishinou

Je confirme si besoin est, au top  :;):

----------


## SuperLowl

Tiens d'ailleurs, je regarde aussi car je sens que je vais en avoir besoin plus rapidement que ce que j'espérais* : les sièges auto de chez Cybex ne s'installent pas dos à la route, si ? J'essaie de regarde mais je ne vois rien qui le précise et les fixations semblent dirigées pour s'installer face à la route. En tout cas pour le Pallas. Je rate un truc ?



*8 mois, 10 kg. Bon là il est pas loin du 4 pattes donc j'ai espoir que la courbe de prise de poids ralentisse. Mais vu qu'il a bon appétit, je commence à regarder quoi...

----------


## amiral_slip

Vous avez une astuce, une video pedagogique bien foutu pour expliquer le lacage des chaussures? c'est dur...

----------


## Zouuu

> Tiens d'ailleurs, je regarde aussi car je sens que je vais en avoir besoin plus rapidement que ce que j'espérais* : les sièges auto de chez Cybex ne s'installent pas dos à la route, si ? J'essaie de regarde mais je ne vois rien qui le précise et les fixations semblent dirigées pour s'installer face à la route. En tout cas pour le Pallas. Je rate un truc ?
> 
> 
> 
> *8 mois, 10 kg. Bon là il est pas loin du 4 pattes donc j'ai espoir que la courbe de prise de poids ralentisse. Mais vu qu'il a bon appétit, je commence à regarder quoi...


Dos à la route, c'est Sirona c'est cybex.

Sinon t'as le Joie spin 360 qu'est pas mal.

----------


## SuperLowl

OK donc "que" jusqu'à 18 kg si je regarde rapidement. Et après faut que je repaie à nouveau pour un siège auto digne de ce nom. Hmm...  :tired:

----------


## Pinkipou

> Vous avez une astuce, une video pedagogique bien foutu pour expliquer le lacage des chaussures? c'est dur...


Et hop, cadeau !
En plus c'est validé scientifiquement par une pointure.  ::ninja:: 
Et empiriquement par un lam(bd)a d'Internet.

----------


## Sigps220

> OK donc "que" jusqu'à 18 kg si je regarde rapidement. Et après faut que je repaie à nouveau pour un siège auto digne de ce nom. Hmm...


Je te rassure c'est pas linéaire. Le poids augmente très faiblement après 12 mois, la taille grandit mais le poids stagne quasiment. Ca m'avait surpris également.

----------


## Tahia

> Vous avez une astuce, une video pedagogique bien foutu pour expliquer le *lacage* des chaussures? c'est dur...


Bah écoute y'as de bonnes marque  chez mon cordonnier  ::ninja::

----------


## Zouuu

> OK donc "que" jusqu'à 18 kg si je regarde rapidement. Et après faut que je repaie à nouveau pour un siège auto digne de ce nom. Hmm...


Je sais qu'on veut le meilleur pour les enfants, le plus de sécurité, etc... Mais ça a un prix... certes c'est "amorti" avec plusieurs enfants, mais bon...

Une fois le cosy passé, tu peux soit attendre que ton enfant fasse +80cm pour le mettre dans un siège groupe 1/2/3 avec bouclier (type pallas). Soit le mettre dans un 0+/1 dos à la route puis dans un 2/3.

Pour la première, on a fait cosy =>gr 1/2/3 car elle a été grande rapidement (elle dépasse toujours les courbes) 
Pour la 2e, qui est l'inverse en terme de croissance, on a fait cosy => groupe 0+/1 (elle est toujours dedans et va y rester)
Et le 3e, qui est un costaud (il rattrape déjà sa soeur...) on va faire cosy => groupe 1/2/3   je pense

cosy+base = 200 €
groupe 0+/1 pivotable = 200 / 250 €
groupe 1/2/3 = moins de 150€ (exemple https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/r...pe-123-2290350)

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Pas d'intérêt à prendre un autre Pallas chez Cybex ? Le premier de la gamme tout simplement nommé Pallas Fix suffit largement?
Il est encore disponible à 120€ chez moi, j'irai bien le prendre en avance.
La petite est à tout juste 9kg/76cm à 1an et est toujours dans l'Aton 5 pour l'instant.

----------


## Zouuu

Oui ca suffit largement.

----------


## LeLiquid

Bon c'est mon vidage de sac menseul :

Le sevrage, on y arrive pas, ça fait 3 semaines qu'elle va chez la nounou. Elle passe 8h sans bouffer (enfin si elle prend de la purée, ça elle prend super facilement ^^) puis refuse malgré tout de prendre le biberon. Et par conséquent on passe des nuits de merde parce qu'on la décalle. Sa période où elle passe 8h sans bouffer c'est pas la nuit mais en pleine journée.

Du coup j'avoue que je commence à saturer. Ca avance pas, on la décale.. Et je commence à en vouloir à ma nana pour avoir choisi l'allaitement exclusif. ^^
Ou alors faut s'avouer vaincu et elle se fout en congé mat pour quelques mois. J'en sais rien.  :Emo:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

SI elle prend de la purée, vous avez pas essayé de lui faire de la bouillie pour le soir plutôt qu'un biberon ?

Ou peut être encore trop jeune ?

----------


## LeLiquid

De la bouillie de quoi ? De lait ?

Elle a 4 mois et demi.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Lait et céréales oui.

Vous avez essayé de lui faire boire le lait autrement qu'au biberon sinon ?
Tasse à bec ou cuillère par exemple ?

Très chiant la cuillère mais ça m'a sauvé une nuit au début quand maman travaillait de nuit et que la petite ne voulait pas de biberons non plus.

----------


## LeLiquid

La nounou lui en file à la cuillère parfois. Mais c'est pas durable..

Pour la tasse à bec on a aussi essayé et c'était pas concluant, peut être trop petite encore.

----------


## Supergounou

Et son pédiatre en pense quoi ? Elle ne perd pas de poids au moins ?

----------


## LeLiquid

Elle est grasse comme pas permis  ::P: . On a pas de pédiatre, elle est suivi par un généraliste. Ca l'inquiète pas plus que ça. En soit pour elle ça roule, c'est pour nous que c'est problématique.

Après on a vu un pediatre. On a juste perdu 60e. D'ailleurs j'ai beaucoup aimé ses conseils sur le sevrage. Surtout quand à la fin elle te dit que pour une de ses enfants elle avait pris une nounou à coté du boulot pour lui filer le sein le midi.  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

> Après on a vu un pediatre. On a juste perdu 60e. D'ailleurs j'ai beaucoup aimé ses conseils sur le sevrage. Surtout quand à la fin elle te dit que pour une de ses enfants elle avait pris une nounou à coté du boulot pour lui filer le sein le midi.


Vous avez tiré le gros-lot, conseil de merde + gros dépassement d'honoraires, difficile de faire pire  :^_^: 
C'est normal qu'elle soit grasse, elle ne bouge pas de la journée. Tant qu'elle ne perd pas de poids, pas de soucis pour elle au niveau de la santé. Ça viendra, faut insister, surtout de votre côté, la route peut-être longue. Elle pleure beaucoup du coup? Tu me rappelles son age ?

----------


## Kiyo

Sur un forum de jeunes mamans je me rappelle d’une maman qui avait donné son lait sous forme de flan parce que sa petite refusait le biberon. J’ai retrouvé un article ici : https://www.lllfrance.org/vous-infor...-lait-maternel. De manière générale sur lllfrance il devrait y avoir moyen d’avoir une conseillère qui peut avoir des conseils et des pistes intéressantes.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Vous avez tiré le gros-lot, conseil de merde + gros dépassement d'honoraires, difficile de faire pire 
> C'est normal qu'elle soit grasse, elle ne bouge pas de la journée. Tant qu'elle ne perd pas de poids, pas de soucis pour elle au niveau de la santé. Ça viendra, faut insister, surtout de votre côté, la route peut-être longue. Elle pleure beaucoup du coup? Tu me rappelles son age ?


Elle pleure pas mal ouai. Enfin surtout quand on arrete de jouer/s'occuper d'elle. Mais j'imagine que c'est juste une chieuse.  ::ninja::  A moins que tu parles de pleurer lorsqu'on file le biberon. Dans ce cas la ça depend..
Et elle a 4 mois et demI.





> Sur un forum de jeunes mamans je me rappelle d’une maman qui avait donné son lait sous forme de flan parce que sa petite refusait le biberon. J’ai retrouvé un article ici : https://www.lllfrance.org/vous-infor...-lait-maternel. De manière générale sur lllfrance il devrait y avoir moyen d’avoir une conseillère qui peut avoir des conseils et des pistes intéressantes.



Vais rregarder ça, sachant que ma femme a déja pris du agar je sais pas quoi pour tenter de solidifier son lait mat, sans succes jusque la xD m

----------


## Supergounou

> Elle pleure pas mal ouai. Enfin surtout quand on arrete de jouer/s'occuper d'elle. Mais j'imagine que c'est juste une chieuse.  A moins que tu parles de pleurer lorsqu'on file le biberon. Dans ce cas la ça depend..
> Et elle a 4 mois et demi.


Non, pleurer parce qu'elle a faim. De ce que tu me dis, y a pas trop l'air d'y avoir de problème en fait. Peut-être qu'elle fait des grosses réserves en mangeant tout ce qu'elle peut tant qu'elle peut, même si 8h c'est long et pas commun, il faut l'avouer. Tant que sa courbe de poids est bonne, et qu'elle n'a pas l'air d'en souffrir, nul besoin de s'inquiéter je pense.

Et insistez avec le biberon, avant le sein en systématique, tant pis si vous jetez le lait. Toujours, encore.

----------


## LeLiquid

On s'inquiète parce que ma femme peut pas retourner travailler tant qu'elle prend pas le biberon.

Pour ce qui est de la petiote elle semble tenir le coup niveau bouffe, mais ça la dérègle complétement je pense.

On est un peu à bout sur ce sujet.. Je repense à la pédiatre : "Mais j'insiste combien de temps ?" - 1h30 2h."


 ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

C'est normal d'être à bout, mais le plus gros travail des parents, c'est de prendre sur soi. Et t'as pas fini d'en baver mon pauvre, ça c'est rien comparé à ce qui t'attend. Rome ne s'est pas construit en 1 jour.

----------


## Magnarrok

Oh oui ! On se souvient toujours de son premier gastro...  ::trollface::

----------


## Ckao

Sa première gastro on avait bien rigolé, quand après le biberon tu le tiens dans tes bras et que tu vois le jet sur le carrelage bientôt suivi de 2 ou 3 autres tu sens que t'es pas couché et que tu entres dans les choses sérieuses  :^_^:

----------


## LeLiquid

Après le biberon.. Frimeur..  :tired: 

Moi j'ai l'impression qu'on regresse, notamment à cause des nuits moisies qu'elle fait. 

J'ai beau être matinal, j'ai mal.

----------


## Kariatus

Hello,

Ici aussi difficultés à prendre le biberon. La nounou lui donne à la cuillière. Et elle nous réveille la nuit aussi pour manger. Allaitement exclusif ici aussi. Bref pour te dire que t'es pas sorti de l'auberge...

Notre pédiatre nous a dit que certains enfants ne prennent jamais le biberon et que du coup c'est petite cuillière avec le lait maternel ou yaourt (produit laitier) + eau à la petite cuillère (hydratation). On va surement devoir en passer par là.

----------


## Stratosfear

Des nouvelles de notre petite et de sa rhinopharyngite diagnostiquée vendredi.

Ben ça s'est bien transformé depuis hier : vomissements après les biberons, légère diarrhée avec selles glaireuses et un peu de fièvre (c'est monté à 38,6°C hier mais c'est vite redescendu). Donc retour chez le médecin aujourd'hui...
Et il va falloir la gérer les prochains jours puisqu'on va pas pouvoir la mettre chez la nounou dans cet état. J'ai une montagne de taf je sais pas comment on va faire.

Le pire dans tout ça : hormis une plans grande fatigue que d'habitude elle semble très bien vivre cette période. Toujours souriante, causante et de bonne humeur. On dirait qu'elle se fout de notre gueule quand on lui nettoie le vomi et qu'elle se marre...

----------


## TwinBis

Oui jusqu'à un certain point, les petits vivent vachement mieux leurs maladies que nous qui épongeons.  ::XD:: 

Mais tant mieux, ça fait tellement mal de les voir souffrir.

----------


## Sharn

> Elle pleure pas mal ouai. Enfin surtout quand on arrete de jouer/s'occuper d'elle. Mais j'imagine que c'est juste une chieuse.  A moins que tu parles de pleurer lorsqu'on file le biberon. Dans ce cas la ça depend..
> Et elle a 4 mois et demI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vais rregarder ça, sachant que ma femme a déja pris du agar je sais pas quoi pour tenter de solidifier son lait mat, sans succes jusque la xD m


Vous avez pensé à l'éventualité que ta femme fasse du lait dégueulasse ?  ::ninja:: 
Non mais réellement, vous mangez un truc régulièrement qui pourrait donner du goût au lait ?

----------


## LeLiquid

On se nourrit exclusivement de choufleur pourquoi ?  ::ninja:: 

Mais non je pense pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hello,
> 
> Ici aussi difficultés à prendre le biberon. La nounou lui donne à la cuillière. Et elle nous réveille la nuit aussi pour manger. Allaitement exclusif ici aussi. Bref pour te dire que t'es pas sorti de l'auberge...
> 
> Notre pédiatre nous a dit que certains enfants ne prennent jamais le biberon et que du coup c'est petite cuillière avec le lait maternel ou yaourt (produit laitier) + eau à la petite cuillère (hydratation). On va surement devoir en passer par là.


 :Emo:

----------


## NaliReverse

> Des nouvelles de notre petite et de sa rhinopharyngite diagnostiquée vendredi.
> 
> Ben ça s'est bien transformé depuis hier : vomissements après les biberons, légère diarrhée avec selles glaireuses et un peu de fièvre (c'est monté à 38,6°C hier mais c'est vite redescendu). Donc retour chez le médecin aujourd'hui...
> Et il va falloir la gérer les prochains jours puisqu'on va pas pouvoir la mettre chez la nounou dans cet état. J'ai une montagne de taf je sais pas comment on va faire.
> 
> Le pire dans tout ça : hormis une plans grande fatigue que d'habitude elle semble très bien vivre cette période. Toujours souriante, causante et de bonne humeur. On dirait qu'elle se fout de notre gueule quand on lui nettoie le vomi et qu'elle se marre...


Je me souviens de mon fils au taquet alors qu'il avait 40 de fièvre. En général ils le vivent bien mieux que nous.

----------


## Stratosfear

Des suites de mon feuilleton : par acquis de conscience, on est allé faire un test COVID. Ma femme est positive.  ::(: 

Donc c'est sûrement ce qu'à notre petite aussi. Il va falloir aller la faire tester.

----------


## Stratosfear

Nouveau rebondissement : bronchiolite selon un autre médecin.

On commence à moins rigoler là.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Si on vous prescrit de la kiné respiratoire pour le petit, demandez à sortir de la pièce et bouchez vous les oreilles tant que ce n'est pas fini. Sans rire.

Je l'ai vu faire sur ma petite sœur et je n'ai jamais oublié la vue et le bruit du truc. Affreux. Et c'est un point de vue partagé par pas mal de parents qui y ont assisté horrifié tout en se demandant si le professionnel essayait pas de tuer leur môme.

C'est un soin très efficace et je vous recommande de le faire mais inutile de vous graver ça dans la mémoire à cause d'un kiné qui ne vous explique pas en détail pourquoi et comment il va procéder.

Bon courage.

----------


## TwinBis

Apparemment la kiné respiratoire n'est plus officiellement recommandée en France depuis 2019:
https://www.quechoisir.org/actualite...mandee-n72919/

Une balance risque/bénéfice qui serait défavorable.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Ça c'est super intéressant. Merci. Mes parents étaient ravis des résultats à l'époque mais c’était il y a plus de 20 ans en effet.

----------


## fishinou

Y'a quand même un très gros biais dans la décision :




> La quasi-totalité des études ont été menées à l’hôpital, alors que seuls 3 % des nourrissons souffrant de bronchiolite sont hospitalisés. Des données de meilleure qualité, portant sur la kiné en ville, sont donc nécessaires. Elles permettraient de savoir si la kiné respiratoire réduit le risque d’hospitalisation, par exemple. Une proposition que soutient l’Ordre des masseurs-kinésithérapeutes.


Mon numéro 2 en a fait une paire de séances à 5 mois (en 2018). C'était certes impressionnant, mais jamais je serais sorti de la pièce ! Genre l'enfant qui te vois sortir juste avant de se faire "torturer", je vois pas comment ça peut être une bonne idée. Autant rester à côté à le rassurer autant que faire se peut.
Par contre faire ça avec un autre enfant présent ça me viendrait pas à l'idée non plus  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Nouveau rebondissement : bronchiolite selon un autre médecin.


Aïe, ça ce serait déjà beaucoup plus moche. Mais si c'est pris en charge assez tôt, ça se traite très bien. Courage !

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Y'a quand même un très gros biais dans la décision :
> 
> 
> 
> Mon numéro 2 en a fait une paire de séances à 5 mois (en 2018). C'était certes impressionnant, mais jamais je serais sorti de la pièce ! Genre l'enfant qui te vois sortir juste avant de se faire "torturer", je vois pas comment ça peut être une bonne idée. Autant rester à côté à le rassurer autant que faire se peut.
> Par contre faire ça avec un autre enfant présent ça me viendrait pas à l'idée non plus


Marrant, moi j'ai dans l'idée que c'est qu'il te voit lui laisser faire ça sans intervenir qui pourrait le perturber. Comme quoi, hein.

Et faire ça avec un autre gosse dans la pièce ben...mon beau-père est médecin urgentiste donc on a été élevé à la dure sur le côté médical. Quand l'un des enfants se blessait, les autres le tenait pendant que papa recousait à vif. Plus vite on recoud plus vite ça cicatrise et moins ça se voit tu comprends. Et l'anesthésie c'est du temps.

Tu me verras pas dire que c'était malin par contre. Lui qui rêvait de voir un de ses enfants dans le médical, pas un ne s'en est approché sur les 8 gosses.  ::P:

----------


## Stratosfear

Pour l'instant, la doc a dit que le maître-mot était : pas d'inquiétude.
Le bébé est bien rose, d'excellente humeur. Fatiguée et mange moins certes, mais rien d'inquiétant pour le moment.

Il faut surveiller. En traitement elle ne nous as prescris que de la ventoline à administrer via un inhalateur pour bébé. On verra bien comment ça évolue.

----------


## fishinou

> Marrant, moi j'ai dans l'idée que c'est qu'il te voit lui laisser faire ça sans intervenir qui pourrait le perturber. Comme quoi, hein.


Ben au moins t'es a côté et tu peux lui faire croire que tout va bien et que t'es avec lui dans ce moment difficile. Si t'es juste pas là ... Probable que ça change pas grand chose au final.

Par contre l'article ne détaille pas les effets secondaires de la pratique. Je le demande bien ce que ça peut être.

----------


## Ewestyr

> Il faut surveiller. En traitement elle ne nous as prescris que de la ventoline à administrer via un inhalateur pour bébé. On verra bien comment ça évolue.


Si ça peut te rassurer le mien enchaîne les bronchiolites depuis son entrée en crèche en Septembre, il en a fait 3 jusqu’à passage aux urgences pédiatriques ce qui a déclenché la prescription du protocole ventoline, depuis tout se passe bien. Quand il commence un peu à siffler, un coup d’inhalateur et on sent tout de suite que ça le soulage. Ça rassure tout le monde du coup (nous, mais aussi crèche qui a arrêté de le mettre dehors à la moindre toux). Il vient même de se finir son épisode Covid p’tit père..

----------


## Stratosfear

Vous avez une technique pour les lavages de nez au sérum phy ?

Nous, une fois sur deux, ça ne ressort pas par l'autre narine...

Notre petite commence à en avoir bien marre et dès qu'on la met sur le côté elle a compris ce qu'il va lui arriver et s'agite dans tous les sens et hurle. Donc c'est déjà pas évident pour lui introduire la pipette de sérum dans la narine sans la blesser...

----------


## Ventilo

Le seul truc que j'ai trouvé avec un numérobis pour le calmer, c'est de lui laisser boire le serum phy qu'il trouve super bon. Mais c'est pas dit que ça marche avec la tienne  ::P:

----------


## Primopuelle

Rien de plus que ce que tu lira sur le net. Et oui c'est souvent la bagarre mais c'est essentiel. Faut juste la maintenir fermement sans lui faire mal.

----------


## Stratosfear

Mais du coup, si elle avale au lieu de recracher par l'autre narine, c'est pas _si_ grave, si ?
Je veux vraiment pas passer au mouche-bébé, ça me semble un peu tôt.

----------


## Primopuelle

Tôt par rapport à quoi ? Son âge ? Tu peux l'utiliser sans problème (en restant délicat). C'est pas pire que le serum dans le nez.

----------


## Stratosfear

Ah d'accord. On m'a toujours dit que c'était un peu plus agressif que le sérum et que c'est à utiliser quand les autres techniques ne marchent pas.

----------


## Primopuelle

> Ah d'accord. On m'a toujours dit que c'était un peu plus agressif que le sérum et que c'est à utiliser quand les autres techniques ne marchent pas.


Possible. Le truc c'est surtout de trouver quelque chose qui fonctionne et avec lequel vous êtes à l'aise. Surtout si le nez est vraiment très encombré.

De notre coté on faisait plutôt l'inverse, mouche bébé dans un premier temps et serum phy si c'était trop encombré.

----------


## Kariatus

Nous à 6 mois on faisait les deux: Mouche bébé d'abord pour "enlever le plus gros" puis sérum pour bien dégager les narines. Ca sortait pas non plus systématiquement par l'autre narine, surtout si bien congestionné. Je pense que c'est pas trop grave le plus là dedans c'est que ça dégage un peu. A faire régulièrement (de mémoire on le faisait 6 fois par jour avant les repas principalement).

----------


## SuperLowl

> Je sais qu'on veut le meilleur pour les enfants, le plus de sécurité, etc... Mais ça a un prix... certes c'est "amorti" avec plusieurs enfants, mais bon...
> 
> Une fois le cosy passé, tu peux soit attendre que ton enfant fasse +80cm pour le mettre dans un siège groupe 1/2/3 avec bouclier (type pallas). Soit le mettre dans un 0+/1 dos à la route puis dans un 2/3.
> 
> Pour la première, on a fait cosy =>gr 1/2/3 car elle a été grande rapidement (elle dépasse toujours les courbes) 
> Pour la 2e, qui est l'inverse en terme de croissance, on a fait cosy => groupe 0+/1 (elle est toujours dedans et va y rester)
> Et le 3e, qui est un costaud (il rattrape déjà sa soeur...) on va faire cosy => groupe 1/2/3   je pense
> 
> cosy+base = 200 €
> ...


Merci pour les précisions. Faut que je m'y penche comme il faut dessus pour voir ce qu'on souhaite et ce qu'on peut avoir dans notre budget.

Ah et ici, c'est sérum phy aussi. Bébé assis dos à nous, on l'entoure avec un bras pour le maintenir et sérum phy dans une seringue pour bien viser le nez (et doser un peu ce qu'on lui envoie aussi). Globalement ça marche pas mal même si parfois il bouge la tête donc fait bien saisir les opportunités.
Par contre ouais, il a plutôt tendance à avaler qu'à recracher. Mais ça le gène pas tant que ça et la pédiatre nous a dit que c'était sans risque. Tant que le nez est propre à la fin hein...

----------


## Stratosfear

Oui on le fait avant chaque repas, qui sont fractionnés puisqu'elle ne finit plus ses biberons. Donc entre 4 et 6 fois par jour oui. Après elle a pas le nez tant ecomobré que ça (enfin ce qui est visible en tout cas).
Et ventoline 2 fois par jour (matin et soir).

----------


## Nonork

Pour le lavage de nez au sérum phy, on a trouvé ça beaucoup plus efficace de le faire avec une seringue plutôt que directement avec les petites pipettes jetables. Ca permet de bien doser le débit pour avoir un jet long et continue plutôt que de grosses giclées.

----------


## CHbox

> Pour le lavage de nez au sérum phy, on a trouvé ça beaucoup plus efficace de le faire avec une seringue plutôt que directement avec les petites pipettes jetables. Ca permet de bien doser le débit pour avoir un jet long et continue plutôt que de grosses giclées.


Idem, l'enfant assis sur la table à langer dos à nous, le dos appuyé sur nous, la seringue remplit de 2 pipettes, on penche légèrement la tête sur le côté et plitch, on recommence avec l'autre narine et normalement c'est clean. Notre fils y a droit après chaque bain et n'a jamais trop ronchonné de cette méthode, et quand il a fait sa rhyno ça a été la méthode "miracle". Le mouche bébé ou la pipette allongé en revanche c'était de la lutte gréco-romaine, et j'aime pas lutter contre mon fils ça me fait mal au cœur (en plus je perdais).

Edit : mince c'est exactement ce que décrit Superlowl pardon j'avais pas tout lu.

----------


## Sigps220

Chez nous le grand a très vite rejeté le lavage de nez au serum phy, on est passé au Stérimar (qui est bien mieux accepté), tu as des versions bébé avec un embout tout petit. Et on a un aspirateur à nez plutôt qu'un mouche bébé où c'est toi qui aspire.

----------


## Doniazade

MiniLoutre #2 est arrivé précipitamment à 4h ce matin, 3h après les premières contractions. Et il a même pas attendu d'arriver à la maternité, puisqu'il est né dans la voiture sur l'autoroute  ::w00t:: 

Monsieur Loutre est un peu traumatisé mais tout le monde va bien.

Son surnom officiel est Speedy Gonzalez.

----------


## Kiyo

Félicitations à vous et bienvenue à Speedy  ::lol::  Un bon rétablissement à toi !

----------


## Playford

Nous on utilise aussi le sérum phy mais on on a un ami pédiatre qui nous dis que c'est très bien mais qu'il faut pas hésité à en mettre plein plein, genre une à deux pipette par narine.

Du coup pour les cas ou elle beaucoup prise, on a opté pour le Nezpirateur. Un mouche bébé à raccorder à un aspirateur.
C'est super efficace, beaucoup beaucoup plus qu'un aspirateur électrique (on a eu celui linké par Sigps). L'inconvénient c'est si le bébé à peur de l'aspirateur.
L'enfant peut aussi trouver l'aspiration désagréable mais avec des astuces ludiques (aspirer le bout des doigts, le laisser faire tout seul, etc.) ça fini par passé.

Edit: Félicitations Doniazade.  :Clap:

----------


## fishinou

> MiniLoutre #2 est arrivé précipitamment à 4h ce matin, 3h après les premières contractions. Et il a même pas attendu d'arriver à la maternité, puisqu'il est né dans la voiture sur l'autoroute 
> 
> Monsieur Loutre est un peu traumatisé mais tout le monde va bien.
> 
> Son surnom officiel est Speedy Gonzalez.


GG ! Félicitations. Courage a monsieur Loutre pour ravoir les sièges  ::ninja::

----------


## Baroudeur

> MiniLoutre #2 est arrivé précipitamment à 4h ce matin, 3h après les premières contractions. Et il a même pas attendu d'arriver à la maternité, puisqu'il est né dans la voiture sur l'autoroute 
> 
> Monsieur Loutre est un peu traumatisé mais tout le monde va bien.
> 
> Son surnom officiel est Speedy Gonzalez.


Félicitations !

----------


## Sigps220

> MiniLoutre #2 est arrivé précipitamment à 4h ce matin, 3h après les premières contractions. Et il a même pas attendu d'arriver à la maternité, puisqu'il est né dans la voiture sur l'autoroute 
> 
> Monsieur Loutre est un peu traumatisé mais tout le monde va bien.
> 
> Son surnom officiel est Speedy Gonzalez.


Félicitation, ça doit effectivement être pas mal traumatisant l'accouchement dans la voiture !

----------


## Doniazade

> GG ! Félicitations. Courage a monsieur Loutre pour ravoir les sièges


J'avoue  :^_^:  Et googler "comment enlever des taches de sang dans une voiture" a un côté très serial killer  ::ninja::

----------


## CHbox

> MiniLoutre #2 est arrivé précipitamment à 4h ce matin, 3h après les premières contractions. Et il a même pas attendu d'arriver à la maternité, puisqu'il est né dans la voiture sur l'autoroute 
> 
> Monsieur Loutre est un peu traumatisé mais tout le monde va bien.
> 
> Son surnom officiel est Speedy Gonzalez.


Voilà une histoire qu'il va entendre un bon moment, félicitations  ::):

----------


## Flad

> MiniLoutre #2 est arrivé précipitamment à 4h ce matin, 3h après les premières contractions. Et il a même pas attendu d'arriver à la maternité, puisqu'il est né dans la voiture sur l'autoroute 
> 
> Monsieur Loutre est un peu traumatisé mais tout le monde va bien.
> 
> Son surnom officiel est Speedy Gonzalez.


Féloches !

----------


## Sharn

> MiniLoutre #2 est arrivé précipitamment à 4h ce matin, 3h après les premières contractions. Et il a même pas attendu d'arriver à la maternité, puisqu'il est né dans la voiture sur l'autoroute 
> 
> Monsieur Loutre est un peu traumatisé mais tout le monde va bien.
> 
> Son surnom officiel est Speedy Gonzalez.


Du coup, vous payez plus l'autoroute ?  ::ninja:: 

Félicitations à toi Loutre pressée.  :;):

----------


## Doniazade

C'est gratuit l'autoroute ici  ::P: 

Merci les canards !

----------


## M.Rick75

Félicitations Donia.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Nous on utilise aussi le sérum phy mais on on a un ami pédiatre qui nous dis que c'est très bien mais qu'il faut pas hésité à en mettre plein plein, genre une à deux pipette par narine.
> 
> Du coup pour les cas ou elle beaucoup prise, on a opté pour le Nezpirateur. Un mouche bébé à raccorder à un aspirateur.
> C'est super efficace, beaucoup beaucoup plus qu'un aspirateur électrique (on a eu celui linké par Sigps). L'inconvénient c'est si le bébé à peur de l'aspirateur.
> L'enfant peut aussi trouver l'aspiration désagréable mais avec des astuces ludiques (aspirer le bout des doigts, le laisser faire tout seul, etc.) ça fini par passé.
> 
> Edit: Félicitations Doniazade.


Je plussoie, rien de mieux que le Nezpirateur à ma connaissance pour déboucher et enlever la morve, le coût est modique et l'enfant se l'approprie facilement. Pour parer au  hurlement de l'aspirateur, en général je lui donne l'embout à se mettre dans le nez, il est dans le contrôle donc pas peur, et je lui plaque mes paumes sur ses oreilles, en démarrant l'aspi du pied.

----------


## Ckao

Félicitations pour la mini loutre #2, ça doit être les montagnes russes émotionnelles dans ces conditions! Papa loutre et toi étaient tous seuls à gérer ça ou les secours sont arrivés à temps?

Sinon pour le lavage du nez on a une rhino horn qui remplace bien les pipettes de sérum phy, un peu plus de préparation (faut la remplir d'un peu d'eau tiède salée) mais beaucoup moins de plastique gaspillé.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> MiniLoutre #2 est arrivé précipitamment à 4h ce matin, 3h après les premières contractions. Et il a même pas attendu d'arriver à la maternité, puisqu'il est né dans la voiture sur l'autoroute 
> 
> Monsieur Loutre est un peu traumatisé mais tout le monde va bien.
> 
> Son surnom officiel est Speedy Gonzalez.


Ahah sacrée arrivée le bébé ! Félicitations pour avoir géré la situation !

----------


## Lazyjoe

> MiniLoutre #2 est arrivé précipitamment à 4h ce matin, 3h après les premières contractions. Et il a même pas attendu d'arriver à la maternité, puisqu'il est né dans la voiture sur l'autoroute 
> 
> Monsieur Loutre est un peu traumatisé mais tout le monde va bien.
> 
> Son surnom officiel est Speedy Gonzalez.


Est-ce qu'on peut dire que le bébé est arrivé par le siège ? 

Félicitations !

----------


## Doniazade

> Félicitations pour la mini loutre #2, ça doit être les montagnes russes émotionnelles dans ces conditions! Papa loutre et toi étaient tous seuls à gérer ça ou les secours sont arrivés à temps?


Il est né alors que la voiture roulait encore. Même pas eu le temps d'enlever mon pantalon  ::wacko::  Ça faisait à peine 10 minutes qu'on était partis de la maison. 
L'ambulance est arrivée pour couper le cordon et nous escorter jusqu'à l'hôpital.

----------


## Sigps220

> Il est né alors que la voiture roulait encore. Même pas eu le temps d'enlever mon pantalon  Ça faisait à peine 10 minutes qu'on était partis de la maison. 
> L'ambulance est arrivée pour couper le cordon et nous escorter jusqu'à l'hôpital.


Sacré histoire ! Ca me rappelle un épisode de Bliss

Il va l'entendre souvent cette histoire de Bébé fusée

----------


## Ckao

Bonne stratégie du papa loutre, se concentrer sur la conduite sans jeter un seul regard vers sa droite  :^_^: 

J'aurai fait pareil  ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

> Sacré histoire ! Ca me rappelle un épisode de Bliss
> 
> Il va l'entendre souvent cette histoire de Bébé fusée


Je double post mais je trouve plus marrant le récit par Thomas VDB :




> Ça m'a fait penser à l'accouchement du n°2 de Thomas VDB:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cm6yf0rWSI&t=173s
> 
> 
> 
> ... La nature.

----------


## wiotts

Félicitations, en pleine voiture, c'est quand même chaud.
De mon côté pour les 2 derniers, Madame n'avait même pas eu le temps de monter dans la voiture  ::ninja:: 

Du coup je compatis pour la corvée de nettoyage, j'imagine que la moquette/tissu, c'est autre chose que du lino et des draps !

----------


## Stratosfear

Féloches !

----------


## Zouuu

> MiniLoutre #2 est arrivé précipitamment à 4h ce matin, 3h après les premières contractions. Et il a même pas attendu d'arriver à la maternité, puisqu'il est né dans la voiture sur l'autoroute 
> 
> Monsieur Loutre est un peu traumatisé mais tout le monde va bien.
> 
> Son surnom officiel est Speedy Gonzalez.


 ::lol::  Félicitations !

----------


## kilfou

Super donia, content pour vous !

----------


## Nonork

Félicitations !

----------


## kilfou

Bon les deux gamins positifs (7 et 10 ans, vaccinés une dose), youhou

----------


## fantinoo

Félicitations Doniazade !  ::):

----------


## Magnarrok

Tombé par hasard sur *Bluey* sur Disney+. Très sympa pour les petits de 4-6 ans. J'ai l'impression de me reconnaître en tant que papa avec celui du dessin animé (notamment le coup du ballon à l'épisode 3...).

 ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> MiniLoutre #2 est arrivé précipitamment à 4h ce matin, 3h après les premières contractions. Et il a même pas attendu d'arriver à la maternité, puisqu'il est né dans la voiture sur l'autoroute 
> 
> Monsieur Loutre est un peu traumatisé mais tout le monde va bien.
> 
> Son surnom officiel est Speedy Gonzalez.


Félicitations !
Belle anecdote pour égayer les repas futures  :^_^:

----------


## Wobak

> Félicitations !
> Belle anecdote pour égayer les repas futures


"Ah mais t'as toujours été un rapide toi, d'ailleurs vous savez qu'il est né avant d'arriver à l'hopital ?"

----------


## Ckao

> Tombé par hasard sur *Bluey* sur Disney+. Très sympa pour les petits de 4-6 ans. J'ai l'impression de me reconnaître en tant que papa avec celui du dessin animé (notamment le coup du ballon à l'épisode 3...).


J'adore cette série, elle passe aussi le matin sur France 5. Le papa est génial, je crois que son personnage a eu un prix de la meilleure représentation du papa dans un dessin animé.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> "Ah mais t'as toujours été un rapide toi, d'ailleurs vous savez qu'il est né avant d'arriver à l'hopital ?"


Remarque ça a failli m'arriver, ma mère était à deux doigts d'accoucher dans la voiture. Je ne suis même pas certain qu'elle ait atteinte la salle d'accouchement.
Depuis je suis ultra-speed et stressé, courage Doniazade !!!!  ::trollface::

----------


## Magnarrok

> ...
> Depuis je suis ultra-speed et stressé,...


Ouais, t'es un précoce quoi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> GG ! Félicitations. Courage a monsieur Loutre pour ravoir les sièges


Tu peux tenter le coup de pute "bonjour Monsieur le garagiste, il paraît que vous faites un forfait nettoyage à 25 euros et justement j'ai une tâche sur le siège avant..."

----------


## Ventilo

Mes gamins ont fait une lunii rechute. 
C'est assez marrant de voir qu'une boite racontant des histoires n'avait aucun succès entre 3 et  5 ans et cartonne maintenant chez les 5-7 ans.
Lunii a mis en place un abonnement, chaque mois = 1 histoire quelque soit le coût de celle ci.
C'est pas mal.

----------


## Flad

Mon fils, 8ans et demi.
Je prend son cahier de solfège, je vois de drôles de dessins dessus.
"C'est quoi ça ?
- Ben des fois pendant le cours je m'ennuie.
- Ok mais c'est quoi ces dessins.
- Ben quand je m'ennuie je dessine.
- Ok mais c'est quoi ?
- Ben des zizis."

Je suis coincé entre la consternation et le rire.

----------


## fishinou

Il est clairement en avance sur son âge comme tout bon fisl de canard !

Je me demande ce qu'il y'aura comme dessin dans son classeur de philo  ::P:

----------


## Flad

> Il est clairement en avance sur son âge comme tout bon fisl de canard !
> 
> Je me demande ce qu'il y'aura comme dessin dans son classeur de philo


Très certainement l'allégorie de la caverne  ::ninja::

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Très certainement l'allégorie du corps caverneux


fixed

----------


## Redlight

Je vais bientôt rejoindre votre monde où mon quotidien sera fait de caca, de lait et de nuit de folies



J'ai matté un peu l'OP mais les liste de naissances proposés on genre 8 ans. Je me demande si les pratiques n'ont pas évolué depuis. Vous en avez des plus récentes à me proposer svp ?

----------


## fishinou

Et oui, le forum vieillit  :Fouras: 

Y'a moins de bébé qu'à une époque (surtout des 1er), mais y'en a quand même un peu.

Par contre on peut pas te faire une liste de naissance toute prête  ::unsure::  Débroussaille un peu et vient poser des questions  :;): 

Ah oui et le plus important : Félicitations et bienvenu parmi nous  ::lol::

----------


## Redlight

> Et oui, le forum vieillit 
> 
> Y'a moins de bébé qu'à une époque (surtout des 1er), mais y'en a quand même un peu.
> 
> Par contre on peut pas te faire une liste de naissance toute prête  Débroussaille un peu et vient poser des questions 
> 
> Ah oui et le plus important : Félicitations et bienvenu parmi nous


J'ai vu que ça parlait pas mal de coussin morpho ou de cocoonababy par exemple. C'est toujours recommandé, d'actualité ?

Et merci

----------


## SuperLowl

> Je viens bientôt rejoindre votre monde

----------


## fishinou

> C'est toujours recommandé, d'actualité ?


Joker !  ::ninja:: 

C'est 50/50. Y'a des enfants qui kiffent, et d'autres ... Je dirais de faire au plus simple, donc sans. Si gros problème de sommeil les premières semaines, ça se tente. Si vous pouvez vous en faire prêter un pour tester c'est toujours mieux.

Dans tous les cas ce n'est à priori pas indispensable.

----------


## Redlight

> https://giphy.com/embed/A6PcmRqkyMOBy


C'est ma préparation physique, je me prive de sommeil pour être prêt le jour J  ::ninja::

----------


## Harrysa

Achète de la coke plus efficace  ::ninja::

----------


## fantinoo

Félicitations !  :;):

----------


## Ithilsul

Ow Redlight. Adieu (à ta vie).  :Sweat: 

Mais féloches quand même !  ::): 


Je viens quérir des conseils sur le dodo (de l'enfant, donc du nôtre par la même occasion  ::siffle:: )... 

Mini-bout a bientôt 22 mois. Depuis la naissance, ce n'est pas un gros dormeur nocturne, les fois où il a dépassé les 10 heures sur une nuit (même en cumulé) se comptent facilement sur les doigts des deux mains. On est plus souvent sur du 9 heures, parfois même moins.
Heureusement, depuis qu'il est chez une nounou (ça fait maintenant 3 mois) il fait de grosses siestes de 2h30 / 3h l'après-midi pour se rattraper, ce qui nous rassure car il a la croissance assez difficile, et on suspecte le manque de "vrai" sommeil de jouer.

Depuis plusieurs mois, il a des phases où, plusieurs jours d'affilée, il se réveille toujours à la même heure, à +/- 3 minutes, c'en est impressionnant. Il a eu une période où c'était 6h30, ce qui est déjà assez tôt (surtout quand on entend des proches nous dire "Ah ben le mien à 8h je dois le réveiller sinon il dort encore"  :tired: ). Et ce, quelle que soit l'heure du coucher, celui-ci étant généralement entre 20h et 20h30 (rarement plus tôt), jusqu'à 21h45 de manière très exceptionnelle. 

Sauf que là, il est depuis 10 jours dans une période où le réveil est à.... 5h15, là encore avec une précision d'horloge suisse. 
Et ça pique.  :Emo: 

Impossible qu'il se rendorme, que ce soit en le laissant râler (au bout de 5 vraies minutes, ça ne se calme pas du tout, au contraire), en allant lui parler pour le rassurer, en lui faisant un câlin (il montre la porte de sa chambre pour sortir), voire même en le promenant dans la maison endormie en le portant dans les bras (là il devient encore plus actif puisqu'il veut se balader). Et au final, il pète la forme, au point que parfois il refuse même la sieste du matin chez la nounou. 

À savoir également qu'il n'y a que chez nous qu'il a ce comportement : quand il est chez les grands-parents, le réveil c'est au plus tôt à 6h30, souvent au-delà de 7 heures, ce qui est un record pour lui.


Est-ce que vous avez déjà vécu ça et trouvé des solutions ? 

On a une petite suspicion que la sieste de quasiment 3h l'après-midi le repose trop, même s'il se réveille au plus tard à 16h20, ce qui fait qu'il y a au moins 3 heures avant le coucher du soir.
Mais cette sieste est aussi induite par les nuits trop courtes, difficile de la supprimer. C'est le serpent qui se mort la queue, et ça n'explique pas pourquoi il ne fait pas la même chose chez les grands-parents, chez qui il peut aussi faire des méga-siestes l'aprèm' ET bien dormir la nuit, au point qu'ils en sont presque à ne pas nous croire quand on leur dit ce qu'on vit...


Bref, nous sommes preneurs de tous conseils.



Halp.  :Emo:

----------


## Sigps220

On a un peu le même à la maison qui est plutôt matinal avec un réveil autour de 6h30. Mais effectivement si jamais pour une raison x ou y il se réveille à partir de 4h00 c'est très difficile de le faire se rendormir, par exemple si jamais il a une fuite dans sa couche.

Je partage le fait que les enfants semblent plutôt caler sur l'heure de réveil. L'heure de coucher importe finalement assez peu et c'est pas en décalant qu'il se lève plus tard.

A 22 mois, il n'y a plus besoins d'une sieste le matin mais effectivement une sieste l'après-midi, qui peut être longue. J'ai toujours entendu qu'un enfant qui est reposé dort bien.

Ce qui marche chez nous pour les réveils tôt le matin, c'est de lui dire qu'il faut encore dormir car c'est encore l'heure et que tout le monde dort encore. Il est passé dans un "lit de grand" autour de ses 2 ans, on avait la possibilité d'enlever une barrière de barreaux et donc il peut monter et descendre de son lit seul. Ca l'a beaucoup rassuré de pouvoir être autonome et il arrive certains matin qu'il joue calmement dans sa chambre seul quand on arrive. Au moins ça préserve ton sommeil.

----------


## Tahia

> Ow Redlight. Adieu (à ta vie). 
> 
> Mais féloches quand même ! 
> 
> 
> Je viens quérir des conseils sur le dodo (de l'enfant, donc du nôtre par la même occasion )... 
> 
> Mini-bout a bientôt 22 mois. Depuis la naissance, ce n'est pas un gros dormeur nocturne, les fois où il a dépassé les 10 heures sur une nuit (même en cumulé) se comptent facilement sur les doigts des deux mains. On est plus souvent sur du 9 heures, parfois même moins.
> Heureusement, depuis qu'il est chez une nounou (ça fait maintenant 3 mois) il fait de grosses siestes de 2h30 / 3h l'après-midi pour se rattraper, ce qui nous rassure car il a la croissance assez difficile, et on suspecte le manque de "vrai" sommeil de jouer.
> ...


Il dort avec quoi la nuit ? Vous avez essayé la veilleuse qui montre une lune et un soleil pour quand il a le droit de se lever et quand il doit dormir ?

----------


## SuperLowl

> Il dort avec quoi la nuit ? Vous avez essayé la veilleuse qui montre une lune et un soleil pour quand il a le droit de se lever et quand il doit dormir ?


J'allais poser un peu la même question : vous avez un "rituel" d'endormissement ? Et question annexe : les grands-parents en ont un ?
Après 5h15 ça pique oui mais 6h30 ça doit plus ou moins correspondre à votre propre réveil non ?


Je venais également demander conseil : depuis quelques jours, notre fils a une laryngite. Les médicaments prescrits par le médecin des urgences ne font manifestement pas effet donc on retourne chez le pédiatre aujourd'hui. Mais en attendant, ma compagne pense que sa chambre est trop sèche (50% d'humidité selon le truc qui nous donne aussi la température). On avait déjà essayé de mettre un bol d'eau chaude pour faire remonter ce taux mais sans trop de résultat. Bref. La maman me demande ce que je pense d'un humidificateur, de si c'est utile, etc. Et j'en ai aucune putain d'idée !  ::unsure:: 
Un avis les canards ?

Je précise que si on se pose la question, c'est que ce n'est pas sa première laryngite et encore moins son premier problème de toux.

----------


## ZyAvo

50% HR c'est ... très bien je dirais.

----------


## NaliReverse

Depuis 2 hivers j'utilise un truc conseillé par une ancienne collègue, des cristaux d'eucalyptus.
Un adulte peut en prendre un petit bout et le faire fondre dans sa bouche, ça dégage c'est assez incroyable, pour mes enfants je met un bol d'eau bouillante et quelques bouts de cristaux dans la chambre avant qu'ils se couchent.
J'étais assez sceptique au début mais je constate depuis ces deux derniers hivers une net amélioration (après la pandémie mondiale doit aider, avec les gestes barrières sont pas souvent malades).
Ma collègue en avait par une amie qui vit au Maroc, plus compliqué maintenant avec le covid, j'en trouve sur le net (exemple ici), un peu cher mais un tube fait très longtemps car tu en mets peu. Tu peux aussi utiliser des huiles essentielles d'eucalyptus mais je ne veux pas en mettre dans la chambre des enfants. Au moins les cristaux c'est sans danger si ingéré (et vu comment c'est fort ils le recracheraient de toute façon).

Sinon quand mon fils faisait de grosses laryngites avec des difficultés à respirer ma pédiatre donnait du célestène (c'est de la cortisone) c'était juste sur un ou deux jours, ça calmait bien mais bon c'est pas anodin comme médicament.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu peux mettre l'étendage à sécher dans la chambre d'enfant.

----------


## Ventilo

A l'époque on a eu la même problématique, on a acheté l'humidificateur. Vu qu'il traîne au sous sol depuis je doute de son efficacité réelle. Mais c'était pas déconnant pour la maman alors ca vaut bien les € si ca la calme  ::ninja:: 

Les trucs qui te foutent n'importe quel produit dans l'air bof. Les huiles essentielles vaporisees c'est juste du poison pour les poumons.

----------


## tenshu

> 50% HR c'est ... très bien je dirais.


Surtout en hiver et surtout si les chauffages tournent.
Chez nous on arrive à garder 40-50 mais l'an dernier on était largement sous les 30% et là oui un humidificateur ça aide pour ne pas avoir l'impression d'avoir eu la gorge/nez passée au papier de verre au réveil.

Attention nous on en a un de taille moyenne pour une chambre de 15m² pour une pièce de grande taille ça commence à douiller et à prendre beaucoup de place comme machine.

----------


## SuperLowl

Le chauffage ne tourne presque pas dans la chambre du bébé. Il est collé au mur qui donne sur le salon, et même s'il est bien épais, je pense qu'il reçoit bien la chaleur du poêle de l'autre pièce. Sans chauffer on peut monter facile à 21 ou 22° si on laisse sa porte ouverte.
Donc a priori, à part pour rassurer la maman, humidificateur inutile avec les 50% qu'on a actuellement. Au pire étendage dans la chambre effectivement. Merci.  :;): 

Maintenant que c'est réglé, y'a Ithilsul qui attend votre aide alors hop hop hop !

----------


## Ithilsul

Merci pour vos premières réponses.




> A 22 mois, il n'y a plus besoins d'une sieste le matin mais effectivement une sieste l'après-midi, qui peut être longue. J'ai toujours entendu qu'un enfant qui est reposé dort bien.


Effectivement, j'ai lu / entendu qu'il arrive à l'âge où la sieste du matin est facultative mais on peut toujours la conserver s'il le souhaite, surtout après des nuits comme ça : fin de semaine dernière, il a fait 4 h de sieste en cumulé sur une journée chez la nounou (1 h 20 puis 2 h 40 !). Et comme tu le mentionne et le confirment les professionnels de santé : plus ils dorment, plus ils dorment. 





> Ce qui marche chez nous pour les réveils tôt le matin, c'est de lui dire qu'il faut encore dormir car c'est encore l'heure et que tout le monde dort encore. Il est passé dans un "lit de grand" autour de ses 2 ans, on avait la possibilité d'enlever une barrière de barreaux et donc il peut monter et descendre de son lit seul. Ca l'a beaucoup rassuré de pouvoir être autonome et il arrive certains matin qu'il joue calmement dans sa chambre seul quand on arrive. Au moins ça préserve ton sommeil.


Hélas, on a bien tenté de lui expliquer que c'est la nuit, que toute la maison dort encore (parfois en faisant un tour pour lui changer les idées et le lui montrer), il n'a pas encore l'air d'en avoir bien conscience. Et je ne pense pas qu'il soit prêt pour qu'on enlève les barreaux, de ce que j'avais lu, le bon moment c'est quand il essaie lui-même de sortir du lit, et on en est encore loin.
Question complémentaire : comment fais-tu pour qu'il joue avec ses jouets quand il se lève, il ne fait pas tout noir dans sa chambre ? Ou tu as suffisamment de luminosité quand le jour est levé (ce qui veut dire que l'heure est déjà suffisamment avancée) ? 




> Il dort avec quoi la nuit ? Vous avez essayé la veilleuse qui montre une lune et un soleil pour quand il a le droit de se lever et quand il doit dormir ?





> J'allais poser un peu la même question : vous avez un "rituel" d'endormissement ? Et question annexe : les grands-parents en ont un ?


L'ancien rituel était un câlin + chansons sous son tipi avec une veilleuse (lien non-sponsorisé) aux couleurs changeantes, qu'on éteignait au coucher. Depuis qu'on a mis des étoiles phosphorescentes au plafond, c'est lui qui réduit le passage sous le tipi à 3 secondes (le temps de poser la tête et se relever) pour se précipiter vers le lit, pendant qu'on laisse la veilleuse, qui s'éteint au bout de 30 minutes. Le coucher en lui-même n'est que rarement un problème. On hésite à la programmer pour qu'elle se rallume quand il crie, de peur que ça ne le réveille encore plus de voir la lumière.

Quant aux grands-parents, chez eux aussi le coucher est facile, sans rituel ou accompagnement. Même la mise en sieste se fait sans heurts chez eux !


Effectivement, ça mériterait d'essayer la veilleuse "pédagogique", des fois qu'il le comprenne mieux que nos explications...






> Après 5h15 ça pique oui mais 6h30 ça doit plus ou moins correspondre à votre propre réveil non ?


Alors en temps normal oui, mais au bout de plusieurs mois de ce régime, avec des nuits rarement continues, on n'arrive hélas plus à suivre le rythme.




> humidificateur, de si c'est utile


Sans aller à l'encontre de l'avis des autres canards, et sans avoir mesuré l'humidité, on en a un à la maison qu'on nous avait donné, on l'a utilisé parce que je ne pense pas que ça fasse de mal, sans pour autant être certain que ça soit bien pratique.
À l'inverse, on avait fait un séjour en altitude (> 2000m) alors qu'il avait le nez pris dans une chambre sèche, ça avait été l'enfer et un humidificateur aurait probablement été d'une bonne aide.

----------


## Sigps220

> Hélas, on a bien tenté de lui expliquer que c'est la nuit, que toute la maison dort encore (parfois en faisant un tour pour lui changer les idées et le lui montrer), il n'a pas encore l'air d'en avoir bien conscience. Et je ne pense pas qu'il soit prêt pour qu'on enlève les barreaux, de ce que j'avais lu, le bon moment c'est quand il essaie lui-même de sortir du lit, et on en est encore loin.
> Question complémentaire : comment fais-tu pour qu'il joue avec ses jouets quand il se lève, il ne fait pas tout noir dans sa chambre ? Ou tu as suffisamment de luminosité quand le jour est levé (ce qui veut dire que l'heure est déjà suffisamment avancée) ?


C'est une très bonne question ... Il y a une petite lumière résiduelle dans sa chambre car le séjour est un peu éclairé par l'électroménager de la cuisine mais c'est super léger. La seule source de lumière probable ce sont les petites voitures qu'il embarque pour s'endormir (avec les 3 peluches et 1 ou 2 livres, il y a du monde dans son lit !). Je pense qu'il doit ensuite arriver à ramper dans sa chambre et retrouver le mur avec l'interrupteur pour l'allumer. La lumière du jour, en ce moment c'est pas avant 8h00 donc il fait ça dans le noir. 

Chez nous, la balade pour lui montrer que tout est bien endormi ça ne marche pas. Car justement le faire sortir ça le réveille. C'est plutôt ma femme qui gère (car elle l'entend en premier et a tendance à être plus fine que moi) mais l'idée c'est d'être ferme sur le fait de rester dans son lit et de se rendormir mais en même temps de rassurer et de faire un câlin. Quand il avait l'âge de ton fils, la technique qui marchait pas mal c'était de prendre une couverture et de venir se coucher dans sa chambre (il y a un grand canapé dans sa chambre). C'est pas l'idéal mais au moins tu dors plus qu'avec un réveil à 5h15. Mais ça fait un moment qu'on a pas eu besoins de ce subterfuge. 

Par contre, en semaine le réveil est entre 6h15 et 6h45 en général (alors qu'on voudrait le réveiller plutôt vers 7h00). Alors qu'il dort souvent plus le week-end, je pense qu'au final il cherche à se lever tôt pour pouvoir passer du temps avec nous avant qu'on parte et qu'il aille chez la nourrice. 




> Sans aller à l'encontre de l'avis des autres canards, et sans avoir mesuré l'humidité, on en a un à la maison qu'on nous avait donné, on l'a utilisé parce que je ne pense pas que ça fasse de mal, sans pour autant être certain que ça soit bien pratique.
> À l'inverse, on avait fait un séjour en altitude (> 2000m) alors qu'il avait le nez pris dans une chambre sèche, ça avait été l'enfer et un humidificateur aurait probablement été d'une bonne aide.


On a un thermomètre qui fait humidificateur dans la chambre de chacun des garçons. Je ne suis pas certains de la fiabilité (c'est un truc vraiment pas cher qu'on a). Mais effectivement l'hiver quand tu chauffes pas mal, l'humidité à tendance à baisser (encore plus avec des chauffages électriques). Bon par chez nous, c'est clairement pas le cas cet hiver, où l'humidité est souvent au-delà de 50% sans problème. On a eu en cadeau de naissance un humidificateur et on s'en servait et ça aidait à calmer des toux sèches dans la nuit sur les deux hivers précédents. Pour le coup, on avait un truc "technologique" où on programmait un % d'humidité souhaitée et le truc se déclenchait et s'arrêtait en fonction.




> L'ancien rituel était un câlin + chansons sous son tipi avec une veilleuse (lien non-sponsorisé) aux couleurs changeantes, qu'on éteignait au coucher. Depuis qu'on a mis des étoiles phosphorescentes au plafond, c'est lui qui réduit le passage sous le tipi à 3 secondes (le temps de poser la tête et se relever) pour se précipiter vers le lit, pendant qu'on laisse la veilleuse, qui s'éteint au bout de 30 minutes. Le coucher en lui-même n'est que rarement un problème. On hésite à la programmer pour qu'elle se rallume quand il crie, de peur que ça ne le réveille encore plus de voir la lumière.


Question con, mais ça ne pourrait pas être les étoiles qui font la lumière et qui le réveille ? Le notre doit dormir dans le noir absolu (sans veilleuse) sinon c'est la crise.

----------


## Stratosfear

Nous, en guise d'humidificateur c'est technique de grand-mère : le verre d'eau posé sur le radiateur.
Ça marche plutôt bien, on oscille entre 40% et 50%HR.

----------


## tenshu

Il existe des réserves d'eau à accrocher aux radiateurs qui font ça encore mieux.

Ou avoir des plantes, trop de plantes  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> J'allais poser un peu la même question : vous avez un "rituel" d'endormissement ? Et question annexe : les grands-parents en ont un ?
> Après 5h15 ça pique oui mais 6h30 ça doit plus ou moins correspondre à votre propre réveil non ?
> 
> 
> Je venais également demander conseil : depuis quelques jours, notre fils a une laryngite. Les médicaments prescrits par le médecin des urgences ne font manifestement pas effet donc on retourne chez le pédiatre aujourd'hui. Mais en attendant, ma compagne pense que sa chambre est trop sèche (50% d'humidité selon le truc qui nous donne aussi la température). On avait déjà essayé de mettre un bol d'eau chaude pour faire remonter ce taux mais sans trop de résultat. Bref. La maman me demande ce que je pense d'un humidificateur, de si c'est utile, etc. Et j'en ai aucune putain d'idée ! 
> Un avis les canards ?
> 
> Je précise que si on se pose la question, c'est que ce n'est pas sa première laryngite et encore moins son premier problème de toux.


Notre gamin était très souvent malade (asthme donc il chope le moindre rhume et ça descendait sur les bronches, toux etc).
L'humidificateur permet de monter le taux d'humidité de la pièce de 30 à 65%, et on a réellement constaté, quand il tousse toute la nuit et/ou est encombré, qu'il dort mieux avec un air humide, qui facilite la déglutition, la respiration, même la toux. En fait on laissait tourner le truc toute la nuit, à puissance moyenne, et le pti arrivait à dormir parce qu'il toussait beaucoup moins qu'en première partie de nuit.
Avec un état malade une semaine sur 3 quasiment, de 6 mois à 3 ans et demi, on a une bonne base de données pour jauger l'utilité du truc.

----------


## Redlight

En dessous de 40% c'est un air vraiment sec et genre en dessous de 30% vous êtes pas dans les normes européennes. A la maison on ressent les effets quand on s'approche des 40% par exemple.

----------


## LeLiquid

On a réussi à faire prendre le biberon à la petiote. Elle prend du 100% lait en poudre. J'ai jamais douté.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kariatus

Quelle est ton astuce? Ici c'est 50ml max et on complète avec des yaourts... Elle sait très bien faire mais elle a pas envie  ::zzz::

----------


## LeLiquid

Aucune. Elle a attendu ses 5 mois. On lui presentait tout le temps, la nounou aussi (elle mangeait pas entre 8h et 16h30) sans succès puis à un moment elle a pris avec la nounou puis nous. C'était avec du lait maternel, puis on a dilué petit à petit avec du lait en poudre.

Par contre nous elle prenait vraiment que dalle (enfin un peu en jouant avec la tetine) jusqu'au déclic. Va savoir.

Désolé de pas avoir de solution miracle, j'aurai pourtant aimé en avoir une. :/

----------


## Ckao

Hé beh, ça va vous changer la vie.

----------


## LeLiquid

Yes. Ma femme va pouvoir retourner au boulot. Donc va être desagreable. Je devrais nourri la petite la nuit, donc être désagréable ensuite.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> la nounou aussi (elle mangeait pas entre 8h et 16h30)


Je ne suis pas sûr que ces conditions de travail soient légales en France. Perso je nourris ma nounou au moins une fois à midi.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> En dessous de 40% c'est un air vraiment sec et genre en dessous de 30% vous êtes pas dans les normes européennes. A la maison on ressent les effets quand on s'approche des 40% par exemple.


Oui je me suis un peu emballé avec mon 30, quand on ne s'en sert pas, de mémoire on est autour de 50, quand je pense à checker. Honnêtement s'il tousse pas on ne s'en sert pas, ça bouffe quand même pas mal d'eau si on le pousse un peu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On a réussi à faire prendre le biberon à la petiote. Elle prend du 100% lait en poudre. J'ai jamais douté.





> Quelle est ton astuce? Ici c'est 50ml max et on complète avec des yaourts... Elle sait très bien faire mais elle a pas envie


Jsais ce qui est le plus difficile... téter 100% de poudre ou téter un yaourt à travers la tétine du bib... vous êtes monstrueux.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Je ne suis pas sûr que ces conditions de travail soient légales en France. Perso je nourris ma nounou au moins une fois à midi.


Communiss !

Après elle nous met la misère la nuit. Elle mange, s'endort  et paf 30 min plus tard elle se met a gueuler  sans crier gare. Quelle misère.  :Emo:

----------


## Pinkipou

> Après elle nous met la misère la nuit. Elle mange, s'endort  et paf 30 min plus tard elle se met a gueuler sans crier gare. Quelle misère.


Vous avez essayé de la nourrir aux seins ? Ca pourrait l'apaiser.



 ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

::ninja::

----------


## Ithilsul

> Communiss !
> 
> Après elle nous met la misère la nuit. Elle mange, s'endort  et paf 30 min plus tard elle se met a gueuler  sans crier gare. Quelle misère.


Probablement les coliques.  :Emo:  
Quelle âge a-t-elle ?

Et en plus on n'y peut pas grand chose si ce n'est la porter à plat ventre sur le bras pour soulager un peu. Je n'avais pas trouvé efficaces  les "massages" en faisant des mouvements circulaires avec les jambes sur le ventre.

----------


## LeLiquid

Bientot 6 mois (déja..). Mais j'ai un doute, suffit de la prendre dans les bras et elle se rendort super rapidement. Saloperie.  ::P:

----------


## Sigps220

> Bientot 6 mois (déja..). Mais j'ai un doute, suffit de la prendre dans les bras et elle se rendort super rapidement. Saloperie.


Colique ou petit reflux. Pour aider à limiter le reflux, l'idéal c'est que bébé ne soit pas à plat, mais d'avoir la tête légèrement relevée.

----------


## LeLiquid

Hum.. On va essayer, ça mange pas de pain.   ::P: 

Après c'est peut etre pas top pour la mort subite du nourisson non ? Ca va de fait rendre le "matelas" mou au niveau de sa tête.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Bientot 6 mois (déja..). Mais j'ai un doute, suffit de la prendre dans les bras et elle se rendort super rapidement. Saloperie.



Moui 6 mois ça commence à faire tard pour des coliques, sauf si elles sont persistantes depuis le début. Et si elle se rendort de suite ça peut aussi être des peurs passagères.




> Colique ou petit reflux. Pour aider à limiter le reflux, l'idéal c'est que bébé ne soit pas à plat, mais d'avoir la tête légèrement relevée.


Oui, le cododo qu'on avait était inclinable mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ça avait été d'une grande efficacité...  :Emo: 

Et mieux vaut trop le répéter que pas assez : si besoin de relever "artisanalement", c'est en mettant quelque chose sous le matelas, jamais dans le lit.

----------


## Ckao

> Hum.. On va essayer, ça mange pas de pain.  
> 
> Après c'est peut etre pas top pour la mort subite du nourisson non ? Ca va de fait rendre le "matelas" mou au niveau de sa tête.


Quand notre fils était enrhumé ou toussait un peu on utilisait un plan incliné de ce type à glisser sous le matelas. Du coup y'a rien de plus dans son lit qui pourrait le gêner, c'est pas plus mou,  et ça le soulageait plutôt bien.

----------


## Sigps220

> Hum.. On va essayer, ça mange pas de pain.  
> 
> Après c'est peut etre pas top pour la mort subite du nourisson non ? Ca va de fait rendre le "matelas" mou au niveau de sa tête.


Comme les autres canards, impérativement sous le matelas et idéalement même si tu peux incliner le sommier c'est même mieux. Après vers 6 mois tu dois commencer à sortir de la zone critique de la MSN si bébé se retourne seul. 
Notre premier avait commencé à dormir sur le ventre à 6 mois, on le posait sur le dos mais 10 min après on le retrouvait sur le ventre.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Notre premier avait commencé à dormir sur le ventre à 6 mois, on le posait sur le dos mais 10 min après on le retrouvait sur le ventre.


Ah ben tiens, MiniLowl fait ça depuis quelques temps. Bon il a 9 mois. Mais ouais, tu le poses sur le dos et tu le retrouves sur le ventre. La partie con, c'est qu'il râle d'être sur le ventre. Donc faut se lever la nuit pour le remettre sur le dos.  ::zzz::

----------


## Ventilo

Bordel tu fais 600 bornes dans les bouchons pour amener les minimoys au ski, et number two refuse de sortir faire de la luge parce que ses moufles noires sont moches. :Boom: 

Espérons que la grand mère arrive a le convaincre mieux que nous pour son cours de cet après-midi.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Les tours d'observation avec le marchepied ikea se revendent à prix d'or sur leboncoin. Minimum 50€ quand le marche pied en vaut 15

----------


## Kiyo

Dites, on va partir à la montagne avec nos fils, un a 4 ans et demi, l'autre 22 mois, c'est la première fois qu'on y part depuis un bon moment. Des conseils particuliers vous viennent en tête ? J'ai déjà noté que pour numérobis il faudra le faire boire et faire une petite pause dans la montée vers la station pour l'habituer un peu à l'altitude, mais je me dis qu'il y a peut-être des choses à penser qui faciliterait le séjour.

----------


## Tinya

Une luge traineau pour promener facilement le deuxième...

----------


## Xchroumfph

Les laisser chez les grands parents ?

----------


## Kiyo

Alor pour la luge merci de l’idée, on va en prendre une.

Pour les grands parents on a pris l’autre option, on les prend aussi avec nous comme ça l’aprem ils nous gardent les petits pendant qu’on va skier  ::P: 

Enfin je dis ça mais apparemment y’a pas trop de neige donc on verra ce qu’on fera. Du moment qu’il y en a assez pour que notre grand découvre un peu le ski ça nous va.

----------


## Ventilo

> Dites, on va partir à la montagne avec nos fils, un a 4 ans et demi, l'autre 22 mois, c'est la première fois qu'on y part depuis un bon moment. Des conseils particuliers vous viennent en tête ? J'ai déjà noté que pour numérobis il faudra le faire boire et faire une petite pause dans la montée vers la station pour l'habituer un peu à l'altitude, mais je me dis qu'il y a peut-être des choses à penser qui faciliterait le séjour.


Euh... Non ? Vous allez a 1500 m d'altitude pas sur l'everest ?

----------


## Kiyo

On monte à 1850 et ce sont les conseils de la crèche où on a inscrit numérobis les matinées pour limiter les risques d’otite donc on va faire comme ça.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Hello, quels sont les sièges auto conseillés pour du dos à la route jusqu'à 4 ans ?
Je pensais partir sur un joie 360 mais apparemment l'espace pour les jambes est vraiment limité avec ce modèle. 

Autre contrainte, j'emmène la petite chez la nounou avec ma voiture de service, donc il faut que le siège puisse être installé sur le fauteuil passager. 

Merci pour vos retours

----------


## Oldnoobie

Perso on a été trèèès contents des Britax Romer qui pivotent (Dualfix, mais le nom a ptet changé), super pratique, bien noté crash tests, et réellement de naissance jusqu'à 4 ans, quasi, avec un gamin qui est au plafond des courbes poids et taille.

Par contre je viens de prendre chez Britax Romer un Advansafix IV R pour la tranche 4 à 12 ans... j'en suis vachement déçu : coloris à chier (une sorte de bordeaux), passant central peu pratique (il fait vriller la ceinture) et leur XP Pad est une vraie merde : il retient le ré-enroulement de la ceinture, déjà freiné par le passant dans le siège au niveau de l'épaule. C'est un coup à me niquer l'enrouleur à la longue, et au quotidien c'est fastidieux de remonter la ceinture à la main. L'utilité du pad en question me semble plus que douteuse, vu qu'il se déplace sur le torse durant le trajet. Le siège est dépourvu totalement d'accoudoirs, et n'est retenu que par les isofix. La ceinture ne joue pas son rôle de retenir, de sorte que si je pile, mon gosse est propulsé en avant au niveau du dos et des épaules. En fait il doit bouger sur son siège, ce qui détend la ceinture qui ne se retend plus à cause du XP Pad qui gêne l'enroulement... Je vais essayer le siège sans cette merde. 

Vu les tarifs perchés de la marque, j'ai un regret de ne pas avoir, du coup, pris un truc à 100 boules qui fait le même taf à 90% sans les accessoires de merde.

----------


## Stratosfear

Dites les canards, notre petite arrive sur ses 6 mois et on se pose plein de questions sur la diversification alimentaire.

On a commencé depuis ses 5 mois et on en est là :
- Purées de légumes le midi, environ 120g (+biberon),
- Compote de fruit à 16h, environ 80g (+biberon).

Maintenant, on va commencer à introduire d'autres aliments comme la viande et le poisson.

Par contre, on se demande quand passer au repas solide le soir ? On a demandé à la pédiatre et son avis est : quand vous le sentez. Sauf que.... On sent rien du tout.  ::P: 
On lui donnerait de la purée elle serait contente, mais elle ne boude pas son biberon non plus qu'elle boit d'une traite (environ 210mL).

Du coup, vous avez un retour d'expérience ?
On a cherché un peu sur Internet et on y lis tout et son contraire... On est un peu perdus.

----------


## Tahia

> Dites les canards, notre petite arrive sur ses 6 mois et on se pose plein de questions sur la diversification alimentaire.
> 
> On a commencé depuis ses 5 mois et on en est là :
> - Purées de légumes le midi, environ 120g (+biberon),
> - Compote de fruit à 16h, environ 80g (+biberon).
> 
> Maintenant, on va commencer à introduire d'autres aliments comme la viande et le poisson.
> 
> Par contre, on se demande quand passer au repas solide le soir ? On a demandé à la pédiatre et son avis est : quand vous le sentez. Sauf que.... On sent rien du tout. 
> ...


Bah justement si tu lis tout et son contraire c'est que votre pédiatre à raison, chacun fait comme il veut car ce n'est pas grave. Dans mes souvenirs l'avantage du bib le soir c'était que c'était plus vite au dodo après. ::ninja:: . Et quand le repas du midi était bien maitrisé on est passé au soir sans trop se poser de question.

----------


## LeLiquid

Faut lui donner à manger le soir ? Première nouvelle.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Utharion

Bon. Impossible de coucher le bonhomme de 3 mois la journée.
Il ne dort que dans les bras de maman, après la tétée. Dès qu'on le bouge et le couche ailleurs, il se réveille...

Des idées... ?
Madame passe ses journées assise.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Bah justement si tu lis tout et son contraire c'est que votre pédiatre à raison, chacun fait comme il veut car ce n'est pas grave. Dans mes souvenirs l'avantage du bib le soir c'était que c'était plus vite au dodo après.. Et quand le repas du midi était bien maitrisé on est passé au soir sans trop se poser de question.


C'est pour ça que je viens demander comment ça s'est passé ici. Plus un retour d'expérience que des avis.

Là nous on se dit que le repas de midi est déjà bien maîtrisé (elle mange 120g sans soucis depuis plus d'une semaine). Mais on lit aussi que le solide, c'est environ 150g par jour de salé et 100g de sucré. On y est déjà avec deux repas solides donc... On sait pas.  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon. Impossible de coucher le bonhomme de 3 mois la journée.
> Il ne dort que dans les bras de maman, après la tétée. Dès qu'on le bouge et le couche ailleurs, il se réveille...
> 
> Des idées... ?
> Madame passe ses journées assise.


Est-ce qu'elle peut essayer, dans un premier temps de le coucher dans votre lit, en position allongé (avec elle à côté) ?
Câlin donc, mais couché.

----------


## NaliReverse

> C'est pour ça que je viens demander comment ça s'est passé ici. Plus un retour d'expérience que des avis.
> 
> Là nous on se dit que le repas de midi est déjà bien maîtrisé (elle mange 120g sans soucis depuis plus d'une semaine). Mais on lit aussi que le solide, c'est environ 150g par jour de salé et 100g de sucré. On y est déjà avec deux repas solides donc... On sait pas.


De ce que je me souviens pour les deux on avait commencé à introduire le solide le soir seulement quand on sentait que le biberon ça commençait à être juste pour tenir jusqu'au lendemain.
A 6 mois il me semble que ce qui est important c'est la quantité de lait ou produit laitier, c'est encore la base de leur alimentation.

----------


## Sharn

> Faut lui donner à manger le soir ? Première nouvelle.


Ça expliquerait tes nuits de merde.  ::trollface::

----------


## znokiss

> Bon. Impossible de coucher le bonhomme de 3 mois la journée.
> Il ne dort que dans les bras de maman, après la tétée. Dès qu'on le bouge et le couche ailleurs, il se réveille...
> 
> Des idées... ?
> Madame passe ses journées assise.


L'endormir dans les bras après tétée, c'est le piège qui peut effectivement faire qu'il ne veuille plus dormir autrement.

Ici on avait expérimenté avec succès le dodo post manger en poussette.. Dans l'appart.
En gros (c'était pour la dernière), on l'endormait dans le couffin horizontal de la poussette, en tournant en rond et en chantonnant pour le bercement. Au final, elle s'endormait vite en sentant notre présence mais sans être dans nos bras, et on pouvait ensuite la coucher dans son lit.

----------


## Doniazade

Notre grand a 2 ans aujourd'hui. Ça grandit vite ces bêtes là  :Emo:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Nous c'est notre petit qui a 2 ans dans quelques jours. Ça grandit vite, oui.  :Emo:

----------


## SuperLowl

> C'est pour ça que je viens demander comment ça s'est passé ici. Plus un retour d'expérience que des avis.


Bébé de bientôt 10 mois ici.
On a commencé la diversification vers ses 2 mois, uniquement une purée le midi au début.
Quand les purées ont été terminées le midi, on a commencé à en introduire le soir aussi. De mémoire vers les 5 ou 6 mois. Pareil : au début on propose, le bébé prend uniquement ce qu'il veut et on complète par un biberon.

Donc mon expérience c'est :
- y'a pas d'âge trop bas si vous avez le feu vert de la pédiatre ;
- c'est le bébé qui va décider. Proposez, il prend ce dont il a envie. Inutile de forcer, et lui-même ne se forcera pas non plus.
- toujours compléter par un biberon. Déjà parce que c'est aussi un repère pour lui. Ensuite parce que ça lui apporte encore des éléments que tu n'auras pas dans les purées. Et enfin parce que avec la diversification, il faut pas oublier de l'hydrater. Alors la question ne se pose pas s'il boit de l'eau déjà mais au cas où...

----------


## Stratosfear

Et en termes de quantités, tu donnais quoi comme solide à chaque repas (à peu près) ?

----------


## Zouuu

> Et en termes de quantités, tu donnais quoi comme solide à chaque repas (à peu près) ?


jusqu'à ce que le bébé n'en veuille plus / vomisse  ::ninja::

----------


## SuperLowl

> jusqu'à ce que le bébé n'en veuille plus / vomisse


Ah parce que y'a un moment où il n'en veut plus ? Ca serait bien d'informer le mien...  ::ninja:: 




> Et en termes de quantités, tu donnais quoi comme solide à chaque repas (à peu près) ?


Au début de la diversification, il mangeait quelques cuillères seulement. Normal.
Il est vite passé au petit pot (90 grammes je crois) qu'il terminait avant ses 5 mois. C'est dans le même moment environ qu'on a commencé à lui donner le soir et du coup il mangeait la même quantité. Avec une compote à chaque fois.
Là à bientôt 10 mois, il mange un pot de 200 grammes (avec protéines le midi), un fromage (type Kiri), une compote et un biberon le soir (mini 150 ml avec une cuillère de céréales, parfois 210 ml avec céréales). Sachant qu'il a un lait épaissi de base.

Mais en gros au début le soir, puisque c'était le début de ta question : on réchauffe les petits pots prévus pour cet âge là. Ils font 90 grammes je crois. Nous il a les rapidement terminé mais encore une fois, je pense qu'il faut faire confiance à ton bébé pour qu'il se gère selon sa faim. S'il mange tout, tu complètes avec un biberon qu'il rejettera s'il est calé. S'il ne mange pas tout, tu lui proposes le biberon aussi. Il ne sera peut-être pas calé, juste que manger les purées, c'est plus fatiguant pour eux. Le biberon, c'est la facilité (hein LeLiquid  ::trollface:: ). Par exemple le nôtre rejette très très rapidement la purée lorsqu'il est malade ou très fatigué. Par contre le biberon, ça passe toujours.

----------


## Stratosfear

Ok, merci pour les infos.  :;): 

Si j'ai bien compris le repas que tu décris c'est ce que tu donnes midi ET soir, avec un bib' en complément le soir ?
Et dans l'après-midi, il mange ?

----------


## SuperLowl

Yep.
En gros, une journée type lorsqu'il mange à la maison :
- matin : biberon de 240 ml + céréales (2 cuillères)
- midi : purée (environ 200 grammes je crois) avec protéine (viande ou poisson), fromage (ça c'est récent), compote (un pot comme pour les adultes genre Andros quoi)
- goûter : compote, yaourt et biscuit
- soir : idem midi mais sans viande, et avec un biberon de 150 à 210 ml avec céréales (une cuillère à peine).

En gros.
Sachant qu'à la crèche, le repas du midi est plus léger (pas de fromage) et que le laitage du goûter est remplacé par un biberon.

Niveau horaire, ça donne :
matin = 6h15 environ
midi = 11h ou 11h30
goûter = 15h30 environ
soir = 19h ou 19h30.

----------


## Sigps220

> Yep.
> En gros, une journée type lorsqu'il mange à la maison :
> - matin : biberon de 240 ml + céréales (2 cuillères)
> - midi : purée (environ 200 grammes je crois) avec protéine (viande ou poisson), fromage (ça c'est récent), compote (un pot comme pour les adultes genre Andros quoi)
> - goûter : compote, yaourt et biscuit
> - soir : idem midi mais sans viande, et avec un biberon de 150 à 210 ml avec céréales (une cuillère à peine).
> 
> En gros.
> Sachant qu'à la crèche, le repas du midi est plus léger (pas de fromage) et que le laitage du goûter est remplacé par un biberon.
> ...


Quel âge ?

----------


## Stratosfear

10 mois il a dit.

Ok merci pour les infos. On en est encore loin, mais ellenla que 6 mois.
Là on augmente petit a petit les quantités le midi (environ 120g), mais le soir toujours 100% biberon. On va commencer le solide le soir la semaine prochaine je pense. Et p'têtre acheter des petits pots parce que le 100% maison, c'est cool mais c'est beaucoup de taf.  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Yep.
> En gros, une journée type lorsqu'il mange à la maison


Il mange plus que mon fils de 2 ans+  ::O: 
(qui se porte très très bien, merci pour lui)

----------


## Doniazade

C'est pas choquant, le rythme de croissance est bien plus rapide à 10 mois qu'à 2 ans.


Sinon pour les solides, on a fait de la DME nous donc j'ai aucune idée des quantités effectivement ingurgitées. On a commencé vers 5-6 mois à le mettre à table avec nous et il mangeait la même chose que nous (adapté à son âge bien sûr, les légumes coupés en bâtonnets etc). Honnêtement, à cet âge là, je me prendrais pas trop la tête sur les quantités et compagnie, la nutrition est sensée venir majoritairement du lait pendant encore un moment. Les solides à ce stade, c'est pour la découverte et l'éducation au goût.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est pas choquant, le rythme de croissance est bien plus rapide à 10 mois qu'à 2 ans.


Je pense que tu as manqué un mot dans mon post, fait attention ce n'est pas la première fois.

----------


## Doniazade

> Je pense que tu as manqué un mot dans mon post, fait attention ce n'est pas la première fois.


 ::huh::

----------


## Magnarrok

> 10 mois il a dit.
> 
> Ok merci pour les infos. On en est encore loin, mais ellenla que 6 mois.
> Là on augmente petit a petit les quantités le midi (environ 120g), mais le soir toujours 100% biberon. On va commencer le solide le soir la semaine prochaine je pense. Et p'têtre acheter des petits pots parce que le 100% maison, c'est cool mais c'est beaucoup de taf.


Ah bah les petits pots nous il en a jamais voulu. Déjà un sacré petit palet à l'époque :D

Et avec la diversification quand on a introduit la viande on a attaqué direct sur la morue et le boudin noir, acheté le jour même évidemment. 

Plus tard il a mangé son morceau de boudin noir tout les samedis jusqu'à ses 4 ans.  ::ninja::

----------


## SuperLowl

> 10 mois il a dit.


Yep, 10 mois dans 2 jours.




> Ok merci pour les infos. On en est encore loin, mais ellenla que 6 mois.
> Là on augmente petit a petit les quantités le midi (environ 120g), mais le soir toujours 100% biberon. On va commencer le solide le soir la semaine prochaine je pense. Et p'têtre acheter des petits pots parce que le 100% maison, c'est cool mais c'est beaucoup de taf.


Après, comme je le dis, chaque bébé a son rythme. Pas d'inquiétude si la vôtre mange beaucoup moins ou beaucoup plus. Tant que la courbe de croissance (poids/taille) est OK, laissez-la gérer.
Doniazade a raison : à cet âge, on est plus sur de l'éducation. Faire tester des goûts et des textures. Nous, ça nous a aussi permis de le caler un peu plus parce qu'avec juste le biberon il avait rapidement faim.

Mais on a un petit ogre. Même à la crèche, après son repas, il fait le tour des copains voir s'il y a des restes. Et il râle si un adulte va à la cuisine sans ramener à manger.  ::XD:: 
Mais 10 mois, 10 kg. On a un beau bébé mais pas un obèse non plus. Et il est très actif par ailleurs. Donc on ne s'inquiète pas.

Pour le fait-maison, nous on alterne. Le soir en semaine, effectivement on privilégie les petits pots par facilité.
Le week-end en revanche, on va plutôt aller sur du fait-maison. Ca nous permet d'introduire aussi quelques aromates et des épices. Et on a tendance à faire toujours un peu trop (genre 2 ou 3 fois la quantité d'un repas) pour congeler le reste.

----------


## Zouuu

On a le même à la maison, 10 mois 10 kg, et exactement pareil pour la nourriture.

----------


## Sigps220

Désolé, je me doutais que SuperLowl l'avait déjà dit. 

Il y a une raison qui te pousse à ne pas mettre plus de farine le matin ? Bébé n'aime pas si c'est trop épais.

Je me demande comment on va faire pour gérer notre 2ème monstre : quasiment 9kg et côté taille on abandonne le 6 mois pour basculer vers le 9 mois. Sauf qu'il a 4 mois !

----------


## SuperLowl

> Il y a une raison qui te pousse à ne pas mettre plus de farine le matin ? Bébé n'aime pas si c'est trop épais.


Je ne sais pas si ça s'adresse à moi donc je vais répondre au cas où.
La raison, c'est tout simplement qu'avec ce qu'on lui donne aujourd'hui, il n'a pas faim avant 11h voire plus tard. Donc pas vraiment de raison de charger le biberon.

----------


## Emile Gravier

Vacances à la montagne avec ma fille de 5 ans. Elle suit des cours de ski.
En 3 jours, on est passé de éclatée après 2h30 de cours à "papa, on va faire de la luge maintenant, j'ai pas envie de rentrer à l'appartement".

C'est trop bien de la voir s'éclater sur des skis mais elle est épuisante  :^_^:

----------


## Stratosfear

> Yep, 10 mois dans 2 jours.
> 
> 
> 
> Après, comme je le dis, chaque bébé a son rythme. Pas d'inquiétude si la vôtre mange beaucoup moins ou beaucoup plus. Tant que la courbe de croissance (poids/taille) est OK, laissez-la gérer.
> Doniazade a raison : à cet âge, on est plus sur de l'éducation. Faire tester des goûts et des textures. Nous, ça nous a aussi permis de le caler un peu plus parce qu'avec juste le biberon il avait rapidement faim.
> 
> Mais on a un petit ogre. Même à la crèche, après son repas, il fait le tour des copains voir s'il y a des restes. Et il râle si un adulte va à la cuisine sans ramener à manger. 
> Mais 10 mois, 10 kg. On a un beau bébé mais pas un obèse non plus. Et il est très actif par ailleurs. Donc on ne s'inquiète pas.
> ...


Nous pour le fait maison, on fait une grande quantité de purées monolégumes. Ensuite, on congèle tout ça dans dans bacs à glaçon puis on y stocke dans des sacs de congélation une fois que c'est pris.
Ensuite, pour préparer la purée du lendemain, on décongèle suivant le mélange qu'on a envie de faire. Pour les quantités c'est facile puisque chaque "glaçon" pèse 20g. Par exemple pour aujourd’hui, on lui a décongelé 3x 20g de poireaux + 2x 20g de panais et 1x 20g de céleri.

C'est très astucieux et pratique. Je peux me vanter j'ai aucun crédit dans la découverte de cette astuce.  ::P:

----------


## SuperLowl

On faisait ça aussi au tout début, et on le fait encore avec la viande.
Par contre pour le reste, j'avoue qu'on prépare les pots directement et qu'on congèle la recette complète.

Mais bon, c'est pas con au final votre technique... Ca permet de s'adapter plus facilement. Je note.  :;):

----------


## anis7

Appel aux parents canards d'enfants de 8-10 ans :
est-ce que vous avez trouvé une émission ou un site adaptés aux 8-10 ans pour se renseigner sur les évènements en Ukraine ?
Pas trop envie de mettre le gamin devant les infos nationales...

----------


## Sigps220

> On faisait ça aussi au tout début, et on le fait encore avec la viande.
> Par contre pour le reste, j'avoue qu'on prépare les pots directement et qu'on congèle la recette complète.
> 
> Mais bon, c'est pas con au final votre technique... Ca permet de s'adapter plus facilement. Je note.


Yep on le fait aussi avec la viande mais aussi avec les pâtes / riz (que tu ajoutes plus tard vers 12 mois de mémoire) parce qu'un steak haché ça va te faire pas mal de repas et que c'est cool de varier.

----------


## Ckao

> Appel aux parents canards d'enfants de 8-10 ans :
> est-ce que vous avez trouvé une émission ou un site adaptés aux 8-10 ans pour se renseigner sur les évènements en Ukraine ?
> Pas trop envie de mettre le gamin devant les infos nationales...


1jour1actu? Je ne connais pas spécialement mais ils parlent de la guerre en Ukraine et le contenu est destiné aux enfants à partir de 8 ans.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pas trouvé par contre on a sorti le globe terrestre pour montrer un peu ce qui se passait.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Appel aux parents canards d'enfants de 8-10 ans :
> est-ce que vous avez trouvé une émission ou un site adaptés aux 8-10 ans pour se renseigner sur les évènements en Ukraine ?
> Pas trop envie de mettre le gamin devant les infos nationales...


RT France ? 


 ::ninja::  Je suis déjà loin.


Plus sérieusement on les tient éloigné de tout ça. Quand ils en parlent on leur explique la réalité (oui c'est une guerre, il va y avoir des morts y compris parmi la population civile -et donc des enfants- et la Russie est l'envahisseur), sans trop dramatiser (non la bombe nucléaire ne va pas détruire la planète à cause de Poutine), sans en faire des caisses (non les russes ne vont pas venir défilé sur les Champs-Élysées), sans racisme ( ::trollface:: ) et sans ambiguïté (oui la France doit soutenir le peuple ukrainien qui subit l'attaque russe mais la diplomatie c'est de trouver une sortie pacifique rapide, pas d'encourager à l'escalade guerrière).

Mais on a abordé le sujet qu'une fois, à cause de voisins, et ils en ont pas reparlé. Le sujet pour nous c'était plutôt le ski dans le Jura.  ::happy2::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> -et donc des enfants-


Ca c'est mon fils qui s'en est rendu compte et j'ai senti que ça faisait un choc.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> 1jour1actu? Je ne connais pas spécialement mais ils parlent de la guerre en Ukraine et le contenu est destiné aux enfants à partir de 8 ans.


Je viens de lire l'article consacré à l'Ukraine, c'est tout à fait adapté.

----------


## Emile Gravier

J'avoue que ça ne m'était même pas venu à l'idée de parler des évènements en Ukraine mais c'est pas idiot. On en parlera ce weekend à tête reposée.

----------


## Ventilo

En Cp le sujet de l'Ukraine occupe bien la cour de récréation...
Pareil on a pris la carte et on a expliqué quelques notions, sans parler des morts vu l'age.

----------


## anis7

Ben disons que je n'étais pas trop favorable à échanger dans le détail avec lui, mais force est de constater qu'ils en discutent à l'école et parfois n'importe comment. Donc autant essayer de faire le tri tout de suite.

Merci pour le lien envoyé, je vais regarder ça.
Si d'ici là vous avez d'autres suggestions...

----------


## Tinya

> J'avoue que ça ne m'était même pas venu à l'idée de parler des évènements en Ukraine mais c'est pas idiot. On en parlera ce weekend à tête reposée.


Je vous conseille de le faire pour des enfants de 8 ans... Vu ce que j'entends dans les cours de récré, les enfants qui ne sont pas informés vont l'être très vite, et avec des phrases entendues à la télé / par papy Jacquot / par des bribes de discussions entre adultes, répétées, amplifiées, déformées...  ::w00t::

----------


## snipx

Tain je voulais pas du tout parler de ce sujet mais apparemment va falloir d'après ce que je lis...

----------


## Tahia

> Tain je voulais pas du tout parler de ce sujet mais apparemment va falloir d'après ce que je lis...


Bah ça dépend si ça en parle de cours de récré ou pas. Ma grande de 9 ans ne nous en a pas parlé une seule fois, et on zappe dès que ça parle de la guerre. L'avantage avec france 3 région c'est que y'a peu de risque  ::ninja::

----------


## Playford

Première coupe de cheveu hier.  :Emo: 

Bon elle a 3 ans et demi et avais les cheveux qui lui arrivaient en bas du dos.

Maintenant c'est au dessus des épaules.  :Emo: 

Elle est toujours aussi jolie et ça va être beaucoup moins galère de lui brosser les cheveux mais quand même, ça fait un peu bizarre...

----------


## Ithilsul

> On a le même à la maison, 10 mois 10 kg, et exactement pareil pour la nourriture.


Ah ouais. 
Ici il devrait atteindre les 10 kg dans un mois et demi... pour ses 2 ans.  ::unsure:: 

(Oui, il est en bas des courbes, pourtant il mange plutôt bien mais c'est une pile électrique).

----------


## Ventilo

> Première coupe de cheveu hier. 
> 
> Bon elle a 3 ans et demi et avais les cheveux qui lui arrivaient en bas du dos.
> 
> Maintenant c'est au dessus des épaules. 
> 
> Elle est toujours aussi jolie et ça va être beaucoup moins galère de lui brosser les cheveux mais quand même, ça fait un peu bizarre...


La mienne commence a en avoir marre des cheveux longs qui font des noeuds, on va certainement raccourcir pas mal sous peu également.





> Bah ça dépend si ça en parle de cours de récré ou pas. Ma grande de 9 ans ne nous en a pas parlé une seule fois, et on zappe dès que ça parle de la guerre. L'avantage avec france 3 région c'est que y'a peu de risque


Je vous ai déjà parlé de ma femme ?  ::ninja:: 
Hier allocution de Macron, enchainement sur les infos Ukrainiennes, des gens qui chantent pour le pays, et là bam, "des femmes et des enfants sont morts"...
Chérie, je t'avais bien dit de pas regarder la télé, surtout avec la gamine sur le canapé  :Facepalm: 

Combat sans fin de notre génération internet contre la génération télé, l'info défile sans contrôle ni filtre et je passe pour un radoteur.

----------


## Doniazade

> Ah ouais. 
> Ici il devrait atteindre les 10 kg dans un mois et demi... pour ses 2 ans. 
> 
> (Ou, il est en bas des courbes, pourtant il mange plutôt bien mais c'est une pile électrique).


Ah oui, c'est un petit format. Le nôtre est une pile électrique aussi mais il fait 15kg à 2 ans. Faut dire qu'il a un sacré coup de fourchette et qu'il est plutôt grand (90cm ces temps ci je crois).
Il prenait 500g par semaine quand il était tout bébé et exclusivement allaité, l'infirmière hallucinait  :^_^:

----------


## SuperLowl

> Ah ouais. 
> Ici il devrait atteindre les 10 kg dans un mois et demi... pour ses 2 ans. 
> 
> (Ou, il est en bas des courbes, pourtant il mange plutôt bien mais c'est une pile électrique).


T'inquiète, en cas de bagarre le tien pourra se cacher derrière le mien.  :;): 


Sinon vu que ça parle cheveux, y'a un âge "recommandé" pour la première coupe. Le nôtre a donc 10 mois mais commence à avoir une coupe mulet là. Et non, c'est hors de question que ça reste comme ça.  ::ninja:: 
Mais le connaissant, je m'imagine pas une seule seconde l'amener chez un coiffeur. Ca va être la bataille...

----------


## Doniazade

> T'inquiète, en cas de bagarre le tien pourra se cacher derrière le mien. 
> 
> 
> Sinon vu que ça parle cheveux, y'a un âge "recommandé" pour la première coupe. Le nôtre a donc 10 mois mais commence à avoir une coupe mulet là. Et non, c'est hors de question que ça reste comme ça. 
> Mais le connaissant, je m'imagine pas une seule seconde l'amener chez un coiffeur. Ca va être la bataille...


Première coupe de cheveux à 16 mois ici. J'appréhendais mais ça s'est super bien passé. Choisis un coiffeur habitué aux petits et amène des distractions (jouets, bouquins...).

----------


## Sigps220

Première coupe vers 14 - 16 mois ici et ça c'est bien passé. Il y a eu une expérience de coupe par ma femme, mais c'est un métier .... Donc on a vite été chez le coiffeur après. 

Ca c'est bien passé les premières fois, mais la dernière fois ça a été la guerre (à 26 mois). Comme quoi, rien n'est acquis.

----------


## Ithilsul

> T'inquiète, en cas de bagarre le tien pourra se cacher derrière le mien.


Lorsqu'ils auront un maillot rouge et noir sur le dos, ça sera le rôle du tien de protéger le mien (même s'il aura passé les dernières minutes à se faire gueuler dessus).  :;):

----------


## SuperLowl

Il sait déjà mettre des baffes, le reste viendra naturellement.  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Première coupe de cheveu hier. 
> 
> Bon elle a 3 ans et demi et avais les cheveux qui lui arrivaient en bas du dos.
> 
> Maintenant c'est au dessus des épaules. 
> 
> Elle est toujours aussi jolie et ça va être beaucoup moins galère de lui brosser les cheveux mais quand même, ça fait un peu bizarre...


Oui j'ai toujours l'impression que ça leur donne 1 an de plus, une bonne coupe.

----------


## Pinkipou

Pensez à conserver des mèches de vos bambins tant qu'ils ont encore le poil soyeux et brillant. Ca vous fera des souvenirs du bon vieux temps quand ils viendront vous rendre visite à l'hospice avec leur coupe rasta, leur tignasse brûlée par les colorants ou leur calvitie.
En plus le cheveu non porté et mis à l'abri ne s'altère presque pas à l'échelle d'une vie ce qui en fait un bon candidat pour commencer une collection de reliques intergénérationnelles.
Vous pouvez aussi essayer avec leurs ongles ou leurs dents mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça aura le même effet auprès des descendants.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Pensez à conserver des mèches de vos bambins tant qu'ils ont encore le poil soyeux et brillant. Ca vous fera des souvenirs du bon vieux temps quand ils viendront vous rendre visite à l'hospice avec leur coupe rasta, leur tignasse brûlée par les colorants ou leur calvitie.
> En plus le cheveu non porté et mis à l'abri ne s'altère presque pas à l'échelle d'une vie ce qui en fait un bon candidat pour commencer une collection de reliques intergénérationnelles.
> Vous pouvez aussi essayer avec leurs ongles ou *leurs dents* mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça aura le même effet auprès des descendants.


Ma chérie, c'est toi ?  :tired: 

Ma femme veut garder les dents de lait de notre gamin dans une boite. Pourquoi ? Aucune idée. Pour le "souvenir". Ca sera cool de les ressortir aux repas de famille, ça change de l'habituel album photos...

----------


## Sigps220

> Ma chérie, c'est toi ? 
> 
> Ma femme veut garder les dents de lait de notre gamin dans une boite. Pourquoi ? Aucune idée. Pour le "souvenir". Ca sera cool de les ressortir aux repas de famille, ça change de l'habituel album photos...


Tu dois pouvoir en faire des colliers / boucles d'oreilles sinon  ::ninja::

----------


## Pinkipou

> Ma chérie, c'est toi ?


Non, mon coeur.





> Tu dois pouvoir en faire des colliers / boucles d'oreilles sinon


Le cadeau idéal pour la fête des daronnes.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Ma chérie, c'est toi ? 
> 
> Ma femme veut garder les dents de lait de notre gamin dans une boite. Pourquoi ? Aucune idée. Pour le "souvenir". Ca sera cool de les ressortir aux repas de famille, ça change de l'habituel album photos...


Ba oui les dents la petite souris.  :tired: 

Je sais pas si ma mère l'a encore. ^^

----------


## NaliReverse

Ici aucun soucis pour les premières coupes de cheveux.
Pour mon fils c'était mon frère, coiffeur, qui l'avait fait, il a pas bronché.
Ma fille on a fait plusieurs fois une légère coupe au niveau de la frange car sinon ça lui tombe dans les yeux et elle ne veut absolument pas entendre parler de faire une couette ou autre coiffure.
Mon frère étant fortement diabétique et avec le covid on va chez une coiffeuse, si elle commence à trop bouger je sors l'arme ultime : le téléphone portable.
Comme c'est les seules fois où elle a le droit de regarder une vidéo elle bouge pas d'un iota, totalement hypnotisée.

J'ai pas gardé de mèche de cheveux mais il doit y avoir une ou deux dents de lait de mon fils dans un tiroir, elles finiront sûrement à la poubelle.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Ma femme veut garder les dents de lait de notre gamin dans une boite. Pourquoi ? Aucune idée. Pour le "souvenir". Ca sera cool de les ressortir aux repas de famille, ça change de l'habituel album photos...


J'ai chez ma mère un petit contenant à dents de lait avec la plupart des miennes. #JeudiConfession


(Bisous mon SuperLowl <3 )

----------


## SuperLowl

> Non, mon coeur.


 :WTF:  ::o:  :Red: 




> J'ai chez ma mère un petit contenant à dents de lait avec la plupart des miennes. #JeudiConfession
> 
> 
> (Bisous mon SperLowl <3 )


Oh bordel ! Mais... Mais... Mais pourquoi ?

(Bisous à toi aussi mon gros  ::love:: )

----------


## Playford

Pour le clonage.  ::o:

----------


## tenshu

Idem ma mère a gardé des dents. 
En plus en vieillissant elles se fendent en morceaux.

----------


## Kiyo

> Vacances à la montagne avec ma fille de 5 ans. Elle suit des cours de ski.
> En 3 jours, on est passé de éclatée après 2h30 de cours à "papa, on va faire de la luge maintenant, j'ai pas envie de rentrer à l'appartement".
> 
> C'est trop bien de la voir s'éclater sur des skis mais elle est épuisante


Ha ha pareil pour nous, il était tout fier d’avoir sa petite médaille aujourd’hui  ::wub:: . Du coup ça a été un plaisir cette semaine, l’aîné était ravi d’aller aux cours le matin, le petit allait à la crèche de la station avec le sourire le matin aussi, et nous on allait skier tranquilles. 

Mais effectivement, ils sont infatigables…

----------


## fantinoo

Coin!
Dites les canards, vous avez des conseils pour quel compte bancaire ouvrir pour ma fille de 16 mois ?
Nous n'avons que quelques centaines d'euros mis de côté pour l'instant mais on se dit avec la maman qu'il serait temps que l'on fasse la démarche maintenant.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Un simple livret A ?

Un PEL si tu veux opti.

----------


## fishinou

Un compte bancaire ? Mais pour quoi faire ?

Si c'est pour mettre des sous de côte pour ses 18 ans, PEL ou assurance vie plutôt. (Disons assurance vie, parceque PEL ça rapporte plus rien il me semble ...).

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Des emprunts russes non ?

----------


## M.Rick75

Voir des NFT.

----------


## LeLiquid

Des cartes graphiques. Ou bien de l'eau. Dans 20 ans y'en aura plus.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Des legos. Sans ouvrir les boites.

----------


## M.Rick75

Je suis tombé sur une chaîne Youtube pour faire du dessin que je trouve vraiment bien et je voulais partager avec vous (et avoir des suggestions de votre part).
Je la trouve hyper positive (le gars dit régulièrement que l'important est d'avoir du plaisir et de pratiquer), il y a du contenu pour pleins d'âges différents, le pas-à-pas didactique est très bien fait, adapté. Le seul inconvénient c'est que c'est en anglais mais rien n’empêche de traduire à la volée.

Mon fils (5 ans) est vraiment pas terrible en dessin (je précise son âge car je pense que ce n'est pas anormal pour cette tranche d'âge de ne pas avoir un niveau homogène, selon les choses sur lequel l'enfant se sera focalisé). De plus dès qu'il se sent en échec, il laisse tomber hyper vite et c'est très difficile de le "narcissiser", de lui donner confiance ou envie. Il se compare à ses copains et légitimement, il voit qu'il est beaucoup moins bon. Du coup il ne dessinait jamais. Et quand il avait un peu envie de reproduire des trucs qu'il avait en tête, laissait tomber après à peine deux traits de posés sur la feuille, confronté au grand écart entre ce qu'on a dans la tête, l'envie et la réalisation concrète, en disant "je suis nul" (ce qui, bien sur me fait de la peine).

Bref, j'ai cherché des trucs sur youtube et je suis d'abord tombé sur des trucs vraiment pas terrible, cheap, mal fait, de mauvais conseils. Et finalement cette chaine:

*Art for kids hub*
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5X...i8R9nSI8ChOsdQ

On voit les conseils, les étapes d'un côté et la réalisation de l'enfant (il fait participer tous ses enfants selon leur âge de ce que j'ai vu) à côté.
Après c'est à l'américaine, le côté positif est vraiment appuyé (et pourra déranger certains possiblement) mais malgré tout, je trouve que ça atteint son but. 
Il y a vraiment pleins de choses à dessiner, dans des thèmes variés, selon l'âge (j'ai même vu des exercices un peu poussés d'ombrage mise en couleur pour jeune ado).
Les quelques dessins qu'on a fait en suivant les vidéos lui ont permis d'être vraiment fier de lui à la fin, de faire des choses un peu évoluées, de sortir de cette spirale d'abandon et de déception.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Sans vouloir frimer je fais la même chose sans vidéo.  ::trollface::  Et il y a des livres sympas dans le genre aussi d'ailleurs, y compris pour des dessins de "vraies" objets. Mon fils avait pris à la BM un livre pour apprendre à dessiner les "animaux de la ferme" (c'est assez étendu) et il arrivait à faire de belles proportions même pour les chevaux (ce qui n'est pas si simple qu'il n'y parait).

----------


## M.Rick75

> Sans vouloir frimer je fais la même chose sans vidéo.  Et il y a des livres sympas dans le genre aussi d'ailleurs, y compris pour des dessins de "vraies" objets. Mon fils avait pris à la BM un livre pour apprendre à dessiner les "animaux de la ferme" (c'est assez étendu) et il arrivait à faire de belles proportions même pour les chevaux (ce qui n'est pas si simple qu'il n'y parait).


Oui, mais justement, moi, il ne m'écoutait pas (quand j'essayais de l'encourager ou en lui donnant des techniques, des conseils), rentrait en conflit, se sentait jugé, etc.. alors que là, avec cet objet neutre (l'outil vidéo) ça s'est très bien passé (et j'étais avec lui également, je le laisse pas devant la vidéo et roule ma poule).

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ah mais clairement on est obligé de s'adapter au caractère des enfants.  :Emo:

----------


## LeLiquid

Jamais. Tu es du genre a faire la carpette devant ton gosse toi.  :tired:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Le mien commence à écrire son nom (4 lettres, c'est facile).
Comme il a un peu la flemme, alors qu'il progresse visiblement... je le félicite toujours pour ses dessins, mais je lui ai expliqué qu'il devait mettre son nom dans un coin, sinon on ne sait pas que c'est le sien.
Ca marche super bien, même si j'ai conscience d'être moins pédagogue que manipulateur...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Non mais vu que ces petites crevures charmants bambins nous manipulent également à longueur de journée, ça fait match nul.

----------


## LeLiquid

La petite a 7 mois, et quand elle veut avancer en rampant pour attraper un truc, elle finit inxeorablement par reculer.

C'est bien la fille de son père.  ::XD::

----------


## Alfa23

> La petite a 7 mois, et quand elle veut avancer en rampant pour attraper un truc, elle finit inxeorablement par reculer.
> 
> C'est bien la fille de son père.


AHAH ! La phase obligatoire avant la réelle avancée. Notre fils aussi est passé par là et il râlait. 
Maintenant il galope dans toute la maison à une vitesse folle du coup faut lui courir après  ::(:

----------


## Sigps220

> AHAH ! La phase obligatoire avant la réelle avancée. Notre fils aussi est passé par là et il râlait. 
> Maintenant il galope dans toute la maison à une vitesse folle du coup faut lui courir après


Ah oui c'est bientôt la fin de la tranquillité !

----------


## Alfa23

> Ah oui c'est bientôt la fin de la tranquillité !


Oh oui parce qu'il commence déjà à se lever, faire un ou deux pas et faire des transferts. Je pense qu'il marche pour ses 1an (le 4mai) mais je m'avance peut-être un peu.

----------


## LeLiquid

Parce que c'est la tranquillité la ?  :tired: 

Mais bon j'ai espoir. Elle trouvera peut etre jamais la marche avant. C'est ma fille après tout.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sigps220

> Oh oui parce qu'il commence déjà à se lever, faire un ou deux pas et faire des transferts. Je pense qu'il marche pour ses 1an (le 4mai) mais je m'avance peut-être un peu.


Ca peut commencer avant. Déjà à 4 pattes (surtout s'il se lève), il peut aller explorer des coins absolument pas prévus. Le nôtre adorait foncer avec son trotteur (il ne savait pas marcher seul à l'époque). Sauf qu'il ne savait pas faire demi-tour. Du coup, il s'énervait quand il arrivait au bout du couloir.




> Parce que c'est la tranquillité la ? 
> 
> Mais bon j'ai espoir. Elle trouvera peut etre jamais la marche avant. C'est ma fille après tout.


En période d'éveil, oui carrément ! Tu la pose sur son tapis et elle reste dans une zone de 2 mètre (grosso modo). Quand le 4 pattes arrive, déjà elle va pouvoir aller dans plein d'endroit, ensuite elle va commencer à te chopper tout ce qui est à sa portée. 

Le notre avait une passion pour virer tout les livres du bas de la bibliothèque.

----------


## Alfa23

> Ca peut commencer avant. Déjà à 4 pattes (surtout s'il se lève), il peut aller explorer des coins absolument pas prévus. Le nôtre adorait foncer avec son trotteur (il ne savait pas marcher seul à l'époque). Sauf qu'il ne savait pas faire demi-tour. Du coup, il s'énervait quand il arrivait au bout du couloir.
> 
> 
> 
> En période d'éveil, oui carrément ! Tu la pose sur son tapis et elle reste dans une zone de 2 mètre (grosso modo). Quand le 4 pattes arrive, déjà elle va pouvoir aller dans plein d'endroit, ensuite elle va commencer à te chopper tout ce qui est à sa portée. 
> 
> Le notre avait une passion pour virer tout les livres du bas de la bibliothèque.


On ferme les portes là où on veut pas qu'il aille sinon on passe notre temps à le surveiller. 
J'essaie de le mettre pas trop longtemps dans le trotteur. Je sais pas si c'est bête mais j'ai peur qu'il prenne une mauvaise posture. Je l'y met pas longtemps mais il adore ça. Nous il arrive à faire demi-tour quand y'a de l'espace autour. 

Mdr ! Notre fils aussi fait ça avec les livres, du coup on lui a mis des livres à lui sur le meuble télé comme ça il sait que c'est à lui et nous ça nous embête moins qu'il mette le bazar (ou presque).

----------


## Doniazade

> Oh oui parce qu'il commence déjà à se lever, faire un ou deux pas et faire des transferts. Je pense qu'il marche pour ses 1an (le 4mai) mais je m'avance peut-être un peu.


On se disait ça pour le nôtre qui a commencé à se mettre debout à 7 mois. Il a marché à 15 mois  :^_^:

----------


## Sigps220

> On ferme les portes là où on veut pas qu'il aille sinon on passe notre temps à le surveiller. 
> J'essaie de le mettre pas trop longtemps dans le trotteur. Je sais pas si c'est bête mais j'ai peur qu'il prenne une mauvaise posture. Je l'y met pas longtemps mais il adore ça. Nous il arrive à faire demi-tour quand y'a de l'espace autour. 
> 
> Mdr ! Notre fils aussi fait ça avec les livres, du coup on lui a mis des livres à lui sur le meuble télé comme ça il sait que c'est à lui et nous ça nous embête moins qu'il mette le bazar (ou presque).


Pour moi un trotteur c'est ça :

----------


## fishinou

Un trotteur c'est ça :

https://www.amazon.fr/Babymoov-Trott...a-838990800609

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Un trotteur c'est ça :
https://cdn.turfomania.fr/fiches/che...hoto-67950.jpg

----------


## Doniazade

> Un trotteur c'est ça :
> 
> https://www.amazon.fr/Babymoov-Trott...a-838990800609


Et c'est très mauvais pour le développement moteur des enfants. En plus d'être dangereux.

----------


## fishinou

> Et c'est très mauvais pour le développement moteur des enfants. En plus d'être dangereux.


Je ne dirais pas le contraire. Pour moi ça devrai être des dispositif médicaux.
Mais le marketing en a décidé autrement.

----------


## Alfa23

> Et c'est très mauvais pour le développement moteur des enfants. En plus d'être dangereux.


C'est mauvais parce que souvent les parents mettent un cran trop haut et le gamin se retrouve sur la pointe des pieds. C'est ça non ? Moi j'ai préférée mettre un cran dessous. 
Dangereux par contre je vois pas trop pourquoi ..?

----------


## Nonork

Pour ceux qui ont des escaliers peut-être ?

----------


## Magnarrok

> C'est mauvais parce que souvent les parents mettent un cran trop haut et le gamin se retrouve sur la pointe des pieds. C'est ça non ? Moi j'ai préférée mettre un cran dessous. 
> Dangereux par contre je vois pas trop pourquoi ..?


Déjà les escaliers mais il me semble que les jambes ne sont pas dans une position naturelle.

----------


## ZyAvo

C'est bien connu, quand les bébés ne sont pas dans un trotteur, il y a une barrière magique qui les empêche de chuter dans les escaliers. 


Les "vrais" problèmes sont effectivement la position debout "trop tôt" et l'utilisation trop importante de la pointe des pieds pour avancer ama.

Le reste c'est du bullshit.

----------


## Doniazade

Sauf qu'un trotteur ça va vite et ça bascule facilement. Et le bébé est coincé dedans. Il y a plus de risques de tomber dans l'escalier en trotteur et les blessures sont plus graves. 

Pour le reste, oui, le plus gros problème, c'est la position debout trop tôt et une posture pas naturelle sur la pointe des pieds.

----------


## ZyAvo

Que ça aille 20 cms/s plus vite qu'un bébé à 4 pattes, si on laisse l'escalier accessible y'a un risque.

Toutes les études que j'avais vu passer sur les risques du trotteur disaient "y'a X milliers de bébé blessés en fauteuil dont x% (dans les 80) à cause de chute dans les escaliers".

Ca rime à rien si on a pas d'info sur le nombre de bébés qui se blessent en chutant dans les escaliers sans trotteur etc. Et le % de blessés sans/ avec trotteur.
Je demande qu'à être convaincu mais bon.


(J'ai pas mis ma fille dans un trotteur pour autant  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Ckao

C'est plus une question de physiologie qu'une question d'accident il me semble.

----------


## Primopuelle

Oui dans le cas des escaliers le problème n'est pas le youpala (pour différencier du trotteur qu'on pousse) mais le défaut de surveillance.

----------


## Nonork

Je pense que le bébé lui même a moins conscience du danger déjà. 

En approchant d'une marche à 4 pattes, il constate physiquement qu'il y-a un obstacle à franchir. Il va peut-être tenter de franchir cet obstacle et peut-être échouer mais pas totalement l'ignorer.
Alors qu'avec le trotteur, il est en danger bien avant de se confronter à la marche avec ses pieds. Les roues avant seront déjà dans le vide et badaboum. 
Selon sa posture dans le trotteur, la tablette peut même lui cacher complètement la vision de l'obstacle.

Après ce n'est que mon avis de papa sur la question, pas d'un expert en sécurité infantile  :^_^: 

Edit : dans la maison de mes parents, il y-a une unique marche qui fait toute la largeur de la pièce et qui sépare la cuisine de la salle à manger, donc pas vraiment un escalier "sécurisable" mais quand même un danger pour un enfant en youpala

----------


## Primopuelle

Faut dire aussi que le youpala donne l'illusion d'une plus grande autonomie de l'enfant ce qui peut peut-être participer à renforcer ce défaut de surveillance.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Même réglé un cran trop bas ou à la "bonne" hauteur, le trotteur va amener l'enfant à mal apprendre à marcher. Par rapport à l'équilibre et aussi au fait de marcher plus arqué.
Trust me, ma compagne bosse sur les enfants, leur développement etc.
Tant qu'on y est, pour rappel, virez aussi les tours de lits. On se remet mieux d'une bosse au front à cause d'un barreau, que d'une nuit à étouffer dans le moelleux tissu sans savoir se retourner.

----------


## Alfa23

> Même réglé un cran trop bas ou à la "bonne" hauteur, le trotteur va amener l'enfant à mal apprendre à marcher. Par rapport à l'équilibre et aussi au fait de marcher plus arqué.
> Trust me, ma compagne bosse sur les enfants, leur développement etc.
> Tant qu'on y est, pour rappel, virez aussi les tours de lits. On se remet mieux d'une bosse au front à cause d'un barreau, que d'une nuit à étouffer dans le moelleux tissu sans savoir se retourner.


Alors je pense que comme pour tout il y a la théorie et la pratique. Quand ton gamin se coince les bras ou les jambes entre les barreaux 15 nuits d'affilés tu fini par mettre un tour de lit.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Un bout de carton et hop ! Au dodo, pti clodo !

----------


## Xchroumfph

Toutes ces carrières de skateurs tuées dans l'oeuf...  ::ninja::

----------


## S0da

Bonsoir les canards, 

Qu'auriez-vous à me conseiller comme romans jeunesse pour une jeune fille de 10 ans.
Parmi ses dernières lectures (bds mises à part) il y a eu un petit paquet de Roald Dahl et les 3 premiers Harry Potter.

En restant un peu dans  le thème, je pensais à Harold et les dragons (elle avait bien apprécié les films)

----------


## Stratosfear

7 mois la semaine prochaine pour notre petite.
Toujours aussi calme et dormeuse, même si en ce moment c'est un peu mis à mal avec la pousse des dents (mais qui ne sortent toujours pas).

Niveau bouffe ça ne bouge plus depuis plusieurs semaines (320g de solide + 660mL de lait par jour).
Elle mange tout, même mes mélanges éclatés (hier, pour finir les reste, elle a eu droit à Chou fleur + Patate douce + Céléri + Butternut  :Gerbe: ).

Niveau motricité, elle se retourne dans les deux sens. Elle adore être debout, et a bien les réflexes de marche (on la met pas encore dans son trotteur car elle touche pas par-terre, et de toute façon, même après ça sera à très petites doses on aime pas bien ces trucs). Elle aime de moins en moins être allongée et donc râle quand elle est sur son tapis (enfin quand on la retrouve pas à 3km parce qu'elle enchaine les roulés boulés à sens unique).
Elle ne rampe pas encore, mais il va falloir que je prépare la maison : fixer les étagères au mur, mettre des barrières pour l'escalier, obturer les prises électriques et mettre des verrous sur les placards. Du boulot en perspective.

D'ailleurs j'ai une question concernant les barrières pour escalier. est-ce que des canard ont des avis/retours d'expériences sur des barrières à fixation sans vis ? Ça m'embête de trouer le lambris qui encadre l'escalier, mais s'il n'y a que ça qui soit vraiment efficace je m'y plierai.

Faut que je lui ouvre un compte bancaire aussi, histoire de lui mettre un peu dessus régulièrement à hauteur de nos moyens (genre du 10€/mois et primes exceptionnelles  ::P: ).

----------


## CHbox

> D'ailleurs j'ai une question concernant les barrières pour escalier. est-ce que des canard ont des avis/retours d'expériences sur des barrières à fixation sans vis ? Ça m'embête de trouer le lambris qui encadre l'escalier, mais s'il n'y a que ça qui soit vraiment efficace je m'y plierai.


J'ai ça, jusqu'ici pas à me plaindre ça tient très bien par contre celui que j'ai (désolé j'ai pas la marque là au boulot) tu te retrouves avec une barre en dessous sur laquelle tu peux trébucher donc faut faire gaffe.

----------


## fishinou

Hello,

Enfants de 4 et 7 ans, c'est quoi les indispensables à faire sur une semaine à Paris ?

Merci !

----------


## Stratosfear

> Hello,
> 
> Enfants de 4 et 7 ans, c'est quoi les indispensables à faire sur une semaine à Paris ?
> 
> Merci !


Les catacombes.  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement : musée d'histoires naturelles ?




> J'ai ça, jusqu'ici pas à me plaindre ça tient très bien par contre celui que j'ai (désolé j'ai pas la marque là au boulot) tu te retrouves avec une barre en dessous sur laquelle tu peux trébucher donc faut faire gaffe.


Merci pour ton retour.  :;):

----------


## Souly

7 jours à Disneyland.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Les catacombes. 
> 
> Plus sérieusement : musée d'histoires naturelles ?


Pourquoi sérieusement ? C'est super les catacombes.

En indispensable je dirais bateau mouche aussi. ^^

Puis la tour Effel c'est toujours cool (mais ça va te bouffer une journée entière pour faire la queue quoi  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Kiyo

La cité des sciences ça doit être bien sympa aussi.

----------


## Pelpel

Le métro.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) Puis la tour Effel c'est toujours cool (mais ça va te bouffer une journée entière pour faire la queue quoi )


Heureusement qu'il existe un truc qui s'appelle internet et qui permet de quasi pas faire la queue en prenant ses places à l'avance.  ::ninja:: 
Muséum d'histoire naturelle "La grande Galerie de l'évolution" (car il y a plusieurs pavillons, avec des billets distincts), c'est cool même à 4 ans.
Le Louvre (mais tu fais pas tout, ça prendrait trop de temps, surtout avec des enfants) aussi. Peut-être que 4 ans c'est un peu juste.

La Cité des Sciences de La Villette, t'as deux espaces/parcours spécifiques pour les enfants avec une tranche 3-5 ans et une 6-8 (de mémoire). J'ai fait celui de 3-5 ans cet hiver avec un enfant de 5 ans et même s'il s'est amusé j'ai trouvé que c'était un peu juste et qu'on aurait mieux fait de choisir l'autre parcours.

----------


## Zouuu

J'allais dire le Palais de la Découverte  :Emo:  Mais il est fermé pour gros travaux et quand il rouvrira, il sera plus petit  ::cry:: 

Sinon, si y a UN truc à faire, c'est le jardin des plantes et tout ce qu'il comprend (Grande galerie de l'évolution, Muséum national d'Histoire naturelle, Serre des forêts tropicales humides, "zoo").

T'ajoutes la cité des sciences qui font par tranche d'age ou encore le Musée en Herbe de Paris (pour les enfants ).

----------


## LeLiquid

> Heureusement qu'il existe un truc qui s'appelle internet et qui permet de quasi pas faire la queue en prenant ses places à l'avance. 
> Muséum d'histoire naturelle "La grande Galerie de l'évolution" (car il y a plusieurs pavillons, avec des billets distincts), c'est cool même à 4 ans.
> Le Louvre (mais tu fais pas tout, ça prendrait trop de temps, surtout avec des enfants) aussi. Peut-être que 4 ans c'est un peu juste.
> 
> La Cité des Sciences de La Villette, t'as deux espaces/parcours spécifiques pour les enfants avec une tranche 3-5 ans et une 6-8 (de mémoire). J'ai fait celui de 3-5 ans cet hiver avec un enfant de 5 ans et même s'il s'est amusé j'ai trouvé que c'était un peu juste et qu'on aurait mieux fait de choisir l'autre parcours.


Ca fait partie du plaisir d'attendre 4 plombes. Noob.  :tired: 

(c'est pas plus cher en prenant sur l'internet mondial ?)

----------


## M.Rick75

> Ca fait partie du plaisir d'attendre 4 plombes. Noob. 
> 
> (c'est pas plus cher en prenant sur l'internet mondial ?)


Héhé. je crois pas, sinon.

----------


## fishinou

Merci à tous  :;):

----------


## Sigps220

Le musée de l'Air et de l'Espace du Bourget si les gamins sont passionnés par les avions. Le petit de 4 ans est peut être un poil jeune.

----------


## Pelpel

Bon n°2 a été exclu définitivement du collège vendredi  ::cry:: 
Je suis vraiment dégouté...
Oui depuis le début de l'année dernière il fait des conneries au collège, oui ça méritait éventuellement sanction, mais pas une exclusion définitive. Il n'y a rien de grave dans ce qu'il a fait. Il n'a jamais tapé ni insulté personne par exemple.
Il a des problème d'ordre psychologiques/psychiques/on sait pas trop en fait depuis la fin de la primaire (il est en 4ème). On cherche des solutions en allant voir des professionnels mais c'est pas simple.  
Il a fait d'énormes crises de colères en début d'année scolaire ce qui fait que certains matins il ne pouvait/voulait juste pas aller au collège.
Il a dit plusieurs fois qu'il allait se suicider (ça s'est calmé depuis heureusement).
On a contacté le centre médico psychologique à côté de chez nous pour voir ce qui pouvait être fait avec eux : on leur a expliqué la situation globale, 1 mois après on a avait un rdv en urgence. Ensuite plusieurs rdv pour cerner le problème, puis prise en charge mis en place après les vacances scolaires de février à raison d'un rdv par semaine. Sachant qu'il n'est pas rare chez nous de devoir attendre 6 mois pour avoir un rdv et qu'ils ne mettent pas en place un suivi si le gamin n'a pas de problème.
Bref tout ça on leur a expliqué lors du conseil de discipline, on a aussi expliqué qu'il marchait beaucoup à la confiance et que quand la responsable de vie scolaire lui hurle devant tout le monde qu'il n'a pas de couilles (ou que sa prof de math lui dise à propos d'un devoir maison qu'il était moche et que ça valait zéro alors que lui y avait vraiment mis du coeur), ça pouvait difficilement bien se passer.
A mon avis ils ont choisi la solution de "facilité" : plutôt que d'essayer d'aider notre gamin et de supporter des parents qui ont critiqué l'institution ils l'ont viré.

Le plus chiant maintenant c'est de lui trouver un collège pour le dernier trimestre.
On habite dans un petit bled (400 habitants) de campagne, donc pour aller au collège en théorie c'est car scolaire.
Il était dans un collège privé (pas par conviction mais pour le côté pratique : le collège est à 5 min en car, tous les gamins du village vont dans ce collège), la directrice avait pour obligation de nous proposer deux autres établissements dans lequel on pouvait inscrire notre môme pour la fin de l'année. Forcément elle nous a proposé deux collèges privés : un n'est pas accessible via les transports scolaire et l'autre on sait que ça se passera pas bien.
Donc coup de fil à l'inspection pour savoir comment faire, et bah c'est pas simple  ::(: 
Déjà on ne peut pas l'inscrire d'office dans le collège public de secteur vu qu'il était dans le privé avant. Si on renonce au privé, ils nous proposeront un collège public dans le département et si possible pas trop loin de chez nous. Mais le problème c'est les transports pour l'emmener au collège. On n'est pas forcément dispo pour l'emmener/ramener à un endroit qui n'est pas du tout sur la route de notre boulot.
Ensuite il y avait l'option CNED : là encore compliqué voir impossible. Les inscriptions pour le dernier trimestre sont à faire jusqu'au 30/03 et c'est réservé aux gamins en situation de handicap ou qui ont une phobie scolaire. En gros il faut un certificat médical. Et notre fils n'entre pas vraiment dans ces catégories
Dernière option : instruction en famille. Et là ça tombe bien parce qu'on connait un établissement (privé hors contrat, ce qui est considéré comme de l'instruction en famille) qui fait de l'enseignement à distance (en fait c'est des cours en visio). On va donc les contacter pour voir si on peut l'inscrire.

Désolé pour le pavé mais là je suis un peu dégouté et très en colère.

----------


## fishinou

Respect robustesse :-/

C'est sûr que ça doit pas être simple à vivre.

----------


## Pelpel

Ouais c'est compliqué...
En plus de ne pas être spécialement bienveillante, la directrice n'est pas spécialement compétente non plus.
Dans la convocation pour le conseil de discipline elle faisait référence à des articles du code de l'éducation qui ne sont pas applicables dans le cadre d'un établissement privé sous contrat. Elle ne mentionnait pas non plus la composition du conseil de discipline, il a fallu qu'on lui demande. On n'a pas eu non plus la liste exacte de ce qui lui était reproché (écarts cumulés au règlement intérieur depuis le début). On n'a jamais l'info concernant le déroulement du conseil de discipline. Et après ça elle s'étonne qu'on ait préparé une défense (mme avait écrit une plaidoirie de 5 pages).

Et cerise sur le gâteau, ça a aussi un impact sur le petit frère qui entre en 6ème à la rentrée prochaine : forcément il voulait aller dans ce collège avec ses copains, mais là ça va être compliqué...

----------


## Tahia

Compliqué ton histoire, loin de moi l'idée de dire que l'établissement à raison ou tord, j'en sais rien (je suis prof dans le privé au cas où  ::ninja:: ), mais si la confiance est rompu entre ton enfant et le responsable de vie scolaire , n'est ce pas un "mal pour un bien" vis à vis de son mal être, qu'il aille ailleurs ? Alors je comprend tout à fait que c'est la galère pour vous, mais dans tout ce gloubi boulga ça peut être un point de démarrage pour repartir du bon pied ?

----------


## Primopuelle

> Il a dit plusieurs fois qu'il allait se suicider (ça s'est calmé depuis heureusement).


Je suppose, j'espère, qu'on vous l'a déjà dit mais attention, ce n'est pas parce qu'il ne les verbalise plus que les idées suicidaires ont disparu. 
Bon courage pour la suite.

----------


## Pelpel

> Compliqué ton histoire, loin de moi l'idée de dire que l'établissement à raison ou tord, j'en sais rien (je suis prof dans le privé au cas où ), mais si la confiance est rompu entre ton enfant et le responsable de vie scolaire , n'est ce pas un "mal pour un bien" vis à vis de son mal être, qu'il aille ailleurs ? Alors je comprend tout à fait que c'est la galère pour vous, mais dans tout ce gloubi boulga ça peut être un point de démarrage pour repartir du bon pied ?


Alors étant donné que c'est un enfant de canard, il est évident que le collège est 100% en tort vu que notre fils est parfait  ::ninja:: 
Plus sérieusement, il déconne depuis le début de la 5ème, à chaque c'est pas "dramatique" (un coup je lance des boulettes de papier et comme je vise mal au lieu d’atterrir sur le voisin visé ça touche le prof, un coup je pique des affaires dans la trousse du voisin pour lui faire une blague, etc.) mais ça a contribué à ce qu'il se fasse remarquer.
Et comme en plus les résultats scolaires sont très très bof, bah il a été catalogué comme le fouteur de merde qui n'en branle pas une.
Après ça se passait bien avec certains profs qui étaient compréhensifs et qui essayaient de l'aider, d'ailleurs dans ces cours là il ne posait pas de problème. Par contre avec d'autres la relation était compliquée.
Mais tu as en partie raison, depuis qu'il sait qu'il est viré, il est tout joyeux. Il est pas heureux d'avoir été viré, mais il est plus guilleret. Je pense que cette exclusion l'a "libéré" d'un poids.




> Je suppose, j'espère, qu'on vous l'a déjà dit mais attention, ce n'est pas parce qu'il ne les verbalise plus que les idées suicidaires ont disparu. 
> Bon courage pour la suite.


Oui oui on en est tout à fait conscient. On pense que même s'il le verbalise moins qu'il y a certain temps, il a toujours ce mal-être. 
Et c'est pour ça qu'on cherche des réponses auprès de professionnels. Mais qu'est ce que c'est compliqué... Un pro te dit qu'il a très probablement un trouble de l'attention et peut être un trouble du spectre autistique, le suivant te dit que non c'est pas un TDA (sans autre forme d'explication, après t'avoir dit le rdv d'avant qu'on pouvait envisager la Ritaline), un autre te dit que non c'est pas le TSA.
Bref on galère à trouver quelqu'un qui pourrait nous dire : votre fils a tel problème (même si ça n'a pas de nom on s'en fout), pour l'aider il faut faire ça.

Tout ce je veux c'est retrouver mon fils d'il y a quelques années qui était heureux et qui avait les yeux qui pétillaient de bonheur (même si maintenant qu'il est ado je veux bien que de temps il soit l'enfant le plus malheureux du monde qui a les pires parents possible)

----------


## Tahia

> Alors étant donné que c'est un enfant de canard, il est évident que le collège est 100% en tort vu que notre fils est parfait 
> Plus sérieusement, il déconne depuis le début de la 5ème, à chaque c'est pas "dramatique" (un coup je lance des boulettes de papier et comme je vise mal au lieu d’atterrir sur le voisin visé ça touche le prof, un coup je pique des affaires dans la trousse du voisin pour lui faire une blague, etc.) mais ça a contribué à ce qu'il se fasse remarquer.
> Et comme en plus les résultats scolaires sont très très bof, bah il a été catalogué comme le fouteur de merde qui n'en branle pas une.
> Après ça se passait bien avec certains profs qui étaient compréhensifs et qui essayaient de l'aider, d'ailleurs dans ces cours là il ne posait pas de problème. Par contre avec d'autres la relation était compliquée.
> Mais tu as en partie raison, depuis qu'il sait qu'il est viré, il est tout joyeux. Il est pas heureux d'avoir été viré, mais il est plus guilleret. Je pense que cette exclusion l'a "libéré" d'un poids.
> 
> 
> Oui oui on en est tout à fait conscient. On pense que même s'il le verbalise moins qu'il y a certain temps, il a toujours ce mal-être. 
> Et c'est pour ça qu'on cherche des réponses auprès de professionnels. Mais qu'est ce que c'est compliqué... Un pro te dit qu'il a très probablement un trouble de l'attention et peut être un trouble du spectre autistique, le suivant te dit que non c'est pas un TDA (sans autre forme d'explication, après t'avoir dit le rdv d'avant qu'on pouvait envisager la Ritaline), un autre te dit que non c'est pas le TSA.
> ...


Par curiosité, ils avaient des billes pour voter le renvoie comme par exemple un carnet bien rempli ? D'ailleurs ça me fait penser que j'ai un conseil de discipline lundi prochain... ::ninja::  j'ai du renvoyer de cours un élève ça m'était pas arrivé depuis des années, même le bureau de la vie scolaire a demandé si c'était pas une blague  :tired:  mais ça a déclenché la procédure du coup... Après il a clairement fait pire que ton gosse si je me fie à ce que tu dis... ::ninja::

----------


## Stratosfear

Bon, ça ne se base sur rien en termes de comparaison, mais je peux partager mon vécu.

Moi, à l'école, pendant toute ma scolarité, je n'ai jamais fait de vagues. Élève moyen, les profs avait une image neutre ou positive vis à vis de moi. Jamais de problèmes directs avec la direction de l'école (hormis quelques conneries passagères, ce qui me paraît normal pour un ado). 

Mon frère cadet par contre, ça a été très dur dès son entrée au collège (sans aucun signes avant). Il a changé plusieurs fois d’établissement (public -> privé -> privé).
Il n'était pas heureux à l'école et savait le montrer. Du coup il est tombé dans la même spirale que ton fils : faire des conneries, les profs le cataloguent et le dénigrent, etc..
C'était un miracle quand il ne séchait pas moins de 2 fois par semaine. Il préférait passer sa journée dans la petite forêt près de la maison, avec son MP3 et son lecteur de DVD portable, tout seul. Du coup, il était constamment déprimé (et violent verbalement avec mes parents) avec une période où il avait des paroles très noires aussi.

Mes parents étaient un peu perdus aussi et ont été voir de nombreux professionnels. Très peu de diagnostics concluants puisqu'aucun professionnel n'avait le même.

Au final, il en ressort qu'il était juste malheureux d'aller à l'école. C'était vraiment un lieu qui ne l'intéressait pas et qu'il rejetait. Dès qu'il a commencé sa formation de boulanger (donc après le collège), il a retrouvé tout son enthousiasme et avait enfin trouvé un truc qui lui plaisait.

Aujourd'hui il est (très bon) boulanger pâtissier et est très heureux.

Je sais pas si ça peut t'appliquer sur ton gamin, mais peut-être que c'est un problème similaire...
Reste que malgré le fait que les médecins ne t'aident pas pour l'instant, il ne faut pas se couper de ce circuit, les paroles des enfants ne doivent pas être ignorées, surtout aussi graves.

Question qui peut paraître bête mais : est-ce qu'il fait du sport ? Si oui, en club ? Mon frère était très détendu le week-end au sport et c'était vraiment en semaine qu'il "rechutait" à chaque fois.

----------


## Pelpel

> Par curiosité, ils avaient des billes pour voter le renvoie comme par exemple un carnet bien rempli ?


Oui ils en avaient : son carnet était plus que rempli. Ce qui a officiellement déclenché la procédure c'est qu'ils considèrent qu'il avait séché la 1ère heure de cours d'une journée.
Alors qu'en fait il s'était juste planté dans son emploi du temps : c'était pas le même que d'habitude, il changeait régulièrement parce qu'une partie des 4ème était en voyage scolaire, donc tout son emploi du temps était chamboulé. Et ce con avait juste oublié de vérifier son emploi du temps. D'ailleurs il s'est présenté au collège pour la deuxième heure de manière normale, s'il avait vraiment voulu sécher il ne serait pas allé au collège de la journée.

@Stratosfear : c'est un peu pareil pour le nôtre, ça fait un bout de temps qu'il nous dit qu'il veut arrêter le collège. On lui a expliqué à chaque fois que c'était pas possible, que l'école était obligatoire jusqu'à 16 ans. L'autre problème c'est qu'il ne sait pas vraiment ce qu'il veut faire plus tard, et qu'il n'y a rien qui le "passionne" au point d'en faire son métier. Il y a 2 ans il voulait être rugbyman professionnel, l'année dernière finalement il voulait être youtubeur et maintenant il veut être rappeur. On ne lui a jamais dit qu'il ne pourrait jamais faire ces métiers, au contraire on lui a dit que si c'est vraiment ce qui lui plaisait alors go. Par contre on lui a toujours expliqué qu'il fallait quand même avoir un diplôme à côté parce que ce sont des métiers ou il y a peu d'élus et qui ne durent pas toute la vie. Si sa passion était la plomberie, la boulangerie ou n'importe quoi d'autre on l'aurait poussé pour faire un CAP après la 3ème, qu'il fasse un truc qui le branche et qu'il quitte le système scolaire au plus vite.
Mais là il fait les portes ouvertes d'un lycée avec internat et une option cinéma qui l'ont vraiment branché, donc on espère que ça va le motiver à bosser et se comporter correctement pour pouvoir être pris.

Sinon oui il fait du sport en club (rugby et judo), c'est quelque chose dans lequel il prend du plaisir. Mais en début d'année quand ça n'allait vraiment pas bien il avait même arrêté le sport.

Et pour finir on ne se coupe pas du circuit médical, on est juste en recherche d'un professionnel qui pourrait trouver le problème.

----------


## Stratosfear

Mon frère n'avait aucune idée de ce qu'il voulait faire non plus.
Il est allé en boulangerie un peu au pif, parce qu'il aimait bien le pain, en se disant que si ça ne lui plaisait pas il tenterait autre chose.

Au final, ça a bien matché et il ne changerai de taf pour rien au monde. Alors coup de bol ? Je sais pas, il sait pas non plus.

Est-ce qu'il est possible de faire essayer des métiers à ton fils, via stage ou autres. Je sais qu'à cet âge c'est malheureusement compliqué, mais il existe peut-être des associations ou organismes qui peuvent aider sur ce point.

----------


## Jeckhyl

On touche là un problème qui a toujours existé, le fait qu'on te demande de faire le choix le plus déterminant de ta vie à un moment où tu n'as aucune expérience de la vie  :Emo: .

----------


## Alfa23

Après mure réflexion avec mon conjoint, je vais vendre le trotteur de notre fils et regarder pour un chariot de marche à la place. Ca peut être plus amusant que juste être dans son trotteur à galoper dans toute la maison et se fatiguer au bout de 5-10min.
Du coup y'a-t-il une marque/modèle de chariot que vous pourriez nous recommander ? J'imagine un chariot avec tableau d'activité, pour le côté ou quand il en a marre de marcher il peut quand même jouer avec.

Avec ma belle-mère on s'est posé la question de la hauteur parce que certains seraient trop bas et j'imagine que d'autres trop haut. Mais en allant sur le site de Vtech par exemple, ils ne mettent pas cette information. C'est dommage. Je m'en remets donc à vous.

----------


## tenshu

> Oui oui on en est tout à fait conscient. On pense que même s'il le verbalise moins qu'il y a certain temps, il a toujours ce mal-être. 
> Et c'est pour ça qu'on cherche des réponses auprès de professionnels. Mais qu'est ce que c'est compliqué... Un pro te dit qu'il a très probablement un trouble de l'attention et peut être un trouble du spectre autistique, le suivant te dit que non c'est pas un TDA (sans autre forme d'explication, après t'avoir dit le rdv d'avant qu'on pouvait envisager la Ritaline), un autre te dit que non c'est pas le TSA.
> Bref on galère à trouver quelqu'un qui pourrait nous dire : votre fils a tel problème (même si ça n'a pas de nom on s'en fout), pour l'aider il faut faire ça.


C'est un peu un soucis avec la prise en charge psy way.
On sais peu de chose sur les troubles psys et encore moins sur les trucs neurodéveloppementaux.

Je saurais pas trop quoi te dire à part que le diagnostic que tu cherches n'existe peut être pas.
Mais que ce n'est pas forcement grave en fait par ce que le fait que ça améliore son état c'est plus important.
Ce que je veux dire, c'est que si c'est un TDA peut-être que la médication va régler pleins de trucs (mais pas sur) mais que de toutes façons il y aura pleins de choses qu'il va falloir surmonter et ça c'est la thérapie qui est le plus important.

Du coup je pense que votre mission c'est de trouver un ou une thérapeute avec qui ça se passe bien : le gamin est en confiances, vous êtes en confiance.
Il va pouvoir vider son sac et trouver comment gérer plutôt que d'affronté ce qui ne va pas.
Si jamais ça ne marche pas bien, si le diagnostic vous semble douteux ET que ça n'améliore pas sur un laps de temps notable, trouvez quelqu'un d'autre sans faire de shopping médical non plus.

----------


## Pelpel

Le truc c'est qu'on a commencé par une psychologue : il en a vu une pendant quasi 3 ans (enfin 2, on a changé en cours de route parce que la première a déménagé). 
Et en fait, il ne disait pas grand chose : il était content d'y aller, le contact se passait bien mais au final il ne disait rien.
Si par exemple la psy lui demandait si tout allait bien il répondait oui parce qu'effectivement sur l'instant ça allait, alors que 2 jours plus tôt il avait fait une crise énorme.
Au final c'est la psy qui nous a dit qu'elle n'avançait pas avec lui et qu'à priori ça ne servait à rien de continuer.
Elle nous a orienté vers une neuro psy pour faire un diagnostic différentiel. C'est la neuro psy qui nous a dit qu'il y avait un fort soupçon de TDA et peut être un TSA mais que pour confirmer ça il fallait aller voir un neuro pédiatre, seul à même de poser un diagnostic officiel.
Ce qu'on a donc fait : rdv avec une neuro pédiatre, au premier rdv elle nous prend de haut en disant qu'en gros le TDA c'est un truc à la mode (ça donnait l'impression d'être les parents qui expliquent à l'école que si leur enfant est chiant c'est parce qu'il est précoce alors qu'en fait c'est juste un casse couille).
Deuxième rdv avec juste ma femme et moi, la consultation se passe mieux et elle nous dit qu'on peut envisager la Ritaline pour calmer ses crises.
Troisième rdv avec juste mon fils, à la fin elle nous dit que non il n'a pas de TDA, qu'il a juste un problème de confiance en lui et qu'un suivi psy devrait suffire.
Bref le feeling n'est pas bien passé avec ce médecin (aussi bien pour nous que pour notre fils), donc on a pris un rdv avec une autre neuro pédiatre. On verra bien ce que ça donne.
Après on s'en fout qu'il soit diagnostiqué TDA/TSA/T ni'mporte quoi, tout ce qu'on veut c'est savoir pourquoi est-ce qu'il a ce mal être et comment on peut l'aider. L'aide peut-être via des médicaments, des aménagements de sa scolarité, un autre suivi psy, etc.,  peu importe du moment que ça l'aide.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il en dit quoi, lui ?

----------


## Pelpel

Il en a marre de ce mal être, d'avoir des idées noires.
Il voudrait ne pas se sentir différent, même si avec ses copains ça se passe bien.
Il est plutôt OK pour aller voir des professionnels, il a compris qu'on faisait ça pour l'aider, même si au début d'année scolaire il y a eu une période compliquée parce que les rdv se sont enchainés. 
Après des fois il "profite" / "retourne" la situation de on est là pour t'aider :
"Vous dites que vous voulez m'aider mais vous me laissez pas avoir un forfait avec des millions de giga de data alors que tous mes copains ont ça"
"Vous dites que vous voulez m'aider mais vous avez mis un contrôle parental sur mon téléphone avec une limitation d'horaires alors qu'aucun de mes copains n'a ça"

Mais ça je pense que c'est parce que c'est un ado et que c'est toujours mieux chez les autres.

----------


## tenshu

Peut être un deuxième avis de neuro pédiatre serait pas idiot vu que ça c'est mal passé.
En tout cas de ce que tu en dis ça ne semble pas très sérieux celui qui vous avez reçu.

Pour la psy, je trouve ça curieux qu'elle ne vous ait pas conseillé d'aller voir quelqu'un d'autre par ce que bon comme je disais dans mon premier message même si vous avez un diagnostic il faudra déjà l'encaisser puis de toutes façons savoir quoi en faire pour améliorer le quotidien. Et ça je pense qu'en thérapie c'est quand même plus indiqué que de se débrouiller tout seul.

----------


## tenshu

Je voudrais juste préciser que je ne suis pas du métier et que je dis juste des trucs qui me semble de bon sens.
Même si toute ma famille est du métier (femme psy, mère infirmière psy, père éduc spé et psychanalyste) bon c'est de l'expertise CPC.

----------


## Ventilo

Question a la con du jour :vous mettez des alèses dans le lit des gamins ? A 7 ans ma fille en a encore une, je trouve ca d'un ridicule comme si un pipi au lit allait ruiner le matelas.

----------


## Ckao

Ça protège le matelas de la transpiration aussi, et rallonge un peu sa durée de vie.

----------


## Oldnoobie

La journée, tu lui mets un slip ? 
CQFD

----------


## Flad

> Question a la con du jour :vous mettez des alèses dans le lit des gamins ? A 7 ans ma fille en a encore une, je trouve ca d'un ridicule comme si un pipi au lit allait ruiner le matelas.


Ca protège aussi en cas de vomi.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Question a la con du jour :vous mettez des alèses dans le lit des gamins ? A 7 ans ma fille en a encore une, je trouve ca d'un ridicule comme si un pipi au lit allait ruiner le matelas.


Bah pour le coup, je comprends pas trop. Un pipi, ça ruine un matelas en effet. Et puis surtout, ça évite d'attendre à ce qu'il sèche genre en pleine nuit si il y a un accident.

----------


## Magnarrok

Et beh en fait on a aussi des alèses dans notre lit...  ::unsure::

----------


## Primopuelle

> Et beh en fait on a aussi des alèses dans notre lit...


Vous n'êtes pas les seuls.  :;):

----------


## Xchroumfph

Alors oui aussi, mais c'est pour d'autres genres de tâches...  ::ninja::

----------


## fishinou

> Alors oui aussi, mais c'est pour d'autres genres de tâches...


Vous buvez du rouge la nuit ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Gravier

Les alèses c'est toute la vie. Car déjà ben la transpiration.
Puis les vomito, même adulte c'est possible.

Et puis les règles pour les femmes. Et puis la perte des eaux. Et puis les tâches découvertes au matin pour les mecs...

Et puis la pisse d'animaux.

J'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi faire sans vu le peu de temps que ca prend à mettre face au risque de flinguer son matelas.

----------


## Ventilo

OK je convaincu  ::P: 
On en a déjà sur tous les lits. Là ma femme s'est précipité en acheter un de plus parce que ma fille s'est oublié sur notre lieu de vacances et l'alese n'aurait pas eu le temps de secher. Je trouvais que pour une nuit c'était too muche.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Vous n'êtes pas les seuls.


Un lit d'adultes sans alèse ?
Je n'ose pas imaginer l'état du matelas.

Entre la transpiration, le seske et les possibles fuites imprévues de madame... Alèse obligatoire.

----------


## Maximelene

Bonjour les canards. Je viens me poser ici.

Non, je ne me suis pas subitement découvert un enfant caché. Je suis juste en couple avec une femme qui a une fille. Et si je dois avoir le rôle d'une figure parentale, ce qui est clairement le cas ici, je tiens à le faire bien.  ::): 

Et du coup, comme je débarque comme un cheveu sur la soupe, il est possible que je me retrouve avec des interrogations sorties de nulle part.  ::P:

----------


## ZyAvo

Ne débats pas à grand coup de pavés vocaux avec la petite parce qu'elle aura dit papi au lieu de pipi et ça devrait bien se passer  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

Putain j'avais pas vu le truc comme ça. Il est déjà casse couille avec des random sur un forum j'imagine même pas avec une pauvre gosse sur laquelle il aura ( ou voudra  ::ninja:: ) de l'autorité.

 :Emo:

----------


## Tahia

> Ne débats pas à grand coup de pavés vocaux avec la petite parce qu'elle aura dit papi au lieu de pipi et ça devrait bien se passer


 ::XD::

----------


## Maximelene

> Ne débats pas à grand coup de pavés vocaux avec la petite parce qu'elle aura dit papi au lieu de pipi et ça devrait bien se passer


 ::XD:: 

On est obligés de la reprendre sur quelques trucs de langage, ça me permet de satisfaire ce besoin maladif de corriger les gens.  ::ninja:: 




> Putain j'avais pas vu le truc comme ça. Il est déjà casse couille avec des random sur un forum j'imagine même pas avec une pauvre gosse sur laquelle il aura ( ou voudra ) de l'autorité.


Je sais pas quelle portion de premier degré il y a dans ce message, donc je me sens obligé de préciser que je n'ai aucun besoin d'autorité. Je n'aime juste pas les gens qui disent délibérément de la merde. Les adultes. Ceux qui sont normalement capables de s'en rendre compte.  ::ninja:: 

IRL, il paraît que je suis génial avec les gamins.

En tout cas, celle-ci m'adore. Ça tombe bien, c'est réciproque.  ::wub::

----------


## ZyAvo

Profite bien ! ::wub::

----------


## Maximelene

Merci. J'essaie.  ::P: 

J'ai déjà eu le grand "plaisir" de provoquer la jalousie du père quand, après avoir passé une journée seul avec elle, elle a préféré que ce soit moi qui aille la coucher plutôt que lui (il était à la maison pour fêter son anniversaire).  ::(: 

Ça va être un équilibre difficile à gérer ça je sens...

----------


## LeLiquid

> On est obligés de la reprendre sur quelques trucs de langage, ça me permet de satisfaire ce besoin maladif de corriger les gens. 
> 
> 
> 
> Je sais pas quelle portion de premier degré il y a dans ce message, donc je me sens obligé de préciser que je n'ai aucun besoin d'autorité. Je n'aime juste pas les gens qui disent délibérément de la merde. Les adultes. Ceux qui sont normalement capables de s'en rendre compte. 
> 
> IRL, il paraît que je suis génial avec les gamins.
> 
> En tout cas, celle-ci m'adore. Ça tombe bien, c'est réciproque.


Honnetement je sais pas.  ::ninja:: 

En tout cas je te demande une chose. Que tu nous racontes quand elle sera dans la période où elle veut avoir le dernier mot. Y'a moyen de voir apparaitre une singularité je pense.  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Non, je ne me suis pas subitement découvert un enfant caché. Je suis juste en couple avec une femme qui a une fille. Et si je dois avoir le rôle d'une figure parentale, ce qui est clairement le cas ici, je tiens à le faire bien.


Bravo Maximelene, tu vas voir la paternité c'est horrible quelque chose de magique. Par curiosité, elle a quel âge?

----------


## Maximelene

> En tout cas je te demande une chose. Que tu nous racontes quand elle sera dans la période où elle veut avoir le dernier mot. Y'a moyen de voir apparaitre une singularité je pense.


Promis.  ::P: 




> Bravo Maximelene, tu vas voir la paternité c'est horrible quelque chose de magique. Par curiosité, elle a quel âge?


Elle vient tout juste d'avoir 5 ans.  :;):

----------


## Stratosfear

Félicitations, tu as eu un gosse sans passer par les étapes les plus chiantes.  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement, cette position risque d'être difficile à équilibrer. 
Il va falloir trouver ta place, te faire apprécier de la petite sans jamais chercher à remplacer son père.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est clairement ma plus grande crainte, et ce que je vais devoir équilibrer. Je crains à la fois qu'elle m'appelle papa (la semaine dernière, elle nous a présenté à ses amis en disant "c'est mes parents", j'étais un peu gêné), et le probable futur "t'es pas mon père !".  ::P: 

A côté de ça, le lendemain, une de ses copines a parlé de moi en disant "ton papa", et elle l'a corrigée, en détails.

Après, j'ai la chance de bien connaître le père, puisque je les ai rencontrés tous les deux il y a des années, avant même la naissance de la petite. Donc il me connaît aussi, et il a confiance en moi (il estime même que ma compagne a "fait un bon choix", ce que je comprends moins  ::ninja:: ), ce qui aide à avoir une relation saine, qui évite les clichés de la relation père/nouveau compagnon. Ce qui, je pense, aide énormément pour le bout de chou.  ::): 

Actuellement, le soucis qu'on a, c'est plutôt la transition, en douceur, de la place du "copain de maman rigolo qui me fait des cadeaux" à celui de figure ayant un peu d'autorité. J'ai évité pendant les premiers mois de jouer sur ce côté, mais il va bien falloir que je participe à ça, je ne peux pas laisser ma compagne gérer seule les trucs "chiants" en la regardant depuis le canapé.

Et là, autant ça bloque dans certains domaines, autant c'est plutôt simple dans d'autres. Les premiers mois "sans autorité" ont contribué à créer une certaine complicité, qui aide dans certains domaines. J'espère juste que ça ne viendra pas gâcher cette complicité, justement.

Ouais, je m'inquiète pas mal. Mais ça me semble normal.  ::P:

----------


## LeLiquid

> Après, j'ai la chance de bien connaître le père, puisque je les ai rencontrés tous les deux il y a des années, avant même la naissance de la petite.


Gros chacal spotted.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Gros chacal spotted.


Totalement ! J'allais pas laisser passer une telle occasion !  ::ninja:: 

Ils se sont séparés presque en même temps que mon ex et moi, un an et demi avant donc.  ::P:

----------


## Bouyi

> Ne débats pas à grand coup de pavés vocaux avec la petite parce qu'elle aura dit papi au lieu de pipi et ça devrait bien se passer


Nan mais vous déconnez avec ça mais la vraie question est : "Comment fait la maman pour supporter d'être reprise constamment ?"  ::P:   ::ninja::

----------


## Tahia

> Nan mais vous déconnez avec ça mais la vraie question est : "Comment fais la maman pour supporter d'être reprise constamment ?"


C'est pas interdit de parler ouvertement de cul ici ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Bouyi

> C'est pas interdit de parler ouvertement de cul ici ?


 :Clap:

----------


## Wobak

> C'est clairement ma plus grande crainte, et ce que je vais devoir équilibrer. Je crains à la fois qu'elle m'appelle papa (la semaine dernière, elle nous a présenté à ses amis en disant "c'est mes parents", j'étais un peu gêné), et le probable futur "t'es pas mon père !". 
> 
> A côté de ça, le lendemain, une de ses copines a parlé de moi en disant "ton papa", et elle l'a corrigée, en détails.
> 
> Après, j'ai la chance de bien connaître le père, puisque je les ai rencontrés tous les deux il y a des années, avant même la naissance de la petite. Donc il me connaît aussi, et il a confiance en moi (il estime même que ma compagne a "fait un bon choix", ce que je comprends moins ), ce qui aide à avoir une relation saine, qui évite les clichés de la relation père/nouveau compagnon. Ce qui, je pense, aide énormément pour le bout de chou. 
> 
> Actuellement, le soucis qu'on a, c'est plutôt la transition, en douceur, de la place du "copain de maman rigolo qui me fait des cadeaux" à celui de figure ayant un peu d'autorité. J'ai évité pendant les premiers mois de jouer sur ce côté, mais il va bien falloir que je participe à ça, je ne peux pas laisser ma compagne gérer seule les trucs "chiants" en la regardant depuis le canapé.
> 
> Et là, autant ça bloque dans certains domaines, autant c'est plutôt simple dans d'autres. Les premiers mois "sans autorité" ont contribué à créer une certaine complicité, qui aide dans certains domaines. J'espère juste que ça ne viendra pas gâcher cette complicité, justement.
> ...


Loin de moi l'idée de paraître désagréable, mais je te fais un retour d'expérience à base de "source: trust me".

Les différent(e)s ami(e)s que je connais dans ta situation, une chose en est ressortie de manière assez flagrante : tu es figure d'autorité, mais pas un parent. 

Ce qui veut dire que tu peux totalement discuter de l'autorité que la maman veut appliquer à l'enfant, et appliquer son schéma ou votre schéma s'il y en a un qui se dessine, mais si conflit potentiel il y a avec l'autre parent, il te sera reproché de prendre une place qui n'est pas la tienne, ce qui n'amènera que des ennuis.

Profite bien de la proximité et la position particulière que ça te donnera avec elle, mais ne prends pas la place de son père, surtout s'il est encore là.

----------


## Maximelene

> Nan mais vous déconnez avec ça mais la vraie question est : "Comment fait la maman pour supporter d'être reprise constamment ?"


Réponse générale : je reprends plus facilement les gens sur un forum qu'IRL, pour pas mal de raisons. La première étant tout simplement que si tu dis de la merde IRL, tu n'affectes que tes interlocuteurs. Sur un forum, un message idiot pourra être lu par et influencera des dizaines de personnes pendant des jours, voire bien, bien plus.

J'ai aussi, en général, tendance à aller checker ce que je corrige avant de le faire. IRL, le temps que tu fasses ça, la discussion a changé trois fois de sujet.  ::P: 

Mais du coup, on se reprend mutuellement, on va checker ensemble, celui qui s'est trompé l'admet, fin.  ::P: 




> C'est pas interdit de parler ouvertement de cul ici ?


Joli.  ::P: 




> Loin de moi l'idée de paraître désagréable, mais je te fais un retour d'expérience à base de "source: trust me".
> 
> Les différent(e)s ami(e)s que je connais dans ta situation, une chose en est ressortie de manière assez flagrante : tu es figure d'autorité, mais pas un parent. 
> 
> Ce qui veut dire que tu peux totalement discuter de l'autorité que la maman veut appliquer à l'enfant, et appliquer son schéma ou votre schéma s'il y en a un qui se dessine, mais si conflit potentiel il y a avec l'autre parent, il te sera reproché de prendre une place qui n'est pas la tienne, ce qui n'amènera que des ennuis.
> 
> Profite bien de la proximité et la position particulière que ça te donnera avec elle, mais ne prends pas la place de son père, surtout s'il est encore là.


C'est justement ce sur quoi je suis prudent : je ne veux absolument pas prendre la place de son père. D'ailleurs quand je l'ai vexé la semaine dernière, je lui ai dit que la petite réclamait son père dès que je suis sorti de la chambre. C'était faux, mais je tenais à arrondir les angles.

Je respecte les choix d'éducation qu'ils font tous les deux, et je me contente d'aider ma compagne à les appliquer, que je sois d'accord avec ou non.  :;):

----------


## Tahia

> Réponse générale : je reprends plus facilement les gens sur un forum qu'IRL, pour pas mal de raisons.


Ne pas se faire péter la gueule ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Ne pas se faire péter la gueule ?


Nan, j'aime le risque.  ::P:

----------


## LeLiquid

> Ne pas se faire péter la gueule ?


Mais tellement.  ::XD::

----------


## Tahia

> Nan, j'aime le risque.


Tu vas pas me faire croire que t'as un physique de déménageur, pas à moi !  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

> Tu vas pas me faire croire que t'as un physique de déménageur, pas à moi !


Ah non, je suis une crevette, avec la force d'une moule sous antidépresseurs. J'ai rencontré des canards en IRL, ils confirmeront.  ::P: 

Mais je n'ai pas peur de me faire taper dessus juste parce que je reprends des gens. Les gens IRL ne se vexent pas aussi facilement qu'ici.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sharn

Savoir qu'on risque rien en tapant Maximelene. *check*

----------


## Tahia

> Mais je n'ai pas peur de me faire taper dessus juste parce que je reprends des gens. Les gens IRL ne se vexent pas aussi facilement qu'ici.


Peut être parce que tu ne parles pas avec le même ton IRL qu'ici. ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Savoir qu'on risque rien en tapant Maximelene. *check*


 ::unsure:: 




> Peut être parce que tu ne parles pas avec le même ton IRL qu'ici.


Il paraît que c'est pire, en fait. En plus du texte méprisant, vous avez le ton qui va avec.  ::): 

Mais comme les gens ne se braquent pas autant IRL dès qu'on mentionne qu'ils puissent se tromper, je n'ai que rarement à l'utiliser.  ::P:

----------


## LeLiquid

C'est pas le fait de faire remarquer à quelqu'un qu'il se trompe qui pose problème en général mais le fait de lui parler comme une merde avec un ton de connard.  Je schématise.  ::ninja:: 

Mais je crois qu'on s'éloigne un peu du sujet du topic.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est pas le fait de faire remarquer à quelqu'un qu'il se trompe qui pose problème en général mais le fait de lui parler comme une merde avec un ton de connard.  Je schématise.


Je ne prends le ton de connard qu'au second message, quand mon interlocuteur a déjà refusé d'admettre son erreur. Mon premier message, sauf exception spécifique, est toujours poli. Ça arrive à tout le monde de se tromper. Ce n'est pas grave. Ça le devient quand on refuse de se remettre en question.  :;): 

Mais comme beaucoup ici se braquent dès qu'on ose suggérer qu'ils puissent se tromper, bah forcément, je me retrouve systématiquement à leur parler comme une merde.  ::ninja:: 




> Mais je crois qu'on s'éloigne un peu du sujet du topic.


Si tu me considères comme un gosse, on est dans le sujet ?  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

Donc pour toi, si ton interlocuteur refuse d'admettre son erreur (si tant est qu'il soit bien dans l'erreur, et que ce ne soit pas toi  ::siffle:: ), ça te donne le droit de lui parler comme une merde ?

Y'a que moi qui y voit quelque chose de problématique ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Je crois que c'est vraiment pas le bon endroit pour parler de ça.

----------


## LeLiquid

C'est clair. J'arrête la.  ::P:

----------


## Tahia

> Je ne prends le ton de connard qu'au second message, quand mon interlocuteur a déjà refusé d'admettre son erreur. Mon premier message, sauf exception spécifique, est toujours poli. Ça arrive à tout le monde de se tromper. Ce n'est pas grave. Ça le devient quand on refuse de se remettre en question. 
> 
> Mais comme beaucoup ici se braquent dès qu'on ose suggérer qu'ils puissent se tromper, bah forcément, je me retrouve systématiquement à leur parler comme une merde. 
> :


Boarf, tu te braques aussi quand on te suggères que tu as tord, et pourtant on te parle pas comme toi tu le fais...  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Les familles recomposées c'est forcément compliqué. Je suis pas un grand fan du personnage Maximelame du fofo, mais je te souhaite bien du courage dans cette "aventure".

----------


## franky4xa

Salut les canards, jeune papa depuis maintenant 6 mois pile aujourd'hui, je viens vous demander un petit coup de main/partage de connaissances. On va se retrouver dans un endroit bruyant dans 2 semaines, et on veut lui protéger ses oreilles. Vous avez un retour d'expérience sur les différents casques anti bruits?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Salut les canards, jeune papa depuis maintenant 6 mois pile aujourd'hui, je viens vous demander un petit coup de main/partage de connaissances. On va se retrouver dans un endroit bruyant dans 2 semaines, et on veut lui protéger ses oreilles. Vous avez un retour d'expérience sur les différents casques anti bruits?


Gros producteurs et consommateurs de musique dans la famille, on a équipé les enfants dès 6 mois de ce casque et notre aînée de 7 ans a toujours le sien. C'est réglable, pliable, léger. 

Ça fonctionne pour la musique, les feux d'artifice, les courses automobiles et le bricolage sans problème. Et des sacs de la même marque sont vendus pour pouvoir être transporté protégé par le petit utilisateur, le tout facilement.

Il est rapide à mettre et à enlever en autonomie dès 3 ans, même s'il faut toujours qu'un adulte vérifie le placement des oreilles, et il est assez confortable pour des concerts/feux d'artifice/sessions bricolage d'une heure sans remarque des enfants, y compris sur la chaleur.

Une seule remarque négative : un a cassé net au milieu du bandeau quand une grande cousine un peu brute a voulu l'enfiler sans même chercher à comprendre dans quel sens ça se met. C'est loin d'être indestructible, donc.

Un point positif : je ne sais pas si c'est encore le cas, mais il existait des brouettes de couleurs et ça a son importance pour nous qui en avons minimum trois à portée de main à la maison.

Comme dans toutes les fratries, qu'un enfant emprunte celui d'un autre déclencherait l'apocalypse thermonucléaire plus rapidement que Poutine et Biden qui joueraient à la marelle bourrés au dessus de leurs boutons de force de frappe...

----------


## Ithilsul

> il existait des brouettes de couleurs et ça a son importance pour nous qui en avons minimum trois à portée de main à la maison.


Alors j'arrive un peu tard mais je ne peux pas ne pas demander : tu en fais quoi des brouettes ? 









 ::ninja:: 


Et histoire de ne pas être HS : gros changements à la maison, avec petit bout qui, à 2 ans dans quelques jours nous fait enfin des nuits complètes, de plus de 10 h et avec des réveils au-delà de 7 h du matin ! On revit !
Il doit être dans une période de croissanc / développement (en ce moment il nous sort énormément de sons qui commencent à ressembler à des morceaux de mots) parce que les siestes de l'après-midi chez la nounou et les grands-parents atteignent les 3h45 / 4 heures !  ::w00t::

----------


## Zouuu

Dites, y a des must have en jouet d eveil qui sont sortis pour un petit de 1 an ?

Pour l instant on recycle beaucoup (tout) de ses soeurs, mais pour son anniversaire si y a un truc sympa à prendre, pourquoi pas  :;):

----------


## wiotts

> Salut les canards, jeune papa depuis maintenant 6 mois pile aujourd'hui, je viens vous demander un petit coup de main/partage de connaissances. On va se retrouver dans un endroit bruyant dans 2 semaines, et on veut lui protéger ses oreilles. Vous avez un retour d'expérience sur les différents casques anti bruits?


Pas mieux que Blind, et de manière générale, les marques "connues" de casque anti bruit "adultes" en font de bonne qualité pour les enfants.
Et je ne peux qu'approuver la remarque sur les couleurs, ayant également 5 casques à la maison (la batterie, ça fait quand même un boucan !)

Par curiosité, peux-tu nous dire ce qu'est cet "endroit bruyant"?

----------


## franky4xa

Merci pour la suggestion, il n'est malheureusement plus disponible pour le moment, mais j'ai trouvé un équivalent, on va voir à l'usage  ::): . Le futur endroit bruyant, c'est le carnaval du coin, dont certains chars sont malheureusement dotés d'une sono à décoiffer. Malheureusement parce que le bruit dépasse facilement celui d'un concert en plein air, ce qui n'est pas vraiment le but à la base. Du coup, vaut mieux prendre ses précautions au niveau ouïe

----------


## blueray

Salut les canards,
Par le plus grands des hasards, je suis tombé sur une startup (américaine of course) qui propose des outils pour former dès le plus jeune âge à la lecture puis les maths puis le dev.
J'ai un bébé de 3 ans, et du coup le coup de la lecture m'intéresse carrément !

Donc, chers parents experts cpc, est-ce que vous auriez des conseils de méthodes/bouquins pour apprendre la lecture dès 3 ans ?

MErci !

----------


## Oldnoobie

Pas de crainte qu'il soit ainsi en décalage avec son programme scolaire, et de rendre l'école ennuyeuse/perte de sens/troubles de comportement et tout le tintouin des enfants précoces/trop poussés ?
Je ne juge pas, c'est juste qu'ici, Madame a sauté 2 classes dans sa scolarité, et elle en garde un mauvais souvenir au plan social(isation ?).
Une de ses amies psy a poussé sa fille de 5 ans dès son plus jeune âge, elle doit à présent sauter au moins une classe, l'école s'y refuse, elle va la changer d'école l'an prochain... la gosse est malheureuse.
On a un petit garçon de quatre ans (depuis hier), il a appris à l'école à compter jusque 40, écrire son nom, il reconnaît qq lettres.... on n'ose pas trop pousser.
Après on aborde chacun ses enfants comme on les connaît, donc mon vécu perso et proches n'est pas forcément transposable, certes.

----------


## Souly

Y'a de la marge entre introduire la lecture à 3 ans et faire sauter deux classes.
Je savais lire et compter bien avant le CP, sauter une classe a effectivement été une option, mais on ne l'a pas fait (j'avais dit non, selon mes parents).
J'ai eu une scolarité épanouie.
À mon avis, il n'y a pas d'approche meilleure que d'autre (ça dépend tellement du gosse), tant que l'enfant est bien accompagné.

----------


## Playford

> Dites, y a des must have en jouet d eveil qui sont sortis pour un petit de 1 an ?
> 
> Pour l instant on recycle beaucoup (tout) de ses soeurs, mais pour son anniversaire si y a un truc sympa à prendre, pourquoi pas


Moi je dis, c'est le début des livres musicaux.  :;): 

Sinon un chariot de marche ou table d'activité mais je n'ai pas de rèf. en particulier.

----------


## blueray

> Pas de crainte qu'il soit ainsi en décalage avec son programme scolaire, et de rendre l'école ennuyeuse/perte de sens/troubles de comportement et tout le tintouin des enfants précoces/trop poussés ?
> Je ne juge pas, c'est juste qu'ici, Madame a sauté 2 classes dans sa scolarité, et elle en garde un mauvais souvenir au plan social(isation ?).
> Une de ses amies psy a poussé sa fille de 5 ans dès son plus jeune âge, elle doit à présent sauter au moins une classe, l'école s'y refuse, elle va la changer d'école l'an prochain... la gosse est malheureuse.
> On a un petit garçon de quatre ans (depuis hier), il a appris à l'école à compter jusque 40, écrire son nom, il reconnaît qq lettres.... on n'ose pas trop pousser.
> Après on aborde chacun ses enfants comme on les connaît, donc mon vécu perso et proches n'est pas forcément transposable, certes.


Bon point effectivement. L'idée n'est pas vraiment de le mettre en avance mais plutôt d'essayer de faire éclore l'amour des livres et de la lecture. Et si c'est possible de le faire tôt, je tenterai bien !

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Bon point effectivement. L'idée n'est pas vraiment de le mettre en avance mais plutôt d'essayer de faire éclore l'amour des livres et de la lecture. Et si c'est possible de le faire tôt, je tenterai bien !


Pas de secret pour ça, il faut lui en lire ! Beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup, et tâcher de montrer qu'on y prend soi-même du plaisir... (quitte à tricher sur ce point  ::ninja::  )

----------


## NaliReverse

Oui pas besoin d'essayer de lui apprendre à lire pour l'intéresser. A la maison ils ont chacun une bibliothèque dans leur chambre assez remplies, des livres en libre-service et on lit énormément d'histoires ensemble et pas que le soir.

----------


## SuperLowl

Alors mon bébé n'a même pas 1 an donc je vais parler d'un gros a priori. Mais perso, je vois aussi le risque que ça soit une activité "forcée" pour lui et donc plutôt entrainer du rejet.
Effectivement, lui lire des livres pour l'y intéresser me parait plus sain. Et ça peut aussi être un moment pour commencer à lui faire reconnaitre des mots, des lettres, etc. A la maison on a un livre à lire à deux : certains mots au milieu de la phrase sont remplacés par des images avec le mot en-dessous. Bon il a 11 mois donc c'est moi qui lis tout hein !  ::P:  Mais l'idée est là.

----------


## Nonork

Je suis du même avis, pour l'intéresser à la lecture il faut lui lire beaucoup, que ce soit un moment chouette que vous passez ensemble. 

Et puis au bout d'un moment il commencera à prendre des livres pour les feuilleter tout seul et ça c'est trop chouette à voir  ::wub::

----------


## blueray

C'est sur que si on ne lit pas, il va pas se dire que la lecture est chouette !
On lit avec lui depuis qu'il est tout petit et il prends des livres lui-même mais sans lire (forcément).

----------


## NaliReverse

> Je suis du même avis, pour l'intéresser à la lecture il faut lui lire beaucoup, que ce soit un moment chouette que vous passez ensemble. 
> 
> Et puis au bout d'un moment il commencera à prendre des livres pour les feuilleter tout seul et ça c'est trop chouette à voir


Ou quand ils prennent un livre pour le "lire" et qu'ils sont capables de restituer l'histoire mot pour mot de mémoire.

----------


## Ckao

> C'est sur que si on ne lit pas, il va pas se dire que la lecture est chouette !
> On lit avec lui depuis qu'il est tout petit et il prends des livres lui-même mais sans lire (forcément).


Même si il ne lit pas vraiment il se fait ses histoires/dialogues dans sa tête quand il feuillette un livre, c'est déjà très stimulant pour un enfant.

----------


## Nonork

> Même si il ne lit pas vraiment il se fait ses histoires/dialogues dans sa tête quand il feuillette un livre, c'est déjà très stimulant pour un enfant.


Dans le genre, le mien, à 4 ans,  adore les aventures d'Anuki, une BD sans texte qu'il peut donc "lire" tout seul


En général, on fait une première "lecture" ensemble pour expliquer un peu le contexte et le faire se marrer à base d'onomatopées et puis hop, ça ressort régulièrement quand il a besoin de se poser au calme

----------


## blueray

> Ou quand ils prennent un livre pour le "lire" et qu'ils sont capables de restituer l'histoire mot pour mot de mémoire.


Mais tellement ! C'est hyper impressionnant ça. Des fois je saute des mots sans faire exprès et il me dit "ah mais non papa" et il répète la phrase mot pour mot.

----------


## Typpex

Au niveau BD sans texte, je vous conseille "Petit Poilu", c'est vraiment top.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Dans le genre, le mien, à 4 ans,  adore les aventures d'Anuki, une BD sans texte qu'il peut donc "lire" tout seul


Je ne connais pas Anuki mais ça a l'air trop bien !!  ::wub:: 

Bon à 2 ans tout juste c'est probablement un peu tôt, mais pourquoi pas pour moi déjà...  ::ninja::

----------


## fishinou

Anuki c'est très bien, et c'est fait par un canard donc vous ferez d'une pierre deux coups  ::P:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> anuki c'est très bien, et c'est fait par un canard donc vous ferez d'une pierre deux coups


RDJ !  ::w00t::

----------


## Drlecteur

Hello !
Pour la première fois de ma vie, je me retrouver a payer des impôts (un montant humble, ne vous inquiétez pas  ::ninja:: )
Je me retrouve donc devant cette imposante déclaration d’impôt et je m’interroge sur le crédit d’impôt pour la garde d'enfant :

- Mon fils de bientôt 3 ans va a la crèche 2 jours par semaine, fixés par un contrat (C'est pas de l'occasionnel/à la demande)
- Ma femme n'est pas en activité, ni demandeuse d'emploi 
- Nous touchions la PAJE jusque ici (~170€/mois)

Est ce que je rentre dans les critères d'octroi de ce crédit d’impôt ? Je dirais que oui, mais ça me semble louche et j'ai besoin de me rassurer  ::unsure:: 
SI jamais vous avez des certitudes ou de l’expérience a ce sujet, je prends  :;):

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Tu payes des frais de garde pour un enfant de moins de 6 ans, tu les déclares, c'est aussi simple que ça  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et la PAJE ( prestation de base) n'est pas un revenu à déclarer.

----------


## ZyAvo

> Je ne connais pas Anuki mais ça a l'air trop bien !! 
> 
> Bon à 2 ans tout juste c'est probablement un peu tôt, mais pourquoi pas pour moi déjà...


Sois pas trop ambitieux ..  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Tu payes des frais de garde pour un enfant de moins de 6 ans, tu les déclares, c'est aussi simple que ça


D'ailleurs ces frais de garde ont fait que certaines années, où j'aurais dû payer des impôts, ce sont les impôts (et donc vous, merci les gars) qui m'ont filé des sous  :Cigare: .

----------


## SuperLowl

:Bave: 

L'année dernière, MiniLowl a commencé à la crèche en Septembre. 5 jours par semaine, 10h par jour. Miam les factures ! Mais du coup, miam les impôts aussi j'espère.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lazyjoe

> L'année dernière, MiniLowl a commencé à la crèche en Septembre. 5 jours par semaine, 10h par jour. Miam les factures ! Mais du coup, miam les impôts aussi j'espère.


Le crédit d'impôt pour garde d'enfant est plafonné à 2300€ par an (donc tu peux récupérer 1150€ de crédit d'impôt max par an), c'est pas byzance non plus.  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hello !
> Pour la première fois de ma vie, je me retrouver a payer des impôts
> ...
> crédit d’impôt


Heuuuu la formulation est pas claire, mais tu étais au courant que même en étant pas imposable tu avais droit aux crédits (et pas réductions !) d'impôt avant ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Sigps220

> Le crédit d'impôt pour garde d'enfant est plafonné à 2300€ par an (donc tu peux récupérer 1150€ de crédit d'impôt max par an), c'est pas byzance non plus.


Ouais c'est la loose ce plafonnement. Par contre si tu fais garder tes enfants à ton domicile, tu as le crédit d'impôts des services à la personne qui plafonne lui à 12.000€.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Le crédit d'impôt pour garde d'enfant est plafonné à 2300€ par an (donc tu peux récupérer 1150€ de crédit d'impôt max par an), c'est pas byzance non plus.


 ::o: 
 ::O: 
 ::(: 
 ::|: 
 ::sad:: 
 ::'(: 

Donc mes 400€ par mois de crèche, je vais m'en faire rembourser même pas 3 ? Yes...
Bon en vrai je le savais, je me suis juste emballé en voyant "crédit d'impôt". Ca me fait toujours ça.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais c'est la loose ce plafonnement. Par contre si tu fais garder tes enfants à ton domicile, tu as le crédit d'impôts des services à la personne qui plafonne lui à 12.000€.


Bah en gros, ça veut dire que si tu fais beaucoup d'heures, tu gagnes forcément mieux ta vie.
Spoiler : pas toujours.

----------


## LeLiquid

Je comprend pas comment on passe de 2300e par an à 1150e.

 :tired:

----------


## SuperLowl

> Je comprend pas comment on passe de 2300e par an à 1150e.


2300€ de frais max à déclarer, crédit d'impôt de 50%.

----------


## LeLiquid

Crédit d'impôt c'est quand on nous donne du pognon ?


D'ailleurs aucun rapport mais un peu quand même. Si je paye 1000 roubles par an sur l'IR et que je déduis 200e de dons par exemple, je payerai 800 roubles, où bien je retire juste le taux correspondant sur 200e ?

----------


## fishinou

Réduction et crédit d'impôt sont 2 choses bien différente.

Nous les pauvres  ::ninja::  on apprécie le crédit d'impôt, à défaut de pouvoir bénéficier de réductions.

Pour la garde d'enfants, tu peux déclarer 20000€ par an si ça te chante, ça plafonne à 2300€ donc 1150€ de crédit max.

Nous on payait 200-250€ de crèche par mois. 11 mois. Donc c'est pas Byzance mais c'est quand même pas négligeable. (Quasi un moi de salaire pour bibi à l'époque)

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Donc mes 400€ par mois de crèche, je vais m'en faire rembourser même pas 3 ? Yes...


1150€ / 12 mois = un peu moins de 100€ par mois.  ::siffle:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Crédit d'impôt c'est quand on nous donne du pognon ?
> 
> 
> D'ailleurs aucun rapport mais un peu quand même. Si je paye 1000 roubles par an sur l'IR et que je déduis 200e de dons par exemple, je payerai 800 roubles, où bien je retire juste le taux correspondant sur 200e ?


Crédit et réduction d'impôt ça s'applique sur l'impôt, donc la somme finale d'IR que tu dois payer à l'état. 
C'est cette somme d'IR qui est réduite, donc effectivement tes 200 pétro-roubles seront soustraits des 1000 de base.
Attention que ce que tu déclare n'est pas le montant qui sera déduit, pour les dons aux organisme d'intérêt général par exemple c'est 66% donc pour avoir un crédit d'impôt de 200€ il faut que tu aies donné et déclaré 300€.

----------


## LeLiquid

J'aime ce que tu dis la. Du coup avec 350e de nounou par mois, ça fait 2300e d'IR en moins alors ?

----------


## SuperLowl

> J'aime ce que tu dis la. Du coup avec 350e de nounou par mois, ça fait 2300e d'IR en moins alors ?





> Pour la garde d'enfants, tu peux déclarer 20000€ par an si ça te chante, ça plafonne à 2300€ donc 1150€ de crédit max.

----------


## LeLiquid

Il a parlé de crédit, mais en réduction d'impot ça va jusqu'à 2300 si je comprend bien.

----------


## Stratosfear

Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai une question concernant ce crédit d'impôts.
Alors ça ne me concerne pas cette année puisqu'on a commencé la garde de notre fille en 2022 mais j'anticipe.

Pour un couple non marié ni pacsé, il faut que la personne qui le déclare aie l'enfant à sa charge *ET* soit la personne employeur ?

Par exemple, c'est moi qui aie rattaché ma fille sur mes impôts puisque ça me les réduit alors que ma femme n'en paye pas. Par contre, c'est elle qui est sur le contrat de la nounou en tant qu'employeur.
Dans notre cas donc, il faut que ce soit ma femme qui demande le crédit d'impôt MAIS il faut du coup lui rattacher notre fille ?

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Il a parlé de crédit, mais en réduction d'impot ça va jusqu'à 2300 si je comprend bien.




Y a pas de réduction, y a un crédit (et c'est pareil en général, la seule différence c'est qu'une réduction amène ton impôt à 0€ minimum alors que le crédit peut t'amener en négatif = l'Etat t'envoie un chèque).

Le plafond de frais de stockage de morveux pris en compte est de 2300€.

Sur ces 2300€ max, tu as droit à 50% de crédit d'impôt, donc 1150€ max de crédit.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai une question concernant ce crédit d'impôts.
> Alors ça ne me concerne pas cette année puisqu'on a commencé la garde de notre fille en 2022 mais j'anticipe.
> 
> Pour un couple non marié ni pacsé, il faut que la personne qui le déclare aie l'enfant à sa charge *ET* soit la personne employeur ?
> 
> Par exemple, c'est moi qui aie rattaché ma fille sur mes impôts puisque ça me les réduit alors que ma femme n'en paye pas. Par contre, c'est elle qui est sur le contrat de la nounou en tant qu'employeur.
> Dans notre cas donc, il faut que ce soit ma femme qui demande le crédit d'impôt MAIS il faut du coup lui rattacher notre fille ?


https://www.impots.gouv.fr/particuli...ees-la-famille

"Si vous vivez en union libre, seul le parent qui compte l'enfant à charge peut bénéficier du crédit d'impôt à condition que les pièces justificatives des sommes versées soient établies à son nom."

Hum on dirait effectivement. Ou alors faire changer le contrat si c'est encore possible ?

----------


## LeLiquid

> https://c.tenor.com/nuTG2SJlKlsAAAAS...on-swanson.gif
> 
> Y a pas de réduction, y a un crédit (et c'est pareil en général, la seule différence c'est qu'une réduction amène ton impôt à 0€ minimum alors que le crédit peut t'amener en négatif = l'Etat t'envoie un chèque).
> 
> Le plafond de frais de stockage de morveux pris en compte est de 2300€.
> 
> Sur ces 2300€ max, tu as droit à 50% de crédit d'impôt, donc 1150€ max de crédit.


C'est tout de suite plus clair quand tu t'appliques un minimum. Merci.


 ::ninja::

----------


## fishinou

C'est exactement ce que j'ai écrit  ::siffle::

----------


## Lazyjoe

> C'est exactement ce que j'ai écrit


C'est le genre de gars à qui il faut répéter tout plusieurs fois en détachant bien les mots pour que ça arrive à rentrer.  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

C'est pas parce que vous êtes pas clairs qu'il faut être méchant avec moi. J'y suis pour rien.  ::ninja::

----------


## fishinou

Qu'est-ce qui laisse penser dans on post que y'a réduction d'impôt en plus du crédit d'impôt pour la garde d'enfants ?

A ma connaissance il n'y a aucune "aide" qui combine crédit et réduction. C'est soit l'un soit l'autre.

Mais comme je suis expert CPC, je peux me tromper  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

Qu'est-ce qui laisse penser dans mon post que ton post laissait penser ça ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Drlecteur

> Heuuuu la formulation est pas claire, mais tu étais au courant que même en étant pas imposable tu avais droit aux crédits (et pas réductions !) d'impôt avant ?


 ::unsure::  ::unsure::  ::unsure::  ::unsure::

----------


## fishinou

> 


J'espère que t'étais pas à 1150€ près du coup  ::ninja::

----------


## Drlecteur

Pour le coups, je n'arrive pas aux 2300 max. 
On paye entre 60 et 80€ / mois (2 jours depuis janvier, 3 jours avant), j'arrive donc péniblement à 1000€, donc 500€ de crédit d’impôt.
Bon, ben c'est sur que 500€, on aurait pas craché dessus, on n'aurai peut être pu partir en vacance !  ::sad:: 

Tant pis, on vivra sans  ::):

----------


## Ventilo

Juste un truc qui ne vous servira pas forcément : vous déclarez à l'IR la somme payée sur l'année de votre de déclaration, pas la somme demandée.
Si vous n'avez pas payé vous ne pouvez pas déduire (dingue ca).

Exemple :
En octobre de l'année N vous avez déja payé 2300 € de crèche, il vous reste à régler novembre et décembre.
Votre enfant va quitter la crèche le 1er janvier suivant pour aller à l'école.
Vous attendez N+1 pour régler la crèche (faites un délai au pire, prenez pas 80 € de frais de saisie bancaire  ::ninja:: ) et vous déduirez ce versement de votre IR N+1.

Ca fait un peu d'emmerdes et de calculs, mais si ça permet de déclarer 800 balles de plus à  SuperLowl quand il ne paiera plus de crèche...

----------


## SuperLowl

MiniLowl a même pas encore 1 an.
Madame me parle d'un second.
D'ici à ce que je paie plus de crèche, j'aurais oublié ton conseil.  ::ninja:: 


Par contre vraie question même si je suis pas concerné tout de suite : y'en a beaucoup des enfants qui démarrent l'école en plein milieu de l'année scolaire comme ça ? Autant les journées pour commencer à s'y habituer, j'en ai entendu parler. Mais le cas que tu décris, ça me semble étonnant.

----------


## Ckao

Ça dépend aussi des écoles, le mien a commencé après les vacances de Pâques 2021 (à 34 mois) vu que c'est vraiment à la carte dans son école. Mais y'en a d'autres ou ce n'est qu'une ou deux "rentrées" par an.

----------


## Stratosfear

Question alimentation.
Anna a 7 mois et demi 

Jusqu'ici, son alimentation c'était :
- Matin : Biberon (240mL).
- Midi : Purée légumes (~140g) + complément biberon (150mL mais elle finissait rarement).
- Goûter : Compote fruits (~120g) + complément biberon (150mL).
- Soir : Compote légume (~120g) + complément biberon (150mL mais elle finissait rarement).

Depuis une semaine, elle refuse les biberons à midi et à 16h. Du coup, on l'a remplacé par des yaourts nature brassés normaux (125g) qu'elle finit presque à chaque fois. Du coup, en lait infantile, elle ne prend plus que 390mL au maximum par jour.

La pédiatre et internet nous disent qu'il faut 500mL de lait infantile jusqu'à 1 an.

Du coup on se pose la question : est-ce que les yaourts peuvent substituer au lait ? Faut-il acheter des yaourts spéciaux pour bébé (on prend des yaourts brassés natures non sucrés normaux). Faut-il réduire la purée du soir pour lui faire prendre un plus gros biberon de lait, et tendre vers les 500mL ?

----------


## Redlight

Question conne : tu peux pas mélanger du lait infantile avec du yahourt ?

----------


## Tinya

> La pédiatre et internet nous disent qu'il faut 500mL de lait infantile jusqu'à 1 an.
> 
> Du coup on se pose la question : est-ce que les yaourts peuvent substituer au lait ? *Oui : l'important étant d'avoir des produits laitiers : fromage, yaourts... peuvent remplacer une part du lait infantile.*
> 
>  Faut-il acheter des yaourts spéciaux pour bébé (on prend des yaourts brassés natures non sucrés normaux). *C'est mieux. Notre pédiatre nous l'a recommandé jusqu'aux 3 ans de l'enfant (comme le lait infantile d'ailleurs) ; pour le dernier j'ai craqué à 2 ans parce qu'il n'en voulait plus (il voulait les mêmes que grand frère et grande soeur) mais j'avais réussi pour les 2 premiers...*
> 
> Faut-il réduire la purée du soir pour lui faire prendre un plus gros biberon de lait, et tendre vers les 500mL ?


 *Si elle semble ne plus vouloir de son lait le soir vous risquez d'avoir du mal. En revanche vous pouvez mettre 2 ou 3 cuillères de lait en poudre dans la soupe, ou dans la purée pour augmenter l'apport de produit laitier.*

PS : tous ces conseils sont ceux de notre pédiatre...

----------


## Stratosfear

Le soir elle est moins réticente. C'est vraiment le midi et au goûter qu'elle n'en veut pas.
Ce soir j'ai testé de lui donner son bib' avant la purée, et elle l'a bien tombé. Donc on va y aller comme ça, avec des yaourts pour bébé pour remplacer les yaourts normaux.

----------


## Supergounou

Et du fromage le midi. Mais du bon hein, du comté ou du morbier. Du jurassien, ou rien.

----------


## Drlecteur

Attention au morbier quand même, les fromages au lait cru ne sont pas recommandés
Malheureusement, l'actualité nous rappelle (même si dans d'autre circonstance) que les intox alimentaire, c'est grave.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Sois pas trop ambitieux ..


 :tired:  

Non mais tu noteras que j'ai bien fait en sorte de choisir une version sans lettres. 
Je vais commencer par essayer de le tenir dans le bon sens.  ::ninja::

----------


## Stratosfear

Question technique cette fois, pour les parents employeurs :

Notre assistante maternelle étant positive au COVID-19, elle est en arrêt maladie depuis le 20/04/2022 jusqu'au 26/04/2022 inclus.

Sur cette période, elle avait déjà posé des jours de congés pour la semaine suivant le début de l'arrêt, du 25/04/2022 au 29/04/2022.

Sur la période de l'arrêt, elle ne devait donc garder notre enfant que deux jours (le 20/04/2022 et le 21/04/2022).

Lors de la déclaration de son salaire pour ce mois-ci, que dois-je déclarer ?
Dois-je lui retenir seulement les deux jours de garde non effectués ou dois-je aussi prendre en compte la période d'arrêt qui se déroule en même temps que ses congés et où elle n'aurait donc de toute façon pas gardé notre enfant ?

Note : nous avons annualisé son salaire sur 52 semaines.

Moi je dirai que je ne lui retiens que les 2 jours de garde non effectués, puisque sur le reste de son arrêt elle ne devait pas garder notre fille, mais comme elle sera indemnisée sur toute la période de l'arrêt....

----------


## Supergounou

> Question technique cette fois, pour les parents employeurs


Là c'est beaucoup plus compliqué, bon courage pour savoir comment faire. Le mieux pour toi à mon avis, c'est de contacter un Relais d’Assistantes Maternelle, mais c'est un peu la loterie pour tomber sur quelqu'un de qualifié. Sinon mieux, syndicat d'Ass' Mat' et voir ce qu'ils te disent. Si t'as besoin, je dois pouvoir te retrouver le numéro d'une personne qui est bien calée et qui nous a déjà bien sorti de la merde des papiers.

----------


## Sigps220

> Là c'est beaucoup plus compliqué, bon courage pour savoir comment faire. Le mieux pour toi à mon avis, c'est de contacter un Relais d’Assistantes Maternelle, mais c'est un peu la loterie pour tomber sur quelqu'un de qualifié. Sinon mieux, syndicat d'Ass' Mat' et voir ce qu'ils te disent. Si t'as besoin, je dois pouvoir te retrouver le numéro d'une personne qui est bien calée et qui nous a déjà bien sorti de la merde des papiers.


Attention les Relais Ass Mat et les Syndicats vont avoir un parti pris pro Ass Mat. Si j'applique les règles classiques des salariés c'est la première cause de suspension qui prime donc normalement les congés devraient sauter et être remplacé par l'arrêt maladie.

----------


## Stratosfear

J'ai vu avec l'Ass' Mat', je ne vais lui retenir que les deux jours de garde qu'elle n'a pas effectué. C'est ce qui me semble le plus réglo.
Tant mieux pour elle si l'assurance maladie lui indemnise toute la durée de son arrêt, mais comme elle devait être en congés et donc ne pas garder notre petite, je me vois mal lui retenir ces jours-là.

----------


## Sigps220

> J'ai vu avec l'Ass' Mat', je ne vais lui retenir que les deux jours de garde qu'elle n'a pas effectué. C'est ce qui me semble le plus réglo.
> Tant mieux pour elle si l'assurance maladie lui indemnise toute la durée de son arrêt, mais comme elle devait être en congés et donc ne pas garder notre petite, je me vois mal lui retenir ces jours-là.


J'aurai fait pareil, d'autant que si tu traites en malade et donc annule les congés, elle va les reprendre (et ça tombe rarement au bon moment)

----------


## Supergounou

> Attention les Relais Ass Mat et les Syndicats vont avoir un parti pris pro Ass Mat.


Dans notre cas, le RAM nous a dit "on en sait rien, démerdez-vous", alors que le syndicat nous a clairement expliqué comment ça fonctionne, et au final on a perdu moins d'argent que si on avait écouté la version de notre ass' mat'. Les mecs font leur boulot et connaissent les lois, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils chercheraient à tout prix à favoriser l'un ou l'autre parti.

----------


## Hargun

Je fais faire un peu de pub : top-assmat a toujours répondu rapidement et très clairement à toutes mes questions alors que j'ai passé des semaines à galérer avec le RAM du coin (et qui m'a raconté plein de conneries, que j'ai découvert après, évidemment).
Quand j'ai dû passé sur un contrat à temps incomplet, j'ai cru devenir fou avec la paperasse...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Certaines nuits notre fille de six ans nous fait un truc bien chelou.

Elle vient nous voir en silence mais pas pour un câlin. Elle marche de façon mécanique, quand tu lui parles en chuchotant elle répond à voix basse, des suites de mots intelligibles mais sans liens (genre "papa fontaine cahier") ce qu'elle fait quand on lui demande ce qu'elle veut. Elle est capable d'obéir aux ordres simples du style "vient me voir ma chérie" ou "va te recoucher avant que je rappelle Monsieur l'exorciste".

Je suppose que ce sont des accès de somnambulisme mais j'espère que ça va passer avec l'âge parce que je fais une crise cardiaque à chaque fois.

----------


## Dyce

Tu sais si elle a une élasticité du cou plus importante que d'habitude ??

----------


## Zouuu

_Retourne dans la télé ma puce, il n'est pas encore 7h !_

----------


## M.Rick75

::P:  Haha les réponses.

Bon, ça doit être un poil flippant.

----------


## Wobak

> Certaines nuits notre fille de six ans nous fait un truc bien chelou.
> 
> Elle vient nous voir en silence mais pas pour un câlin. Elle marche de façon mécanique, quand tu lui parles en chuchotant elle répond à voix basse, des suites de mots intelligibles mais sans liens (genre "papa fontaine cahier") ce qu'elle fait quand on lui demande ce qu'elle veut. Elle est capable d'obéir aux ordres simples du style "vient me voir ma chérie" ou "va te recoucher avant que je rappelle Monsieur l'exorciste".
> 
> Je suppose que ce sont des accès de somnambulisme mais j'espère que ça va passer avec l'âge parce que je fais une crise cardiaque à chaque fois.


Ouais alors si elle fait un sketch pareil pour avoir une marque de cahier un peu hype, c'est abusé comme manipulation hein...

----------


## S0da

L'expert a parlé  :X1: 




> Oui, Jeckhyl doit acheter un cahier Clairefontaine à sa fille,
> possédée par le démon.
> C’est un cahier magique,
> qui pourra l’aider à exorciser son démon.
> 
> [Mode: poète]


 ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Vous pouvez rigoler mais je suis quand même préoccupé par le sommeil de ma fille. Cette nuit je l'ai retrouvée collée au plafond de sa chambre, et lorsque je lui ai demandé "tu vas bien ma pupuce" elle m'a répondu un truc inintelligible du genre "RECKUSKCOCSATELSNADRERITAVTELISUFNUEPPOHC" avant de me vomir des litres sur la tronche.

Vous pensez que je dois aller voir un pédopsy ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Non, du chamomilla en 9ch et ça ira.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ouf, me voilà rassu

----------


## Dyce

Tant qu'elle fait pas l'araignée pour descendre les escaliers, y'a rien de dramatique.

A la rigueur, la prochaine fois que tu passes devant une eglise avec elle, hesites pas a visiter l'interieur, pour voir sa reaction.
L'interieur de l'eglise je precise.....j'anticipe les blagues et remarques !!

----------


## Tahia

Par contre fait gaffe parce qu'elle va mal parler de sa grand mère paternel.

----------


## Magnarrok

Hello les coins!

Je cherche un moyen de locomotion pour un petit de 4,5 ans qui va sur ses 23 kilos. En ce moment on est en vacances en Bretagne entre Pont Aven et Concarneau et on se fait des petites ballades. Mais le gamin reste un gamin et il arrive souvent que je le porte et me flingue le dos.

Du coup je regarde pour cet été quand on sera du côté du lac Léman ça va pas être la même histoire y'aura forcément plus de ballades. Je regarde les poussettes mais c'est plutôt rare et vraiment gros même pliée. Pareil les chariots de transport c'est un peu gros mais au moins là ça va jusqu'à 100kg !

Une autre idée?

----------


## fishinou

On parle de quelles genre de distance ?

----------


## Magnarrok

4-5 km. Mon fils, 1km et il est déjà HS.

----------


## fishinou

Dans la journée, ou d'une traite ?

Bon dans tous les cas je ne pourrais pas t'aider :-/

Mes gamins de presque 4 et presque 7 on encaissé des journées à quasi 10 bornes dans et entre les musées parisiens pendant les vacances, même moi j'avais du mal à y croire.

Bon sur la fin le petit couinait un peu donc je l'ai un peu porté, mais il a quand même largement dépassé toutes mes espérances  ::wub:: 

1 km c'est vrai que ça fait pas beaucoup (je trouve, opinion subjectif).

----------


## Sigps220

Ouais c'est une question d'habitude aussi. L'été dernier notre fils de 2 ans faisant sans trop de problème 2 x 1 kilomètre / jour. Mais il aime bien marché. 

Le truc des charrettes c'est que tu vas quand même avoir un sacré poids à tirer. Personnellement je m'orienterai plus sur un porte bébé "de montagne" à armatures. Ce type de matos coûte assez cher, mais ça se loue souvent dans les magasins en montagne. 

Par contre, j'ai regardé vite fait et poids limite = 22 kg.

----------


## Ckao

Quand on prévoit de faire un peu de distance sur du plat relatif on prend sa draisienne avec nous, on a bricolé une sangle pour la porter à l'épaule quand il ne s'en sert pas. Avec sa machine il enchaîne les kilomètres sans se fatiguer.

Sinon porte-bébé en effet sur des sentiers escarpés mais le notre ne fait pas encore 20 kilos et notre porte-bébé devient déjà un peu juste.

----------


## Magnarrok

Ouai il aime sa draisienne mais c'est pareil tant que ça dure pas des plombes. Je pense qu'il a grandi trop vite et du coup il est vite fatigué. Bon je vais regarder les grosses poussettes en occase peut-être...

On a fait des courses ce matin dans un petit super marché on a dû rester quoi 1/3h il était déjà fatigué malgré qu'il ai fait la moitié dans le caddie  ::ninja::

----------


## Zouuu

oué au dela de 15 kg, même si c'est bien foutu avec armature légère, ca tue le dos après 2 heures de marche. 

J'ai fait la montée (et descente) du Garlaban avec la ptite sur le dos (magnifique balade soit dit en passant), heureusement qu'il y avait des phases où elle marchait.

Donc 23 kg, à moins d'être Sherpa, je déconseille  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Donc 23 kg, à moins d'être Sherpapa, je déconseille


fixed, bien sûr. C'est d'ailleurs comme ça que ma femme m'appelle  :Emo: .

----------


## Ventilo

23 kg a 5 ans c'est un sacré gamin non ?
Le mien doit faire 15 kg..

----------


## Redlight

> Ouai il aime sa draisienne mais c'est pareil tant que ça dure pas des plombes. Je pense qu'il a grandi trop vite et du coup il est vite fatigué. Bon je vais regarder les grosses poussettes en occase peut-être...
> 
> On a fait des courses ce matin dans un petit super marché on a dû rester quoi 1/3h il était déjà fatigué malgré qu'il ai fait la moitié dans le caddie


Et la planche que l'on fixe sur une poussette classique (s'il vous en reste une) ?

----------


## Sigps220

> 23 kg a 5 ans c'est un sacré gamin non ?
> Le mien doit faire 15 kg..


Petit gabarit le tiens, à 2,5 ans, le notre fait déjà 13kg (mais il est grand).

----------


## fishinou

Défini "grand" ? 13 kg à 30 mois, c'est en dessous de la moyenne (qui est à 13.5 kg) donc c'est pas particulièrement "gros" non plus  ::P: 

A 5 ans, 15 kg c'est particulièrement bas (genre 3% les plus bas), alors que 23 kg c'est dans les 25% les plus haut, rien de choquant.

Voilà, c'est tout.

Puis ça veut rien dire "grand". Moi je pèse moins que des gens qui font 30 cm de moins. Mais enfants ont 3 ans et 20 cm de différence mais font quasi le même poids  ::P: 

Voilà, ce coup ci c'est tout.

----------


## Sigps220

> Défini "grand" ? 13 kg à 30 mois, c'est en dessous de la moyenne (qui est à 13.5 kg) donc c'est pas particulièrement "gros" non plus 
> 
> A 5 ans, 15 kg c'est particulièrement bas (genre 3% les plus bas), alors que 23 kg c'est dans les 25% les plus haut, rien de choquant.
> 
> Voilà, c'est tout.
> 
> Puis ça veut rien dire "grand". Moi je pèse moins que des gens qui font 30 cm de moins. Mais enfants ont 3 ans et 20 cm de différence mais font quasi le même poids 
> 
> Voilà, ce coup ci c'est tout.


Bonne question, j'ai pas le nombre en tête. De mémoire il est juste au niveau des 25% les plus grands du carnet de santé (mais beaucoup plus bas en poids).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ici on a un golgoth de 8 ans qui dépasse la limite haute de la courbe de croissance tout en étant bien proportionné (pas de problèmes de poids : il est juste super grand). Il a aussi sauté une classe parce qu'il assure quand même bien côté intello (enfant de canard  :Cigare: ).

J'aurais pensé que tout ça serait un avantage sauf que non : il veut jouer avec les enfants de sa taille mais avec deux ans de moins il ne suit  pas forcément au niveau émotionnel et revient de temps  en temps de l'école  triste car il s'est fait traiter de gros débile (les enfants sont formidables).

C'est jamais simple pour les gentils  :Emo: .

----------


## fishinou

> Bonne question, j'ai pas le nombre en tête. De mémoire il est juste au niveau des 25% les plus grands du carnet de santé (mais beaucoup plus bas en poids).


Donc il est svelte  :Cigare:

----------


## theclaw

Hello à tous

Vous auriez des conseils de magazine pour abonner ma fille de 9 ans presque 10 ? Des trucs genre Sciences et Nature, mais ça a l'air plus pour Ado (genre 12-15 ans).

Merci !

----------


## Pelpel

Science et vie junior ?

----------


## TwinBis

Non, les Science et Vie (junior ou pas), c'est à fuir:
https://www.lesechos.fr/tech-medias/...listes-1302865

Ce sont devenus des coquilles vides.

----------


## theclaw

Il me semble aussi

----------


## Marmottas

> Hello à tous
> 
> Vous auriez des conseils de magazine pour abonner ma fille de 9 ans presque 10 ? Des trucs genre Sciences et Nature, mais ça a l'air plus pour Ado (genre 12-15 ans).
> 
> Merci !


La petite salamandre ? (Le mien n'a pas aimé)
Les curionautes ?
1 jour une actu (pas spécialisé sciences mais essentiel pour l'actu quand on n'a pas forcément le droit de regarder le 20 h / Le mien adore)

----------


## theclaw

OK merci  ::):  Les curionautes ça peut être pas mal.

----------


## acdctabs

Epsilon ?

----------


## Stratosfear

> Epsilon ?


Epsiloon pour un gamin de 9-10 ça risque d'être trop juste.
J'y suis abonné et c'est de la vulgarisation certes, mais destinée aux adultes. Il faut un certain vocabulaire et une connaissance générale de l'approche scientifique.

Par contre, un gamin pourrait être intéressé par les première partie très graphique, et la dernière, les brèves "insolites". Mais ça ne représente que 20% du magazine.

----------


## SuperLowl

Dites les canards, depuis quelques jours, MiniLowl (1 an) a un sommeil... agité. A minima, il grogne un peu comme si il avait mal. Et parfois, c'est carrément réveil en pleurs, il se met assis et tape une crise.
Il a également fait ça une fois sur une sieste l'après-midi à la crèche.

Le reste de la journée, il semble aller très bien : actif, de l'appétit, etc.

On a pensé aux dents mais le Doliprane ne change rien. On a également essayé de surélever sa tête (via un coussin sous son matelas), mais idem, pas d'amélioration.

Rien n'a changé dans nos habitudes : même rituel de dodo, mêmes horaires.

Je vois sa pédiatre mardi donc j'en profiterais pour lui poser la question. Mais si vous avez des conseils ou idées. C'est peut-être rien de grave et tout à fait normal. Il grandit, il change. Mais je n'aimerais pas qu'on passe à côté de quelque chose.

----------


## Primopuelle

T'es sûr qu'il est réveillé ? Le notre fait ce genre de chose la nuit (bon il a 7 ans) mais on se rend compte qu'il dort même si il est assis dans son lit et nous répond.

----------


## LtBlight

Hello les papas et mamans canards,

Je voulais avoir votre avis sur une situation; j'ai ma fille de 2 ans et demi qui a encore un mois en arrière dormait très bien et le rituel du coucher se passait bien, en 10 minutes c'était plié. Mais depuis environ un mois, dès que l'on part de sa chambre : pleurs, lever etc. Et généralement elle se réveille au moins une fois par nuit. On a connu bien pire en situation mais on n'arrive pas à comprendre le trigger : on pense que la fin de la crèche s'approche, il y'a l'apprentissage de la propreté, l'entrée à la crèche en Septembre et que c'est un tout qui peut générer ça.

Pour le moment l'astuce qu'on a trouvé c'est de lui retirer ses peluches (pas ses doudous) une par une à chaque lever, pour qu'elle comprenne que acte = conséquence. On arrive à la coucher à 20h30 à la place de 20h et je pense qu'avec le temps, elle va comprendre qu'elle n'a pas a se lever après le coucher.

Vous avez déjà eu ce genre de cas, à savoir votre enfant qui du jour au lendemain refuse de dormir?

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## SuperLowl

> T'es sûr qu'il est réveillé ? Le notre fait ce genre de chose la nuit (bon il a 7 ans) mais on se rend compte qu'il dort même si il est assis dans son lit et nous répond.


Alors j'allume pas la lumière pour vérifier.  ::P: 
Mais vu que parfois il tend les bras vers nous pour avoir un câlin, je pense que oui. Après il peut tout à fait faire ça dans son sommeil oui mais dans ce cas, il peut chialer toutes les larmes de son corps, c'est mort je mets plus un pied dans sa chambre la nuit.  ::ninja::

----------


## Wobak

Personnellement dans ce genre de cas, si à chaque fois que cette situation provient, elle génère papa ou maman qui vient et qui fait un calin, je trouve que ça ancre le comportement.

Donc pour calmer le jeu je venais à l'entrée de la chambre pour dire que tout va bien, ça sert à rien de pleurer, et que je ne viendrais faire un calin que demain matin quand tout sera calmé.

Ceci étant dit, 1 an c'est peut être un peu jeune pour comprendre ça...

Peut être un changement dans son alimentation du soir ?

----------


## Bah

Oui acheter un Clairefontaine.

----------


## Jeckhyl

::lol::

----------


## SuperLowl

> Personnellement dans ce genre de cas, si à chaque fois que cette situation provient, elle génère papa ou maman qui vient et qui fait un calin, je trouve que ça ancre le comportement.
> 
> Donc pour calmer le jeu je venais à l'entrée de la chambre pour dire que tout va bien, ça sert à rien de pleurer, et que je ne viendrais faire un calin que demain matin quand tout sera calmé.
> 
> Ceci étant dit, 1 an c'est peut être un peu jeune pour comprendre ça...
> 
> Peut être un changement dans son alimentation du soir ?


Nope pas de changement dans l'alimentation.

Pour le reste du message, je pense aussi qu'à 1 an, il ne va rien comprendre du tout. Ou plutôt (avant que les parents de canards surdoués qui ont sauté 12 classes débarquent) : *mon* gamin va rien comprendre.  ::ninja:: 
A noter aussi que y'a pas de câlin à chaque fois. La plupart du temps, on se contente de le remettre couché (s'il s'est assis), de lui caresser un peu le dos ou le ventre et d'attendre qu'il se calme (ce qui arrive assez rapidement d'habitude). Eventuellement de remettre en route sa peluche qui fait un bruit blanc.

Alors j'anticipe mais il a cette peluche qui fait du bruit depuis sa naissance. Elle s'arrête au bout d'une heure. Il se réveille souvent au bout de 5-6h de dodo donc pas lié selon moi.




> Oui acheter un Clairefontaine.


J'avais la référence oui.  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Au sujet d'ailleurs de la possession démoniaque de ma fille, ça s'amplifie ces temps ci. Deux fois je l'ai récupérée dans le couloir la nuit dernière, j'ai fini par la mettre dans notre lit et aller dormir moi-même sur le canapé, elle n'a plus bougé. 

Il est possible que le somnambulisme soit lié à une grosse fatigue, on va travailler là-dessus avec sa mère parce que là ça devient relou.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Dites les canards, depuis quelques jours, MiniLowl (1 an) a un sommeil... agité. A minima, il grogne un peu comme si il avait mal. Et parfois, c'est carrément réveil en pleurs, il se met assis et tape une crise.
> Il a également fait ça une fois sur une sieste l'après-midi à la crèche.
> 
> Le reste de la journée, il semble aller très bien : actif, de l'appétit, etc.
> 
> On a pensé aux dents mais le Doliprane ne change rien. On a également essayé de surélever sa tête (via un coussin sous son matelas), mais idem, pas d'amélioration.
> 
> Rien n'a changé dans nos habitudes : même rituel de dodo, mêmes horaires.
> 
> Je vois sa pédiatre mardi donc j'en profiterais pour lui poser la question. Mais si vous avez des conseils ou idées. C'est peut-être rien de grave et tout à fait normal. Il grandit, il change. Mais je n'aimerais pas qu'on passe à côté de quelque chose.


Ca me fait penser à du reflux, éventuellement. 
Il respire léger ou respiration lourde ? (possible asthme).

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Dites les canards, depuis quelques jours, MiniLowl (1 an) a un sommeil... agité. A minima, il grogne un peu comme si il avait mal. Et parfois, c'est carrément réveil en pleurs, il se met assis et tape une crise.
> Il a également fait ça une fois sur une sieste l'après-midi à la crèche.
> 
> Le reste de la journée, il semble aller très bien : actif, de l'appétit, etc.
> 
> On a pensé aux dents mais le Doliprane ne change rien. On a également essayé de surélever sa tête (via un coussin sous son matelas), mais idem, pas d'amélioration.
> 
> Rien n'a changé dans nos habitudes : même rituel de dodo, mêmes horaires.
> 
> Je vois sa pédiatre mardi donc j'en profiterais pour lui poser la question. Mais si vous avez des conseils ou idées. C'est peut-être rien de grave et tout à fait normal. Il grandit, il change. Mais je n'aimerais pas qu'on passe à côté de quelque chose.


La mienne a 18 mois et fait ça de temps en temps. Cela peut venir d'une poussée de croissance globale ou dentaire.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Personnellement dans ce genre de cas, si à chaque fois que cette situation provient, elle génère papa ou maman qui vient et qui fait un calin, je trouve que ça ancre le comportement.
> 
> Donc pour calmer le jeu je venais à l'entrée de la chambre pour dire que tout va bien, ça sert à rien de pleurer, et que je ne viendrais faire un calin que demain matin quand tout sera calmé.
> 
> Ceci étant dit, 1 an c'est peut être un peu jeune pour comprendre ça...
> 
> Peut être un changement dans son alimentation du soir ?


En effet, à un an, c'est trop jeune : il pleure pour exprimer un besoin, une douleur, une gêne. 
Le câlin va être un réconfort (quand j'ai un problème, mon parent est là > je suis en sécurité, je ne suis pas seul) mais aussi possiblement un quart d'heure ou une petite heure pendant laquelle il sera dans une autre position, ce qui peut soulager sa gêne/douleur (digestion, reflux, otite, etc...) et lui permettre de se rendormir.

Là j'ai mon fils de 4 ans qui appelle parce que sa couette s'est partiellement défaite et n'est plus totalement bordée contre le mur, bon ben on sait qu'il se fout un peu de notre gueule.

----------


## Wobak

> Là j'ai mon fils de 4 ans qui appelle parce que sa couette s'est partiellement défaite et n'est plus totalement bordée contre le mur, bon ben on sait qu'il se fout un peu de notre gueule.


Je peux lui présenter ma fille de 3 ans ? 
- Papa !!!!
- Grmbl... quoi ?
- J'arrive pas à mettre ma couverture !
- Elle est sur tes pieds. Attrape-la et tire.
Elle: *tend le bras jusqu'à son bassin*
- J'arrive pas !
- Grmbl. Rappelle moi quand t'auras un vrai probleme, bonne nuit. Grmbl.

----------


## Primopuelle

Vous avez une vidéo qui parle du multiverse mais adapté aux enfants (dans l'idée d'un c'est pas sorcier) ?
Mon fils a vu la vidéo du vortex (qui en soit est déjà très simplifiée) et voudrait en savoir plus. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw_1ULoxLCY

----------


## MiniaAr

On s'est proposé avec ma femme pour accueillir un enfant Ukrainien non accompagné. Les entretiens vont commencer à la fin du mois, avec la dame de la Croix Rouge qui nous a dit que ça prenait un certain temps (comprendre= plusieurs mois au minimum).

Du coup est-ce qu'il y a des canards qui ont été famille d'accueil d'enfant (pas nécessairement Ukrainiens hein) qui pourraient nous aider sur ce que ça implique, sur l'impact que cela peut avoir sur nos enfants (2, 4 et 6 ans), etc...?
On va évidemment poser les mêmes questions à l'organisme mais ça coûte rien d'avoir potentiellement d'autres avis/expériences.

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## SuperLowl

> Ca me fait penser à du reflux, éventuellement. 
> Il respire léger ou respiration lourde ? (possible asthme).


Pas l'impression qu'il ait la respiration particulièrement lourde. Je ferais plus attention au cas où.




> La mienne a 18 mois et fait ça de temps en temps. Cela peut venir d'une poussée de croissance globale ou dentaire.


J'ai pensé aux dents mais ça peut déclencher un réveil comme ça ?
Poussée de croissance, possible aussi. Dans ce cas, j'imagine qu'il faut juste attendre que ça passe...




> On s'est proposé avec ma femme pour accueillir un enfant Ukrainien non accompagné. Les entretiens vont commencer à la fin du mois, avec la dame de la Croix Rouge qui nous a dit que ça prenait un certain temps (comprendre= plusieurs mois au minimum).
> 
> Du coup est-ce qu'il y a des canards qui ont été famille d'accueil d'enfant (pas nécessairement Ukrainiens hein) qui pourraient nous aider sur ce que ça implique, sur l'impact que cela peut avoir sur nos enfants (2, 4 et 6 ans), etc...?
> On va évidemment poser les mêmes questions à l'organisme mais ça coûte rien d'avoir potentiellement d'autres avis/expériences.
> 
> Merci d'avance


La famille de ma femme a fait un peu ça pendant son enfance. De mémoire c'était plutôt sur des périodes courtes (les vacances d'été) et avec des adolescents (12-15 ans) donc pas franchement applicable mais si ça peut te donner des pistes, je peux lui demander.

----------


## MiniaAr

Ils m'ont clairement parlé en termes d'années. Donc c'est pas une adoption, mais c'est le stade juste avant.

----------


## SuperLowl

OK donc je ne pense pas que ça t'aidera beaucoup. Désolé.

----------


## Paul Verveine

> J'ai pensé aux dents mais ça peut déclencher un réveil comme ça ?
> Poussée de croissance, possible aussi. Dans ce cas, j'imagine qu'il faut juste attendre que ça passe...


Nous avons eu des phases de "crises" (encore très récentes) sans raisons apparentes qui sont passées aussi vite qu'elles sont venues. Côté dents, cela a été accompagné de joues bien rouges, d'irritations et de diarrhées mais pas systématiquement...

----------


## Supergounou

> Dans ce cas, j'imagine qu'il faut juste attendre que ça passe...


De ce que tu dis, je pense effectivement que c'est la meilleure solution. S'il pleure la nuit, va t'en occuper, le rassurer. Si ça survient 2 ou 3 fois dans une même nuit, et/ou qu'il semble souffrir physiquement, Doliprane, mais pas systématiquement, ça peut devenir une mauvaise habitude pour lui. 
Observe comment ça évolue sur les semaines à venir, ça devrait aller en s'améliorer. Si ce n'est pas le cas, il sera alors temps de s'inquiéter.

Et bon courage  ::P:

----------


## SuperLowl

Le Doliprane, c'est uniquement au moment du couché et pas systématiquement. On fait en fonction de comment on le sent après la crèche, si il mord beaucoup pour se soulager ou si on le sent bien.

Mais oui, on va attendre. Espérons que ça passe parce qu'on sent que ça le fatigue. Dans tous les cas, j'en parlerais aussi à sa pédiatre mardi. Au cas où.

Et j'ai checké sa respiration cette nuit. J'ai pas senti de gène ni de "lourdeur". Je ne pense pas que ça soit ça.
Donc j'imagine que c'est soit les dents (très possible mais il en a déjà 8 et il nous avait jamais fait ça), soit des reflux (parfois j'ai l'impression qu'il va presque vomir quand je le recouche, mais c'est minoritaire) soit une poussée de croissance.

Merci pour vos conseils.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Les dents, source inépuisable de gêne chez les humains.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Reflux c'est pas forcément avec des signes extérieurs, ça peut être juste une irritation dûe aux remontées dans la trachée (explication approximative /pastaper). Ca va le réveiller et il va pleurer parce qu'il a mal, mais toi tu vas pas savoir mettre le doigt sur un truc en particulier.
Avec notre fils on avait trouvé qu'il se réveillait toutes les nuits et long à calmer, c'est comme ça qu'on a été chez la pédiatre puis pneumopédiatre, et en effet avec un traitement pour le reflux (Inexium), il faisait beaucoup moins de réveils.
Là il a 4 ans et depuis quelques mois on fait sauter les traitements un par un pour voir jusqu'où il reste en bonne santé, on commence nous aussi à "respirer". 

Les traitements pour enfants y a quand même des posologies particulièrement chiantes ( le Zithromax en traitement de fond : poudre à diluer, trois prises espacées dans la semaine, mais doit se conserver au frigo, et il faut le secouer avant chaque prise parce qu'il forme un dépôt au fond quand il est au frigo, ou encore l'Inexium : un sachet et demi de poudre dans 4 cuillères d'eau, le mélange doit rester 15 minutes pour se stabiliser puis est valable 15 minutes, ensuite à jeter si pas bu...ou encore les inhalations Budesonide et compagnie : 10 minutes avec machine et le récipient parfaitement horizontal, et il faut qu'il se rince la bouche et lui nettoyer le visage à l'emplacement du masque, sinon boutons dans et autour de la bouche...)

----------


## Supergounou

> boutons dans et autour de la bouche...


Juste pour préciser, ce sont des mycoses en fait. C'est toujours très important de se rincer la bouche après la prise de corticoïde par inhalation, le mieux c'est encore de bien se laver les dents.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Exact !

----------


## Ventilo

Bordel j'ai pété un câble au petit déjeuner de ce matin. La gamine chouinait comme une debile pour une histoire de céréales, genre elle voulait remplir son bol avec 2 petites portions individuelles au lieu d'utiliser la boîte familiale.

J'en peux tellement plus d'avoir ce genre de comportement a tous les repas depuis des mois que j'ai craqué.
Je lui ai cassé son bol en le tapant contre la table
Gamine en pleurs évidemment, numerobis qui va me détester et ma femme qui me fous dehors pour me calmer.

----------


## LeLiquid

nous tout va bien. 8 mois et demi. Elle avance à 4 pattes, se met debout en se tenant au canape/jambe/etc. Elle fait même des exercices de gymnastiques. Genre elle se met sur ses pied et mains les fesses pointés vers le ciel.

C'est une championne.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Bordel j'ai pété un câble au petit déjeuner de ce matin. La gamine chouinait comme une debile pour une histoire de céréales, genre elle voulait remplir son bol avec 2 petites portions individuelles au lieu d'utiliser la boîte familiale.
> 
> 
> J'en peux tellement plus d'avoir ce genre de comportement a tous les repas depuis des mois que j'ai craqué.
> Je lui ai cassé son bol en le tapant contre la table
> Gamine en pleurs évidemment, numerobis qui va me détester et ma femme qui me fous dehors pour me calmer.


Mince, tu as pu réparer le bol du coup ?  ::ninja:: 

Bon bon bon rien qui ne se pardonne le soir en rentrant autour d'un câlin familial garni d'excuses et d'explications, mais les repas c'est parfois usant pour les nerfs, oui.

En fait ce que je remarque c'est que les tensions montent très vite quand tout le monde est côte à côte : la voiture, la salle de bain pour les dents, à table. Dans ces moments là un mot de trop et ça part en cacahuète.

Respire, ventilo.  :Emo:

----------


## LeLiquid

> Bon bon bon rien qui ne se pardonne le soir en rentrant autour d'un câlin familial garni d'excuses et d'explications


Et passer pour une carpette devant ses gosses ? Jamais.

J'ai une autre solution ventilo. Tu petes un bol chaque matin, ils vont finir par trouver ça tout à fait normal et comme ça pas besoin de s'excuser, l'honneur est sauf.  ::ninja::

----------


## MiniaAr

La solution "si c'est comme ça pas de petit dej" c'est envisageable?
Ma femme a déjà donne des brocolis au petit dej parce qu'ils n'avaient pas été touchés la veille après des crises similaires.

Je sais pas si ce genre de méthode rentre dans la catégorie de parents indignes  ::ninja::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Et passer pour une carpette devant ses gosses ? Jamais.
> 
> J'ai une autre solution ventilo. Tu petes un bol chaque matin, ils vont finir par trouver ça tout à fait normal et comme ça pas besoin de s'excuser, l'honneur est sauf.


Alors autant pousser le raisonnement : fais faire des bols en terre cuite à tes enfants tous les jours pour pouvoir leur casser le matin sans que ça impacte ton budget.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> La solution "si c'est comme ça pas de petit dej" c'est envisageable?
> Ma femme a déjà donne des brocolis au petit dej parce qu'ils n'avaient pas été touchés la veille après des crises similaires.
> 
> Je sais pas si ce genre de méthode rentre dans la catégorie de parents indignes


Ca reste dans notre champ de menaces courantes : "y'a juste une cuillère pour goûter, si tu ne la prend pas à midi, tu l'auras à quatre heures". Ca fonctionne bien.

Ah ! que c'est bon cette période dictatoriale ! dommage qu'on s'approche de l'adolescence où ils pourront se rebeller contre notre toute puissance  :Emo: .

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bordel j'ai pété un câble au petit déjeuner de ce matin. La gamine chouinait comme une debile pour une histoire de céréales, genre elle voulait remplir son bol avec 2 petites portions individuelles au lieu d'utiliser la boîte familiale.
> 
> J'en peux tellement plus d'avoir ce genre de comportement a tous les repas depuis des mois que j'ai craqué.
> Je lui ai cassé son bol en le tapant contre la table
> Gamine en pleurs évidemment, numerobis qui va me détester et ma femme qui me fous dehors pour me calmer.


Ici j'ai juste pété un meuble une fois en tapant du poing dessus.

Depuis, quand je sens que ça monte, je ne dis plus rien et je me casse prendre l'air. Et étrangement, ça fonctionne mieux  ::huh:: .

----------


## TwinBis

Nan mais un bol ça se répare.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Ici j'ai juste pété un meuble une fois en tapant du poing dessus.
> 
> Depuis, quand je sens que ça monte, je ne dis plus rien et je me casse prendre l'air. Et étrangement, ça fonctionne mieux .


Ça me donne une idée : Tinya et moi on va directement mettre la table pour nous sur la terrasse pendant que les enfants mangent à l'intérieur !

Et par temps de pluie on inverse pour briser la routine.  ::lol::

----------


## Sharn

> nous tout va bien. 8 mois et demi. Elle avance à 4 pattes, se met debout en se tenant au canape/jambe/etc. Elle fait même des exercices de gymnastiques. Genre elle se met sur ses pied et mains les fesses pointés vers le ciel.
> 
> C'est une championne.


Elle fait ses nuits du coup ?  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

Evidemment.  :Cigare: 

( sauf des fois où elle se reveille. Probablement pour faire des étirements  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Doniazade

> La solution "si c'est comme ça pas de petit dej" c'est envisageable?
> Ma femme a déjà donne des brocolis au petit dej parce qu'ils n'avaient pas été touchés la veille après des crises similaires.
> 
> Je sais pas si ce genre de méthode rentre dans la catégorie de parents indignes


Rien de tel pour provoquer des troubles alimentaires chez les enfants que d'utiliser la nourriture comme rapport de force.

Sinon, pêter un cable ca arrive, on est humain, le tout c'est de s'excuser après.

----------


## Sharn

Parce que la gamine va s'excuser de casse les couilles de tout le monde elle ?  :Vibre:   ::ninja::

----------


## Doniazade

La gamine, elle a l'excuse biologique de ne pas encore avoir la capacité de réguler ses émotions  ::): 

(je sais que c'est une blague mais ça vaut le coup de le rappeler de temps en temps).

----------


## M.Rick75

> Bordel j'ai pété un câble au petit déjeuner de ce matin. La gamine chouinait comme une debile pour une histoire de céréales, genre elle voulait remplir son bol avec 2 petites portions individuelles au lieu d'utiliser la boîte familiale.
> 
> J'en peux tellement plus d'avoir ce genre de comportement a tous les repas depuis des mois que j'ai craqué.
> Je lui ai cassé son bol en le tapant contre la table
> Gamine en pleurs évidemment, numerobis qui va me détester et ma femme qui me fous dehors pour me calmer.


Ventilo, chaque fois que tu parles de ta vie familiale, de ta femme ou tes enfants, c'est comme si tu faisais le récit de l'enfer quotidien que tu dois subir. La violence rentrée que tu as dans la manière dont tu en parles, moi, ça me fait froid dans le dos.
Donc, ton récit de cassage de bol devant un enfant, je vais pas applaudir. J'étais pas là mais tel que tu le racontes, je trouve ça vraiment grave.

Fais quelque chose ! Essaye de démêler les choses.

Tu ne mérites pas de rester avec des gens que tu sembles détester, comme une croix que tu porterais. Et eux encore moins. Cette aigreur que tu exposes au fur et à mesure ne fait que te bouffer et fait surement beaucoup de tort à ton entourage.
Je pense que c'est pas du tout dans ta manière de voir les choses, mais tu aurais surement beaucoup à gagner à aller voir un psychologue (ou un psychiatre en mesure de faire une analyse, pour le remboursement des consultations) pour t'aider à choisir une vie (peut-être la même d'ailleurs, ça n'implique pas forcément un changement radical) plutôt que de subir celle que tu nous décris au fil de tes posts. Pour comprendre la violence et la détestation que tu portes, savoir d'où elle vient, et d'éviter, peut-être, que tu ne la transmettes à ton tour, tel que tu sembles le faire.

----------


## CHbox

> Ventilo, chaque fois que tu parles de ta vie familiale, de ta femme ou tes enfants, c'est comme si tu faisais le récit de l'enfer quotidien que tu dois subir. La violence rentrée que tu as dans la manière dont tu en parles, moi, ça me fait froid dans le dos.
> Donc, ton récit de cassage de bol devant un enfant, je vais pas applaudir. J'étais pas là mais tel que tu le racontes, je trouve ça vraiment grave.
> 
> Fais quelque chose ! Essaye de démêler les choses.
> 
> Tu ne mérites pas de rester avec des gens que tu sembles détester. Et eux encore moins. Cette aigreur que tu exposes au fur et à mesure ne fait que te bouffer et fait surement beaucoup de tort à ton entourage.
> Je pense que c'est pas du tout dans ta manière de voir les choses, mais tu aurais surement beaucoup à gagner à aller voir un psychologue (ou un psychiatre en mesure de faire une analyse, pour le remboursement des consultations) pour faire pour t'aider à choisir une vie (peut-être la même d'ailleurs, ça n'implique pas forcément un changement radical) plutôt que de subir celle que tu nous décris au fil de tes posts.


J'appuie cela car un ami a récemment fait ça. Il a 3 garçon entre 5 et 10 ans, il s'est cassé le doigt de pied en shootant un jouet de colère (le travail avait également tendance à le stresser depuis quelques temps), ça a été le déclic pour aller voir un psychiatre. Il a été mis sous medoc' (rien de violent, de l'anti-dépresseur classique il me semble) pour l'aider à lâcher prise et il s'est senti très vite beaucoup mieux, il relativise mieux et ne se monte plus en pression pour des choses qui ne le méritent finalement pas. Je ne dis pas que c'est la solution miracle mais il y a surement un intérêt dans le cas présent à chercher une aide extérieur.

----------


## anis7

Les parents zen, je ne sais pas comment vous faites.

Nous sommes parents de 2 garçons de 7 et 9 ans et ils nous font régulièrement péter des câbles de manière assez violente. Le problème c'est qu'il n'y a jamais de répis. C'est tout le temps les chamailleries entre eux, constamment un "maman, il m'a tapé !", on doit tout répéter 10 fois, ils en ont rien à faire tant qu'on ne leur gueule pas un bon coup dessus. Limite ils rigolent lorsque tu leur fais la morale en t'adressant à eux "normalement". On en est à un point où ma femme envisage d'arrêter de prendre ses mercredis pour être avec eux, elle préfère payer le périscolaire...

Bref, je comprends Ventilo qui pète un bol, ça m'étonne d'ailleurs que ça ne soit pas encore arrivé chez nous !

----------


## M.Rick75

> Les parents zen, je ne sais pas comment vous faites. (...) Bref, je comprends Ventilo qui pète un bol, ça m'étonne d'ailleurs que ça ne soit pas encore arrivé chez nous !


Non mais Ventilo, quand il parle de sa famille, sa femme, les cadeaux d'anniv, de ses enfants c'est toujours pour dire qu'il vit l'enfer, qu'il voudrait se barrer loin tout ça. Moi, ça m'arrive de péter les plombs, de gueuler, mais c'est vraiment pas ce qui résume mon rapport ou ce que je pense de mon enfant, ni ce que je mettrais sur un forum.
J'ai pas fait le post pour me poser en modèle de vertu ou faire semblant d'être dans la famille bisounours mais j'ai vraiment le sentiment que chez Ventilo (parce TOUS les posts qu'il fait se rapportant à sa vie de famille) il y a de la souffrance (pour lui, probable pour les autres aussi), possiblement de la maltraitance vu le degré d'aigreur qui se dégage de ses messages.

Donc, là, il pète un bol devant son môme, perso, ça me donne pas envie de rigoler en mode "Ouhlala, quel coup de sang !".

----------


## Sharn

> Les parents zen, je ne sais pas comment vous faites.
> 
> Nous sommes parents de 2 garçons de 7 et 9 ans et ils nous font régulièrement péter des câbles de manière assez violente. Le problème c'est qu'il n'y a jamais de répis. C'est tout le temps les chamailleries entre eux, constamment un "maman, il m'a tapé !", on doit tout répéter 10 fois, ils en ont rien à faire tant qu'on ne leur gueule pas un bon coup dessus. Limite ils rigolent lorsque tu leur fais la morale en t'adressant à eux "normalement". On en est à un point où ma femme envisage d'arrêter de prendre ses mercredis pour être avec eux, elle préfère payer le périscolaire...
> 
> Bref, je comprends Ventilo qui pète un bol, ça m'étonne d'ailleurs que ça ne soit pas encore arrivé chez nous !


La douche froide tout habillé.  :Vibre: 
Parfois ça démange. Mais t'as aussi des câlins tout mignon. :Mellow2:

----------


## Ckao

> Non mais Ventilo, quand il parle de sa famille, sa femme, les cadeaux d'anniv, de ses enfants c'est toujours pour dire qu'il vit l'enfer, qu'il voudrait se barrer loin tout ça. Moi, ça m'arrive de péter les plombs, de gueuler, mais c'est vraiment pas ce qui résume mon rapport ou ce que je pense de mon enfant, ni ce que je mettrais sur un forum.
> J'ai pas fait le post pour me poser en modèle de vertu ou faire semblant d'être dans la famille bisounours mais j'ai vraiment le sentiment que chez Ventilo (parce TOUS les posts qu'il fait se rapportant à sa vie de famille) il y a de la souffrance, possiblement de la maltraitance vu le degré d'aigreur qui se dégage de ses messages.
> 
> Donc, là, il pète un bol devant son môme, perso, ça me donne pas envie de rigoler en mode "Ouhlala, quel coup de sang !".


C'est vrai que ça a parfois l'air assez tendu de son côté, mais si il l'écrit dans son post c'est quand même qu'il se rend bien compte que ce n'est pas un comportement "normal". Ça peut arriver de pêter un plomb mais si il est conscient du problème c'est déjà un bon début, peut-être en parler tous ensemble pour que chacun évacue ses frustrations et prenne en compte celles des autres? Les gamins comprennent bien plus qu'on ne le croit souvent, ça peut aussi les responsabiliser un peu et dénouer les tensions avant qu'elles ne polluent la vie familiale.

Mon petit de bientôt 4 ans fait aussi parfois sa tête de mule, mais parfois il suffit juste de discuter un peu pour arrondir les angles et trouver un arrangement qui contente tout le monde. Et quand ce n'est pas négociable il le comprend plus facilement.
Ça m'arrive parfois de hausser le ton quand il n'écoute pas du tout, mais je n'aime pas ça et dès que le problème est réglé je lui explique calmement pourquoi il fallait faire ce que je lui disait. 

Après chaque cas n'est pas forcément transposable ailleurs je m'en doute bien, mais si il y-a une escalade des tensions ça risque d'aller en empirant et de "contaminer" toute la famille.


Sinon de notre côté après la fausse couche de Mme Ckao fin décembre on ne s'est pas laissés abattre et ça semble en bonne voie pour que MiniCkao devienne grand frère fin octobre! Il prend ça au sérieux et fait déjà le tri de ses jouets pour faire de la place à ceux du futur bébé.

----------


## theclaw

> Les parents zen, je ne sais pas comment vous faites.
> 
> Nous sommes parents de 2 garçons de 7 et 9 ans et ils nous font régulièrement péter des câbles de manière assez violente. Le problème c'est qu'il n'y a jamais de répis. C'est tout le temps les chamailleries entre eux, constamment un "maman, il m'a tapé !", on doit tout répéter 10 fois, ils en ont rien à faire tant qu'on ne leur gueule pas un bon coup dessus. Limite ils rigolent lorsque tu leur fais la morale en t'adressant à eux "normalement". On en est à un point où ma femme envisage d'arrêter de prendre ses mercredis pour être avec eux, elle préfère payer le périscolaire...
> 
> Bref, je comprends Ventilo qui pète un bol, ça m'étonne d'ailleurs que ça ne soit pas encore arrivé chez nous !


Je pense que dans ces cas là il faut les encourager à régler leurs problèmes entre eux en instaurant 2 règles:

1- Si l'un de vous rapporte quoi que ce soit, les 2 sont punis
2- Si l'un de vous frappe l'autre ou lui vole un truc les 2 sont punis

Ca marchera très probablement pas ou peu mais au moins ça leur fera les pieds.

----------


## fishinou

> Sinon de notre côté après la fausse couche de Mme Ckao fin décembre on ne s'est pas laissés abattre et ça semble en bonne voie pour que MiniCkao devienne grand frère fin octobre! Il prend ça au sérieux et fait déjà le tri de ses jouets pour faire de la place à ceux du futur bébé.


Respect robustesse et bon courage !!!

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Alors je ne vais pas en rajouter sur le coté "trouver ce qui fait que tu exploses" mais en général le problème est hors du cercle familial direct. Perso j'ai eu un moment où j'étais devenu aussi imbitable irl que sur ce forum, bref ça n'allait plus. Sans violence physique mais avec des réactions de je-m'en-foutisme alternant avec des phases aiguës d'autoritarisme... J'ai quitté mon boulot, très rapidement tout allait mieux. (ah merde j'en ai rajouté sur l'explication psy de comptoir désolé).

Ma solution pratico-pratique : tu présentes des excuses tout en expliquant bien ce qui t'a fait péter un câble. Certes tu as craqué mais le comportement casse-couilles de ta princesse n'est pas normal, il faut aussi qu'elle apprenne à gérer ses frustrations aussi.

----------


## Bah

> Les parents zen, je ne sais pas comment vous faites.


Ben ça dépend fortement du contexte et selon ce qu'il se passe, c'est facile d'être zen. Moi en cumulant un seul gamin et le fait que je bosse à 50%, ben depuis environ 2-3 ans (depuis ses 6 ans je dirais) c'est le rêve. On n'a quasi que des interactions positives avec lui, il adore quand on fait des activités, il fait ce qu'on lui demande, il peut aussi passer 1 ou 2 heure seul à lire etc. du coup je suis ultra détendu et on se marre vraiment super bien. Donc aucun mérite à être zen. Mais si ça se trouve avec un gamin de plus et/ou un job à 100%, ce serait l'enfer. Qui sait ?

----------


## anis7

Tu soulèves un point intéressant, à savoir à quel point notre vie professionnelle impacte notre vie familiale.
C'est clair qu'en étant 2 parents avec un travail qui nous prend chacun entre 50 et 60h par semaine, c'est compliqué de rester zen... C'est toujours un peu la course à la maison, pour préparer les enfants le matin parce que Madame est tout seule à gérer parce que moi je suis déjà parti au boulot, pour chercher les enfants au péri parce que ça ferme trop tôt par rapport à nos horaires pro et qu'on a du trajet (1h matin et 1h soir pour moi), pour enchaîner douche - devoirs - repas - coucher le soir sinon on éteint à pas d'heure... Bref, pas hyper détendu, c'est clair...

J'ai envisagé d'arrêter de bosser temporairement (4 ou 5 ans, le temps que les 2 soient au collège) mais avec la baisse de salaire, c'est chaud quand même (surtout quand tu as pris l'habitude...).

----------


## fishinou

Mais ta vie elle me paraît tellement invivable  ::o: 

60h par semaine avec 2 gamins  ::wacko:: 

Alors que moi à 80% je ne rêve que de passer à mi-temps  ::XD::

----------


## LeLiquid

Quand on a Mr Flibble en avatar ET en sous titre, on est forcément quelqu'un de bien. Courage !

----------


## Ventilo

Merci pour les réponses, je fais mon introspection (enfin vu l'heure je vais surtout dormir). Mais les gamins m'ont accueilli ce soir comme si rien ne s'était passé, ils ne m'ont pas plus obéi que d'habitude, 21h ils dormaient, soirée ordinaire.




> Mais ta vie elle me paraît tellement invivable
> 
> 60h par semaine avec 2 gamins
> 
> Alors que moi à 80% je ne rêve que de passer à mi-temps


Perso, 40h / semaine, + 5x40 mn de trajet + 1h de pause déjeuner x5, ca fait grosso modo 48h. Avec 2h de trajet journalier pour anis7 il est vite a 60h..




> Alors que moi à 80% je ne rêve que de passer à mi-temps


Mais pour avoir du temps pour toi ou pour être avec tes gamins ? ::trollface::

----------


## Bah

> Tu soulèves un point intéressant, à savoir à quel point notre vie professionnelle impacte notre vie familiale.
> C'est clair qu'en étant 2 parents avec un travail qui nous prend chacun entre 50 et 60h par semaine, c'est compliqué de rester zen... C'est toujours un peu la course à la maison, pour préparer les enfants le matin parce que Madame est tout seule à gérer parce que moi je suis déjà parti au boulot, pour chercher les enfants au péri parce que ça ferme trop tôt par rapport à nos horaires pro et qu'on a du trajet (1h matin et 1h soir pour moi), pour enchaîner douche - devoirs - repas - coucher le soir sinon on éteint à pas d'heure... Bref, pas hyper détendu, c'est clair...
> 
> J'ai envisagé d'arrêter de bosser temporairement (4 ou 5 ans, le temps que les 2 soient au collège) mais avec la baisse de salaire, c'est chaud quand même (surtout quand tu as pris l'habitude...).


Clairement je suis dans un contexte ou c'est beaucoup plus simple d'être relax (on peut ajouter le fait que mon boulot est tranquille pour moi, ne me procure aucun stress quand je le fais et par sa nature ne déborde jamais en dehors des heures où je suis là-bas). J'ai eu la grande chance de pouvoir prendre le risque de diminuer d'un coup mon salaire par deux (ça a été fait sur un quasi coup de tête, avec un calcul, mais qui restait très théorique). Je gagne moitié moins que la médiane des gens ici (alors que vu mon parcours si j'étais à 100% et motivé à gagner plus, je devrais être bien au-dessus de cette médiane), mais putain qu'est-ce ce que je vis mieux que quasi tout le monde dans les trucs qui comptent pour moi !

----------


## LeLiquid

Puis pourquoi se faire chier quand on peut se faire entretenir par sa femme.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bah

Ce qui est fort, c'est que je paie pile la moitié des charges  :Cigare: 

Ah non, c'est con en fait, vu que je fais le plus de tâches ménagères  :Emo:  (mais du coup j'ai une carte spéciale qui me donne +3 contre les attaques anti-patriarcales)

M'enfin c'est compensé là... Après avoir amené le gamin à l'école j'ai pris le café tranquille dans le jardin, sur le banc que j'ai fait moi même parce que j'ai le temps et ensuite j'irai me faire tranquillement 2h de sport.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Mais pour avoir du temps pour toi ou pour être avec tes gamins ?


Tu plaisantes mais je ne suis jamais autant zen avec les gamins que quand j'ai pu prendre du temps pour moi. Je croyais que c'était tout le monde, d'ailleurs.

Parce quand certains de mes collègues de boulot me décrive le quotidien avec leurs gosses j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont pris perpétuité en glissant la graine, hein : que le marathon du quotidien et des corvées à longueur de semaine en attendant de payer trop cher des vacances où tout le monde va courir et se fâcher mais à la montagne et à la plage.

C'est sûr que mes trois gosses et nous c'est à la cool à côté : Madame et moi avons nos activités à côté deux fois par semaine chacun, les temps de sieste c'est jeux de société en couple ou avec des amis de passage.

 Ça demande une solide organisation et une bonne anticipation, OK. Des fois ça se fâche et ça brasse un peu, c'est sûr. Mais je n'ai jamais eu l’impression d'avoir mis au cachot le gosse et l'ado en moi quand j'ai choisi d'être papa et pour moi, c'est un pilier.

----------


## Bah

Clairement, quand tu as eu 2 heures pour faire tes trucs de détente à toi, quand les gamins sont là t'es pas en train de ruminer les trucs que tu aurais envie de faire la place de t'en occuper et tu peux profiter du moment avec eux.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Tu plaisantes mais je ne suis jamais autant zen avec les gamins que quand j'ai pu prendre du temps pour moi. (...) Mais je n'ai jamais eu l’impression d'avoir mis au cachot le gosse et l'ado en moi quand j'ai choisi d'être papa et pour moi, c'est un pilier.





> Clairement, quand tu as eu 2 heures pour faire tes trucs de détente à toi, quand les gamins sont là t'es pas en train de ruminer les trucs que tu aurais envie de faire la place de t'en occuper et tu peux profiter du moment avec eux.


Idem. Et question parentalité, je sais aussi que je suis en mode facile, par rapport à d'autres parents, avec un seul enfant.

----------


## fishinou

> Idem. Et question parentalité, je sais aussi que je suis en mode facile, par rapport à d'autres parents, avec un seul enfant.


Perso je suis de ceux qui pensent que c'est beaucoup plus dur de passer de 0 a 1que de 1 à 2, donc bravo, tu as fait le plus dur  ::P: 

Par contre je ne saurais jamais pour ce qui est de passer de 2 à 3, je suis pas fou  ::ninja:: 

Pour en revenir au débat "temps libre", c'est clair que le 80% ça change la vie, même si ça consiste à gérer les gamins le mercredi. Ça laisse quand même le temps de faire des "corvées" ce qui laisse plus de temps à tout le monde le reste de la semaine.

A défaut d'être rentier, j'avoue que passer à 60-50% ce sera vraiment ultime, mais je vois pas comment c'est possible donc on va faire avec le 80%  ::P: 

(En vrai je vois très bien comment ce serait possible, mais être à 50% dans un appart' de 50m² sans extérieur je suis pas sûr d'être gagnant au final  ::ninja::  )

----------


## MiniaAr

0 à 1 c'est le pallier le plus dur. 1 à 2 c'est Finger in the noze. 2 à 3 c'est sportif mais gérable (pour l'instant). Du coup on étudie l'option 3 à 4 mais sans la phase bébé qui est la plus relou (acceuil d'un enfant).

----------


## Ckao

> Perso je suis de ceux qui pensent que c'est beaucoup plus dur de passer de 0 a 1que de 1 à 2, donc bravo, tu as fait le plus dur 
> 
> Par contre je ne saurais jamais pour ce qui est de passer de 2 à 3, je suis pas fou 
> 
> Pour en revenir au débat "temps libre", c'est clair que le 80% ça change la vie, même si ça consiste à gérer les gamins le mercredi. Ça laisse quand même le temps de faire des "corvées" ce qui laisse plus de temps à tout le monde le reste de la semaine.
> 
> A défaut d'être rentier, j'avoue que passer à 60-50% ce sera vraiment ultime, mais je vois pas comment c'est possible donc on va faire avec le 80% 
> 
> (En vrai je vois très bien comment ce serait possible, mais être à 50% dans un appart' de 50m² sans extérieur je suis pas sûr d'être gagnant au final  )


Comme toi je suis à 80% avec les mercredis à la maison et c'est vraiment génial. MiniCkao a le temps de profiter de sa matinée, on va faire un tour à la bibliothèque ou au parc de jeux, on fait les courses si il le faut et le ménage/lessive et en fin de journée je peux l'emmener à l'éveil musical.
Mme Ckao verrait d'un bon œil que je passe en congé parental à la naissance du second enfant prévue fin octobre, mais je ne me suis pas encore décidé. Ayant été en arrêt de travail pendant 6 mois et étant actuellement à mi-temps thérapeutique pour cause de soucis aux genoux c'est possible que je passe en congé parental si ça ne s'améliore pas vraiment de ce côté là. Quitte à pas pouvoir bosser correctement autant que j'en profite pour parfaire mon rôle de papa poule (enfin pour mon fils c'est papa ours  :^_^: ).

Mais je suis dans une position privilégiée, Mme Ckao gagne bien plus que moi.

----------


## Sigps220

Pour le coup pas d'accord, gérer 1 enfant c'est facile par rapport à gérer 2 gamins.

Après c'est peut être lié au fait qu'ils sont rapprochés en âge.

----------


## Ckao

J'imagine que chaque cas est particulier, si le premier enfant est turbulent ça peut vite déborder au deuxième. Là on est sereins, notre fils a bientôt 4 ans et adore nous aider au quotidien, et on prévoit de placer le futur bébé à la crèche tous les jours dans un premier temps pour que je puisse continuer à passer mes mercredis avec le grand frère à faire plein de trucs.
Après on ne connaît pas encore le caractère du prochain enfant, là c'est un peu la loterie effectivement  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Perso j'ai l'impression que gérer 1 c'est tout à apprendre, mais on peut alterner entre parents pour gérer.

Par contre gérer un deuxième, tu te poses beaucoup moins de questions, mais si t'es seul pour en tenir 2, bon courage. Rien que le nombre de fois où je dois rattraper la main de mon fils sur un parking/rue ou lui dire de pas ramasser une merde au sol (4 ans qu'on lui dit : par terre, c'est sale)... avec deux faut des sangles ou un truc du genre ^^

Sans compter que les potes qui en ont plusieurs, chez certains c'est baston chamaille tous les jours, ça doit être dur pour les nerfs.

Après y a pas de règles, nous on a le secours d'aucun grand parent et pas voulu le collet à une babysitter. Sa marraine refile ses 3 aux grands-parents, 8 semaines par an et les GP en redemandent, et la dernière n'a même pas un an.
Mon frangin vit à 1 km de chez nos parents, il a pas eu de problème à envisager 3 enfants. 

Perso j'en ai qu'un et à part le mettre en colo (ALSH) tout l'été, je vois pas comment je vais pouvoir faire pour le faire garder... avec madame on n'est pas larges en congés, même en croisant.

----------


## fishinou

Je parle du "passage" au sens changement de situation. Pas de gestion au quotidien.

Évidemment que plus on à de fous plus on rage  ::ninja::

----------


## nefrem

> 0 à 1 c'est le pallier le plus dur. 1 à 2 c'est Finger in the noze. 2 à 3 c'est sportif mais gérable (pour l'instant). Du coup on étudie l'option 3 à 4 mais sans la phase bébé qui est la plus relou (acceuil d'un enfant).


C'est un mystère pour moi. Je suis a 3 et je vois pas ce qui dans un être humain normalement constitué peut pousser a vouloir passer a 4  ::sad::

----------


## Sigps220

> J'imagine que chaque cas est particulier, si le premier enfant est turbulent ça peut vite déborder au deuxième. Là on est sereins, notre fils a bientôt 4 ans et adore nous aider au quotidien, et on prévoit de placer le futur bébé à la crèche tous les jours dans un premier temps pour que je puisse continuer à passer mes mercredis avec le grand frère à faire plein de trucs.
> Après on ne connaît pas encore le caractère du prochain enfant, là c'est un peu la loterie effectivement


La grosse différence entre 1 et 2 enfants, c'est qu'avec 1 enfants, tu peux rester focaliser sur ton gamin : les deux parents s'occupent d'un seul enfant. Quand ils sont plusieurs, tu dois malgré tout être présent pour le 2ème. Ca oblige à composer. 

L'exemple typique c'est la gestion des nuits sur les premières semaines. Pour l'ainé l'idée c'était qu'on essayait de dormir quand le bébé dormait, typiquement quand on donnait le biberon à 6h00 et qu'après il se rendormait, on faisait pareil. Sauf que pour le 2ème ça marche pas car il se réveille à 7h00 du matin tous les jours. 

C'est un exemple, mais pour moi l'arrivé du 2ème c'est une complexité supplémentaire qui impose de bousculer les habitudes qu'on avait prise avec le premier. 

Après, notre contexte est peut être particulier, l'arrivé du premier avait été extrêmement attendu et largement anticipé, même si on avait grandement sous-estimer la taille de la vague qui arrivait.

----------


## fishinou

> C'est un mystère pour moi. Je suis a 3 et je vois pas ce qui dans un être humain normalement constitué peut pousser a vouloir passer a 4


A mon avis c'est le même raisonnement que celui qui pousse certaines personnes à recommencer un JV en NG+ Hardcore MAX  ::ninja::

----------


## nefrem

> A mon avis c'est le même raisonnement que celui qui pousse certaines personnes à recommencer un JV en NG+ Hardcore MAX


Le New game +++  ::lol:: 

Jusqu'à 3 enfants tu peux te contenter d'une bagnole "normale" (qui sera quand même une grosse bétaillère, globalement cubique, dessinée par un "designer" (keuf, keuf...) allemand dépressif, et qui pollue autant qu'une semi remorque roumain de transport de patates) mais qui va rentrer globalement sur une place de parking. Passé 4 enfants c'est le minibus des familles, tout aussi moche et polluant mais nettement plus gros. Et la c'est pas le combi VW avec la planche de surf sur le toit et les Beach boys a fond. Non non, c'est le semi-remorque 9 places qui ne roulera qu'au son des "on arrive quand ?" "J'ai envie de vomir" "Mateo il m'a tiré les cheveux !", tout ça légèrement couvert par le top 100 des chansons de Disney ("C'est moi Simba, c'est moi le roi..." "papaaaaa, Emma elle a dit que c'est nul le roi lion").

Non, 4 enfants c'est comme passé 8000m en alpinisme: c'est la zone de la mort. Tu meurs petit a petit irrémédiablement presque sans t'en rendre compte. Si personnes vient t'aider tu finis en petit cadavre tout sec juste bon a indiquer le chemin.

----------


## Ckao

> La grosse différence entre 1 et 2 enfants, c'est qu'avec 1 enfants, tu peux rester focaliser sur ton gamin : les deux parents s'occupent d'un seul enfant. Quand ils sont plusieurs, tu dois malgré tout être présent pour le 2ème. Ca oblige à composer. 
> 
> L'exemple typique c'est la gestion des nuits sur les premières semaines. Pour l'ainé l'idée c'était qu'on essayait de dormir quand le bébé dormait, typiquement quand on donnait le biberon à 6h00 et qu'après il se rendormait, on faisait pareil. Sauf que pour le 2ème ça marche pas car il se réveille à 7h00 du matin tous les jours. 
> 
> C'est un exemple, mais pour moi l'arrivé du 2ème c'est une complexité supplémentaire qui impose de bousculer les habitudes qu'on avait prise avec le premier. 
> 
> Après, notre contexte est peut être particulier, l'arrivé du premier avait été extrêmement attendu et largement anticipé, même si on avait grandement sous-estimer la taille de la vague qui arrivait.


Je n'ai aucune difficulté à imaginer que c'est plus compliqué avec 2 enfant qu'avec un seul, mais pour le moment ça me parait tout à fait gérable alors que quand le premier était attendu je ne savais absolument pas dans quoi je mettrai les pieds et je ne savais même pas si j'arriverai à être un bon papa. Ça fait pour moi toute la différence.

Bon, quand on devra refaire les nuits je me maudirai certainement de mon manque de lucidité au moment de semer la graine  :^_^:

----------


## nefrem

> Bon, quand on devra refaire les nuits je me maudirai certainement de mon manque de lucidité au moment de semer la graine


Pense a ta mère  ::ninja::

----------


## MiniaAr

> Le New game +++ 
> 
> Jusqu'à 3 enfants tu peux te contenter d'une bagnole "normale" (qui sera quand même une grosse bétaillère, globalement cubique, dessinée par un "designer" (keuf, keuf...) allemand dépressif, et qui pollue autant qu'une semi remorque roumain de transport de patates) mais qui va rentrer globalement sur une place de parking. Passé 4 enfants c'est le minibus des familles, tout aussi moche et polluant mais nettement plus gros. Et la c'est pas le combi VW avec la planche de surf sur le toit et les Beach boys a fond. Non non, c'est le semi-remorque 9 places qui ne roulera qu'au son des "on arrive quand ?" "J'ai envie de vomir" "Mateo il m'a tiré les cheveux !", tout ça légèrement couvert par le top 100 des chansons de Disney ("C'est moi Simba, c'est moi le roi..." "papaaaaa, Emma elle a dit que c'est nul le roi lion").
> 
> Non, 4 enfants c'est comme passé 8000m en alpinisme: c'est la zone de la mort. Tu meurs petit a petit irrémédiablement presque sans t'en rendre compte. Si personnes vient t'aider tu finis en petit cadavre tout sec juste bon a indiquer le chemin.


4 enfants ça rentre dans mon S-Max hein!
Faut investir dans le coffre de toit mais c'est tout.

----------


## Sigps220

> Je n'ai aucune difficulté à imaginer que c'est plus compliqué avec 2 enfant qu'avec un seul, mais pour le moment ça me parait tout à fait gérable alors que quand le premier était attendu je ne savais absolument pas dans quoi je mettrai les pieds et je ne savais même pas si j'arriverai à être un bon papa. Ça fait pour moi toute la différence.
> 
> Bon, quand on devra refaire les nuits je me maudirai certainement de mon manque de lucidité au moment de semer la graine


Les nuits des premières semaines c'est le pire. Après, je vais peut être me faire jeter des tomates mais j'aime pas quand ils sont trop petits. 




> Le New game +++ 
> 
> Jusqu'à 3 enfants tu peux te contenter d'une bagnole "normale" (qui sera quand même une grosse bétaillère, globalement cubique, dessinée par un "designer" (keuf, keuf...) allemand dépressif, et qui pollue autant qu'une semi remorque roumain de transport de patates) mais qui va rentrer globalement sur une place de parking. Passé 4 enfants c'est le minibus des familles, tout aussi moche et polluant mais nettement plus gros. Et la c'est pas le combi VW avec la planche de surf sur le toit et les Beach boys a fond. Non non, c'est le semi-remorque 9 places qui ne roulera qu'au son des "on arrive quand ?" "J'ai envie de vomir" "Mateo il m'a tiré les cheveux !", tout ça légèrement couvert par le top 100 des chansons de Disney ("C'est moi Simba, c'est moi le roi..." "papaaaaa, Emma elle a dit que c'est nul le roi lion").
> 
> Non, 4 enfants c'est comme passé 8000m en alpinisme: c'est la zone de la mort. Tu meurs petit a petit irrémédiablement presque sans t'en rendre compte. Si personnes vient t'aider tu finis en petit cadavre tout sec juste bon a indiquer le chemin.


Alors pour le coup, ma limite "logistique" c'est le passage de 2 à 3 enfants. Chez nous ça impose de changer de maison (on n'a que 3 chambres), changer de voiture avec 3 vraies places à l'arrière.

----------


## nefrem

> 4 enfants ça rentre dans mon S-Max hein!
> Faut investir dans le coffre de toit mais c'est tout.


Moi aussi j'ai un SMAX. En mode 5 places c'est bien.
En mode 7 places t'as quasi plus de coffre en effet.
C'est ce que je dis : 3 enfants c'est le limite normale  ::ninja::

----------


## Ckao

> Les nuits des premières semaines c'est le pire. Après, je vais peut être me faire jeter des tomates mais j'aime pas quand ils sont trop petits.


Honnêtement je profite bien plus de mon fils depuis qu'il sait parler, tout bébé c'est marrant mais le fun arrive bien plus tard. Alors que Mme Ckao voulait qu'il reste bébé toute sa vie  :tired:

----------


## Sigps220

> Moi aussi j'ai un SMAX. En mode 5 places c'est bien.
> En mode 7 places t'as quasi plus de coffre en effet.
> C'est ce que je dis : 3 enfants c'est le limite normale


Déjà à 3 enfants t'es obligé d'avoir un SMAX ou équivalents. Ca réduit quand même fortement le choix des possibles.

----------


## MiniaAr

> Moi aussi j'ai un SMAX. En mode 5 places c'est bien.
> En mode 7 places t'as quasi plus de coffre en effet.
> C'est ce que je dis : 3 enfants c'est le limite normale


En mode 6 places ça passe aussi, pas besoin de rabattre les 2 sièges à la fois.  :;): 
Par contre du coup moi je mets la limite à 4, pas de passage à 5.  ::P:

----------


## Sharn

> C'est un mystère pour moi. Je suis a 3 et je vois pas ce qui dans un être humain normalement constitué peut pousser a vouloir passer a 4


Ma belle-mère en a eu 4. C'est la grande sœur (aka ma femme) qui s'en est le plus occupé...

----------


## fishinou

En vrai au plus Ckao donne de détails sur sa vie au plus je me dit que c'est mon double ! Enfin mon double vieux  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Chez nous ça impose de changer de maison (on n'a que 3 chambres)


Mes parents on eu 4 enfants avec 3 chambres, c'est donc possible, lance toi !  ::P:

----------


## Ckao

> En vrai au plus Ckao donne de détails sur sa vie au plus je me dit que c'est mon double ! Enfin mon double vieux


 :Fouras:

----------


## Sigps220

> Mes parents on eu 4 enfants avec 3 chambres, c'est donc possible, lance toi !


Je sais bien que c'est parfaitement possible d'avoir plusieurs enfants par chambre (et d'ailleurs il est pas impossible que les deux demandent à faire chambre commune dans quelques années), mais on recommence à peine à voir le jour après la naissance du second et pas certain de vouloir revivre à nouveau la période nourrisson.  

Après, je ne suis vraiment pas certain de vouloir 3 enfants, j'adorerai avoir une fille (on a 2 garçons), mais avoir 3 garçons c'est un truc qui me terrifie ! 

Et puis, 3 enfants c'est vraiment une grosse contrainte logistique de mon point de vue, notamment en terme de bagnole.

Dernier truc, c'est qu'on a tous les deux avec Madame des boulots prenant, donc le temps qu'on arrive à consacrer aux enfants est malheureusement assez réduit. Et mon opinion c'est que l'arrivé d'un 3ème réduirait encore le temps disponible avec chacun. 

Et j'anticipe la question, mais ni l'un, ni l'autre ne souhaitons prendre de congés parental / 80% / Whatever, c'est pas notre truc (et je suis impressionné par ceux qui s'engagent sur cette voie).

----------


## nefrem

> Mes parents on eu 4 enfants avec 3 chambres, c'est donc possible, lance toi !


Oui vas-y lances toi ! (nous en s'en fous on s'en occupera pas  ::ninja:: )

----------


## fishinou

> Et puis, 3 enfants c'est vraiment une grosse contrainte logistique de mon point de vue, notamment en terme de bagnole.


C'était juste pour la blague, ici aussi on a 2 garçons et même si on me garantissait 100% sûr que le 3ème serait une fille je la ferai pas ^^

On va sur 4 et 7 ans, on est enfin sorti de l'auberge (enfin la 1ère auberge, j'me comprends ...) c'est pas pour y retourner !

----------


## Sigps220

> C'était juste pour la blague


 ::trollface::  I know


Mais bon tes enfants sont grands, ils seraient très contents d'avoir un petit frère ou une petite soeur .....

----------


## fishinou

> Mais bon tes enfants sont grands, ils seraient très contents d'avoir un petit frère ou une petite soeur .....


C'est bien pour ça qu'on leur demande pas leur avis

 :Bath: 

Laissez moi kiffer ma vie presque parfaite avec mes deux monstres presque parfait

 :Bath: 

Et puis faut penser à la planète, 3 enfants c'est pas raisonnable  ::ninja::

----------


## Zouuu

> Le New game +++ 
> 
> Jusqu'à 3 enfants tu peux te contenter d'une bagnole "normale" (qui sera quand même une grosse bétaillère, globalement cubique, dessinée par un "designer" (keuf, keuf...) allemand dépressif, et qui pollue autant qu'une semi remorque roumain de transport de patates) mais qui va rentrer globalement sur une place de parking. Passé 4 enfants c'est le minibus des familles, tout aussi moche et polluant mais nettement plus gros. Et la c'est pas le combi VW avec la planche de surf sur le toit et les Beach boys a fond. Non non, c'est le semi-remorque 9 places qui ne roulera qu'au son des "on arrive quand ?" "J'ai envie de vomir" "Mateo il m'a tiré les cheveux !", tout ça légèrement couvert par le top 100 des chansons de Disney ("C'est moi Simba, c'est moi le roi..." "papaaaaa, Emma elle a dit que c'est nul le roi lion").
> 
> Non, 4 enfants c'est comme passé 8000m en alpinisme: c'est la zone de la mort. Tu meurs petit a petit irrémédiablement presque sans t'en rendre compte. Si personnes vient t'aider tu finis en petit cadavre tout sec juste bon a indiquer le chemin.


Ma soeur a eu 4 garçons, ca se passe super bien (le plus petit à 8 ans et le grand a 17 ans) et perso j'en ai 3 (2 filles et un garçon). Le plus "dur", ce sont les phases "bébé", ensuite les enfants jouent ensemble. Les petits veulent faire comme les grands, sont autonomes bien plus rapidement en général (obligé, car les parents ont moins le temps).

Niveau voiture, elle avait une fiat doblo puis est passée au Grand Picasso. De notre côté on a opté pour un 5008 pour avoir 2 places en plus pour quand les mamies sont là. Pas besoin de passer sur les minibus.

Mais je reconnais que le passage de 2 à 3 enfants, c'est du sport au début. Ca demande une très bonne organisation, notamment pour la gestion du linge... Avec 2 enfants, je trouvais le temps de repasser du linge 1 fois par semaine. Là c'est plus possible  ::XD::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Le New game +++ 
> 
> Jusqu'à 3 enfants tu peux te contenter d'une bagnole "normale" (qui sera quand même une grosse bétaillère, globalement cubique, dessinée par un "designer" (keuf, keuf...) allemand dépressif, et qui pollue autant qu'une semi remorque roumain de transport de patates) mais qui va rentrer globalement sur une place de parking. Passé 4 enfants c'est le minibus des familles, tout aussi moche et polluant mais nettement plus gros. Et la c'est pas le combi VW avec la planche de surf sur le toit et les Beach boys a fond. Non non, c'est le semi-remorque 9 places qui ne roulera qu'au son des "on arrive quand ?" "J'ai envie de vomir" "Mateo il m'a tiré les cheveux !", tout ça légèrement couvert par le top 100 des chansons de Disney ("C'est moi Simba, c'est moi le roi..." "papaaaaa, Emma elle a dit que c'est nul le roi lion").
> 
> Non, 4 enfants c'est comme passé 8000m en alpinisme: c'est la zone de la mort. Tu meurs petit a petit irrémédiablement presque sans t'en rendre compte. Si personnes vient t'aider tu finis en petit cadavre tout sec juste bon a indiquer le chemin.


J'ai tellement gloussé à la lecture de ton post !  ::wub::

----------


## LeLiquid

J'avoue que je dubite sur le deuxième enfant moi aussi.

Ma femme en voudrait un autre à terme, moi j'ai peur que ça devienne beaucoup plus dur à gerer. D'autant plus que le deuxième sera forcément raté en comparaison de ma fille puisqu'elle est parfaite. Pas évident comme choix.  ::ninja:: 

Blague à part, le truc qui me pousserait à en avoir un deuxième, c'est pour ma femme, et aussi pour la petite, c'est cool d'avoir un frère ou une sœur. Et quand on crèvera elle se retrouvera pas toute seule (je pars du principe qu'elle n'aura jamais de mec, la base  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Bah

Si elle décide de vivre dans une communauté d'amour libre dans le Cantal, techniquement elle aura pas de mec effectivement

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Nous au début de notre relation on était d'accord pour 4. 3 garçons plus tard on se dit que finalement 0 c'était un bon choix de vie aussi.  ::XD::  On les adore et on a pas de bétaillère donc on relativise mais faut pas se leurrer, y a une grosse période pendant laquelle tu dois perdre pas mal de neurones et d'années de vie.  ::cry::

----------


## Doniazade

Le passage à 2 pour l'instant, c'est sportif (3 mois et 2 ans). Mais on se dit que c'est un investissement, d'ici 2 ans ils joueront ensemble et nous lâcheront un peu les baskets  ::ninja:: 
En vrai, ils sont adorables, même si le grand met nos nerfs à rude épreuve en ce moment et avec le manque de sommeil, la patience a tendance à s'évaporer très rapidement.
A noter que je suis en congés mat' jusqu'à Noël et que Mr Loutre prendra 6 mois après. Le petit est avec moi 100% du temps et le grand va à la crèche 24h par semaine. C'est plutôt pas mal mais on a aussi zéro support familial (les grand parents viennent 2 fois par an quoi) puisqu'on a décidé de s'exiler dans un autre pays.
Je suis curieuse de voir ce que ça va donner quand on aura tous les 2 repris le boulot à plein temps.

----------


## Emile Gravier

Très content que l'on se soit arrêté à deux.
Déjà parce que ça me permet d'envisager sérieusement un passage à 80% l'an prochain quand mon fils quittera l'assistante maternelle.

Et ensuite parce que ça aurait vraiment miné notre couple. Qui est déjà passé à pas grand chose de la rupture.

Je rebondis sur ce qu'il s'est dit sur les pages précédentes. Pour ceux qui bossent énormément, plus de 45/50h, comment vous gérez avec vos enfants ?

Quand je vois que les miens sont couchés à 20h max, ça me semblerait impossible de bosser 10/12h par jour et de les voir assez. Mais je me dis que certains rebossent peut être ensuite quand les enfants dont couchés.

Je précise que ce n'est absolument pas une critique du choix de vie mais une vraie question pour comprendre comment certains s'organisent.

----------


## Supergounou

Mais vous êtes tous pétés de thune ici en fait  ::o: 

Grosse voiture, 80% voir congés parentaux sur 1 an, poubelles filtreuses d'odeur ( ::P: ), ça laisse rêveur. On dit que l'argent ne fait pas le bonheur, mais j'imagine qu'avec des gamins, ça simplifie quand même grandement la vie.

----------


## Zouuu

On paye moins d'impôt quand on en a 3  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> On paye moins d'impôt quand on en a 3


 ::w00t:: 
Allez c'est parti pour une folle nuit d'amour ma chérie !

sauf que nous ne payons pas d’impôt

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Mais vous êtes tous pétés de thune ici en fait 
> 
> Grosse voiture, 80% voir congés parentaux sur 1 an, poubelles filtreuses d'odeur (), ça laisse rêveur. On dit que l'argent ne fait pas le bonheur, mais j'imagine qu'avec des gamins, ça simplifie quand même grandement la vie.


Ma poubelle filtreuse d'odeur m'a coûté 30 euros à l'époque. J'ai pas l'impression que ça soit exorbitant  ::P: 

Bon après, je viens de voir que seulement Orchestra la vend maintenant et à 60 balles, paie ton inflation en plus de 5 ans.

C'est celle là :https://www.consobaby.com/avis-poube...-premaman.html

Pas sûr que j'aurais mis ce prix là à l'époque.

----------


## Haraban

J'arrive au bon moment pour alimenter le débat : nous allons avoir un nouvel enfant avec ma femme (naissance fin décembre) et je suis à la fois heureux et blasé.
Je sais ce que m'a coûté le premier pendant deux ans en terme de loisir, de temps libre pour moi etc... Du coup je sais qu'on replonge en fin d'année dans la période vraiment chiante jusqu'à quasiment 2025  ::cry::  . Je suis vraiment heureux d'agrandir la famille, et ma femme n'aurait pas survécu à un seul enfant, mais bon sang j'angoisse d'avance à un point dingue. Surtout que ma femme à une santé fragile et que c'est moi qui m'occupe majoritairement de la maison et de mon fils depuis sa naissance.
J'ai prévenu mon épouse que pour le futur je ne pourrais pas m'investir autant sans claquer (je sors d'un cancer et j'ai perdu pleins de bouts de moi-même qui font que je suis bien plus faible qu'avant), mais j'ai peur d'avoir pisser dans un violon.

Après je suis l'homme le plus angoissé du monde et j'envisage tout évènement à venir, aussi infime soit-il, sous l'angle de la catastrophe totale pouvant aboutir à des conséquences épouvantables. Bien entendu l'arrivée de cet enfant ne fait pas exception et le potentiel catastrophique est ici non négligeable  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Playford

> ma femme n'aurait pas survécu à un seul enfant


Euh...  What ?  ::blink:: 

Surtout suivit de ça: 



> Surtout que ma femme à une santé fragile et que c'est moi qui m'occupe majoritairement de la maison et de mon fils depuis sa naissance.


Cela me laisse ébaubi.

Cela* veut dire "je veux plusieurs enfants, c'est facile c'est pas moi qui m'en occupe" ou je me fourvoie ?





* qu'est-ce que ça me casse les couilles de ne pas pouvoir faire de ç majuscule

----------


## Ckao

Ah oui ça a l'air compliqué comme situation... Votre premier enfant a quel âge? 

@Playford ALT+0199 pour faire de beaux ÇÇÇ.

----------


## MiniaAr

ou ALT+128 Ç Ç Ç
pour le ç, ALT+135
Des années d'expérience à écrire en français sur un clavier allemand misent à profit.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sharn

> J'avoue que je dubite sur le deuxième enfant moi aussi.
> 
> Ma femme en voudrait un autre à terme, moi j'ai peur que ça devienne beaucoup plus dur à gerer. D'autant plus que le deuxième sera forcément raté en comparaison de ma fille puisqu'elle est parfaite. Pas évident comme choix. 
> 
> Blague à part, le truc qui me pousserait à en avoir un deuxième, c'est pour ma femme, et aussi pour la petite, c'est cool d'avoir un frère ou une sœur. Et quand on crèvera elle se retrouvera pas toute seule (je pars du principe qu'elle n'aura jamais de mec, la base ).


Parfaite et fais pas ses nuits.  :tired:  Doesn't compute.

----------


## Playford

Merci, je connais l'association alt+chiffre mais le problème est que j'ai un pc portable sans pavé numérique (ni chiffres en fn) et que les l'association alt + chiffres "classiques" ne fonctionne pas car sert de raccourci clavier pour les menus.  ::|:

----------


## SuperLowl

> Reflux c'est pas forcément avec des signes extérieurs, ça peut être juste une irritation dûe aux remontées dans la trachée (explication approximative /pastaper). Ca va le réveiller et il va pleurer parce qu'il a mal, mais toi tu vas pas savoir mettre le doigt sur un truc en particulier.


Rendez-vous avec la pédiatre, vu l'âge et ce que je lui ai décrit, elle mise principalement sur les terreurs nocturnes. Qui devraient donc passer comme elles sont venues. C'est chiant mais c'est comme ça.
Autre possibilité : le retour de 4 jours sans maman (mais avec papa) chez les grands-parents. Selon elle, le changement de rythme et d'habitude peut prendre un peu de temps à passer. A voir donc.





> Mais vous êtes tous pétés de thune ici en fait 
> 
> Grosse voiture, 80% voir congés parentaux sur 1 an, poubelles filtreuses d'odeur (), ça laisse rêveur. On dit que l'argent ne fait pas le bonheur, mais j'imagine qu'avec des gamins, ça simplifie quand même grandement la vie.


Je me suis fait la même réflexion.
Perso, j'y ai pensé au 80% aussi. Parce que je pourrais aussi gagner sur le coût de la crèche, parce que ça me dégagerait du temps pour le quotidien et parce que mine de rien, plus mon fils grandit et plus j'aime passer du temps avec lui. C'est épuisant mais c'est cool.

Mais putain, financièrement, je vois même pas comment c'est envisageable. Et pourtant, on a pas un gros train de vie avec ma compagne. Les week-ends sont rares, les loisirs sont souvent gratuits (ballades par exemple) et poutant perdre 20% de mon salaire c'est pas simple si on veut ne serait-ce que pouvoir acheter quelque chose d'autre qu'une ruine.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Parfaite et fais pas ses nuits.  Doesn't compute.


Elle fait ses nuits. Mais parfois elle se reveille une fois (pour bouffer en general xD).

----------


## Ckao

> Je me suis fait la même réflexion.
> Perso, j'y ai pensé au 80% aussi. Parce que je pourrais aussi gagner sur le coût de la crèche, parce que ça me dégagerait du temps pour le quotidien et parce que mine de rien, plus mon fils grandit et plus j'aime passer du temps avec lui. C'est épuisant mais c'est cool.
> 
> Mais putain, financièrement, je vois même pas comment c'est envisageable. Et pourtant, on a pas un gros train de vie avec ma compagne. Les week-ends sont rares, les loisirs sont souvent gratuits (ballades par exemple) et poutant perdre 20% de mon salaire c'est pas simple si on veut ne serait-ce que pouvoir acheter quelque chose d'autre qu'une ruine.


Ma boîte m'a gardé mon salaire 100% (1300 balles avec un 13eme mois) vu que ma charge de travail reste la même à 80% qu'à 100%. Bon, y'a moins de temps mort et faut garder un bon rythme mais j'ai encore un peu de marge  ::P: 
Je nettoie du matériel agricole d'occasion chez un concessionnaire (tracteurs, remorques, ensileuses...) et je suis seul à mon poste, je peux pas tricher c'est assez facile de voir l'avancée du boulot en temps réel.
On a acheté notre maison y'a 5 ans avec un crédit de 750€ par mois, dans une autre région ça aurait certainement été plus tendu de ce côté là.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Ma boîte m'a gardé mon salaire 100% (1300 balles avec un 13eme mois) vu que ma charge de travail reste la même à 80% qu'à 100%. Bon, y'a moins de temps mort et faut garder un bon rythme mais j'ai encore un peu de marge 
> Je nettoie du matériel agricole d'occasion chez un concessionnaire (tracteurs, remorques, ensileuses...) et je suis seul à mon poste, je peux pas tricher c'est assez facile de voir l'avancée du boulot en temps réel.
> On a acheté notre maison y'a 5 ans avec un crédit de 750€ par mois, dans une autre région ça aurait certainement été plus tendu de ce côté là.


Evidemment, chaque situation est différente. Comme tu le dis, selon les régions déjà ça change tout.
Après je ne disais pas ça pour dire "Ouh les gros riches" mais plutôt pour contrebalancer les posts qui donnaient l'impression que passer à 80% c'est simple. C'est pas impossible, loin de là. Mais pas simple pour tout le monde.

Mais comme je l'ai dit, putain ouais 80% !  :Bave: 
Plus les enfants grandissent, plus ça doit être le pied !

----------


## MiniaAr

Ma femme est à 60% et était à 50% tout le temps que les enfants avaient moins de deux ans. Selon nos calculs, on perdait 200€ par mois en faisant la différence perte de salaires - gains en cours de garderie.

----------


## Ckao

> Mais comme je l'ai dit, putain ouais 80% ! 
> Plus les enfants grandissent, plus ça doit être le pied !


Carrément, ce matin on est partis se promener dans la forêt près de la maison en suivant les traces qu'une créature mystérieuse avait laissé dans la boue! En chemin on a entendu des loups et trouvé une cabane faite par les lutins  :Emo: 
Autant je suis parfois très cartésien quand il me pose des questions, autant quand on joue on n'a comme limites que notre imagination. C'est trop bien d'avoir 4 ans.

Là je lui ai fait une cabane dans sa chambre avec le matelas de son lit pour qu'il fasse sa sieste dedans, c'est le foutoir mais j'ai bon espoir de tout ranger avant que sa mère ne rentre  ::ninja::

----------


## SuperLowl

> Ma femme est à 60% et était à 50% tout le temps que les enfants avaient moins de deux ans. Selon nos calculs, on perdait 200€ par mois en faisant la différence perte de salaires - gains en cours de garderie.


Dépend du salaire de celui qui se met en temps partiel, du coût de la garde, etc.
Si ma femme se met à 50%, on perd quelque chose comme 600€ par mois de revenu. Et si on diminue de 50% notre temps de garde, on gagne environ 200€ donc une perte de 400€ quand même.

C'est gérable, oui. Mais quand tu es en plus dans un projet d'achat immo, c'est pas simple.
Puis 400€ par mois de perte, sur un foyer autour des 3000€, c'est pas négligeable...

Bref. Encore une fois je doute pas que ça soit possible, et que ça soit super !
Mais la dernière page, on aurait presque dit que tous ceux qui restaient à 100% étaient des cons. J'exagère hein, y'avait aucun jugement de valeur dans les posts. Mais disons que ça paraissait hyper simple alors que pas tant que ça.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Carrément, ce matin on est partis se promener dans la forêt près de la maison en suivant les traces qu'une créature mystérieuse avait laissé dans la boue! En chemin on a entendu des loups et trouvé une cabane faite par les lutins 
> Autant je suis parfois très cartésien quand il me pose des questions, autant quand on joue on n'a comme limites que notre imagination. C'est trop bien d'avoir 4 ans.
> 
> Là je lui ai fait une cabane dans sa chambre avec le matelas de son lit pour qu'il fasse sa sieste dedans, c'est le foutoir mais j'ai bon espoir de tout ranger avant que sa mère ne rentre


 :tired: 

Bon je t'aimais bien mais là tu cherches clairement à me faire baver.  :tired:

----------


## Doniazade

> Mais vous êtes tous pétés de thune ici en fait 
> 
> Grosse voiture, 80% voir congés parentaux sur 1 an, poubelles filtreuses d'odeur (), ça laisse rêveur. On dit que l'argent ne fait pas le bonheur, mais j'imagine qu'avec des gamins, ça simplifie quand même grandement la vie.


Dans mon cas personnel, le congé parental à rallonge, ben c'est juste qu'on habite en Suède  ::P:  Je suis indemnisée à 80%. Et la crèche, c'est 150€ max par mois par enfant ici.

----------


## pseudoridicule

Je viens d'une famille nombreuse, donc avoir plus d'un enfant était totalement inenvisageable. 
Heureusement que ma femme est vieille donc.  :B):

----------


## MiniaAr

Ah pourquoi donc? Nous on était 4, ma femme aussi a 3 frères et on a toujours été d'accord pour minimum 3 plus option pour un 4eme.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Je viens d'une famille nombreuse, donc avoir plus d'un enfant était totalement inenvisageable. 
> Heureusement que ma femme est vieille donc.


Alors pour le coup nous c'est tout l'inverse on est 7 d'un coté et 8 de l'autre. Ok on est peut-être concons en fait.  :^_^:  

Sinon pour le temps partiel ma femme est à 80% depuis quasi la naissance du premier (enfin depuis que j'ai recommencé à bosser et qu'il est allé en crèche à environ 9 mois). En fait on avait décidé ça à un moment où nos salaires étaient équivalents et elle en a pris l'habitude et aussi le plaisir (enfin à certains moments, à d'autres moins). Au fil du temps elle a quand même de plus en plus travaillé avec l'ordi à la maison... Et vu les heures qu'elle fait déjà en fait elle serait plutôt à 130%... 
Mais maintenant (depuis quasi 5 ans en fait si je réfléchis bien) surtout elle gagne quasi le double de moi. Et on s'était posé la question d'inverser... Mais le dernier sera au collège dans deux ans donc on va rester comme ça. Mais si on réfléchit bien on a financièrement perdu pas mal mais c'est l'envie de ma femme qui a primé (et oui le fait qu'on soit pas trop ric-rac clairement).

----------


## wiotts

De mon côté, je pense qu'on a trouvé le bon compromis.
Trois enfants (6-4-1 an), et Madame qui ne travaille pas et s'occupe de la maison et des gosses. Alors j'ai toujours des remarques IRL de certains que ça fait "vielle France", l'homme qui va bosser et la femme "à la maison", mais ce sont généralement les mêmes qui se plaignent de leur femme et de leurs enfants  ::ninja:: .

Niveau revenu, je ne suis pas à plaindre (je ne gagne tout de même pas assez pour payer des impôts), et de toute façon, si Madame bossait, on gagnerait pas forcément plus avec tous les frais de garde (et impôts) que cela engendrerait, cumulé au fait qu'elle verrait moins les enfants.
Comme déjà dit au-dessus, nous vivons dans une région ou l'immobilier ne vaut rien, cela aide peut-être également.

----------


## fishinou

> De mon côté, je pense qu'on a trouvé le bon compromis.
> Trois enfants (6-4-1 an), et Madame qui ne travaille pas et s'occupe de la maison et des gosses. Alors j'ai toujours des remarques IRL de certains que ça fait "vielle France", l'homme qui va bosser et la femme "à la maison", mais ce sont généralement les mêmes qui se plaignent de leur femme et de leurs enfants .


Ben si c'est discuté en amont, décidé à deux, et qu'elle n'a pas le sentiment de se sentir obligé d'une façon ou d'une autre, ça ne fait pas particulièrement "vieille France".

Après oui, t'auras toujours une paires de beauf pour faire une remarque déplacée, mais je suis sûr que dans le cas contraire ça te manquerait  ::P: 

Et sinon, le jour ou tu divorces je veux bien être ta femme  ::ninja::

----------


## wiotts

> Et sinon, le jour ou tu divorces je veux bien être ta femme


Le jour où, même pas si  ::'(: 

Après oui tu as raison, c'est pour cela que j'ai toujours le dernier mot à la maison.






Je finis toujours par dire oui...

----------


## fishinou

> Le jour où, même pas si [/SIZE]


Vous avez 3 gosses, vous allez forcément divorcer  ::ninja:: 




 ::ninja::

----------


## nefrem

> Vous avez 3 gosses, vous allez forcément divorcer


Ou vous entretuer, "Xavier Dupont de Ligonnès" style

----------


## Sigps220

> Ou vous entretuer, "Xavier Dupont de Ligonnès" style


Non ça c'est à 4 enfants  ::ninja:: 

_Point premier degré : Il avait 4 enfants dans la famille Ligonnès, certes son premier n'était pas de lui mais reconnu par XDDL_

----------


## acdctabs

Faut être à 80% mais dans la fonction publique, comme ça tu es payé 6/7  ::):

----------


## Sharn

Pardon ?  ::lol::

----------


## Ventilo

Les paies de temps partiels sont légèrement au dessus du temps partiel réel;

----------


## Ckao

Comme les heures payées qui sont au dessus du travail réel, ça se tient  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Faut être à 80% mais dans la fonction publique, comme ça tu es payé 6/7


Je ne sais pas si ça ne pas cessé il y a peu de temps cette mesure. À contrôler.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je ne voudrais pas dire de connerie, mais conseil général du nord (ou métropole européenne de Lille, un doute) c'est 92% de salaire quand tu es à 80%.

Perso j'ai trouvé un autre système : un taf du mardi au samedi midi, mais au lieu d'être en lundi chômé, je l'ai déplacé au mercredi.
Quand je suis repassé à 39h, j'ai dû raccourcir des pauses de midi et poser le mercredi 2h30 de RTT pour pas venir bosser.
Ce qui ne m'empêche pas de répondre au tel le merc matin, bosser les mails pendant la sieste de mon fils et après 21h quand il dort.
Du coup je pose plus mes 2h30 et je garde des preuves du travail fait.
L'idée à terme est de mettre mon dirlo devant le fait accompli et ainsi d'avoir une septième semaine de congés annuels.

Le pti bonus c'est la journée de télétravail le lundi (au pire j'ai obtenu le droit de la décaler dans la semaine, si réunion).
Ca me permet de faire une lessive ou autre à la maison, d'être un peu plus cool pour reprendre la semaine après un WE qui démarre souvent le samedi à 14h, et d'aller chercher le fiston à 16h30 à la sortie de l'école puis de la balader au parc. Juste je fais du rab le soir pour rattraper ma journée de taf.

Je sais, niveau organisation ça ressemble à rien, mais ça me permet d'être à 100%, de garder mon fils le mercredi, et de le récupérer le lundi pour aller se balader. 
Je dois concéder que c'est crevant, et avouer que certains lundis matin je vais commencer par 1h de JV. 
De toute façon, les horaires c'est le petit bout de la lorgnette, j'ai une triple hiérarchie, autant de points mensuels et des délais de traitement, ce qui fait que j'ai facilement tendance à faire des heures le soir en fin de semaine pour rattraper un lundi mou, faut être en face des obligations de résultat.

Le truc, c'est que dans cette configuration, si on en avait un deuxième, je vois pas comment en faire plus. Pas les grands parents dispos, madame atteinte de glandite aigue, à roupiller la moitié du WE pour rattraper les soirées sur écran, on est déjà sur le fil avec juste 1 enfant. Et pourtant ça me plaît pas qu'il grandisse seul et aussi après nous, qu'il n'ait que des cousin(e)s. Même si j'ai passé mon enfance à me bastonner avec mon frère. La famille c'est un lien un peu plus profond que la seule nécessité d'avoir des atomes crochus...

----------


## acdctabs

> Je ne sais pas si ça ne pas cessé il y a peu de temps cette mesure. À contrôler.


https://www.fonction-publique.gouv.fr/temps-partiel

----------


## SuperLowl

Alors difficile de juger sur un seul message mais j'anticipe ce que pas mal de monde risque de te dire.




> madame atteinte de glandite aigue, à roupiller la moitié du WE pour rattraper les soirées sur écran


Le problème est là.
Vu ce que tu dis, tu vas exploser avec un second enfant. T'as déjà une organisation... personnelle pour jongler entre travail et vie de famille. Avec un second, et sans réaction de la part de ta compagne, je ne vois pas comment tu pourras gérer.

Courage dans tous les cas.  :;):

----------


## Playford

> La famille c'est un lien un peu plus profond que la seule nécessité d'avoir des atomes crochus...


Pardon mais  :Gerbe: .



(c'est un point de vue personnel)

----------


## Stratosfear

Je vais faire un peu de psychologie de comptoir @oldnoobie mais à te lire j'ai l'impression que tu subis énormément la situation en plus de développer un ressentiment vis à vis de Madame. Tout cela ne me paraît pas vraiment être un environnement sain (surtout pour toi) pour accueillir un second enfant.

Les raisons que tu avances semblent en plus être liées à l’éducation du premier enfant (grandir seul, etc...) plutôt que de découler d'une véritable envie d'avoir un deuxième bambin.

Encore une fois, c'est une interprétation basée sur ton message, elle a donc de grandes chances d'être erronée. Néanmoins, c'est ce que j'y lis.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Aussi, "glandite aigüe" ça peut être  un signe de  dépression, peut-être qu'il y a deux parents au bout du rouleau là  ::): .

----------


## Ckao

Notre fils s'éclate avec sa Lunii et Suzanne et Gaston (les histoires de base), il a mis du temps avant de l'utiliser régulièrement mais depuis quelque temps il adore écouter des histoires avant de dormir.
On aimerait bien lui acheter un nouveau pack d'histoires mais pas facile de faire le tri dans tout ce qui est proposé, vous avez des "valeurs sûres" qui fonctionnent bien avec les vôtres?

----------


## fishinou

Dur à dire, chez nous y'a tout qui fonctionne bien  ::P: 

Le tournoi des 7 continents, Oh les pirates, Suzane et Gaston découvre le corps humains, les Monsieur Madame, Suzane et Gaston à Londres ...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Sinon, et sans aucun jugement de ma part hein je suis loin d'être le parent parfait, ça vous emmerde pas un peu de confier ce moment hyper privilégié avec les enfants à un gadget (bien que très chouette) ? J'imagine qu'à la base c'est "en plus" ou quand on est débordé mais ça n'a pas tendance à être du coup un grand remplacement dans les faits ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ckao

Ha c'était pas très clair mais je lui raconte 2 histoires de son choix parmi ses livres tous les soirs, enfin un soir sur deux en alternance avec Mme Ckao. Mais une fois couché on le laisse lire encore un peu "en cachette" ou comme en ce moment écouter quelques histoires sur sa Lunii.

@Fishinou: Oh les pirates ça n'a pas l'air mal du tout!

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Oui donc pour vous c'est clairement un "complément".

----------


## fishinou

Idem ici c'est clairement "en plus".

On lit des bouquins TOUS les soirs. En plus de ça y'a des histoires (que ce soit lunii ou podcast sur enceinte) qui tourne en permanence que ce soit à la maison ou dans la voiture  ::wacko:: 

Tellement qu'on est obligée d'instaurer des périodes de "silence" sinon on devient fou  ::P:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> @Fishinou: Oh les pirates ça n'a pas l'air mal du tout!


Je valide "Oh les pirates" qui est une valeur sûre".

Respectez les doses prescrites, pas d’utilisation sans avis médical.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Sinon, et sans aucun jugement de ma part hein je suis loin d'être le parent parfait, ça vous emmerde pas un peu de confier ce moment hyper privilégié avec les enfants à un gadget (bien que très chouette) ? J'imagine qu'à la base c'est "en plus" ou quand on est débordé mais ça n'a pas tendance à être du coup un grand remplacement dans les faits ?


LA luni c'est en journée/voiture, le soir c'est forcément histoires lues par papa/maman.
C'est même pas un choix, c'est eux qui demandent. Alors que Papa il aimerait bien finir Elden Ring un jour. P'tits cons égoïstes !

----------


## Sigps220

> Notre fils s'éclate avec sa Lunii et Suzanne et Gaston (les histoires de base), il a mis du temps avant de l'utiliser régulièrement mais depuis quelque temps il adore écouter des histoires avant de dormir.
> On aimerait bien lui acheter un nouveau pack d'histoires mais pas facile de faire le tri dans tout ce qui est proposé, vous avez des "valeurs sûres" qui fonctionnent bien avec les vôtres?


A quel age ton fils est devenu autonome ?
On a acheté une Lunii pour le grand en se disant que ça pourrait l'aider à passer le temps en voiture. On a pas encore fait l'essai sur un grand trajet, mais il a 2,5 ans et on voit encore qu'il tatonne vachement et click sans trop comprendre.

----------


## fishinou

Ici pour les deux ça a vraiment changé vers 3.5 ans.

Offert à 3 ans, c'était click tourne click à l'arrache, et souvent c'était même click click click avec la même histoire en boucle  ::wacko::  6 mois plus tard c'était vraiment maitrisé  :;):

----------


## Sigps220

> Ici pour les deux ça a vraiment changé vers 3.5 ans.
> 
> Offert à 3 ans, c'était click tourne click à l'arrache, et souvent c'était même click click click avec la même histoire en boucle  6 mois plus tard c'était vraiment maitrisé


C'est bien ce que je pensais, il faut encore une année pour passer l'étape click click click

----------


## Stratosfear

> Dur à dire, chez nous y'a tout qui fonctionne bien 
> 
> Le tournoi des 7 continents, Oh les pirates, *Suzane et Gaston découvre le corps humains*, les Monsieur Madame, Suzane et Gaston à Londres ...


Alors pardon hein, mais t'es sûr que c'est pour les enfants ça ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ckao

> A quel age ton fils est devenu autonome ?
> On a acheté une Lunii pour le grand en se disant que ça pourrait l'aider à passer le temps en voiture. On a pas encore fait l'essai sur un grand trajet, mais il a 2,5 ans et on voit encore qu'il tatonne vachement et click sans trop comprendre.


Il aura 4 ans fin juin et utilise sa Lunii "comme il faut" depuis 1 mois ou deux. Avant ça c'était en boucle "Gaston dans le château du balai fantôme", maintenant il essaie d'avoir des histoires différentes à chaque fois (ou de retrouver celles qu'il a aimé).

----------


## wiotts

Dites, il y a un âge recommandé pour faire lire un enfant les Dragon Ball?
De mémoire, niveau langage c'était assez soft. Après il y a pas mal de violence, mais bon.

Je dis ça mais le mal est déjà fait...

Ayant toute la saga à la maison, j'avais donné le premier tome à mon fils qui adore lire. Le premier, c'est tout gentil, mignon et naïf.
Le truc c'est que finalement, il a lu tout la saga.
Deux fois.

Et j'ai peur pour l'année prochaine au catéchisme quand il me sort aujourd'hui "Dieu il vient de Namek, mais il doit faire attention car si Piccolo meurt, lui aussi."  ::ninja::

----------


## theclaw

> Dites, il y a un âge recommandé pour faire lire un enfant les Dragon Ball?
> De mémoire, niveau langage c'était assez soft. Après il y a pas mal de violence, mais bon.
> 
> Je dis ça mais le mal est déjà fait...
> 
> Ayant toute la saga à la maison, j'avais donné le premier tome à mon fils qui adore lire. Le premier, c'est tout gentil, mignon et naïf.
> Le truc c'est que finalement, il a lu tout la saga.
> Deux fois.
> 
> Et j'ai peur pour l'année prochaine au catéchisme quand il me sort aujourd'hui "Dieu il vient de Namek, mais il doit faire attention car si Piccolo meurt, lui aussi."


Jamais.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Bah

> Dites, il y a un âge recommandé pour faire lire un enfant les Dragon Ball?
> De mémoire, niveau langage c'était assez soft. Après il y a pas mal de violence, mais bon.
> 
> Je dis ça mais le mal est déjà fait...
> 
> Ayant toute la saga à la maison, j'avais donné le premier tome à mon fils qui adore lire. Le premier, c'est tout gentil, mignon et naïf.
> Le truc c'est que finalement, il a lu tout la saga.
> Deux fois.
> 
> Et j'ai peur pour l'année prochaine au catéchisme quand il me sort aujourd'hui "Dieu il vient de Namek, mais il doit faire attention car si Piccolo meurt, lui aussi."


Perso les trucs sur les dieux je trouve ça largement moins chiant que les pervers style Tortue Géniale et la représentation des femmes à gros seins. Au moins les Dieux c'est de la fiction dans la vraie vie aussi.

----------


## theclaw

> Perso les trucs sur les dieux je trouve ça largement moins chiant que les pervers style Tortue Géniale et la représentation des femmes à gros seins. Au moins les Dieux c'est de la fiction dans la vraie vie aussi.


En plus les trucs sur les mythologies polythéistes sont souvent assez badass et bcp plus sympa pour les gosses que "X est tout le temps avec toi et te surveille, oui même au chiottes"

----------


## BoZoin

Une interview très intéressante de Wilfried Lignier, sociologue au CNRS, sur les enfants de canard  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ahahah c'est tellement ça.  ::wub::

----------


## theclaw

J'avais vu un article "non votre enfant n'est pas HPI, il est juste chiant"

----------


## znokiss

> Une interview très intéressante de Wilfried Lignier, sociologue au CNRS, sur les enfants de canard


J'ai lu ça hier, ça fait du bien ce genre de contrepoints.

----------


## Primopuelle

L'institution aka école, médecin, psy etc. nous a poussé à faire tester le nôtre alors que de notre côté vu qu'il y avait pas spécialement de souci à ce niveau on en avait pas l'intention. On a "cédé" au bout de 3 ans.

Par contre, désolé je lis en diagonale l'article j'ai pas trop le temps, en tant que psy (non libérale, au cas où) je ne découvre rien et j'ai l'impression qu'il jette le bébé avec l'eau du bain.

----------


## Ckao

Ça posait problème à l'école et pas à vous? Ou ça ne leur posait pas vraiment de problème mais ils se sont dit que ça serait bien de le faire quand même?

----------


## Primopuelle

> Ça posait problème à l'école et pas à vous? Ou ça ne leur posait pas vraiment de problème mais ils se sont dit que ça serait bien de le faire quand même?


Nous ce qui nous posait problème et ce pourquoi on a consulté une psy (étant du milieu j'ai eu la chance de pouvoir trouver une collègue compétente facilement) c'est le fait qu'il avait des pensés morbide et qu'il s'automutilait à 6 ans. Le problème qu'il rencontrait à l'école c'était un total isolement social. Le fait qu'il apprenne à lire vite, qu'il ait un bon vocabulaire ou qu'il soit très cultivé "pour son âge", n'a jamais posé de problème particulier nul part (même si ça n'a pas aidé pour la socialisation). Donc j'estime qu'il doit y avoir une sorte de lumière qui s'active dès que certaines personnes rencontrent un cas atypique (et notre enfant n'est pas rain man loin de là) avec la phrase "ça serait intéressant de le tester". 
Moi je n'étais pas contre, mais ma question c'est "pour en faire quoi ?". Il était hors de question qu'il devienne un singe savant ou qu'il soit traité différemment, d'autant qu'il avait déjà beaucoup de mal s'intégrer. 

Au-delà de ça, l'aspect financier a été aussi un gros frein.

Sinon de notre coté on l'a jamais poussé sur rien. On a pas acheté de méthode de lecture à 3 ans ou inscrit au club d'échec ou je ne sais quoi.

----------


## BoZoin

> L'institution aka école, médecin, psy etc. nous a poussé à faire tester le nôtre alors que de notre côté vu qu'il y avait pas spécialement de souci à ce niveau on en avait pas l'intention. On a "cédé" au bout de 3 ans.


J'ai posté le lien car je le trouvais intéressant. La blague était facile et marrante. Je ne visais personnes en particulier.
D'ailleurs au delà du titre un peu putaclic, il me semble que les propos sont mesurés et descriptif. Le sociologue parle de tendances et il ne faut pas se sentir visé par l'article.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> L'institution aka école, médecin, psy etc. nous a poussé à faire tester le nôtre alors que de notre côté vu qu'il y avait pas spécialement de souci à ce niveau on en avait pas l'intention. On a "cédé" au bout de 3 ans.
> 
> Par contre, désolé je lis en diagonale l'article j'ai pas trop le temps, en tant que psy (non libérale, au cas où) je ne découvre rien et j'ai l'impression qu'il jette le bébé avec l'eau du bain.


Non mais l'approche sociologique est toujours plus intéressante que les impressions personnelles (et même professionnelles quand on est seul à "analyser" des situations) et surtout si ça peut foutre un grand coup dans les boules des gens qui, comme d'habitude, culpabilisent une partie de la population en montrant du doigt le soi-disant échec de l'éducation parentale comme seul facteur de non réussite ans la vie. Enfin évidemment quand on connait Bourdieu depuis 30 ans ou plus ça n'est effectivement pas révolutionnaire.

----------


## Ckao

> Nous ce qui nous posait problème et ce pourquoi on a consulté une psy (étant du milieu j'ai eu la chance de pouvoir trouver une collègue compétente facilement) c'est le fait qu'il avait des pensés morbide et qu'il s'automutilait à 6 ans. Le problème qu'il rencontrait à l'école c'était un total isolement social.


Ah oui, ça peut effectivement interpeller les enseignants. Entre isolement social et harcèlement scolaire la frontière est parfois mince chez les enfants.

----------


## Jeckhyl

L'enseignement majeur que je retiens, c'est que ça fait plusieurs dizaines d'années que les parents cherchent à reconnaître leurs enfants prodiges, mais que ceux-ci arrivés à l'âge adulte ne semblent pas avoir forcément sauvé l'humanité (contrairement aux miens qui développeront, je le sais, un remède contre le cancer entre deux parties d'échecs).

----------


## Primopuelle

> (contrairement aux miens qui développeront, je le sais, un remède contre le cancer entre deux parties d'échecs).


C'est clairement pas les miens qui le trouveront, mon premier veut être streamer twitch et l'autre est con comme une chaise.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sharn

> C'est clairement pas les miens qui le trouveront, mon premier veut être streamer twitch et l'autre est con comme une chaise.


Combo parfait. Le second servira de chaise au premier.

----------


## Stratosfear

L'article me fait penser à mon patron (riche, donc) qui force son fils à passer les classes contre l'avis des profs qui veulent le faire redoubler, parce qu'il est "dyscalculique" et "dysorthographique" (sic).
Je ne remet pas en cause les diagnostics, même si en temps que jeune vieux con, j'ai un peu de mal avec l'usage qui en est fait : comme il a été diagnostiqué, ben y'a plus aucun effort de faits pour qu'il s'améliore. Il est "malade" donc c'est comme ça.

En revanche, là où je rejoint l'article, c'est que ces diagnostics sont souvent posé sur des enfants de riches. Parce qu'ils coûtent très cher (moi si ma fille se révèle être une quiche en maths, je ne pourrai certainement pas faire le tour des spécialistes pour poser un diagnostic, financièrement parlant) et que du coup, les parents en veulent pour leur argent. S'il n'y a pas de diagnostic, c'est que le spécialiste est nul donc on va en voir un autre etc...

(oui mon patron parle beaucoup beaucoup de sa vie personnelle).

----------


## Ckao

Ma compagne psychologue connait des personnes ayant carrément été consulter dans des régions différentes auprès de confrères connus pour être assez coulants avec certains diagnostiques (dans son cas c'est l'autisme), quand les premiers diagnostiques n'étaient pas ceux qu'ils voulaient. Tout s'achète.
Le souci c'est quand ces personnes mal diagnostiquées prennent la place d'autres personnes dans les programmes d'accompagnement.

----------


## Zouuu

Ptite question, certains d'entre vous ont-ils fait une vasectomie ? Si oui ca m'intéresse de connaitre la méthode ainsi que l'anesthésie réalisée (locale ou générale).

Infoutu de trouver un chirurgien / urologue qui fasse en anesthésie locale dans le coin (Alpes Maritimes... qui est quand même loin d'être un desert medical)... C'est forcément avec bistouri sous anesthésie générale.

Les techniques anglo-saxonnes ne sont clairement pas répandues comme elles le devraient...

----------


## ZyAvo

J'ai un pote qui a pris un ballon très fort dans les couilles au foot. Sans aucune anesthésie. 

Sinon non  ::ninja::

----------


## theclaw

> C'est clairement pas les miens qui le trouveront, mon premier veut être streamer twitch et l'autre est con comme une chaise.


Attends. Quel type de chaise ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai un pote qui a pris un ballon très fort dans les couilles au foot. Sans aucune anesthésie. 
> 
> Sinon non


Moi une balle de base ball à un entraînenement de soft ball, mais c'était avant ma fille donc ça n'a clairement pas marché.

Inb4 les blagues sur la paternité  ::P:

----------


## Flad

> Ptite question, certains d'entre vous ont-ils fait une vasectomie ? Si oui ca m'intéresse de connaitre la méthode ainsi que l'anesthésie réalisée (locale ou générale).
> 
> Infoutu de trouver un chirurgien / urologue qui fasse en anesthésie locale dans le coin (Alpes Maritimes... qui est quand même loin d'être un desert medical)... C'est forcément avec bistouri sous anesthésie générale.
> 
> Les techniques anglo-saxonnes ne sont clairement pas répandues comme elles le devraient...


Tu devrais MP zno il y est passé y a 2-3ans de ça il me semble  :;):

----------


## Ventilo

> C'est clairement pas les miens qui le trouveront, mon premier veut être streamer twitch et l'autre est con comme une chaise.


Je suis fan  ::love::   ::love::

----------


## Primopuelle

> Attends. Quel type de chaise ?


La chaise ultra inconfortable qui te réveille à 6h30 le dimanche.

----------


## theclaw

> La chaise ultra inconfortable qui te réveille à 6h30 le dimanche.


Ah, donc il fait réveil déjà.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ptite question, certains d'entre vous ont-ils fait une vasectomie ? Si oui ca m'intéresse de connaitre la méthode ainsi que l'anesthésie réalisée (locale ou générale).
> 
> Infoutu de trouver un chirurgien / urologue qui fasse en anesthésie locale dans le coin (Alpes Maritimes... qui est quand même loin d'être un desert medical)... C'est forcément avec bistouri sous anesthésie générale.
> 
> Les techniques anglo-saxonnes ne sont clairement pas répandues comme elles le devraient...


Je t'en reparle dans 1 mois  :;):  qu'est-ce qui te dérange avec l'anesthésie générale?

----------


## Seymos

Je suis aussi intéressé  ::ninja::

----------


## Bah

T'es au courant que c'est pas rétroactif ?

----------


## Supergounou

Ah oui c'est vrai, bravo Seymos !

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Je suis aussi intéressé


C'était bien la peine que je t'en parle  :ouaiouai: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ptite question, certains d'entre vous ont-ils fait une vasectomie ? Si oui ca m'intéresse de connaitre la méthode ainsi que l'anesthésie réalisée (locale ou générale).
> 
> Infoutu de trouver un chirurgien / urologue qui fasse en anesthésie locale dans le coin (Alpes Maritimes... qui est quand même loin d'être un desert medical)... C'est forcément avec bistouri sous anesthésie générale.
> 
> Les techniques anglo-saxonnes ne sont clairement pas répandues comme elles le devraient...


Pour ma part, en région Centre, anesthésie locale, bistouri. Du coup il y aurait sans bistouri? Enfin bon, du coup ça restait sensible, j'ai tout de même ressenti un peu, on peut pas dire que ce soit super agréable... Mais c'est une bonne chose de faite :D

----------


## LeLiquid

> C'était bien la peine que je t'en parle 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Pour ma part, en région Centre, anesthésie locale, bistouri. Du coup il y aurait sans bistouri? Enfin bon, du coup ça restait sensible, j'ai tout de même ressenti un peu, on peut pas dire que ce soit super agréable... Mais c'est une bonne chose de faite :D


En locale. Ca doit être infame.  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

T'es pas obligé de regarder !  ::P:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

J'ai pas regardé, mais mon cerveau a reconstitué à la place... Et tu vois quand même les linges imbibés de sang  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est clairement pas les miens qui le trouveront, mon premier veut être streamer twitch et l'autre est con comme une chaise.


Je ne vois pas comment on peut qualifier un objet de "con".
D'ailleurs les vrai cons ce sont les bancs: dès qu'on est plusieurs dessus ça fait chier si faut que quelqu'un bouge. La chaise au moins elle est docile et n'embête personne à part son locataire.

----------


## LeLiquid

> T'es pas obligé de regarder !





> J'ai pas regardé, mais mon cerveau a reconstitué à la place... Et tu vois quand même les linges imbibés de sang


Voila.

Puis j'imagine que tu sens quand même des trucs, même si l'anesthésie supprime la douleur (ou du moins la majeure partie). 

Putain rien qu'imaginer un con avec un scalpel à coté de mes couilles, j'en transpire.

----------


## Supergounou

Alors qu'il suffit de penser à un bon plat de lasagne, ou mieux à un gros steak de cheval  :Bave:

----------


## Seymos

> T'es au courant que c'est pas rétroactif ?


Je sais, mais cest pour éviter un coup de doigt malheureux, d'autant qu'en général au 2e tir je mets une doublette.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'était bien la peine que je t'en parle 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Pour ma part, en région Centre, anesthésie locale, bistouri. Du coup il y aurait sans bistouri? Enfin bon, du coup ça restait sensible, j'ai tout de même ressenti un peu, on peut pas dire que ce soit super agréable... Mais c'est une bonne chose de faite :D


Mais j'ai retenu, sauf que j'ai pas pris le temps  :Emo:  et accessoirement c'était déjà trop tard quand on en a parlé  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alors qu'il suffit de penser à un bon plat de lasagne, ou mieux à un gros steak de cheval


C'est la même chose.

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'y passe  dans quelques jours.

En vrai de ce que j'ai compris l'opération se passe quoi, deux millimètres sous la peau, autant dire que l'anesthésie locale est largement suffisante et sûrement moins dosée que chez le dentiste  ::): .

----------


## Flad

> J'y passe  dans quelques jours.
> 
> En vrai de ce que j'ai compris l'opération se passe quoi, deux millimètres sous la peau, autant dire que l'anesthésie locale est largement suffisante et sûrement moins dosée que chez le dentiste .


Ton dentiste te touche les couilles ?  ::O:

----------


## Zouuu

> Je t'en reparle dans 1 mois  qu'est-ce qui te dérange avec l'anesthésie générale?


Ben c est considéré comme une opération chirurgicale bénigne, qui devrait durer 20 secondes par canal sans bistouri... 

Donc devoir ajouter un risque non négligeable à une opération qui elle est très peu risquée (mise à part infection mais comme  n importe quelle opération), ca m emmerde un peu. Mais bon, pas le choix.

Le nombre de vasectomie explose depuis qq années, mais on continue de faire à l ancienne...

En ce qui concerne le prix, j ai vu un urologue dans le privé, c est 2 consultations à 35 € et une opération à 450 €, le tout non remboursé par la secu, et rarement pris en compte par les mutuelles (j ai demandé à la mienne, pas eu de reponse pour le moment). Du coup, j ai pris un autre rdv dans un CHU, où tout est pris en charge...

----------


## Supergounou

Merci pour les précisions Zouuu. J'ai rendez-vous avec un privé aussi, je vais bien voir ce qu'il me dit, mais s'il fait payer comme toi, c'est clair que je me tournerai aussi vers le CHR.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Voila.
> 
> Puis j'imagine que tu sens quand même des trucs, même si l'anesthésie supprime la douleur (ou du moins la majeure partie). 
> 
> Putain rien qu'imaginer un con avec un scalpel à coté de mes couilles, j'en transpire.


*doux souvenirs de mes dents de sagesse, que j'ai senti péter et craquer dans tout mon crâne jusqu'à l'oeil*

----------


## Magnarrok

Petite pub pour un vélo (pas de lien affilié et je ne connais pas les gens) : Gibus vélo.

Ca fait 2 ans qu'on se traine un vélo décathlon que mon fils ne voulait ou n'arrivait pas à pédaler à priori c'était trop dur d'après lui. Du coup comme sa draisienne devenait trop petite on a viré les pédales de son vélo pour en faire une draisienne plus haute. 

Ce week-end j'ai vu une petite fille sur un vélo de la marque Gibus qui n'avait aucune difficulté à pédaler. Elle devait avoir 2,5 ans. On est allé essayé le vélo en magasin et mon fils à chopper le truc dès le premier coup de pédale.

Bon par contre c'est pas donné (400 €uroboules) mais ça a fonctionné direct. Et bonus le vélo pèse environ 5kg.

----------


## LeLiquid

Vous conseillez quoi comme siège bébé pour la bagnole ? La petite a 9 mois et fait 9.5 kg ( :Cigare: ), elle commence à être à l'étroit dans son truc actuel.

Pour info j'ai une vieille voiture donc isofix c'est mort (2006 la tuture), donc faudrait un système de fixation qui puisse s'en passer.

----------


## Ckao

J'ai une caisse de 1999 (Peugeot Partner) et y'a des isofix à l'arrière, t'as bien vérifié sur la tienne? Sans même parler sécurité l'isofix c'est quand même beaucoup plus facile quand y'a un siège à virer ou remettre en place.

----------


## LeLiquid

C'est une 206, j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y en ait. C'est pas trop une caisse utilitaire ou pour avoir des gosses. Mais je vais vérifier derrière les sièges du coup.

----------


## Ckao

Ils sont situés entre le dossier et l'assise des sièges, faut parfois chercher un peu pour les trouver. Mais effectivement j'ai cherché un peu, et apparemment dans certaines 206 il n'y en a que sur le siège passager avant (ce qui est très con).

----------


## Sigps220

> C'est une 206, j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y en ait. C'est pas trop une caisse utilitaire ou pour avoir des gosses. Mais je vais vérifier derrière les sièges du coup.


Normalement tu as plusieurs indice pour savoir si la voiture est isofix : étiquette Isofix sur les sièges (en partie basse le plus souvent). Dans le coffre, tu dois avoir un pictogramme te disant où se trouve les ancrages Isofix (top tether).

Nota : le site Cybex donne la 206 compatible en isofix pour les 2 sièges arrières.

----------


## Zouuu

https://www.securange.fr/

----------


## Lazyjoe

> C'est une 206, j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y en ait. C'est pas trop une caisse utilitaire ou pour avoir des gosses. Mais je vais vérifier derrière les sièges du coup.


En grand classique, le cybex pallas (isofix ou pas, tu peux toujours l'attacher par la ceinture de toutes façons) qui fait groupe 1/2/3 donc tu le gardera très longtemps.  ::P:

----------


## Ckao

J'ai acheté un album sur Lunii pour mon fils, et en branchant la machine pour l'y transférer le programme m'informe d'une MAJ intégrant un mode nuit avec limiteur de volume  ::o: 
J'aurai encore pu passer des mois sans m'en rendre compte.

----------


## Sigps220

> En grand classique, le cybex pallas (isofix ou pas, tu peux toujours l'attacher par la ceinture de toutes façons) qui fait groupe 1/2/3 donc tu le gardera très longtemps.


Un pallas à 9 mois ? Ca me semble très très tôt personnellement. On a acheté un Pallas pour le grand à la naissance de son frère, mais il avait 24 mois quand il a changé de siège.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Un pallas à 9 mois ? Ca me semble très très tôt personnellement. On a acheté un Pallas pour le grand à la naissance de son frère, mais il avait 24 mois quand il a changé de siège.


Heuuuu 2 ans dans une nacelle ? ou autre chose ?
Chez moi les deux sont passées de la nacelle au pallas en groupe 1 (avec bouclier) un peu après 1 an, et ce sont plutôt des petits formats.

----------


## Sigps220

> Heuuuu 2 ans dans une nacelle ? ou autre chose ?
> Chez moi les deux sont passées de la nacelle au pallas en groupe 1 (avec bouclier) un peu après 1 an, et ce sont plutôt des petits formats.


Sirona Z de la naissance jusqu'à 2 ans, on avait sauté l'étape nacelle et ce sont plutôt des grands bébés.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Sirona Z de la naissance jusqu'à 2 ans, on avait sauté l'étape nacelle et ce sont plutôt des grands bébés.


Ah oui mais le sirona c'est un groupe 0/1
Vu que leliquid dit qu'à 9 mois sa progéniture commence à manquer de place, j'imagine qu'il a un siège ou nacelle groupe 0 seulement.

----------


## LeLiquid

Je pourrai pas dire exactement car on l'a récuperer de ma belle soeur, mais si je tape groupe 0 sur l'internet mondial ça semble être ça effectivement.

----------


## Elemorej

> Je pourrai pas dire exactement car on l'a récuperer de ma belle soeur, mais si je tape groupe 0 sur l'internet mondial ça semble être ça effectivement.


Et tu peux pas virer ton neveu et/ou nièce de son siège suivant?  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

Pas con, faudrait que je relance ma femme, mais j'ai bien peur que ce soit un truc qui dure et qu'il en a encore besoin.  :tired:

----------


## Stratosfear

Pareil que le poisson, je suis preneur d'avis pour les sièges auto, ma dinde ayant 9 mois également, mais petit gabarit (elle peut encore tenir plusieurs semaines dans sa coque).
Je voudrais :
- Groupe 1/2 voire 1/2/3 si le budget passe,
- Fixations ISOFIX,
- Dos à la route le plus longtemps possible, et ce même à l'avant d'une Twingo 3 portes (voiture de Madame).

Budget : < 300€ si ça existe (il faut qu'on en achète deux du coup, ça arrache). Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas l'impression que ça existe, les sièges 1/2/3 étant forcément face à la route.

----------


## Elemorej

Perso j'ai guidé la grand mère vers le rehausseur pour ma nièce et j'ai récup le siège  ::P: 
Mais ouai niveau taille ça peut coincer.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Pareil que le poisson, je suis preneur d'avis pour les sièges auto, ma dinde ayant 9 mois également, mais petit gabarit (elle peut encore tenir plusieurs semaines dans sa coque).
> Je voudrais :
> - Groupe 1/2 voire 1/2/3 si le budget passe,
> - Fixations ISOFIX,
> - Dos à la route le plus longtemps possible, et ce même à l'avant d'une Twingo 3 portes (voiture de Madame).
> 
> Budget : < 300€ si ça existe (il faut qu'on en achète deux du coup, ça arrache).


Alors ça va un peu dépasser le budget mais je pense que y'a moyen de trouver dans tes prix : Joie i-Spin 360.
On l'a acheté à 320€ car on n'avait pas besoin des trucs en plus pour les petits gabarits. Sinon je crois que c'est environ 360€.

Je l'ai depuis quelques semaines pour mon fils (1 an, 11 kg et 78 cm) et il est très bien pour le prix. Pratique et semble-t-il confortable (plusieurs dodos déjà dedans).

Aucune idée par contre de si tu peux l'installer en sécurité à l'avant de la Twingo...  ::unsure:: 

J'avais hésité avec le Cybex au même prix environ mais je trouvais le Cybex moins pratique après test.

----------


## Sigps220

> Pareil que le poisson, je suis preneur d'avis pour les sièges auto, ma dinde ayant 9 mois également, mais petit gabarit (elle peut encore tenir plusieurs semaines dans sa coque).
> Je voudrais :
> - Groupe 1/2 voire 1/2/3 si le budget passe,
> - Fixations ISOFIX,
> - Dos à la route le plus longtemps possible, et ce même à l'avant d'une Twingo 3 portes (voiture de Madame).
> 
> Budget : < 300€ si ça existe (il faut qu'on en achète deux du coup, ça arrache). Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas l'impression que ça existe, les sièges 1/2/3 étant forcément face à la route.


Perso je vois deux solutions : 
- Soit un Cybex Pallas qui fait 1 / 2 / 3, mais c'est forcement face à la route. Effectivement à ma connaissance les sièges 3 sont nécessairement face à la route. 
- Soit un siège 1 / 2, idéalement pivotant pour pouvoir le basculer face à la route à un moment :  Soit un Britax Maw Way (mais homologué plus de 9km, 75 cm), soit un Joie I-Spin / Spin 360 (a priori compatible avec un plus petit gabarit).  
Parce que tu as beau vouloir que ton gamin reste dos à la route le plus longtemps possible, parfois c'est pas forcément possible. Le notre ne supportait plus d'être dos à la route dès 15 mois = grognement / agitation / malade.

----------


## Stratosfear

Merci pour toutes ces infos.  :;): 
Du coup j'hésite... Je prends du groupe 1 et je peux faire dos route, ou je prends du 1/2/3 et fait du face route dès 9-10 mois ?
Je sais que c'est conseillé d'attendre les deux ans pour faire du face route, mais du coup ça enferme dans un choix de siège groupe 1... Qui ne dure donc que jusqu'au 4 ans max. de l'enfant...

Parce que j'avoue que le Cybex Pallas S-Fix me fait de l’œil... Et l'avantage du face route, c'est que Madame peut mettre le siège à l'arrière de la Twingo.

Raaaah j'sais pas quoi faire.

----------


## Zouuu

> Merci pour toutes ces infos. 
> Du coup j'hésite... Je prends du groupe 1 et je peux faire dos route, ou je prends du 1/2/3 et fait du face route dès 9-10 mois ?
> Je sais que c'est conseillé d'attendre les deux ans pour faire du face route, mais du coup ça enferme dans un choix de siège groupe 1... Qui ne dure donc que jusqu'au 4 ans max. de l'enfant...
> 
> Parce que j'avoue que le Cybex Pallas S-Fix me fait de l’œil... Et l'avantage du face route, c'est que Madame peut mettre le siège à l'arrière de la Twingo.
> 
> Raaaah j'sais pas quoi faire.


Au niveau sécurité, c'est groupe 1 dos à la route, puis groupe 2-3 face à la route. Mais ca reste "rentable" si tu fais plusieurs enfants.

Au niveau budget pur, tu prends un groupe 1-2-3 direct.

Bon choix  ::trollface::

----------


## Stratosfear

Bon après, j'anticipe peut-être un peu...
On a une coque Joie Gemm groupe 0+, donc elle peut théoriquement attendre jusqu'à ses 13kg. Sachant que le mois dernier, à 8 mois, elle pesait 7,8kg, je pense que j'ai encore quelques mois devant moi.
Sauf qu'on me dit que si les jambes dépassent il faut changer. Et elles commencent tout juste à dépasser. Et j'ai l'impression qu'elle est un peu à l'étroit.

Bref, merci pour les infos, j'ai toutes les infos qu'il me faut.  :;):

----------


## Zouuu

Les groupe 1,2,3 type pallas, avec bouclier, c est à partir d une taille de 80 cm. Y a pas que le poids qui joue.

----------


## Emile Gravier

On est en train de découvrir le combo avec deux enfants ayant la gastro... On avait échappé à ça depuis la naissance de numerobis. Fallait bien qu'on y passe un jour!

Et on commence à pas se sentir top avec ma femme.

Punaise, la nuit va être longue ! Si vous avez des recettes de grand mère pour accélérer la guérison, je suis preneur !

----------


## Magnarrok

/collier d'ambre.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Doniazade

> Les groupe 1,2,3 type pallas, avec bouclier, c est à partir d une taille de 80 cm. Y a pas que le poids qui joue.


Le dos/face à la route, c'est pas juste une question de poids et de taille. L'ossification du squelette et notamment de la colonne vertébrale n'est pas terminée chez les tout-petits et le face à la route présente des risques de blessures graves en cas d'accident.
https://www.securange.fr/dosroute

----------


## Zouuu

> Le dos/face à la route, c'est pas juste une question de poids et de taille. L'ossification du squelette et notamment de la colonne vertébrale n'est pas terminée chez les tout-petits et le face à la route présente des risques de blessures graves en cas d'accident.
> https://www.securange.fr/dosroute


Oui oui je sais bien ça Donia et je n'ai pas dit le contraire, mais je précisais que si quelqu'un voulait prendre un siège 1/2/3 avec bouclier face à la route type Pallas, qui sont souvent juste réduit à "à partir de 9 à 36 kg", il faut AUSSI penser à la taille minimum qui est conseillée à partir de 80 cm pour éviter d'avoir la tête qui dépasse à peine du bouclier.

https://www.securange-leblog.fr/2017...-bouclier.html

EDIT : C'est même plus 85 voir 90... Ca a augmenté.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Si vous avez des recettes de grand mère pour accélérer la guérison


Confiez les malades aux grand mères !  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Confiez les malades aux grand mères !


Sur la dernière grosse gastro de ma fille, ma mère l'a gardée, a choppé la gastro, a fait un malaise tellement elle était faible, est tombée et s'est cassé le pied en tombant.

Donc je pense que ma mère me dirait de me démerder  :^_^:

----------


## Stratosfear

> Bon après, j'anticipe peut-être un peu...
> On a une coque Joie Gemm groupe 0+, donc elle peut théoriquement attendre jusqu'à ses 13kg. Sachant que le mois dernier, à 8 mois, elle pesait 7,8kg, je pense que j'ai encore quelques mois devant moi.
> Sauf qu'on me dit que si les jambes dépassent il faut changer. Et elles commencent tout juste à dépasser. Et j'ai l'impression qu'elle est un peu à l'étroit.
> 
> Bref, merci pour les infos, j'ai toutes les infos qu'il me faut.


La pesée de ce matin, à pile 9 mois : 67cm pour 7,9kg. Avec ma coque groupe 0+ j'ai encore un peu de marge du coup avant de passer sur un siège, ça va me laisser le temps de tout comparer.

Ma femme a identifié ce siège hier, mais il ne m'inspire pas confiance : peu cher pour toutes les fonctions qu'il propose...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Sirona Z


Une seconde je me suis cru sur le topic de la guerre  ::): . Ils recrutent de plus en plus jeunes les russes  ::ninja:: .

----------


## fishinou

4 ans le numéro 2. Ça passe vite  :Emo:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

10 ans aujourd'hui mon dernier. Putain.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ici la petite (6 ans, c'est celle que je dois faire exorciser) rentre pile dans la phase des questions existentielles "mais alors on va tous mourir un jour, même papa, même moi, ça me rend trop triste j'aurais jamais voulue être née".

Du coup on lui explique nos idées de grands, que c'est normal de mourir un jour tant que tu as eu une belle vie avant, et que sinon on serait beaucoup trop nombreux sur terre arf arf arf, mais quand même putain que ça fout le bourdon de les voir dans cet état...

----------


## LeLiquid

Merci pour les réponses pour les sièges bébé !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> "mais alors on va tous mourir un jour, même papa, même moi, ça me rend trop triste j'aurais jamais voulue être née".


-Moi aussi j'aurai jamais voulue que tu sois née.


Ca aurait fait une superbe punchline.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

::lol::  mais quel  affreux bonhomme je suis mort de rire  ::): .

----------


## Emile Gravier

A quel age commencent à tomber les dents de lait ? Ma fille a 5 ans et 4 mois et elle a une dent qui bouge.

Le dentiste nous avait dit plutôt 6/7 ans et je me demande s'il faut que je prenne rendez vous pour voir si normal ou c'est juste que ça arrive un peu plus tôt chez elle.

----------


## fishinou

Grosso modo au CP a priori, mais 5.5 ans c'est pas choquant.

Mon grand va faire 7 ans et y'a toujours rien qui bouge.

----------


## BoZoin

> A quel age commencent à tomber les dents de lait ? Ma fille a 5 ans et 4 mois et elle a une dent qui bouge.
> 
> Le dentiste nous avait dit plutôt 6/7 ans et je me demande s'il faut que je prenne rendez vous pour voir si normal ou c'est juste que ça arrive un peu plus tôt chez elle.


Mon fils aura 6 ans en septembre. Il a déjà perdu 3 dents. Pas de stress, c'est normal, ils sont 2 ou 3 dans sa classe.

----------


## Flad

> A quel age commencent à tomber les dents de lait ? Ma fille a 5 ans et 4 mois et elle a une dent qui bouge.
> 
> Le dentiste nous avait dit plutôt 6/7 ans et je me demande s'il faut que je prenne rendez vous pour voir si normal ou c'est juste que ça arrive un peu plus tôt chez elle.


De toute façon, je crois que pour les 6ans tu reçois un papier de la cpam avec m'tes dents ou un truc du genre, en gros t'as une visite gratuite chez le dentiste pour ta fille.
Mais perdre une 1ere dent en fin de maternelle elle sera pas la seule tkt Emile  ::P:

----------


## TwinBis

> Ici la petite (6 ans, c'est celle que je dois faire exorciser) rentre pile dans la phase des questions existentielles "mais alors on va tous mourir un jour, même papa, même moi, ça me rend trop triste j'aurais jamais voulue être née".
> 
> Du coup on lui explique nos idées de grands, que c'est normal de mourir un jour tant que tu as eu une belle vie avant, et que sinon on serait beaucoup trop nombreux sur terre arf arf arf, mais quand même putain que ça fout le bourdon de les voir dans cet état...


Y'a de bons bouquins pour enfant qui aident à aborder le sujet.
Par exemple: https://www.gallimard-jeunesse.fr/97...-blaireau.html

----------


## Emile Gravier

> De toute façon, je crois que pour les 6ans tu reçois un papier de la cpam avec m'tes dents ou un truc du genre, en gros t'as une visite gratuite chez le dentiste pour ta fille.
> Mais perdre une 1ere dent en fin de maternelle elle sera pas la seule tkt Emile


Elle est de février donc elle est en moyenne section. Encore un an de maternelle.


Merci pour vos différentes réponses !

----------


## Primopuelle

> De toute façon, je crois que pour les 6ans tu reçois un papier de la cpam avec m'tes dents


C'est à partir de 3 ans même.

----------


## Flad

> C'est à partir de 3 ans même.


Ce serait 3, 6 et 9 du coup ?
Je sais qu'on vient de recevoir le papier pour mon grand de 9ans.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Elle est de février


Comme la mienne !
Mais moi elle a 7ans et est au CP du coup.

----------


## Primopuelle

> Ce serait 3, 6 et 9 du coup ?
> Je sais qu'on vient de recevoir le papier pour mon grand de 9ans.


Oui tout les 3 ans : https://www.ameli.fr/assure/sante/th...B&gclsrc=aw.ds

----------


## Sigps220

> Oui tout les 3 ans : https://www.ameli.fr/assure/sante/th...B&gclsrc=aw.ds


Euh, je croyais que la sécurité sociale remboursait 1 visite / an. Après il reste peut être un petit reste à charge, mais la moindre mutuelle doit prendre le truc intégralement en charge.

----------


## Primopuelle

> Euh, je croyais que la sécurité sociale remboursait 1 visite / an.


La preuve que non.  ::): 

Sinon le remboursement d'une visite de base c'est 70%

----------


## Sigps220

> La preuve que non. 
> 
> Sinon le remboursement d'une visite de base c'est 70%


Oui c'est bien ce que je disais, pas un remboursement à 100%, mais un remboursement CPAM de 70%, il demeure un reste à charge pas élevé et qui sera pris en charge intégralement par la moindre mutuelle. 

Dit autrement, une visite chez le dentiste par an ça te coute moins cher qu'un paquet de couches et je ne vois aucune raison d'attendre l'offre promotionnelle pour aller consulter si besoins.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Mais moi elle a 7 ans et est au CP du coup.


C'est pas un enfant de canard alors. Ou alors c'est l'instit' ?  ::blink::

----------


## Flad

> C'est pas un enfant de canard alors. Ou alors c'est l'instit' ?


 :^_^:

----------


## Seymos

> 10 ans aujourd'hui *mon dernier.* Putain.


Never say never.  ::ninja:: 

1 semaine, et déjà premier passage aux urgences  :tired: 

Bon, rien bien sûr, mais la sage-femme était inquiète.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Never say never.


Sans aller jusqu'à dire "never" à partir disons de la rentrée de septembre si ma femme tombe enceinte je saurai que ce n'est pas de moi

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Sans aller jusqu'à dire "never" à partir disons de la rentrée de septembre si ma femme tombe enceinte je saurai que ce n'est pas de moi


 ::XD::  




> Never say never.


Ouais, disons qu'on va faire extrêmement attention à ce que ça n'arrive pas alors.  :^_^:

----------


## Seymos

> Sans aller jusqu'à dire "never" à partir disons de la rentrée de septembre si ma femme tombe enceinte je saurai que ce n'est pas de moi


Les voies du seigneur sont impénétrables  ::ninja::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Sans aller jusqu'à dire "never" à partir disons de la rentrée de septembre si ma femme tombe enceinte je saurai que ce n'est pas de moi


Attends le spermogramme deux mois après l'opération avant de lancer la procédure de divorce tout de même  ::w00t::

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Sans aller jusqu'à dire "never" à partir disons de la rentrée de septembre si ma femme tombe enceinte je saurai que ce n'est pas de moi


Tu vas faire une vasectomie ? J'ai lu que dans de rares cas, le canal peut se réparer tout seul.

J'imagine pas la lose si ça devait arriver. Faut que je prenne rdv avec un urologue d'ailleurs.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Les voies du seigneur sont impénétrables


Euh ça m'étonnerait que sa femme s'appelle Du seigneur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les voies du seigneur sont impénétrables


Euh ça m'étonnerait que sa femme s'appelle Du seigneur.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sauf quelques jours chaque mois.

Je la mets sous spoil tellement j'en ai honte.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

J'hésite quant à la réaction à montrer.  :Facepalm:  /  ::XD::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le facepalm est complètement mérité.

----------


## Max Pictave

Coin !

En terme d'histoires à raconter, vous avez commencé à quel âge ? 

Canetonne à bientôt 7 mois et j'ai commencer à lui mettre des contes en fond sonore pendant le bain et le biberon (d'ailleurs, est-ce que c'est une bonne idée ?). 

Et quels contes a raconter? Parce qu'entre le Roman de Renart, les contes de Perrault, ceux des Grimm, je commence à être à court..

----------


## SuperLowl

Salut,

ici on a commencé plutôt vers 10 mois. Mais ce sont des histoires qu'on lit le soir avant de se coucher, qui font partie du rituel du dodo.

Et les contes, on est sur du classique : Disney. J'ai un bouqin avec une petite histoire pour chaque soir. Et à côté, des petits livres par-ci par-là comme les T'Choupi.

----------


## MiniaAr

Puisque c'est le sujet, rendez vous consultation vasectomie pris pour Septembre.
Il y a l'option congélation au cas où finalement on change d'avis quand même (ou on divorce, je me remarrie et je veux faire des gosses avec Mme n°2 mais j'évite de le présenter comme ça  ::ninja::  ) mais ça coûte à l'année, et ce n'est évidemment pas pris en charge de même que la PMA nécessaire pour l'affaire.

Bref, je me tâte...

----------


## S0da

> Bref, je me tâte...


 Ça peut être utile pour l'option congélation.

----------


## Stratosfear

En milieu de nuit, révil à causes de grosses pleurs.
On va voir, ma fille était en nage.

On check la température : 39°C. Bon, Doliprane, en body, et dodo avec papa et maman. Bien sûr, elle est réveillée donc elle pète le feu (la grosse fièvre ne semble pas la perturber). On en a un peu chié à la rendormir.
Pas d'autres soucis dans la nuit, elle dort à poings fermés (comme d'hab').

Ce matin, réveil un peu difficile et reprise de la température : toujours 39°C. Re-Doliprane, et routine du matin. Elle mange très bien, et semble en pleine forme également. Aucun autre symptôme.

Du coup on ne peut pas vraiment aller chez le médecin, et comme on est vendredi ça va être compliqué pour consulter si ça perdure...  ::(:

----------


## Flad

> En milieu de nuit, révil à causes de grosses pleurs.
> On va voir, ma fille était en nage.
> 
> On check la température : 39°C. Bon, Doliprane, en body, et dodo avec papa et maman. Bien sûr, elle est réveillée donc elle pète le feu (la grosse fièvre ne semble pas la perturber). On en a un peu chié à la rendormir.
> Pas d'autres soucis dans la nuit, elle dort à poings fermés (comme d'hab').
> 
> Ce matin, réveil un peu difficile et reprise de la température : toujours 39°C. Re-Doliprane, et routine du matin. Elle mange très bien, et semble en pleine forme également. Aucun autre symptôme.
> 
> Du coup on ne peut pas vraiment aller chez le médecin, et comme on est vendredi ça va être compliqué pour consulter si ça perdure...


Quel âge déjà la ptite ?

----------


## Stratosfear

9 mois.
Le hic c'est que notre généraliste / pédiatre ne bosse pas le vendredi en plus (enfin si, mais pas à son cabinet), donc je ne peux pas l'appeler.

J'ai lu sur Internet qu'une telle fièvre sans symptômes, tu ne consultes que si ça dure plus de 48h. Ce qui nous emmène à samedi soir 23h, donc consulter le dimanche.... Ça sera sûrement un coup de fil au 15, mais je sais très bien ce qu'ils vont me dire : "_n'allez pas aux urgences pour ça, ils ont autre chose à foutre, attendez lundi pour aller chez le médecin_".

Après, je ne ne suis pas trop inquiet moi (contrairement à la maman qui est en panique). La petite pète vraiment le feu et son comportement n'est pas du tout impacté par cette fièvre.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Non, ça peut être une petite poussée dentaire même si on ne voit rien. Tu as regardé si les gencives sont un peu gonflées ?

----------


## Stratosfear

> Non, ça peut être une petite poussée dentaire même si on ne voit rien. Tu as regardé si les gencives sont un peu gonflées ?


J'ai l'impression que ça fait 3 mois qu'elles sont gonflées.  :^_^: 
Les Internets disent qu'une poussée dentaire ne provoque pas d'aussi grosse fièvre.

----------


## Bouyi

> 9 mois.
> Le hic c'est que notre généraliste / pédiatre ne bosse pas le vendredi en plus (enfin si, mais pas à son cabinet), donc je ne peux pas l'appeler.
> 
> J'ai lu sur Internet qu'une telle fièvre sans symptômes, tu ne consultes que si ça dure plus de 48h. Ce qui nous emmène à samedi soir 23h, donc consulter le dimanche.... Ça sera sûrement un coup de fil au 15, mais je sais très bien ce qu'ils vont me dire : "_n'allez pas aux urgences pour ça, ils ont autre chose à foutre, attendez lundi pour aller chez le médecin_".
> 
> Après, je ne ne suis pas trop inquiet moi (contrairement à la maman qui est en panique). La petite pète vraiment le feu et son comportement n'est pas du tout impacté par cette fièvre.


Ca pourrait être une roséole. Ma grande avait eu ça et s'était tapée un 39-40 pendant 4-5 jours sans autres symptômes: à l'époque on a fait plusieurs médecins (là aussi une maman qui s'inquiétait  ::P:  ) qui n'avaient pas de diagnostic à donner et se contentaient de lui faire prendre du doliprane, et on a fini par tomber sur un doc qui nous a dit simplement "cherchez pas, c'est une roséole".
Si c'est ça, sache déjà c'est bénin, et après la fièvre vous devriez voir apparaitre des tâches roses sur sa peau pendant quelques jours.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> J'ai l'impression que ça fait 3 mois qu'elles sont gonflées. 
> Les Internets disent qu'une poussée dentaire ne provoque pas d'aussi grosse fièvre.


Les internets si c'est comme doctissimo perso je me passe de leur avis.  :^_^:

----------


## Paul Verveine

> J'ai l'impression que ça fait 3 mois qu'elles sont gonflées. 
> Les Internets disent qu'une poussée dentaire ne provoque pas d'aussi grosse fièvre.


Ma fille a eu la même chose au même âge et c'était bien les dents.
Nous avons aussi eu le droit à un petit virus, plus de 40° de fièvre, direction l'hosto qui te dit d'attendre. C'est tjs compliqué de savoir ce que l'on doit faire surtout les premières fois.


De mon côté, Mlle va avoir 20 mois. Depuis lundi, elle a décidé de se réveiller tous les jours à 2h en hurlant "Paaaaaaapaaaaaaaaaaa", Maman n'arrive quasiment pas à la calmer. Après 2h de galère, la première nuit j'ai terminé dans le canapé avec elle, le lendemain au bout d'une heure par terre dans sa chambre, le surlendemain à retourner dans mon lit après une heure et cette nuit elle s'est réveillé à 1h puis 6h, moment où elle a terminé dans notre lit.
Nous sommes dans un état de fatigue et stress assez avancé. Je suis preneur de toute bonne idée.

Nous avons bien évidement essayé de la laisser pleurer mais en appartement quand Mlle hurle à la mort pendant 2h c'est compliqué, surtout quand on entend les voisins se lever à cause d'elle.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Ma fille a eu la même chose au même âge et c'était bien les dents.
> Nous avons aussi eu le droit à un petit virus, plus de 40° de fièvre, direction l'hosto qui te dit d'attendre. C'est tjs compliqué de savoir ce que l'on doit faire surtout les premières fois.
> 
> 
> De mon côté, Mlle va avoir 20 mois. Depuis lundi, elle a décidé de se réveiller tous les jours à 2h en hurlant "Paaaaaaapaaaaaaaaaaa", Maman n'arrive quasiment pas à la calmer. Après 2h de galère, la première nuit j'ai terminé dans le canapé avec elle, le lendemain au bout d'une heure par terre dans sa chambre, le surlendemain à retourner dans mon lit après une heure et cette nuit elle s'est réveillé à 1h puis 6h, moment où elle a terminé dans notre lit.
> Nous sommes dans un état de fatigue et stress assez avancé. Je suis preneur de toute bonne idée.
> 
> Nous avons bien évidement essayé de la laisser pleurer mais en appartement quand Mlle hurle à la mort pendant 2h c'est compliqué, surtout quand on entend les voisins se lever à cause d'elle.


T'as une idée via ton pseudo.  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ma fille a eu la même chose au même âge et c'était bien les dents.
> Nous avons aussi eu le droit à un petit virus, plus de 40° de fièvre, direction l'hosto qui te dit d'attendre. C'est tjs compliqué de savoir ce que l'on doit faire surtout les premières fois.
> 
> 
> De mon côté, Mlle va avoir 20 mois. Depuis lundi, elle a décidé de se réveiller tous les jours à 2h en hurlant "Paaaaaaapaaaaaaaaaaa", Maman n'arrive quasiment pas à la calmer. Après 2h de galère, la première nuit j'ai terminé dans le canapé avec elle, le lendemain au bout d'une heure par terre dans sa chambre, le surlendemain à retourner dans mon lit après une heure et cette nuit elle s'est réveillé à 1h puis 6h, moment où elle a terminé dans notre lit.
> Nous sommes dans un état de fatigue et stress assez avancé. Je suis preneur de toute bonne idée.
> 
> Nous avons bien évidement essayé de la laisser pleurer mais en appartement quand Mlle hurle à la mort pendant 2h c'est compliqué, surtout quand on entend les voisins se lever à cause d'elle.


Les premières angoisses nocturnes ? Personnellement je m'endormais souvent avec eux sur le torse, en peau à peau, après quelques looooongues minutes de portée (on peut compter les heures en minutes au delà de 60  ::zzz:: ) en marchant à pas lent... Pas trop crevant et surtout ça faisait baisser la "tension" rapidement car en effet après plusieurs jours/semaines à ce rythme ça peut devenir compliqué. Mais j'ai eu de la "chance" pour le premier j'étais au chômage ça a bien aidé.

----------


## Paul Verveine

> T'as une idée via ton pseudo.


Je l'ai envisagé ! Un bon gros somnifère et hop !

----------


## Stratosfear

> Ca pourrait être une roséole. Ma grande avait eu ça et s'était tapée un 39-40 pendant 4-5 jours sans autres symptômes: à l'époque on a fait plusieurs médecins (là aussi une maman qui s'inquiétait  ) qui n'avaient pas de diagnostic à donner et se contentaient de lui faire prendre du doliprane, et on a fini par tomber sur un doc qui nous a dit simplement "cherchez pas, c'est une roséole".
> Si c'est ça, sache déjà c'est bénin, et après la fièvre vous devriez voir apparaitre des tâches roses sur sa peau pendant quelques jours.


D'acc merci on va surveiller.
Déjà, on a pas de nouvelles de la nounou depuis ce matin, donc j'imagine que c'est que ça va. Ou alors qu'elle est canée dans un coin et qu'elle ne l'a pas vue.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zouuu

> Puisque c'est le sujet, rendez vous consultation vasectomie pris pour Septembre.
> Il y a l'option congélation au cas où finalement on change d'avis quand même (ou on divorce, je me remarrie et je veux faire des gosses avec Mme n°2 mais j'évite de le présenter comme ça  ) mais ça coûte à l'année, et ce n'est évidemment pas pris en charge de même que la PMA nécessaire pour l'affaire.
> 
> Bref, je me tâte...


45-50 € / an ... franchement c'est pas cher.

Perso je le fais pas... 3 c'est bon  ::):

----------


## MiniaAr

Ah j'avais aucune idée de l'ordre de grandeur des prix. Je pensais plusieurs centaines d'Euroboules mais 50€ c'est largement abordable (bon c'est l'éventuele PMA ensuite qui ne l'est pas mais c'est un autre problème).

----------


## Zouuu

La PMA c'est 100% gratuit hein.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les actes d'AMP sont pris en charge à 100 % par l'Assurance maladie, après accord préalable de la caisse, jusqu'au 43e anniversaire de la mère, pour au maximum :
> 
>     6 inséminations artificielles
>     4 Fiv
> 
> Cette prise en charge est la même pour tous (couple hétérosexuel, couple formé de 2 femmes, femme non mariée).

----------


## Seymos

> 3 c'est bon


Famous last words.

----------


## MiniaAr

Dans votre pays de nantis oui. Ici au tiers-monde Luxembourgeois la PMA n'est pas prise en charge en cas de stérilisation choisie: vasectomie ou ce que Mmes peuvent faire avec leurs tubes mais dont le nom m'échappe.

----------


## Seymos

> Dans votre pays de nantis oui. Ici au tiers-monde Luxembourgeois la PMA n'est pas prise en charge en cas de stérilisation choisie: vasectomie ou ce que Mmes peuvent faire avec leurs tubes mais dont le nom m'échappe.


Ligature des trompes.

----------


## Stratosfear

Je sors de chez le doc : grosse pharyngite.
La nounou m'a effectivement dit que le repas de 16h a été dur puisque ça lui fait mal quand elle avale (ma petite vie, pas la nounou  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Supergounou

> Ligature des trompes.


Préférez quand même la vasectomie messieurs, c'est juste une petite opération en ambulatoire, alors que pour madame c'est probabilité de cancer de l’utérus très fortement augmentée.

----------


## fantinoo

Ça parlait de nuits difficiles avant.
Ma petite de 18 mois nous fait une angine depuis 24h.
Je crois que c'est le pire truc qu'elle nous fait depuis cet hiver (et pourtant elle a presque tout chopé ce qui était possible).
Elle fait que pleurer non stop à cause de sa gorge et la température. Pourvu que ça ne dure pas trop. Cette nuit va être encore mouvementée...

----------


## MiniaAr

> Préférez quand même la vasectomie messieurs, c'est juste une petite opération en ambulatoire, alors que pour madame c'est probabilité de cancer de l’utérus très fortement augmentée.


Oui oui pas de souci, je l'ai juste mentionnée pour être exhaustif sur les non prises en charge de PMA au Luxembourg.

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Ça parlait de nuits difficiles avant.
> Ma petite de 18 mois nous fait une angine depuis 24h.
> Je crois que c'est le pire truc qu'elle nous fait depuis cet hiver (et pourtant elle a presque tout chopé ce qui était possible).
> Elle fait que pleurer non stop à cause de sa gorge et la température. Pourvu que ça ne dure pas trop. Cette nuit va être encore mouvementée...


Je compatis...
Première nuit tranquille depuis le début de la semaine  :Beer: 
Je n'ai quand même pas dormi de peur qu'elle se réveille  ::O:

----------


## Sigps220

> La PMA c'est 100% gratuit hein.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


Pas trop d'accord du coup et le lien que tu cites l'indique bien. La prise en charge à 100% est limité, 4 FIV ça arrive assez vite et tu as des parcours très long qui peuvent durer 10 ans. Et si ton parcours dure 10 ans, tu seras à beaucoup plus que 4 FIV.

J'ajoute aussi que je ne suis pas certain que les FIV post-vasectomie soient prises en charge.

Et le prix d'un FIV c'est pas du même niveau qu'une séance d'ostéopathie en terme de reste à charge.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Douche béta OK...
Patch posés...
Allez, j'y vais  :Lime:

----------


## Zouuu



----------


## Jeckhyl

Faudra quand même qu'on m'explique pourquoi avant une vasectomie tout le monde me demande si je me suis brossé les dents. Même en n'ayant que des notions partielles d'anatomie il me semble que ce n'est pas le même secteur. Ou alors ils ont confondu mes couilles et mes amygdales. Ou alors je pue de la gueule quelque chose de sévère.

Sinon se faire opérer dans l'hôpital où tu travailles depuis 17 ans c'est peut-être pas le plus discret. Déjà deux infirmières sont venues me faire coucou.

----------


## CHbox

> Faudra quand même qu'on m'explique pourquoi avant une vasectomie tout le monde me demande si je me suis brossé les dents.


A cause des hurlements.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Sinon se faire opérer dans l'hôpital où tu travailles depuis 17 ans c'est peut-être pas le plus discret. Déjà deux infirmières sont venues me faire coucou.


 ::XD::

----------


## Ventilo

Elles vont pouvoir gloser a souhait en mode : couilles coupées il va enfin être calme celui la.
Ou avec sa vaso il va sauter sur toutes les infirmières celui-là.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sinon je confirme : ce qui fait le plus mal dans toute l'intervention, c'est le test PCR trois jours avant l'entrée.

----------


## Zouuu

> Sinon je confirme : ce qui fait le plus mal dans toute l'intervention, c'est le test PCR trois jours avant l'entrée.


C'est quoi les recommandations suite à l'opération ?

Perso on m'a dit que je devrais pas faire d'effort, soulever des trucs lourds, etc... mais aucune durée.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> soulever des trucs lourds, etc...


Avec quoi tu soulèves des trucs lourds d'habitude ?  ::O:

----------


## Stratosfear

> C'est quoi les recommandations suite à l'opération ?
> 
> Perso on m'a dit que je devrais pas faire d'effort, *soulever des trucs lourds*, etc... mais aucune durée.


On avait dit pas les mamans...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Note : les délais que m'a donné le chir me paraissent super longs, mais c'est peut-être parce qu'il a tranché dans la bidoche, certaines vasectomies sans incision donnent des délais bien plus courts. C'est peut-être aussi que mon chir est super prudent.

Là donc, douche dès le lendemain, pas de bains pendant 4 semaines ;
Pas de sport intensif ni d'effort violent pendant 3 semaines ; je devrais pouvoir reprendre mon vélotaf d'une demi-heure d'ici une semaine.
Il ne m'a pas donné d'indication concernant le sport en chambre mais quelque chose me dit que je vais être calmé pour les 72 heures à venir.

PS ah et tu as droit aux félicitations des infirmières après coup, j'ai trouvé ça tellement mignon que j'ai eu envie de leur raconter que j'avais pratiqué l'opération dans le seul but de pouvoir fréquenter mes nombreuses maîtresses sans risques de paternité involontaire  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Putain à la limite j'aurais pu être tenté si il y avait eu 8-10 semaines d'arrêt...  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Sinon se faire opérer dans l'hôpital où tu travailles depuis 17 ans c'est peut-être pas le plus discret. Déjà deux infirmières sont venues me faire coucouilles.


Léger fixe à but humoristique.

----------


## Primopuelle

> PS ah et tu as droit aux félicitations des infirmières après coup


J'avais pas du tout lu "félicitations".  ::XD::

----------


## fishinou

> J'avais pas du tout lu "félicitations".


Si ça se passait comme ça y'aurait peut-être plus de vasectomie du coup  ::ninja::

----------


## Paul Verveine

Pour revenir à mon histoire de sommeil, nous avons été plutôt tranquilles ce week-end, juste un petit réveil cette nuit où seul Papa peut intervenir  :tired: 
Je soupçonne fortement les dents avec deux nouveaux petits points blancs qui pointent à travers la gencive.

----------


## Magnarrok

> Sinon je confirme : ce qui fait le plus mal dans toute l'intervention, c'est le test PCR trois jours avant l'entrée.


C'est parce qu'il faut mettre le coton dans le nez... pas dans l'urètre...  ::ninja::

----------


## Fastela

Salut les canards !

Mon fils va bientôt faire 6 ans et j'aimerais lui prendre un jeu sur la Switch où il puisse être en totale autonomie. Pour vous donner des exemples : je joue avec lui à Hollow Knight mais c'est moi qui joue et lui regarde seulement. Il joue tout seul à Pikuniku et Animal Crossing mais on doit lui lire tous les dialogues.

J'aimerais un jeu où il puisse être vraiment autonome et faire son aventure. Des recommendations ?

----------


## Verygromf

> Salut les canards !
> 
> Mon fils va bientôt faire 6 ans et j'aimerais lui prendre un jeu sur la Switch où il puisse être en totale autonomie. Pour vous donner des exemples : je joue avec lui à Hollow Knight mais c'est moi qui joue et lui regarde seulement. Il joue tout seul à Pikuniku et Animal Crossing mais on doit lui lire tous les dialogues.
> 
> J'aimerais un jeu où il puisse être vraiment autonome et faire son aventure. Des recommendations ?


La nôtre (7 ans depuis janvier) joue à Minecraft... la maîtrise a été un peu difficile mais maintenant elle construit des trucs toute seule et semble s'amuser beaucoup.
A 6 ans... je sais pas si elle aurait réussi à prendre le jeu en main, cependant (et personnellement c'est un jeu qui ne m'intéresse absolument pas et ça m'a bien fait chier de passer du temps dessus avec elle au début

----------


## theclaw

Elle joue à Minecraft sur quoi ?

La mienne y joue sur iPad, je crois qu'elle est dans un monde à elle sans autre joueur online. N'ayant jamais joué à Minecraft je ne sais pas trop comment elle construit ses trucs. En plus il y a plein d'apps de mods et autres skins mais rien n'a l'air de marcher  ::):

----------


## Primopuelle

Tout dépend de l'aisance dans les jeux. Et la lecture ouvre beaucoup de perspective. 
Peut-être Mario 3D world qui me semble le plus immédiat. Dans Mario Maker y'a pas mal de menu et le mode histoire demande un peu de lecture. Après les gosses s'en sortent vite donc pourquoi pas. Mon fils adore faire ses propres niveaux, c'est très ludique. Bon je le prendrais pas en exemple, il jouait sur la 3DS a 4 ans donc il se débrouille mieux que nous sur pas mal de truc à 7 ans et demi (il me met des rouste à Smash par exemple).

----------


## Wobak

> Salut les canards !
> 
> Mon fils va bientôt faire 6 ans et j'aimerais lui prendre un jeu sur la Switch où il puisse être en totale autonomie. Pour vous donner des exemples : je joue avec lui à Hollow Knight mais c'est moi qui joue et lui regarde seulement. Il joue tout seul à Pikuniku et Animal Crossing mais on doit lui lire tous les dialogues.
> 
> J'aimerais un jeu où il puisse être vraiment autonome et faire son aventure. Des recommendations ?


Mon fils de 7 ans joue à Captain Toad, Super Meat boy, Pokemon (il sait lire), Mario Kart.

----------


## BoZoin

> Salut les canards !
> 
> Mon fils va bientôt faire 6 ans et j'aimerais lui prendre un jeu sur la Switch où il puisse être en totale autonomie. Pour vous donner des exemples : je joue avec lui à Hollow Knight mais c'est moi qui joue et lui regarde seulement. Il joue tout seul à Pikuniku et Animal Crossing mais on doit lui lire tous les dialogues.
> 
> J'aimerais un jeu où il puisse être vraiment autonome et faire son aventure. Des recommendations ?


Mon fils a 6 ans il joue de temps en temps le we mais toujours avec moi, principalement sur pc à des Point and Click (monkey island par ex, le topic des pnc est de bon conseil).
Rayman legends ou les jeux lego c'est pas mal aussi mais je dois jouer avec lui pour qu'il puisse avancer.
Le seul jeu où il peut jouer sans moi c'est Mario Kart, je lui active les aides pour ne pas sortir de la piste.

----------


## Primopuelle

> Mon fils de 7 ans joue à Captain Toad, Super Meat boy, Pokemon (il sait lire), Mario Kart.


En effet Captain Toad je crois que c'est un des premiers jeux sur lequel mon fils a passé du temps, et il ne savait pas lire donc ça doit être pas mal comme proposition.

----------


## fishinou

Un Kirby ?

Moi mon 7 ans ça ne l'intéresse absolument pas par rapport aux livres ou DAs donc je n'insiste pas plus que ça ...

----------


## Primopuelle

Le kirby 3D est très cool, mon fils l'a poncé mais y'a pas mal de chose à "gérer" je crois et à lire aussi. C'est simple mais pas immédiat. 
Et le jv n'empêche pas mon fils de passer sa vie à bouquiner.

----------


## Fastela

Je note la reco Mario Maker 2. Vu qu'il veut devenir testeur de jeux vidéo quand il sera grand en ce moment ça peut être rigolo.

----------


## SaturnNitrik

*Yoshi crafted world*, simple d'accès, pas de gestion de caméra, des gameplays variés, un peu de texte mais toujours accompagnés d'images ou d'animation.
Et bonus, jouable en coop.

Mon 5 ans l'a poncé. Il avait eu avant Mario 3D Worlds, mais la gestion de la caméra l'avait frustré.

----------


## Verygromf

> Elle joue à Minecraft sur quoi ?
> 
> La mienne y joue sur iPad, je crois qu'elle est dans un monde à elle sans autre joueur online. N'ayant jamais joué à Minecraft je ne sais pas trop comment elle construit ses trucs. En plus il y a plein d'apps de mods et autres skins mais rien n'a l'air de marcher


sur switch - en mode offline aussi, quand même. 

elle construit des trucs qui défient la gravité, elle fait éclore des oeufs de renard (si si) qu'elle apprivoise, ensuite elle y fout le feu par inadvertance, enfin bon. 

on n'en fera pas une architecte je pense.

----------


## theclaw

Moi ce qui me fait marrer c'est les "ah tiens quand je donne à manger aux lapins ils font des bébés...Ah tiens un autre ! Encore ??!!"  ::P:

----------


## fishinou

> Et le jv n'empêche pas mon fils de passer sa vie à bouquiner.


Il n'y avait pas de jugement de valeur  :;): 

Je dis juste que le miens, même si il m'a vu jouer et qu'il a essayé 2-3 fois, ça ne l'intéresse pas plus que ça. Ça le frustre parce qu'il y arrive pas et donc préfère faire autre chose.

Surtout quand il a compris que le JV c'était à la place des DAs et pas en plus  ::P: 

On verra si ça lui vient en grandissant, mais en tout cas je vais pas le forcer ^^

----------


## Fastela

> *Yoshi crafted world*, simple d'accès, pas de gestion de caméra, des gameplays variés, un peu de texte mais toujours accompagnés d'images ou d'animation.
> Et bonus, jouable en coop.
> 
> Mon 5 ans l'a poncé. Il avait eu avant Mario 3D Worlds, mais la gestion de la caméra l'avait frustré.


Oooh je note ça aussi ! La coop ça peut être trop bien.

----------


## SuperLowl

Salut les parents.

Deux petites questions :

1. MiniLowl a maintenant 1 an et 1 mois (non, je ne dirais pas 13 mois...  :tired: ) et continue à être un petit goinffre. Hier, après son mixé de 230 grammes, son Kiri et sa compote, il a bouffé du boudin dans mon assiette ainsi que quelques patates rissolées. Et il adore ça le cochon ! Du coup, on va certainement accélérer la transition sur le repas comme Papa et Maman. Mais les molaires ne sont pas encore sorties donc on fera gaffe sur la texture évidemment. Bref. Ma question : vu la chaleur actuelle, j'ai bien envie de lui faire manger des légumes crus (concombre, tomate, etc.). Y'a une contre-indication ? Genre la tomate crue, ça risque pas d'être trop acide par exemple ?


2. Bon, là c'est une question con mais vous allez vite comprendre que je me sens pas de faire une recherche Google. MiniLowl découvre son corps. Son zizi est une importante source de rigolade quand il tire dessus. Bon, jusque là... Mais je m'aperçois maintenant que quand il fait ça, ben... ça réagit quoi. Genre ça devient dur. Avant c'était plutôt signe d'un pipi qui arrive. Maintenant, non. Alors non pas que je m'inquiète mais c'est un phénomène normal à cet âge-là ?  ::ninja::

----------


## nefrem

J'ai 3 filles je vais pas pouvoir te répondre  ::ninja:: 

Sinon pour ma dernière (6 ans, grande section maternelle), c'est le premier départ en voyage scolaire. J'ai buggué au début parce que je trouvait ca un peu jeune pour partir seule, mais bon elle est motivée et contente.
Beaucoup d'enfants en pleur ce matin dans le bus mais finalement pas la notre... du coup nous aussi on a essayé de pas pleurer au départ du bus  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Verygromf

> Salut les parents.
> 
> Deux petites questions :
> 
> 1. MiniLowl a maintenant 1 an et 1 mois (non, je ne dirais pas 13 mois... ) et continue à être un petit goinffre. Hier, après son mixé de 230 grammes, son Kiri et sa compote, il a bouffé du boudin dans mon assiette ainsi que quelques patates rissolées. Et il adore ça le cochon ! Du coup, on va certainement accélérer la transition sur le repas comme Papa et Maman. Mais les molaires ne sont pas encore sorties donc on fera gaffe sur la texture évidemment. Bref. Ma question : vu la chaleur actuelle, j'ai bien envie de lui faire manger des légumes crus (concombre, tomate, etc.). Y'a une contre-indication ? Genre la tomate crue, ça risque pas d'être trop acide par exemple ?
> 
> 
> 2. Bon, là c'est une question con mais vous allez vite comprendre que je me sens pas de faire une recherche Google. MiniLowl découvre son corps. Son zizi est une importante source de rigolade quand il tire dessus. Bon, jusque là... Mais je m'aperçois maintenant que quand il fait ça, ben... ça réagit quoi. Genre ça devient dur. Avant c'était plutôt signe d'un pipi qui arrive. Maintenant, non. Alors non pas que je m'inquiète mais c'est un phénomène normal à cet âge-là ?


Ouais c'est une période. 
ça devrait se calmer aux alentours de ses 55 ans...  ::ninja:: 


bon faut juste lui faire comprendre qu'il vaut mieux éviter de jouer avec quand il y a un public, mais sinon c'est une phase normale je pense.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ici on a pris le parti d'en rigoler avec mon fils en parlant du bâton du matin, en lui précisant tout de même que c'était un truc privé.

----------


## fishinou

> 2. Bon, là c'est une question con mais vous allez vite comprendre que je me sens pas de faire une recherche Google. MiniLowl découvre son corps. Son zizi est une importante source de rigolade quand il tire dessus. Bon, jusque là... Mais je m'aperçois maintenant que quand il fait ça, ben... ça réagit quoi. Genre ça devient dur. Avant c'était plutôt signe d'un pipi qui arrive. Maintenant, non. Alors non pas que je m'inquiète mais c'est un phénomène normal à cet âge-là ?


T'choupi découvre son corps, je pense pas que y'ai de soucis. Faudra juste faire gaffe qu'il le fasse pas n'importe où/quand en grandissant ^^

----------


## Ventilo

Pareil pour le zizi, au même age et il a recommencé hier.

Pour la bouffe a 13 mois il n'a pas encore goûté a tout?

----------


## Ithilsul

> 2. Bon, là c'est une question con mais vous allez vite comprendre que je me sens pas de faire une recherche Google. MiniLowl découvre son corps. Son zizi est une importante source de rigolade quand il tire dessus. Bon, jusque là... Mais je m'aperçois maintenant que quand il fait ça, ben... ça réagit quoi. Genre ça devient dur. Avant c'était plutôt signe d'un pipi qui arrive. Maintenant, non. Alors non pas que je m'inquiète mais c'est un phénomène normal à cet âge-là ?


À peu près un an de plus par ici, mais même phénomène : rigolo sur la période que tu évoques, et maintenant il aime bien se le tripoter parce que c'est rigolo. Et oui, ça réagit, idem lorsque je dois le nettoyer avec application lorsqu'il a fait un caca "mousse au chocolat" où il s'en est mis partout.
Dons pas d'inquiétude ni de questionnement particulier de mon point de vue. 

Faut commencer la musculation tôt pour être comme son père.  :Cigare: 


En tout cas on vient enfin de sortir d'un mois et demi de nuits infernales, avec coucher difficile, réveil dans la nuit pendant plusieurs dizaines de minutes, hurlements... Ben on apprécie de pouvoir dormir à nouveau.  ::|: 


Et sur un plan moins fun, on s'est fait planter par la nounou qui devait le prendre à la rentrée : elle nous avait "réservé" une place mais on n'a visiblement pas la même conception de la réservation puisque "ah ben vous ne vous êtes pas re-manifestés donc d'autres parents sont venus et je leur ai dit oui".

L'entrée en très petite section a été refusée pour cause de manque de places, les crèches sont pleines et les nounous qui restent ne prennent qu'en partiel (3 ou 4 jours par semaine, parfois pas au-delà de 17 heures, pas pendant les vacances scolaires... – visiblement elles ne courent pas après l'argent), donc là on est en panique parce qu'on ne voit pas trop comment faire, à part croiser les doigts pour qu'il y ait des désistements en crèche...

----------


## SuperLowl

> T'choupi découvre son corps, je pense pas que y'ai de soucis. Faudra juste faire gaffe qu'il le fasse pas n'importe où/quand en grandissant ^^


Ok merci à vous tous. Non pas que j'étais inquiet mais je m'attendais pas à ce que ça arrive aussi tôt en fait.




> Pour la bouffe a 13 mois il n'a pas encore goûté a tout?


Si, il a plus ou moins goûté à tout je pense. Mais cuit. Il commence les fruits crus mais je me posais la question sur les légumes qui sont peut-être plus particuliers niveau digestion.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En tout cas on vient enfin de sortir d'un mois et demi de nuits infernales, avec coucher difficile, réveil dans la nuit pendant plusieurs dizaines de minutes, hurlements... Ben on apprécie de pouvoir dormir à nouveau.


GG !
J'avoue que ça doit faire du bien.





> Et sur un plan moins fun


Ah merde... Pas cool ça. Et c'est pas gérable même une garde partielle, genre avec la famille qui peut dépanner un jour par semaine ou vous niveau boulot ? Si vous alternez les semaines par exemple.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Si, il a plus ou moins goûté à tout je pense. Mais cuit. Il commence les fruits crus mais je me posais la question sur les légumes qui sont peut-être plus particuliers niveau digestion.


De mémoire, passé un an, il a quand même accès à pas mal de choses. Les aliments pour lesquels il faut encore attendre, ce sont essentiellement les légumineuses.








> Ah merde... Pas cool ça. Et c'est pas gérable même une garde partielle, genre avec la famille qui peut dépanner un jour par semaine ou vous niveau boulot ? Si vous alternez les semaines par exemple.


Hélas non, pas vraiment : parents peu enclins à se rendre disponibles d'un côté (l'un d'eux travaille encore), âgés et diminués de l'autre, ce qui rend compliqué de faire garder l'animal plus de 24 heures, il est assez...énergique et usant.

Si on n'a pas de solution idéale (crèche), ma compagne va le prendre 1 jour / semaine mais ça laisse au moins 1 autre journée à assumer, sans parler des vacances...
De mon côté, j'ai commencé un nouveau boulot il y a 15 jours, lequel est actuellement en horaires un peu décalés et impliquera des déplacements. Difficile de concilier avec ça, ce qui est assez désespérant dans notre société : on a un peu les boules que ce soit Madame qui se retrouve à l'assumer alors qu'elle monte une activité en indépendante...

----------


## SuperLowl

Ah putain oui ça fait rager !
Bon faut espérer que ça va se débloquer. Des parents bloquent des places chez une AM en attendant une place en crèche, des places en crèche se libèrent parce qu'une famille déménage, etc.  :;):

----------


## LeLiquid

> Si, il a plus ou moins goûté à tout je pense. Mais cuit. Il commence les fruits crus mais je me posais la question sur les légumes qui sont peut-être plus particuliers niveau digestion..


Nous ça fait plusieurs mois qu'elle bouffe des fruits crus (elle a 10 mois la), on a fait les cons ou bien ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tahia

> Nous ça fait plusieurs mois qu'elle bouffe des fruits crus (elle a 10 mois la), on a fait les cons ou bien ?


Si elle est vivante et qu'elle en redemande, ça doit être bon. ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

Elle est peut être comme son père. Idiote.  ::ninja::

----------


## SuperLowl

> Nous ça fait plusieurs mois qu'elle bouffe des fruits crus (elle a 10 mois la), on a fait les cons ou bien ?


Non. Juste que nous, il a mis du temps avec les morceaux. Encore aujourd'hui, il peut lui arriver de recracher une cuillère parce que y'a un morceau au milieu de sa purée. C'est pas systématique mais ça lui arrive. A côté de ça, il croque ses gateaux sans problème. C'est juste qu'il n'aime pas la surprise du morceau là où il n'est pas vraiment censé y en avoir.

----------


## fishinou

Ah oui comme mon fils de 7 ans  ::ninja::

----------


## Paul Verveine

Côté repas, pour les légumes crus, il faut surtout bien les peler, qu’ils puissent être écrasés entre les mâchoires ou langue/palais.

Il va vite les recracher dans le cas contraire.

----------


## SuperLowl

Oui j'avais pensé à ça pour la tomate notamment. Enlever la peau et les graines.

Merci.

----------


## Paul Verveine

Nous n’avons pas été jusqu’à retirer les graines  :;):

----------


## Doniazade

> De mémoire, passé un an, il a quand même accès à pas mal de choses. Les aliments pour lesquels il faut encore attendre, ce sont essentiellement les légumineuses.


What ?  :^_^:  Mon fils a bouffé des pois chiches, lentilles et autres haricots depuis qu'il a 6 mois, sans problème. Il adore ça. Faut juste les écraser un peu au début. 
Sinon les légumes et fruits crus, ya pas de souci non plus, faut juste y aller mollo sur les quantités s'il a l'estomac fragile. Et selon le nombre de dents, ça passera plus ou moins bien. MiniLoutre commence juste à apprécier le concombre, par contre les tomates (qu'on a jamais pelées d'ailleurs), il s'en fait une ventrée à chaque fois. Les fruits j'en parle même pas.
Les seules adaptations indispensables, c'est de couper les tomates cerise, raisins et autres myrtilles en 2 ou 4.

----------


## Ithilsul

> What ?  Mon fils a bouffé des pois chiches, lentilles et autres haricots depuis qu'il a 6 mois, sans problème. Il adore ça. Faut juste les écraser un peu au début.


Oh ben tant mieux ! Mais de ce que je m'en rappelle, ça reste des aliments difficile à digérer pour leurs estomacs, d'où le fait d'attendre qu'ils soient assez âgés. Mais tant mieux si ça n'a pas posé de problème pour vous !

----------


## SuperLowl

:tired: 

Bon mettez-vous d'accords sinon moi je me contente d'essayer et de voir s'il aime ou pas.

...
 :tired: 
...
...
 ::w00t::

----------


## Elemorej

C'est beau de voire une idée naitre sniff  ::P: 

Mais totalement en fait, à son age le dernier truc un peu chaud c'est le miel de mémoire, le reste tu peux y aller (modulo gout et bon sens, non les chamalow coca vodka ne sont pas forcément l'idée du siècle  :^_^:   ).

----------


## dragou

Miel et crustacés à éviter vers 1 an, le reste, c'est ok  ::):

----------


## Paul Verveine

Tout ce qui est cacahuètes, amandes aussi.

----------


## Baroudeur

> Tout ce qui est cacahuètes, amandes aussi.


Euh non. Il est même recommandé de les introduire dès 6 mois pour diminuer le risque d'allergie. Sous une forme adaptée bien sûr pour éviter le risque d'étouffement.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Euh non. Il est même recommandé de les introduire dès 6 mois pour diminuer le risque d'allergie. Sous une forme adaptée bien sûr pour éviter le risque d'étouffement.


Ceci (modulo l'âge conseillé, mais en tout cas c'est le plus tôt possible, oui).

----------


## Paul Verveine

Je pensais à la version "physique" pas sous forme de poudre ou autres.

On nous a aussi déconseillé les produits à base de lait cru.

----------


## dragou

> Je pensais à la version "physique" pas sous forme de gâteau ou autres


Bah même la version physique. Vers 9 mois je donnais des petits morceaux d'amandes coupés à mon fils. Il faut bien veiller à ce que ce soit suffisamment petit pour éviter tout étouffement. Bien entendu ça dépend des enfants, le mien avait déjà une belle dentition de requin à ce moment la et il mâchait bien.

edit : effectivement tout ce qui est lait cru il faut éviter, jusque 3ans de mémoire.

----------


## Emile Gravier

Question aux Canard parents gamers : à quel age vous avez mis vos enfants devant des jeux vidéos. On a déjà joué à Mario Kart avec ma fille de 5 ans, ça lui avait plu. Mais là je me tatais pour la mettre devant Minecraft. Ca vous semble un bon age ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ici on a pris le parti d'en rigoler avec mon fils en parlant du bâton du matin, en lui précisant tout de même que c'était un truc privé.


C'est même devenu une blague dans notre bande de potes depuis qu'on voit tous nos fils se tripoter: zizi-bâton ! zizi-bâton ! 


Mon fils (2 ans), quand je le nettoie à cet endroit là, ça fini toujours par les mêmes mots: Encore !  :^_^:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pour les huit ans de mon garçon j'ai "caché" tous mes jeux Steam sauf 5 (de mémoire Ori, Settlers, un jeu de cartes, Hexcells parce que je suis sadique, et Xcom 2), et je lui laisse la main sur le compte. Je vais voir ce qui lui plaît ou ce qui est trop dur  ::): .

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Pour les huit ans de mon garçon j'ai "caché" tous mes jeux Steam sauf 5 (de mémoire Ori, Settlers, un jeu de cartes, Hexcells parce que je suis sadique, et Xcom 2), et je lui laisse la main sur le compte. Je vais voir ce qui lui plaît ou ce qui est trop dur .


XCOM2  ::O:  ::XD::  (connais pas Hexcells)

----------


## Ithilsul

> XCOM2  (connais pas Hexcells)


Ouais j'ai eu la même réflexion. 
Déjà qu'en mode normal je me fais régulièrement poutrer, alors un gamin de 8 ans... (du moins, j'espère  ::ninja:: ).

Sans parler des épisodes de mutation d'un humain en "chose" et les civils abattus...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bon j'enlèverai Xcom. Je mettrai Spec Ops The Line à la place.

----------


## Supergounou

> connais pas Hexcells


Achète, maintenant !

----------


## fishinou

7 ans mon grand crapaud aujourd'hui  :Emo: 

On fête demain, mais pour marquer le coup on a fait un gâteau et je lui ai acheté un range cartes et son tout 1er booster Pokemon. Quand il l'a déballé il à tellement crier j'ai cru qu'il allait sauter au plafond  :Mellow2:

----------


## Primopuelle

> 7 ans mon grand crapaud aujourd'hui 
> 
> On fête demain, mais pour marquer le coup on a fait un gâteau et je lui ai acheté un range cartes et son tout 1er booster Pokemon. Quand il l'a déballé il à tellement crier j'ai cru qu'il allait sauter au plafond


Si jamais c'est pour jouer et qu'il ne connait pas les règles, la boite Académie de Combat est vraiment très bien pour apprendre. 

https://www.cultura.com/p-pokemon-co...hoCPOUQAvD_BwE

----------


## Flad

Je confirme.
On a la v1 ici et c'est un excellent tremplin pour les jeux du même style.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bon j'enlèverai Xcom. Je mettrai Spec Ops The Line à la place.


Vu que beaucoup de gamins font une fixette sur les facteurs, tu ne crois pas que Postal serait plus approprié ?

----------


## fishinou

> Si jamais c'est pour jouer et qu'il ne connait pas les règles, la boite Académie de Combat est vraiment très bien pour apprendre. 
> 
> https://www.cultura.com/p-pokemon-co...hoCPOUQAvD_BwE


Je pense que lui et ses copains n'ont absolument aucune idée qu'il y'a un jeu derrière les cartes  ::XD::  mais je note le conseil merci.

Après si on (surtout moi  ::ninja:: ) tombe là dedans de façon plus sérieuse ... Je risque d'avoir des problèmes ^^

----------


## Zouuu

J'ai essayé de jouer un peu, mais c'était vraiment pas dingue de mon point de vue, et les gosses veulent juste échanger... Je les vois mal "jouer" dans la cours avec les jetons & co. 

Bref, j'étais venu conseiller un livre CD (à partir de 5-6 ans) qui tourne pas mal en ce moment à la maison : Un pique-nique au soleil https://www.lamontagnesecrete.com/po...que-au-soleil/



Y a des belles chansons genre ca ou ca


Il y a quelques années, la mélodie des tuyaux avait été plébiscité ici (à raison), je rajoute une ref  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sinon je ne crois pas  l'avoir vu ici, mais on a acheté un livre assez sympa. 

C'est coloré, c'est rigolo, et ça permet aux gosses de comprendre qu'en fait, tous les parents du monde se ressemblent...

----------


## Wobak

> Je pense que lui et ses copains n'ont absolument aucune idée qu'il y'a un jeu derrière les cartes  mais je note le conseil merci.
> 
> Après si on (surtout moi ) tombe là dedans de façon plus sérieuse ... Je risque d'avoir des problèmes ^^


Je l'ai pris pour les miens, et du coup y'a des decks dans le jeu. On a fait une règle simple : ils ont des cartes à collectionner de leur côté, et les cartes du jeu n'ont pas le droit de sortir du jeu pour circuler en échange. Du coup ils ont fait des Decks pour jouer en plus du Deck de base, et ils ont d'autres cartes qu'ils collectionnent en plus de ça.

----------


## Ventilo

Je suis planqué dans une pièce pendant que 7 gamins hurlent sous la supervision de ma femme qui organise une chasse aux trésors.

C'est à quel âge déjà qu'ils s'enferment dans leurs chambres en fumant des joints ?  ::O:

----------


## Tahia

> Je suis planqué dans une pièce pendant que 7 gamins hurlent sous la supervision de ma femme qui organise une chasse aux trésors.
> 
> C'est à quel âge déjà qu'ils s'enferment dans leurs chambres en fumant des joints ?


Si tu te planques c'est que t'es un trésor à trouver aussi ? Si c'est le cas, vla la tronche que vont faire les gamins  ::P:

----------


## Ventilo

Les gamins m'adorent, ils ne lisent pas cpc eux  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Les gamins m'adorent, ils ne lisent pas cpc eux


Double preuve qu'ils ont mauvais goût alors  :^_^:

----------


## Ithilsul

Bon, mini bout a 2 ans et 2 mois et nous fait un _terrible two_ assez surprenant, de mon point de vue.

Étonnamment, le soir se passe plutôt bien : avec un rituel bien organisé et un peu plus long qu'avant, on arrive (enfin) à le mettre au lit et le laisser sans que ce ne soit la guerre. 

Par contre en journée, il est exécrable à de nombreuses reprises. Ça commence dès le matin lorsqu'on le dépose chez sa nounou : alors qu'il peut parfois être très content de retrouver les copains, il lui arrive de partir en crise de hurlements. Il lui a fait ça plusieurs fois dans la journée, tout au long de la semaine dernière, accompagné de se frapper la tête sur le sol voire la frapper elle.
On a eu des épisodes similaires à la maison où il hurle pendant 10 minutes, se campe face à moi en hurlant, se frappe la tête sur le sol et jette des objets. Le prendre dans les bras et le serrer ne change rien (si ce n'est de perdre de l'audition) ; le laisser seul peut l'amener à se questionner sur ce qu'il fait mais implique aussi de le laisser sans surveillance s'il veut se frapper, et même si ça soulage de partir, je n'aime pas trop ça. 

Même la nounou, dont c'est le boulot et qui est du genre très calme, nous a dit ne plus savoir comment faire. Hier, elle a appelé ma compagne vers 10 h pour qu'elle parle au petit au téléphone pour le calmer : il hurlait parce qu'il voulait sortir ; l'appel semble l'avoir calmé, mais la démarche me paraît déjà un peu limite. La nounou reconnaît qu'elle ne le supporte plus qu'elle arrive au bout de se ses connaissances et compétences , et qu'elle "n'en peut plus".

Par contre je viens d'apprendre que ce matin, après 1 h à essayer de le calmer avec ma compagne au moment de le déposer, elle a tout bonnement... refusé de le prendre.  ::O: 

C'est quelque chose qui vous est déjà arrivé (le comportement de la nounou, parce que j'imagine que le _terrible two_, vous connaissez) ?


Là, on va passer à l'étape pédopsychiatre parce que ça devient préoccupant et extrêmement lourd (ma compagne m'a dit par message ce matin qu'elle devenait dangereuse avec lui face à son comportement, alors qu'elle a toujours été d'un zen impressionnant), il exprime trop de tensions physiques tout en n'ayant pas encore le langage pour exprimer clairement ce dont il a besoin. Reste à trouver quelqu'un "au pif" vu que nous n, avons pas de recommandations.

----------


## Tahia

> Bon, mini bout a 2 ans et 2 mois et nous fait un _terrible two_ assez surprenant, de mon point de vue.
> 
> Étonnamment, le soir se passe plutôt bien : avec un rituel bien organisé et un peu plus long qu'avant, on arrive (enfin) à le mettre au lit et le laisser sans que ce ne soit la guerre. 
> 
> Par contre en journée, il est exécrable à de nombreuses reprises. Ça commence dès le matin lorsqu'on le dépose chez sa nounou : alors qu'il peut parfois être très content de retrouver les copains, il lui arrive de partir en crise de hurlements. Il lui a fait ça plusieurs fois dans la journée, tout au long de la semaine dernière, accompagné de se frapper la tête sur le sol voire la frapper elle.
> On a eu des épisodes similaires à la maison où il hurle pendant 10 minutes, se campe face à moi en hurlant, se frappe la tête sur le sol et jette des objets. Le prendre dans les bras et le serrer ne change rien (si ce n'est de perdre de l'audition) ; le laisser seul peut l'amener à se questionner sur ce qu'il fait mais implique aussi de le laisser sans surveillance s'il veut se frapper, et même si ça soulage de partir, je n'aime pas trop ça. 
> 
> Même la nounou, dont c'est le boulot et qui est du genre très calme, nous a dit ne plus savoir comment faire. Hier, elle a appelé ma compagne vers 10 h pour qu'elle parle au petit au téléphone pour le calmer : il hurlait parce qu'il voulait sortir ; l'appel semble l'avoir calmé, mais la démarche me paraît déjà un peu limite. La nounou reconnaît qu'elle ne le supporte plus qu'elle arrive au bout de se ses connaissances et compétences , et qu'elle "n'en peut plus".
> 
> ...


Wow,  ::O:  Je n'ai pas connu ce terrible two. Désolé je n'ai aucune idée de comment t'aider. La relation avec terrible one donne quoi ? Pour la nounou, elle a effectivement le droit de ne plus vouloir le reprendre. Ce qui donnera par contre des facilités sur la rupture de contrat de mémoire si je ne me trompe pas.

----------


## theclaw

> Wow,  Je n'ai pas connu ce terrible two. Désolé je n'ai aucune idée de comment t'aider. La relation avec terrible one donne quoi ? Pour la nounou, elle a effectivement le droit de ne plus vouloir le reprendre. Ce qui donnera par contre des facilités sur la rupture de contrat de mémoire si je ne me trompe pas.


Oui, si la nounou veut arrêter elle a normalement 2 semaines de préavis. Si elle ne les fait pas tu ne les lui doit pas.

Enfin c'était comme ça en 2014  ::P:

----------


## Ventilo

Je ne savais pas que ça portait un nom  ::O: 

Vous avez essayé la douche froide , la paire de baffes, l'exclusion de la maison en pleine nuit, enfin les méthodes traditionnelles et éprouvées donc ?

----------


## Ithilsul

Ah par contre le terme _terrible two_ que j'utilise est en rapport avec la fameuse phase d'affirmation, qui commence vers les 2 ans et dure une année environ. Il est tout seul, pas d'autres frères et sœurs, et depuis sa naissance il s'est assuré de nous vacciner contre le fait de remettre le couvert.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, si la nounou veut arrêter elle a normalement 2 semaines de préavis. Si elle ne les fait pas tu ne les lui doit pas.
> 
> Enfin c'était comme ça en 2014


En l'occurrence c'était de refuser de le prendre au moins sur une journée, devant la porte. Son contrat se termine dans 2 semaines dans tous les cas.





> Je ne savais pas que ça portait un nom 
> 
> Vous avez essayé la douche froide , la paire de baffes, l'exclusion de la maison en pleine nuit, enfin les méthodes traditionnelles et éprouvées donc ?


 :^_^: 

Pour l'instant il y a échappé mais parfois ça se rapproche dangereusement pour lui...

----------


## fishinou

Je ne peux pas aider car pour moi le terrible two c'est une légende urbaine :-/

Mais je peux vous souhaiter bon courage, ça doit pas être facile. Avec un peu de chance si c'est pas passé d'ici là, ça ira mieux quand il saura s'exprimer un peu mieux.

Respect Robustesse à vous !

----------


## Tahia

> Ah par contre le _terrible two_ que juriste est en rapport avec la fameuse phase d'affirmation, qui commence vers les 2 ans et dure une année environ. Il est tout seul, pas d'autres frères et sœurs, et depuis sa naissance il s'est assuré de nous vacciner contre le fait de remettre le couvert.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH !  ::O:  Euh, bah personnellement pour mes 2 enfants niveau nounou ça a été nickel. A la maison, vers ces eaux là, hum serrer la vis, beaucoup d'explication, de câlins, de tendresse, de bisous mais de fermeté et pas mal de défouloir type vélo trottinette accro branche, parc etc... En fait on a fait le choix de les sortir un maximum pour qu'ils puissent tout simplement se défouler le plus possible. Ma foi ça a bien marché. Bon je me retrouve maintenant avec un petit de 4 ans qui fait les bols dans les pumptrack en trottinette et qui monte les barres de pompier sur les structures comme si il était a koh lantha  ::ninja::

----------


## fishinou

> Bon je me retrouve maintenant avec un petit de 4 ans qui fait les bols dans les pumptrack en trottinette et qui monte les barres de pompier sur les structures comme si il était a koh lantha


Et ça se passe bien ou vous avez une carte VIP aux urgences ?

----------


## Tahia

> Et ça se passe bien ou vous avez une carte VIP aux urgences ?


Jamais eut un seul bobo.  :Cigare: . Bon là le problème c'est que maintenant il essaie le parkour  ::ninja::  et s'amuse à sauter du haut des structures au lieu de descendre par la barre de pompier qu'il a utilisé pour monter. Bref un vrai casse cou qu'il faut un peu freiner maintenant. On lui a coupé les cheveux court on dirait Mickel Scopfield dans Prison Break, et ce petit chenapan il a rien trouvé de mieux à la récré que de faire comme les bagnards du coup... il fait de la muscu avec ses copains dans la cour  ::XD:: , la maitresse était morte de rire quand elle nous l'a dit.

Sa grande sœur c'est pas mieux  ::wub::  après tout le petit à imité sa sœur  ::ninja:: , à 9 ans elle a largement la taille pour faire n'importe quel attraction, et surtout aucune peur pour les faire... Donc autant l'accro branche bah elle se jette avec joie dans les grande tyrolienne, et elle peut monté seule et faire tous les parcours sans qu'on ai besoin de surveiller, autant dans un parc d'attraction, bah on est obligé de se sacrifier pour l'accompagner avec la peur au ventre alors qu'elle, elle rigole dans ces putains de montagnes russes. Bon on essaie quand même d'emmener le beau frère le plus souvent pour le faire à notre place car lui aussi il aime bien ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Question aux Canard parents gamers : à quel age vous avez mis vos enfants devant des jeux vidéos.


J'ai mis mon fils devant Pinball FX3, à la veille de ses 4 ans. 
Je sais, c'est monstrueux. 
Depuis, il aime bien, il fait une partie, change de table ensuite, et au bout de 4-5 tables il en a assez.
En gros, ça doit l'occuper un gros quart d'heure tous les 15 jours. 
Il aime bien essayer de renvoyer la bille et ensuite l'idée d'inscrire un score au tableau, avec son prénom, ça le motive beaucoup (il est pas mal dans la compétition en général).
J'ai essayé un jeu des 7 erreurs avec des chiens, mais ça le gave direct.
Sinon, il aime bien regarder les animaux dans Planet Zoo et dans Jurassic World avec moi, mais comme ne je suis pas très jeux de gestion, je ne parviens pas à lui montrer tous animaux possibles, il faudrait que je passe des heures dessus à développer le parc, mais même en mode créatif, je me heurte à l'interface, d'assez longs tutos sont incontournables pour s'approprier les fonctions. 

Et j'ai vu qu'il existait des jeux Bob l"Eponge, Pat Patrouille, Gigantosaurus, mais j'évite de lui montrer. C'est trop complexe pour son âge et un peu plus susceptible de l'accrocher, en profitant du fait qu'il connaisse ces univers par la TV.

----------


## theclaw

Vers 5 ans je pense, pour ce qui est de lui laisser de l'autonomie avec des jeux "à elle" (genre Toca World). Mais elle a du "jouer" à des trucs avant. On est des parents nuls  ::P:

----------


## NaliReverse

> Bon, mini bout a 2 ans et 2 mois et nous fait un _terrible two_ assez surprenant, de mon point de vue.
> 
> Étonnamment, le soir se passe plutôt bien : avec un rituel bien organisé et un peu plus long qu'avant, on arrive (enfin) à le mettre au lit et le laisser sans que ce ne soit la guerre. 
> 
> Par contre en journée, il est exécrable à de nombreuses reprises. Ça commence dès le matin lorsqu'on le dépose chez sa nounou : alors qu'il peut parfois être très content de retrouver les copains, il lui arrive de partir en crise de hurlements. Il lui a fait ça plusieurs fois dans la journée, tout au long de la semaine dernière, accompagné de se frapper la tête sur le sol voire la frapper elle.
> On a eu des épisodes similaires à la maison où il hurle pendant 10 minutes, se campe face à moi en hurlant, se frappe la tête sur le sol et jette des objets. Le prendre dans les bras et le serrer ne change rien (si ce n'est de perdre de l'audition) ; le laisser seul peut l'amener à se questionner sur ce qu'il fait mais implique aussi de le laisser sans surveillance s'il veut se frapper, et même si ça soulage de partir, je n'aime pas trop ça. 
> 
> Même la nounou, dont c'est le boulot et qui est du genre très calme, nous a dit ne plus savoir comment faire. Hier, elle a appelé ma compagne vers 10 h pour qu'elle parle au petit au téléphone pour le calmer : il hurlait parce qu'il voulait sortir ; l'appel semble l'avoir calmé, mais la démarche me paraît déjà un peu limite. La nounou reconnaît qu'elle ne le supporte plus qu'elle arrive au bout de se ses connaissances et compétences , et qu'elle "n'en peut plus".
> 
> ...


Nous avons eu ça avec notre deuxième, elle faisait des crises, cris, pleurs, tapage de tête contre le sol ou elle essayait de nous taper. C'est pas une période très facile c'est clair.
En général on la laissait extérioriser, elle en avait besoin, on essayait d'anticiper quand elle allait se taper la tête pour l'en empêcher mais au final ils n'y vont pas non plus extrêmement fort, pas au point que ça soit grave, elle a eu des bleus ou bosses mais c'est tout.
Quand elle essayait de nous taper on lui répétait non, qu'on ne tapait pas et on l'en empêchait au maximum mais jamais trop brutalement, on la repoussait simplement.
C'est super dur de rester zen, on a nous aussi pété les plombs parfois et hurlé et il arrivait à mon mari d'être un peu trop brutal, genre serrer trop fort quand il la repoussait, mais jamais violent non plus.
Quand je voyais qu'il était un peu à bout je lui disait de partir.
On se relayait, l'un de nous allait avec elle dans sa chambre pendant sa crise et l'autre pouvait souffler un peu, ne pas hésiter à carrément sortir de la maison ou de l'appart prendre l'air.

Mais on pouvait souffler en journée car elle était chez la nounou, pas eu de souci de se côté là, notre nounou fait ça depuis plus de 20 ans, elle en a vu passer des gamins et ça ne l'a jamais dérangée. Bon elle était contente de nous la rendre le soir certains jours mais on dialoguait beaucoup et on plaisantait ensemble en mode "allez bon courage !".

On a énormément augmenter les sorties et balades en cette période pour qu'elle puisse se dépenser un max, elle avait aussi la chance d'avoir un grand frère et on les laissait faire les fou-fou à fond le soir.

C'était par période, on allait avoir deux ou trois semaines dures et après une accalmie. Là elle vient d'avoir 3 ans, elle nous a fait une petite rechute pendant un mois, foutu caractère, mais ça va mieux maintenant.

Courage à vous.

----------


## Playford

> Ah par contre le terme _terrible two_ que j'utilise est en rapport avec la fameuse phase d'affirmation, qui commence vers les 2 ans et dure une année environ.


Et qui est suivi du plus méconnu terrible three.

Qui est la même mais un an plus tard (du notamment à l'influence de la première année d'école).  :;):

----------


## Ymnargue

> Question aux Canard parents gamers : à quel age vous avez mis vos enfants devant des jeux vidéos. On a déjà joué à Mario Kart avec ma fille de 5 ans, ça lui avait plu. Mais là je me tatais pour la mettre devant Minecraft. Ca vous semble un bon age ?


Le mien a 10 ans, bientôt 11 ans, et il ne joue à aucun jeux vidéo, ni chez moi, ni chez sa maman. Il n'a pas de console et ne sait même pas ce qu'est Steam (pourtant l'icône est bien visible dans ma barre des tâches).
Au départ, j'avais envie d'éviter les jeux vidéos autant que possible sans pour autant que ce ne soit une interdiction. Je lui ai acheté une SNESMini y'a 2 ans je pense. Il a joué 1heure. 
Il n'a jamais été demandeur. Parfois, il aime bien regarder un peu son papa jouer à un jeu de stratégie mais rien d'autre.

Sans aucune transition, pour mon anniversaire, il s'est levé 1h avant moi et il est allé acheter le petit dej'. 
Je dis ça pour celles et ceux qui galèrent avec les plus petits. Un jour, ça passe  ::):

----------


## NaliReverse

> Et qui suivi du plus méconnu terrible three.
> 
> Qui est la même mais un an plus tard (du notamment à l'influence de la première année d'école).


Et le fucking four qui est pas mal non plus, une mini crise d'adolescence.

----------


## Sharn

L'horrific five est costaud aussi.

----------


## Zouuu

Sans parler du diabolic six....

----------


## Playford

On dit souvent au jeunes parents que les moments problématiques ne sont que des phases. Ce qu'on ne leur dit pas c'est que ces phases s'enchainent sans interruption.  ::P:

----------


## Fastela

> Question aux Canard parents gamers : à quel age vous avez mis vos enfants devant des jeux vidéos. On a déjà joué à Mario Kart avec ma fille de 5 ans, ça lui avait plu. Mais là je me tatais pour la mettre devant Minecraft. Ca vous semble un bon age ?


Mon fils a bientôt 6 ans. On a commencé les jeux vidéo cette année, mais c'est moi qui joue et lui regarde ça comme un dessin animé, ou alors il participe et me dit quoi faire ou s'il y a des trucs à explorer.

On joue à Hollow Knight (j'évite les trucs un peu dark avec lui genre les Abysses), Zelda (il adore regarder dans le guide pour me dire quoi faire). Il joue un petit peu à Animal Crossing tout seul (on doit lui lire tous les textes) et pour l'instant le seul jeu où il est en totale autonomie c'est Picross (merci le mode correction automatique).

Minecraft ça peut le faire mais plutôt en mode créatif, le mode survie met quand même bien la pression et ce serait con de lui créer une phobie de la nuit / du noir. La fille d'une copine a 7 ans, elle adore Minecraft car elle peut créer tout ce qu'elle veut.

----------


## theclaw

Mine craft ma fille joue aussi en creatif

----------


## Ithilsul

> Nous avons eu ça avec notre deuxième, elle faisait des crises, cris, pleurs, tapage de tête contre le sol ou elle essayait de nous taper. C'est pas une période très facile c'est clair.
> En général on la laissait extérioriser, elle en avait besoin, on essayait d'anticiper quand elle allait se taper la tête pour l'en empêcher mais au final ils n'y vont pas non plus extrêmement fort, pas au point que ça soit grave, elle a eu des bleus ou bosses mais c'est tout.
> Quand elle essayait de nous taper on lui répétait non, qu'on ne tapait pas et on l'en empêchait au maximum mais jamais trop brutalement, on la repoussait simplement.
> C'est super dur de rester zen, on a nous aussi pété les plombs parfois et hurlé et il arrivait à mon mari d'être un peu trop brutal, genre serrer trop fort quand il la repoussait, mais jamais violent non plus.
> Quand je voyais qu'il était un peu à bout je lui disait de partir.
> On se relayait, l'un de nous allait avec elle dans sa chambre pendant sa crise et l'autre pouvait souffler un peu, ne pas hésiter à carrément sortir de la maison ou de l'appart prendre l'air.
> 
> Mais on pouvait souffler en journée car elle était chez la nounou, pas eu de souci de se côté là, notre nounou fait ça depuis plus de 20 ans, elle en a vu passer des gamins et ça ne l'a jamais dérangée. Bon elle était contente de nous la rendre le soir certains jours mais on dialoguait beaucoup et on plaisantait ensemble en mode "allez bon courage !".
> 
> ...



Merci pour ce retour détaillé. 



Concernant les activités, il passe beaucoup de temps en extérieur avec la nounou. On essaiera d'être attentifs à son attitude suite à ça, si les crises sont inversement proportionnelles au défoulement, notamment l'après-midi. D'où d'ailleurs peut-être la tension de début de journée lorsqu'on le dépose, où il n'a pas encore eu le temps d'évacuer ce qu'il a pu accumuler. Quoi qu'il en soit, ça me semble tout de même un peu problématique qu'en 2 heures d'éveil ça soit à un tel niveau. 

Ces derniers jours, il est effectivement un peu plus fou-fou le soir, on va essayer de jouer sur ça si c'est une manière de le faire extérioriser quelque chose qu'il n'aura pas à évacuer le lendemain, même si je ne sais pas dans quelle mesure ça se "transmet" d'un jour sur l'autre.


Quant à la nounou, la nôtre est aussi plutôt expérimentée, même si je n'apprécie pas trop sa réticence dès que les enfants ne sont pas ultra cool. Par le passé elle nous l'a déjà refilé parce qu'il pleurait beaucoup, disant qu'il était malade, alors que c'était très probablement une poussée dentaire qui lui faisait mal. Elle a même été jusqu'à nous dire il y a quelques mois "s'il est comme ça demain je ne le prends pas".  :tired: 




> On dit souvent au jeunes parents que les moments problématiques ne sont que des phases. Ce qu'on ne leur dit pas c'est que ces phases s'enchainent sans interruption.


 :Sweat:

----------


## theclaw

T's des nounous sur lesquelles tout glisse et savent quasiment tout gérer et d'autres qui pensent qu'il suffit de poser les 3 gamins pour qu'ils dorment 3 heures. Tous ensemble.

----------


## fishinou

> Sans parler du diabolic six....


Mon grand entame son perfect seven alors que le petit est dans son sweet four  :Bath: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## theclaw

Attendez l'apocalyptic 13

----------


## Flad

> Mon grand entame son perfect seven alors que le petit est dans son sweet four


La chance, moi ma fille me fait un seven's heaven.

----------


## laetik

Avec ma fille de presque 6ans, on a fini le jeu *Lego The Hobbit* en coop. Ca lui a bien plu surtout qu'on avait lu le livre peu de temps avant. Ce n'est pas frustrant pour elle (on ne meurt jamais) quelques QTE pour mettre un peu la pression (mais totalement faisable). On va tenter le *Lego Batman 3* (les 2 premiers ont pris un coup de vieux et maniabilité bof). 

En backseat on avait fait *Alba* (a retester en autonomie) et un peu de *Subnautica*. 

En autonomie je lui laisse faire *Dorfromantik* et maintenant qu'elle lit je vais voir pour *Carto*.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Sans parler du diabolic six....


Non tu dois confondre, c'est l'_electric six_

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Merci pour ce retour détaillé. 
> 
> 
> 
> Concernant les activités, il passe beaucoup de temps en extérieur avec la nounou. On essaiera d'être attentifs à son attitude suite à ça, si les crises sont inversement proportionnelles au défoulement, notamment l'après-midi. D'où d'ailleurs peut-être la tension de début de journée lorsqu'on le dépose, où il n'a pas encore eu le temps d'évacuer ce qu'il a pu accumuler. Quoi qu'il en soit, ça me semble tout de même un peu problématique qu'en 2 heures d'éveil ça soit à un tel niveau. 
> 
> Ces derniers jours, il est effectivement un peu plus fou-fou le soir, on va essayer de jouer sur ça si c'est une manière de le faire extérioriser quelque chose qu'il n'aura pas à évacuer le lendemain, même si je ne sais pas dans quelle mesure ça se "transmet" d'un jour sur l'autre.
> 
> 
> Quant à la nounou, la nôtre est aussi plutôt expérimentée, même si je n'apprécie pas trop sa réticence dès que les enfants ne sont pas ultra cool. Par le passé elle nous l'a déjà refilé parce qu'il pleurait beaucoup, disant qu'il était malade, alors que c'était très probablement une poussée dentaire qui lui faisait mal. Elle a même été jusqu'à nous dire il y a quelques mois "s'il est comme ça demain je ne le prends pas".


Il serait peut-être pas idiot de s'assurer qu'il n'y a pas un souci physiologique genre avec un rdv chez le médecin ou un pédiatre ?

Sinon, le plus simple pour une évaluation psy, c'est en CAMSP.

Bon courage !

----------


## Playford

> Non tu dois confondre, c'est l'_electric six_


 ::wub::  :Vibre:

----------


## Ithilsul

> Il serait peut-être pas idiot de s'assurer qu'il n'y a pas un souci physiologique genre avec un rdv chez le médecin ou un pédiatre ?
> 
> Sinon, le plus simple pour une évaluation psy, c'est en CAMSP.
> 
> Bon courage !


Pédiatre vue il y a 5 semaines pour sa visite des 2 ans, rien de très particulier.
On a besoin de mieux comprendre ce qu'il peut se passer dans sa tête, d'où la quête du pédopsychiatre évoquée dans mon premier message.

Merci pour le conseil du CAMSP, celui de mon département est à une rue de chez moi !

----------


## Ventilo

Ici 5 et 7 ans, ils n'ont jamais touché à une manette et ne savent toujours pas ou est le bouton ok de la télécommande.
Par contre j'ai finis Zelda 3 avec eux à coté, et là on joue à Astro play room sur la PS5.
Eternel problème c'est la crise quand on arrête la partie.

J'ai testé Spider man avec le + petit a côté, je sens que ça le stress énormément.


Autre sujet conseil d'école :
Il n'y a que 8 élèves en CE1 à la rentrée.
13 CP
17 CE2.

La répartition est donc évidente : 
13 CP + 4 CE1
17 CE2 + 4 CE1

 ::w00t::  ::huh::  ::mellow::  ::blink:: 
Je vais essayer d'en discuter avec la directrice, mais elle part en retraite, a mon avis c'est plié.

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Mon fils a bientôt 6 ans. On a commencé les jeux vidéo cette année, mais c'est moi qui joue et lui regarde ça comme un dessin animé, ou alors il participe et me dit quoi faire ou s'il y a des trucs à explorer.
> 
> On joue à Hollow Knight (j'évite les trucs un peu dark avec lui genre les Abysses), Zelda (il adore regarder dans le guide pour me dire quoi faire). Il joue un petit peu à Animal Crossing tout seul (on doit lui lire tous les textes) et pour l'instant le seul jeu où il est en totale autonomie c'est Picross (merci le mode correction automatique).
> 
> Minecraft ça peut le faire mais plutôt en mode créatif, le mode survie met quand même bien la pression et ce serait con de lui créer une phobie de la nuit / du noir. La fille d'une copine a 7 ans, elle adore Minecraft car elle peut créer tout ce qu'elle veut.


Je l'ai mise sur le mode créatif dimanche. La gestion de la souris est compliquée encore.

Mais en revanche, en 5s elle avait capté comment enchaîner avancer et sauter de manière fluide au clavier.

Donc au final, j'ai mis avec le jour permanent, elle explore l'univers en se baladant et ne construit rien pour le moment et ça l'éclate de juste voir un personnage qui se déplace en suivant ses ordres. On va y aller progressivement mais elle a adoré et elle a demandé à rejouer aujourd'hui (mais j'ai dit non, seulement 45 mn le weekend pour le moment).

----------


## fishinou

> La répartition est donc évidente : 
> 13 CP + 4 CE1
> 17 CE2 + 4 CE1
> 
> 
> Je vais essayer d'en discuter avec la directrice, mais elle part en retraite, a mon avis c'est plié.


C'est quoi qui te choque ? Tu voudrais une classe de 8 CE1 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ckao

La directrice de l'école de notre fils a annoncé hier soir au conseil d'école vouloir faire appel à une réflexologue plantaire pour "détecter et atténuer les traumatismes ressentis par les enfants lors de l'accouchement"  :Vibre: 
Mme Ckao a triggé directement là dessus et m'a même annoncé que si ça se fait elle envisagera le changement d'école, elle a quand même demandé pour rester diplomate qu'on lui transmette des études sérieuses sur l'intérêt de la discipline. 
La directrice a essayé d'appuyer sur le fait que cette réflexologue (infirmière de formation) est très bonne dans le suivi psychologique des enfants mais Mme Ckao étant psychologue ça n'a pas arrangé les choses  :^_^:

----------


## Ymnargue

> La directrice de l'école de notre fils a annoncé hier soir au conseil d'école vouloir faire appel à une réflexologue plantaire pour "détecter et atténuer les traumatismes ressentis par les enfants lors de l'accouchement" 
> Mme Ckao a triggé directement là dessus et m'a même annoncé que si ça se fait elle envisagera le changement d'école, elle a quand même demandé pour rester diplomate qu'on lui transmette des études sérieuses sur l'intérêt de la discipline. 
> La directrice a essayé d'appuyer sur le fait que cette réflexologue (infirmière de formation) est très bonne dans le suivi psychologique des enfants mais Mme Ckao étant psychologue ça n'a pas arrangé les choses


Ah non mais moi, pour un truc pareil, je suis d'accord avec ta madame, je change l'école directement.
Ca me dérange pas, éventuellement, si c'est une proposition sur base d'une inscription. Mais si c'est imposé, à un moment, faut arrêter les délires hein.

----------


## Primopuelle

Tu ne peux pas imposer ce genre d'intervention. Enfin, ça m'étonnerait en tout cas.
Mais rien que pour le principe, en effet ça me ferait bondir aussi.

----------


## theclaw

> Ici 5 et 7 ans, ils n'ont jamais touché à une manette et ne savent toujours pas ou est le bouton ok de la télécommande.
> Par contre j'ai finis Zelda 3 avec eux à coté, et là on joue à Astro play room sur la PS5.
> Eternel problème c'est la crise quand on arrête la partie.
> 
> J'ai testé Spider man avec le + petit a côté, je sens que ça le stress énormément.
> 
> 
> Autre sujet conseil d'école :
> Il n'y a que 8 élèves en CE1 à la rentrée.
> ...


C'est pas pour éviter une classe unique à 38 ?  ::P:

----------


## Ckao

Je ne sais pas si ce serait imposé mais c'est vraiment le principe qui nous dérange oui, en fait cette directrice a eu un enfant l'année dernière et elle semble avoir tendance à vouloir faire profiter tous les autres enfants des "soins" prodigués à sa fille.

----------


## fishinou

> La directrice de l'école de notre fils a annoncé hier soir au conseil d'école vouloir faire appel à une réflexologue plantaire pour "détecter et atténuer les traumatismes ressentis par les enfants lors de l'accouchement"


 :Mellow2: 

Elle a trop d'argent dans son école la directrice qu'elle veut faire croquer sa copine ?

----------


## theclaw

> Elle a trop d'argent dans son école la directrice qu'elle veut faire croquer sa copine ?


Ca ressemble tellement à ça  ::):

----------


## Ventilo

> C'est quoi qui te choque ? Tu voudrais une classe de 8 CE1 ?


13 cp + 8 ce1 ca semble plus logique.
Ce matin la directrice a évoqué des problèmes de comportement.
elle a du mal a tenir 8 gamins de cp.
2 présentent (des retours que j'ai) de vraies difficultés mais ne crois surtout qu'elle a du mal a gérer des garçons très dynamique.
Alors a voir s'il y a 4 gamins qui auraient besoin de redoubler le cp, mais je suis dubitatif. A voir la réaction des parents. Typiquement elle m'annonce que ma fille part en cp ce1 je fais le siège de son bureau.

----------


## Primopuelle

Donc ta solution serait d'avoir un cp-ce1 mais si ta fille part en cp-ce1 tu vas gueuler ?
Mais sinon le programme sera le même pour les deux ce1 hein, peu importe où ils sont, ceux en cp-ce1 vont pas refaire un cp.

----------


## theclaw

Je pense qu'ils sont coincés par le fait que la logique voudrait un classe CE1-CE2 mais qu'alors t'as plus assez de CP pour faire une classe entière.

----------


## fishinou

> Je pense qu'ils sont coincés par le fait que la logique voudrait un classe CE1-CE2 mais qu'alors t'as plus assez de CP pour faire une classe entière.


Quel logique ?

Pourquoi est-ce que CE1/CE2 serait plus logique que CP/CE1 ?

Comme dit plus haut, si il y'a des futurs CE1 plus en difficulté que les autres, ça me semble pas con de les mettre avec les CP.

Quand à aller faire le siège du bureau de la directrice, histoire de bien griller sa fille dans l'école ... Mouais.

----------


## theclaw

> Quel logique ?
> 
> Pourquoi est-ce que CE1/CE2 serait plus logique que CP/CE1 ?
> 
> Comme dit plus haut, si il y'a des futurs CE1 plus en difficulté que les autres, ça me semble pas con de les mettre avec les CP.
> 
> Quand à aller faire le siège du bureau de la directrice, histoire de bien griller sa fille dans l'école ... Mouais.


Parce que dans leur configuration, coller 8 CE1 avec 17 CP (donc 2 fois plus) ça veut dire que l'instit sera surtout concentré sur les CP. C'est moins grave dans une config CE1/CE2 avec les CE1 en légère minorité (8 vs 13) qui bénéficieront aussi d'une partie de l'enseignement donné au CE2, 

Enfin bon, j'imagine qu'on a tous un avis.

----------


## Ventilo

Je trouve que tous les gamins sont perdants.
Les ce1 qui vont se retrouver sans leurs camarades, isolés a 4 dans une classe.
Les gamins de ce2 qui n'auront pas leur maîtresse a plein temps.
Et les gamins de cp parce qu'ils ne récupèrent que les éléments turbulents des ce1.

Pour le cas de ma fille si elle devait se retrouver sans ses amis a supporter le gamin qui fout le bordel oui je pense que je ne serai pas inactif.
D'autre parents sont comme moi mais jai pas vu tout le monde, peut être que certains sont contents.

M'enfin je sentais une émulation dans la classe avec ceux qui ont des difficultés en lecture vouloir rattraper les autres, et ils vont se comparer a qui l'année prochaine ? On parle de 2 gamins qui vont etre coincé entre 13 cp et un sur actif et un autiste.

Etsi ca se trouve tous les parents sont contents comme ca et personne n'ira raler a part les 2 qui l'ont fait ce matin et se contenteront de voir leurs gosses avec les ce2.  ::P:

----------


## fishinou

Ok je vois le point.

Mais du coup mettre les meilleurs CE1 avec les CE2 et les "moins bons" avec les CPs me semble pas déconnant.

Mais je suis sûr qu'on peut trouver des argument pour faire l'inverse aussi  ::P:

----------


## theclaw

> Ok je vois le point.
> 
> Mais du coup mettre les meilleurs CE1 avec les CE2 et les "moins bons" avec les CPs me semble pas déconnant.
> 
> Mais je suis sûr qu'on peut trouver des argument pour faire l'inverse aussi


Par exemple ne pas stigmatiser les perturbateurs  ::):

----------


## fishinou

> Par exemple ne pas stigmatiser les perturbateurs


Vaste débat.

Les perturbateurs personnes n'en veut en fait, et pourtant il faut bien les mettre quelque part.

Je serai curieux de connaître la solution optimal de Ventilo dans ce cas précis. (Autre que : ma fille dans la classe sans le reloud ni l'autiste).
En sachant qu'à priori les 8 CE1 dans la même classe c'est pas jouable.

----------


## Kiyo

Ça pourrait être jouable, avec un cp-ce2 et un ce1-ce2.

La solution du groupe séparé en 4/4 me semble en effet un choix atypique.

----------


## theclaw

CP-CE2  c'est chaud quand même.

----------


## Ventilo

Ben 13 cp + 8 ce 1
Et 17 ce2
Ca me semble cohérent en terme d'effectif.

----------


## theclaw

> Ben 13 cp + 8 ce 1
> Et 17 ce2
> Ca me semble cohérent en terme d'effectif.


Ah ben nous on est perdu, tu disais que tu voulais pas.

Je voudrais pas non plus d'ailleurs  ::):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Alors pour vous "rassurer", on a eu le cas avec notre fils. Il y avait 4 CE1 choisi pour être avec les CP. Le choix s'est porté sur les 4 les plus autonomes, les plus "matures" et les plus indépendants afin de venir en aide, le cas échéant aux CP. Ils avaient aussi des cours en classe de CE1 complète certains jours et certaines activités. Mon fils l'a très bien vécu et ça a été très bien perçu par 3 des 4 enfants. La 4ème ayant eu un peu de mal au début car coupée d'une partie de ses copines. Mais sa déconvenue n'a pas duré très longtemps (jusqu'aux vacances de milieu de premier semestre). Et l'année suivant ils ont réintégrés le groupe CE2 complet auréolés d'une mission bien remplie. 
Si c'est fait de manière intelligente et amené comme étant une sorte de récompense, pas de raison que ça se passe mal. A contrario mettre les plus faibles avec les CP se voit tout de suite et ne fait qu'exacerbé leur différence.

----------


## Primopuelle

Nous aussi, c'est loin d'être rare. Notre fils a fait GS-MS avec 5 camarades pendant que tout les autres était en GS-CP. Et cette année pour son CE1 il était en CE1-CE2 pendant que cinq CE1 étaient en GS-CE1. Et y'a pas eu de scandale. Tout va bien.

----------


## theclaw

On n'a pas de recul sur de telles méthodes !  ::ninja::   :;):

----------


## Supergounou

Cette discussion d'experts  :^_^:

----------


## Tahia

> Cette discussion d'experts


Tellement !  :^_^:

----------


## Ithilsul

> Alors pour vous "rassurer", on a eu le cas avec notre fils. Il y avait 4 CE1 choisi pour être avec les CP. Le choix s'est porté sur les 4 les plus autonomes, les plus "matures" et les plus indépendants afin de venir en aide, le cas échéant aux CP. Ils avaient aussi des cours en classe de CE1 complète certains jours et certaines activités. Mon fils l'a très bien vécu et ça a été très bien perçu par 3 des 4 enfants. La 4ème ayant eu un peu de mal au début car coupée d'une partie de ses copines. Mais sa déconvenue n'a pas duré très longtemps (jusqu'aux vacances de milieu de premier semestre). Et l'année suivant ils ont réintégrés le groupe CE2 complet auréolés d'une mission bien remplie. 
> Si c'est fait de manière intelligente et amené comme étant une sorte de récompense, pas de raison que ça se passe mal. A contrario mettre les plus faibles avec les CP se voit tout de suite et ne fait qu'exacerbé leur différence.


Très instructif comme retour, merci.

Je rajoute une petite touche sur le côté "que faire des perturbateurs" avec le témoignage de ma compagne sur son frère (discussion venue sur la table alors qu'on parlait de la stigmatisation que la nounou fait de notre fils maintenant qu'il ne suffit plus de le regarder jouer) : il a très vite été catalogué comme difficile, parce que très nerveux et "instable" (je ne sais pas exactement comment le décrire, je n'étais pas là), essentiellement à cause de gros problèmes de vue qui n'ont été détectés que vers ses 4-5 ans. Il était donc considéré négativement, notamment par les instits. Il a fini par intégrer que l'école (notamment française) n'était pas pour lui, et il est parti à l'étranger (possibilité d'y acquérir une nationalité du fait du passé familial) pour se sentir mieux.

Alors que j'aime beaucoup l'idée du co-développement des enfants, un peu dans ce que me semble être l'esprit (Trigger Warning, je ne connais pas votre avis mais ce n'est pas important ici) Montessori.



Et sur un plan plus perso, retour à une nuit infernale hier : 1 h 30 de réveil, dont 30 mn non-stop à hurler "Mamaaaan" alors qu'elle était à côté de lui ou le portait, qu'on était près de lui, qu'on le portait, qu'on lui parlait calmement. Puis un sketch de 45 mn où on l'a pris dans le lit, espérant le rassurer, et où il a alterné la poursuite des crises et l'agitation de "j'ai pour envie de dormir" alors qu'il était 1 h du matin. 

Elle m'a dit qu'elle n'en pouvait plus et allait se jeter par la fenêtre.
Moi je réfléchissais à l'angle optimal pour l'envoyer contre le mur pour qu'il s'assomme. 

On va mourir.  :Sweat:  


D'ailleurs, on a échangé hier avec la maman d'un autre enfant gardé par la nounou, et ça abonde dans ce que disait theclaw : 




> T's des nounous sur lesquelles tout glisse et savent quasiment tout gérer et d'autres qui pensent qu'il suffit de poser les 3 gamins pour qu'ils dorment 3 heures. Tous ensemble.


Lorsque son fils était petit (il a commencé à y aller à ses 8 mois), elle a eu droit à des remarques comme quoi c'était quand même embêtant qu'il ne dorme pas l'après-midi, avec l'implicite que "c'est quand même plus facile à gérer".
Donc clairement, faut pas trop pousser dans la gestion des enfants.  :tired:

----------


## theclaw

C'est plus facilement le cas avec les "nouvelles" nounous, celles qui pensent que c'est facile de gérer le mioches des autres  ::):  Ah ah ah WELCOME TO HELL ! Donc si elles peuvent pas glander pendant que les petits dorment elles les cataloguent difficiles. Pas toutes hein, évidemment.

Les nounous "à l'ancienne" qui en ont vu d'autres, n'ont pas souvent ce problème.

----------


## NaliReverse

Les deux dernières nuits ont été compliquées chez nous aussi avec ma fille.
Ce matin je constate l'apparition de boutons un peu partout sur le corps.
Et là mon mari qui se souvient que la nounou lui a dit lundi qu'un des autres gamins avait la varicelle  :tired: 

C'est peut-être pour ça qu'elle était grognon !

J'ai aussi eu un peu l'expérience de la stigmatisation des perturbateurs avec mon fils. J'ai appris par son instit de CP qu'en début d'année il avait la liste de ses élèves et qu'il y avait une petite étoile à côté des noms de ceux un peu compliqués, information relayée par les instits de maternelles...
J'ai pas trop apprécié qu'il soit catalogué comme ça sans pouvoir prendre un nouveau départ en élémentaire sans apriori, heureusement les instits de primaire de l'école sont tous adorables et bienveillants. Il a sauté une classe et il a accès à des livres ou des activités quand il a fini ses exercices en classe, le "truc" avec lui c'est de l'occuper pour pas qu'il fasse l'andouille et ils l'ont très bien compris.

----------


## Ventilo

Les marmots ont enfin compris comment jouer à la console.
Evidemment les 15 mn autorisés se sont transformés en 30.
Et après 15 mn de cris et de rage, de coups, pour rejouer.

L'expérience est donc officiellement "non concluante, ne pas reproduire"  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> L'expérience est donc officiellement "non concluante, ne pas reproduire"


Tu parles bien d'avoir des gosses là non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ithilsul

Question légalo-nounouesque.

Notre nounou actuelle, donc le contrat court jusqu'à la rentrée, modulo une pause estivale, nous a dit qu'elle ne rempilerait pas. 
Elle nous demande de lui faire une lettre de licenciement.

En l'état, vu que c'est elle qui part, je m'attendrais plutôt à ce que ce soit elle qui nous fasse une lettre de rupture de contrat.
Est-ce que ça change quelque chose en termes d'indemnités ?

J'ai notamment appris par la nouvelle nounou que les indemnités de fin de contrat sont à verser (1/80e de la rémunération brute) mais que cette indemnité n'est due qu'en cas de retrait d'enfant. Tel que je le comprends, si c'est la nounou qui demande à rompre son contrat, ce n'est pas dû.
Est-ce que ce n'est pas pour essayer de nous la mettre à l'envers qu'elle nous demande une lettre de licenciement ?  :tired:

----------


## theclaw

> Question légalo-nounouesque.
> 
> Notre nounou actuelle, donc le contrat court jusqu'à la rentrée, modulo une pause estivale, nous a dit qu'elle ne rempilerait pas. 
> Elle nous demande de lui faire une lettre de licenciement.
> 
> En l'état, vu que c'est elle qui part, je m'attendrais plutôt à ce que ce soit elle qui nous fasse une lettre de rupture de contrat.
> Est-ce que ça change quelque chose en termes d'indemnités ?
> 
> J'ai notamment appris par la nouvelle nounou que les indemnités de fin de contrat sont à verser (1/80e de la rémunération brute) mais que cette indemnité n'est due qu'en cas de retrait d'enfant. Tel que je le comprends, si c'est la nounou qui demande à rompre son contrat, ce n'est pas dû.
> *Est-ce que ce n'est pas pour essayer de nous la mettre à l'envers qu'elle nous demande une lettre de licenciement ?*


Oui

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Question légalo-nounouesque.
> 
> Notre nounou actuelle, donc le contrat court jusqu'à la rentrée, modulo une pause estivale, nous a dit qu'elle ne rempilerait pas. 
> Elle nous demande de lui faire une lettre de licenciement.
> 
> En l'état, vu que c'est elle qui part, je m'attendrais plutôt à ce que ce soit elle qui nous fasse une lettre de rupture de contrat.
> Est-ce que ça change quelque chose en termes d'indemnités ?
> 
> J'ai notamment appris par la nouvelle nounou que les indemnités de fin de contrat sont à verser (1/80e de la rémunération brute) mais que cette indemnité n'est due qu'en cas de retrait d'enfant. Tel que je le comprends, si c'est la nounou qui demande à rompre son contrat, ce n'est pas dû.
> Est-ce que ce n'est pas pour essayer de nous la mettre à l'envers qu'elle nous demande une lettre de licenciement ?


La nôtre vient de nous faire la même après 7 ans de contrat. L'indemnité se compte en milliers d'euros..  ::trollface::

----------


## TwinBis

C'est dingue ça.
Vous leur avez fait des crasses à vos nounous pour qu'elles essayent de vous arnaquer comme ça ou bien c'est la norme dans le milieu ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

J’aurais tendance à dire que c'est la norme pour tous les employés en fait : toujours se faire gentiment virer plutôt que de partir, ça permet de toucher un chèque + les allocations chômage derrière.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ouais mais d'habitude c'est nous qui faisons ça à des connards de patrons, c'est pas pareil !

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est la norme. 
La nôtre, on a discuté une heure avec. 
Le lendemain on lui confirme notre intérêt, on remplit les papiers (de mémoire).
Elle a mis une semaine à nous répondre qu'elle acceptait de bosser pour nous. 
La semaine suivante on lui explique que finalement la commune nous a quand même trouvé une place en crèche de dernière minute.
Du coup on met un terme au contrat, en lui versant quand même 240€ d'indemnités pour rupture du contrat. 

Pour 1h de papote c'est plutôt bien gagné. Ben elle a rappelé ma femme pour l'incendier. 
De notre côté, rester une semaine sans nouvelles suite à l'envoi du contrat nous avait bien fait stresser, et on sentait clairement qu'elle faisait son marché parmi les parents rencontrés, et qu'on ne devait donc pas être son premier choix, ce qui avait sérieusement écorné notre confiance.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Oui


 :Cafe2: 




> La nôtre vient de nous faire la même après 7 ans de contrat. L'indemnité se compte en milliers d'euros..


 :Pouah: 




> C'est dingue ça.
> Vous leur avez fait des crasses à vos nounous pour qu'elles essayent de vous arnaquer comme ça ou bien c'est la norme dans le milieu ?


Aucune, sauf si tu considères que c'est une crasse que de leur faire remarquer qu'il y a peu d'emplois dans lesquels on peut dire qu'on pose le stylo à 18h00 parce qu'on ne travaille plus.





> J’aurais tendance à dire que c'est la norme pour tous les employés en fait : toujours se faire gentiment virer plutôt que de partir, ça permet de toucher un chèque + les allocations chômage derrière.


Il y a bien évidemment de ça mais je dirais qu'il y a aussi le fait qu'elles sont un peu trop habituées à leur statut de diva qui décide de tout.  :tired:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Comme toujours c'est la loi de l'offre et de la demande.

Dans Annecy ils sont tellement en galère d'assistantes maternelles que les nounous, lors de l'entretien, expliquent que leur salaire c'est X et qu'à la fin de la semaine en cash c'est Y. Une de mes collègues s'est barrée en plein entretien en traitant la nana de voleuse : le lendemain une autre ass' mat' lui faisait exactement la même.

Comme à Paris pour avoir un logement où il y a toujours une enveloppe qui passe avant la signature du bail.

C'est illégal ? Bien sûr.
T'es pas content ? Un autre paiera et aura la place. T'inquiètes.

Ou tu peux aussi attendre qu'une place en crèche se libère, ton gosse pourra y aller seul d'ailleurs : d'ici là il fera du vélo sans roulettes.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## theclaw

On sous-estime grandement à quel point ce milieu est pourri. Le meilleur moyen c'est limite d'être "coopté" par une famille. 

Mais les nounous indépendantes c'est largement infesté de voleuses et de connasses.

Oui je généralise et je les emmerde.

Oui la notre était une voleuse, une feignante et une connasse qui nous a planté du jour au lendemain et voulait quand même son indemnité. Ben tiens. Va te faire foutre. On s'est pas gêné pour lui faire de la pub dans le coin, ainsi que de discuter avec les autres parents.

/triggered

----------


## Manu71

Quand ma fille était à l'école primaire, elles me faisaient peur le "gang des nounous", avec leurs poussettes doubles ou triples à la sortie des classes. Elles régentaient la fête de l'école, les ventes de gâteaux, elles connaissaient tout le monde, parents, instits et direction...brrr, pas envie de se frotter à elles ça aurait été un coup à retrouver une tête de cheval dans mon lit.

----------


## Ithilsul

Bon, de mon côté je vais lui faire un petit mail innocent indiquant que nous avons bien pris note de son souhait d'arrêter son activité et que, plutôt qu'une lettre de licenciement qu'elle nous a réclamée, elle nous adresse une demande de rupture.  ::siffle::

----------


## theclaw

> Quand ma fille était à l'école primaire, elles me faisaient peur le "gang des nounous", avec leurs poussettes doubles ou triples à la sortie des classes. Elles régentaient la fête de l'école, les ventes de gâteaux, elles connaissaient tout le monde, parents, instits et direction...brrr, pas envie de se frotter à elles ça aurait été un coup à retrouver une tête de cheval dans mon lit.


Plutôt une tête de doudou

----------


## LeLiquid

> Aucune, sauf si tu considères que c'est une crasse que de leur faire remarquer qu'il y a peu d'emplois dans lesquels on peut dire qu'on pose le stylo à 18h00 parce qu'on ne travaille plus.



Pas compris.

----------


## theclaw

> Pas compris.


J'imagine qu'un jour où Ithisul devait être en retard de 2 minutes pour la récup' il s'est fait "sermonner" par la nounou en mode à 1800 j'ai fini.

----------


## Ithilsul

> J'imagine qu'un jour où Ithisul devait être en retard de 2 minutes pour la récup' il s'est fait "sermonner" par la nounou en mode à 1800 j'ai fini.


Exactement.

Voire si j'arrive à 17h56 et qu'elle prend 7 minutes pour me raconter la journée, elle va demander 15 mn d'heures complémentaires puisqu'elle a entamé le créneau 18h00 - 18h15.

Et ce n'est pas du putatif : je ne sais pas si c'est la fin d'année qui lui fait pousser des ailes mais elle l'a fait dernièrement.

----------


## theclaw

Ah ah, la mienne avait fait pareil.

3 jours après elle était à la bourre de 2 minutes le matin, je lui ai dit que donc comme convenu je lui enlevais 15 minutes. Elle a plus jamais moufté (vu qu'elle était en retard 2 fois par semaine mini).

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Plutôt une tête de doudou


C'est encore plus flippant.  ::O:

----------


## MilouseVH

Pareil que vous, je trouve le milieu des ass'mat assez rude. Elles font ce qu'elles veulent, écoutent nos souhaits quand ça les arrange.
ça me choque pas trop pour le tarif. Je veux dire, on fait la même chose dans nos vies pro quand on est en position de force.

Mais en retour, en tant que parent/employeur, je m'attends à un minimum d'écoute quand je demande quelque chose. Bah walou, rien à battre.
La nôtre, lors du contrat, on lui avait demandé 2 trucs : pas de télé et aller à des activités avec les autres ass'mat pour que la petite voit du monde. 
Ok pour la télé, elle n'est jamais allumé. Par contre, on peut se brosser pour la socialisation. Ils vont à peine faire un tour de quartier en poussette, et basta.

Et les horaires, les congés, la fin de contrat... quel enfer. J'en ai eu une qui comptait les minutes dépassées (à la minute près, comme Ithilsul), une autre qui prend des congés alors qu'elle en a pas cotisés assez (et qui s'en fout). Et tu sens que tu peux rien leure dire, de toutes façons.

Je compte les mois avant d'en être débarassé.

----------


## Shurin

De notre côté, le plus beau bébé du monde (expertisé par un Expert CPC) vient d'avoir 3mois et impossible de trouver une place en crèche.
La maman a repris le taff hier et je m'occupe de lui avec une semaine de congés et c'est un régal absolu (pour moi surtout, lui un peu moins et la maman pas du tout  ::ninja:: )!!
Et semaine pro ce sera avec le soutien des grands parents car même avec du télétravail il est compliqué de gérer le taff et cette boule d'amour.
Mais le constat est relou, entre une maman interne et un papa salarié d'une petite boite, on n'a pas de place (pour 3j max par semaine qui plus est) :
 dans les crèches du coin (pas de place) dans les micro crèches (pas prioritaires) dans les crèches employeurs (patron radin) à la crèche de l'hosto (un seul parent soignant)

Heureusement que nous ne sommes pas isolés et que mon taff est souple sur le présentiel.
Et vu comment mini-moi veut être collé à ses parents (les siestes sont quasi exclusivement faites sur un géniteur, vive le portage), je ne sais même pas comment il aurait toléré la crèche ou une nounou "enfants faciles" au final.

----------


## fishinou

Et après les gens ne comprennent pas que j'ai fait des pieds et des mains pour avoir une place en crèche !

Putain vos histoires de nounous ça me stresse tellement alors que j'en aurai jamais besoin  ::XD::  C'est vraiment un milieu de merde :-/

Mais oui, y'en a des biens aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## MilouseVH

> De notre côté, le plus beau bébé du monde (expertisé par un Expert CPC).


Demande au bot ExpertCPC pour être sûr, quand même  ::ninja::

----------


## Shurin

> Demande au bot ExpertCPC pour être sûr, quand même


Le doute n'existe pas chez un Expert CPC.

----------


## SaturnNitrik

::wacko:: 

C'est une impression mais vos nounous de l'enfer c'est garde dans votre foyer ?

Sur les 3 qu'on eu (plus ou moins bien, mais loin de vos problématiques), garde chez elles, jamais eu de soucis à déposer et reprendre les minis à +/- 10min.
Est ce que ca serait un truc de nounou au foyer ?

----------


## TwinBis

Cette libération de la parole.  ::XD:: 

Je suis bien content de ne plus avoir à faire garder mes gosses.
(et d'avoir eu la chance d'avoir des places en crèche)

----------


## SuperLowl

> Et après les gens ne comprennent pas que j'ai fait des pieds et des mains pour avoir une place en crèche !
> 
> Putain vos histoires de nounous ça me stresse tellement alors que j'en aurai jamais besoin  C'est vraiment un milieu de merde :-/
> 
> Mais oui, y'en a des biens aussi


Ouais... Moi je suis en grande hésitation pour changer de travail mais j'ai une place en crèche grâce à mon entreprise. C'est mort, je démissionne pas tant que j'ai pas une place en crèche assurée. Ca a ses inconvénients faut pas l'oublier, mais en termes de confort c'est juste royal je trouve.
Quand je vois la sociabilisation de mon petit, les activités qu'il découvre, les progrès qu'il fait en voyant les autres !

----------


## theclaw

> C'est une impression mais vos nounous de l'enfer c'est garde dans votre foyer ?
> 
> Sur les 3 qu'on eu (plus ou moins bien, mais loin de vos problématiques), garde chez elles, jamais eu de soucis à déposer et reprendre les minis à +/- 10min.
> Est ce que ca serait un truc de nounou au foyer ?


Nope, garde chez elle pour moi.

Donc autant dire que quand t'arrives à 7h58, qu'elle te dit qu'elle est pas prête oups sorry lol et te fait poireauter jusqu'à 8H05 t'as pas envie de rigoler quand elle veut te facturer 15 minutes à 18H03

Tu te dis que t'as pas de bol, que la tienne est conne comme une chaise, et en fait tu te rends compte que 75% des parents avec qui tu discutes ont les mêmes soucis avec la leur.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Et après les gens ne comprennent pas que j'ai fait des pieds et des mains pour avoir une place en crèche !
> 
> Putain vos histoires de nounous ça me stresse tellement alors que j'en aurai jamais besoin  C'est vraiment un milieu de merde :-/
> 
> Mais oui, y'en a des biens aussi



Après pour nous, malgré le surcoût financier, la nounou permet également au petit d'avoir un accueil plus personnalisé. Sa première année en crèche (des 6 à 18 mois) a été assez rude, avec un manque criant de personnel, des activités très réduites, aucune sortie...
Là avec la nounou, il y a bien plus de choses, tant chez elle que via des passages au Relais des Assistantes Maternelles, une immense résidence arborée pour se balader... Le jour et la nuit, surtout pour lui qui adore être en extérieur.




> C'est une impression mais vos nounous de l'enfer c'est garde dans votre foyer ?
> 
> Sur les 3 qu'on eu (plus ou moins bien, mais loin de vos problématiques), garde chez elles, jamais eu de soucis à déposer et reprendre les minis à +/- 10min.
> Est ce que ca serait un truc de nounou au foyer ?



Me concernant c'est garde chez la nounou. 

Mais je déduis des messages de theclaw (sur le retard de la nounou) que c'était à son foyer.

----------


## theclaw

> Après pour nous, malgré le surcoût financier, la nounou permet également au petit d'avoir un accueil plus personnalisé. Sa première année en crèche (des 6 à 18 mois) a été assez rude, avec un manque criant de personnel, des activités très réduites, aucune sortie...
> Là avec la nounou, il y a bien plus de choses, tant chez elle que via des passages au Relais des Assistantes Maternelles, une immense résidence arborée pour se balader... Le jour et la nuit, surtout pour lui qui adore être en extérieur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me concernant c'est garde chez la nounou. 
> 
> Mais je déduis des messages de theclaw (sur le retard de la nounou) que c'était à son foyer.


Non, chez elle ! T'arrives et elle est pas prête ! Un-fucking-believable.

----------


## Oldnoobie

La nôtre c'était aussi chez elle. 

Un pote a eu un coup sympa aussi : il signe le contrat en juin. La nounou est mensualisée donc payée sur 12 mois, mais la garde ne commence qu'en septembre. En septembre elle lui apprend qu'en fait elle déménage à 15 bornes. S'il refuse de la suivre, elle demande qu'il la licencie. J'ai dû lui rappeler que c'était elle qui changeait unilatéralement les conditions du contrat, sur le lieu de garde notamment, il était en train de se faire enculer dans les grandes largeurs : payé des mois sans garde, parti pour indemniser et sans mode de garde en septembre, mis au pied du mur...

J'en ai rencontré une sympa aussi : elle s'était déclarée nounou pour garder sa propre petite-fille. Sympa la fraude. Comme l'expérience lui avait plutôt plu, elle avait décidé de tenter d'être nounou avec un autre gosse ensuite, et donc se proposait de garder le nôtre. C'était un sketch, ses meubles étaient plastifiés, appart minuscule dans une caserne de gendarmerie inaccessible, talons aiguilles, fumeuse, ça tient pas à grand-chose l'agrément...

----------


## Stratosfear

Je viens contrebalancer un peu : nous, notre nounou est top.

On ne l'a que depuis janvier, mais pour l'instant tout se déroule comme sur des roulettes, et pourtant on a traversé des merdes avec le COVID (deux fois pour nous, une fois pour elle) et j'ai jamais rien eu à lui reprocher.
Toujours très arrangeante, aimable, etc...

Alors bon, elle peut pas trop râler puisqu'on lui a fait un contrat annualisé sur 52 semaines, en prenant une moyenne de 30h/semaines et 3 jours par semaines (ma femme à un emploi du temps anarchique, qui varie d'une semaine à l'autre sans un seul jour de repos fixe) donc on la paye tout le temps la même somme quoiqu'il se passe dans le mois. Et pour l'instant elle est gagnante puisqu'elle a toujours fait entre 26 et 30h par semaine... Donc je la paye peut-être plus que je ne devrais, mais je suis tranquille. Je paye la tranquillité quoi.  ::P: 

Pareil en août, je vais la payer un mois complet alors qu'elle ne gardera notre petite que 2 semaines (elle prend ses vacances en septembre).

Elle a toujours 3-4 gamins en simultané donc niveau sociabilisation c'est top. Elle ne sort pas souvent les promener par contre, mais y'a un grand jardin, quand il fait beau ils sont tout le temps dehors et ils sont en contact avec plein d'animaux (chiens puisqu'elle fait aussi élevage de bouviers, chats, lapins, poules). 

Bref, pour l'instant, c'est que du positif de mon côté.

----------


## SaturnNitrik

Pour le coté mafia des nounous, on l’a bien ressenti avec notre première nounou.
Elles étaient un groupe de 4 dans le quartier, et la nôtre s’était clairement la matriarche (the Godmother), mais la plus éloigné de chez nous.
Fin de contrat, politesses de base, nous content d’en finir.

1 an plus tard, mini2 est à garder. On contacte l’une des nounous du groupe (nounou2), celle qui est à 100m de chez nous.
Sauf qu’elle a tout balancé à la matriarche qui nous appel un soir :
« j’ai appris mini2, félicitations, blabla, par contre c’est moi qu’il faut contacter car j’ai gardé mini1.»
Euh pardon ? On explique par A+B pourquoi nounou2 et pas elle.
« De toute façon nounou2 n’a pas de place pour votre enfant »
Et elle peut pas nous le dire en direct?

Du coup on a cherché dans un autre quartier voisin.  ::rolleyes:: 

_Et j'ai recroisé la matriarche dans un magasin avec mini1 plus grand. Elle lui a dit bonjour et posé quelques questions banales et... m'a royalement ignoré_  :ouaiouai:

----------


## theclaw

> Je viens contrebalancer un peu : nous, notre nounou est top.
> 
> On ne l'a que depuis janvier, mais pour l'instant tout se déroule comme sur des roulettes, et pourtant on a traversé des merdes avec le COVID (deux fois pour nous, une fois pour elle) et j'ai jamais rien eu à lui reprocher.
> Toujours très arrangeante, aimable, etc...
> 
> Alors bon, elle peut pas trop râler puisqu'on lui a fait un contrat annualisé sur 52 semaines, en prenant une moyenne de 30h/semaines et 3 jours par semaines (ma femme à un emploi du temps anarchique, qui varie d'une semaine à l'autre sans un seul jour de repos fixe) donc on la paye tout le temps la même somme quoiqu'il se passe dans le mois. Et pour l'instant elle est gagnante puisqu'elle a toujours fait entre 26 et 30h par semaine... Donc je la paye peut-être plus que je ne devrais, mais je suis tranquille. Je paye la tranquillité quoi. 
> 
> Pareil en août, je vais la payer un mois complet alors qu'elle ne gardera notre petite que 2 semaines (elle prend ses vacances en septembre).
> 
> ...


On t'a reconnu le bot russe !

 ::P:

----------


## Ckao

La galère que ça a l'air d'être quand même ces histoires de nounous, ne serait-ce que pour l'administratif. Pour notre deuxième à venir fin octobre on a la chance d'avoir déjà une place de réservée dans la crèche associative située juste en face de notre maison, comme pour le premier.

----------


## Stratosfear

> La galère que ça a l'air d'être quand même ces histoires de nounous, ne serait-ce que pour l'administratif. Pour notre deuxième à venir fin octobre on a la chance d'avoir déjà une place de réservée dans la crèche associative située juste en face de notre maison, comme pour le premier.


Pour les galères administratives, tout dépend du contrat.
Si t'es annualisé sur 46 (ou 48?) semaines ou plus c'est 0 galères, sauf en cas événements particuliers bien sûr (arrêt maladie, rupture contrat, etc...). Et encore, quand tu l'as fait une première fois, les suivantes c'est de la formalité.

Dans mon cas, dans un mois sans événement particulier, le temps administratif se résume à 10minutes/mois : 5 minutes de préparation du planning du mois suivant (et encore c'est dû à notre emploi du temps un peu spécial) et 5 minutes max. de déclaration Pajemploi, qui est copiée/collée de la précédente et donc préremplie.

Perso nous, la crèche nous avais paru bien plus contraignant, surtout sur le respect des horaires et en cas de maladies de l'enfant. Mais peut-être qu'on a eu de la chance avec cette nounou.

----------


## theclaw

Ah bah nous ça a été nickel avec la 2eme: expérimentée, tout était carré. Elle avait son fichier excel dans lequel elle rentrait les heures, on contrôlait et pof ça éditait la feuille de paye etc... RAS.

----------


## Tahia

C'est hardcore vos nounous  ::O:  ! Dans mon coin c'est l'inverse, comme y'a trop de nounous on a l'embarras du choix. Et je peux vous dire qu'elles ont pas du tout la même mentalité dans ce genre de contexte.

----------


## theclaw

> C'est hardcore vos nounous  ! Dans mon coin c'est l'inverse, comme y'a trop de nounous on a l'embarras du choix. Et je peux vous dire qu'elles ont pas du tout la même mentalité dans ce genre de contexte.


Tu m'étonnes

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Perso nous, la crèche nous avais paru bien plus contraignant, surtout sur le respect des horaires et en cas de maladies de l'enfant.


C'est le cas à l'entrée, parce que des parents qui abusent, y en a tout le temps. 

Une fois que la directrice et le personnel ont vu que t'étais ponctuel, poli, que tu prévenais quand le gamin est malade et que tu cherchais pas à leur refiler en faisant croire que tout va bien... ou que tu viens le chercher dans l'heure s'ils lui trouvent de la température.... bref que t'es pas un connard qui essaie de leur faire à l'envers, ça se détend rapidement. Ca ne veut pas dire que tu peux leur refiler un enfant contagieux ou venir le chercher à 20h, mais ils vont être souples sur la déduction du coût de la garde quand il est malade, et accepter de te le prendre de temps en temps le mercredi pour dépanner.

----------


## fishinou

Quoi ? Des relations cordiales entre personnes pas trop con-con et de bonnes compositions serait la base de la bonne entente  ::o: 

J'en tombe de ma chaise  ::o:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Quoi ? Des relations cordiales entre personnes pas trop con-con et de bonnes compositions seraient la base de dérogations mesurées au contrat de garde


Fixed, c'est pas bien de déformer les propos  ::P:  

Et maintenant avec un an de recul sur la scolarité, l'école est également un petit vivier des vanités déplacées. 

Je décerne la palme 2022 au Papa Connard, qui à la fête de l'école envoie son gosse resquiller la queue au stand de sandwichs et lui demande de se débrouiller pour se faire servir et les rapporter, sans attendre 15 minutes de queue, puis qui explique ensuite aux parents derrière lui que c'est son fils qui avait de sa propre initiative tenté d'aller au stand directement et qu'il n'avait pas pu le rattraper. Double zéro de morale.

La Palme de la Moumoune qu'on a envie de tabasser derrière un arbre en scred ira à cette Maman Berthe qui coince la porte de la classe de son grand pied, passe la tête dans l'ouverture et se fait quasi chaque matin un RDV parent-prof perso, pendant que tous les autres attendent derrière pour déposer leur enfant. 

Et enfin un prix global au personnel de l'école, pour sa Positive Attitude : tout va bien quand tu récupères ton gosse, et que ses lunettes sont rayées de ouf suite à une chute provoquée par un autre gosse dans la cour. Deux griffes d'1cm sur le verre droit, le gosse qui boite, mais on ne sait pas te dire qui a poussé (pourtant mon fils donne son nom), qui a surveillé, et on te bassine tous les jours de mails via EcoleDirecte, mais personne pour t'envoyer la déclaration d'accident. Vu que c'est la deuxième fois en un mois qu'il revient avec un verre complètement niqué à force de se faire jeter à terre... ça commence à me rendre sourcilleux. Et j'ai de gros sourcils.

----------


## Woulfo

Haha, vous me faites rire avec vos histoires de nounou.
Perso, j'ai vécu les deux côtés, ma mère est assistante maternelle donc j'ai sa version. Et Mini-Woulfo est chez une assistante maternelle. Donc j'ai la version du parent. 

Comme dis plus haut, c'est méga surprenant mais la discussion et la relation de confiance est primordiale entre les parents et la nounou. Bien entendu que ça va la gaver si on arrive tous les jours avec 5 minutes (oui, même 5 minutes) de retard. Parce que derrière, il faut discuter de la journée, il faut ensuite ranger le matos, etc. Pour moi, c'est de la responsabilité du parent de prendre les devants et arriver 10 minutes avant l'heure de fin de journée. 
Faut jamais oublier qu'assitante maternelle ce n'est vraiment pas un boulot facile, avec énormément d'inconvenients, en plus d'être sous-payé à mon humbe avis. Des crasses, il peut y en avoir malheureusement dans les deux sens mais si on veut l'éviter, l'honnêteté prime. 

Pour les histoires de facturation, ma nounou m'a fait découvrir top-assmat et franchement, c'est le pied.

----------


## ZyAvo

> Et après les gens ne comprennent pas que j'ai fait des pieds et des mains pour avoir une place en crèche !
> 
> Putain vos histoires de nounous ça me stresse tellement alors que j'en aurai jamais besoin  C'est vraiment un milieu de merde :-/
> 
> Mais oui, y'en a des biens aussi


Nan ce qu'on t'avait dit, enfin moi en tout cas, c'est que se faire pistonner équivaut à niquer quelqu'un d'autre  ::ninja::

----------


## fishinou

> Nan ce qu'on t'avait dit, enfin moi en tout cas, c'est que se faire pistonner équivaut à niquer quelqu'un d'autre


Je m'en rappelle très bien, et je ne regrette pas ^^

J'avais du rajouter que de toute façon dans le coin, quelque soit le mode de garde il faut se faire pistonner, donc quitte à passer pour un connard ... :-/

----------


## LeLiquid

> Et après les gens ne comprennent pas que j'ai fait des pieds et des mains pour avoir une place en crèche !
> 
> Putain vos histoires de nounous ça me stresse tellement alors que j'en aurai jamais besoin  C'est vraiment un milieu de merde :-/
> 
> Mais oui, y'en a des biens aussi


Moi elle est extra. Je lui change le planning un peu a la volée, elle fait des "heures sup "( rare et souvent 1h ou 2) sans broncher, elle est extra même quand la petite est infernale ( quasi 2 mois sans manger la journée), elle veut bien la prendre même si elle est un peu malade, la petite l'aime bien, la reciproque aussi vu comment elle se comporte avec elle.

C'est juste leur coin qui est merdique.  ::ninja::

----------


## ZyAvo

> Je m'en rappelle très bien, et je ne regrette pas ^^
> 
> J'avais du rajouter que de toute façon dans le coin, quelque soit le mode de garde il faut se faire pistonner, donc quitte à passer pour un connard ... :-/


A ta place peut être que je dirais la même chose, j'en sais rien, mais t'as pas non plus la nécessité de remettre une pièce en mode "VOUS VOYEZ"  ::P:

----------


## Tahia

> C'est juste leur coin qui est merdique.


Je ne voulais pas le dire, merci de l'avoir fait à ma place  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je viens contrebalancer un peu : nous, notre nounou est top.
> 
> On ne l'a que depuis janvier, mais pour l'instant tout se déroule comme sur des roulettes, et pourtant on a traversé des merdes avec le COVID (deux fois pour nous, une fois pour elle) et j'ai jamais rien eu à lui reprocher.
> Toujours très arrangeante, aimable, etc...
> 
> Alors bon, elle peut pas trop râler puisqu'on lui a fait un contrat annualisé sur 52 semaines, en prenant une moyenne de 30h/semaines et 3 jours par semaines (ma femme à un emploi du temps anarchique, qui varie d'une semaine à l'autre sans un seul jour de repos fixe) donc on la paye tout le temps la même somme quoiqu'il se passe dans le mois. Et pour l'instant elle est gagnante puisqu'elle a toujours fait entre 26 et 30h par semaine... Donc je la paye peut-être plus que je ne devrais, mais je suis tranquille. Je paye la tranquillité quoi. 
> 
> Pareil en août, je vais la payer un mois complet alors qu'elle ne gardera notre petite que 2 semaines (elle prend ses vacances en septembre).
> 
> ...


Je me suis permis un petit édit au nom de la vérité.

----------


## fishinou

> A ta place peut être que je dirais la même chose, j'en sais rien, mais t'as pas non plus la nécessité de remettre une pièce en mode "VOUS VOYEZ"


Ben si, puisqu'il faut absolument que VOUS VOYEZ !!!

 ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Et après les gens ne comprennent pas que j'ai fait des pieds et des mains pour avoir une place en crèche !
> 
> Putain vos histoires de nounous ça me stresse tellement alors que j'en aurai jamais besoin  C'est vraiment un milieu de merde :-/
> 
> Mais oui, y'en a des biens aussi


Notre assistante maternelle est super. J'ai du amener mon fils 30 mn plus tôt une fois. On s'est juste mis d'accord à l'oral pour récupérer 30 mn plus tôt un autre jour. Aucun problème posé.

Elle nous a dépanné plusieurs fois, elle offre un cadeau pour Noël à mon fils et lui organisé une fête d'anniversaire avec les deux autres enfants qu'elle garde.

Mon fils l'adore sincèrement.

Oui il y a des ass mat' relou. Mais autant que des parents relou. Les généralisations, c'est de la merde  ::ninja::

----------


## theclaw

Le truc c'est que on comprend bien la notion d'offre et de demande, mais quand ça se passe avec des méthodes de voyou, escroc, un manque de politesse flagrant, un manque de considération criant pour le client, on est en droit de râler. On se tape déjà la SNCF et ses cheminots le reste du temps...  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

C'est le problème avec les professions qui sont utiles, elles ont un certain poids.

Heureusement c'est pas le cas de toutes.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Stratosfear

> Je me suis permis un petit édit au nom de la vérité.


 ::P: 

Après tout n'est pas parfaitement parfait hein ! J'ai dû faire quelques concessions (mais ça me paraît normal) :
- Elle ne fait pas les repas, donc il faut tout que l'on prépare tout nous-même.
- Il faut que note petiote aie déjà mangé en arrivant le matin, donc on doit se lever plus tôt.
- Le soir c'est 18h15 max. (j'avais demandé 18h30 à la base) du coup les jours de garde, je ne peux plus prendre le vélo pour aller bosser, ce qui me génère un surcoût au quotidien (carburant, entretien voiture).
- Niveau administratif/informatique elle est nulle à chier. Quand elle était en arrêt pour COVID, j'ai tout géré sans aucune aide de sa part (pas par mauvaise volonté, jusqte parce qu'elle ne savait pas du tout comment faire). Et pourtant elle a 20 ans de métier.
- Elle est dans la fourchette haute des tarifs de la région. Mais c'est sûrement dû à son expérience. Et puis comme on ne la fait travailler que 30h, ça va.

Bref, comme dit plus haut, c'est une relation où chaque parti doit faire des concessions.
Les nounous étant en position de force elles sont peut-être moins souples, mais je pense que personne ne trouvera la nounou parfaite qui fera tout ce que les parents demandent au pied de la lettre.

Et à ceux qui passent par ici et qui sont peut-être en recherche : ne vous fiez pas uniquement à la liste fournie par votre RAM. Quand on cherchais, j'ai appelé toutes celles sur la liste ou presque, et je n'ai pas trouvé une seule place. C'est en postant un message dans le groupe Facebook de notre commune qu'on nous a dirigé vers celle que l'on fait travailler.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Bon, de mon côté je vais lui faire un petit mail innocent indiquant que nous avons bien pris note de son souhait d'arrêter son activité et que, plutôt qu'une lettre de licenciement qu'elle nous a réclamée, elle nous adresse une demande de rupture.


Bon ben finalement, après 3 semaines à nous relancer pour la lettre de licenciement, elle a immédiatement accepté de faire une lettre de démission.

À croire que les crises du petit ont fini par la convaincre qu'il valait mieux en finir au plus vite.  ::ninja::  





> Cette libération de la parole.


#MeTooNounou  ::ninja:: 




> Haha, vous me faites rire avec vos histoires de nounou.
> Perso, j'ai vécu les deux côtés, ma mère est assistante maternelle donc j'ai sa version. Et Mini-Woulfo est chez une assistante maternelle. Donc j'ai la version du parent. 
> 
> Comme dis plus haut, c'est méga surprenant mais la discussion et la relation de confiance est primordiale entre les parents et la nounou. Bien entendu que ça va la gaver si on arrive tous les jours avec 5 minutes (oui, même 5 minutes) de retard. Parce que derrière, il faut discuter de la journée, il faut ensuite ranger le matos, etc. Pour moi, c'est de la responsabilité du parent de prendre les devants et arriver 10 minutes avant l'heure de fin de journée. 
> Faut jamais oublier qu'assitante maternelle ce n'est vraiment pas un boulot facile, avec énormément d'inconvenients, en plus d'être sous-payé à mon humbe avis. Des crasses, il peut y en avoir malheureusement dans les deux sens mais si on veut l'éviter, l'honnêteté prime. 
> 
> Pour les histoires de facturation, ma nounou m'a fait découvrir top-assmat et franchement, c'est le pied.


C'est très bien que tu viennes pondérer les propos les plus véhéments. Car bien évidemment, il s'agit de respecter aussi leurs horaires et contraintes, d'autant que des parents doivent abuser systématiquement. Mais de là à râler parce qu'elle part 4 mn en retard une fois tous les 15 jours... 







> Après tout n'est pas parfaitement parfait hein ! J'ai dû faire quelques concessions (mais ça me paraît normal) :
> - Elle ne fait pas les repas, donc il faut tout que l'on prépare tout nous-même.
> - Il faut que note petiote aie déjà mangé en arrivant le matin, donc on doit se lever plus tôt.
> - Le soir c'est 18h15 max. (j'avais demandé 18h30 à la base) [...]
> - Elle est dans la fourchette haute des tarifs de la région. Mais c'est sûrement dû à son expérience. Et puis comme on ne la fait travailler que 30h, ça va.
> 
> Bref, comme dit plus haut, c'est une relation où chaque parti doit faire des concessions.


Où chaque partie doit quoi ?  :tired:  
Parce que de ce que j'ai gardé de ton message et que tu appelles des concessions, c'était une condition sine qua non, ça faisait partie du package imposé.
Qu'est-ce qu'on a eu en retour ? La garde, oui. 
Et en termes de concessions de sa part... Pas grand chose. Les 11* mn par mois de dépassement. * : valeur indicative

Ou récemment, le fait qu'elle n'aille pas chez le médecin car sinon elle saurait qu'elle allait être arrêtée (chose appréciable mais très probablement dû au fait qu'elle était à 2 semaines de la fin du contrat). Tout en faisant tout de même le commentaire plus que désobligeant et déplacé que son état de santé (douleurs au dos) était provoqué par le stress que lui infligent les crises de notre fils. Et comment on fait nous depuis 2 ans ?  :tired: 



Après, je reconnais que pour le petit, elle s'en est toujours bien occupé et ses récapitulatifs mensuels pour Pajemploi étaient clairs et ensemble corrects à quelques centimes près. Elle lui a aussi fait des cadeaux pour Noël et anniversaires, organise des goûters, etc.

Mais je garde tout de même en travers les différents commentaires qui se voulaient "innocents" mais étaient un peu donneurs de leçon sur la manière dont on l'habillait, la nourriture qu'on lui donnait (elle s'est plainte que des morceaux pouvaient être trop gros, avec le sous-entendu que si elle devait les recouper, ça faisait du travail en plus – mieux valait sûrement ne pas le laisser manger ou le laisser s'étouffer :tired).
Comme je l'ai  déjà mentionné, le pompon a été lorsqu'elle nous a appelé pour venir le récupérer car "malade" (il avait une poussée dentaire, sans fièvre, il ne faisait "que" râler), ou récemment lorsqu'elle a refusé de le prendre parce qu'il était de très mauvaise humeur. Bref, il fallait des enfants pas trop chiants à gérer.


Et j'ai aussi l'expérience de ma belle-mère, qui a été ass'mat, et était assez sidérée de ce niveau d'exigence et ce manque de souplesse. Tout comme un pote infirmier, tout comme son ex-compagne, qui a rigolé quand je lui racontais les histoires de minutes, en me disant "ah ben elle, elle n'a pas des enfants de gens qui bossent dans le médical, parce que c'est pas en minutes que les retards se comptent !  :^_^: ".

----------


## Stratosfear

> (snip)
> Où chaque partie doit quoi ?  
> Parce que de ce que j'ai gardé de ton message et que tu appelles des concessions, c'était une condition sine qua non, ça faisait partie du package imposé.
> 
> (snip)


Pas vraiment,  puisque quelques points n'étaient pas bloquants en cas d'impossibilité de remplir la condition pour nous. Elle était prête à accepter quelques aménagements.
On a préféré accepter telle quelle ses conditions, puisqu'on pouvait s'y adapter, et ne pas partir tout de suite dans une relation où on serait déjà plus ou moins en désaccord sur les conditions de garde. Là encore, j'ai sacrifié quelques points de confort pour m'assurer un bon début de relation et une certaine tranquillité.

----------


## fishinou

Sans transition, 2 choses qui occupent mes enfants en ce moment, parceque quand on est parents on a jamais assez d'idée :

Podcast - Les histoire pas sages de la Baba Yaga. C'est n'imp et ça les fait tellement rigoler ! Une S2 devrait arriver dans l'année.

Jeux de construction - Les PlusPlus. Je ne comprends pas ce qu'ils y trouvent, mais force est de constater que ça fonctionne très bien ! (Existe en version big pour enfant à partir de 1 an).

----------


## Lhylia

Salut!
De mon côté je dirai qu'il y a de tt côté nounou et parents...j'ai dû voir un paquet de nounous avt d'avoir ma perle et effectivement certaines font peurs (une était même passée ds les reines du shopping...). On a eu peut être un ou 2 soucis niveau contrat mais c'est parce que les autres parents lui mettaient la pression...bref rien a redire, honnête et parfaite avec les enfants. Conciliante et de notre côté on arrangeait aussi si besoin en cas de pépin ?

Après ça été l'enfer pour la trouver tellement ya de nounous qui font franchement flipper...on me disait tj en pmi qu'il y avait des nounous au chômage et qu'il fallait pas que je m'inquiète pour les histoires de garde mais bon vu comme c'est dur de trouver quelqu'un, celles qui chômage c'est qu'il y a généralement une bonne raison...

Après j'ai une nounou et auxiliaire de puériculture (en crèche) du coup des histoires de parents qui abusent yen a un tas aussi...

Bref bon courage pour ceux en recherche pour la rentrée !

----------


## fishinou

On est en juillet, j'ose espérer que ceux qui ont besoin pour la rentrée on déjà trouvé  ::ninja::

----------


## Ithilsul

> On est en juillet, j'ose espérer que ceux qui ont besoin pour la rentrée on déjà trouvé


Figure toi que dark mildly-dark nounou a annoncé il y a 1 semaine à la maman de l'autre petit, qui se trouvait déménager dans la même banlieue et espérait donc continuer avec elle, qu'en fait elle suspendait son activité.

Fin juin, l'info. 

La maman a apprécié.  ::siffle::

----------


## Ithilsul

Oh tiens, la nounou revient vers nous en demandant à ce qu'en fait on signale un licenciement pour qu'elle puisse toucher le chômage. 

Sur le principe, je veux bien. Sauf que ça va impliquer des indemnités de licenciement.  :tired: 

Je ne sais pas comment lui en parler sans nous mettre en porte-à-faux par rapport à ce qu'elle pourrait exiger alors qu'elle nous plante.

----------


## theclaw

> Oh tiens, la nounou revient vers nous en demandant à ce qu'en fait on signale un licenciement pour qu'elle puisse toucher le chômage. 
> 
> Sur le principe, je veux bien. Sauf que ça va impliquer des indemnités de licenciement. 
> 
> Je ne sais pas comment lui en parler sans nous mettre en porte-à-faux par rapport à ce qu'elle pourrait exiger alors qu'elle nous plante.


C'est simple: elle peut rien exiger. Et si elle a fait la boulette d'écrire tout ça par mail, dommaaaage !

----------


## wiotts

"Je peux vous faire une lettre de licenciement, pas de problème !
ca fait 1500€ !"




Hors taxes  ::ninja::

----------


## Stratosfear

> Oh tiens, la nounou revient vers nous en demandant à ce qu'en fait on signale un licenciement pour qu'elle puisse toucher le chômage. 
> 
> Sur le principe, je veux bien. Sauf que ça va impliquer des indemnités de licenciement. 
> 
> Je ne sais pas comment lui en parler sans nous mettre en porte-à-faux par rapport à ce qu'elle pourrait exiger alors qu'elle nous plante.


Elle ne peut rien exiger du coup.
Tu lui proposes à condition qu'elle te rembourse les indemnités de licenciement puisqu'elles n'étaient pas prévues.

----------


## TwinBis

> Oh tiens, la nounou revient vers nous en demandant à ce qu'en fait on signale un licenciement pour qu'elle puisse toucher le chômage. 
> 
> Sur le principe, je veux bien. Sauf que ça va impliquer des indemnités de licenciement. 
> 
> Je ne sais pas comment lui en parler sans nous mettre en porte-à-faux par rapport à ce qu'elle pourrait exiger alors qu'elle nous plante.


Elle te demande de frauder hein.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Elle ne peut rien exiger du coup.
> Tu lui proposes à condition qu'elle te rembourse les indemnités de licenciement puisqu'elles n'étaient pas prévues.


Oui sauf que...




> Elle te demande de frauder hein.


Je fais le même constat.
C'est ce que je vais lui expliquer.



Quand je dis "ce qu'elle pourrait exiger" c'est justement sur la base de "vous voyez m'sieur le juge, il a bien indiqué un licenciement, or je n'ai pas touché d'indemnités !  ::cry:: "

----------


## SuperLowl

Alors je ne sais pas quelle portée ça peut avoir, mais est-ce que ça ne vaudrait pas le coup de la dénoncer à la PMI ou le RAM de chez toi ?
Parce qu'avec tout ce que tu nous racontes, ça mérite d'être signalé quand même !

Et ouais, pour le licenciement c'est nope ! Tu n'as rien à y gagner (de toute façon tu ne vas plus travailler avec elle) et même à y perdre puisque tu lui devras des indemnités.

----------


## fishinou

Demande si elle veut pas le cul de la crémière aussi  :Bave:

----------


## M.Rick75

> C'est simple: elle peut rien exiger. Et si elle a fait la boulette d'écrire tout ça par mail, dommaaaage !


Que les indemnités soient problématiques à sortir, je le comprends tout à fait. Mais voir la hargne de certains à ne pas vouloir que l'assmat puisse bénéficier du chômage c'est vraiment de la méchanceté gratuite, de l'aigreur, la volonté de nuire à autrui.
La réponse de certains, la jubilation que tu as mis dans ton message TheClaw, me dégoutte.

Il n'y a pas un entre-deux, genre rupture conventionnelle, pour ne pas devoir d'indemnités mais que l'assistante mater puisse être protégée malgré tout par une période de chômage ?
Je dis pas que la nounou est exemplaire mais bon, avec son salaire, je doute qu'elle ait un matelas pour tenir sans aucun revenus.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Que les indemnités soient problématiques à sortir, je le comprends tout à fait. Mais voir la hargne de certains à ne pas vouloir que l'assmat puisse bénéficier du chômage c'est vraiment de la méchanceté gratuite, de l'aigreur, la volonté de nuire à autrui.
> La réponse de certains, la jubilation que tu as mis dans ton message TheClaw, me dégoutte.
> 
> Il n'y a pas un entre-deux, genre rupture conventionnelle, pour ne pas devoir d'indemnités mais que l'assistante mater puisse être protégée malgré tout par une période de chômage ?
> Je dis pas que la nounou est exemplaire mais bon, avec son salaire, je doute qu'elle ait un matelas pour tenir sans aucun revenus.


C'est une remarque pertinente. On mettra la réaction de theclaw sur l'amertume ressentie avec ses expériences.  ::P: 


Comme je l'ai indiqué, de mon côté je n'ai rien contre le fait de lui permettre de toucher son assurance chômage. Je suis en revanche plus chagriné de devoir lui verser des indemnités alors que c'est nous qui sommes plantés ; mais je sais que tu l'as compris.  :;): 

(
D'ailleurs, je trouve injuste que les indemnités ne soient pas ouvertes aux démissionnaires
) 


Et hélas, c'est bien trop tard maintenant pour se mettre à faire la rupture conventionnelle, il y a 1 mois de délai. Qui plus est, la rupture conventionnelle n'exonère pas du versement des indemnités de licenciement. Dans le même temps, elle n'a pas le droit d'y renoncer.

L'autre option aurait été de faire un licenciement pour faute grave, qui permet de ne pas verser d'indemnités de licenciement, mais là encore il y a toute une procédure.


Edit : je me réponds partiellement. En reprenant les données, il semble que c'est parce que je n'ai pas déclarés comme CP les jours où elle était absente, me basant sur son récapitulatif mensuel qui ne mentionnait que les CP en acquisition mais pas ceux consommés ; bêtement, je reprenais ces données sans rajouter moi-même les jours de CP pris. Je vais faire valider cela par un conseiller Pajemploi demain. À cela s'ajoute que la mensualisation partait sur 42 semaines d'accueil ; or, comme elle en fera 7 de moins, la rémunération mensuelle a dû être surévaluée.

----------


## fishinou

> Elle te demande de frauder hein.


 ::siffle::

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) Comme je l'ai indiqué, de mon côté je n'ai rien contre le fait de lui permettre de toucher son assurance chômage. Je suis en revanche plus chagriné de devoir lui verser des indemnités alors que c'est nous qui sommes plantés ; mais je sais que tu l'as compris.  (...)


Oui, ce n'était pas après toi. Et puis comme tu le dis, c'est elle qui vous plante.

Pour mon expérience, heureusement, je suis passé par la case crèche, mais j'ai des amis qui ont eu des nounous et quelque part, les histoires de "gang" de nounous, ou d'autres dans le rapport de confiance ou des intérêts contradictoires, je les ai déjà entendu, c'est pas des trucs qui sortent de nul part (même s'il ne faut pas généraliser non plus). Je le sais.

Mais c'était par rapport à certains qui se défoulaient un peu (selon moi, après, j'ai pas eu leur vécu) sur un métier que personnellement je ne ferais pas (sauf si je n'avais pas le choix) pour un salaire pas foufou (j'imagine).
Juste qu'on pouvait aussi se mettre un peu à sa place avant de sortir du "hou la fraudeuse" ou du "bien fait pour elle" (j'exagère un peu mais je pense que c'était l'esprit de certains messages).

----------


## Bah

Le mieux ce serait d'avoir Omar comme nounou, vous seriez sûr que vos enfants seraient gardés jusqu'à leurs 18 ans. Minimum.

----------


## TwinBis

> Juste qu'on pouvait aussi se mettre un peu à sa place avant de sortir du "hou la fraudeuse" ou du "bien fait pour elle" (j'exagère un peu mais je pense que c'était l'esprit de certains messages).


Faire passer une démission pour un licenciement, en zappant la partie indemnités, oui c'est de la fraude.
Le "bien fait pour elle" c'est toi qui le sors. Je n'ai rien écrit ni pensé de tel.

----------


## Tahia

> Le mieux ce serait d'avoir Omar comme nounou, vous seriez sûr que vos enfants seraient gardés jusqu'à leurs 18 ans. Minimum.


Ce coup bah, euh bas !  ::XD::

----------


## theclaw

> Que les indemnités soient problématiques à sortir, je le comprends tout à fait. Mais voir la hargne de certains à ne pas vouloir que l'assmat puisse bénéficier du chômage c'est vraiment de la méchanceté gratuite, de l'aigreur, la volonté de nuire à autrui.
> La réponse de certains, la jubilation que tu as mis dans ton message TheClaw, me dégoutte.
> 
> Il n'y a pas un entre-deux, genre rupture conventionnelle, pour ne pas devoir d'indemnités mais que l'assistante mater puisse être protégée malgré tout par une période de chômage ?
> Je dis pas que la nounou est exemplaire mais bon, avec son salaire, je doute qu'elle ait un matelas pour tenir sans aucun revenus.


Quand tu as une ass mat qui est mauvaise, voir mal intentionnée parfois et qui en plus vient te demander de frauder pour l'arranger on croit rêver. On n'a pas le dégoût placé au même niveau. Ayant vécu quasiment la même chose qu'Ithilsul, oui, j'ai pris plaisir à l'envoyer chier et à faire tout en suivant la règle à la lettre. Pas de pitié pour les connards. On croit rêver.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, ce n'était pas après toi. Et puis comme tu le dis, c'est elle qui vous plante.
> 
> Pour mon expérience, heureusement, je suis passé par la case crèche, mais j'ai des amis qui ont eu des nounous et quelque part, les histoires de "gang" de nounous, ou d'autres dans le rapport de confiance ou des intérêts contradictoires, je les ai déjà entendu, c'est pas des trucs qui sortent de nul part (même s'il ne faut pas généraliser non plus). Je le sais.
> 
> Mais c'était par rapport à certains qui se défoulaient un peu (selon moi, après, j'ai pas eu leur vécu) sur un métier que personnellement je ne ferais pas (sauf si je n'avais pas le choix) pour un salaire pas foufou (j'imagine).
> Juste qu'on pouvait aussi se mettre un peu à sa place avant de sortir du "hou la fraudeuse" ou du "bien fait pour elle" (j'exagère un peu mais je pense que c'était l'esprit de certains messages).


Tu exagères à peine et me concernant c'était tout à fait l'esprit de mon message. Quand on est une employée merdique, qui n'a son job que grâce à la pénurie, qui en joue pour n'en avoir rien à foutre, on ne vient pas chouiner pour demander un arrangement. Faut vraiment avoir rien dans le ciboulot pour penser qu'une personne que tu as maltraitée pendant 1 an va te faire des bisous. Il suffit d'inverser les rôles pour se rendre compte que tout le monde tomberait à juste titre sur des parents infects.

Sans doute que mon message te choque, et j'en suis désolé, mais je n'ai aucun remord sur ma gestion de l'affaire à l'époque.

----------


## MilouseVH

> Mais c'était par rapport à certains qui se défoulaient un peu (selon moi, après, j'ai pas eu leur vécu) sur un métier que personnellement je ne ferais pas (sauf si je n'avais pas le choix) pour un salaire pas foufou (j'imagine).
> Juste qu'on pouvait aussi se mettre un peu à sa place avant de sortir du "hou la fraudeuse" ou du "bien fait pour elle" (j'exagère un peu mais je pense que c'était l'esprit de certains messages).


Sans aller jusqu'à se défouler, j'aurais envie de dire à cette ass'mat que c'est le jeu. J'aurais de l'empathie pour elle, car c'est pas marrant d'être sans le filet de sécurité du chômage. Mais en même temps, la rupture du contrat est de son fait. C'est une démission, et pas d'assurance chômage, ni indemnités dans le cas d'une démission. Ithilsul n'a aucune raison d'être plus arrangeant que de raison dans ce cas. Et c'est indépendant de la dureté du boulot, que je ne ferais pas non plus pour tout l'or du monde.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Fixed, c'est pas bien de déformer les propos  
> 
> Et maintenant avec un an de recul sur la scolarité, l'école est également un petit vivier des vanités déplacées. 
> 
> Je décerne la palme 2022 au Papa Connard, qui à la fête de l'école envoie son gosse resquiller la queue au stand de sandwichs et lui demande de se débrouiller pour se faire servir et les rapporter, sans attendre 15 minutes de queue, puis qui explique ensuite aux parents derrière lui que c'est son fils qui avait de sa propre initiative tenté d'aller au stand directement et qu'il n'avait pas pu le rattraper. Double zéro de morale.
> 
> La Palme de la Moumoune qu'on a envie de tabasser derrière un arbre en scred ira à cette Maman Berthe qui coince la porte de la classe de son grand pied, passe la tête dans l'ouverture et se fait quasi chaque matin un RDV parent-prof perso, pendant que tous les autres attendent derrière pour déposer leur enfant. 
> 
> Et enfin un prix global au personnel de l'école, pour sa Positive Attitude : tout va bien quand tu récupères ton gosse, et que ses lunettes sont rayées de ouf suite à une chute provoquée par un autre gosse dans la cour. Deux griffes d'1cm sur le verre droit, le gosse qui boite, mais on ne sait pas te dire qui a poussé (pourtant mon fils donne son nom), qui a surveillé, et on te bassine tous les jours de mails via EcoleDirecte, mais personne pour t'envoyer la déclaration d'accident. Vu que c'est la deuxième fois en un mois qu'il revient avec un verre complètement niqué à force de se faire jeter à terre... ça commence à me rendre sourcilleux. Et j'ai de gros sourcils.


Alors à un moment va falloir prendre le taureau par les cornes et remettre ces gens à leur place, que ce soit le papa connard, la maman connasse ou l'équipe éducative aux fraises. On est pas que des parents et on a le droit de rester ferme et en accord avec ses convictions.




> Le truc c'est que on comprend bien la notion d'offre et de demande, mais quand ça se passe avec des méthodes de voyou, escroc, un manque de politesse flagrant, un manque de considération criant pour le client, on est en droit de râler. On se tape déjà la SNCF et ses cheminots le reste du temps...


Aucun rapport.




> Quand tu as une ass mat qui est mauvaise, voir mal intentionnée parfois et qui en plus vient te demander de frauder pour l'arranger on croit rêver. On n'a pas le dégoût placé au même niveau. Ayant vécu quasiment la même chose qu'Ithilsul, oui, j'ai pris plaisir à l'envoyer chier et à faire tout en suivant la règle à la lettre. Pas de pitié pour les connards. On croit rêver.
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> Tu exagères à peine et me concernant c'était tout à fait l'esprit de mon message. Quand on est une employée merdique, qui n'a son job que grâce à la pénurie, qui en joue pour n'en avoir rien à foutre, on ne vient pas chouiner pour demander un arrangement. Faut vraiment avoir rien dans le ciboulot pour penser qu'une personne que tu as maltraitée pendant 1 an va te faire des bisous. Il suffit d'inverser les rôles pour se rendre compte que tout le monde tomberait à juste titre sur des parents infects.
> 
> Sans doute que mon message te choque, et j'en suis désolé, mais je n'ai aucun remord sur ma gestion de l'affaire à l'époque.


Complètement d'accord. Et malheureusement ce genre de jean-foutre pullule partout. Sauf que dans le cas des Assistantes- maternelles l'agrément est une vaste blague et qu'elles n'ont donc en réalité de compte à rendre à personne sauf... à leur employeur : les parents. Qui sont dans certains secteurs au pied du mur et n'ont guère de choix de mode de garde. Et même si j'ai eu 66% de bonnes assistantes maternelles et 100 % de bonnes crèches, et que donc mon jugement n'est pas totalement impartial, j'aurai tendance à dire que certaines sangsues ne feraient pas long feu si l'État faisait ce qu'il faut en terme de garde d'enfants (ou de congés parentaux).




> Un métier que personnellement je ne ferais pas (sauf si je n'avais pas le choix) pour un salaire pas foufou (j'imagine).


En réalité pour celles qui arrivent à garder 4 enfants en journée et les "extras" (dépassements d'horaires, suppléments divers) en étant chez elle, c'est pas forcément une mauvaise situation, surtout celles qui aiment les enfants (oui y en a dans le tas).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Petit retour sur la mise à disposition de mon ordi aux enfants. 

Ils attendaient ça avec impatience !

Du coup j'ai imposé comme unique règle "vous pouvez jouer une heure entière du moment que les chambres sont parfaitement rangées !"

Et du coup en fait ils s'en foutent de l'ordi.

----------


## Tahia

> Petit retour sur la mise à disposition de mon ordi aux enfants. 
> 
> Ils attendaient ça avec impatience !
> 
> Du coup j'ai imposé comme unique règle "vous pouvez jouer une heure entière du moment que les chambres sont parfaitement rangées !"
> 
> Et du coup en fait ils s'en foutent de l'ordi.


 ::XD::

----------


## Ithilsul

Je reviens agiter le topic.
Pas pour parler des énièmes galères avec le petit, qui a de gros problèmes d'endormissement (1h30 et 1h10 à hurler avant de s'endormir les 2 derniers soirs).  :Sweat: 

Ni pour apporter un jugement de la nounou elle-même et des arrangements qu'elle réclame.


Mais pour avoir des éclaircissements si certains sont spécialistes de Pajemploi et de la fin de contrat.


Quelle que soit la manière dont je rentre les données dans le simulateur de fin de contrat Pajemploi, je tombe systématiquement avec 800-1000 € d'indemnités de congés payés à verser à la nounou.

Or, depuis le début du contrat (4 octobre 2021) qui est en année incomplète (42 semaines d'accueil, 47 semaines de contrat pour inclure les 5 semaines de congés), elle a pris les 5 semaines de congés payés auxquels elle a droit (moitié de toutes les vacances scolaires, sauf Noël où elle a pris les 2 semaines = 5 semaines) ; qu'elle travaille 4 semaines (par exemple en avril 2022) ou sur 2 semaines (en décembre 2021), elle a été payé sur la totalité de son salaire mensualisé.
Qui plus est, il y a 7 semaines qu'elle n'assurera pas (août-octobre 2022) puisque le contrat va s'arrêter le 13 juillet.

Je ne comprends donc pas en quoi j'aurais un reliquat de congés à lui payer : elle les a consommés au fur et à mesure de leur acquisition !  ::wacko:: 

Ou alors, les "absences planifiées" des vacances scolaires ne consomment pas les CP ; pourtant, ces jours ont été payés.


Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait éclairer ma lanterne ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

J'ai toujours réglé ça à la pelle et à la chaux vive.

----------


## Tahia

> Je reviens agiter le topic.
> Pas pour parler des énièmes galères avec le petit, qui a de gros problèmes d'endormissement (1h30 et 1h10 à hurler avant de s'endormir les 2 derniers soirs). 
> 
> Ni pour apporter un jugement de la nounou elle-même et des arrangements qu'elle réclame.
> 
> 
> Mais pour avoir des éclaircissements si certains sont spécialistes de Pajemploi et de la fin de contrat.
> 
> 
> ...


Contact la RAM (relai assistance maternelle)de ton secteur, ils sauront parfaitement t'orienté pour celà, c'est même leurs spécialité  :^_^:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Contact la RAM (relai assistance maternelle)de ton secteur, ils sauront parfaitement t'orienté pour celà, c'est même leurs spécialité


Le conseil est bon mais je remets l'avertissement : dans certains bleds les nounous sont comme cul et chemise avec les RAM et la PMI et y ont des taupes.

Comme je l’avais posté à une époque de l’arrivée du COVID : on avait eu le cas avec un point de discorde juridique avec notre assistante, donc j'avais envoyé un courriel au RAM et à la PMI. Et la nounou m'avait fait la remarque par téléphone le lendemain que c'était important la confiance dans une relation et que c'est dommage que j'ai besoin de vérifier ce qu'elle disait auprès de quelqu'un d'autre.

Un plaisir.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tahia

> Le conseil est bon mais je remets l'avertissement : dans certains bleds les nounous sont comme cul et chemise avec les RAM et la PMI et y ont des taupes.
> 
> Comme je l’avais posté à une époque de l’arrivée du COVID : on avait eu le cas avec un point de discorde juridique avec notre assistante, donc j'avais envoyé un courriel au RAM et à la PMI. Et la nounou m'avait fait la remarque par téléphone le lendemain que c'était important la confiance dans une relation et que c'est dommage que j'ai besoin de vérifier ce qu'elle disait auprès de quelqu'un d'autre.
> 
> Un plaisir.


Dans mon bled ce n'est pas le cas. :^_^:

----------


## fishinou

> Le conseil est bon mais je remets l'avertissement : dans certains bleds les nounous sont comme cul et chemise avec les RAM et la PMI et y ont des taupes.
> 
> Comme je l’avais posté à une époque de l’arrivée du COVID : on avait eu le cas avec un point de discorde juridique avec notre assistante, donc j'avais envoyé un courriel au RAM et à la PMI. Et la nounou m'avait fait la remarque par téléphone le lendemain que c'était important la confiance dans une relation et que c'est dommage que j'ai besoin de vérifier ce qu'elle disait auprès de quelqu'un d'autre.
> 
> Un plaisir.


Ah ah putain j'imagine trop le truc "Allo Josiane ? On vient de recevoir un message d'un de tes parents là. Juste pour te prévenir qu'il vérifie ailleurs ce que tu lui dis. Garde le à l'œil c'est un chieur. Bisous".

J'aime.

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est peut être aussi "Bonjour Madame, nous venons vous contrôler suite à une plainte de parent..." et Josiane l'a mal pris.

----------


## fishinou

> C'est peut être aussi "Bonjour Madame, nous venons vous contrôler suite à une plainte de parent..." et Josiane l'a mal pris.


Oui, mais c'est moins drôle  ::ninja::

----------


## Stratosfear

Allez hop !
10 mois et déjà la varicelle (diagnostiquée ce matin). Elle avait 3-4 boutons blancs et durs ce weekend sur les jambes, et ce matin quelques un de plus sur le visage.

Par contre, c'est accompagné d'une fièvre a 40°C....

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Ah ah putain j'imagine trop le truc "Allo Josiane ? On vient de recevoir un message d'un de tes parents là. Juste pour te prévenir qu'il vérifie ailleurs ce que tu lui dis. Garde le à l'œil c'est un chieur. Bisous".
> 
> J'aime.





> C'est peut être aussi "Bonjour Madame, nous venons vous contrôler suite à une plainte de parent..." et Josiane l'a mal pris.


Comment vous sachez qu'elle s'appelle Josiane. Vous lisez mes courriels aussi ?  :tired:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

L'Expert a parlé. :mega- :tired: :




> ```
> Jeckhyl et fishinou lisent-ils mes courriels personnel ? #parano
> ```





> Bien sûr qu'ils le font ! Ces deux-là sont les agents de la NSA en charge de surveiller les courriels personnels ! Ils sont à l'affût de la moindre information qui pourrait les aider dans leurs plans maléfiques !
> 
> [Mode: parano]


You guys are in real trouble now.

----------


## MrKrev

> Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait éclairer ma lanterne ?


Leur système est foireux,  nous aussi ainsi que des amis avons eu le même soucis. Ca s'est réglé sans simulateur, à l'ancienne.

----------


## Ithilsul

J'avais fait un Edit qui ne s'est pas enregistré et qui, en gros, disait :

Je pense avoir trouvé le souci. La totalité des CP qu'elle a pris n'apparaissaient pas sous une ligne dans son récapitulatif mensuel "à déclarer à Pajemploi". Moi, très connement, je ne rajoutais rien dans le déclaratif. Or il fallait bien évidemment que je signale que c'étaient des CP consommés puisqu'elle a touché sa mensualisation classique.
L'URSSAF m'a dit qu'il faut leur adresser une courrier / mail pour qu'ils fassent le changement. J'espère qu'il sera pris en compte avant la dernière saisie (la fin de contrat est demain mais ils m'ont dit qu'on ne peut faire les déclarations qu'à compter du 25).

----------


## Kariatus

Dans la série les nounous font ce qu'elles veulent, voici ce qu'a fait la notre hier:
Je dépose notre fille le matin, tout va bien, bise et au revoir.
Le soir ma femme passe la chercher et là c'est le drame: Votre fille est ingérable (ah bon, ça fait quand même 6 mois que vous l'avez...), elle est tout le temps malade (oui c'est vrai qu'on est dans une mauvaise série là mais ce sont ses gosses qui contaminent ma fille, pas l'inverse...), elle demande plus d'attention que les autres enfants (logique, elle est malade) donc je casse le contrat. Préavis de 15 jours merci au revoir. Pas d'avertissement, pas de dialogue, pas de signes avant coureur.

Du coup, pas de solution de garde pour la rentrée. Si on en trouve pas une, ma femme devra fermer son activité (elle est indépendante).

Et ce matin tout sourire avec moi... Je lui dit qu'il faut qu'on discute et là "non y'a rien a discuté j'ai déjà accepté un autre enfant pour septembre".

Du coup, mon sentiment c'est que tu sais jamais à qui tu as à faire et que les nounous profitent vachement de la loi de l'offre et la demande. Et qu'aussi les ass-mat "jeunes" comme la notre ne s'embêtent plus: A la moindre difficulté hop dehors. Confirmé avec la responsable de la mam qu'on a appelé ce matin. Bref bien dégoûté.

Mais le pire dans tout ça c'est que ma fille qui est super timide avait vraiment apprécié sa nounou et aimait jouer avec ses enfants... Dégoûté aussi pour ma puce qui va devoir se réhabituer à quelqu'un d'autre en septembre alors qu'elle est pas à l'aise avec les étrangers...

J'ai envie de hurler dans ce genre de situation sérieux...

----------


## SuperLowl

Bah alors là, courage ! C'est vraiment chiant de tomber sur une personne comme ça et j'espère que le bouche à oreille fonctionnera pour que les autres parents sachent à quoi s'attendre.

----------


## theclaw

Non mais #padamalgam #yenadesbien  ::P: 

Le souci est qu'elles sont sur-protégées, au détriment des sales parents patrons et de leurs mioches ingérables.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Alors à un moment va falloir prendre le taureau par les cornes et remettre ces gens à leur place, que ce soit le papa connard, la maman connasse ou l'équipe éducative aux fraises. On est pas que des parents et on a le droit de rester ferme et en accord avec ses convictions.


Le papa resquille, c'est tout le poids de la pression sociale : est ce que tu veux faire un scandale à la première fête de l'école de ton fils, pour une connerie de sandwich ? non. 

La maman bloque-porte, je fais la part des choses : y a des gosses qui pleurent tous les jours d'aller à l'école, elle a ptet besoin de se caler avec la prof, des inquiétudes, etc... pis si ça se trouve elle est copine avec. Je prends sur moi aussi pour que mon fils puisse inviter/être invités aux annivs, en bref je me tiens pour que sa scolarité se passe au mieux.

J'ai déjà revissé poliment la surveillante de garderie et sa maîtresse, mais comme elle l'aura encore 2 ans je me retiens encore un peu. De toute façon dès que j'ai demandé une déclaration d'accident pour prise en charge assurance, au motif que 2 verres bousillés en un mois, j'arrêtais de les racheter de ma poche chaque fois que mon gosse est jeté à terre, depuis elle me fait la gueule. 

Dernier jour d'école je le récupère : "j'ai perdu ma casquette dans la cour". L'assistance de la maîtresse : "ne vous inquiétez pas, si on la retrouve, on la met dans son casier, il l'aura pour l'année prochaine". J'ai répondu "oui, ou alors vous nous faites un message et on vient la chercher, c'est pas en Septembre qu'il en aura le plus besoin"...

----------


## Woulfo

> Non mais #padamalgam #yenadesbien 
> 
> 
> Le souci est qu'elles sont sur-protégées, au détriment des sales parents patrons et de leurs mioches ingérables.



Dans l'autre sens, les parents qui filent leur gosse à l'assistante maternelle parce qu'ils n'ont pas trouvé de place en crèche, le cachent à l'assistante maternelle et du jour au lendemain disent "désolé, on vous enlève le gosse, on a une place en crèche" sont aussi très fréquent... Et dans le coin où je suis, il y a plus de nounou que de demande...

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Non mais #padamalgam #yenadesbien 
> 
> Le souci est qu'elles sont sur-protégées, au détriment des sales parents patrons et de leurs mioches ingérables.


Plus sérieusement, le souci c'est le déséquilibre entre elles qui prennent n'importe quel gosse dans le vivier en attente et toi qui lutte pour trouver une nounou digne de confiance. 
Le déséquilibre entre elles qui maîtrisent les conditions de leur emploi et toi qui t'improvises employeur du jour au lendemain, dans un domaine très réglementé. 
Le déséquilibre entre la nounou qui pourrait se retrouver avec une perte de revenus quelques mois mais indemnisée et toi qui a juste personne pour garder ton gosse, ce qui se traduit au mieux par liquider tes congés ou au pire par une perte d'emploi et un enfant balloté selon les issues trouvées.

La nounou qui rompt le contrat pour enfant pas assez docile, c'est un light sur la motivation et ca impacte directement l'autre partie, pour autant elle ne vous doit rien et a même le pouvoir de vous blacklister au sein de son réseau si vous ne restez pas aimables...

----------


## Kariatus

Et puis on va rester aimable car elle a encore notre fille pour les 2 prochaines semaines sans qu'on ne puisse rien faire.
On ravale notre bile et on essaye d'en trouver une autre. Mais à 1 mois et demi de la rentrée, c'est clairement très chaud de notre coté. Et puis pour expliquer pourquoi notre nounou précédente veut plus de notre enfant ça va être coton aussi tien...

----------


## theclaw

> Dans l'autre sens, les parents qui filent leur gosse à l'assistante maternelle parce qu'ils n'ont pas trouvé de place en crèche, le cachent à l'assistante maternelle et du jour au lendemain disent "désolé, on vous enlève le gosse, on a une place en crèche" sont aussi très fréquent... Et dans le coin où je suis, il y a plus de nounou que de demande...


Ouais enfin le parent verse une indemnité à l'assmat, plus les CP non pris, etc... Ton AssMat qui décide que ton gamin est ingérable, elle a juste 15j de préavis.

----------


## Tahia

> Non mais #padamalgam #yenadesbien 
> 
> Le souci est qu'elles sont sur-protégées, au détriment des sales parents patrons et de leurs mioches ingérables.


Toi t'as jamais appris les nuances, je me trompe ? ::ninja::

----------


## theclaw

> Toi t'as jamais appris les nuances, je me trompe ?


 ::P: 

Les histoires de nounous CA ME TRIGGER DE FOU !!!  ::P:

----------


## Woulfo

> Ouais enfin le parent verse une indemnité à l'assmat


C'est vrai qu'avec l'indemnité l'assistante maternelle va rouler sur l'or.  ::rolleyes:: 
https://www.service-public.fr/partic...orce%20majeure.

----------


## theclaw

> C'est vrai qu'avec l'indemnité l'assistante maternelle va rouler sur l'or. 
> https://www.service-public.fr/partic...orce%20majeure.


D'une part toi tu lui verses un truc si tu rompts le contrat mais elle quedalle. Elle ne te doit rien du tout. Ah si: 2 semaines de taff. Ouf, y'a un préavis.
D'autre part si elle avait besoin de pognon elle garderait ton gamin "difficile". Oh wait, elle a déjà un remplacement !!

Cherchez pas à défendre l'indéfendable, ce milieu est une mafia et je pèse mes mots. Gangréné par une arrivée massive ces 15 dernières années, de personnes avec absolument zéro scrupules, qui pensent qu'être assmat ça consiste à poser un gamin sur le sol pendant qu'elles font autre chose. Mais comme notre pays est infoutu d'avoir assez de places en crèches (et notre démographie est à peine en augmentation), les parents sont obligés de composer avec ces personnes.

Chanceux sont ceux qui ont leurs parents à proximité. Y'a d'autres problèmes, mais t'es pas le bec dans l'eau du jour au lendemain quand c'est mamie qui s'occupe de tes enfants.

----------


## Kariatus

J'avoue que je suis tenté de penser la même chose vu ce qu'on vit là... Et pour les places en crèches c'est effectivement mort à 10km à la ronde chez nous pour l'instant... On va augmenter le périmètre mais beaucoup de portes se ferment sous prétexte qu'on est pas de la commune... Et que les crèches sont pleines aussi...

----------


## Woulfo

> D'une part toi tu lui verses un truc si tu rompts le contrat mais elle quedalle. Elle ne te doit rien du tout. Ah si: 2 semaines de taff. Ouf, y'a un préavis.
> D'autre part si elle avait besoin de pognon elle garderait ton gamin "difficile". Oh wait, elle a déjà un remplacement !!


Qu'est-ce que tu dis ? 
Je te dis juste que par expérience, il y a des parents qui enlèvent leur gosse de l'assistante maternelle du jour au lendemain par manque d'honnêteté aussi et que ça la fout dans la merde, c'est tout. 
Je ne dis pas qu'aucune assistante maternelle n'abuse et que ça ne fout pas les parents dans la merde, j'essaye juste de contrebalancer et dire que oui, parfois ce sont les parents qui abusent.

Le fait que des agréments soient données un peu rapidement (euphémisme) est critiqué même par certaines assistantes maternelles. Parce que cela dénigre leur boulot et amène à des messages véhéments comme le tien.

Et les problèmes de place en crèche dont tu parles, spoiler : c'est pire dans des pays limitrophes francophones.

----------


## MilouseVH

> Chanceux sont ceux qui ont leurs parents à proximité. Y'a d'autres problèmes, mais t'es pas le bec dans l'eau du jour au lendemain quand c'est mamie qui s'occupe de tes enfants.


Est-ce que tu as d'autres trigger ? Qu'on sache pour la prochaine fois  :;): . Et clairement, je suis pas rassuré quand mes filles sont chez mamie. Mais c'est un autre débat.

----------


## theclaw

> Est-ce que tu as d'autres trigger ? Qu'on sache pour la prochaine fois . Et clairement, je suis pas rassuré quand mes filles sont chez mamie. Mais c'est un autre débat.


lol

J'ménerve pas J'EXPLIQUE !

----------


## fishinou

> Et les problèmes de place en crèche dont tu parles, spoiler : c'est pire dans des pays limitrophes francophones.


C'est pas contre toi et je ne suis plus concerné par le débat en cours, mais moi c'est cet argument qui me trigger de ouf !  :Vibre: 

J'entends ça souvent au job, ça me fait dégoupiller à chaque fois  :Vibre: 


"C'est pire ailleurs" ... Oui et ? Ailleurs c'est complètement merdique alors on va se contenter d'être médiocre ?

----------


## Woulfo

> "C'est pire ailleurs" ... Oui et ? Ailleurs c'est complètement merdique alors on va se contenter d'être médiocre ?


Jamais dit le contraire, je remettais juste en contexte parce que piouf, c'est compliqué de "composer avec ces personnes" (sic).  :;):

----------


## Tahia

> lol
> 
> J'ménerve pas J'EXPLIQUE !


Ah non non tu t'énerves, si t'es triggered.  ::siffle::

----------


## theclaw

> Ah non non tu t'énerves, si t'es triggered.


Quelqu'un n'a pas la ref  ::):

----------


## Stratosfear

> Dans la série les nounous font ce qu'elles veulent, voici ce qu'a fait la notre hier:
> Je dépose notre fille le matin, tout va bien, bise et au revoir.
> Le soir ma femme passe la chercher et là c'est le drame: Votre fille est ingérable (ah bon, ça fait quand même 6 mois que vous l'avez...), elle est tout le temps malade (oui c'est vrai qu'on est dans une mauvaise série là mais ce sont ses gosses qui contaminent ma fille, pas l'inverse...), elle demande plus d'attention que les autres enfants (logique, elle est malade) donc je casse le contrat. Préavis de 15 jours merci au revoir. Pas d'avertissement, pas de dialogue, pas de signes avant coureur.
> 
> Du coup, pas de solution de garde pour la rentrée. Si on en trouve pas une, ma femme devra fermer son activité (elle est indépendante).
> 
> Et ce matin tout sourire avec moi... Je lui dit qu'il faut qu'on discute et là "non y'a rien a discuté j'ai déjà accepté un autre enfant pour septembre".
> 
> Du coup, mon sentiment c'est que tu sais jamais à qui tu as à faire et que les nounous profitent vachement de la loi de l'offre et la demande. Et qu'aussi les ass-mat "jeunes" comme la notre ne s'embêtent plus: A la moindre difficulté hop dehors. Confirmé avec la responsable de la mam qu'on a appelé ce matin. Bref bien dégoûté.
> ...


En lisant ton post, j'ai plutôt l'impression que ton ass-mat a eu une demande pour garder un gosse qu'elle connaît (famille, amis, ex-employeur qui a fait un deuxième, etc...) et qu'elle dégage la votre pour faire de la place en donnant des raisons un peu fallacieuses.
De plus, elle se plaint que votre petite est tout le temps malade, mais il me semble qu'elle n'est pas obligée d'accepter la garde dans ces cas, donc elle ne peut pas vraiment vous le reprocher.

----------


## Kariatus

Oui tu as raison on était assez arrangeant quand elle avait de la fièvre ou le nez qui coule on la mettait pas chez l'ass-mat.
De toute façon ce matin elle m'a bien fait comprendre que ça servait a rien de discuter car c'était comme ça. Donc enfant d'une copine ou autre on l'a dans l'os.
J'ai juste peur qu'elle fasse de la merde avec notre fille sur les 10 jours de garde qu'il reste... Parce que si elle est capable de nous planter comme ça sans discussion, je remet en cause un peu tout ce qu'elle nous dit...

----------


## Pinkipou

> Quelqu'un n'a pas la ref


Référence : ‎1220 228
100% Coton
Très doux à 30 °C, ne pas utiliser d'eau de Javel, ne pas sécher au sèche-linge, repasser à basse température.
Regular
Manche longue



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Stratosfear

> Oui tu as raison on était assez arrangeant quand elle avait de la fièvre ou le nez qui coule on la mettait pas chez l'ass-mat.
> De toute façon ce matin elle m'a bien fait comprendre que ça servait a rien de discuter car c'était comme ça. Donc enfant d'une copine ou autre on l'a dans l'os.
> J'ai juste peur qu'elle fasse de la merde avec notre fille sur les 10 jours de garde qu'il reste... Parce que si elle est capable de nous planter comme ça sans discussion, je remet en cause un peu tout ce qu'elle nous dit...


Question bête : quand vous la mettiez pas chez la nounou parce que malade, vous payiez la nounou pour les jours de garde prévus mais non effectués quand même ou pas ?

----------


## Kariatus

Oui c'est au contrat tu payes quand même car c'est des absences non déduites. Tu payes pas l'entretien journalier par contre.
J'imagine que ça doit dépendre du contrat que tu signes...
En gros tu payes tout le temps sauf dans un seul cas: Si c'est l'ass-mat qui fait la demande d'un jour. Là c'est sans solde et tu payes rien.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Oui c'est au contrat tu payes quand même car c'est des absences non déduites. Tu payes pas l'entretien journalier par contre.
> J'imagine que ça doit dépendre du contrat que tu signes...
> En gros tu payes tout le temps sauf dans un seul cas: Si c'est l'ass-mat qui fait la demande d'un jour. Là c'est sans solde et tu payes rien.


Ah ben tu m'apprends quelque chose pour l'entretien journalier...
Nous on lui paye tout quand elle ne la garde pas de notre fait, alors que c'était prévu.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Ah ben tu m'apprends quelque chose pour l'entretien journalier...
> Nous on lui paye tout quand elle ne la garde pas de notre fait, alors que c'était prévu.


C'est normal de payer un jour où tu décides de ne pas mettre l'enfant : elle était disponible pour travailler, a bloqué son créneau pour ce faire, ce n'est pas de son fait si tu ne lui donnes rien à faire.
De la même manière, si tu vas au boulot et que ton patron ne te donne rien, il reste obligé de te payer.
On a eu le cas en mai : on est partis 2 semaines en vacances sur une période de garde prévue, on a bien évidemment payé cette période.

Tout comme il est normal de ne pas payer l'entretien journalier, puisque ton enfant ne "consomme" rien de chez elle ce jour-là.

----------


## Stratosfear

On est d'accord, je me suis jamais posé la question de lui retirer ces jours de non-garde, puisqu'elle avait prévu de travailler ça me paraît normal. Et même pas de ne pas payer les frais journaliers.  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Du coup, mon sentiment c'est que tu sais jamais à qui tu as à faire et que les nounous profitent vachement de la loi de l'offre et la demande. Et qu'aussi les ass-mat "jeunes" comme la notre ne s'embêtent plus: A la moindre difficulté hop dehors.


Alors, j'ai rien contre toi hein, on ne se connait même pas en fait, je crois. Faut vraiment pas prendre mal ce que je vais dire, au contraire, je compatis clairement et j'imagine sans mal dans quelle situation de merde tu peux être puisqu'il m'est arrivé peu ou prou la même chose il y a deux ans.

Mais ça existe un topic des patrons sur CPC ? Je pense qu'il y aurait possibilité de trouver des perles dessus.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Le papa resquille, c'est tout le poids de la pression sociale : est ce que tu veux faire un scandale à la première fête de l'école de ton fils, pour une connerie de sandwich ? non. 
> 
> La maman bloque-porte, je fais la part des choses : y a des gosses qui pleurent tous les jours d'aller à l'école, elle a ptet besoin de se caler avec la prof, des inquiétudes, etc... pis si ça se trouve elle est copine avec. Je prends sur moi aussi pour que mon fils puisse inviter/être invités aux annivs, en bref je me tiens pour que sa scolarité se passe au mieux.
> 
> J'ai déjà revissé poliment la surveillante de garderie et sa maîtresse, mais comme elle l'aura encore 2 ans je me retiens encore un peu. De toute façon dès que j'ai demandé une déclaration d'accident pour prise en charge assurance, au motif que 2 verres bousillés en un mois, j'arrêtais de les racheter de ma poche chaque fois que mon gosse est jeté à terre, depuis elle me fait la gueule. 
> 
> Dernier jour d'école je le récupère : "j'ai perdu ma casquette dans la cour". L'assistance de la maîtresse : "ne vous inquiétez pas, si on la retrouve, on la met dans son casier, il l'aura pour l'année prochaine". J'ai répondu "oui, ou alors vous nous faites un message et on vient la chercher, c'est pas en Septembre qu'il en aura le plus besoin"...


Non mais je sais que tu as totalement raison mais putain qu'est ce que ça fait chier. Et puis tu sais on trouve moyen de faire passer le message diplomatiquement parfois aussi.

----------


## Maximelene

Mercredi dernier, on est descendus voir le feu d'artifice avec la petite et sa mère, juste tous les trois.

Entre deux explosions, la petite a sorti "C'est bien qu'on puisse voir ça en famille".

Non seulement j'ai pleuré, mais j'ai à nouveau la larme à l’œil rien qu'à le raconter.  :Emo:

----------


## Tahia

> Mercredi dernier, on est descendus voir le feu d'artifice avec la petite et sa mère, juste tous les trois.
> 
> Entre deux explosions, la petite a sorti "C'est bien qu'on puisse voir ça en famille".
> 
> Non seulement j'ai pleuré, mais j'ai à nouveau la larme à l’œil rien qu'à le raconter.


Carpette ! ::cry::

----------


## Ithilsul

> Mercredi dernier, on est descendus voir le feu d'artifice avec la petite et sa mère, juste tous les trois.
> 
> Entre deux explosions, la petite a sorti "C'est bien qu'on puisse voir ça en famille".
> 
> Non seulement j'ai pleuré, mais j'ai à nouveau la larme à l’œil rien qu'à le raconter.


 :Emo: 


Quel âge la petite ?

Edit : grâce à CHbox ci-dessous j'ai été chercher, elle est au milieu des 5 ans / 5 ans et demi. Et j'ai donc à nouveau le contexte de gros chacal  ::ninja:: .

----------


## CHbox

Ah je recolle le contexte, je comprend que ça t'ai fait plaisir, c'est un très bon signal  ::):

----------


## dragou

Vous aussi vous sentez ce qui se prépare? Le monde est-il prêt pour ça?

Mini maximelene c'est pour bientôt !

Blague à part, content que tout roule, c'est loin d'être évident je pense ^^

----------


## Zouuu

Auriez-vous un modèle de trotinette pour petite de 3 ans ?

genre ce type : https://www.amazon.fr/YOLEO-Trottine.../dp/B08VW18YW8

ou un modèle chez decathlon ?

(le premier modèle cité m'intéresse car ca pourrait servir pour le 3e rapidement)

----------


## fishinou

La mini micro était plébiscité sur le fofo il fut un temps.

Note que c'est une "se pencher pour tourner", mes gamins n'on jamais réussi à prendre le coup donc elle a pas servi des masses. Mais les miens sont pas super dégourdis donc ça marchera probablement chez toi  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Grâce au système de navigation par transfert de poids hyper intuitif, l’enfant devra se pencher à droite ou à gauche pour se diriger. Ce système de navigation, inventé par Micro, permet de travailler l’équilibre et la coordination.


Voilà, mes enfants sont trop cons pour les trucs "hyper intuitif"  ::ninja::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Nous on a ça.

Notre troisième de 2 ans et demi va et revient du parc avec en autonomie. Et les deux autres faisaient pareil avant lui.

----------


## Flad

> La mini micro était plébiscité sur le fofo il fut un temps.
> 
> Note que c'est une "se pencher pour tourner", mes gamins n'on jamais réussi à prendre le coup donc elle a pas servi des masses. Mais les miens sont pas super dégourdis donc ça marchera probablement chez toi 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Voilà, mes enfants sont trop cons pour les trucs "hyper intuitif"


Ils sont HPI : Hyper Pas Intuitifs !  :X1:

----------


## SaturnNitrik

> Notre troisième de 2 ans et demi va et revient du parc avec en autonomie. Et les deux autres faisaient pareil avant lui.


Ah merci, depuis le temps que je dis à la maman que nos enfants de 3 et 4 ans sont largement assez grand pour aller à la maternelle tout seul en trottinette. Faut juste bien regarder en traversant la nationale.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Souly

Ma nièce a une Globber et j'ai trouvé ça très bien. Elle maîtrisait à fond la fonction trottinette à 2 ans et mon fils était grave jaloux (un an plus tard, il ne sait toujours pas utiliser une trottinette  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Shurin

Alors je l'aime beaucoup, mais j'aurais bien aimé dormir un peu cette nuit  :Emo:

----------


## S0da

> Alors je l'aime beaucoup, mais j'aurais bien aimé dormir un peu cette nuit


De quelle trottinette parles-tu ?

----------


## kilfou

Question abo téléphonique

Je suis actuellement chez SFR pour internet, j'avais une offre couplée pas mal pour le téléphone avec mais là ça commence à faire trop cher pour ce que je m'en sers.
J'aimais bien pouvoir partager des gigas sur le compte de ma femme qui n'avait pas de data propre à elle.
Et là avec le grand qui rentre au collège et qui va sûrement avoir son téléphone aussi, je me demandais s'il existait des offres familles raisonnables ?

----------


## Zouuu

Chez red, actuellement t'as du 5Go pour 5€/mois pour les enfants / vieux.

Ensuite, toujours chez red, tu regardes de temps en temps sur dealabs qui listera les offres d'appels qui arrivent tous les trimestres comme celle-ci : https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/r...gement-2357159

Enfin, d'ici fin aout, tu auras comme d'hab tous les opérateurs qui vont casser les prix pour les forfaits "enfants qui rentrent au collège" avec des forfaits réduits sur 12 mois ou sans limite de temps.

L'idéal selon mois est d'avoir un forfait à plus de 40 Go pour moins de 8-10 €. Et si ca devait augmenter, l'avantage de Red, c'est qu'un coup de fil (ou via le chat) au service résiliation te permet de réduire drastiquement le prix.

EDIT : 
En ce qui concerne le choix de l'opérateur, il faudra faire d'abord en fonction de ces besoins (beaucoup de data ou pas), de sa couverture (en ville ca pose aucun soucis, il reste encore quelques zones grises en campagne, et les zones blanches sont ultra rares).

La plupart du temps, je conseille Red by SFR car niveau rapport qualité prix couverture, y a pas mieux. Oui il y a eu (et il y aura) des augmentations de prix (qui sont légales), des pratiques douteuses 1 fois par an (envoie un mail / SMS pour prévenir d'un ajout de Go / mois pour 3 euros de plus, avec un lien pour ne pas y souscrire) donc il faut être vigilant. Ca se voit sur la facture si on est passé à côté et y a toujours le support par téléphone ou par chat pour négocier le prix.

Vu que je connais pas trop mal Epinal et que j'ai jamais eu de soucis de couverture là bas, je le propose naturellement à Mr Fou.

Sinon, free si vous voulez de la 5G et que vous avez déjà du free en fixe, car ca réduit un peu le prix (15€/mois).

B&You à la limite propose également des offres (5€/mois - 5go sans engagement) de temps en temps

Sosh est trop cher (hormis qq forfaits annuels)

Orange, aucun intérêt si ce n'est pour un pro (et encore.... )

Bouygues aucun intérêt

----------


## docelche

J'hésite un peu sur le meilleur endroit où diffuser ça, mais je me suis dit que c'est pour les parents que ça peut être le plus utile (pour éviter de se faire avoir par des gogos/arnaqueurs qui profitent de leur désarroi) :
Un fil Twitter intéressant sur un soi disant syndrome de Kiss, totalement bullshit pour expliquer pleins de symptômes des bébés :

https://mobile.twitter.com/NightHaun...29541650235394

----------


## maison

> J'hésite un peu sur le meilleur endroit où diffuser ça, mais je me suis dit que c'est pour les parents que ça peut être le plus utile (pour éviter de se faire avoir par des gogos/arnaqueurs qui profitent de leur désarroi) :
> Un fil Twitter intéressant sur un soi disant syndrome de Kiss, totalement bullshit pour expliquer pleins de symptômes des bébés :
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/NightHaun...29541650235394


et donc, l'info traitée, validée par des experts est que ce syndrome de kiss c'est n'importe quoi.
c'est ça?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'hésite un peu sur le meilleur endroit où diffuser ça, mais je me suis dit que c'est pour les parents que ça peut être le plus utile (pour éviter de se faire avoir par des gogos/arnaqueurs qui profitent de leur désarroi) :
> Un fil Twitter intéressant sur un soi disant syndrome de Kiss, totalement bullshit pour expliquer pleins de symptômes des bébés :
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/NightHaun...29541650235394


et donc, l'info traitée, validée par des experts est que ce syndrome de kiss c'est n'importe quoi.
c'est ça?

----------


## theclaw

J'ai pas lu mais généralement quand je vois "TERRIBLE ! A PARTAGER EN MASSE ! ON VOUS MENT !", ça me fait fuir.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> J'ai pas lu mais généralement quand je vois "TERRIBLE ! A PARTAGER EN MASSE ! ON VOUS MENT !", ça me fait fuir.


Pour le coup il est intéressant de lire.

----------


## fishinou

> J'ai pas lu mais généralement quand je vois "TERRIBLE ! A PARTAGER EN MASSE ! ON VOUS MENT !", ça me fait fuir.


J'ai pas tout lu, mais quand je vois que c'est Docelche qui post, ça me suffit.

----------


## theclaw

Je connais pas ce canard  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

Vous êtes prêts pour de la grosse redite ? 3...2...1...

Je cherche un siège voiture bébé *pas cher* mais sécuritaire.

Il arrive sur ses 9 mois, pour l'instant il est dans un truc comme ça, que sa mère nomme "cosy":



Mais il est grand et gros le bougre, et ça déborde de partout. Donc on voudrait prendre un "vrai" siège, qui ferait 9 mois -> l'infini, qu'on pourrait mettre dos à la route jusqu'à ses 1 an, et qui ne coûterait pas plus cher qu'un siège tout bête juste pour pouvoir le mettre 3 mois dos à la route. Et qui respecte toutes les normes de sécurité bien entendu.

J'imagine que ça va être compliqué, mais si vous avez des idées...  ::unsure::

----------


## Supergounou

Tiens là j'ai trouvé ça:
https://www.roseoubleu.fr/lionelo-si...d-a361668.html

Mais je ne connais pas la marque et du coup pas du tout confiance  ::unsure::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bon j'avais été trop ambitieux en mettant mon fils de huit ans devant Ori. Il n'arrive pas à passer le premier petit obstacle sur jeu, je me demande si ce petit con est vraiment de moi. En plus il y avait perverpepere à la maison il me semble avant sa naissance, le manque de skill pourrait trouver une explication génétique de ce côté là.

Bref.

Il y aurait quoi comme plateformer "à la Ori" mais plus adapté pour un enfant ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Il y aurait quoi comme plateformer "à la Ori" mais plus adapté pour un enfant ?



Yooka-Laylee and the Impossible Lair ? On y perd la composante "Metroid-like", mais il y a plein de chose à faire sur la map de sélection de niveau, des petites énigmes et tout c'est assez sympas.

----------


## fishinou

> Tiens là j'ai trouvé ça:
> https://www.roseoubleu.fr/lionelo-si...d-a361668.html
> 
> Mais je ne connais pas la marque et du coup pas du tout confiance


www.securange.fr

Un groupe 0/1/2/3 pour 130€ ça me trigger des warnings partout perso.

----------


## Supergounou

> www.securange.fr


C'est quoi ce site ? Pourquoi il y a un magasin intégré ?

----------


## SuperLowl

> J'imagine que ça va être compliqué, mais si vous avez des idées...


Je pense qu'il va falloir être plus précis sur le budget visé.
Nous, on a payé un peu moins de 300€ pour un Joie et en regardant pas mal autour, on se dit que c'est parfaitement acceptable en termes de sécurité/confort/prix. Mais 300e, ça reste évidemment une somme.

----------


## fishinou

> C'est quoi ce site ? Pourquoi il y a un magasin intégré ?


T'es au courant que ta façon de poser les questions donne pas du tout envie de te répondre ? :-/

----------


## docelche

> J'ai pas tout lu, mais quand je vois que c'est Docelche qui post, ça me suffit.


awwwwww  ::wub::

----------


## wiotts

> Bon j'avais été trop ambitieux en mettant mon fils de huit ans devant Ori. Il n'arrive pas à passer le premier petit obstacle sur jeu, je me demande si ce petit con est vraiment de moi. En plus il y avait perverpepere à la maison il me semble avant sa naissance, le manque de skill pourrait trouver une explication génétique de ce côté là.
> 
> Bref.
> 
> Il y aurait quoi comme plateformer "à la Ori" mais plus adapté pour un enfant ?


Un sonic mania?
1 seul bouton, et la difficulté va croissante.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Bon j'avais été trop ambitieux en mettant mon fils de huit ans devant Ori. Il n'arrive pas à passer le premier petit obstacle sur jeu, je me demande si ce petit con est vraiment de moi. En plus il y avait perverpepere à la maison il me semble avant sa naissance, le manque de skill pourrait trouver une explication génétique de ce côté là.
> 
> Bref.
> 
> Il y aurait quoi comme plateformer "à la Ori" mais plus adapté pour un enfant ?


Ori, c'est pas un metroidvania plutôt ? Tu cherches un truc de ce genre ?

----------


## Sharn

> J'hésite un peu sur le meilleur endroit où diffuser ça, mais je me suis dit que c'est pour les parents que ça peut être le plus utile (pour éviter de se faire avoir par des gogos/arnaqueurs qui profitent de leur désarroi) :
> Un fil Twitter intéressant sur un soi disant syndrome de Kiss, totalement bullshit pour expliquer pleins de symptômes des bébés :
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/NightHaun...29541650235394


Purée il y a encore des gens sans vergogne. Les antivaxx ça suffisait pourtant.

----------


## perverpepere

> En plus il y avait perverpepere à la maison il me semble avant sa naissance, le manque de skill pourrait trouver une explication génétique de ce côté là.


 :tired: 
Alors déjà c'est pas ma faute si tu m'as laissé tout seul avec ta femme un après midi, et ensuite si je me souviens bien c'est pas moi le 1er à avoir parlé de partouze en sortant du repas.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Pour le coup il est intéressant de lire.


Tout à fait. D'ailleurs le passage "le manque d'écoute des parents  par les soignants" m'encourage à vous donner une mise à jour qui l'illustre bien. 


Rappel des faits : le petit bientôt a 2 ans et 4 mois. Ces dernières semaines, il nous faisait d'énormes crises en journée, et des colères homériques au moment du réveil (sieste ou nuit). Depuis 3 mois, les nuits sans interruption de comptent sur les doigts d'une main. Ses courbes de taille et de poids flirtent avec la sortie de route des normes par le bas.

Les crises de colère en journée liées à de la contrariété se sont heureusement allégées. Celles des réveils restent présentes et insupportables.
Qui plus est, il nous fait d'énormes crises au moment du coucher, qui semblent provenir d'une grande anxiété qu'on n'arrive pas à expliquer. 
On a eu beau tout essayer (en évitant la dernière solution qui est de rester couchés avec lui), sans succès : rester devant la porte, le laisser crier (il a tenu jusqu'à 1 h 30 à hurler quand on a essayé !), sévir, lui expliquer calmement, entrer et sortir, ne pas revenir, la veilleuse musicale, le noir complet... 
Et quand il finit par s'endormir d'épuisement (souvent après 23 h), il se réveille plusieurs fois dans la nuit et le lever est toujours matinal, de sorte qu'il en vient à faire des nuits de moins de 8 heures (ça fait des semaines qu'il n'a pas dormi plus de 9 heures). Il y a une semaine, couché à 22 h 20, à 0 h 20 il finit par s'endormir après nous avoir sollicités en continu, il s'est réveillé à... 4 h 50 ! Soit une nuit de 4 h 30 ! Et il ne s'est recouché pour la sieste qu'à 15 h, et encore il a fallu le forcer !
Même lors de ses réveils nocturnes, le fait de nous rendormir dans sa chambre ou de le prendre avec nous n'empêche pas un réveil ultérieur pendant la nuit, de sorte que tout le monde est explosé (mais lui tient on ne sait comment, peut-être les nerfs).

Bien entendu, de notre côté on n'en peut plus, on est tous les deux en dépression et on ne sait plus quoi faire. Le problème complémentaire est que ce rythme nuit à sa santé : il reste petit (les gamins de son âge ou même moins lui mettent une tête de plus) mais pour la première fois, depuis la visite des 2 ans, il a maigri, sa courbe de poids se casse.
Ce qui m'énerve énormément est que lors de la visite (sa pédiatre était en congés, on devait voir une autre du service mais c'était finalement une remplaçante de celle-ci), ma compagne a dû s'énerver et exiger qu'on lui donne des noms de pédopsychiatres/pédopsychologues, sans quoi pour la pédiatre "moi de ce que je vois dans mes interactions il va bien".

BEN OUI CONNASSE, base-toi sur 20 minutes dans ton cabinet (où d'ailleurs il était déjà insupportable d'énervement) et renie ce qu'on te dit vivre depuis 3 mois et l'avis extérieur d'autres professions médicales (psy) qui, l'ayant vu en vidéo, disent qu'effectivement à ce point il devient nécessaire de consulter...  :Vibre: 


Preuve de cette anxiété, si sa mère s'éloigne de quelques mètres, il se met à hurler. Lors de ses crises, il n'arrête pas de hurler en l'appelant, même si elle est à 30 cm de lui, ou même lorsqu'elle le tient dans ses bras.


Il semble nous refaire une angoisse de la séparation sans qu'on sache d'où elle vient, sachant qu'en faisant des recherches, on n'a pas trouvé mention de ce type de régression passé les deux ans...


La seule consolation est que, maintenant que notre entourage l'a expérimenté sur quelques petits jours, on n'a plus aucun commentaire de leur part nous disant qu'on exagère et qu'on ne pouvait pas être en si mauvais état. Ils nous rejoignent même qu'à ce point, il faut l'amener consulter.

En attendant de voir ce que ça pourra donner...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Alors je n'ai jamais eu de crises à ce point mais j'ai eu une période, de quand même quelques mois où on a décidé d'un commun accord avec ma femme... de s'endormir avec lui (ou du moins le plus possible de le lui faire croire). Les premiers temps j'étais tellement HS que je m'endormais parfois avant lui mais au moins il dormait aussi. Et puis au fur et à mesure et avec quelques astuces (boire beaucoup d'eau et ne pas aller aux toilettes avant  ::siffle::  ) j'ai réussi à ne plus m'endormir complètement et à éviter d'y passer toutes mes soirées (on le couchait vers 19h30). Et au bout d'un temps certain il a finit par passer au simple histoires+câlins avant de dormir. Je suppose qu'il y avait une forme d'angoisse nocturne... Mais ça nous a changé la vie et nous a permis de ne pas nous entretuer.  :<_<:

----------


## theclaw

19H30 c'est tôt non ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Non.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ori, c'est pas un metroidvania plutôt ? Tu cherches un truc de ce genre ?


Oui.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Alors je n'ai jamais eu de crises à ce point mais j'ai eu une période, de quand même quelques mois où on a décidé d'un commun accord avec ma femme... de s'endormir avec lui (ou du moins le plus possible de le lui faire croire). Les premiers temps j'étais tellement HS que je m'endormais parfois avant lui mais au moins il dormait aussi. Et puis au fur et à mesure et avec quelques astuces (boire beaucoup d'eau et ne pas aller aux toilettes avant  ) j'ai réussi à ne plus m'endormir complètement et à éviter d'y passer toutes mes soirées (on le couchait vers 19h30). Et au bout d'un temps certain il a finit par passer au simple histoires+câlins avant de dormir. Je suppose qu'il y avait une forme d'angoisse nocturne... Mais ça nous a changé la vie et nous a permis de ne pas nous entretuer.


Il avait quel âge ?
(Je note l'astuce de la vessie mais je préférerai sûrement m'endormir que souffrir  ::ninja:: ).

Le problème/risque que je vois dans cette technique est que, s'il se réveille, il se rend compte qu'on n'est plus là alors qu'il s'attendait à nous trouver à côté, donc crise... 

(Ce soir il a hurlé pendant 45 mn avant de renoncer et s'endormir  :Emo: )





> 19H30 c'est tôt non ?





> Non.


Ça dépend de l'âge, comme même. Vu le rythme du nôtre, c'est clairement trop tôt et un coup à ce qu'il se réveille en pleine forme à 4 h.

----------


## Magnarrok

Le notre il s'endort aussi vers 19h30 (mardi 19h10 après une journée intense au centre de loisirs). Et le réveil ce fait à 7h. 4 ans et demi et c'est déjà un ados.

----------


## Ventilo

Un ado se coucherait a 7h pour se lever a 19h  ::P:

----------


## SuperLowl

*pat pat* Ithilsul.

Je ne sais pas où tu consultes pour ta pédiatre mais ça peut valoir le coup de changer si tu te ne sens pas écoutée.
Nous, même en habitant à Montauban, on continue à consulter à Toulouse parce que la pédiatre est super donc on n'a pas envie de changer. D'ailleurs j'y vais ce matin parce que le petit a de la fièvre et diarrhée depuis mardi soir. Pic à 39.4° hier midi, 39° ce matin au réveil. J'aurais pu consulter hier mais d'expérience, si moins de 24h de symptôme, alors souvent on nous dit d'attendre.

----------


## Primopuelle

C'est fou un médecin qui dit que tout va bien quand un enfant de 2 ans perd du poids. 
Bon courage.

----------


## fishinou

> Le notre il s'endort aussi vers 19h30 (mardi 19h10 après une journée intense au centre de loisirs). Et le réveil ce fait à 7h. 4 ans et demi et c'est déjà un ados.


C'était ça ta vie d'ado ?!? Dur !

----------


## Magnarrok

Ah non moi je jouais à Diablo 2 jusqu'à 7h le matin.

----------


## Baroudeur

> Ça dépend de l'âge, comme même. Vu le rythme du nôtre, c'est clairement trop tôt et un coup à ce qu'il se réveille en pleine forme à 4 h.


D'abord, bon courage pour traverser cette période. Ensuite, aucune idée si ça s'applique ici mais des potes avaient de gros problèmes avec leur fille (nuits ultra compliquées et journées cata du coup) et ils ont fait appel à un spécialiste du sommeil des enfants (déso je ne me souviens pas du nom de la profession). Il s'avère qu'ils couchaient leur fille trop tard (20h-20h30). En la couchant à 19h tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Il avait quel âge ?
> (Je note l'astuce de la vessie mais je préférerai sûrement m'endormir que souffrir ).
> 
> Le problème/risque que je vois dans cette technique est que, s'il se réveille, il se rend compte qu'on n'est plus là alors qu'il s'attendait à nous trouver à côté, donc crise... 
> 
> (Ce soir il a hurlé pendant 45 mn avant de renoncer et s'endormir )


Y a un risque et il ne faut pas le laisser seul pendant les premières semaines... Ensuite dès que les nuits sont complètes on peut bifurquer. Et ça m'est arrivé une ou deux fois peut-être qu'il me rappel en pleine nuit mais une excuse "j'étais aux toilettes" + recouchage à coté ça a suffit.
Je ne me souviens pas précisément de l'âge mais je dirais que ça se situe entre 2 et 5 ans.




> Ça dépend de l'âge, comme même. Vu le rythme du nôtre, c'est clairement trop tôt et un coup à ce qu'il se réveille en pleine forme à 4 h.


Alors non car a contrario si c'est les nerfs qui le tiennent éveillés et le réveil, c'est pas le coucher tôt qui accentuera le problème. Au contraire un décalage de sommeil peut lui être bénéfique. Ce qui est important c'est qu'il ne voit pas ça comme une punition. Le sommeil, le fait d'aller au lit c'est plutôt une chose positive physiquement et psychologiquement.

Edit : flemme de corriger mes fautes, il fait trop chaud. :D

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je pense aussi que tu peux dire franco "je reste avec toi jusqu'à ce que tu t'endormes et ensuite je retourne avec maman". Il est rassuré, il comprend que tu ne sois plus là quand il se réveille, et il comprend aussi que la place de papa c'est avec maman, pas avec lui.

Les fois où le cas se présente chez nous c'est comme ça que je le présente.

----------


## Ithilsul

Merci à tous pour vos retours.





> *pat pat* Ithilsul.
> 
> Je ne sais pas où tu consultes pour ta pédiatre mais ça peut valoir le coup de changer si tu te ne sens pas écoutée.
> Nous, même en habitant à Montauban, on continue à consulter à Toulouse parce que la pédiatre est super donc on n'a pas envie de changer. D'ailleurs j'y vais ce matin parce que le petit a de la fièvre et diarrhée depuis mardi soir. Pic à 39.4° hier midi, 39° ce matin au réveil. J'aurais pu consulter hier mais d'expérience, si moins de 24h de symptôme, alors souvent on nous dit d'attendre.



Hélas ce n'est pas aussi simple, on a déjà mis des semaines à trouver une pédiatre disponible lorsque nous sommes arrivés à Toulouse. Et comme je l'ai indiqué, ce n'était pas sa pédiatre habituelle (qu'au final pour l'instant il n'a vue que deux fois, donc difficile de se faire un avis même si elle nous avait plu, réussissant à lui faire toute une auscultation sans qu'il crie, une première pour lui), ni même une collègue du service (on consulte dans une clinique), mais la remplaçante de cette dernière. Ma compagne (qui était seule pour cause de consignes Covid) m'a tout de même dit qu'elle n'avait pas l'air trop concernée...

Et bon courage pour le tien, même si effectivement, moins de 24 heures, on a l'habitude de faire du traitement symptomatique à base de Doliprane pour voir comment ça tourne. En espérant que ça a été mieux ensuite. *pat pat* en retour.




> C'est fou un médecin qui dit que tout va bien quand un enfant de 2 ans perd du poids. 
> Bon courage.


Alors pour être précis et juste, lors du double rendez-vous (pédiatre + endocrinologue), cette dernière n'a pas dit que tout va bien, elle a confirmé qu'il fallait être attentifs et faire un suivi. Pour la pédiatre par contre, ça n'a pas semblé être un indice supplémentaire pour un peu mieux écouter ce qu'on avait à dire sur la situation et le vécu... 




> D'abord, bon courage pour traverser cette période. Ensuite, aucune idée si ça s'applique ici mais des potes avaient de gros problèmes avec leur fille (nuits ultra compliquées et journées cata du coup) et ils ont fait appel à un spécialiste du sommeil des enfants (déso je ne me souviens pas du nom de la profession). Il s'avère qu'ils couchaient leur fille trop tard (20h-20h30). En la couchant à 19h tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


Tu te rappellerais l'âge de la petite ? Je trouve que c'est important pour bien situer la problématique.
On avait déjà fait appel à une consultante en sommeil dans ses premiers mois tellement c'était galère (déjà !), ça avait bien aidé. La pédiatre nous a orientés vers des puéricultrices spécialisées en sommeil mais bonjour les tarifs (400 € pour 3 semaines de suivi  :Sweat:  ! – la consultante c'était 250 € pour la même durée).

Je note l'idée de coucher bien plus tôt, d'autant que ça rejoint ce que dit Augusto ci-dessous. 




> Y a un risque et il ne faut pas le laisser seul pendant les premières semaines... Ensuite dès que les nuits sont complètes on peut bifurquer. Et ça m'est arrivé une ou deux fois peut-être qu'il me rappel en pleine nuit mais une excuse "j'étais aux toilettes" + recouchage à coté ça a suffit.
> Je ne me souviens pas précisément de l'âge mais je dirais que ça se situe entre 2 et 5 ans.
> 
> Alors non car a contrario si c'est les nerfs qui le tiennent éveillés et le réveil, c'est pas le coucher tôt qui accentuera le problème. Au contraire un décalage de sommeil peut lui être bénéfique. Ce qui est important c'est qu'il ne voit pas ça comme une punition. Le sommeil, le fait d'aller au lit c'est plutôt une chose positive physiquement et psychologiquement.
> 
> Edit : flemme de corriger mes fautes, il fait trop chaud. :D


Merci également pour ces retours. 
On peut effectivement partir sur cet ajustement et le coucher de plus en plus tôt (passer de 21h+ à 19h30) mais ça va nous habituer à revoir le rythme des siestes : chez la nounou, il était habitué à 3 h de sieste (13h30 - 16h30), ce dont il avait manifestement très besoin bien qu'étant sur des nuits acceptables de 10h30. On va voir à décaler les siestes et les réduire de sorte qu'il finisse à 16 h maxi, même si jusqu'à il y a 3 mois, ce rythme lui convenait. 




> Je pense aussi que tu peux dire franco "je reste avec toi jusqu'à ce que tu t'endormes et ensuite je retourne avec maman". Il est rassuré, il comprend que tu ne sois plus là quand il se réveille, et il comprend aussi que la place de papa c'est avec maman, pas avec lui.
> 
> Les fois où le cas se présente chez nous c'est comme ça que je le présente.


Oh pourtant on a bien essayé de lui expliquer en détail au moment de quitter la chambre qu'on allait ranger la maison / se mettre au lit avec maman, etc., mais les crises restaient là. 
Ce qu'il y a est que ça ressemble beaucoup à une angoisse très ancrée et apparue soudainement, de sorte que je me demande si même en expliquant les choses clairement, il saura en tenir compte, d'où l'idée de solliciter un pédopsychologue/chiatre.
Il faut le voir même en journée, si sa mère est dans les environs et est à plus de 3 mètres de lui, c'est l'angoisse...



En tout cas, encore merci pour vos retours qui sont précieux. 
Vous n'aurez pas notre suicide sur la conscience.  :Emo:   ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bon y'a sans doute d'autres soucis, mais s'il dort mal la nuit et qu'il fait 3H de sieste...Peut etre réduire franchement la sieste ? 16h30 pour le coucher avant 20H c'est mort, après 3h de sieste.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ah bah oui nous on avait même râlé parce qu'en maternelle ils insistaient pour qu'il dorme... On le récupérait à 16h30 encore la tête dans le cul, carrément gavant. À ces âges ils récupèrent très vite, 3h de sieste c'est ruiné un après-midi, surtout s'ils sont actifs.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Et bon courage pour le tien, même si effectivement, moins de 24 heures, on a l'habitude de faire du traitement symptomatique à base de Doliprane pour voir comment ça tourne. En espérant que ça a été mieux ensuite. *pat pat* en retour.


Feedback : ça va pas mieux.  ::sad:: 

On a consulté les urgences pédiatriques hier. Rien de visible à l'oscultation.
Donc test Covid dans un premier temps (négatif) et maintenant test urinaire pour voir s'il y a une infection. Sauf qu'à 1 an et 3 mois, il pisse pas sur commande le petit. Donc faut lui installer une poche dans la couche. Pas pratique du tout. Premier essai raté, même au bout d'une heure pas une goutte.

Le problème, c'est que la fièvre ne descend pas. Encore 39.3° hier soir, 39° à midi. Il commence à être épuisé et ça se comprend. Ca dure depuis mardi. Seul point positif : il retrouve un peu d'appétit. C'est déjà ça...

Je pense qu'on va faire un second voyage aux urgences parce que là ça m'inquiète très franchement une fièvre qui dure aussi longtemps. Ils auront peut-être quelque chose de mieux à lui donner pour le soulager...

----------


## Kariatus

Bon courage à vous!

----------


## theclaw

Ca ressemble à une infection urinaire

----------


## Magnarrok

Ah il a eu ça aussi mon gamin. Arrivé à 20h aux urgences de Necker on est reparti au petit matin. C'était un mois de juillet. C'était fun (non)  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Feedback : ça va pas mieux. 
> 
> On a consulté les urgences pédiatriques hier. Rien de visible à l'oscultation.
> Donc test Covid dans un premier temps (négatif) et maintenant test urinaire pour voir s'il y a une infection. Sauf qu'à 1 an et 3 mois, il pisse pas sur commande le petit. Donc faut lui installer une poche dans la couche. Pas pratique du tout. Premier essai raté, même au bout d'une heure pas une goutte.
> 
> Le problème, c'est que la fièvre ne descend pas. Encore 39.3° hier soir, 39° à midi. Il commence à être épuisé et ça se comprend. Ca dure depuis mardi. Seul point positif : il retrouve un peu d'appétit. C'est déjà ça...
> 
> Je pense qu'on va faire un second voyage aux urgences parce que là ça m'inquiète très franchement une fièvre qui dure aussi longtemps. Ils auront peut-être quelque chose de mieux à lui donner pour le soulager...


Faut surtout qu'il boive de l'eau.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ils auront peut-être quelque chose de mieux à lui donner pour le soulager...


En seconde intention pour faire baisser la fièvre, on part sur de l'ibuprofene mais c'est vraiment pas fou pour les gamins, perturbateur endocrinien et ça fait des trous dans l'estomac, à n'utiliser qu'en cas de nécessité absolue.




> Ca ressemble à une infection urinaire


Ça ressemble à tout et à n'importe quoi en fait. Les infections urinaires chez les gamins c'est vraiment très très rare, parce que ces infections viennent majoritairement de Escherichia coli, une bactérie intestinale, et que normalement à cet age aucune raison qu'elle se retrouve dans le système urinaire. En plus, chez les hommes, c'est encore plus rare puisque la taille de l'urètre sert de barrière naturelle à une infection comparé à une fille, et en plus c'est dangereux car ça signifie que l'infection a atteinte les voies urinaires hautes.

Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que son fils a une infection quelque part, et ça va surement se soigner à coup d'antibiotique.

----------


## Baroudeur

@Ithilsul Je pense effectivement que la petite était plus jeune (18 mois peut-être).

----------


## theclaw

> En seconde intention pour faire baisser la fièvre, on part sur de l'ibuprofene mais c'est vraiment pas fou pour les gamins, perturbateur endocrinien et ça fait des trous dans l'estomac, à n'utiliser qu'en cas de nécessité absolue.
> 
> 
> 
> Ça ressemble à tout et à n'importe quoi en fait. Les infections urinaires chez les gamins c'est vraiment très très rare, parce que ces infections viennent majoritairement de Escherichia coli, une bactérie intestinale, et que normalement à cet age aucune raison qu'elle se retrouve dans le système urinaire. En plus, chez les hommes, c'est encore plus rare puisque la taille de l'urètre sert de barrière naturelle à une infection comparé à une fille, et en plus c'est dangereux car ça signifie que l'infection a atteinte les voies urinaires hautes.
> 
> Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que son fils a une infection quelque part, et ça va surement se soigner à coup d'antibiotique.


Merci Supergounou, c'est tellement rare que ma fille en a fait 8, mais oui, c'est une fille. Donc désolé, j'apportais juste mon expérience perso. Quand à 40° l'Advil fait pas baisser la fièvre tu fais pas le fier.

----------


## Supergounou

> ma fille en a fait 8


 ::O:  en combien de temps ? Vous avez traité ça comment ?

----------


## docelche

> En seconde intention pour faire baisser la fièvre, on part sur de l'ibuprofene .


Non surtout pas d'automédication par AINS sans savoir la cause de la fièvre, le rapport risque/bénéfice en auto medication est défavorable




> Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que son fils a une infection quelque part, et ça va surement se soigner à coup d'antibiotique.


Non plus, le diagnostic d'infection à travers un post sur le forum, comment dire... Et vouloir traiter toutes les infections par antibiotiques, comment dire... En gros on ne peut rien dire du diagnostic, de la cause et du traitement. 


Bref le conseil médical personnalisé sur le forum, c'est une fausse bonne idée  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Bref le conseil médical personnalisé sur le forum, c'est une fausse bonne idée


Voilà exactement, merci d'utiliser des mots simples qui expriment clairement ma pensée (très mal exprimée il faut croire). On laisse le fils de SuperLowl faire ses tests, ça ne sert à rien de pronostiquer quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Ithilsul

Ouep, bon courage SuperLowl.  :Emo: 

Et de notre côté, moi absent de la maison de vacances, j'ai reçu le rapport de la nuit de notre fils donné par ma compagne : couché à 20 h, crise jusqu'à 21 h 45 malgré la présence de ma compagne. Réveil à 0 h 30, puis 1 h 30 puis 2 h 30 jusqu'à 3 h 15 où sa mère l'a pris dans le lit. Réveil définitif à 5 h 40 (ma compagne n'ayant pu se rendormir qu'à 4 h 30). 

En supposant que les deux premiers réveils ont eu un rendormissement immédiat (ce qui est hautement improbable) ça nous fait un sommeil total pour le petit de... 7 h 30 maximum.  :Sweat: 


Et lui qui est plein d'énergie mais tient probablement aux nerfs vu qu'il a aussi des crises d'énervement...

Je passe 2 jours avec des potes et je n'arrive même pas à profiter pleinement et sereinement en sachant à quel point c'est la galère...  :Emo:

----------


## theclaw

> en combien de temps ? Vous avez traité ça comment ?


Elle a été opérée à 14 mois, on avait du consulter un spécialiste à NEcker qui a vu tout de suite le problème, elle avait un racordement foireux sur un des reins.

Quand t 'attend qu'on vienne te dire que l'opération s'est bien passée tu regrettes tous ces épisodes de merde d'Urgences ou House que t'as regardé...  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Quand t 'attend qu'on vienne te dire que l'opération s'est bien passée tu regrettes tous ces épisodes de merde d'Urgences ou House que t'as regardé...


Mon fils de bientôt 3 ans va subir une intervention en novembre, hôpital, anesthésie générale. Rien de grave, 2 dents qui ont poussées en plus dans le palet à 5mm des autres incisives, il faut juste les dégager, et pourtant je me ronge déjà les ongles jusqu'au sang rien que d'y penser. Ça n'a vraiment pas du être simple pour toi. Croisons les doigts pour que PetitLowl n'ait rien d'aussi grave.  ::unsure::

----------


## Zouuu

Vous auriez des cadeaux "Must have"pour les 3ans d une petite ? Pas des gros trucs.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Imagiers ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Kapla, Duplo.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Croisons les doigts pour que PetitLowl n'ait rien d'aussi grave.


Re-feedback.  ::ninja:: 

Donc comme prévu, retour aux urgences samedi. La fièvre ne tombait pas, on était vraiment inquiets.
Bah devinez quoi ? En 5 minutes c'était plié. Un examen rapide et le médecin a identifié une otite + une angine. Antibiotiques et amélioration en moins de 24h, on continue encore une semaine. Voilà.

Deux sentiments se mêlent :
1/ le soulagement. On commençait à réellement avoir peur d'un truc un peu grave. Ma femme a fait l'erreur de regarder sur internet. Je lui ai mis un savon.
2/ l'énervement. J'étais déjà allé aux urgences jeudi et avec les mêmes examens, on m'avait dit que sa gorge était nickel et que son oreille était un peu rouge mais c'était à cause des dents. Bah GG WP, rdv dans le loser bracket. En vrai j'imagine très bien que c'était peut-être moins visible à 48h d'intervalle, que examiner un bébé qui n'a pas franchement envie de se laisser faire c'est pas simple. Mais bordel, c'est rageant de perdre du temps comme ça.

Merci en tout cas pour vos messages. Et je confirme qu'ici, zéro auto-médication. A part le Doliprane et l'oméopathie mais ça compte pas, on donne rien sans avis d'un médecin.

Et encore courage à toi Ithilsul. J'espère que vous trouverez rapidement la source des ces angoisses pour retrouver un meilleur équilibre.

----------


## theclaw

> Re-feedback. 
> 
> Donc comme prévu, retour aux urgences samedi. La fièvre ne tombait pas, on était vraiment inquiets.
> Bah devinez quoi ? En 5 minutes c'était plié. Un examen rapide et le médecin a identifié une otite + une angine. Antibiotiques et amélioration en moins de 24h, on continue encore une semaine. Voilà.
> 
> Deux sentiments se mêlent :
> 1/ le soulagement. On commençait à réellement avoir peur d'un truc un peu grave. Ma femme a fait l'erreur de regarder sur internet. Je lui ai mis un savon.
> 2/ l'énervement. J'étais déjà allé aux urgences jeudi et avec les mêmes examens, on m'avait dit que sa gorge était nickel et que son oreille était un peu rouge mais c'était à cause des dents. Bah GG WP, rdv dans le loser bracket. En vrai j'imagine très bien que c'était peut-être moins visible à 48h d'intervalle, que examiner un bébé qui n'a pas franchement envie de se laisser faire c'est pas simple. Mais bordel, c'est rageant de perdre du temps comme ça.
> 
> ...


GG  :;):  

Je comprends ton 2/, c'est souvent ce qui domine dans ces cas là. Probablement parce qu'on n'y connait rien en fait  ::):

----------


## Stratosfear

Je viens vous embêter encore une fois avec la question des sièges auto.

J'ai un peu avancé dans mes recherches et j'a iretenu deux modèles :

1/ Cybex Pallas Fix. Il m'avait été recommandé ici et j'ai lu de très bon avis dessus. Groupe 1/2/3 donc peut aller théoriquement jusqu'au 12 ans de l'enfant. Par contre, ne peut pas faire de dos route.

2/ Maxii-Cosi Axiss-Fix. Un collègue vient d'acheter ça et la démonstration m'a séduit. Je lis également plein de bonnes choses dessus. L'inconvénient c'est qu'il ne va que jusqu'au 4 ans de l'enfant, et donc qu'il faudra trouver un nouveau siège à ce moment-là. Par contre, dos route possible jusqu'à 2 ans.

Du coup j'me tate. Je pense que l'Axiss-Fix est mieux du point de vue de la sécurité.

----------


## fishinou

www.securange.fr

Coucou supergounou.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Tiens d'ailleurs, limités par la fixation ceinture puisque pas d'isofix, on a finalement commandé le Maxi-Cosy de Beryl.

----------


## fishinou

Pas d'isofix ?!?

Très vieille bagnole ?

----------


## LeLiquid

J'en ai pas non plus. J'hésite à acheter une sorte d'adaptateur. En gros tu sangles un truc autour du siège et ça te sort les fixations en bas.

----------


## Ventilo

> Je viens vous embêter encore une fois avec la question des sièges auto.
> 
> J'ai un peu avancé dans mes recherches et j'a iretenu deux modèles :
> 
> 1/ Cybex Pallas Fix. Il m'avait été recommandé ici et j'ai lu de très bon avis dessus. Groupe 1/2/3 donc peut aller théoriquement jusqu'au 12 ans de l'enfant. Par contre, ne peut pas faire de dos route.
> 
> 2/ Maxii-Cosi Axiss-Fix. Un collègue vient d'acheter ça et la démonstration m'a séduit. Je lis également plein de bonnes choses dessus. L'inconvénient c'est qu'il ne va que jusqu'au 4 ans de l'enfant, et donc qu'il faudra trouver un nouveau siège à ce moment-là. Par contre, dos route possible jusqu'à 2 ans.
> 
> Du coup j'me tate. Je pense que l'Axiss-Fix est mieux du point de vue de la sécurité.


Le pallas fix est très bien.
Les sièges tournant c'est marrant 5 mn quand t'as une clio et que ta femme galère, mais dès que le gamin peut se bouger le cul tout seul, tu te rappelles de la différence de prix et fais "ah quand même" !

----------


## Supergounou

> Pas d'isofix ?!?
> 
> Très vieille bagnole ?


Non, 2006.

----------


## fishinou

> Le pallas fix est très bien.
> Les sièges tournant c'est marrant 5 mn quand t'as une clio et que ta femme galère, mais dès que le gamin peut se bouger le cul tout seul, tu te rappelles de la différence de prix et fais "ah quand même" !


Tu tiens bien ton rôle de beauf toi dis donc !
On a eu un siège tournant pour numéro 2 et quand tu dois mettre/sortir le gamin littéralement au moins 2 fois tous les jours, le siège tournant c'est quand même un gros plus. Et pas que pour bobonne ... Perso je trouve que ça vaut largement le coup, mais je suis probablement pas un vrai mec  ::rolleyes:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non, 2006.


Ah ... Bon c'est pas tout neuf non plus ^^

----------


## TwinBis

+1 pour le siège tournant.
Comme le dit Fishinou c'est d'autant plus pratique qu'on enchaîne les entrées/sorties, on se casse beaucoup moins le dos.

----------


## Stratosfear

Merci pour les retours.
Vous semblez me diriger vers l'Axiss-Fix du coup. Je vais scruter LBC.
Le dos route est vraiment un gros plus niveau sécurité.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Ah ... Bon c'est pas tout neuf non plus ^^


C'est pas genre en 2010 que c'est devenu obligatoire de série ?

----------


## fishinou

> C'est pas genre en 2010 que c'est devenu obligatoire de série ?


Si j'en crois internet : 2005 sur les nouveaux modèles, 2011 sur toutes les bagnoles.

On va donc dire que j'exagère un peu, my bad.

Mais bon 16 ans c'est quand même un âge respectable pour une voiture ^^

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Si j'en crois internet : 2005 sur les nouveaux modèles, 2011 sur toutes les bagnoles.
> 
> On va donc dire que j'exagère un peu, my bad.
> 
> Mais bon 16 ans c'est quand même un âge respectable pour une voiture ^^


Il y a des gens qi achètent des voitures qui ont moins de 16 ans ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Merci pour les retours.
> Vous semblez me diriger vers l'Axiss-Fix du coup. Je vais scruter LBC.
> Le dos route est vraiment un gros plus niveau sécurité.


+1 sur l'utilité d'un siège tournant pour le confort du dos
+1 sur le gros avantage du dos route pendant environ 2 ans, en cas de collision
Perso on avait deux Britax Romer pivotants, le prix a grimpé au fil des mises à jour de versions, mais c'était un excellent siège, notamment car tu pouvais déclencher la position penchée pour le dodo depuis ton siège conducteur, en passant le bras vers le siège, entre les jambes de bébé pour atteindre la manette. Pas à faire en roulant certes, mais au feu, stop, rond point ou au péage. 

Alors oui arrivé aux 4 ans de l'enfant (le nôtre est grand et a bien tenu 4 ans dedans) il faut passer à un autre modèle de siège, mais c'est pas forcément un mal de mettre à jour ce type de matériel au bout de quelques années. La morphologie de l'enfant a pas mal changé, les technologies parfois aussi (tri fix, harnais, bouclier, protections latérales déployables, je ne parle pas du bullshit marketing par contre).

----------


## Ventilo

> Tu tiens bien ton rôle de beauf toi dis donc !
> On a eu un siège tournant pour numéro 2 et quand tu dois mettre/sortir le gamin littéralement au moins 2 fois tous les jours, le siège tournant c'est quand même un gros plus. Et pas que pour bobonne ... Perso je trouve que ça vaut largement le coup, mais je suis probablement pas un vrai mec 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ... Bon c'est pas tout neuf non plus ^^



Tout de suite les gros mots  :Emo: 

Evidemment c'est plus agréable d'avoir le siège top moumoute, pivotant, détachable de la base isofix pour le cosy, évoluable jusqu'aux 10 ans.
Et ce d'autant plus si t'as une voiture basse et que tu te pètes le dos à sortir le gamin. Avec un SUV t'as plus de place mais le tournant tévites de grimper dans la bagnole.

Mais il faut voir la différence de prix, surtout quand t'achètes 4 sièges.

----------


## fishinou

Il fallait le formuler comme ça directement, plutôt que la diatribe sur la femme et les gamins ^^

----------


## Tahia

> Il fallait le formuler comme ça directement, plutôt que la diatribe sur la femme et les gamins ^^


N'enlève pas tout ce qui fait ventilo quand même.  ::P:

----------


## Tinya

+ 1 pour le siège qui pivote. 
Oui, je suis une (petite) madame qui apprécie de ne pas se péter le dos en installant le bougre dans son siège. Au 3ème gamin, je pense que ça peut compter et que l'investissement est largement rentabilisé.  :;):  Le dernier a 2.5 ans et ça y est, il grimpe dans son siège tout seul. 

+ 1 pour le dos à la route. Le dernier (toujours 2.5 ans) est toujours dos à la route d'ailleurs. Comme on ne fait que très peu de trajets l'été, ça ne pose pas de problème. On le changera d'ici à la rentrée, avec 40-45 minutes de trajet la semaine, ce sera plus agréable. Ça passe encore mais les petites pattes commencent à être bien repliées pour rentrer !  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

Team Ventilo ici, je préfère garder l'argent économisé avec un siège sans pivot pour me payer des clopes et des bières  :^_^:

----------


## Stratosfear

Je vais faire du LBC pour les sièges.
Un collègue vient d'acheter 2 Axiss-Fix pour 100€ pièce, les sièges sont comme neufs.

Donc je devrait m'en sortir pour environ 200-250€, alors que neufs ça fait 450-500€.

----------


## theclaw

Je sais pas si j'aurais confiancedans du matos LBC (ou d'occaze) pour ce genre de chose.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Je sais pas si j'aurais confiancedans du matos LBC (ou d'occaze) pour ce genre de chose.


Ben c'est tout le but d'aller voir le produit avant de l'acheter...
J'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec LBC. Quand le produit me paraissait en moins bon état qu'annoncé, je ne le prenais pas. Là ça sera pareil, avec un oeil encore plus vigilant.

Encore une fois, ceux qu'à trouvé mon collègues pourraient être sortis du carton que tu verrais même pas la différence. C'est à se demander si l'ex-propriétaire a vraiment mis des gosses dedans.

----------


## P'titdop

> Ben c'est tout le but d'aller voir le produit avant de l'acheter...
> J'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec LBC. Quand le produit me paraissait en moins bon état qu'annoncé, je ne le prenais pas. Là ça sera pareil.


À savoir que les associations de consommateurs type UFC déconseillent fortement l'achat de sièges auto d'occasion.




> N’achetez pas de matériel d’occasion sauf si vous êtes sûr de son historique. En effet, vous ne savez pas dans quel état est réellement le siège : les sangles peuvent être endommagées, la structure peut avoir souffert, notamment si le siège a subi un accident, ce qui ne se voit pas forcément.


C'est le même principe qu'un casque de vélo : un accident et c'est poubelle car il n'assure plus pleinement son rôle, même si on voit rien.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Je n'irais pas acheter du matériel de sécurité d'occasion car je n'ai pas de garantie des conditions de stockage, de l'état des organes internes de sécurité, etc.

Je ne parle pas de l'état en apparence parce qu'on s'en fout en vrai pour la sécurité du gosse, mais bien de ce qu'on ne voit pas. Par exemple un siège qui aurait été dans une voiture qui a eu un gros choc et dont le châssis aurait été en contrainte, rien ne permettrait de le voir.

Mais c'est une règle transmise par mon père que je n'ai jamais trop questionné, un peu comme "On traite pas les mamans."  :^_^:

----------


## theclaw

> Ben c'est tout le but d'aller voir le produit avant de l'acheter...
> J'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec LBC. Quand le produit me paraissait en moins bon état qu'annoncé, je ne le prenais pas. Là ça sera pareil, avec un oeil encore plus vigilant.
> 
> Encore une fois, ceux qu'à trouvé mon collègues pourraient être sortis du carton que tu verrais même pas la différence. C'est à se demander si l'ex-propriétaire a vraiment mis des gosses dedans.


Je sais mais j'aurais peur d'un vice caché. Et pour un truc de sécurité comme ça je ne me vois pas faire confiance à tibo87.

----------


## Zouuu

J'aurais tendance à dire pareil, mais tu prends le siège, tu le clips dans ta voiture, tu vérifies que l'isofix tient bien, que c'est propre... Je vois pas trop le risque.

Du cybex, c'est ultra costaud... Et y a toujours la ceinture de sécurité pour les groupe 1/2/3 type Pallas.

Après, pour un siège type Joie 360, qui ne tient que sur les isofix + jambe de force, là je prendrais vraiment le temps de tout vérifier (quitte à préciser au vendeur que je vais y passer du temps...).

----------


## SuperLowl

> Je ne parle pas de l'état en apparence parce qu'on s'en fout en vrai pour la sécurité du gosse, mais bien de ce qu'on ne voit pas. Par exemple un siège qui aurait été dans une voiture qui a eu un gros choc et dont le châssis aurait été en contrainte, rien ne permettrait de le voir.


Pareil ici. Autant je suis pro occasion pour tout ce qui concerne les gamins parce que l'économie est souvent bien réelle et parce que l'enfant va grandir.

Autant sur des éléments de sécurité, même si je comprends le gain économique, je ferais l'effort. Comme tu le dis, ce sont des éléments impossible à voir et à vérifier mais qui peuvent avoir un impact désastreux. Typiquement le conseil de Zou de tester, je vois même pas comment avec la force de tes bras tu peux vérifier le comportement du siège en cas d'accident. Les forces n'ont juste rien à voir.

Mais bon, effectivement si les budgets sont serrés... C'est certainement toujours mieux d'avoir du matériel fiable mais d'occasion plutôt que de la merde neuve.

----------


## Ckao

On a acheté 2 sièges Volvo (fabriqués par Britax-Römer) d'occasion, 150€ les deux au lieu de 300 balles c'est quand même très intéressant.

----------


## nefrem

Grosse frustration ce matin.

Ma 3ième fille a appris a faire du vélo sans petite roue a environ 5 ans. Et depuis ca roule, elle aime ça. Elle a 6 ans, presque 6 ans 1/2 aujourd'hui.
Ce matin, on part en vélo pour le centre de loisir : impossible de faire 1m, elle sait plus pédaler, elle sait plus diriger on dirait qu'elle en a jamais fait et qu'elle est terrorisée.
Il y a eu quelque semaines sans qu'elle remonte sur un vélo et c'est vrai qu'elle est tombée en me rentrant dedans la dernière fois. Mais sans bobo, sans conséquence, et elle avait  fini la sortie sans problème. On y pensait même plus 1h après.

On dirait que ca a muri et que ca a foutu une angoisse incroyable.

Ce matin j'ai pas bien géré, je me suis énervé fort parce que j'étais déjà énervé, elle est arrivé en retard au centre de loisir, moi en retard au travail...
C'était une erreur.

Mais maintenant va falloir arriver a refaire du vélo et je sais pas bien comment gérer...

----------


## Tahia

> Grosse frustration ce matin.
> 
> Ma 3ième fille a appris a faire du vélo sans petite roue a environ 5 ans. Et depuis ca roule, elle aime ça. Elle a 6 ans, presque 6 ans 1/2 aujourd'hui.
> Ce matin, on part en vélo pour le centre de loisir : impossible de faire 1m, elle sait plus pédaler, elle sait plus diriger on dirait qu'elle en a jamais fait et qu'elle est terrorisée.
> Il y a eu quelque semaines sans qu'elle remonte sur un vélo et c'est vrai qu'elle est tombée en me rentrant dedans la dernière fois. Mais sans bobo, sans conséquence, et elle avait  fini la sortie sans problème. On y pensait même plus 1h après.
> 
> On dirait que ca a muri et que ca a foutu une angoisse incroyable.
> 
> Ce matin j'ai pas bien géré, je me suis énervé fort parce que j'étais déjà énervé, elle est arrivé en retard au centre de loisir, moi en retard au travail...
> ...


Une pente et tu la pousses et tu croises les doigts  ::ninja::  Plus sérieusement, déjà tu sais que t'as fais une erreur, tu peux éventuellement en parler avec elle.

----------


## nefrem

> Une pente et tu la pousses et tu croises les doigts  Plus sérieusement, déjà tu sais que t'as fais une erreur, tu peux éventuellement en parler avec elle.


Oui on a parlé ce matin avant le centre, je lui ai dit que je n'aurais pas du m'énerver et que c'était une erreur.

----------


## Tahia

> Oui on a parlé ce matin avant le centre, je lui ai dit que je n'aurais pas du m'énerver et que c'était une erreur.


Bon bah faut juste refaire du vélo le plus souvent possible alors. :^_^:

----------


## Stratosfear

Pour LBC et les sièges auto, si effectivement il vaut mieux que je me dirige vers du neuf, le Cybex Pallas serait plus intéressant pour le coup.
Mais niveau sécurité, le bilan est quand même moins bon....

C'est chiant cette histoire de sièges quand le budget est serré.  ::|:

----------


## nefrem

> Bon bah faut juste refaire du vélo le plus souvent possible alors.


Ben oui mis elle refuse catégoriquement, du coup c'est chaud.

----------


## Ewestyr

Y compris en remettant les petites roues quelques temps histoire qu’elle reprenne déjà confiance dans le fait d’en faire ?

----------


## Tahia

> Ben oui mis elle refuse catégoriquement, du coup c'est chaud.


 :tired:  Mais elle va pédaler NAMEHO !  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Mais bon, effectivement si les budgets sont serrés... C'est certainement toujours mieux d'avoir du matériel fiable mais d'occasion plutôt que de la merde neuve.


Honnêtement la consigne "n'achetez pas un équipement de sécurité d'occasion", je la comprends. 
Maintenant comme tu dis, si à budget égal t'as un siège neuf pas terrible au crash test ou un siège top mais qui a servi 2 ans... dans un cas t'es sûr à 100% qu'il est pas bon, dans l'autre t'es tributaire de la statistique selon laquelle le siège aurait subi un gros choc, mais qui ne laisse aucune trace ET qui permette un fonctionnement "comme si de rien n'était" tout en étant structurellement fortement dégradé, vendu par un dingue qui aurait changé la housse pour remplacer celle d'origine, probablement endommagée.

J'avais pris un des Britax en occaz à 150€ et ma femme le sien 300€ en neuf. Au bout de 4 ans, la différence entre les deux, c'est que le mien tournait un peu moins facilement sur son axe. A l'achat, t'as l'adresse, tel et identité du vendeur, tu vas chez lui pour l'acheter, donc s'il essaie de te vendre un siège accidenté il a vraiment pas peur que tu reviennes.... J'avais entièrement déhoussé pour inspecter la coque, et testé tous les réglages : harnais, rotation, coulisse pour pencher le siège, mise dos à la route, pied de stabilité, crochets isofix et leurs glissières avec les encoches qui passent au vert.... J'imagine mal une hypothèse de choc tel qu'il aurait pu endommager la structure sans laisser ni trace ni difficulté fonctionnelle, tellement le siège est articulé.

Là on va les revendre, celui de ma femme a servi uniquement à transporter notre fils 5 minutes de la crèche à la maison, 4 fois par semaine (le WE on roule avec ma voiture, vacances idem). Bilan : 20 minutes d'utilisation par semaine pour un trajet jamais effectué à plus de 50 km/h derrière des vitres teintées : le siège est comme neuf. 

Reste un truc particulier : il y a 3 ans le Dualfix vendu par Britax Romer pouvait se trouver à 300€ (via soldes ou remise fidélité). Là, sur le site Britax ils vendent le Dualfix rotatif de dernière génération à + de 600€.... En adoptant de telles pratiques ils participent au report sur le marché de l'occasion. Comme les smartphones, tous les ans les marques sortent une variation du siège avec un léger redesign, histoire de rester concurrentiel et attractif, et de tenir un prix de vente élevé. C'est regrettable.

----------


## theclaw

Honnêtement, et c'est pas un jugement, pour la sécurité de son gamin je pense qu'il faut viser le haut du budget et ne pas mégoter.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

En tous les cas faut viser le haut des tests de sécurité. Et certes on tombe rarement sur les prix rikiki.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

On a viré le lit bébé du dernier et on vient de le mettre à la sieste dans son lit de grand.

Ça fait tellement bizarre. C'est le troisième et je ne m'y habitue pas.  :Emo:

----------


## Nilsou

Faut en faire un 4ème du coup  ::ninja::

----------


## Teocali

Bon, question un peu tech, mais promis, c'est pas hors sujet : Connaissez-vous un moyen de contrôler Netflix sur un Ipad depuis un Iphone ?

Maintenant un peu de contexte : je vais chercher seul mes minots chez la grand-mère en fin de semaine... y'a huit heures de route... et les deux ont respectivement 6 et deux ans. Donc je pensais leur diffuser des dessins animés sur netflix pour passer une partie du trajet.
Probleme : si j'installe le support Ipad en position centrale, le grand n'a plus accès aux contrôles. Donc difficile de lancer un nouveau dessin animé. Sans compter que j'aimerais pouvoir contrôler un peu le truc pour éviter de les lobotomiser devant le truc 8 heures d'affilée. D'ou ma question. Sachant que l'Iphone et l'Ipad seront sur le même réseau via partage de connexion.

A noter que c'est surtout la petite qui risque de poser problème. Le grand commence a avoir l'âge de s'occuper tout seul.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Un pote qui a ce type de trajets (Lille-Pyrénées....), ses solutions : couper à mi-chemin (hotel ou famille où dormir), ou avion, ou rouler de nuit avec relais entre les parents (faut être deux, qui sachent conduire, et encore...).
J'imagine que si tu ne vas pas vers ces hypothèses ni un partage de parcours avec Mamie (faut il qu'elle puisse conduire+ sièges enfants...), c'est un manque de moyens matériels ou économiques. 
Je crois que sur Netflix tu peux télécharger des épisodes. Faudrait tester de le lancer sans partage de connexion, l'Ipad, et de voir si Netflix peut ainsi tourner sur le contenu téléchargé, du coup. Ca te permet de restreindre et choisir ce qu'ils vont regarder. 
Pour limiter le temps de connexion, tu peux attendre qu'ils en aient vraiment marre avant de proposer l'Ipad, puis faire une pause sur une aire pour le remballer, au prétexte plus ou moins vrai que la batterie est à plat.

Alors oui, je ne réponds pas tout à fait à ta question, mais bon, piloter la voiture, la navigation GPS et également intervenir sur la diffusion de contenus en temps réel, ça me paraît beaucoup pour un conducteur seul qui s'enquille 8h...
Dans tous les cas, bon courage à toi.

----------


## Verygromf

Tout à l'heure j'ai pourri ma fille parce que sa chambre était une porcherie  :Angry: 

Donc elle a "rangé", et un peu après elle est venue me demander ce que c'est une porcherie... je lui explique donc que c'est un enclos pour des cochons, qui sont réputés sales alors que pas particulièrement mais bref -- donc c'est pour désigner une endroit particulièrement crado et bordélique.

"Ah je croyais que c'était un endroit où on vend des Porsche"  ::XD:: 




Complètement con cette gamine  :tired:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Encore une qui passe trop de temps sur Tik-tok.

----------


## Supergounou

Excellent, elle a quelle age ?

Ici, le mien de 2 ans et demi jouait cet aprem dans sa chambre avec ses playmobiles. Extrait du monologue: "allez on va faire les courses, on va acheter des bières !".  :Facepalm:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

L'exemple parental, c'est toujours de grands moments.

----------


## Verygromf

> Excellent, elle a quelle age ?
> 
> Ici, le mien de 2 ans et demi jouait cet aprem dans sa chambre avec ses playmobiles. Extrait du monologue: "allez on va faire les courses, on va acheter des bières !".


7 ans quand même.

Pareil: la dernière fois en courses, je passe devant le rayon alcool et ces deux petites merdes qui me font ''tu vas prendre de la bière papa? Hein? Tu bois beaucoup de bière papa hein! Tous les jours hein!''

1/ y'avait 3-4 personnes à proximité immédiate
2/ C'EST MÊME PAS VRAI!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Encore une qui passe trop de temps sur Tik-tok.


Clair, jvais lui confisquer son iPhone 13, ça va la calmer tiens.

----------


## Supergounou

> Pareil: la dernière fois en courses, je passe devant le rayon alcool et ces deux petites merdes qui me font ''tu vas prendre de la bière papa? Hein? Tu bois beaucoup de bière papa hein! Tous les jours hein!''


Han l’embarras  :^_^:

----------


## Playford

> Han l’embarras


La mienne qui va sur ses 4 ans lance souvent un "Miam moi j'adore la bière" bien fort au moment où je lui dit que l'on va au rayon en question.  :^_^:

----------


## Supergounou

Il est bien ce topic, pour repérer les parents alcooliquesphiles  ::ninja::

----------


## theclaw

> Bon, question un peu tech, mais promis, c'est pas hors sujet : Connaissez-vous un moyen de contrôler Netflix sur un Ipad depuis un Iphone ?
> 
> Maintenant un peu de contexte : je vais chercher seul mes minots chez la grand-mère en fin de semaine... y'a huit heures de route... et les deux ont respectivement 6 et deux ans. Donc je pensais leur diffuser des dessins animés sur netflix pour passer une partie du trajet.
> Probleme : si j'installe le support Ipad en position centrale, le grand n'a plus accès aux contrôles. Donc difficile de lancer un nouveau dessin animé. Sans compter que j'aimerais pouvoir contrôler un peu le truc pour éviter de les lobotomiser devant le truc 8 heures d'affilée. D'ou ma question. Sachant que l'Iphone et l'Ipad seront sur le même réseau via partage de connexion.
> 
> A noter que c'est surtout la petite qui risque de poser problème. Le grand commence a avoir l'âge de s'occuper tout seul.


Avec screen time, tu peux carrément interdire ou donner des plages horaires ou du temps.

Il faut que le compte de l'iad soit préférablement différent et dans l'environnement famille.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Edit: et en lisant la suite, je suis hors sujet

Autant installer Plex ou VLC.

----------


## poussinbleu

> Excellent, elle a quelle age ?
> 
> Ici, le mien de 2 ans et demi jouait cet aprem dans sa chambre avec ses playmobiles. Extrait du monologue: "allez on va faire les courses, on va acheter des bières !".




la relève est assuré  ::XD::

----------


## Ckao

Mini Ckao est passé de la draisienne au vélo, directement sans les petites roues, sans aucun problème  ::lol:: 

En une demi heure il faisait déjà ses démarrages en côte et freinait, on a fait 6 km en 2 séances et pas encore une seule chute! 
Il a mis du temps avant d'accepter de vouloir apprendre à en faire et on ne voulait pas le forcer, mais une fois motivé c'est allé tout seul. Quand je lui proposais d'essayer il ne voulait pas trop, ayant peur de tomber, mais avant-hier il était d'accord et est maintenant très fier de faire du vélo comme un grand.
Faut dire que c'est un pro de la draisienne, il ne voyait pas trop l'intérêt d'un vélo moins maniable et moins rapide, mais je crois que maintenant il a vu que le vélo était aussi moins fatigant  ::P:

----------


## Tahia

> Mini Ckao est passé de la draisienne au vélo, directement sans les petites roues, sans aucun problème 
> 
> En une demi heure il faisait déjà ses démarrages en côte et freinait, on a fait 6 km en 2 séances et pas encore une seule chute! 
> Il a mis du temps avant d'accepter de vouloir apprendre à en faire et on ne voulait pas le forcer, mais une fois motivé c'est allé tout seul. Quand je lui proposais d'essayer il ne voulait pas trop, ayant peur de tomber, mais avant-hier il était d'accord et est maintenant très fier de faire du vélo comme un grand.
> Faut dire que c'est un pro de la draisienne, il ne voyait pas trop l'intérêt d'un vélo moins maniable et moins rapide, mais je crois que maintenant il a vu que le vélo était aussi moins fatigant


Il a su directement pédaler ? ::O:

----------


## Ckao

Il fait un peu de tricycle à l'école, le coup de pédaler pour avancer c'était pas une surprise pour lui.
Et puis j'étais là pour lui rappeler de ne jamais s'arrêter de pédaler si il voulait rester sur son vélo  ::P:

----------


## Tahia

> Il fait un peu de tricycle à l'école, le coup de pédaler pour avancer c'était pas une surprise pour lui.
> Et puis j'étais là pour lui rappeler de ne jamais s'arrêter de pédaler si il voulait rester sur son vélo


Ouais donc y'a de la triche  ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

Mon gamin est passé de draisienne à vélo sans avoir jamais su pédaler avant. La draisienne c'est le bien !  :;):

----------


## Tahia

> Mon gamin est passé de draisienne à vélo sans avoir jamais su pédaler avant. La draisienne c'est le bien !


Sans les petites roues ? ::O:  Hé bé bravo ! :^_^:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pareil ici pour les deux. On a jamais utilisé les petites roues.

----------


## Bah

> Il a su directement pédaler ?


C'est le principe de l'apprentissage via la draisienne. Une fois que tu as l'équilibre, le pédalage c'est hyper facile. Avec le mien on a fait pareil, on avait juste pris un vélo très léger vu son poids plume (comme souvent c'est généralement es anglo-saxons qui font gaffe à ce genre de choses). Ca va vite et ça économise la frustration de la transition petites roues/plus de petites roues. En fait tu évites tout ce qui fait la transition, style les freins via le pédalage. Tu passes direct sur un vélo qui ressemble à celui qu'il aura plus grand (modulo le changement de vitesses).

----------


## Tahia

> C'est le principe de l'apprentissage via la draisienne. Une fois que tu as l'équilibre, le pédalage c'est hyper facile. Avec le mien on a fait pareil, on avait juste pris un vélo très léger vu son poids plume (comme souvent c'est généralement es anglo-saxons qui font gaffe à ce genre de choses). Ca va vite et ça économise la frustration de la transition petites roues/plus de petites roues. En fait tu évites tout ce qui fait la transition, style les freins via le pédalage. Tu passes direct sur un vélo qui ressemble à celui qu'il aura plus grand (modulo le changement de vitesses).


Nan mais je connais le principe mes gamins sont passé par la draisienne aussi, c'est juste le pédalage inné c'était pas ça, peut être que 2 ans  c'était trop tôt pour ça aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il me semble que c'est complètement non intuitif le mouvement asymétrique du pédalage. Du coup l'enfant doit se concentrer à fond dessus, oubliant de regarder autre chose que des pieds, et l'existence des freins.

Rien que pour ça deux ans ça me paraît tôt même pour un enfant de canard.

----------


## Tahia

> Il me semble que c'est complètement non intuitif le mouvement asymétrique du pédalage. Du coup l'enfant doit se concentrer à fond dessus, oubliant de regarder autre chose que des pieds, et l'existence des freins.
> 
> Rien que pour ça deux ans ça me paraît tôt même pour un enfant de canard.


Boarf en 1 semaine c'était plié. Les 2 ont su faire du vélo avant 3 ans, donc je pense que ça valait le coup, car c'était pas forcé.

----------


## Ewestyr

D’ailleurs la draisienne vous avez commencé à quel âge ?

----------


## Tahia

> D’ailleurs la draisienne vous avez commencé à quel âge ?


Après 1 ans nous.

----------


## Magnarrok

Moi j'ai jamais eu de draisienne, mais mon fils a commencé en entrant en première année de maternelle. 2 ans et 11 mois  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

La draisienne c'est le top pendant les premières années et du coup en effet le passage au vélo est tout à fait naturel.

----------


## Doniazade

MiniLoutre fait de la draisienne depuis ses 1 an. D'ailleurs les vôtres sont passés au vélo à quel âge du coup ?

----------


## fishinou

Moi le grand de 7 ans fait toujours de la draisienne  ::ninja::  Oui, il a un vélo "de grand" mais on à enlevé les pédales et baissé la selle. Il a peur, et on a pas envie de forcer la chose, donc on s'adapte. Je pense qu'il saurait clairement faire, mais comme pour tout, il a peur de se lancer.

Bon cet été on a payé un maître nageur et depuis 1 mois il sait au moins nager survivre dans la piscine sans brassard, c'est déjà ça.

Il faudra peut être qu'on trouve un maître rouleur du coup  ::ninja::

----------


## Ckao

Le mien a 4 ans, on avait un vieux vélo dans le garage mais pas très adapté (les leviers de freins sont trop éloignés des poignées du guidon pour ses doigts et la forme du guidon est bizarre) et il a jamais voulu en faire. On a pris un vélo Décathlon d'occasion 16" pour 20€ et c'est tout de suite beaucoup mieux.

----------


## Bah

> MiniLoutre fait de la draisienne depuis ses 1 an. D'ailleurs les vôtres sont passés au vélo à quel âge du coup ?


4 ans ici. Il a eu son vélo pour son anniversaire et il s'y est mis quelques semaines après.

----------


## Ithilsul

Ici presque 2 ans et demi et il n'est pas encore monté sur la draisienne offerte par la famille à Noël dernier qui est encore trop grande pour lui...  ::unsure:: 

Alors que je suis sûr que ça lui plairait.

Ceci dit, quand j'ai vu d'autres modèles de draisienne, ce n'était visiblement pas le plus petit modèle qui existe. D'ailleurs, il est peut-être temps d'essayer à nouveau.

----------


## theclaw

> Moi le grand de 7 ans fait toujours de la draisienne  Oui, il a un vélo "de grand" mais on à enlevé les pédales et baissé la selle. Il a peur, et on a pas envie de forcer la chose, donc on s'adapte. Je pense qu'il saurait clairement faire, mais comme pour tout, il a peur de se lancer.
> 
> Bon cet été on a payé un maître nageur et depuis 1 mois il sait au moins nager survivre dans la piscine sans brassard, c'est déjà ça.
> 
> Il faudra peut être qu'on trouve un maître rouleur du coup


Ma fille a 10 ans, elle fait presque 1m50 avec des cannes de serin. Du coup les vélos à sa taille sont un poil lourds. Et comme chez nous c'est vallonné, c'est BIEN LA MERDE !  ::P:

----------


## kilfou

Bonne rentrée aux canetons concernés.

Bon le petit en ce2/cm1, ça va tranquille, mais le grand qui rentre au collège, ça fait un peu bizarre quand même.  :Emo:

----------


## fishinou

Bonne rentrée à tous les enfants de canards  ::lol:: 

Ici tout se passe normalement, préavis de grève pour lundi  ::trollface::

----------


## Pelpel

Nous c'est le dernier qui vient de rentrer en 6ème.
Ca passe trop vitre  ::cry::

----------


## Ithilsul

> Nous c'est le dernier qui vient de rentrer en 6ème.
> Ca passe trop vitre


Il a été trop transparent ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

Ici c'était ce1 et cm1.
Ca s'est passé tranquille mais je pense que ce soir ils vont être crevés et donc chiants  :tired:

----------


## Sharn

Ma petite vient de faire sa pré-rentré (1h en classe  ::ninja:: ) en petite section de maternelle. Aucun problème, elle est propre, n'a pas pleuré et a pris ses marques tout de suite. On va voir ce que ça donne sur la journée de demain qui sera de 8h30 à 16h30.

----------


## Teocali

Rentrée en CE1 pour le grand ce matin. Aucun stress, plutôt pressé de retrouver ses copains en fait... bon courage à la maitresse  ::ninja::

----------


## Zouuu

Si vous voulez tester pandacraft, y a le premier numéro qui est gratuit avec le code CERVEAUROSE 

https://www.pandacraft.fr/boite-rose/


Pareil pour mini mondes (code *MINIMOIS)*

https://lesminimondes.fr/boutique/ab...-voyage-4-ans/

----------


## Supergounou

Rentrée en petite section pour mon ainé ici, il y avait 2 enfants qui hurlaient tellement que ça m'a limite choqué  ::O: 
Mon fils ? Lui en avait strictement rien à faire.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Je me souviens des gosses qui se roulent par terre en hurlant et pleurant. Je plaignais le prof et je me disais qu'on avait vraiment à faire à des cons (les parents). En l'occurrence c'est surement les mêmes qui pensent que leur enfant est HPI parce qu'il leur a jeté leur assiette de petits pois carottes à la tronche.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

THPI.

HPI c'est tellement 2015.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je me souviens des gosses qui se roulent par terre en hurlant et pleurant. Je plaignais le prof et je me disais qu'on avait vraiment à faire à des cons (les parents). En l'occurrence c'est surement les mêmes qui pensent que leur enfant est HPI parce qu'il leur a jeté leur assiette de petits pois carottes à la tronche.


This. Pour le coup je pense que M. et/ou Mme étaient trop pressés d'arriver à l'heure au boulot, et qu'ils ont jeté leur marmot dans les pattes de la maitresse sans même lui faire un bisou ou le préparer à ce qui allait l'attendre.

----------


## NaliReverse

Heu non, ça dépend des gamins.
Mon fils n'a jamais pleuré quand on le laissait à la nounou ou ensuite à l'école.
Ma fille nous fait parfois des crises quand on doit partir, même vers la fin chez la nounou elle pouvait se mettre à pleurer/hurler et s'accrocher à nous avec la nounou qui devait vraiment la prendre dans les bras.
Sa rentrée à elle est demain, on va bien voir.

Une de mes nièces ça a duré super longtemps, très collée à sa mère (et sa mère était pareille petite, capable de rester 2h à la porte fenêtre à pleurer parce que notre mère était partie faire des courses).

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Je me souviens des gosses qui se roulent par terre en hurlant et pleurant. Je plaignais le prof et je me disais qu'on avait vraiment à faire à des cons (les parents). En l'occurrence c'est surement les mêmes qui pensent que leur enfant est HPI parce qu'il leur a jeté leur assiette de petits pois carottes à la tronche.


Moi je me souviens surtout de parents qui interrompaient la maitresse en réunion de rentrée, abasourdis par les pré-requis scolaires au passage en CP ou les règles de l'école.

C'était ce genre de trucs :

"Il faut qu'ils sachent gérer leur effort physique et courir sans s'arrêter pendant 5 minutes."
La mère :"Vous devez vous tromper, ce sont des bébés, c'est impossible enfin, même moi j'y arrive pas."

"Merci de ne les habiller qu'avec des vêtements qu'ils peuvent facilement enlever eux-mêmes en allant au toilettes."
La mère :"Je ne vais pas habiller ma fille avec des trucs moches juste pour vous faciliter la vie, quand même."

"Le maquillage et les bagues sont interdits en maternelle."
La mère :"Et si elle veut être belle en sortant de chez elle, on fait comment ?".

"Vous ne devez pas fournir de nourriture à votre enfant pour le temps scolaire. La journée est construite pour qu'il puisse tenir avec ce qu'il mange aux repas."
Le père : *En mangeant une barre chocolatée* "N'importe quoi, moi la mienne elle a tout le temps la dalle ! J'ai pas le choix !"

Et la pauvre maitresse qui gardait un sourire inaltérable.  ::mellow::

----------


## fishinou

> Je me souviens des gosses qui se roulent par terre en hurlant et pleurant. Je plaignais le prof et je me disais qu'on avait vraiment à faire à des cons (les parents). En l'occurrence c'est surement les mêmes qui pensent que leur enfant est HPI parce qu'il leur a jeté leur assiette de petits pois carottes à la tronche.


Ce post est tellement con que je ne peux imaginer qu'il soit 1er degré.
Cependant je l'ai relu 3 fois et je trouve absolument aucun indice de 2nd degré.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Alors si tu as été assez bête pour le relire 3 fois, je vais gentiment t'accorder un match nul niveau post con.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi je me souviens surtout de parents qui interrompaient la maitresse en réunion de rentrée, abasourdis par les pré-requis scolaires au passage en CP ou les règles de l'école.
> 
> C'était ce genre de trucs :
> 
> "Il faut qu'ils sachent gérer leur effort physique et courir sans s'arrêter pendant 5 minutes."
> La mère :"Vous devez vous tromper, ce sont des bébés, c'est impossible enfin, même moi j'y arrive pas."
> 
> "Merci de ne les habiller qu'avec des vêtements qu'ils peuvent facilement enlever eux-mêmes en allant au toilettes."
> La mère :"Je ne vais pas habiller ma fille avec des trucs moches juste pour vous faciliter la vie, quand même."
> ...


Oh ceux là aussi je les connais.

" Et puis d'ailleurs faut bétonner la cour, avec de l'herbe et de la terre, ça salit trop les vêtements ! "

----------


## Kiyo

> Ce post est tellement con que je ne peux imaginer qu'il soit 1er degré.
> Cependant je l'ai relu 3 fois et je trouve absolument aucun indice de 2nd degré.


Merci !




> This. Pour le coup je pense que M. et/ou Mme étaient trop pressés d'arriver à l'heure au boulot, et qu'ils ont jeté leur marmot dans les pattes de la maitresse sans même lui faire un bisou ou le préparer à ce qui allait l'attendre.


Ou alors ils l'ont très bien préparé, ont essayé d'adoucir au maximum sa rentrée, ont pris le temps de bien lui dire au revoir mais ont simplement un enfant pour qui c'est plus dur que pour d'autres.

----------


## fishinou

> Ou alors ils l'ont très bien préparé, ont essayé d'adoucir au maximum sa rentrée, ont pris le temps de bien lui dire au revoir mais ont simplement un enfant pour qui c'est plus dur que pour d'autres.


Hum ... Non, ça doit pas être ça. Ça voudrait dire que les enfants ne sont pas tous pareils et réagissent différemment à des évènements similaires  ::rolleyes::

----------


## wiotts

> Moi je me souviens surtout de parents qui interrompaient la maitresse en réunion de rentrée, abasourdis par les pré-requis scolaires au passage en CP ou les règles de l'école.
> 
> C'était ce genre de trucs :
> 
> "Il faut qu'ils sachent gérer leur effort physique et courir sans s'arrêter pendant 5 minutes."
> La mère :"Vous devez vous tromper, ce sont des bébés, c'est impossible enfin, même moi j'y arrive pas."
> 
> "Merci de ne les habiller qu'avec des vêtements qu'ils peuvent facilement enlever eux-mêmes en allant au toilettes."
> La mère :"Je ne vais pas habiller ma fille avec des trucs moches juste pour vous faciliter la vie, quand même."
> ...


Je revois toujours ça :

----------


## Pelpel

> "Vous ne devez pas fournir de nourriture à votre enfant pour le temps scolaire. La journée est construite pour qu'il puisse tenir avec ce qu'il mange aux repas."


J'ai toujours trouvé ça con comme règle.
Il y a des enfants qui ont du mal à manger quoi que ce soit le matin au réveil. 
J'ai un enfant qui n'a jamais eu aucun problème pour manger même tôt le matin.
Par contre son petit frère lui ça a toujours été compliqué pour lui de manger dès le réveil. Il faut qu'il attende 1h30 2H avant d'avoir faim.
Du coup il y a eu toute une période où il partait à l'école le ventre vide et il ne pouvait manger que le midi...

----------


## fycjibe

> J'ai toujours trouvé ça con comme règle.
> Il y a des enfants qui ont du mal à manger quoi que ce soit le matin au réveil. 
> J'ai un enfant qui n'a jamais eu aucun problème pour manger même tôt le matin.
> Par contre son petit frère lui ça a toujours été compliqué pour lui de manger dès le réveil. Il faut qu'il attende 1h30 2H avant d'avoir faim.
> Du coup il y a eu toute une période où il partait à l'école le ventre vide et il ne pouvait manger que le midi...


Chez moi, dans un autre pays que la France, il est tout a fait normal que les enfants, dès le cp, aient une boite avec un truc a bouffer le matin. Fruit, noix, légume, tant que c'est aps des trucs trop sucré (pas de bonbons ou de gateau) ca passe et les enseignants rappelent que c'est important que les enfant aient leur boite avec un truc a bouffer. Même si ils ont pas le repas du midi spécialement tard (et même un peu tôt, ma plus jeune a cantine a 11h30 ou 11h45). Du coup je sais pas si c'est une bonne règle de dire que ls gosses ont pas besoin d'avoir un truc a bouffer avec eux.

----------


## Verygromf

La rentrée ici, une en CE1 et l'autre en 2e section.

L'école a conservé les rentrées et sorties différées, mises en place pour... lutter contre le covid ? Sauf que maintenant il n'y a plus de restriction ni masque dans l'école, les enfants sont brassés dans la cour, cantine, etc.

Donc selon les classes, ça rentre à 8h10, 8h20 ou 8h30, et ça sort à 16h10, 16h20 ou 16h30 (et mêmes intervalles le midi)

Le résultat évident, c'est qu'il y a un troupeau de parents devant l'école pendant une demi-heure, 3 fois par jour.

Et cette année, le petit fait 8h10-16h10, et la grande 8h30-16h30, voilà voilà. Je dois donc poireauter comme un connard deux fois par jour, ce qui va être vraiment sympa en hiver.
Et puis ça tombe bien parce que je n'ai vraiment rien d'autre à foutre que de paumer 1h par jour.  :tired: 


(Oui, je suis réellement irrité par cette mesure. J'ai beau essayer d'être objectif, je n'en vois pas l'intérêt, et je trouve que ça dénote une absence totale de considération envers les parents d'élèves. Au moins pourquoi ne pas laisser les enfants entrer et rester dans la cour ? C'est absurde.)

----------


## NaliReverse

Et bien finalement pas de pleurs ce matin, après on a pu rester longtemps, c'était par demie-classe et la maîtresse prenait bien le temps avec chaque enfant.
On verra bien les jours suivants.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Nous c'est le dernier qui vient de rentrer en 6ème.
> Ca passe trop vitre





> Il a été trop transparent ?


 :Clap: 




> Rentrée en petite section pour mon ainé ici, il y avait 2 enfants qui hurlaient tellement que ça m'a limite choqué 
> Mon fils ? Lui en avait strictement rien à faire.


Non mais ça casse les couilles quoi !
Ils sont contents d'aller à l'école !
Et nous, on pue du cul ou quoi ? 
Pourquoi les miens font pas de crises de larmes, bordel ? "Au revoir papa, à ce soir ! Ouaiiiiiiis" non mais paye ces petits cons ingrats, merde !

----------


## fishinou

> Non mais ça casse les couilles quoi !
> Ils sont contents d'aller à l'école !
> Et nous, on pue du cul ou quoi ? 
> Pourquoi les miens font pas de crises de larmes, bordel ? "Au revoir papa, à ce soir ! Ouaiiiiiiis" non mais paye ces petits cons ingrats, merde !


Posez-vous des questions  ::trollface:: 



 ::ninja::

----------


## Pelpel

> Chez moi, dans un autre pays que la France, il est tout a fait normal que les enfants, dès le cp, aient une boite avec un truc a bouffer le matin. Fruit, noix, légume, tant que c'est aps des trucs trop sucré (pas de bonbons ou de gateau) ca passe et les enseignants rappelent que c'est important que les enfant aient leur boite avec un truc a bouffer. Même si ils ont pas le repas du midi spécialement tard (et même un peu tôt, ma plus jeune a cantine a 11h30 ou 11h45). Du coup je sais pas si c'est une bonne règle de dire que ls gosses ont pas besoin d'avoir un truc a bouffer avec eux.


Interdire aux enfants de ramener à manger à l'école, c'est considérer qu'ils sont tous pareils et donc tous capable de manger le matin.
Je comprends qu'on veuille faire attention à l'équilibre alimentaire des enfants et éviter qu'ils mangent des bonbons tous les jours, mais il doit être possible de mettre des règles en place (éviter comme tu le dis de ramener de la nourriture trop sucrée ou trop grasse). 
Ou alors c'est l'école qui fournit à manger le matin (des fruits par exemple).

----------


## Supergounou

> Ou alors ils l'ont très bien préparé, ont essayé d'adoucir au maximum sa rentrée, ont pris le temps de bien lui dire au revoir mais ont simplement un enfant pour qui c'est plus dur que pour d'autres.


Je retire ce que j'ai dit, j'ai eu le droit à ma crise de larmes il y a 30mn  ::'(:

----------


## Sharn

Tu penses toujours que ton enfant est HPI ?  :tired:

----------


## fishinou

> Je retire ce que j'ai dit, j'ai eu le droit à ma crise de larmes il y a 30mn


 :haha: 

#ArroseurArrosé


 ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> "Le maquillage et les bagues sont interdits en maternelle."
> La mère :"Et si elle veut être belle en sortant de chez elle, on fait comment ?".
> 
> :


Franchement y'a des parents....Enfin bon faut mieux rien dire et rester "agréable". Mais purée...
Je vais me proposer pour faire la réunion de rentrée: intervenant extérieur, l'école sera safe*, et je pourrais gentiment les recadrer.
Enfin quand je dis gentiment...Disons sans violence physique.  ::ninja:: *


_*"On avait une indispo, un parent d'élève s'est proposé pour vous présenter les choses"_ ça passe, si si.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je revois toujours ça : 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6A7TFjA8Yg


Je connaissais pas celui-là
"J'en peux plus de mes gosses"  :^_^: 
"On les laisse mourir de faim"

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Chez moi, dans un autre pays que la France, il est tout a fait normal que les enfants, dès le cp, aient une boite avec un truc a bouffer le matin. Fruit, noix, légume, tant que c'est aps des trucs trop sucré (pas de bonbons ou de gateau) ca passe et les enseignants rappelent que c'est important que les enfant aient leur boite avec un truc a bouffer. Même si ils ont pas le repas du midi spécialement tard (et même un peu tôt, ma plus jeune a cantine a 11h30 ou 11h45). Du coup je sais pas si c'est une bonne règle de dire que ls gosses ont pas besoin d'avoir un truc a bouffer avec eux.


Mes gamins (ou ceux de mon entourage)  n'ont pas besoin de bouffer à la maison en matinée  quand ils sont en vacances ou en WE. Pourquoi ils emmèneraient à bouffer à l'école pour la même période ?
Je ne trouve pas la règle insensée:
-pas de comparaisons entre gamins et de jalousie (j'ai une pomme pourquoi il a un brownie ?)
-pas de risques de vols de bouffe entre gamins
-pas de saletés partout (ce sont des gamins bordel, me dites pas que chez vous toutes les miettes restent sagement sur la table ? Les instits n'ont déjà pas assez à faire en plus de se taper le ménage en journée ? )
-on ne les habitue pas au "grignotage" (même planifié)

Faut relativiser: ils ne vont pas mourir de faim parce qu'ils ne grignotent pas une barre de céréales à 10h30. Accessoirement ils chipoteront moins à la cantine devant les plats. Et si t'arrives pas à les faire bouffer au petit-déj (qui peut se prolonger dans la voiture pendant le trajet  ::P: ), y'a peut être un souci à régler à ce niveau en priorité...
FAut pas oublier que les écoles ne peuvent pas s'amuser à prendre en compte chaque cas personnel sauf peut être pour les situations vraiment très particulières. Et que ce ne sont pas des garderies...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Mon fils de 4 ans a pleuré. La veille au soir, dans son lit. Parce que c'était trop long d'attendre le lendemain 13h30 avant de pouvoir enfin revoir sa maîtresse (qu'il nous réclame depuis mi-juillet....).

----------


## Jeckhyl

"Soit sage ou on te remettra pas à l'école en septembre !"

----------


## Lazyjoe

La petite dernière limite vexante pour sa première rentrée. "Allez hop j'accroche mon cartable, j'enlève mes chaussures, je mets les chaussons... ah c'est cool la classe, ok barrez-vous les parents !".

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Putain mais c'est génial ça
Ceci-dit le deuxième n'a pas fait trop de bruit: juste serré au cou pendant 10mn, un peu de vague à l'âme puis "ok". Pas de cris ou de pleurs, ça c'est du bonhomme  :Cigare:

----------


## Magnarrok

Nous l'heure de rentrée c'est 9h. Ce qui m'emmerde un peu car j'embauche à 9h... Je préfèrerais quand c'était 8h20...

----------


## Bah

> le deuxième n'a pas fait trop de bruit: juste serré au cou pendant 10mn,

----------


## Teocali

> https://imgur.com/NvjlbXg


 ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> https://imgur.com/NvjlbXg


Tu connais un meilleur moyen d'avoir le silence ultime ?

----------


## Ventilo

> Chez moi, dans un autre pays que la France, il est tout a fait normal que les enfants, dès le cp, aient une boite avec un truc a bouffer le matin. Fruit, noix, légume, tant que c'est aps des trucs trop sucré (pas de bonbons ou de gateau) ca passe et les enseignants rappelent que c'est important que les enfant aient leur boite avec un truc a bouffer. Même si ils ont pas le repas du midi spécialement tard (et même un peu tôt, ma plus jeune a cantine a 11h30 ou 11h45). Du coup je sais pas si c'est une bonne règle de dire que ls gosses ont pas besoin d'avoir un truc a bouffer avec eux.


Ici...  ::|: 
Ca m'énerve encore, donc en gros les maternelles ont leur gouter du matin, mais ils le prennent avant 9h au cas ou ils n'aient pas déjeuner chez eux.
Logique.
Donc mon gamin et d'autres n'ont aucune envie de manger une compote a 8h45 alors qu'ils ont fini de déjeuner a 8h.
Au final ils tiennent bien jusqu'a la cantine.


Evidemment si on compte sur les parents on est aussi dans la merde, vu que la mairie fourni le pain / confiture a 15h30, les parents étant manifestement trop cons pour comprendre qu'un paquet de chips ou une boite de choco c'est pas adapté.

----------


## Pelpel

> Et si t'arrives pas à les faire bouffer au petit-déj (qui peut se prolonger dans la voiture pendant le trajet ), y'a peut être un souci à régler à ce niveau en priorité...


Alors déjà chez nous pas de voiture pour aller à l'école, elle est à 200m de la maison  ::trollface:: 
Et le fait que le gamin n'ai pas faim au réveil n'est pas forcément un problème.
Nous le dernier il faut vraiment qu'il soit réveillé depuis une bonne heure pour commencer à avoir faim, ce qui n'est pas le cas de ses deux grands frères.
Le week-end, il n'a pas de problème pour manger vu qu'on ne prend pas le petit déjeuner direct au réveil.

----------


## Tinya

> Franchement y'a des parents....Enfin bon faut mieux rien dire et rester "agréable". Mais purée...
> Je vais me proposer pour faire la réunion de rentrée: intervenant extérieur, l'école sera safe*, et je pourrais gentiment les recadrer.
> Enfin quand je dis gentiment...Disons sans violence physique. *
> 
> 
> _*"On avait une indispo, un parent d'élève s'est proposé pour vous présenter les choses"_ ça passe, si si.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> ...


Je plussoie, et en tant qu'instit je précise la nouvelle règle de la rentrée : les élèves doivent faire 30 minutes d'activités physique (de + que les 3 h hebdomadaires). Ce temps peut être pris sur les récré. Autrement dit : on doit les fliquer pour qu'ils bougent leur c** pendant l'intégralité de leur temps de pause de la journée. Pourquoi ? Lutte contre l'obésité. Perso, c'est hors de question, certains enfants veulent juste bouquiner, dessiner, discuter tranquille avec les copains. Chez nous, pas de gouter à l'école. Exception pour les enfants qui arrivent tôt en garderie le matin, qui peuvent manger quelque chose avant le début de l'école (donc avant 8h30). Ça se passe très bien.  :;): 
Avant, on avait des maternelles qui sortaient le gouter à la récré et qui, voyant les copains se précipiter dehors sur les vélos, balançaient le tout (compote pleine, hop : poubelle !). D'autres qui passaient la récré à manger leur pomme. D'autres qui n'avaient que des produits type mars, kitkat... Des grands qui se retrouvaient à donner 90 % du gouter aux copains, par charité. Certains qui déballaient le sandwich... :Facepalm:  Bref on voit de tout et on est bien contents de ne plus être confrontés à ça ! (on a toujours les paquets de chips ou cacahuètes à 16h30 en garderie par contre !)

----------


## Seymos

Putain les 3 gosses qui rentrent au lycée  :tired: 

Là tu te dis putain c'est bientôt la fin, enfin.

Mais non.

Y a le dernier qui va rentrer à la crèche la semaine prochaine  ::cry::

----------


## Tahia

> Putain les 3 gosses qui rentrent au lycée 
> 
> Là tu te dis putain c'est bientôt la fin, enfin.
> 
> Mais non.
> 
> Y a le dernier qui va rentrer à la crèche la semaine prochaine


Le lycée bientôt la fin ? T'es bien naïf  ::ninja::

----------


## Hochmeister

> Putain les 3 gosses qui rentrent au lycée 
> 
> Là tu te dis putain c'est bientôt la fin, enfin.
> 
> Mais non.
> 
> Y a le dernier qui va rentrer à la crèche la semaine prochaine


Wait...

Tu veux dire que tes gamins terminaient le collège et que tu as re-signé pour un bébé ?

Tu avais une nouvelle compagne à fidéliser ? Un instant d'absence (je parle pas d'une opex) ? 

Tu as... tout mon respect  ::O:

----------


## Seymos

On ne se méfie jamais assez des accidents de tir !  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

> Nous le dernier il faut vraiment qu'il soit réveillé depuis une bonne heure pour commencer à avoir faim, ce qui n'est pas le cas de ses deux grands frères.


Je crois que ce que veut dire Cacao, c'est que ton enfant a peut-être un (léger) problème de santé. Physiologiquement parlant, c'est normal d'avoir faim au réveil, c'est comme ça que fonctionne le corps humain. Si c'est pas le cas, c'est qu'il y a sûrement quelque chose. Souvent le foie, des fois c'est juste psy (rien de grave non plus hein, genre moi c'est le cas je préfère dormir 5mn de plus plutôt que perdre mon temps à manger).

Pas besoin de s'inquiéter pour rien, si ton enfant le vie bien comme ça, tant mieux. Mais il ne faut surtout pas penser que c'est "normal". On est tous différents, mais on a tous les mêmes organes aux mêmes endroits (bisous aux mono-couilles).

----------


## Tahia

> On ne se méfie jamais assez des accidents de tir !


Depuis quand on tombe enceinte quand on a visé l'œil ?  ::huh::

----------


## Magnarrok

Attend ! C'est un tireur d'élite !  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Putain les 3 gosses qui rentrent au lycée 
> 
> Là tu te dis putain c'est bientôt la fin, enfin.
> 
> Mais non.
> 
> Y a le dernier qui va rentrer à la crèche la semaine prochaine


T'es cinglé en fait. Ou amoureux.  :Emo:

----------


## Ithilsul

> Attend ! C'est un tireur d'élite !


Pour l'avoir vu au bar, c'est aussi un tireur des litres.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

BMDJ entendre mon fils (8) expliquer à sa soeur (6) l'histoire de Quasimodo et Esmeralda, qui se passe à Notre-Dame de la Garde.

----------


## Max Pictave

> Attend ! C'est un tireur d'élite !





> Pour l'avoir vu au bar, c'est aussi un tireur des litres.


ça va finir direct sur le topac des quotes  ::lol::

----------


## Ventilo

Les devoirs d'école cette misère avec ma grande. Elle a juste a recopier des mots, on dirait que c'est la fin du monde. Apprendre la table de +2, l'horreur absolue. 
J'imagine quand elle va faire des dictées. 
Chaque soir c'est la crise anti devoir, avant que tout le monde ne s'apaise et qu'elle s'y mette.

----------


## Tahia

> Les devoirs d'école cette misère avec ma grande. Elle a juste a recopier des mots, on dirait que c'est la fin du monde. Apprendre la table de +2, l'horreur absolue. 
> J'imagine quand elle va faire des dictées. 
> Chaque soir c'est la crise anti devoir, avant que tout le monde ne s'apaise et qu'elle s'y mette.


C'est comme ça depuis le début ? Enfin depuis qu'elle va à l'école ? Est-ce que ça vient de quelque part le fait que devoir=fin du monde ?

----------


## Ventilo

C'était déjà ça en CP. 
J'imagine que pour elle à la maison on ne travaille pas.
A côté de ça c'est une excellente élève.

----------


## Tahia

> C'était déjà ça en CP. 
> J'imagine que pour elle à la maison on ne travaille pas.
> A côté de ça c'est une excellente élève.


Elle a trop observé son papa.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ventilo

Quand tu n'entends pas les gosses et que tu ne trouves pas ton téléphone, il y a de grandes chances qu'ils regardent youtube  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Harrysa

Salut, mes enfants jumeaux garçon fille de 2 ans viennent, depuis plus d'un mois, d'entrée en phase d'opposition (si si vous savez les marketeux vendent ça sous l'appélation "terrible 2" pour vendre des brouettes de recettes magique inadaptée à chaque situatition). 

Bien que cette phase chez mes enfants, n'est pas violente (pas de crise où ils se tapent la tête au sol par exemple) mais plutôt crises de colères où ils doivent gérer leurs frustration face aux limites du cadre que l'on pose, cadre que l'on s'efforce de rendre souple à certains endroits et ferme à d'autres, cela ce manifeste plutôt par des grosses crises de larmes ou encore à bouder dans leur coin.Comme ils sont deux chacun prenant le relais à son tour c'est parfois épuisant. 

Juste pour partager avec vous deux lecture qui m'ont aidé à comprendre ce qui ce passe dans leurs p'tites têtes de moufflets, celle-ci https://www.cairn.info/revue-enfance...7-1-page-8.htm et celle-là https://www.cairn.info/revue-enfance...-1-page-30.htm comprendre m'a aidé à relativiser.

----------


## Tahia

En gros t'étais dans la sauce quoi.... ::ninja::  ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## Harrysa

> En gros t'étais dans la sauce quoi....


ouais harissa supplément tabasco  ::ninja::

----------


## Playford

> Salut, mes enfants jumeaux garçon fille de 2 ans viennent, depuis plus d'un mois, d'entrée en *phase*...


Une "phase".  ::rolleyes:: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Ckao

Plus ou moins longue  ::P:

----------


## fishinou

Réunion de rentrée CE1 vendredi soir.

La maitresse du grand, en roue libre  :Mellow2: 

"Je suis nul en informatique et j'aime pas ça, donc l'ENT je ne m'en sert pas beaucoup, je mettrais juste des photos quand on fait des trucs qui sorte de l'ordinaire, comme par exemple, du sport"  :Perfect: 

"Pendant le "silence on lit", les enfants peuvent amené un livre de chez eux pour le lire. Mais donnez leur un truc pas trop compliqué. Parce que moi aussi je prends mon livre, et quand je lis, j'aime pas qu'on me dérange"  ::lol:: 

En vrai elle m'a fait plutôt (très) bonne impression, donc je ne m'inquiète pas trop. Cela dit elle a beaucoup insisté sur 2 choses :

le fait que le CE1 c'était surtout du français car programme copieux, le reste on verra bien.
l'APQ ça lui casse grave les seins, et c'est absolument impossible à caser dans la semaine, donc qu'on vienne pas se plaindre qi c'est pas fait tous les jours (et je suis plutôt d'accord sur ce point).

----------


## Primopuelle

Apq c'est quoi ?
Mon fils était en ce1 l'année dernière, heu si elle zap les math, ça va être folklo. Genre, poser les opérations, apprendre les tables d'addition et début de celle de multiplication, les dizaines-centaines-milliers. Entre autre broutilles.  ::):

----------


## Sharn

Comment ça elle zap ?

----------


## Ventilo

L'APQ c'est la nouvelle connerie, 30 mn de sport par jour. 
Déjà que la moitié des CP ont fini l'année dernière trop faibles en lecture, et que la semaine passée les CE1 ont revu juste la table de +2 (0+2, 1+2, 2+2 etc) il était important de s'occuper à l'école de l'obésité des gamins qui mangent trop de mcdo et des chips au gouter.

Je ne pense que la maitresse des enfants de Fishinou zap les maths, c'est juste qu'il y a tellement de boulot pour apprendre à lire aux gosses.

Ma fille est censée avoir sa première dictée de mots aujourd'hui, on va vite voir si recopier est suffisant ou si on doit lui rajouter des devoirs. Elle va kiffer  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> L'APQ c'est la nouvelle connerie, 30 mn de sport par jour. 
> Déjà que la moitié des CP ont fini l'année dernière trop faibles en lecture, et que la semaine passée les CE1 ont revu juste la table de +2 (0+2, 1+2, 2+2 etc) il était important de s'occuper à l'école de l'obésité des gamins qui mangent trop de mcdo et des chips au gouter.
> 
> Je ne pense que la maitresse des enfants de Fishinou zap les maths, c'est juste qu'il y a tellement de boulot pour apprendre à lire aux gosses.
> 
> Ma fille est censée avoir sa première dictée de mots aujourd'hui, on va vite voir si recopier est suffisant ou si on doit lui rajouter des devoirs. Elle va kiffer


Tu prends la situation de ton école là. Ce n'est pas suffisant pour généraliser sur les programmes.

----------


## fishinou

> Apq c'est quoi ?
> Mon fils était en ce1 l'année dernière, heu si elle zap les math, ça va être folklo. Genre, poser les opérations, apprendre les tables d'addition et début de celle de multiplication, les dizaines-centaines-milliers. Entre autre broutilles.


Pardon j'ai pas précisé :-/ APQ = Activité Physique Quotidienne. Donc c'est bien la nouvelle connerie de Ventilo  ::ninja:: 
30 min de sport par jour, soit 2h par semaine. Sachant que c'est "en plus", aucun aménagement de programme prévu pour faire rentrer ça. Bon courage aux enseignants ^^ Du coup j'en veut pas trop à la maitresse de le faire sauter.

Pour les maths j'ai exagéré en effet  ::ninja::  elle va pas zapper évidemment, mais elle a beaucoup insisté que c'était pas grand chose par rapport à ce qu'ils allaient manger en français. On verra bien.
Bon par contre elle à clairement dit qu'entre le programme de français, leur connerie d'APQ et le fait qu'elle aime bien lire et chanter, la "découverte du monde" allait se réduire au strict minimum.

----------


## Ventilo

Je pourrais disserter longuement pour donner mon avis sur la place du sport à l'école, mais je ne pense pas que ça intéresse grand monde  ::P: 

Il y a bien assez de sujets qui me mettent sous pression :

L'histoire que les gamins n'ont pas le droit de faire les devoirs à la garderie et doivent attendre de rentrer chez eux. Je sais pas comment s'est dans votre école, moi quand je récupère les petits a 18h je suis le dernier parent. 

On souhaitait inscrire les gamins à l'éveil musical au conservatoire, les inscriptions étaient en juin.  ::w00t:: 

La grande pensait continuer l'escalade, aucune news de la part du club. Pas présent au rendez vous des associations, leur blog n'est pas actualisé depuis 2019, la page FB pareil, la page de la ville n'est pas datée, ça pourrait aussi bien être la saison 2010. On a envoyé un mail, sait-on jamais  :ouaiouai: 

Les mômes ont pour le moment refusé le peu d'alternatives existantes (genre la gym qui pour une fois à des horaires cohérents, mardi 17h-18h30).

Finalement ça pourrait être bien les 30 mn d'exercice journalier à l'école, ça risque d'être le seul moment ou ils mettent le nez dehors. Chez nous faut les jeter dans le jardin et fermer la porte pour qu'ils sortent.

----------


## M.Rick75

Ils ont combien de temps de récré en primaire vos enfants ? J'ai découvert (rentrée au cp cette année) que c'était un quart d'heure le matin, un quart d'heure l'aprèm (et plus à midi surement).
Dans mon souvenir, c'est le temps que l'on avait au lycée... pas en primaire.
De plus, il n'y a pas de préau, donc je découvre que quand il pleut (et autant dire qu'autour de Paris ça reste assez fréquent en hiver...) ils restent dans la classe pour "faire des dessins, écouter des histoires, etc.." Bref, pas du tout un truc défoulant quoi où tu joues à fond avec tes copains et copines.

 ::o:

----------


## Bah

En Suisse j'ai jamais entendu parler de gamins qui restent dedans parce qu'il pleut ! Ca me semble absurde.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon par contre elle à clairement dit qu'entre le programme de français, leur connerie d'APQ et le fait qu'elle aime bien lire et chanter, la "découverte du monde" allait se réduire au strict minimum.


Autant je comprends un peu tout, autant zapper la découverte du monde parce que Madame aime chanter...

----------


## Maximelene

> Ils ont combien de temps de récré en primaire vos enfants ? J'ai découvert (rentrée au cp cette année) que c'était un quart d'heure le matin, un quart d'heure l'aprèm (et plus à midi surement).
> Dans mon souvenir, c'est le temps que l'on avait au lycée... pas en primaire.


C'est le temps que j'avais en primaire moi, il y a 25 ans.




> En Suisse j'ai jamais entendu parler de gamins qui restent dedans parce qu'il pleut ! Ca me semble absurde.


Plus absurde que de les faire sortir sous la pluie, et passer le reste de leur journée trempés ?

----------


## fishinou

> Autant je comprends un peu tout, autant zapper la découverte du monde parce que Madame aime chanter...


Réduire. Pas zapper.

A titre personnel, je préfère ça que l'inverse.la découverte du monde je peux gérer si besoin, et ils baignent un peu plus dedans à la maison.
Les arts par contre, autant que la maîtresse s'en charge ^^

----------


## Bah

> Plus absurde que de les faire sortir sous la pluie, et passer le reste de leur journée trempés ?


Ils se gèrent. Le mien sort pour la récré quand il pleut et il est jamais trempé. Ils trouvent toujours des trucs pour se mettre à l'abri.

----------


## Flad

> Ils se gèrent. Le mien sort pour la récré quand il pleut et il est jamais trempé. Ils trouvent toujours des trucs pour se mettre à l'abri.


Un préau quoi  :ouaiouai:

----------


## M.Rick75

Ok, ça me paraissait court. Perso, je suis trop vieux pour me rappeler combien de temps cela durait pour moi.

----------


## Ventilo

Réunion avec la prof de grande section maternelle : "faut pas m'envoyer de mails le soir".
Vous etes gentille (cocotte) mais c'est le soir qu'on voit nos enfants, pas à 14h. Par contre on ne vous demande pas de répondre en dehors de vos horaires de travail.
C'est parce que j'envoie mes mails depuis mon téléphone et je reçois les notifications.
Ok, vous voulez que les enfants de votre classe vous donne des cours de smartphone ?  ::ninja::  (cette dernière est un ajout ultérieur de ma part  ::P: , ma femme était déjà bien excédée par l'entrée en matière)


Ah sinon vos gosses ont piscine à quel rythme ? Ici c'est tous les matins pendant 2 semaines.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Tous les lundi après midi. Jusqu'aux vacances et plus du tout ensuite (avec l'école nous on va y retourner maintenant que l'extérieur va se refroidir).

----------


## fishinou

Un fois par semaine pendant une dizaine de semaines il me semble ici.

----------


## Primopuelle

> la "découverte du monde" allait se réduire au strict minimum.


Je sais pas à quelle point l'enseignante de mon fils l'a travaillé mais c'était très très léger. On s'était fait la réflexion durant l'année. 
Mais même chant et poésie.

----------


## Stratosfear

Tiens d'ailleurs je croise la question piscine.

Vous avez fait du bébé nageur vous ?
Je me suis renseigné et dans ma commune, la piscine est en travaux jusqu'en 2024... 

Je suis donc obligé de me déplacer dans une commune voisine si je veux en faire et les horaires proposés ne m'arrangent pas vraiment (c'est le matin à 9h et ma fille se lève vers 9h30  ::ninja:: ).

Du coup, est-ce vraiment utile ? Ou aller à la piscine et initier à "la nage" soi-même c'est tout aussi bien ?

Je précise que ma petite vient tout juste d'avoir un an et il me semble important de l'habituer à l'eau avant l'école (mais peut-être me trompes-je).

----------


## SuperLowl

Je ne sais pas si ma réponse va t'aider mais on voulait nous aussi faire les bébés nageurs et même problème d'horaire.
Du coup, cet été on l'a fait un peu nous-mêmes. C'est-à-dire qu'on a commencé à mettre miniLowl dans la piscine, à un endroit où il n'a pas pied (donc différent de la baignoire pour le bain). D'abord dans nos bras puis petit à petit un peu allongé.
L'objectif étant qu'il commence à adopter la bonne position et également qu'il commence à intégrer que la piscine c'est avec papa ou maman. Ce qui a semble-t-il pas trop mal marché car dans un autre contexte, il n'allait dans l'eau que pour se jeter dans les bras de son tonton.

Après, nous il a toujours aimé l'eau donc j'imagine que ça aide.

----------


## dragou

> Tiens d'ailleurs je croise la question piscine.
> 
> Vous avez fait du bébé nageur vous ?
> Je me suis renseigné et dans ma commune, la piscine est en travaux jusqu'en 2024... 
> 
> Je suis donc obligé de me déplacer dans une commune voisine si je veux en faire et les horaires proposés ne m'arrangent pas vraiment (c'est le matin à 9h et ma fille se lève vers 9h30 ).
> 
> Du coup, est-ce vraiment utile ? Ou aller à la piscine et initier à "la nage" soi-même c'est tout aussi bien ?
> 
> Je précise que ma petite vient tout juste d'avoir un an et il me semble important de l'habituer à l'eau avant l'école (mais peut-être me trompes-je).


Ca fait 2ans que le ptit fait bébé nageur (il a 2 an et demi) et franchement je trouve que c'est bénéfique. Quand on va dans la piscine de ma belle-soeur, ça se fait super facilement et il kiff. La fille de mon beau frère qui a 1an de plus (qui n'a pas fait bébé nageur) est par contre très peureuse d'aller dans l'eau car réellement pas habituée.

Je vais pas dire que c'est indispensable, si vous le faites vous-même il y a 0 raison que ça se passe mal mais avoir un cadre pour initier est intéressant et pour le côté social de bébé, c'est chouette aussi  ::):

----------


## Stratosfear

Oh le côté social ça devrait aller vu que chez la nounou elle est toujours avec d'autres enfants.

Merci pour les réponses, je vais continuer de me renseigner puis j'irai m'acheter un slip de bain.  :;):  

Notez que je déteste les piscines municipales il va falloir que je prenne sur moi.  ::P:

----------


## franky4xa

Tiens, cela parlait draisienne il y a deux-trois pages, et on est justement en train de se poser la question pour notre petite fille qui va avoir 1 an le mois prochain. Vous êtes partis sur quels modèles pour les parents qui ont commencé aussi vers 1 an avec leurs enfants ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Draisienne : perso le modèle Décathlon, d'occasion, à 25/30€ en TBE. 
Et comme je m'en doutais, mon fils n'aime pas et n'y touche pas, du coup à la revente je vais pas trop perdre.
Par contre il est fan d'une sorte de moto en plastoc qui a de grosses roues en plastique rigide creux. 
Comme la roue est large d'au moins 10 cm, elle est super stable.

J'ai le même souci avec la trottinette : à trois roues c'est ok, mais à deux il la délaisse. 

Pour la piscine, nous ça a été niet à cause de son asthme, otites etc... et il a découvert cet été à 4 ans passés. Il a adoré, tout de suite à l'aise, y compris quand il a pas pied (il avait un gilet et on le tenait ou il prenait nos épaules). Il a bu la tasse 2 fois, on l'a récupéré immédiatement et ça n'a en rien entamé son enthousiasme. J'ai lu quelques articles au sujet du chlore, irritant pour les bébés surtout à terrain asthmatique, du coup j'avais encore moins envie d'y amener notre fils, mais pour un enfant sans asthme, je ne sais pas si c'est un réel souci (phénomène inflammatoire du chlore). J'imagine que c'est du cas par cas.

----------


## Magnarrok

Draisienne Chicco ici. Vraiment pas cher et pratique pour les grands enfants (comme les petits). On avait rajouté un klaxon (pouet pouet) et un luminaire pour la personnaliser.

----------


## Ewestyr

Draisienne Décath ici aussi, 18 mois, et pour l'instant il a pas trop accroché  ::rolleyes:: 

Bon sur une note moins cool j'vais me décider à demander quelques conseils niveau éducation et comportement parental.
Pour poser le décor, je ne suis pas le canard le plus calme du groupe, j'ai tendance à monter rapidement en pression et à m'agacer assez facilement. En règle général ça ne pose des problèmes qu'à moi car je m'agace quand je bricole ou un peu sur la route par ex, mais je commence à prendre conscience que j'ai pas de base dû être câblé pour gérer un gamin.

Jusque là ça allait à peu près, même si les cris me faisant assez rapidement vriller j'ai pris l'habitude de laisser la main et d'aller souffler un peu avant de revenir.
Premier problème, on a pas de famille à proximité, donc laisser la main veut dire laisser ma femme s'en occuper. Premier point pas top.

Deuxième point pas top, le petit est entré dans sa phase défi. Jusqu'à quelques semaines, c'était pas le plus calme du monde, mais il écoutait globalement, et en montant (un peu) le ton rentrait sur les rails assez rapidement. Sauf que là ça devient petit à petit ingérable. Vu que phase de défi, je m'emporte encore plus facilement qu'avant, et même si pas de violence physique (encore heureux), je passe sur ce que je considère comme de la violence vocale (le ton monte plus haut qu'avant et plus régulièrement). Et ça ne me plaît pas.

J'en viens du coup à me poser pas mal de questions sur ma façon de procéder et d'être avec lui, et je dois pas être le premier à me retrouver dans ce cas. 
Est-ce que je suis trop strict, et que du coup j'en demande trop sur son comportement pour son âge, et du coup où situer le curseur pour pas que ça ne devienne pire après (en mode yolo il écoute plus rien) ?
Comment gérer un peu mieux mon comportement vis à vis de lui et être plus détendu histoire que ça soit plus sympa pour tout le monde ?

Bref, preneur des conseils de canards, j'en suis à être content quand je pars en déplacement pro  ::|:

----------


## Stratosfear

Je vais pas te donner de conseils précis sur ce que tu demandes, mais j'ai l'impression que tu te mets énormément de pression sur ce souci de gestion de la colère, et ça doit beaucoup y jouer je pense. C'est bien de s'en mettre de la pression et de se remettre en question, mais il y a un curseur à placer pour ça ne soit pas contre-productif.

D'autres canards auront peut-être de meilleurs conseils, mais à moins d'avoir un sosie émotionnel, je pense que le mieux sera d'en parler à quelqu'un de confiance voire à un professionnel si c'est vraiment un sujet qui te pèse beaucoup.

----------


## kilfou

Mon deuxième vient de rentrer en CE2/CM1.

Ca se passait moyen avec sa maîtresse de CP, qu'il a eu aussi en CP/CE1. Il a du mal à rester en place en classe, est très envahissant, son écriture laisse franchement à désirer et c'est pas le gamin le plus obéissant de la classe. Mais à côté de ça c'est un vrai gosse de canard donc il sait plein de trucs. Lui nous disait qu'il s'ennuyait en classe...
Devant l'insistance de la maîtresse, on l'envoie chez le psychologue scolaire qui fait une batterie de tests : suspicion d'HPI, il est plus efficace quand il est en mouvement, et il faut l'utiliser en moteur pour la classe et pour l'écriture faire des grandes lettres sur le tableau ou simplement le faire épeler. Voilà ce qu'il a recommandé à la maîtresse, mais rien n'a été mis en place en classe. (sûrement parce que c'était la fin d'année)
On l'emmène chez la psycho-motricienne (suggéré par le psy scolaire) pour l'écriture, qui confirme le HPI probable lors du bilan, et nous dit que l'écriture c'est juste par manque d'intérêt, car il "sait" faire physiquement, c'est juste qu'il s'en fout de bien écrire...
Donc entrée en ce2/cm1, soulagement d'avoir le double niveau vers le haut, s'il s'ennuie il pourra toujours écouter les cours des plus grands.
Hier réunion parent prof, et on tombe de haut quand la maîtresse de ce2 nous dit que la maitresse précédente ne lui a absolument pas parlé du gamin, ni du psy ni rien...

C'est "normal" ? Y a pas de passation entre collègues sur des infos "neutres" de ce type ? Autant j'entends bien qu'il vaut mieux éviter les "ha kilfounet c'est un petit con, mais bon quand tu vois le père t'es pas étonné", mais sur un truc qui est j'imagine dans le dossier scolaire ?



(j'ai copié-collé le message dans le thread des profs, lâchez vous ici, ça va pas être la même  ::trollface::   :^_^: )

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Elle a pas parlé du gamin car elle sait que "enfant chiant" est souvent transformé par "enfant HPI" par des psy peu scrupuleux pour peu que les parents paient en GOLD.  ::ninja::  
Je ne dis pas que c'est le cas de ton enfant, après tout c'est un caneton, mais c'est quand même _a priori_ (faudrait que je retrouve les articles qui en parlent) beaucoup trop un effet de mode dans une grande partie des cas.

juste un https://www.ladn.eu/nouveaux-usages/...s-juste-riche/

----------


## theclaw

Oui j'avais vu un article comme ça d'une psy "non votre gamin n'est pas HPI, il est juste chiant"  ::P: 

J'ai souvenir de gamins exactement comme ça quand j'étais à l'cole, je peux te dire que c'était pas des HPI  ::):  (ou alor I pour imbécilité).

Ceci dit, c'est assez surprenant que l'info ne soit pas passée à la rentrée des profs.

----------


## Primopuelle

> Hier réunion parent prof, et on tombe de haut quand la maîtresse de ce2 nous dit que la maitresse précédente ne lui a absolument pas parlé du gamin, ni du psy ni rien...
> 
> C'est "normal" ? Y a pas de passation entre collègues sur des infos "neutres" de ce type ? )


Le bilan psy est confidentiel. Je ne connais pas l'usage dans une école primaire mais ce n'est pas déconnant a priori de ne pas partager explicitement ces infos. Après elles pourraient discuter de façon informel. je suppose que ça dépend de leur façon de travailler.

----------


## kilfou

Ce serait un psy lambda que j'ai payé, ok mais là c'est le psy scolaire qu'ELLE a sollicité, c'est ça que je pige pas trop.

----------


## theclaw

Ouais c'est assez bizarre.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ce serait un psy lambda que j'ai payé, ok mais là c'est le psy scolaire qu'ELLE a sollicité, c'est ça que je pige pas trop.


En même temps elle a peut-être démissionné ?!

----------


## MilouseVH

> Bon sur une note moins cool j'vais me décider à demander quelques conseils niveau éducation et comportement parental.


Je suis un peu dans le même cas que toi. On peut échanger en MP si tu veux.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Draisienne Décath ici aussi, 18 mois, et pour l'instant il a pas trop accroché 
> 
> Bon sur une note moins cool j'vais me décider à demander quelques conseils niveau éducation et comportement parental.
> Pour poser le décor, je ne suis pas le canard le plus calme du groupe, j'ai tendance à monter rapidement en pression et à m'agacer assez facilement. En règle général ça ne pose des problèmes qu'à moi car je m'agace quand je bricole ou un peu sur la route par ex, mais je commence à prendre conscience que j'ai pas de base dû être câblé pour gérer un gamin.
> 
> Jusque là ça allait à peu près, même si les cris me faisant assez rapidement vriller j'ai pris l'habitude de laisser la main et d'aller souffler un peu avant de revenir.
> Premier problème, on a pas de famille à proximité, donc laisser la main veut dire laisser ma femme s'en occuper. Premier point pas top.
> 
> Deuxième point pas top, le petit est entré dans sa phase défi. Jusqu'à quelques semaines, c'était pas le plus calme du monde, mais il écoutait globalement, et en montant (un peu) le ton rentrait sur les rails assez rapidement. Sauf que là ça devient petit à petit ingérable. Vu que phase de défi, je m'emporte encore plus facilement qu'avant, et même si pas de violence physique (encore heureux), je passe sur ce que je considère comme de la violence vocale (le ton monte plus haut qu'avant et plus régulièrement). Et ça ne me plaît pas.
> ...


C'est compliqué ces choses, si ça se trouve le gosse fait exprès de te faire sortir de terre gonds car à ce moment là tu t'occupe de lui. Ou peut-être que c'est toi qui est en cause comme tu le dis. Il faudrait trouver une aide extérieure, à vue de pif je dirais psychologue pour famille, ça se fait ça ?

----------


## kilfou

Ecole de village, y a 7 instits, les deux sont là depuis au moins 6 ans (puisque mon grand les a eus les 2...)

Je vais laisser un peu de temps à la nouvelle (qui est beaucoup plus zen...) pour voir comment elle gère mon chiant.

----------


## Teocali

> Draisienne Décath ici aussi, 18 mois, et pour l'instant il a pas trop accroché 
> 
> Bon sur une note moins cool j'vais me décider à demander quelques conseils niveau éducation et comportement parental.
> Pour poser le décor, je ne suis pas le canard le plus calme du groupe, j'ai tendance à monter rapidement en pression et à m'agacer assez facilement. En règle général ça ne pose des problèmes qu'à moi car je m'agace quand je bricole ou un peu sur la route par ex, mais je commence à prendre conscience que j'ai pas de base dû être câblé pour gérer un gamin.
> 
> Jusque là ça allait à peu près, même si les cris me faisant assez rapidement vriller j'ai pris l'habitude de laisser la main et d'aller souffler un peu avant de revenir.
> Premier problème, on a pas de famille à proximité, donc laisser la main veut dire laisser ma femme s'en occuper. Premier point pas top.
> 
> Deuxième point pas top, le petit est entré dans sa phase défi. Jusqu'à quelques semaines, c'était pas le plus calme du monde, mais il écoutait globalement, et en montant (un peu) le ton rentrait sur les rails assez rapidement. Sauf que là ça devient petit à petit ingérable. Vu que phase de défi, je m'emporte encore plus facilement qu'avant, et même si pas de violence physique (encore heureux), je passe sur ce que je considère comme de la violence vocale (le ton monte plus haut qu'avant et plus régulièrement). Et ça ne me plaît pas.
> ...


j'allais te donner des conseils, mais je vien de voir que ton minot avait 18 mois, là ou j'ai commencé a appliquer les dits conseils sur ses trois ans.

Honnetement, si tu as l'impression de monter trop haut dans les tours trop vite (ce que je pense être le cas, d'après ce que tu décris. Et ce sans aucun jugement de valeur, je tiens à le préciser.), peut-être voir un psy pour aider à gérer cette montée de tour, voir une ou deux séances avec le minot ? Je sais qu'une copine avait le même souci avec son ainé, et il a fallu simplement une ou deux séances pour lui filer les clés et désamorcer la situation.

Accessoirement, on essaye d'appliquer la méthode 1-2-3 (qui n'est pas juste compter jusqu'à trois avant d'exploser, hein  ::P: ). C'est plutot bien décrit ici : https://www.accroc.qc.ca/wordpress/lapproche-1-2-3/. 

On s'est basé sur ce livre : https://www.belgiqueloisirs.be/infor...555031028.html

Honnetement, je conseille la lecture de ce bouquin a tout jeune parent. Même si la méthode ne convient pas, il donne pas mal de clés pour expliquer les comportements des minots, ce qui nous a bcp aidé ma femme et moi.

----------


## fishinou

Y'a vraiment des gens qui ont théorisé le "je compte jusque 3 et t'es puni" ?!?  ::O:

----------


## Ventilo

Nous on vient d'apprendre que l'assurance habitation ne couvre que les dommages causés par les gosses, pas causés aux gosses, et manifestement on était pas couvert s'ils se noient à la piscine.
Il est peut être temps de prendre une assurance scolaire.

----------


## Teocali

> Y'a vraiment des gens qui ont théorisé le "je compte jusque 3 et t'es puni" ?!?


Non, justement. lis l'article, avant de balancer ça.

----------


## Bah

> Y'a vraiment des gens qui ont théorisé le "je compte jusque 3 et t'es puni" ?!?


T'es obligé, sinon comment tu sais jusqu'à combien compter ?

----------


## fishinou

> Non, justement. lis l'article, avant de balancer ça.


Merci j'ai lu ... A part que les termes québécois et les explications plus détaillées, c'est exactement ça.




> Exemple 1
> « Maman est-ce que je peux avoir un biscuit? »  » Non mon chou! »  » Ah! Pourquoi? »  » Parce qu’on va souper à six heures » « Oui mais j’en veux un quand même, j’ai faim! » « Ça c’est 1. » « Tu ne veux jamais rien! » « Ça c’est 2″  » Ça c’est stupide. Si tu ne veux pas, j’te déteste et je ne te parlerai plus jamais! » « Ça c’est 3, tu prends un cinq minutes (temps d’arrêt) » et l’enfant s’en va dans sa chambre.


Ah oui c'est totalement différent. Je compte pas, je dis "ça c'est 1" et l'enfant il est pas "puni", il file 5 minutes dans sa chambre.

Bref, ça me semble juste être un bel emballage pour une technique ultra connue. Et très efficace avec certains, dont les miens. Mais c'est comme tout, yen a qui vont simplement s'en battre leurs petites gonades :-/

----------


## Souly

Alors le 1-2-3, c'est visiblement plus compliqué que ça, car ils disent ça aussi :



> Lorsque l’enfant revient du temps d’arrêt, c’est finit pour tout le monde. Il est important de repartir à neuf.


Et où sont passés les chiffres de 4 à 8 ?  :Emo:  Ils m'ont paumé.

----------


## Primopuelle

> Alors le 1-2-3, c'est visiblement plus compliqué que ça, car ils disent ça aussi :
> 
> 
> Et où sont passés les chiffres de 4 à 8 ?  Ils m'ont paumé.


Je savais pas comment la tournée mais j'avais la même aussi.  :^_^:

----------


## fishinou

> Alors le 1-2-3, c'est visiblement plus compliqué que ça, car ils disent ça aussi :
> 
> 
> Et où sont passés les chiffres de 4 à 8 ?  Ils m'ont paumé.


J'ai failli faire une réponse sérieuse, et puis j'ai compris  ::lol:: 

Edit : j'imagine que c'est le "to start anew" québécois  ::P:

----------


## Teocali

> Merci j'ai lu ... A part que les termes québécois et les explications plus détaillées, c'est exactement ça.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah oui c'est totalement différent. Je compte pas, je dis "ça c'est 1" et l'enfant il est pas "puni", il file 5 minutes dans sa chambre.
> 
> Bref, ça me semble juste être un bel emballage pour une technique ultra connue. Et très efficace avec certains, dont les miens. Mais c'est comme tout, yen a qui vont simplement s'en battre leurs petites gonades :-/


Yep, t'as lu, mais t'as pas compris, ou alors tu fais de la mauvaise foi. 

Mais bon, j'suis pas ici pour débattre du sujet avec un mec clairement sur de la superiorité de ses propos, alors qu'il a lu un post d'un canard qui se contentait d'évoquer cette technique et survolé un résumé sur un blog. T'as bien gagné ton badge d'expert CPC, toi. Bonne journée à toi.

----------


## fishinou

> Bonne journée à toi.


Merci, toi aussi.

----------


## Ewestyr

Merci les canards pour le retour.

En en discutant avec quelques personnes, ce qui revient le plus souvent c'est qu'effectivement un passage chez un psy pour en discuter est pas forcément une mauvaise idée, je perds pas grand chose à faire le test sur 2-3 séances pour voir ce qui en sort. Je vais donc sûrement tenter le coup de ce côté.

@Teocali j'ai commandé le bouquin conseillé du coup, ça m'aidera peut être à changer ma façon de faire ou point de vue sur certains trucs, merci  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Y'a vraiment des gens qui ont théorisé le "je compte jusque 3 et t'es puni" ?!?


Moi je m'arrêtais à 2, ce livre a changé ma vie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il est peut être temps de prendre une assurance scolaire.


Renseigne toi auprès de ta banque aussi, des fois on signe pour des trucs et on ignore quoi.
Gaffe aussi à ce qu'on te propose, on a appelé notre assurance semaine dernière pour avoir une assurance scolaire, le vendeur monsieur au bout du fil nous a expliqué qu'on n'en avait pas et qu'il fallait souscrire à une option en plus, "c'est pas grand chose, juste 60€/an de plus". "Ok on va y réfléchir", pis on a envoyé le devis à une amie bien placée dans la-dite assurance, qui nous a expliqué qu'on avait déjà une assurance scolaire, et que le vendeur monsieur en question avait juste tenté de nous vendre une extension de garantie.

----------


## Ventilo

Dans notre cas on s'est rendu compte du manque quand l'école nous a refusé les attestations de responsabilité civile en disant qu'elles sont incomplètes.

----------


## Maximelene

> Yep, t'as lu, mais t'as pas compris, ou alors tu fais de la mauvaise foi. 
> 
> Mais bon, j'suis pas ici pour débattre du sujet avec un mec clairement sur de la superiorité de ses propos, alors qu'il a lu un post d'un canard qui se contentait d'évoquer cette technique et survolé un résumé sur un blog. T'as bien gagné ton badge d'expert CPC, toi. Bonne journée à toi.


Moi aussi j'ai lu, et j'ai compris la même chose que fishinou.

Et pour rappel, c'est toi qui a mis ce lien, et c'est toi lui a conseillé de le lire avant de répondre. Si ça ne suffisait pas à comprendre la distinction, peut-être qu'il ne fallait pas te limiter à ça dans tes explications. Ne t'étonnes pas que ton interlocuteur ne comprennes pas si tu limites délibérément tes explications.

Le seul ici qui est "sûr de ses propos" (mais ne veut surtout pas les expliquer), c'est toi.

Bref, si quelqu'un est disposé à aller au-delà de "lis ce truc que j'ai partagé mais qui ne suffit pas à comprendre ce dont je parle", ça m'intéresse réellement. Parce que là, tout comme fishinou, je ne vois aucune différence avec le "je compte jusqu'à 3 et tu es puni".

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Moi je m'arrêtais à 2, ce livre a changé ma vie.


Moi je m'arrête à 1  :Cigare: .

----------


## Magnarrok

> Moi je m'arrête à 1 .


Hein?

----------


## fishinou

Ah, Maximelenequi fait le post que j'aurai du faire hier si j'avais pas eu la flemme  ::ninja:: 

Du coup, merci Maxi  ::P:

----------


## theclaw

> Ah, Maximelenequi fait le post que j'aurai du faire hier si j'avais pas eu la flemme 
> 
> Du coup, merci Maxi


Pareil, moi j'ai compris comme toi.

Je vais de ce pas écrire un bouquin sur le "tu préfères ton pull rouge ou le sweat bleu".

----------


## Jeckhyl

Allez les enfants, tous des adultes responsables...

----------


## Teocali

> Moi aussi j'ai lu, et j'ai compris la même chose que fishinou.
> 
> Et pour rappel, c'est toi qui a mis ce lien, et c'est toi lui a conseillé de le lire avant de répondre. Si ça ne suffisait pas à comprendre la distinction, peut-être qu'il ne fallait pas te limiter à ça dans tes explications. Ne t'étonnes pas que ton interlocuteur ne comprennes pas si tu limites délibérément tes explications.
> 
> Le seul ici qui est "sûr de ses propos" (mais ne veut surtout pas les expliquer), c'est toi.


Je n'ai aucun souci pour argumenter et expliquer plus avant mes propos, mais pas avec un mec qui a deja fait son opinion et qui est clairement pas dans une optique de discussion. Si tu vois pas le soucis avec la réponse et le ton de celle de fishinou, ben, je vois pas ce que je peux faire. A part le foutre en ignore list. Donc acte




> Bref, si quelqu'un est disposé à aller au-delà de "lis ce truc que j'ai partagé mais qui ne suffit pas à comprendre ce dont je parle", ça m'intéresse réellement. Parce que là, tout comme fishinou, je ne vois aucune différence avec le "je compte jusqu'à 3 et tu es puni".


Ben, tu vois que tu sais a quoi ça ressemble un message qui ouvre à la discussion et au partage  ::trollface:: 

Allez, brève de taquinerie, je m'execute  ::P: 

En fait, ce qui intéressant avec cette méthode, c'est que c'est pas "une théorisation du compter jusqu'à trois" comme on dit mais plus une suite d'outils et de clés pour détecter, analyser et désamorcer les conflits d'autorité avec son môme. Et parmi ces outils, y'a le 1-2-3 qui n'est pas du tout "je compte jusqu'à trois et tu es puni", déjà parce que c'est pas une punition, mais plus une pause, une séparation. Elle a d'ailleurs généralement lieu dans sa chambre, dans laquelle il est libre de jouer. Mais ça peut-être aussi un moment sur une chaise, ou sur un fauteuil, ou ailleurs, si la chambre n'est pas disponible. L'important est qu'il y'a clairement fin des interactions entre le gamin et le reste de la famille pour la durée de la pause, l'idée n'étant pas "tu t'es mal comporté, soit puni" mais plus "tu t'es mal comporté, reprenons nos esprits". Il y'a vraiment aussi un coté qui limite les interactions, afin de permettre au parent d'éviter de monter dans les tours. 

Il est également important que la pause doit être d'une durée réduite, conditionnée à l'age du gamin, a hauteur d'une minutes par année d'âge. Et il faut jouer le jeu, bien le prévenir que la pause est finie, et pas le laisser tranquille dans sa chambre en se disant qu'il joue, ça va on est tranquille.
Il est également extrêmement important, pour éviter d'engendrer de la frustration chez le gamin, et quand même une envie de sortir de pause, de ne pas revenir sur le sujet de la pause une fois celle-ci terminée. Tout au plus (je crois, il faudrait que je relise) peux-t-on lui demander, calmement et si on a un doute, s'il a compris pourquoi il avait été envoyé en pause. 


Comme dit, ce 1-2-3 n'est qu'un outil parmi tant d'autre et, même s'il est vrai qu'il est central dans cette méthode d'éducation (qui ni clairement pas l'alpha et l'oméga, hein. Personnellement, j'en suis très satisfait, mais tous les parents et tous les gamins sont différents), y'a plein de situation ou il ne doit pas s'appliquer, et cette méthode essaye de les décortiquer.

Je vais pas vous ressortir la totalité du bouquin, parce que bon, voila quoi  ::P:  mais je trouve que c'est une méthode vraiment bien pensé pour des parents dont au moins un des deux peut avoir des soucis d'autorité avec le môme. Et par souci, je n'entends pas uniquement une difficulté à se faire obéir. Ca peut être, par exemple, une tendance à monter trop vite dans les tours, comme dit plus haut.
Par contre, un point sur lequel elle insiste particulièrement, c'est que les deux parents doivent appliquer la méthode. Si un seul des deux l'applique, ça peut aider, mais ça risque de provoquer un déséquilibre.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

J'applique la méthode allemande moi, mais peu la connaisse. C'est la méthode Ein, Zwei, Drei, théorisé par un Herr Doktor réputé, Robotnik je crois son nom. Vraiment une super méthode, bien plus carré que la méthode espagnole Uno, Dos, Tres, laxiste et qui est inapplicable entre 14h et 16h.

----------


## Bah

Mais le méthode un, dos, tres, a été pensée pour, en même temps, développer les facultés motrices et artistiques. C'est une méthode globale.

----------


## Magnarrok

Petite technique simple pour endormir les bébés https://www.radiofrance.fr/francecul...recise-7177407

Marcher avec pendant 5 min et rester assis avec pendant 5-8 min. La cuisson des pâtes quoi  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Des fois j'ai l'impression que mon fils de très bientôt 3 ans se fout bien de notre gueule  :tired: 

On s'est battu tout l'été avec lui pour qu'il soit propre avant sa rentrée en petite section. On épongeait 5 pipis par jour, c'était la fête du slip niveau lave-linges. Ça a été une histoire de jours, car une petite semaine avant la rentrée, c'était - pensions-nous - gagné, une poignée d'accident mais la chose semblait assimilée.

Et voilà que depuis 3j, on dirait qu'il n'a plus envie de faire l'effort, il fait pipi là où il est, tranquillou, sans se poser de question et avec le sourire. Là le dernier c'était y a 15mn, en se lavant les dents, debout sur son tabouret et devant le miroir. Grrrr...

----------


## Ckao

Et il le fait aussi à l'école ou seulement avec vous?

----------


## Supergounou

Hier aprem après la sieste il y a eu un "accident".

----------


## Ckao

On a eu une petite période où à l'école c'était parfait et où à la maison il était moins rigoureux. Mais ça n'a pas duré trop longtemps, c'est en bonne voie chez vous aussi je pense.

----------


## Supergounou

J'espère aussi ! C'est un gamin qui adore découvrir des choses, mais qui se lasse très vite. Je pense qu'il n'a juste plus envie de faire d'effort à ce niveau. Mais à un moment il devrait en avoir marre, et ce sera gagné. J'espère juste que ce moment ne sera pas dans trop longtemps  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Peut-être que ça le rassure aussi si vous remettez les couches, par rapport à tous les changements qu'il doit déjà gérer avec l'école.

----------


## Supergounou

> Peut-être que ça le rassure aussi si vous remettez les couches, par rapport à tous les changements qu'il doit déjà gérer avec l'école.


Han j'aurai l'impression de faire un énorme bond en arrière si on devait lui remettre des couches. Là on a même arrêté pour les siestes, on envisage de faire de même pour les nuits.

----------


## Ventilo

Verse lui la dose sur la tête et après tout habillé sous la douche il sera traumatisé mais il fera gaffe !  ::ninja:: 


Tiède la douche on n'est pas des monstres.

----------


## Drlecteur

Chez nous (3ans et demi), on était a un sans couche total (sieste/jour/nuit) avec quelques très rares accidents (Pipi au lit une fois toutes les deux semaines, je dirais)

Depuis la rentrée, on lui a remis la couche pour la nuit, c’était pipi systématique. Et il nous a aussi fait quelques pipi par terre (dont un clairement volontaire en protestation de s’être fait gronder  :^_^:  )
On lui met pas la pression, on remet la couche, c'est pas grave. Ca fait beaucoup de chose a gérer pour lui, donc on lui laisse le temps et on recommence a travailler dessus.

En tout cas, ca me parait pas isolé ou anormal comme comportement !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Petite technique simple pour endormir les bébés https://www.radiofrance.fr/francecul...recise-7177407
> 
> Marcher avec pendant 5 min et rester assis avec pendant 5-8 min. La cuisson des pâtes quoi


Génial, encore un truc qui est censé aider avec les enfants mais qui bizarrement se heurte à la réalité quand on teste chez soi  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Peut-être que ça le rassure aussi si vous remettez les couches, par rapport à tous les changements qu'il doit déjà gérer avec l'école.


Oui on a ça avec le dernier. On a remit les couches pour la nuit parce qu'on a lavés les draps 3 fois durant la première semaine d'école.
heureusement c'est que la nuit.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Han j'aurai l'impression de faire un énorme bond en arrière si on devait lui remettre des couches. Là on a même arrêté pour les siestes, on envisage de faire de même pour les nuits.


Perso je te dirais que la nuit c'est la dernière couche à arrêter: si déjà il est propre la journée, et en plus à l'école, la couche de nuit c'est pas une urgence capitale. Sauf si t'aimes faire des lessives.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Coucou les loulous !

Afin de ne pas perdre notre carte du _Club des Enfants Canards Qui Sont Doués En Tout Cela Va De Soi_ (le CECQSDETCVDS), Madame et moi avons notre grande qui attaque la musique sur instrument au conservatoire cette année.

Avez vous un lien pour faire assurer l'instrument prêté par l'école pour l'entraînement à la maison ? Parce que les devis que nous avons pour l'instant sont vraiment bon marché (Matmut notamment), mais à condition de passer notre assurance habitation chez eux...

Merci de vos retours éclairés.  ::w00t::

----------


## fishinou

What ?!? C'est une demande du conservatoire ? Ça ne me serait jamais venu à l'idée  ::unsure:: 

Je demande à mon frère comment ça se passe pour sa grande tient.

----------


## Flad

> Coucou les loulous !
> 
> Afin de ne pas perdre notre carte du _Club des Enfants Canards Qui Sont Doués En Tout Cela Va De Soi_ (le CECQSDETCVDS), Madame et moi avons notre grande qui attaque la musique sur instrument au conservatoire cette année.
> 
> Avez vous un lien pour faire assurer l'instrument prêté par l'école pour l'entraînement à la maison ? Parce que les devis que nous avons pour l'instant sont vraiment bon marché (Matmut notamment), mais à condition de passer notre assurance habitation chez eux...
> 
> Merci de vos retours éclairés.


A vérifier que ton assurance habitation ne couvre pas déjà ça, on sait jamais.
Perso l'école de musique nous loue un instrument pour la ptite mais on n'a pas d'assurance particulière (alors que ça coute une blinde les instruments...).
On devrait ptetre se renseigner nous aussi du coup.

----------


## Verygromf

Et l'école n'aurait pas sa propre assurance ? Avec sûrement une franchise qui vous serait facturée en cas de dégradation, mais ce serait sûrement pareil avec votre propre assureur ?

----------


## fishinou

Demandé à mon frère donc : Rien de particulier. A priori le multirisques habitations suffit pour eux (en tout cas l'école de musique ne demande rien de plus).

----------


## Supergounou

Merci à tous pour vos retours sur les pipis, ça me rassure.




> Merci de vos retours éclairés.


Y a quand même une question primordiale pour valider votre adhésion à la CECQSDETCVDS: c'est quoi l'instrument en question ?

----------


## Tahia

> Merci à tous pour vos retours sur les pipis, ça me rassure.
> 
> 
> 
> Y a quand même une question primordiale pour valider votre adhésion à la CECQSDETCVDS: c'est quoi l'instrument en question ?


Le triangle. ::ninja::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> What ?!? C'est une demande du conservatoire ?


Une exigence du conservatoire, sinon il ne te laisse pas repartir avec l'instrument chez toi entre les cours. Rien d'étonnant mais on avait pas été prévenu stou.




> A vérifier que ton assurance habitation ne couvre pas déjà ça, on sait jamais.


Notre assurance habitation ne couvre pas ça de base. On a dû prendre une option.




> Et l'école n'aurait pas sa propre assurance ? Avec sûrement une franchise qui vous serait facturée en cas de dégradation, mais ce serait sûrement pareil avec votre propre assureur ?


Non. L'école a déjà du mal à compter jusqu'à 4 (à la dernière séance la secrétaire a sorti 2 instruments pour 4 élèves qui attendait devant la porte).  ::lol:: 




> Demandé à mon frère donc : Rien de particulier. A priori le multirisques habitations suffit pour eux (en tout cas l'école de musique ne demande rien de plus).


On a une assurance habitation pourrie, donc. Rien d'étonnant on en a déjà fait les frais.




> Y a quand même une question primordiale pour valider votre adhésion à la CECQSDETCVDS: c'est quoi l'instrument en question ?


C'est chiant à transporter, c'est fragile et ça fait des bruits horribles au démarrage : c'est ta mère un violoncelle !  :Cigare:

----------


## Flad

> C'est chiant à transporter, c'est fragile et ça fait des bruits horribles au démarrage : ta mère un violoncelle !


Ma fille a choisi le cor d'harmonie, un peu dans le même genre  ::|:

----------


## Supergounou

Ce qui est bien avec les instruments de conservatoire, c'est que jusqu'à leur 20 ans vous allez saigner des oreilles dès que votre progéniture prendra en main son instrument.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Avez vous un lien pour faire assurer l'instrument prêté par l'école pour l'entraînement à la maison ?


Ma compagne a fait assurer son instrument (personnel) chez Adagio et la cotisation est très raisonnable : 93 € par an pour un Instrument qui vaut plusieurs milliers d'euros...

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Ma compagne a fait assurer son instrument (personnel) chez Adagio et la cotisation est très raisonnable : 93 € par an pour un Instruments qui vaut plusieurs milliers d'euros...


Bon alors c'est un poil tard pour cette année où on a signé chez notre assureur mais les prix sont en effet tout à fait dans les clous : on serait à 26 € pour un an jusqu'à 760 € de valeur d'instrument.

Merci Ithilsul !

----------


## Ithilsul

Arf, désolé d'arriver trop tard mais content que tu aies trouvé quelque chose d'adapté !
Avec plaisir en tout cas.

----------


## fishinou

> Bon alors c'est un poil tard pour cette année où on a signé chez notre assureur mais les prix sont en effet tout à fait dans les clous : on serait à 26 € pour un an jusqu'à 760 € de valeur d'instrument. Merci Ithilsul !


 ::O: 

760€ ? J'imaginais que tu devais prendre un truc à part parce que l'instrument chiffrait en milliers .... Franchement 760€ max et c'est pas prix dans l'assu multirisques de base c'est abusé.

Ça me donne envie de creuser la mienne pour voir ce que ça donnerait tient.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> 760€ ? J'imaginais que tu devais prendre un truc à part parce que l'instrument chiffrait en milliers .... Franchement 760€ max et c'est pas prix dans l'assu multirisques de base c'est abusé.
> 
> Ça me donne envie de creuser la mienne pour voir ce que ça donnerait tient.


Non non, l'instrument prêté ne dépassera jamais 500 € de valeur d'après le prof. Comme ledit supergounou les instruments de conservatoire, c'est comme une bagnole d'étudiant, c'est pour faire tout ce qu'il ne faut pas faire avec.

C'est juste que notre assurance, prise à notre banque au moment de signer l'emprunt (vous avez dit pigeons ?) n'est pas chère du tout mais les garanties sont très faibles et le la franchise délirante.

----------


## fishinou

> C'est juste que notre assurance, prise à notre banque au moment de signer l'emprunt (vous avez dit pigeons ?) n'est pas chère du tout mais les garanties sont très faibles et le la franchise délirante.


Ben justement j'ai ça moi aussi (assurance chez LBP obligatoire la 1ère année du crédit). Mais je ne dirais pas qu'elle est "est pas chère du tout mais les garanties sont très faibles et le la franchise délirante" donc ça vaut peut être la peine de lire ce que j'ai signé maintenant qu'on peut changer  ::ninja::

----------


## Lhylia

Whaoo que 500 balles.. ma fille débute le violoncelle est c'est 700 balles le violoncelle+200 l'archet et 50 euros la housse ...après c'est la valeur de ce qu'ils nous prêtent parce que pour le moment on loue tt ça ? et va falloir s'accrocher au début le prof nous a dit qu'ils apprenaient 4 notes la première année et qu'ils savaient en faire 16 au bout de la deuxième...

----------


## znokiss

Aha. 

Le violoncelle a été le premier instrument que j'ai démarré. J'ai détesté ça, et une fois il est tombé, et PAF, fendu sur 20cm à l'arrière..

Ensuite, j'ai fait de l'accordéon et j'ai adoré ça (j'en fais encore). Par contre, j'avoue n'avoir aucun souvenir de comment les assurances ont géré ça en 1997..

----------


## fishinou

> Ensuite, j'ai fait de l'accordéon et j'ai adoré ça (j'en fais encore).


Pics or ...

Ah non merde j'ai déjà vu  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Vous pensez que ça se fait de partager une pétition auprès de parfaits inconnus pour demander l'ouverture d'une nouvelle classe dans mon école de village ?
Vous en faites ce que vous voulez mais si ça permet d'avoir une seule signature de plus...

https://chng.it/hcs8WCGWjT

Je ne pense pas contrevenir à la charte  ::): .

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai signé. Après, est-ce que le fait d'avoir des signatures des 4 coins de la France ne risque pas de porter préjudice ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouaip, nous on avait fait signé que des habitants de la commune MAIS ce n'est pas interdit certes.

----------


## Tinya

Bonsoir les parents canards

Bon. Notre assistante maternelle a la Covid. Quelqu'un a déjà eu le cas et sait comment on gère ça, administrativement parlant ? Elle n'a pas d'arrêt de travail car elle a fait le test en pharmacie...
Merci de votre aide !

----------


## Kiyo

Alors je ne pourrais pas vraiment t'aider mais par contre je ne comprends pas en quoi le fait de faire un test en pharmacie empêche d'avoir un arrêt de travail, normalement ça fonctionne (testé et approuvé), c'est avec un autotest que ça marche pas.

----------


## Supergounou

> Bonsoir les parents canards
> 
> Bon. Notre assistante maternelle a la Covid. Quelqu'un a déjà eu le cas et sait comment on gère ça, administrativement parlant ? Elle n'a pas d'arrêt de travail car elle a fait le test en pharmacie...
> Merci de votre aide !


C'est pour tout le monde pareil, dans un premier temps l'employeur n'a rien à faire, c'est à elle de contacter la sécu pour obtenir son arrêt (en passant par ameli.fr). 
Tout est noté sur la feuille que la pharmacie lui a donné après son test.

----------


## Tinya

Non mais elle n'a pas d’arrêt parce qu'elle n'est pas allée voir son médecin. Et à dire vrai je ne suis pas sûre qu'elle ait l'intention de se faire arrêter. Elle nous a annoncé qu'elle ne travaillerait pas avant lundi. 
On est à la campagne ici, je ne suis pas sûre du tout que la pharmacie lui ai donné quoi que ce soit : en tout cas je l'ai appelée brièvement pour prendre des nouvelles et lui demander si elle savait comment on devait gérer ça et elle m'a dit qu'elle n'en savait rien !

----------


## Supergounou

> Non mais elle n'a pas d’arrêt parce qu'elle n'est pas allée voir son médecin.


Comme je dis, pas besoin de passer par un médecin, tout se fait sur le site de la sécu.




> On est à la campagne ici, je ne suis pas sûre du tout que la pharmacie lui ai donné quoi que ce soit


C'est obligatoire, rien avoir avec la densité de population au m²

----------


## Kiyo

Le truc c’est que normalement la pharmacie n’a rien à lui donner. Personnellement j’ai simplement donné ma carte vitale pour le test et après Ameli m’a contactée directement par messages, mais je n’ai rien eu à faire d’autre que de remplir un truc en ligne pour demander mon arrêt de travail. Je suis jamais passée par la case médecin.

Après elle est peut être de bonne foi mais c’est pas l’impression que ça me donne.

----------


## Supergounou

> Le truc c’est que normalement la pharmacie n’a rien à lui donner.


Ahah d'accord, merci de m'apprendre mon métier  :^_^: 




> Ameli m’a contactée directement par messages, mais je n’ai rien eu à faire d’autre que de remplir un truc en ligne pour demander mon arrêt de travail. Je suis jamais passée par la case médecin.


Oui c'est ce que je dis, faut passer par le site de la sécu et pas par un médecin. J'écris si mal que ça que vous comprenez mes messages à l'inverse ?  ::huh:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai retrouvé le site en question:
https://declare.ameli.fr/patient-positif/conditions

Mais encore une fois, ce n'est pas à l'employeur de faire la demande, mais bien à la personne testée.

----------


## Kiyo

Non mais j’allais dans ton sens justement, la pharmacie s’était occupée de tout, j’avais dans mon souvenir rien eu à faire si ce n’est attendre le message d’Ameli suite à mon test positif puis suivre les étapes indiquées pour demander mon arrêt de travail.

----------


## Supergounou

Ok toutes mes confuses alors.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Par contre contrairement à ce que tu dis, il faut passer par la sécu, pas par le médecin.

----------


## Tinya

> Après elle est peut être de bonne foi mais c’est pas l’impression que ça me donne.


C'est justement ce que je crains... J'avais lu qu'elle pouvait avoir son arrêt par ameli sur internet mais dans son discours j'ai l'impression qu'elle ne veut pas. 
Et oui, je me doute que c'est obligatoire, mais des gens peu scrupuleux il y en a dans tous les corps de métier et son dialogue me laisse à penser qu'elle ne l'a pas eu, ce fameux document. 
Je ne veux vexer personne, je veux juste m'assurer qu'en temps qu'employeur, je ne me retrouve pas hors-la-loi... <merci pour vos éclairages en tout cas !  :;):

----------


## NaliReverse

Je comprend pas trop son raisonnement.
Si elle n'a pas d'arrêt de travail elle ne sera pas indemnisée.
Et si elle ne prend pas ton enfant sans arrêt de travail tu déduis les jours de son salaire comme congés sans soldes.

----------


## Supergounou

> Par contre contrairement à ce que tu dis, il faut passer par la sécu, pas par le médecin.


Le site hein, si tu passes dans leurs locaux tu risques de te faire jeter dehors  ::ninja::

----------


## Ewestyr

Suite aux problèmes qu'on a avec la crèche pour MiniNous, on a décidé de changer de mode de garde et de passer en ass mat à partir de Janvier.

La nounou en question utilise l'appli Top Assmat, sur le papier ça a l'air top pour pas se prendre la tête.

Après il y a apparemment 2 façons de faire pour le suivi :
- Soit on lui paie en plus 3.99 eur par mois (frais de gestion de contrat via le site si j'ai bien compris), elle renseigne tout, suivi & co, et on peut le consulter aussi.
- Soit on prend nous même l'abonnement via le site. De ce que j'en vois, pour avoir accès au suivi du quotidien, il faudrait au moins payer 12 eur par mois, la formule du dessous ne le permet pas.

Je ne sais pas si certains parmis vous sont utilisateurs, mais en dehors de l'aspect admin (gestion de contrat & co, simulations éventuellement), est-ce que il y a un intérêt à prendre l'abonnement de notre côté plutôt que de passer par elle directement ?

Merci !

----------


## Woulfo

Yes, on utilise l'application de notre côté et la première façon pour le suivi. Je ne vois pas d'intérêt à la deuxième personnellement.
L'application est très bien faite, tu as le récapitulatif à la fin du mois et la fiche tout prête pour pajemploi, ce qui simplifie la saisie. Un gain de temps appréciable pour s'éviter une tâche administrative pas super passionnante (pléonasme).

----------


## Ewestyr

Merci ça confirme ce que je pensais  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Moment émouvant chez nous la semaine dernière : mes parents, qui n'ont pas de petits enfants, et qui n'en auront probablement jamais, ont rencontré pour la première fois ma belle fille. Mon père m'avait avoué que, depuis qu'il avait appris son existence, il se sentait grand-père pour la première fois. Ils étaient tous les deux impatients de la rencontrer.

On craignait un certain "manque d'intérêt" de la part de ma belle-fille, mais ça a été tout le contraire. Après à peine 2 minutes de timidité, le courant est passé. C'était adorable et, comme je l'ai dit, assez émouvant.  ::wub:: 

Ça a en prime été aidé par le fait que ma belle-fille ai choisi ce jour pour être absolument parfaite. Absolument aucun défaut, aucune plainte, rien de rien (et ce malgré quelques couacs d'organisation de notre côté). Elle a même réussi à trouver positif le fait que mes parents lui aient offert un jouet qu'elle avait déjà, et a passé la journée à serrer dans ses bras le sac-peluche qu'ils lui avaient aussi offert, les faisant craquer un peu plus à chaque minute.  ::P:

----------


## Shurin

> Moment émouvant chez nous la semaine dernière : mes parents, qui n'ont pas de petits enfants, et qui n'en auront probablement jamais, ont rencontré pour la première fois ma belle fille. Mon père m'avait avoué que, depuis qu'il avait appris son existence, il se sentait grand-père pour la première fois. Ils étaient tous les deux impatients de la rencontrer.
> 
> On craignait un certain "manque d'intérêt" de la part de ma belle-fille, mais ça a été tout le contraire. Après à peine 2 minutes de timidité, le courant est passé. C'était adorable et, comme je l'ai dit, assez émouvant. 
> 
> Ça a en prime été aidé par le fait que ma belle-fille ai choisi ce jour pour être absolument parfaite. Absolument aucun défaut, aucune plainte, rien de rien (et ce malgré quelques couacs d'organisation de notre côté). Elle a même réussi à trouver positif le fait que mes parents lui aient offert un jouet qu'elle avait déjà, et a passé la journée à serrer dans ses bras le sac-peluche qu'ils lui avaient aussi offert, les faisant craquer un peu plus à chaque minute.


C'est super mignon cette relation que vous avez développé avec ta belle-fille, ça transparaît dans chacun de tes postes à ce sujet.
J'ai beau ne pas te connaitre, je suis heureux pour toi  :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est super mignon cette relation que vous avez développé avec ta belle-fille, ça transparaît dans chacun de tes postes à ce sujet.
> J'ai beau ne pas te connaitre, je suis heureux pour toi


Merci.  ::wub::

----------


## Bah

> J'ai beau ne pas te connaitre, je suis heureux pour toi


Certains diraient que la deuxième partie de ta phrase est fortement corrélée à la première  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Certains diraient que la deuxième partie de ta phrase est fortement corrélée à la première


'foiré.  ::P:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Certains diraient que la deuxième partie de ta phrase est fortement corrélée à la première


 ::XD:: 

Headshot.

----------


## Railgun

Mon petit bouchon de 3 mois et demi fait près de 9 kg (il n'est pas gros, juste grand et costaud), et on commence à s'inquiéter pour le bain Stokke qui sera hors domaine d'usage dans un petit kilo.

Du coup, c'est parti pour trouver une nouvelle solution de bain qui marche bien. Direct dans la baignoire avec un petit transat de bain, ça fonctionne bien, d'après vous ?

----------


## fishinou

9kg à 3 mois c'est un beau bébé !

Ref de la baingoire ?

----------


## Railgun

L'actuelle ? Ici.

----------


## fishinou

Ah oui ok. Je l'ai eu au labo y'a quelques années, je me demandais qui pouvait bien acheté ça  ::ninja:: 

Blague à part, ça reste une baignoire. C'est surtout en terme de taille que ça va coincer, le poids vous pouvez dépasser, surtout à cet âge là ou normalement vous tenez le bébé en permanence. (Oups j'ai rien dit  ::ninja:: )

Pas de possibilité de passer sur une baignoire bébé non pliante 40L ? Vous pouvez toujours le mettre dans la baignoire avec un transat, mais va falloir la remplir à chaque fois ça fait un peu beaucoup d'eau ^^

----------


## NaliReverse

Mon fils était un grand gabarit aussi.
On avait une baignoire avec réducteur intégré qui était assez grande.
Tu avais d'un côté un transat et de l'autre un endroit pour s'assoir quand ils sont plus grand.
L'avantage c'est qu'on utilisait moins d'eau que si on l'avait mis directement dans notre baignoire (comme le dit Fishinou).
Il est resté dans sa baignoire un sacré moment.

----------


## fishinou

A l'appart on avait qu'une douche ... Le grand a pris ses bains dans la baignoire bébé jusque quasi 6 ans !

Il fallait le voir avachi le cul dans l'eau avec les bras et les jambes qui dépassent xD

Mais il aimait bien  ::P:

----------


## Ventilo

Il pouvait pas prendre une douche a cet age ?  ::O: 
Ceci dit le bain a l'avantage de ne pas consommer de l'eau a l'infini.

----------


## Railgun

> Pas de possibilité de passer sur une baignoire bébé non pliante 40L ? Vous pouvez toujours le mettre dans la baignoire avec un transat, mais va falloir la remplir à chaque fois ça fait un peu beaucoup d'eau ^^


On avait choisir la Stokke pour deux raisons : 
-Je suis grand avec un dos "pas ouf", donc ça me permettait de ne pas avoir à me courber.
-On vit dans un 3 pièces qui a souffert, en termes de place, de l'arrivée du télétravail (auquel je tiens par ailleurs pour voir mon petit grandir). Du coup, on fait beaucoup à l'économie de place. J'ai bien peur qu'une baignoire bébé non-pliante, nous ne sachions pas ou la ranger.

----------


## fishinou

> Il pouvait pas prendre une douche a cet age ? 
> Ceci dit le bain a l'avantage de ne pas consommer de l'eau a l'infini.


Si, mais il aimait bien le bain dans sa baignoire trop petite alors pourquoi le priver ?  ::P: 




> On avait choisir la Stokke pour deux raisons : 
> -Je suis grand avec un dos "pas ouf", donc ça me permettait de ne pas avoir à me courber.
> -On vit dans un 3 pièces qui a souffert, en termes de place, de l'arrivée du télétravail (auquel je tiens par ailleurs pour voir mon petit grandir). Du coup, on fait beaucoup à l'économie de place. J'ai bien peur qu'une baignoire bébé non-pliante, nous ne sachions pas ou la ranger.


C'était pour la blague, je me doute que y'a plein de raison valable pour votre choix  :;):  Vous l'utilisez sur support donc, et pas au sol ? Ca limite les possibilités en effet.
Cela dit transat dans la grande baignoire tu seras forcément courbé/à genou, et avec le rebords de la baignoire c'est encore plus chiant je trouve :-/

----------


## NaliReverse

Du coup transat dans la baignoire ça se fait très bien mais le dos va prendre.
Je crois qu'il existe aussi des réducteurs de baignoire, des sortes de parois que tu peux installer dans la baignoire et qui permettent de réduire la quantité d'eau.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Moi j'appelle ça une bassine.

Ou un espace de liberté aquatique Monte$$ori, remarque.

----------


## Kazemaho

Perso on avait simplement pris une grande bassine a linge qu'on mettait sur la table et on avait mis le petit transat dans le fond avec les ventouses.
Ca faisait tres bien le taf.

----------


## Stratosfear

Surtout que passé quelques mois, le bébé se tient tout seul assis. 
On est donc plus obligé de se péter le dos à le tenir, rester assis à côté suffit.

Nous on a qu'une douche, on a acheté une baignoire type bassine. Quand elle a commencé à être un peu juste niveau taille, on a commencé les bains assis en tenant le bébé jusqu'à ce quelle puisse le faire toute seule (ce qui n'a pas pris longtemps).

----------


## Flad

Douche only ici aussi. On a commencé avec la baignoire plastique sur pied, puis anneau de bain et maintenant ils se douchent tout seul  :Mellow2:

----------


## MiniaAr

Dites les parents canards, à partir de quel âge vous laissez vos chérubins prendre les transports en commun tout seuls?

Ma fille a 7 ans et entre l'école, la musique et le sport, ça commence à être galère tous les allers-retours (surtout pendant les heures de bureau...  ::ninja::  ) il y a un bus qui a le terminus juste à l'école/le sport et s'arrête devant chez nous. Ma fille est plutôt dégourdie et on habite au Luxembourg donc c'est super safe dans les bus faut avouer. Ça serait raisonnable de l'envoyer seule une fois par semaine par exemple?

----------


## Xchroumfph

Bah essaie et tu nous diras  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

On est pas loin de l'Est, du Nord, de la Belgique.

Oui oui c'est safe.  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

11 ans pour le collège. Et avec le portable et la localisation active (et Google Family).

----------


## Ckao

Mme Ckao vient de perdre les eaux, direction la maternité  ::o:

----------


## Jeckhyl

::lol::  bon courage à madame principalement !

----------


## fishinou

Bonne nuit à vous  ::ninja::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Alors alors, ça tease en partant et plus de nouvelles après !

T'es occupé ou quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ckao

Haha, tout s'est très bien passé et numéro 2 est arrivé à 5h30 en 11 minutes de poussée  ::lol:: 

La mère et l'enfant vont très bien et je vais chercher numéro 1 tout à l'heure pour qu'il découvre son petit frère  :Emo:

----------


## fishinou

::lol::

----------


## Flad

> Haha, tout s'est très bien passé et numéro 2 est arrivé à 5h30 en 11 minutes de poussée 
> 
> La mère et l'enfant vont très bien et je vais chercher numéro 1 tout à l'heure pour qu'il découvre son petit frère


Féloches à toute la famille  :;):

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Félicitations !  ::):

----------


## M.Rick75

Félicitations à la team Ckao !

----------


## Ventilo

Féloches.
Et même pas un "fuis pauvre fou" tout se perd  :nawak: 


Je ne sais pas si c'est un moment d'optimisme ou une vision de la fin du monde, je vous laisse juger :
J'ai emmené ma descendance au city stade du village (pour situer, placé contre l'école, bordé par des champs, la seule route est une impasse) ou mon gamin a retrouvé un de ses "copains" de classe, celui qui lui a écrasé la tête jeudi contre le goudron. on va l'appeler L. 5 ans.
Y'avait une dame et 2 autres gamines aussi. 
J'ai pas tilté que le copain de mon fils n'était pas accompagné par un adulte.

Le père se ramène avec des gens, ils discutent, il dit à L : aller on rentre.
Là L lui dit : non.  ::O: 
Et le père s'en fout et rentre chez lui  ::O:  ::O:  ::O: 

C'est là que j'ai réalisé que le gamin était sous zéro surveillance. 

Bon le père habite à 150-200 m du city stade, dans une autre rue, mais à moins d'être perché sur le toit de la maison, il ne voit pas le gosse


Après je ne juge pas, chacun peut essayer de se débarasser de son gamin selon sa méthode préféré, voiture qui roule trop vite, gosse qui se décide à partir en vélo, chiens errants, disciple de Dutroux qui passe etc..
Ou peut être que je suis parano, à 5 ans t'es assez autonome pour dire non à ton père, tu peux rester sans surveillance dans un espace ouvert si tu sais que ta maison n'est pas loin.

----------


## theclaw

Darwin likes this

----------


## Primopuelle

Révélation de vendredi : Mon fils de bientôt 8 ans est capable d'oublier de monter dans le bus alors qu'il attend à l'arrêt de bus et que le bus s'arrête devant lui et que tout ses copains montent dans le bus. 

Sa capacité à oublier tout ce qui l'entoure m'inquiète un peu j'avoue.

----------


## Sharn

> Révélation de vendredi : Mon fils de bientôt 8 ans est capable d'oublier de monter dans le bus alors qu'il attend à l'arrêt de bus et que le bus s'arrête devant lui et que tout ses copains montent dans le bus. 
> 
> Sa capacité à oublié tout ce qui l'entoure m'inquiète un peu j'avoue.


Tomber dans la drogue si jeune.  :Emo:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> city stade du village (pour situer, placé contre l'école, bordé par des champs, la seule route est une impasse)


Une seconde, je me suis demandé si on habite pas dans le même village. Tu es sûr d'habiter vers Tulle, hein ?

----------


## Stratosfear

5 ans je pense effectivement que le père est, de mon point de vue, un énorme irresponsable.

Si le gosse avait 8-9 ans, pourquoi pas. Mais là, 5 ans, c'est juste inconcevable de laisser un gamin sans surveillance.

----------


## theclaw

> 5 ans je pense effectivement que le père est, de mon point de vue, un énorme irresponsable.
> 
> Si le gosse avait 8-9 ans, pourquoi pas. Mais là, 5 ans, c'est juste inconcevable de laisser un gamin sans surveillance.


Si ça se trouve il est en surveillance par d'autres parents qui sont là ?

----------


## Kazemaho

Ca depend aussi de la maturité de l'enfant.

J'aurai eu aucun probleme a laisser mon fils seul jouer dans la rue du village a 5 ans. Il etait hyper mature, prudent et reflechit.
Je stresse toujours de laisser ma fille aller se balader seule a 12 ans dans le meme village... Elle est tete en l'air et completement ravagé du ciboulot et risque de se retrouver dans le village d'a cote sans meme s'en rendre compte...
Genre aller chercher du pain a la boulangerie qui est a 100m faut compter 5 min avec le fils, 30min avec la fille...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Révélation de vendredi : Mon fils de bientôt 8 ans est capable d'oublier de monter dans le bus alors qu'il attend à l'arrêt de bus et que le bus s'arrête devant lui et que tout ses copains montent dans le bus. 
> 
> Sa capacité à oublier tout ce qui l'entoure m'inquiète un peu j'avoue.


Non c'est un génie incompris , faut lui faire sauter deux classes.  ::ninja:: 


C'est vrai que c'est bizarre...Il a vraiment "oublié" ? il ne s'est pas passé quelque chose à l'arrêt (genre des cons qui auraient cherchés bagarre) ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le père se ramène avec des gens, ils discutent, il dit à L : aller on rentre.
> Là L lui dit : non.



C'est évident faut toujours faire selon les désirs des enfants, il a tout compris le paternel.

----------


## Tahia

> Ca depend aussi de la maturité de l'enfant.
> 
> J'aurai eu aucun probleme a laisser mon fils seul jouer dans la rue du village a 5 ans. Il etait hyper mature, prudent et reflechit.
> Je stresse toujours de laisser ma fille aller se balader seule a 12 ans dans le meme village... Elle est tete en l'air et completement ravagé du ciboulot et risque de se retrouver dans le village d'a cote sans meme s'en rendre compte...
> Genre aller chercher du pain a la boulangerie qui est a 100m faut compter 5 min avec le fils, 30min avec la fille...


100 m en 30 min ?  :tired:

----------


## theclaw

Faut le temps de trouver ses acheteurs pour sa coke  ::P:

----------


## Kazemaho

> 100 m en 30 min ?


Et encore, 30 min c'est quand on a de la chance...elle me desespere.
Elle va voir un papillon qui est joli, elle va le suivre sur 3km.

L'autre jour, apres 45min on a quand meme commence a s'inquieter et son frere l'a retrouvé dans un champ en train de faire des calins et de taper la discut avec un veau... Elle etait pas arrivé jusque la boulangerie.

Mais bon, parait que sa mere faisait pareil alors c'est normal (NON!)  ::sad::

----------


## theclaw

C'est chaud.

----------


## Kazemaho

> C'est chaud.


Le gros avantage c'est que maintenant avec son gsm je peux la traquer et savoir exactement ou elle est... C'est un truc de dingue comme ca me rassure, j'aurai jamais imagine.

Alors qu'avec son frere j'ai jamais senti le besoin d'activer quoi que ce soit du genre.

D'ailleurs, autre question plus serieuse de parents d'ado, comme truc de controle parental sur android, vous utilisez quoi?

J'ai tester Family Link de Google et Family machin de Microsoft, mais les deux sont des gouffres a batterie.

Y a pas d'autre solution qui marchent bien?

----------


## theclaw

J'avais dans l'idée d'utiliser les trucs d'Apple qui font trackers, mais il faut qu'ils soient proches d'un tel pour s'updater

Sinon y'aura le téléphone ensuite, le localiser d'Apple marche à peu près bien, quand le tel est allumé  ::):

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Je suis à la fois effrayé de devoir coller un suivi GPS sur un Humain et de ne pas le faire et de risquer de le perdre.

Mais quand même, un mouchard sur un môme.

Mais quand même, un jeune gamin dans les rues d'aujourd'hui, seul.


Il va bien falloir trancher un jour j'imagine... ::mellow::

----------


## smokytoks

Ma solution : j'ai mis un smart tag sur le trousseau de clés de la grande et je me dis que c'est pour tracer ledit trousseau...

Pour le moment, j'arrive à vivre avec...

----------


## Ventilo

> Je suis à la fois effrayé de devoir coller un suivi GPS sur un Humain et de ne pas le faire et de risquer de le perdre.
> 
> Mais quand même, un mouchard sur un môme.
> 
> Mais quand même, un jeune gamin dans les rues d'aujourd'hui, seul.
> 
> 
> Il va bien falloir trancher un jour j'imagine...


Je te "rassure" même en étant à côté... On a une voiture qui s'est arrêtée au milieu du passage clouté alors que j'étais engagé avec les gosses de l'autre coté (et geenre engagé, presque au milieu de la route.. Heureusement je les tenais) et 30 secondes plus tard une des profs de l'école a coupé un virage en sens unique en sortie de lotissement, pleine gauche, soleil de face, encore une fois on était bien à droite (pas de trottoir) sinon on cartonnait. Elle s'est excusée elle.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Je suis à la fois effrayé de devoir coller un suivi GPS sur un Humain et de ne pas le faire et de risquer de le perdre.
> 
> Mais quand même, un mouchard sur un môme.
> 
> Mais quand même, un jeune gamin dans les rues d'aujourd'hui, seul.
> 
> 
> Il va bien falloir trancher un jour j'imagine...


J'avais le meme discours...puis j'ai eu une fille qui a grandi.  ::ninja::

----------


## theclaw

> Ma solution : j'ai mis un smart tag sur le trousseau de clés de la grande et je me dis que c'est pour tracer ledit trousseau...
> 
> Pour le moment, j'arrive à vivre avec...


Il marche ton smart tag ?  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je suis à la fois effrayé de devoir coller un suivi GPS sur un Humain et de ne pas le faire et de risquer de le perdre.


T'es un putain d'irresponsable. Déjà, ces trackers sont électroniquement faillibles, et équipés de batteries ridicules, avec une technologie sans-fil totalement aléatoire. Mais aussi capables de se casser, s'ouvrir ou rompre leur attache.
Il faut donc au moins coller deux GPS à son gamin(e). Même adopté.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ou alors tu utilise un appareil filaire  ::o: .

Tout cela me rappelle quand même qu'il y a quelques années, aux alentours de la disparition de la petite Maëlys, quand je m'interrogeais sur la possibilité d'équiper mes gosses d'un collier ou bracelet ou n'importe quel dispositif avec GPS à utiliser en dernier recours si j'étais inquiet, le forum m'avait traité avec plus ou moins de vigueur de gros parano flicard. Les temps changent (mais ça m'avait fait mal).

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Je suis à la fois effrayé de devoir coller un suivi GPS sur un Humain et de ne pas le faire et de risquer de le perdre.
> 
> Mais quand même, un mouchard sur un môme.
> 
> Mais quand même, un jeune gamin dans les rues d'aujourd'hui, seul.
> 
> 
> Il va bien falloir trancher un jour j'imagine...


Mouais, moi j'ai installé Google Family et le suivi est assez "aléatoire" on va dire. Entre le temps que le truc se connecte etc. bref. C'est plutôt les SMS et le fait qu'ils ne soient jamais seuls qui me rassure.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Je suis à la fois effrayé de devoir coller un suivi GPS sur un Humain et de ne pas le faire et de risquer de le perdre.
> 
> Mais quand même, un mouchard sur un môme.
> 
> Mais quand même, un jeune gamin dans les rues d'aujourd'hui, seul.
> 
> 
> Il va bien falloir trancher un jour j'imagine...


Je pense qu'il faut simplement le faire en bonne intelligence : expliquer à son enfant que le tracker est activé, que c'est pour sa sécurité.
Ne pas l'utiliser en dehors de cas exceptionnel, comme un enfant qui "n'est pas rentré à l'heure". Il faut montrer aux enfants qu'on leur fait confiance, ça me paraît essentiel.

Ne surtout pas faire ça en catimini (comme des personnes que je connais).

Notez que je dis ça en tant que père d'une fille de 14 mois.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ici, dans un petit village (c'est déjà plus facile qu'en urbain) j'ai opté pour le talkie-walkie. Ça n'assure pas un traçage, c'est sûr, mais les gosses me disent ce qu'ils font ou où ils vont. Ça leur permet de faire sans aucune restriction leur vie dans un rayon de, quoi, quatre kilomètres, et moi d'avoir des nouvelles régulièrement ça me rassure  ::): . Et quand j'ai décidé qu'ils rentrent, je les appelle.

----------


## smokytoks

> Il marche ton smart tag ?


C'est le modèle de Samsung et ça marche plutôt bien. Après, on est en ville donc ça doit mieux marcher qu'en pleine cambrousse...

Mais ça remplit son objectif de me rassurer quand je n'ai pas de nouvelles : elle a 10 ans et fait les aller-retours domicile-école ainsi que se rendre à ses activités du mercredi en autonomie. Elle a un tel portable (de base, pas un smartphone) pour tenir au courant, mais il peut être déchargé ou bien elle oublie...

Et ça me permet aussi de retrouver le trousseau qu'elle égare dans l'appart' ou chez sa mère une fois sur 2... :^_^: 

Pour faire le lien avec la remarque de Stratosfear, elle est bien évidemment au courant, ça me semble la base en termes de relation avec ses enfants. Sans compter que c'est illégal, même pour des mineurs. Après, je l'utilise uniquement quand j'ai un gros doute ou un petit moment de panique :  j'ai tendance à lui faire confiance par défaut, je ne vérifie pas matin et soir chaque jour. Sans compter qu'elle a tendance à m'appeler systématiquement...

----------


## Wobak

Mon fils a un iPhone depuis qu'il est rentré au collège, et la fonctionnalité "Find My" est activée. Pas monitorée de ma part, pas utilisée, mais présente au cas où.

D'ailleurs la fois où il a oublié de me prévenir qu'il était bien arrivé au collège, j'ai oublié de l'utiliser pour confirmer qu'il y était bien arrivé...

----------


## smokytoks

> Ici, dans un petit village (c'est déjà plus facile qu'en urbain) j'ai opté pour le talkie-walkie. Ça n'assure pas un traçage, c'est sûr, mais les gosses me disent ce qu'ils font ou où ils vont. Ça leur permet de faire sans aucune restriction leur vie dans un rayon de, quoi, quatre kilomètres, et moi d'avoir des nouvelles régulièrement ça me rassure . Et quand j'ai décidé qu'ils rentrent, je les appelle.


Ma cousine qui habite dans le même coin que toi a fait la même chose. Maintenant que les gamins ont grandi, elle est passée à la montre-téléphone pour le petit qui avait tendance à sortir du range des talkie...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mais quand même, un jeune gamin dans les rues d'aujourd'hui, seul.


Euh t'es conscient que globalement il est plus en sécurité aujourd'hui qu'il y a 50 ou 100 ans ? Hors quelques quartiers / rues très spécifiques, certes, mais sinon...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ma solution : j'ai mis un smart tag sur le trousseau de clés de la grande et je me dis que c'est pour tracer ledit trousseau...
> 
> Pour le moment, j'arrive à vivre avec...


Mais du coup tu te fais mettre un traceur aussi ? Faudrait que tes proches puissent être rassurés à ton sujet  ::trollface:: 

Je trouve ça flippant à quel point vous flippez. "On" a survécu sans être mouchardé, nos parents aussi, les grand-parents....Keep cool et laissez un peu vivre vos enfants. La technologie devrait être faite pour rassurer, mais dans le fond elle rend plus parano qu'autre chose...

----------


## Wobak

> Je trouve ça flippant à quel point vous flippez. "On" a survécu sans être mouchardé, nos parents aussi, les grand-parents....Keep cool et laissez un peu vivre vos enfants. La technologie devrait être faite pour rassurer, mais dans le fond elle rend plus parano qu'autre chose...


Trop facile. On a survécu sans être mouchardé, c'est valable parce que y'avait pas de mouchard aussi simple qu'aujourd'hui. Si tu demandes à tes parents s'ils auraient aimé avoir des technologies comme ça dans leur temps, je suis pas sûr que la réponse soit "boarf non tout allait bien on était relax nous lol noob".

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tout cela me rappelle quand même qu'il y a quelques années, aux alentours de la disparition de la petite Maëlys, quand je m'interrogeais sur la possibilité d'équiper mes gosses d'un collier ou bracelet ou n'importe quel dispositif avec GPS à utiliser en dernier recours si j'étais inquiet, le forum m'avait traité avec plus ou moins de vigueur de gros parano flicard. Les temps changent (mais ça m'avait fait mal).


A moins de coller une puce sous-cutanée*, le ravisseur il dégage les bijoux et objets suspects pour éviter le mouchard...Les criminels aussi sont informés des nouvelles technologies, et au final t'en reviens à la case départ.



*et encore, ça peut pousser un potentiel kidnappeur à jouer au boucher pour éjecter la puce...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Trop facile. On a survécu sans être mouchardé, c'est valable parce que y'avait pas de mouchard aussi simple qu'aujourd'hui. Si tu demandes à tes parents s'ils auraient aimé avoir des technologies comme ça dans leur temps, je suis pas sûr que la réponse soit "boarf non tout allait bien on était relax nous lol noob".


Mais de toute façon en tant que parents tu vis toujours dans l'inquiétude, mouchard ou pas. Et l'effet sur les enfants, de savoir qu'ils sont pistés en permanence ? Ce que ça peut entraîner au niveau de leur développement personnel ? Est-ce que ce n'est pas plus judicieux de mettre le paquet sur l'éducation, le comportement et de pas leur laisser croire qu'ils sont protégés en permanence ? Parce que ça peut entraîner aussi des dérives, genre "mes parents me retrouveront, vazy on essaye d'escalader cette falaise sans équipement de sécurité! "... 


Après faites comme vous voulez hein, mais moi ça me fait sourire jaune quand j'entends à côté les discours en mode "gouvernement dictature, on nous flique de partout !". Bienvenue dans l'univers du contrôle total.
Pas la peine de fustiger l'emprise des sociétés du numérique, le pistage permanente, la collecte de données, si on agit comme elles dans la vie de tous les jours. Même si la finalité diffère, les méthodes restent discutables...A ce compte, interdisons à nos enfants de quitter la maison, là au moins ils seront en sécurité.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Euh t'es conscient que globalement il est plus en sécurité aujourd'hui qu'il y a 50 ou 100 ans ? Hors quelques quartiers / rues très spécifiques, certes, mais sinon...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Mais du coup tu te fais mettre un traceur aussi ? Faudrait que tes proches puissent être rassurés à ton sujet 
> 
> Je trouve ça flippant à quel point vous flippez. "On" a survécu sans être mouchardé, nos parents aussi, les grand-parents....Keep cool et laissez un peu vivre vos enfants. La technologie devrait être faite pour rassurer, mais dans le fond elle rend plus parano qu'autre chose...


La société évolue.
Aujourd'hui les médias relaient énormément les faits divers et autres problèmes d'insécurité, ce qui fait naître un sentiment d'angoisse à ce sujet  (peut-être irrationnel) chez beaucoup de parents, même si ces événement tragiques restent marginaux.

Sauf que maintenant c'est ancré dans la tête de tout le monde que "ça peut vous arriver". 

Donc les solutions de surveillance, quand utilisées à bon escient et en conservant la relation de confiance que l'on construit avec son enfant ne sont qu'un outil à utiliser en cas de besoin. On ne parle pas de faire du flicage régulier, en loucedé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et l'effet sur les enfants, de savoir qu'ils sont pistés en permanence ? Ce que ça peut entraîner au niveau de leur développement personnel ?


C'est pour cela qu'il est, à mon sens, extrêmement important d'expliquer pourquoi on met en place ces outils à son enfant. Et d'expliquer qu'on ne les utilisera qu'en cas de besoin.
De plus, il peut être intéressant de faire la démarche inverse : que l'enfant puisse avoir accès à la position de ses parents pour montrer que la confiance fonctionne dans les deux sens et que cet outil n'a qu'un seul but : pouvoir réagir plus vite en cas de problèmes.

Ce ne doit pas être un outil de contrôle comme tu le décris car là effectivement, on tombe dans le flicage.

Moi aussi j'ai vécu très libre assez jeune. Je vivais dans une ville de taille moyenne (9k habitants) et je faisait l'aller-retour maison-collège en vélo, tout l'année, 4 fois par jour (mes parents ne m'ont jamais mis à la cantine, ces salauds  :Emo: ). Il ne m'est jamais rien arrivé et pourtant je traversai entièrement la ville en vélo, sans forcément faire attention (à 10 ans en vélo on fait n'importe quoi).

Est-ce que j'offrirai la même liberté à ma fille à cet âge ? Je ne sais pas, je me prononcerai dans 9 ans. D'autant plus que c'est une fille et que "ça craint" un peu plus que pour un mec.
Mais lui laisser faire les trajets école-maison seule, avec l'option de traçage qui n'est là qu'en cas de problèmes ou d'absence/retard inhabituel ne me choque pas si on explique la démarche à l'enfant.

C'est aussi là-dessus que tu peux établir quelques règles : tu veux passer un moment chez ta copine (ou ton copain  ::ninja:: ) après l'école ? Tu me passes un SMS, je suis au courant. Au moins je n'aurai pas à m'inquiéter de ne pas la voir rentrer à l'heure.

Encore une fois, ma fille a 14 mois là. Tous mes principes ont largement le temps de voler en éclat.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Mais ça va devenir un outil de contrôle hein, je ne me fais pas d'illusions sur l'évolution des bonnes intentions de départ.
En plus je suis certain que la plupart ici aurait "appréciés" d'être pistables par leurs parents quand ils étaient ados. Oh oui, j'en suis persuadé  ::P:

----------


## Primopuelle

> Je trouve ça flippant à quel point vous flippez. "On" a survécu sans être mouchardé, nos parents aussi, les grand-parents....


Je n'ai pas d'avis tranché sur la question mais ça c'est pas du tout un argument. Les survivants ont survécu...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je n'ai pas d'avis tranché sur la question mais ça c'est pas du tout un argument. Les survivants ont survécu...


Des survivants qui représentent une écrasante majorité des gens, de très très loin. On va pas faire comme si c'était un miracle d'avoir réussi à survivre sans mouchard y'a 50 ans (hors période de guerre évidemment)....

----------


## Woulfo

Je ne pensais pas que c'était si répandu les mouchards sur ses gosses.  ::O: 
J'avoue être très surpris quand même. Je le comprends quand le rejeton est dans son monde (comme l'exemple plus haut, 30min pour 100m, les papillons, etc etc) mais j'ai pas vraiment l'impression que cela concerne la majorité des enfants.
Mais bon, mon avis évoluera certainement.

----------


## Stratosfear

> *Mais ça va devenir un outil de contrôle hein*, je ne me fais pas d'illusions sur l'évolution des bonnes intentions de départ.
> En plus je suis certain que la plupart ici aurait "appréciés" d'être pistables par leurs parents quand ils étaient ados. Oh oui, j'en suis persuadé


Ben non ?
Il suffit de faire confiance à son enfant et de savoir se retenir. 

Effectivement, si on met ça en place et qu'au final le parent flique son gamin H24, c'est un problème. Mais là il en va de la responsabilité de chaque parent, comme le fait de mettre en place ces outils ou non d'ailleurs.

Il serait d'ailleurs intéressant que quand un parent accède à la position de son enfant, ça envoie une notification à ce dernier. Comme ça, en cas d'abus, l'enfant est prévenu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais ça va devenir un outil de contrôle hein, je ne me fais pas d'illusions sur l'évolution des bonnes intentions de départ.
> En plus je suis certain que la plupart ici aurait "appréciés" d'être pistables par leurs parents quand ils étaient ados. Oh oui, j'en suis persuadé


Si ça avait été utilisé dans un cadre défini par mes parents et qu'on me l'explique, sans qu'il n'y ai d'abus, je pense que je n'y aurai pas vu de problèmes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je ne pensais pas que c'était si répandu les mouchards sur ses gosses. 
> J'avoue être très surpris quand même. Je le comprends quand le rejeton est dans son monde (comme l'exemple plus haut, 30min pour 100m, les papillons, etc etc) mais j'ai pas vraiment l'impression que cela concerne la majorité des enfants.
> Mais bon, mon avis évoluera certainement.


Et pourtant, chaque parent d'enfant que je connais qui possède un smartphone (donc environ vers l'entrée au collège) a activé l'option "au cas où".

Moi je vois ça comme un outil, que l'on peut utiliser dans un cas précis. Je ne dit pas que c'est une bonne ou mauvaise chose, il y a beaucoup d'abus de parents je pense qui filquent à outrance simplement que c'est l'utilisation de cet outil qui peut être critiquable.

Comme n'importe quel autre outil. C'est pas parce qu'il y a des chauffards que tu vas interdire les voitures. Des gens l'utiliseront mal, d'autres non. Mais ça chacun est responsable de sa propre situation et de l'éducation de son gamin.

----------


## Dodo

> Je suis à la fois effrayé de devoir coller un suivi GPS sur un Humain et de ne pas le faire et de risquer de le perdre.
> Mais quand même, un mouchard sur un môme.
> Mais quand même, un jeune gamin dans les rues d'aujourd'hui, seul.
> Il va bien falloir trancher un jour j'imagine...


Je pense que c'est un peu du délire.
Ce besoin de géolocaliser les gamins me dépasse. On parle d'une privation de liberté assez forte pour se prémunir de quelques faits divers.
Ma cousine m'expliquait que comme ça son gamin pourrait l'appeler si il se faisait kidnapper (on va passer sur la probabilité d'occurence). Genre le kidnappeur il vit dans les années 60 et ne sait pas ce que peut faire un téléphone portable ... Par contre qu'il se fasse agresser parce qu'il a un téléphone dans la main, c'est déja plus probable je pense, ou qu'il traverse sans regarder parce qu'il est sur son smartphone etc.

Pour moi c'est un doudou pour les parents.

Pour parler expérience perso, notre grand qui est en 5eme (11 ans) n'a pas de téléphone (à son grand damn), mais commence à bien voir l’intérêt de ne pas en avoir par rapport a ses potes qui se font appeler par leurs parents si ils prennent un autre chemin pour rentrer. Ca l'a beaucoup responsabilisé. Apres on habite dans une petite ville (38000 habitants), mais il prend le bus seul, rentre a pied de l'école etc.

----------


## Woulfo

Mais est-ce que cela ne crée pas un ambiance de flicage délétère ?
Est-ce que vous avez des exemples concrets d'utilité, si ce n'est "ça me rassure" ?

----------


## Stratosfear

'tain mais pourquoi vous exagérez le propos à chaque fois ?  ::(: 
Je précise justement que cet outil ne *DOIT PAS* être utilisé pour du flicage. C'est une option "au cas où", point barre.

Non je n'ai pas, pour ma part, d'exemple concret d'utilité. C'est un doudou pour les parents, je suis d'accord. 

Néanmoins, si c'est utilisé dans un cadre clair, borné et qu'il n'y ai pas d'abus (j'insiste, pour vous j'ai l'impression qu'il est impossible qu'il en soit autrement) je ne vois pas le souci.

Ton exemple @Blind_God_W@D c'est typiquement le cas d'une mauvaise utilisation d'un tel outil et ça, c'est à bannir.
Sauf que pour moi ce n'est pas l'outil qui est en faute, mais son utilisateur.

Il serait bien que les parents soient aussi responsables que peuvent l'être leurs enfants.

Et puis au pire des cas les enfants sont bien plus malins que leurs parents. Si ces derniers abusent je suis certain que les enfants arriveront à gruger (on l'a tous fait pour bien d'autres sujets) sans que ça ne les traumatise à vie hein. Un enfant soulé par ses parents qui le fliquent trouveras le moyen de se débarrasser de cette surveillance. Donc encore une fois, un outil mal utilisé, c'est contre-productif. On en revient à la notion fondamentale : la confiance.

----------


## Ventilo

J'avoue être partagé aussi. J'ai passé mon enfance dans un lotissement en ville se terminant en impasse ou je passais le plus clair de mon temps, mais a coté  de ça j'ai bien souvenir, certainement vers le CM2, d'être allé à pied à 1km pour le foot. Et mes parents appelaient les mères du lotissement pour me trouver avant 19h. 
Et après 15 ans j'avais un scoot, je partais voir les copains dans la ville voisine, j'aurais aussi bien aller à l'opposé. D'ailleurs je faisais des dizaines de km en scoot a 16 ans dans la campagne pour la promenade.

Aujourd'hui je vis dans un bourg à la campagne, la bagnole est reine et le piéton et le vélo n'ont qu'à dégager. Les vieux roulent à l'aveugle, la tête tournée à gauche en arrivant sur le rond point, champ de vision sur leur droite inexistant. Les mères de famille se rappellent qu'elles bossent, elles ! dès qu'elles ont déposé leur progéniture à l'école. Et certains sortent du rond point en faisant crisser les pneus devant chez moi, t'as pas intérêt à tenter de traverser.

Mais c'est pas la montre GPS qui les sauvera, du coup sera-t-elle vraiment utile ? Plutot une bombe au poivre, un tazer et un couteau en cas d'agression ? Est-ce que ça aurait sauvé la petite Lola ? Est-ce que je me contenterais de rouer de coups le mec qui touche ma fille ? Faut-il que je remplace le grillage par un mur de 8 m, miradors et caméras et que je dorme avec un fusil en plus des couteaux de combat ?

_Désolé petit coup de déprime en lisant les faits divers_

----------


## Stratosfear

Je suis pas sûre qu'on conduisait mieux il y a 10, 20 ou 30 ans.

Il ne faut pas tout mélanger et faire attention à ce sentiment d'insécurité qui croit à cause des chambres d'écho que sont les médias et les réseaux sociaux.

----------


## Dodo

On conduisait plus bourré, et avec les enfants dans le coffre
Pour moi on se focalise sur des faits divers ...

----------


## Stratosfear

Et ça fait monter l'anxiété. Et donc dégrade la santé mentale des parents.
C'est un fait : on vit dans une société qui se crispe et où on devient beaucoup plus peureux qu'avant. Plusieurs facteurs sont en cause et chacun y est sensible de manière différente.

Mais là on change de débat.

Est-ce qu'avoir un outil qui peut rassurer les parents par sa simple présence est un mal ? Est-ce qu'il vaut mieux qu'ils soient toujours plus anxieux ? Est-ce mieux pour l'enfant d'avoir ses parents stressés ?

J'insiste une dernière fois : si c'est utilisé en bonne intelligence, dans cadre défini avec l'enfant, je ne vois pas le souci.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> J'insiste une dernière fois : si c'est utilisé en bonne intelligence, dans cadre défini avec l'enfant, je ne vois pas le souci.


C'est comme tout: c'est la dose qui fait le poison, comme on dit  ::P: 

Certains ne savent pas doser, c'est pas d'hier! Surtout sur de "nouveaux" gadgets ou on a pas forcément le recul à l'usage.

Dans le doute, à consommer à doses homéopathiques, surtout au début  ::P:

----------


## Woulfo

On le voit avec l'utilisation des "smart"phones et réseaux sociaux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kazemaho

> Mais est-ce que cela ne crée pas un ambiance de flicage délétère ?
> Est-ce que vous avez des exemples concrets d'utilité, si ce n'est "ça me rassure" ?


Ben ouais, nous on a Zenly affiché sur la tablette de la cuisine. Ca permet de voir en live ou est chaque membre de la famille, ce qui permet a ma chérie de synchroniser les repas sans devoir appeler tout le monde pour savoir ou on en est (Genre, elle voit que je suis toujours pas parti du boulot alors que je devrais etre ne route depuis 1h).

Mais clairement, ca affiche les 4 personnes et ca pose de probleme a personne en fait.

----------


## Ventilo

> Ben ouais, nous on a Zenly affiché sur la tablette de la cuisine. Ca permet de voir en live ou est chaque membre de la famille, ce qui permet a ma chérie de synchroniser les repas sans devoir appeler tout le monde pour savoir ou on en est (Genre, elle voit que je suis toujours pas parti du boulot alors que je devrais etre ne route depuis 1h).
> 
> Mais clairement, ca affiche les 4 personnes et ca pose de probleme a personne en fait.


Pas mal ça, ça s'installe discrètement sur le téléphone  ? C'est pour un ami.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kazemaho

Discretement non...c'est une appli avec une icone toute jolie en forme de sucette colorée. Surtout qu'il faut s'ajouter en ami et tout dans l'app.  ::P:

----------


## Stratosfear

> Pas mal ça, ça s'installe discrètement sur le téléphone  ? C'est pour un ami.


La preuve par l'exemple de ce qu'il ne faut surtout pas faire.

----------


## Wobak

> Mais est-ce que cela ne crée pas un ambiance de flicage délétère ?
> Est-ce que vous avez des exemples concrets d'utilité, si ce n'est "ça me rassure" ?


Mon fils m'envoie un message quand il arrive au collège auquel il va seul en vélo. Son tel est dans le sac toute la journée, et ça lui permet de savoir si y'a bien quelqu'un à la maison quand il rentre si les cours finissent plus tôt.

De plus il a l'appli de l'alarme de la maison et des volets dessus, ce qui lui permet de ne pas avoir besoin d'une clé de la maison pour rentrer.

Je n'ai pas eu utilité de la geolocalisation du téléphone jusque là... parce qu'on se fait confiance et qu'on a discuté.

----------


## Kazemaho

> La preuve par l'exemple de ce qu'il ne faut surtout pas faire.


Ouais, par contre pour en revenir a ma fille. Il me serait jamais venu a l'esprit d'installer ca en douce.

Ils le savent et sont d'accord. Mais je me rends compte que je suis moins souvent sur son dos du coup vu qu'elle est tout le temps en retard. Ca évite juste les appels "T'es ou?" parce qu'on sait pas ou elle est.
Ca concerne aussi les parents et si ils veulent le desactivé, c'est deux clics.

Ah..et ca a ete utilse 2/3 fois quand elle s'est plante de bus/d'arret et qu'elle s'est retrouvé au milieu de nulle part aussi....
Sachant qu'il y a deux bus par jour qui va dans notre village donc pas moyen de prendre le prochain.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Mon fils m'envoie un message quand il arrive au collège auquel il va seul en vélo. Son tel est dans le sac toute la journée, et ça lui permet de savoir si y'a bien quelqu'un à la maison quand il rentre si les cours finissent plus tôt.
> 
> De plus il a l'appli de l'alarme de la maison et des volets dessus, ce qui lui permet de ne pas avoir besoin d'une clé de la maison pour rentrer.
> 
> Je n'ai pas eu utilité de la geolocalisation du téléphone jusque là... parce qu'on se fait confiance et qu'on a discuté.


La preuve par l'exemple de ce qu'il faut faire.

C'est pile le type d'utilisation sur laquelle je me projette.

----------


## SuperLowl

Salut à tous.
Sur un tout autre sujet : en ce moment, miniLowl (18 mois) réclame énormement son papa et fait limite des caprices quand il s'agit d'aller avec maman. Evidemment, maman le vit assez mal...

Alors perso, je ne suis pas inquiet du tout. Je sais que c'est cyclique et que ça ne remet ni en cause l'amour qu'il porte à sa mère, si sa façon de s'occuper de lui.

Mais je comprends que ça soit parfois difficile. Quand je sors de la maison pour sortir la poubelle, miniLowl va pleurer. Ou quand on a fini le câlin du soir et que c'est au tour de sa maman. J'essaie de lui parler, lui expliquer mais ça fonctionne moyennement.

Du coup, à part attendre, vous avez des conseils ?

----------


## Bah

Le truc intéressant c'est de se demander quand c'est utile finalement. Pour savoir si ça nous intéresse. Je pense qu'on est tous d'accord pour faire sortir l'enlèvement de l'équation. La probabilité est ridicule ET c'est pas comme si le mec allait lui laisser ses gadgets électroniques pour jouer pendant qu'il est attaché dans le coffre. Du coup c'est plus pour se rassurer sur "est-ce qu'il est arrivé à l'école" ? Ca va vraiment dépendre de la sensibilité de chacun.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Salut à tous.
> Sur un tout autre sujet : en ce moment, miniLowl (18 mois) réclame énormement son papa et fait limite des caprices quand il s'agit d'aller avec maman. Evidemment, maman le vit assez mal...
> 
> Alors perso, je ne suis pas inquiet du tout. Je sais que c'est cyclique et que ça ne remet ni en cause l'amour qu'il porte à sa mère, si sa façon de s'occuper de lui.
> 
> Mais je comprends que ça soit parfois difficile. Quand je sors de la maison pour sortir la poubelle, miniLowl va pleurer. Ou quand on a fini le câlin du soir et que c'est au tour de sa maman. J'essaie de lui parler, lui expliquer mais ça fonctionne moyennement.
> 
> Du coup, à part attendre, vous avez des conseils ?


Tu mets un tracker sur papa et tu expliques à ton gamin comment ça marche, comme ça il saura toujours où tu es :X1:

----------


## Supergounou

> Du coup, à part attendre, vous avez des conseils ?


Tu te prends une semaine de vacances seul, loin du foyer  ::ninja::

----------


## Wobak

> Du coup, à part attendre, vous avez des conseils ?


Perso (psycho de comptoir), je montrerai que t'es déçu, genre grimace quand il fait ça, ou alors tu fais des calins à maman (on se calme) pour montrer l'exemple. En mode "HA ! j'ai eu un calin de maman avant toi nananère!"

----------


## dragou

> Salut à tous.
> Sur un tout autre sujet : en ce moment, miniLowl (18 mois) réclame énormement son papa et fait limite des caprices quand il s'agit d'aller avec maman. Evidemment, maman le vit assez mal...
> 
> Alors perso, je ne suis pas inquiet du tout. Je sais que c'est cyclique et que ça ne remet ni en cause l'amour qu'il porte à sa mère, si sa façon de s'occuper de lui.
> 
> Mais je comprends que ça soit parfois difficile. Quand je sors de la maison pour sortir la poubelle, miniLowl va pleurer. Ou quand on a fini le câlin du soir et que c'est au tour de sa maman. J'essaie de lui parler, lui expliquer mais ça fonctionne moyennement.
> 
> Du coup, à part attendre, vous avez des conseils ?


J'ai eu exactement le même il y a 9 mois (pile quand il avait 18mois ^^) et mon conseil, profites car après ça va être ton tour.... (mais vraiment....)...

Pour que maman ne se sente pas rejetée et si miniLowl ne veut pas qu'avec sa maman, accompagnes du mieux possible quand la tâche le permet. 
L'exemple du câlin n'est pas mauvaise mais dépendra du feeling du ptit bout. Perso c'était plutôt essayer de faire un câlin à trois (on se calme ...).

C'est moi qui devait donner le bain donc on montait tous ensemble et parfois j'essayais de m'éclipser. Parfois ça marchait, parfois pas...

Bref, accompagnes les et rassure madame  ::):

----------


## SuperLowl

> Tu te prends une semaine de vacances seul, loin du foyer


 :Bave: 




> Perso (psycho de comptoir), je montrerai que t'es déçu, genre grimace quand il fait ça, ou alors tu fais des calins à maman (on se calme) pour montrer l'exemple. En mode "HA ! j'ai eu un calin de maman avant toi nananère!"





> J'ai eu exactement le même il y a 9 mois (pile quand il avait 18mois ^^) et mon conseil, profites car après ça va être ton tour.... (mais vraiment....)...
> 
> Pour que maman ne se sente pas rejetée et si miniLowl ne veut pas qu'avec sa maman, accompagnes du mieux possible quand la tâche le permet. 
> L'exemple du câlin n'est pas mauvaise mais dépendra du feeling du ptit bout. Perso c'était plutôt essayer de faire un câlin à trois (on se calme ...).
> 
> C'est moi qui devait donner le bain donc on montait tous ensemble et parfois j'essayais de m'éclipser. Parfois ça marchait, parfois pas...
> 
> Bref, accompagnes les et rassure madame


OK on va essayer le truc de l'accompagnement. On le fait déjà plus ou moins aujourd'hui je trouve mais on va continuer. C'est surtout frustrant pour la maman au final.

----------


## smokytoks

> Mais du coup tu te fais mettre un traceur aussi ? Faudrait que tes proches puissent être rassurés à ton sujet 
> 
> Je trouve ça flippant à quel point vous flippez. "On" a survécu sans être mouchardé, nos parents aussi, les grand-parents....Keep cool et laissez un peu vivre vos enfants. La technologie devrait être faite pour rassurer, mais dans le fond elle rend plus parano qu'autre chose...


Mais puisque je te dis que c'est pour retrouver le trousseau de clés !  ::trollface:: 




> Salut à tous.
> Sur un tout autre sujet : en ce moment, miniLowl (18 mois) réclame énormement son papa et fait limite des caprices quand il s'agit d'aller avec maman. Evidemment, maman le vit assez mal...
> 
> Alors perso, je ne suis pas inquiet du tout. Je sais que c'est cyclique et que ça ne remet ni en cause l'amour qu'il porte à sa mère, si sa façon de s'occuper de lui.
> 
> Mais je comprends que ça soit parfois difficile. Quand je sors de la maison pour sortir la poubelle, miniLowl va pleurer. Ou quand on a fini le câlin du soir et que c'est au tour de sa maman. J'essaie de lui parler, lui expliquer mais ça fonctionne moyennement.
> 
> Du coup, à part attendre, vous avez des conseils ?


Je vis la même chose à l'envers et je confirme que c'est bien chiant à supporter et ultra-frustrant...

Le seul conseil que j'aurais à donner, ce serait de ne pas entretenir ça, au risque que cela s'installe sur la durée, mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être le cas donc...

----------


## SuperLowl

Ah clairement, si je l'entretiens, c'est bien involontaire.  ::unsure::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Euh t'es conscient que globalement il est plus en sécurité aujourd'hui qu'il y a 50 ou 100 ans ? Hors quelques quartiers / rues très spécifiques, certes, mais sinon...


Je le sais !

Les chiffres te donnent raison, mais quand je vois ma p'tite gamine de 7 ans partir au parc seul ben ce n'est pas la raison qui me gouverne mais des émotions et une inquiétude idiote.  :;): 

Vous remarquerez que je suis cité à tout va mais que je n'ai encore rien mis en place ou dit que je le ferai un jour. Je me pose juste la question en fait.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Néanmoins, si c'est utilisé dans un cadre clair, borné et qu'il n'y ai pas d'abus (j'insiste, pour vous j'ai l'impression qu'il est impossible qu'il en soit autrement) je ne vois pas le souci.


Ah mais je confirme, la pratique généralisée sera abusive, pas besoin d'être Nostradamus  ::P:  . ici peut être pas, parce que vous vous êtes plus responsables sur l'usage (on est sur un forum de Canards, quand même  :Indeed:  ). 
 Tu crois sincèrement que ce sera le cas de la majorité des gens si ça devient une habitude partagée ? Après toutes les dérives qu'on a connus point de vue technologique et numérique ? Et qu'on connaitra encore, à n'en pas douter...

----------


## Stratosfear

Oui et donc ? Tu interdit tout pour tout le monde ?

Si des parents décident de casser les burnes de leurs enfants c'est leur problème.

Punir ceux qui utilisent des outils "comme il faut" (c'est très subjectif bien sûr) à cause de ceux qui en abusent ne me paraît pas être la bonne solution. Interdisons le JV alors puisque certains développent une addiction.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ben ouais, nous on a Zenly affiché sur la tablette de la cuisine. Ca permet de voir en live ou est chaque membre de la famille, ce qui permet a ma chérie de synchroniser les repas sans devoir appeler tout le monde pour savoir ou on en est (Genre, elle voit que je suis toujours pas parti du boulot alors que je devrais etre ne route depuis 1h).
> 
> Mais clairement, ca affiche les 4 personnes et ca pose de probleme a personne en fait.


Chacun sa manière: nous on synchronise les repas de manière simple "T'es pas là à l'heure ? Tu feras réchauffer ton plat." Oui c'est un peu rustique, mais personne n'est jamais mort de faim dans ma famille donc ça fonctionne  ::ninja:: 

Très franchement ça me fait peur quand je lis ce genre de chose...Vous tenez tant que ça à organiser vos vies au travers du numérique ? tu crois vraiment qu'il n'y a pas d'autres manières ou qu'elles sont si "contraignantes"  que ça (genre t'es au taffe ?  Envoie un sms ou passe un appel  "je serais à la bourre") ? Tout ces petits "conforts" pour gratter quoi ? 2mn de vie dans la journée ? 2mn qui pourrait être un échange vocal/textuel plus "humain" au lieu de regarder des pions sur une tablette ? 
Avoir un peu de mystère aussi dans la vie c'est chouette. Le "contrôle" c'est perdre ce qui fait un peu de charme de nos journées, l'impromptu, la surprise (bonne ou mauvaise)...Alors ok y'a un juste milieu, je ne me vois pas bazarder mon téléphone, mon micro-ondes ou ma voiture pour autant. Mais faut peut être lever un peu le pied, non ? A un moment ce n'est plus du confort, je me demande même si on a pas réussi à dépasser le stade du "luxe".  ::unsure:: 
En plus ça te nique les anniversaires surprises  :^_^: 





> Punir ceux qui utilisent des outils "comme il faut" (c'est très subjectif bien sûr) à cause de ceux qui en abusent ne me paraît pas être la bonne solution. Interdisons le JV alors puisque certains développent une addiction.


A quel moment j'ai dis qu'il fallait "punir" qui que ce soit ? Ou même interdire *? On peut trouver à redire à une pratique légale sans pour autant militer pour la bannir...Donc en gros y'a pas de débat quoi, vous faites ce que vous voulez (on est d'accord sur ce point), mais on ne peut pas réagir sur le sujet parce qu'on est pas d'accord ? 
Désolé si je t'ai paru un peu trop véhément, mais perso quand je vois comment on trouve moyen de dévoyer les technologies (surtout ces dernières années) , oui je m'inquiète à chaque fois qu'on rajoute une petite couche.
Et euh..Quid du "piratage" ? Si toi tu peux localiser tes enfants n'importe où, qu'st ce qui te garantit que d'autres ne le peuvent pas ?


Edit: voilà, Tankodesantniki en-dessous résume assez bien. On commence innocemment par précaution, puis l'usage se répand et quand tout le monde est plus ou moins habitué au "traçage", c'est quoi la suite comme implication pour la société en général, pour les employeurs, les gouvernements etc etc ?

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Oui et donc ? Tu interdit tout pour tout le monde ?
> 
> Si des parents décident de casser les burnes de leurs enfants c'est leur problème.
> 
> Punir ceux qui utilisent des outils "comme il faut" (c'est très subjectif bien sûr) à cause de ceux qui en abusent ne me paraît pas être la bonne solution. Interdisons le JV alors puisque certains développent une addiction.


On est une société, il faut peser le pour et le contre et parfois, protéger les gens malgré eux  ::P: 

On interdit bien des produits nocifs pour la santé, impose des menus à l'école, ect.  ::P: 

Est-ce qu'il est nécessaire aujourd'hui de légaliser sur les trackers GPS et leur usage dans le cercle familial? Je ne pense pas, mais si demain, des employeurs commencent à en placer directement sur leurs employés, possible que le retour de barre soit vigoureux.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Très franchement ça me fait peur quand je lis ce genre de chose...


Mais pourquoi ? Chacun fait ce qu'il veut chez lui non ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On est une société, il faut peser le pour et le contre et parfois, protéger les gens malgré eux 
> 
> On interdit bien des produits nocifs pour la santé, impose des menus à l'école, ect. 
> 
> Est-ce qu'il est nécessaire aujourd'hui de légaliser sur les trackers GPS et leur usage dans le cercle familial? Je ne pense pas, mais si demain, des employeurs commencent à en placer directement sur leurs employés, possible que le retour de barre soit vigoureux.


On est d'accord.
Mais là tu parles de dérives qui sortent du cercle privé (la discussion de base) et ça n'a donc rien à voir.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Les enfants d'aujourd'hui sont les adultes (exploités) de demain, si on habitue très jeune à être trackés 24/24 7/7...

On en reviens à la question de dosage  ::P: 

Pour être plus précis, je dirais que ça ne doit pas être quelque chose de "normal", mais utilisé uniquement quand il n'existe pas d'autres moyens pour remplir une tâche bien précise et délimitée dans le temps et l'espace. (ici: prévenir les parents d'un imprévu sur le chemin A/R de l'école, par exemple, pour un enfant qui n'a pas ou ne peut utiliser de portable)

Mais je conçois que ce soit des préoccupations éloignées de celle d'un parent s'inquiétant pour son enfant  ::P:

----------


## LeLiquid

> Salut à tous.
> Sur un tout autre sujet : en ce moment, miniLowl (18 mois) réclame énormement son papa et fait limite des caprices quand il s'agit d'aller avec maman. Evidemment, maman le vit assez mal...
> 
> Alors perso, je ne suis pas inquiet du tout. Je sais que c'est cyclique et que ça ne remet ni en cause l'amour qu'il porte à sa mère, si sa façon de s'occuper de lui.
> 
> Mais je comprends que ça soit parfois difficile. Quand je sors de la maison pour sortir la poubelle, miniLowl va pleurer. Ou quand on a fini le câlin du soir et que c'est au tour de sa maman. J'essaie de lui parler, lui expliquer mais ça fonctionne moyennement.
> 
> Du coup, à part attendre, vous avez des conseils ?


La tuile. Tu dois t'en occuper et tu peux pas le refiler à sa mère.

J'espère que ça ne m'arrivera pas.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Kazemaho

> Chacun sa manière: nous on synchronise les repas de manière simple "T'es pas là à l'heure ? Tu feras réchauffer ton plat." Oui c'est un peu rustique, mais personne n'est jamais mort de faim dans ma famille donc ça fonctionne 
> 
> Très franchement ça me fait peur quand je lis ce genre de chose...Vous tenez tant que ça à organiser vos vies au travers du numérique ? tu crois vraiment qu'il n'y a pas d'autres manières ou qu'elles sont si "contraignantes"  que ça (genre t'es au taffe ?  Envoie un sms ou passe un appel  "je serais à la bourre") ? Tout ces petits "conforts" pour gratter quoi ? 2mn de vie dans la journée ? 2mn qui pourrait être un échange vocal/textuel plus "humain" au lieu de regarder des pions sur une tablette ? 
> Avoir un peu de mystère aussi dans la vie c'est chouette. Le "contrôle" c'est perdre ce qui fait un peu de charme de nos journées, l'impromptu, la surprise (bonne ou mauvaise)...Alors ok y'a un juste milieu, je ne me vois pas bazarder mon téléphone, mon micro-ondes ou ma voiture pour autant. Mais faut peut être lever un peu le pied, non ? A un moment ce n'est plus du confort, je me demande même si on a pas réussi à dépasser le stade du "luxe". 
> En plus ça te nique les anniversaires surprises


Cool pour toi, moi j'ai des horaires qui changent tous les jours, 99% du temps dans un local ou y a pas de réseau qui sort. Donc c'est ca voudrait dire manger en famille un jour par mois. Et non, je ne peux pas pour des raisons de sécurité "sortir pour envoyé un sms".
Le mieux que je puisse faire c'est envoyé un whatsapp via mon pc. Au final, c'est plus simple qu'elle regarde la map et qu'elle voit ou j'en suis.

Perso j'ai aucun probleme philosoethicoproutprouto a partager ma localisation avec qui que ce soit h24, j'ai rien a cacher en fait et je m'en fous completement. Si ca peux interesser quelqu'un, grand bien lui fasse.

J'ai jamais rien trouvé d'humain a faire un sms ou prendre 2 min pour dire "je vais etre en retard". Je trouve ca plutot une perte de temps en fait si quelque chose peut le faire pour moi.
Je prefere justement gagner ces 2 mins pour les passer en famille plutot que dans une communication qui sert a rien et qui peut etre automatisé.

Mais c'est clair que ca peut deriver si c'est mal gerer, comme internet aujourd'hui pour plein de parents en fait. J'avais parler des parents a l'ecole qui avait pas compris que la 4g c'etait internet...

L'important n'est pas l'outil mais l'utilisation qu'on en fait et le gain par rapport au cout (humain, relationnel, temporel, etc).

Et comme tu parles d'anniversaire, je me suis fait justement grillé a la Saint Valentin parce que j'avais pas penser desactiver ma localisation et elle m'a vu a la bijouterie le jour meme  :^_^: 
Ca fait 8 mois et elle se fout encore de moi...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Après Cacao je vous que tu flippes bien sur le côté Big Brother, mais n'a pas forcément vu les avantages que ça peut donner pour le gosse. 

Pour pêcher pour ma paroisse, le fait d'avoir un moyen de communication constant avec mes enfants - dont entre parenthèses je ne me sers quasiment jamais - fait que je leur accorde une autonomie bien plus grande. Et si mes souvenirs sont bons mes parents ne me laissaient pas quatre kilomètres d'autonomie quand j'avais huit ans, donc au final est-ce un mal ?

Et peut-être que ces parents à qui tu sembles coller une image d'Épinal de gros flippés de la vie (on n'est pas du tout dans l'exagération, jamais  ::rolleyes:: ) accordent aussi PLUS de liberté à leur gosse parce qu'ils ont justement le moyen de les contrôler.

----------


## Shurin

Et du coup, vos gamins peuvent refuser les traqueurs en moins de deux clics?

----------


## Kazemaho

> Et du coup, vos gamins peuvent refuser les traqueurs en moins de deux clics?


Je viens de verifier, faut ouvrir l'application (1 clic) et appuyé sur le bouton de désactivation (2 clics)... 
Ou alors ouvrir le menu du haut (1 slide) et cliquer pour desactiver la localisation (1 clic).

Moins ca commence a etre compliqué.

----------


## smokytoks

> Est-ce qu'il est nécessaire aujourd'hui de légaliser sur les trackers GPS et leur usage dans le cercle familial? Je ne pense pas, mais si demain, des employeurs commencent à en placer directement sur leurs employés, possible que le retour de barre soit vigoureux.


C'est déjà le cas, en fait : il est illégal de tracer quelqu'un à son insu, même dans le cadre familial. Il y a plusieurs cas de jurisprudence, que ce soit dans le cadre privé (divorces notamment) ou professionnel. Il est par exemple obligatoire de prévenir un employé de la présence d'un dispositif de géolocalisation sur un véhicule de société...

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> C'est déjà le cas, en fait : il est illégal de tracer quelqu'un à son insu, même dans le cadre familial. Il y a plusieurs cas de jurisprudence, que ce soit dans le cadre privé (divorces notamment) ou professionnel. Il est par exemple obligatoire de prévenir un employé de la présence d'un dispositif de géolocalisation sur un véhicule de société...


Je trouve que c'est un bon point de départ!

Si on s'inspire des mêmes règles et limites que celles pour un employé, à savoir: 

- Tracking dans un objectif clair et précis (délimité dans le temps et l'espace)
- Pas d'autres moyens disponibles
- Consentement et possibilité de désactiver bien expliquée, ainsi que la manip'. (même si on a tout à fait le droit de demander pourquoi le tracking a été éteint  ::P:  )

C'est même une bonne préparation à la vie adulte, finalement.  ::):

----------


## Woulfo

Quelle vie l'humanité en 2022 quand même !

----------


## Stratosfear

Ah ouais moi d'mon temps on savait vivre hein !  :Fouras: 
Pas b'zoin d'ces gadgets qu'les jeunes peuvent plus viv' sans !  :Fouras: 

Si on pouvait s'abstenir de juger de l'éducation que les autres profèrent à leurs enfants ou encore leur rapport à la technologie ou même leur gestion de leur dîner ce s'rait p'têtre bien, non ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Si on pouvait s'abstenir de juger de l'éducation que les autres profèrent à leurs enfants ou encore leur rapport à la technologie ou même leur gestion de leur dîner ce s'rait p'têtre bien, non ?


Ce serait bien dommage pourtant, j'ai trouvé la discussion particulièrement intéressante, avec pleins d'avis argumentés qui amènent à plusieurs pistes de réflexion.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Si on pouvait s'abstenir de juger de l'éducation que les autres profèrent à leurs enfants ou encore leur rapport à la technologie ou même leur gestion de leur dîner ce s'rait p'têtre bien, non ?


Oh oui, interdisons les débats, on en sortira grandi. Sauf ceux où tout le monde est d'accord évidemment.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Ce serait bien dommage pourtant, j'ai trouvé la discussion particulièrement intéressante, avec pleins d'avis argumentés qui amènent à plusieurs pistes de réflexion.


Je ne parle pas de ça justement, moi aussi j'ai trouvé la discussion intéressante.

Je parle de quelques déchets et phrases a l'emporte-pièce qui auraient leur place au PMU du coin ou sur un plateau de CNews.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et peut-être que ces parents à qui tu sembles coller une image d'Épinal de gros flippés de la vie (on n'est pas du tout dans l'exagération, jamais ) accordent aussi PLUS de liberté à leur gosse parce qu'ils ont justement le moyen de les contrôler.


Le talkie-walkie je mets pas vraiment ça dans la même catégorie qu'une puce ou un traceur logiciel. On est plus proche du téléphone portable dans l'idée (avec moins de couverture).  
C'est comme les trucs d'alerte type "balise" , je vois pas de souci avec non plus puisque la personne qui l'active se signale de son propre chef, et surtout est sans doute dans une réelle situation qui laisse à penser qu'il y a vrai problème.

Pour la fin beh...Grande question... La "quantité" de liberté disponible vaut-elle plus que choisir ce qu'on peut faire de cette liberté ?  Aucune idée, faudra demander à des bac L. §Moi j'avais 4 de moyenne en philo, alors bon...

----------


## Stratosfear

> Oh oui, interdisons les débats, on en sortira grandi. Sauf ceux où tout le monde est d'accord évidemment.


C'est pas les débats qui me gênent. 
Au contraire même, sinon je verrai pas ce que je viens faire ici. J'ai trouvé la discussion de la journée plutôt intéressante, notamment avec toi qui n'est pas d'accord avec moi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est pas les débats qui me gênent. 
> Au contraire même, sinon je verrai pas ce que je viens faire ici. J'ai trouvé la discussion de la journée plutôt intéressante, notamment avec toi qui n'est pas d'accord avec moi.


Mes excuses, je l'ai sans doute pris un peu trop sèchement  :;): 




> Et comme tu parles d'anniversaire, je me suis fait justement grillé a la Saint Valentin parce que j'avais pas penser desactiver ma localisation et elle m'a vu a la bijouterie le jour meme 
> Ca fait 8 mois et elle se fout encore de moi...


Attends qu'elle te coince à l'hôtel un jeudi après-midi vers 15H  ::ninja:: 




> J'ai jamais rien trouvé d'humain a faire un sms ou prendre 2 min pour dire "je vais etre en retard". Je trouve ca plutot une perte de temps en fait si quelque chose peut le faire pour moi.
> Je prefere justement gagner ces 2 mins pour les passer en famille plutot que dans une communication qui sert a rien et qui peut etre automatisé


Ca par contre j'ai vraiment plus de mal. Je ne me considère pas comme extrordinairement social (j'ai une base geek après tout  ::ninja:: ), par contre penser qu'automatiser "sa vie" avec ce genre de choses  ça n'a aucun impact d'un point de vue développement personnel ou relationnel je pense que c'est une erreur (je dis pas que ça va te transformer en Skynet Organique hein, l'impact n'est pas forcément très tangible) . Si la technologie pouvait réellement remplacer les relations humaines, on aurait sans doute tous vachement mieux "tenu" le confinement. Alors tu me diras qu'un SMS c'est pas très "humain" comme contact, mais il y la pensée (j'écris à ma femme) et  l'acte (j'écris moi-même ces mots) qui font qu'à mon avis il y a un petit chouîa plus d'humanité dans cette échange simpliste qu'en visionnant une pastille sur un écran.
Disons que pour un adulte ouais sans doute que ça ne change pas énormément dans la mesure où tu t'es déjà "construit",, mais je ne suis pas certain qu'habituer des enfants à ce genre de choses n'aient pas une influence quelconque, donc perso, dans le doute, je ne pratiquerais pas. En plus moi j'ai pas envie que tout le monde sache quand je suis sur mes WC, un peu de dignité bordel  :tired: 

Après voilà, chacun fait ce qu'il veut, tant que tout le monde dans le cercle familial est d'accord avec l'idée (pas comme "l'ami" de Ventilo donc)    :;):

----------


## Kazemaho

Alors nous, le confinement on l'a super bien vecuet on le referrai bien tout le temps (et je parle aussi bien  des parents que des enfants).

Ceci explique peut etre cela. 

Toute ma vie est connecte depuis 30 ans, j'ai commence a integrer la domotique dans ma vie fin des annnee 80 et on parle a nos machines tout le temps a la maison.
Je parle plus a mon ia (base sur alexa mais bien bien modifie maison) sur ma journee qu'a d'autre humains hors de ma famille (femme et enfants).

Pendant le confinement on faisait des reunions en vr pour le boulot pour te donner une idee...

Apres je comprends le point de vue, tous nos amis nous font la meme morale régulièrement.
Et je ne dis pas ca negativement du tout, c'est juste une constatation.

Donc on en revient pour ma part a ce que l'outil n'est pas le problème mais l'utilisation qui en dst faite.

Moi je vois la domotique comme un gain de temps qui me permet de faire autre chose, la localisation en est juste une facette.
Mais surtout le consentement, l'explication et l'interet. C'est le plus important.

Si ca convient aux personnes concernes et qu'kl y a un interet alors ca pose pas de probleme.
Mais fliquer pour fliquer c'est hors de question en effet, on est tous d'accord la dessus je crois.

Par contre, oui ca a clairement un impact sur les enfants. Mes loulous sont aussi connecte que moi et n'y vois aucun inconvenient non plus alors que leur potes ont vraiment du mal a parler a nos machines quand ils viennent.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Mais ça va devenir un outil de contrôle hein, je ne me fais pas d'illusions sur l'évolution des bonnes intentions de départ.
> En plus je suis certain que la plupart ici aurait "appréciés" d'être pistables par leurs parents quand ils étaient ados. Oh oui, j'en suis persuadé


Hum en fait dans mon cas c'est ce que je pensais. J'avais un peu peur du résultat. Au final j'ai plutôt le réflexe de les appeler quand je n'ai pas le SMS d'arrivée à la maison. Et le coté "contrôle" de la position ne me sert jamais même avec mon ado que je récupère à minuit et que j'attends pendant 10 minutes pour rien.
Pourquoi j'ai changé d'attitude ? Parce que les rares fois au début ou j'ai voulu savoir (après une absence de SMS) s'il n'avait pas loupé son réveil et qu'il ne répondait pas non plus au téléphone... ça ne fonctionnait pas. Il était bien au collège mais l'appli ne me l'avait jamais localisé et donc gardait sa dernière position... à la maison. J'ai stressé comme un âne pendant 3H pour rien, ça m'a bien calmé.
Et au contraire une fois j'étais derrière le bus d'école et après avoir vérifié qu'il était dedans je lui ai fait la surprise de lui dire de descendre au prochain arrêt, que je le récupérerais là. Sa tête quand il a vu la nouvelle voiture c'était trop marrant.
Eux ont bien compris le principe de toute l'appli et ce qui les agace le plus c'est la restriction des logiciels etc. Et d'ailleurs pour l'ado du moment qu'il a compris que ses conversations restaient privées, il en a plus rien eu à faire.

----------


## theclaw

> Trop facile. On a survécu sans être mouchardé, c'est valable parce que y'avait pas de mouchard aussi simple qu'aujourd'hui. Si tu demandes à tes parents s'ils auraient aimé avoir des technologies comme ça dans leur temps, je suis pas sûr que la réponse soit "boarf non tout allait bien on était relax nous lol noob".


Quand j'étais gamin, t'avaias pas sous la main toutes les infos sur les problèmes du pays entier.

J'allais tout seul à l'école primaire, mais j'avais un coin de rue à tourner, et je faisais coucou depuis la cour qu'on voyait de chez nous. Collège j'y allais tout seul et j'avais 15' de marche. Je me faisais engueuler quand je rentrais à 6H avec une sortie à 5. Mais jamais mes parents n'ont appelé les flics  ::): 

Donc c'était plus relax à l'époque je pense.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

AH oui je l'avais oublié ce post:




> Trop facile. On a survécu sans être mouchardé, c'est valable parce que y'avait pas de mouchard aussi simple qu'aujourd'hui. Si tu demandes à tes parents s'ils auraient aimé avoir des technologies comme ça dans leur temps, je suis pas sûr que la réponse soit "boarf non tout allait bien on était relax nous lol noob".



La question n'est pas de savoir si nos parents auraient aimés la technologie (la réponse est évidente), mais si on arrivait à vivre sans. Et on y arrivait très bien, je ne pense pas qu'il y avait plus d'incidents humains à l'époque . Des engueulades parce que machin est rentré trop tard ? Bah ouais, ça fait partie de la vie, et si c'est pas une engueulade pour ça on en trouvera pour d'autres raisons. Etre parents avec ou sans traceurs ça reste un travail de tous les instants  ::P:  
Et avant que tu ne me fasses remarquer qu'on pourrait dire ça pour n'importe quelle techno...Oui et non, certaines ont des avantages probants...Par exemple ceux  de la voiture ou du train sont notables, comparativement à du déplacement à pied ou en charrette; gain notable de temps, élargissement des horizons visitables, possibilité d'habiter plus loin sans pour autant perdre contact avec ses amis / sa famille...Là les avantages du traceur, sincèrement je ne les vois pas, surtout si on exclut le côté "flicage" (sauf peut être les cas très spécifiques comme Kaz & ses repas, mais je doute que ça représente un usage majoritaire de l'outil chez les utilisateurs, ou alors les cas exceptionnels "hollywoodiens" qui ont des probas moins élevées d'arriver dans la vraie vie que celles de gagner au loto  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## wiotts

Quand je pense que quand j'était jeune, c'était moi qui ne voulais pas de téléphone portable.
J'en voyais pas l'utilité, je voyais mes potes à l'école ou pas loin de chez moi et pas besoin de causer au téléphone, je sortais peu ou alors c'était prévu et les gens prévenus.

Par contre, quand au lycée, en soirée, le téléphone de mes potes sonnait et qu'ils me le tendaient : "tiens, c'est ta mère qui veux savoir quand tu rentres !"
Ca ma fait reconsidérer la question....

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah c'est très bien le téléphone portable, je ne regrette pas l'époque où il fallait chercher une cabine téléphonique. Et quand t'en trouvais une, t'avais pas assez de pièces une fois sur deux  ::lol::

----------


## dragou

> Quand je pense que quand j'était jeune, c'était moi qui ne voulais pas de téléphone portable.
> J'en voyais pas l'utilité, je voyais mes potes à l'école ou pas loin de chez moi et pas besoin de causer au téléphone, je sortais peu ou alors c'était prévu et les gens prévenus.
> 
> Par contre, quand au lycée, en soirée, le téléphone de mes potes sonnait et qu'ils me le tendaient : "tiens, c'est ta mère qui veux savoir quand tu rentres !"
> Ca ma fait reconsidérer la question....


Alors que maintenant tu pourrais jouer a slay the spire via ce téléphone, t'es né trop tôt  ::ninja::

----------


## Tahia

> Bah c'est très bien le téléphone portable, je ne regrette pas l'époque où il fallait chercher une cabine téléphonique. Et quand t'en trouvais une, t'avais pas assez de pièces une fois sur deux


Un Fil, une allumette, une pièce et c'était plié ! ::ninja::

----------


## SuperLowl

> Et avant que tu ne me fasses remarquer qu'on pourrait dire ça pour n'importe quelle techno...Oui et non, certaines ont des avantages probants...Par exemple ceux  de la voiture ou du train sont notables, comparativement à du déplacement à pied ou en charrette; gain notable de temps, élargissement des horizons visitables, possibilité d'habiter plus loin sans pour autant perdre contact avec ses amis / sa famille...


Et beaucoup te répondraient que les avantages de la voiture sont à relativiser parce qu'ils ont entrainé beaucoupé d'autres problèmes. Donc bon, faire 36 posts sur ceux qui s'inquiètent pour leurs enfants et finir par les avantages de la voiture...

----------


## Maximelene

> Et beaucoup te répondraient que les avantages de la voiture sont à relativiser parce qu'ils ont entrainé beaucoupé d'autres problèmes. Donc bon, faire 36 posts sur ceux qui s'inquiètent pour leurs enfants et finir par les avantages de la voiture...


Je confirme. Les avantages du train sont indéniables, les avantages de la voiture déjà plus discutables. Je ne suis pas sûr que l'ajout de liberté lié au transport individuel suffise à compenser tous les inconvénients liés. Au-delà du plus évident, la pollution, je pense néanmoins à tous les changements qui ont été apportés aux villes, dont toujours plus d'espace est occupé par des routes, encore des routes, toujours des routes, et quelques parkings. Espace qui pourrait être tellement mieux utilisé dans des villes plus humaines.

Ça se voit que j'en peux plus de marcher sur des trottoirs tellement minces qu'on peut pas se croiser, pendant que les bagnoles ont droit à 4 voies dédiées, parce qu'il ne faudrait pas qu'on soit obligé de marcher 2mn pour accéder à un commerce ?  :Angry: 

On est pas un peu HS ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et beaucoup te répondraient que les avantages de la voiture sont à relativiser parce qu'ils ont entrainé beaucoupé d'autres problèmes. Donc bon, faire 36 posts sur ceux qui s'inquiètent pour leurs enfants et finir par les avantages de la voiture...


Oui, toute techno peut entraîner son lot de problèmes sur le long termeMais je trouve difficile de nier que, dans l'absolu, si on remet en contexte (parce qu'à l'époque on n'avait pas forcément conscience des problèmes que peuvent entraîner les voitures aujourd'hui, comme on ne sait pas comment va évoluer l'habitude du "traçage" et ce que ça va modifier sociétalement parlant), l'automobile apportait un réel avantage dans la vie de tous les jours. En comparaison du traçage évoqué depuis quelques pages, où le "progrès/confort" me semble quand même proche du néant. D'autant plus qu'on a les téléphones portables (ou des talkie-walkie, coucou Jeck)   ::unsure:: 
C'est tout. Il ne s'agit pas de "glorifier" les voitures. Sinon on peut aller loin _"Oui ça pollue gnagna, mais les pompiers, les ambulances, les policiers ? Combien de vies sauvées grâces aux véhicules motorisés ?"_.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Effectivement, si tu ignores le long terme pour ne te concentrer que sur les avantages à court terme, c'est positif. Mais ça ne me semble aussi sage que de prendre un crédit consommation à 200% d'intérêts mensuels, et de te réjouir parce que ça t'a permis de vivre comme un riche pendant 3 heures.  ::P: 

Et en général, quand les gens critiquent les voitures, ils parlent des véhicules personnels, pas des ambulances et des pompiers. Pour reprendre ma diatribe sur l'aménagement urbain : même les zones exclusivement piétonnes sont aménagées de sorte à ce que les véhicules d'urgence ou de livraison puissent y circuler.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En fait c'est bien l'interrogation que je me pose, si on en revient au sujet initial: sur le court terme ça paraît super-bien. Sur le long terme, les dérives possibles  ? On voit tellement d'utilisation pourries du numérique et de ses possibilités, j'ai dû mal à imaginer que faire rentrer dans les moeurs que "tracer" c'est "bien" (même au sein d'un cercle restreint) ne finisse  par amener son lot de soucis annulant les bienfaits possibles.
Après c'est effectivement plus trop dans le topic, il en faudrait sans doute un dédié aux usages du numérique en général  ::unsure::

----------


## Maximelene

J'avoue ne pas avoir suivi toute la discussion, j'ai embrayé sur le sujet des voitures.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Quoi tu veux dire que t'es juste passé vite fait pour foutre le dawa dans un débat qui ne te concernait pas ?  :tired: 



Un véritable Expert CPC, je m'incline  :Cigare:

----------


## CHbox

Famous last words.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Dernières paroles ? Nope.
Fameuses ? Non plus.

Mon seul regret c'est de ne pas avoir eu le temps de poster ça avant de sortir  :Emo:

----------


## rvr1982

Vu que c'est bientôt la période des fêtes...
C'est quoi, d'après vous, les meilleures marques de voitures miniature?
Je cherche un premier modèle de voiture qui pourrait convenir pour deux enfants de 2 & 3 ans (dont le mien).
Si possible, des reproductions de voitures existantes (=pas de fantaisies). Carcasse métallique pour résister à tout ce qu'un enfant de cet âge peut bien faire avec.  
Une propulsion mécanique c'est toujours un plus. 
Niveau taille, je pensais à du 8-12cm (échelle 1:43?), mais je suis flexible. 
Je vous remercie d'avance!

----------


## theclaw

Majorette et Hotwheels ça n'existe plus ? Matchbox aussi  ::):

----------


## rvr1982

J'avais un peu survolé ce qu'ils font, mais ce sont surtout des formats boîte d'alumette...
J'ai trouvé en 1:43 la marque Minichamps. Mais on dirait des modèles d'étagères, pas fait pour jouer.

----------


## theclaw

Il m'en reste de quand j'étais petit, ma fille joue avec, je regarderai la marque ce soir (en 1:43)

----------


## rvr1982

Je vais partir sur la marque Française Norev, ils ont une série de jet cars (10-12€ la voiture), en 1:43.
Le choix n'est pas énorme, mais il y en a qui sont sympa.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Salut à tous.
> Sur un tout autre sujet : en ce moment, miniLowl (18 mois) réclame énormement son papa et fait limite des caprices quand il s'agit d'aller avec maman. Evidemment, maman le vit assez mal...
> 
> Alors perso, je ne suis pas inquiet du tout. Je sais que c'est cyclique et que ça ne remet ni en cause l'amour qu'il porte à sa mère, si sa façon de s'occuper de lui.
> 
> Mais je comprends que ça soit parfois difficile. Quand je sors de la maison pour sortir la poubelle, miniLowl va pleurer. Ou quand on a fini le câlin du soir et que c'est au tour de sa maman. J'essaie de lui parler, lui expliquer mais ça fonctionne moyennement.
> 
> Du coup, à part attendre, vous avez des conseils ?


MiniNoobie a 4 ans et demi, et c'est comme ça depuis au moins 4 ans....
Il peut passer une semaine avec moi sans sa mère, en famille de mon côté, on rentre à la maison, il va pleurer et être content de retrouver Maman, mais au coucher il va réclamer que ce soit moi. 
Et si ça pouvait être moi tous les soirs, ça lui irait très bien. D'ailleurs il conteste chaque fois que c'est au tour de Maman de le coucher.

On a essayé de le gronder en lui disant que c'était pas gentil, mais il fonctionne à mort à l'affect.
Faut dire aussi que Maman bâcle le coucher, ne le sort que rarement au parc, s'autorise des grasses mat samedi et dimanche matin ET des siestes le WE jusqu'à 17/18h parfois, pendant que Papa se plie en 4.
Le matin, c'est Papa qui lève MiniNoobie, qui réveille Maman, qui donne la douche à MiniNoobie, prépare le pti déj avec lui, l'habille, l'emmène à l'école, va le rechercher parfois, l'emmène au centre de loisirs le mercredi, va le rechercher, passe du temps avec lui sur des activités de dessin, peinture, écriture, histoires, Legos, jeux de cartes, lui fait des blagues, lui trouve de la chanson francaise à passer en voiture sur le chemin de l'école, lui trouve des dessins animés adaptés à son âge, l'emmène en vacances, lui fait faire son premier Halloween, feu d'artifice du 14 juillet, et autres fêtes de l'année, et l'emmène à la quasi totalité des visites médicales en plus d'aller régulièrement lui acheter des fringues et lui cuisine bien la moitié de ses repas, souvent mieux que Maman.

Du coup, y a un moment où si l'un des deux parents est un peu branleur, un peu manche, vite gonflé et peu impliqué, c'est pas évident pour l'autre de dégrader son rapport à la parentalité afin de montrer à son enfant que l'autre parent est pas si pire. Tu te retrouves à essayer d'arranger les choses, mais tu finis par arrêter de te voiler la face. Je lui donnais ses bains dès la naissance, pendant que Madame faisait du smartphone pour s'occuper pendant la tétée... forcément si dès le départ tu te mets pas à portée, va ramer ensuite pour que ton gosse t'identifies comme un support émotionnel (c'est ptet pas le bon terme, mais c'est pas grave).

Bref, chez nous ça n'a pas marché, et Madame a même fini par baisser encore un peu plus les bras. Ca bousille à peu près la vie de couple au passage, c'est pas vraiment une situation géniale. Et c'est crevant pour le "parent préféré" d'être sans arrêt à essayer d'épauler Madame, le centre de l'attention pour le gamin, et de se retrouver à jongler entre le taf et la vie privée.

Du coup mon conseil : pas laisser pourrir la situation petit à petit, et si en parler avec l'enfant ne suffit pas, et que le problème vient aussi de l'autre parent, trouver un moyen constructif et respectueux de lui dire qu'il est à chier et qu'il faut qu'il s'y colle.

----------


## fishinou

::O: 

Ça donne envie de vivre avec la maman tout ça :-/

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Oui, j'espère que la femme de Oldnoobie ne lit pas derrière son épaule  ::o:  (salut chérie, je t'aime! Les yaourts sont faits)

----------


## Magnarrok

Hum? Post partum, oldnoobie ? J'ai lu que ça pouvait durer des années.

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est un peu plus compliqué... césarienne avec hémorragie, puis une année en rdv kiné pour réparer les muscles et cicatrices après la sortie d'un Ptinoobie qui faisait quand même 5 kilos, ce qui fait qu'au départ, Madame n'a pas pu être aussi présente qu'elle l'aurait pu si l'accouchement avait été moins ... difficile, épuisant, blessant.... Mais dans les espaces qui lui appartenaient, comme l'allaitement, elle n'était pas pour autant dans une profonde humanité. Un jour tu vois ta femme tapoter son smartphone sans un regard au pti bout accroché au téton, mais va trouver les mots pour lui dire que son indifférence te choque... elle l'a compris bien plus tard quand elle a vu faire d'autres mères et qu'elles échangeaient entre elles sur ce moment de complicité... qu'elle n'a jamais cultivé. 

Par la suite, elle avait du mal à le manipuler car elle le trouvait trop lourd pour son dos, donc le bain, c'était à moi de donner, et du coup elle ne voulait même pas y assister/participer. Le coucher, s'il fallait bercer longuement le bonhomme... c'était sur mon bras. S'il ne dormait pas la nuit car malade, elle se disait trop crevée, c'était donc moi qui allait me mettre dans le canapé du salon, semi-assis/allongé, avec le pti sur moi, rassuré de ne pas être seul et maintenu calé pour ne pas être à plat, il a eu longtemps des soucis de régurgitation et reste asthmatique. Du coup chaque fois qu'il était trop malade pour dormir, il finissait avec moi et le lendemain je me démerdais pour aller bosser avec la tête dans le cul. 

Pourtant je le dépose tous les matins, en crèche puis école, donc avec le beau rôle de le récupérer le soir elle avait du champ. Mais même ça.. quand je le récupère pour dépanner, je m'arrange pour qu'on fasse un tour au parc avant de rentrer. Aussi le WE pour qu'il prenne l'air, le matin pendant que Madame traîne au lit, et sur son jeu Android avec son alliance à la c... 

Plus globalement, Madame vient d'un foyer et d'une enfance pas spécialement marquée par la qualité des rapports humains, et je pense que des trucs qui me semblent aller de soi lui sont toujours restés étrangers. Elle n'a jamais eu de Lego, son père ne lui a jamais fait de châteaux de sable, elle n'a jamais vraiment appris le vélo...ce genre de complicités parent-enfant. Ca a l air anecdotique, mais ca fait de sacrés trous, au final. Peso j'ai eu des Lego donc je sais montrer des trucs à notre fils, mais faut-il avoir eu des Lego, pour s'asseoir avec lui et monter un ou deux trucs vite fait en Duplo ? Faut-il aimer le dessin pour s'installer à côté de lui et partager une palette de peinture et des feuilles ?

Bref, tout ça est très complexe. Quand je tente d'en parler, elle me réponde qu'il me préfère parce que je suis plus coulant. Oui, je tolère qu'il prenne du jus d'orange au petit déjeuner, et pas seulement pour goûter... Et oui, parce qu'on a décidé, à l'initiative de Madame, de le mettre dans une école Montessori, je le laisse faire des choses en autonomie dans la maison. Ca ne m'empêche pas de vérifier qu'il ferme correctement le frigo. La semaine dernière il pleure dans mes bras au coucher, en me disant "Maman elle m'aime pas, elle m'emmène jamais dans des parcs, alors que toi tu m'emmènes tout le temps". Bon ben tu lui réponds que si Maman elle l'aime et qu'elle se fera un plaisir de l'emmener la semaine prochaine. Mais il met le doigt sur un truc : quand elle est en télétravail, elle va le chercher à 17h30 et retour maison. Quand je suis en TT, je vais le chercher à 16h30, on passe 1h au parc, j'ai prévu un pti goûter et sa trotinette, on rentre, et je rattrape le soir à 20h l'heure de boulot que j'ai pas faite. C'est inscrit en moi, d'arracher tout ce que je peux au quotidien pour faire le bonheur de mon gamin, elle est pas sur le même braquet, c'est pas une question de qui a tort ou raison, mais ça génère des choses compliquées.

Je retiens surtout ce soir où il lui dit qu'il l'aime, et où elle lui répond qu'elle ne l'aime pas... elle est psy et persuadée ainsi de l'aider à passer le complexe d'Oedipe. 
Bon ben il était effondré... Perso j'ai beau être urbaniste, j'ai pris le temps de lui expliquer qu'il aurait une amoureuse plus tard, et qu'aujourd hui il aimait beaucoup ses parents et que ses parents l'aimaient beaucoup, mais que c est pas la même chose. Avec beaucoup de sous-texte, il arrive à appréhender les deux concepts même s'il ne peut encore se projeter si loin dans l'avenir. De toute façon il faut que je sois clair, car Madame m'a mis en garde : si je ne marque pas la frontière aussi nettement qu'elle l'a fait, notre fils pourrait construire son identité sexuelle... en devenant gay, par ma faute. Ok, pas de pression...

Bref désolé, tout ça est un peu trop introspectif, mais par moments c'est lourd à porter.

----------


## Shurin

Tu parles de cela à d'autres personnes, amis ou professionnel de santé ?
Il y a l'air d'avoir beaucoup de mal-être issu de cette situation et j'espère que tu arrive à apaiser cela en t'ouvrant à nous, ça m'a miné le moral pour te dire.
Bravo en tout cas de la façon dont tu gère ton gamin, tu lui apporte beaucoup j'ai l'impression !

----------


## Magnarrok

Oh merde ! Mon fils va être gay... On lui dit tous les jours qu'on l'aime  ::o:

----------


## Primopuelle

> Je retiens surtout ce soir où il lui dit qu'il l'aime, et où elle lui répond qu'elle ne l'aime pas... elle est psy et persuadée ainsi de l'aider à passer le complexe d'Oedipe.  Madame m'a mis en garde : si je ne marque pas la frontière aussi nettement qu'elle l'a fait, notre fils pourrait construire son identité sexuelle... en devenant gay, par ma faute. Ok, pas de pression....


Mon dieu. Les ravage de la psychanalyse sur la parentalité.
Alors... Je ne vais pas m'étendre mais dire 2, 3 trucs simples (pour info je suis moi même psy mais pas du tout dans le champs de la psychanalyse). D'abord y'a rien de grave à être gay, à partir du moment où ton fils est heureux. Ensuite tu ne vas pas faire de ton fils un "gay" parce que tu l'aimes et tu le câlines. Enfin, si tu te comportes comme le fait ta femme (ce que tu en décris en tout cas) tu risques d'induire des handicapes (sociaux, émotionnels, mentaux) à ton fils d'une manière infiniment plus sûr que de le transformer en gay parce tu lui dis je t'aime.

Et évidemment il est indispensable de distinguer et d'expliquer la différence entre l'amour filial et l'amour dans un couple. Mais bon, ça c'est évident pour tout le monde ici je pense.

----------


## Railgun

Je ne voudrais pas paniquer Oldnoobie, mais j'ai un peu peur que, si ça continue sur cette voie, il passe une partie de sa vie à réparer les dommages que fait sa femme à son enfant sous couvert de pseudo-sciences  :Sweat: .

----------


## Kariatus

> Je retiens surtout ce soir où il lui dit qu'il l'aime, et où elle lui répond qu'elle ne l'aime pas... elle est psy et persuadée ainsi de l'aider à passer le complexe d'Oedipe.


La boule au ventre pour ton gamin en lisant ça... Pauvre petit père...

----------


## Railgun

Après, ça ira pour l'enfant, son père l'aime et le lui montre, donc il aura l'amour et la joie dont il a besoin. 

Surtout, Oldnoobie, ne lâche pas le truc. Il aura vraiment besoin de toi, tu auras du coup plus de charge affective et j'en suis désolé.

----------


## theclaw

> MiniNoobie a 4 ans et demi, et c'est comme ça depuis au moins 4 ans....
> Il peut passer une semaine avec moi sans sa mère, en famille de mon côté, on rentre à la maison, il va pleurer et être content de retrouver Maman, mais au coucher il va réclamer que ce soit moi. 
> Et si ça pouvait être moi tous les soirs, ça lui irait très bien. D'ailleurs il conteste chaque fois que c'est au tour de Maman de le coucher.
> 
> On a essayé de le gronder en lui disant que c'était pas gentil, mais il fonctionne à mort à l'affect.
> Faut dire aussi que Maman bâcle le coucher, ne le sort que rarement au parc, s'autorise des grasses mat samedi et dimanche matin ET des siestes le WE jusqu'à 17/18h parfois, pendant que Papa se plie en 4.
> Le matin, c'est Papa qui lève MiniNoobie, qui réveille Maman, qui donne la douche à MiniNoobie, prépare le pti déj avec lui, l'habille, l'emmène à l'école, va le rechercher parfois, l'emmène au centre de loisirs le mercredi, va le rechercher, passe du temps avec lui sur des activités de dessin, peinture, écriture, histoires, Legos, jeux de cartes, lui fait des blagues, lui trouve de la chanson francaise à passer en voiture sur le chemin de l'école, lui trouve des dessins animés adaptés à son âge, l'emmène en vacances, lui fait faire son premier Halloween, feu d'artifice du 14 juillet, et autres fêtes de l'année, et l'emmène à la quasi totalité des visites médicales en plus d'aller régulièrement lui acheter des fringues et lui cuisine bien la moitié de ses repas, souvent mieux que Maman.
> 
> Du coup, y a un moment où si l'un des deux parents est un peu branleur, un peu manche, vite gonflé et peu impliqué, c'est pas évident pour l'autre de dégrader son rapport à la parentalité afin de montrer à son enfant que l'autre parent est pas si pire. Tu te retrouves à essayer d'arranger les choses, mais tu finis par arrêter de te voiler la face. Je lui donnais ses bains dès la naissance, pendant que Madame faisait du smartphone pour s'occuper pendant la tétée... forcément si dès le départ tu te mets pas à portée, va ramer ensuite pour que ton gosse t'identifies comme un support émotionnel (c'est ptet pas le bon terme, mais c'est pas grave).
> ...


Je pense que la réponse est dans ton message...

----------


## Lhylia

? mon dieu, effectivement faut rien lacher ton petit a besoin d'affection...ils sentent ces choses là et même si un parent est moins présent a cause du taf ça ne l'empêche pas de se sentir aimé si c'est le cas. A l'inverse un parent présent physiquement mais pas moralement il le sentira aussi...
Ds mon cas mon second est très accroché à son père depuis qu'il a un peu plus d'un an (il en a bientôt 5 maintenant). Pourtant, je m'en occupe, j'ai pris un congé parental puis ai repris a 80% bref même si on fait pas les choses de la même manière avec le père on est tous les 2 investis. On m'avait dit que c'était un Oedipe inversé, après j'en sais rien mais ça ne m'a jamais empêché de continuer à bâtir une relation sereine entre nous 2. J'estime que tant qu'il est bien ça me va. Après ds les périodes où il était plus dur et qu'il me disait qu'il ne m'aimait pas je lui disais bien que moi je l'aimais. Et j'ai continué à m'en occuper, m'investir et lui donner toute l'affection dont il a besoin.... maintenant il est tj fusionnel avec son père mais il l'est aussi avec moi (même si moins qd même) et il nous aime tous les deux et nous le dit régulièrement....bref, un enfant peut avoir une relation fusionnelle avec l'un des parents ça ne veut pas dire qu'il n'aime pas l'autre et que celui délaissé doit baisser les bras au risque de rentrer ds un cercle vicieux...c'est a l'adulte de faire la part des choses, l'enfant lui a juste besoin de se sentir aimé et entouré...

----------


## Ventilo

Je trouve que Primopuelle a tout dit.ton récit fait écho d'une certaine façon a nos relations fusionnelles avec nos smartphone. Mes enfants me le reproche pas mal.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Tu parles de cela à d'autres personnes, amis ou professionnel de santé ?
> Il y a l'air d'avoir beaucoup de mal-être issu de cette situation et j'espère que tu arrive à apaiser cela en t'ouvrant à nous, ça m'a miné le moral pour te dire.
> Bravo en tout cas de la façon dont tu gère ton gamin, tu lui apporte beaucoup j'ai l'impression !


Y a quelques amis, et c'est bien utile. Les expériences et les avis ne sont pas forcément transposables, mais juste l'écoute, c'est pas mal.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

[QUOTE=Primopuelle;13988794]D'abord y'a rien de grave à être gay, à partir du moment où ton fils est heureux./QUOTE]

C'est mon fils, et je l'aime comme tout, donc si demain il me dit qu'il se sent tabouret, j'irai lui acheter un joli coussin. 
La seule crainte que je nourrisse par rapport au fait d'être gay ou non, c'est le chemin que ça lui donne derrière. 
On a quelques amis gays, c'est pas des parcours faciles, c'est pas rose tous les jours. 
C'est accepté dans des proportions très variables par les tiers, ça pose la question de pouvoir avoir des enfants, c'est pas aussi "neutre" que de préférer les blondes ou les brunes.

----------


## Ventilo

Je trouve que Primopuelle a tout dit.
ton récit fait écho d'une certaine façon a nos relations fusionnelles avec nos smartphone. Mes enfants me le reproche pas mal.
T'a jamais envisagé de fracasser sa tablette ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je pense que la réponse est dans ton message...


Ouais je voulais pas démoraliser un peu plus le topic, mais dans "en parler avec l'autre parent", y a une grosse limite : la capacité d'écoute de l'autre, de remise en cause personnelle, et sa volonté de sortir du schéma de comportement qu'il adopte. 
Une fois que tu l'as exprimé au premier degré, sérieusement, calmement, mais aussi sous forme d'humour ou de piques, ou de réflexions, voire sous le coup de la colère, tout ça plusieurs fois, et que l'autre décide de juste même pas te répondre, et continue à passer ses journées le nez sur le téléphone portable, devant son fils qui lui parle... 
Tout dialogue est tributaire de l'écoute de l'interlocuteur, à un moment.
(Ceci étant dit jsuis pas un parent parfait, j'ai conscience de mes limites, défauts et je fais mon autocritique permanente. Aujourd'hui par exemple, le CAL vient de mettre en place un système de réservations préalables à 8 jours. Donc j'ai loupé d'inscrire mon fils pour la garde du mercredi matin, du coup je suis en TT officieux imposé d'office à mon chef, ce matin, pour le garder à la maison : il va faire 1h de bain et 1h de TV, je vais rester à côté à faire qq mails sur le pc portable et ça fera ma matinée de travail... je jongle en permanence, j'étais en rase campagne en famille la semaine dernière... le nouveau système de résa du CAL m'est sorti de la tête...).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> T'a jamais envisagé de fracasser sa tablette ?


C'est un samsung S20fe que j'ai dû lui trouver en urgence quand son ancien tél a commencé à afficher des bandes noires. 
Je comprenais pas pourquoi elle pouvait pas se contenter de son tél de boulot, double-SIM, juste le temps de trouver une promo intéressante.
Mais ça, c'était avant que je découvre à quel point elle était accro à son jeu de gestion de base.
Je lui avais offert la protection d'écran et la coque, un vrai couillon.

Et pour te répondre, oui, j'ai déjà envisagé qu'elle le perde, de tenter de supprimer son compte de jeu...

----------


## Bah

Elle se rend compte du temps qu'elle passe dessus ou pas vraiment ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

A partir du moment où je lui en fait le compte, la remarque, autant en fin de journée que prise sur le vif... Par exemple quand elle l'engueule pour qu'il aille aux WC avant de le coucher : je lui fais remarquer qu'elle n'a rien vu, plongée dans son tél, mais qu'il revient précisément des WC... Bon ben tu lui dis une fois, deux fois,...
Je pense qu'elle a un peu débrayé sur sa place de parent et que c'est plus facile de se plonger dans son tel, mais j'ai fait tout ce que je pouvais pour lui tirer la manche. Quand je pose le problème à plat, soit elle nie le problème, soit elle m'attaque sur un truc sans rapport, soit elle me sort des mensonges éhontés, soit elle me refuse de me répondre et s'en va de la pièce.
J'ai l'impression de faire son procès et c'est pas le but du propos, mais elle a par ailleurs débrayé du ménage, de l'entretien des extérieurs, de la bouffe, du suivi médical du pti, je sus un peu à tous les postes alors qu'on est tous les deux à temps plein, mais elle n'a aucune intention de se bouger, donc ça éteint rapidement les perspectives... 
Là mon fils est dans son bain sous mes yeux, je suis à un mètre de lui, face à lui pour le surveiller, je viens de traiter des mails de boulot. Le PC portable est posé sur la table de change, je suis assis sur les WC rabattus, dans lesquels je viens de balancer des produits d'entretiens : je fais le ménage dans la SDB au passage... Pourtant j'y fous jamais les pieds, on a une douche à l'italienne au RDC, qui me permet de prendre ma douche et de laver le pti en express le matin, vu qu'il est encore avec des couches la nuit.  

C'est une histoire au final très banale, et qui va durer, parce que pour le moment j'ai aucune envie de priver mon fils de sa mère, même une semaine sur deux.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Je considère que c'est la richesse de la parentalité d'avoir des parents au fonctionnement différent ou même avec des valeurs différentes, mais là la balance ne penche plus : elle se casse complètement la gueule.

Bien sûr c'est quand même à pondérer car on a que ton ressenti donc c'est forcément biaisé.

Sinon peut être qu'elle n'arrive pas à faire des actions simples avec son enfant parce qu'elle se compare avec toi en permanence. Et qu'elle se dit qu'elle ferait forcément moins bien que toi qui a l'habitude, avec qui il n'y a pas de conflit, etc. Une sorte de grosse pression paralysante qu'elle se mettrait elle-même et qui fait que quand elle fait un pas, ça finit en catastrophe et en larmes et ça renforce la peur initiale : papa aurait fait mieux.  ::sad::

----------


## fishinou

Oui enfin qu'en t'en ai à "faut dire à son gamin qu'on l'aime pas sinon on en fait un gay ...", je pense que le soucis est un peu plus profond :-/

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

J'avoue que là j'ai un peu saigné du nez tant le raccourci m'a paru assez daté. Et je viens de deux familles très traditionalistes sur ces sujets là mais même mes grand parents n'auraient pas pu la sortir à table sans se faire reprendre.

----------


## Railgun

> C'est une histoire au final très banale, et qui va durer, parce que pour le moment j'ai aucune envie de priver mon fils de sa mère, même une semaine sur deux.


Ce n'est pas ma place de te conseiller sur ces problèmes de vie conjugale. Cependant, concernant ton enfant, peut-être qu'il en souffrirait moins que la situation actuelle ? Je vois pas mal d'injustices (le coup des WC est révélateur, on peut tous se tromper de bonne foi, mais ce n'est pas de bonne foi dans son cas), est-ce qu'il est vraiment plus heureux avec une mère qui préfère son écran à son fils ?

----------


## Bah

Ouais le problème c'est qu'il semble y'avoir plusieurs trucs qui se mélangent, ce serait que le temps passé sur le smartphone ce serait gérable, genre en faisant un décompte pour montrer à quel point c'en est arrivé. Malheureusement là il semble y'avoir de la démission et de la mauvaise foi en plus. J'espère que tu vas arriver à naviguer là-dedans au mieux !

----------


## Sharn

On dirait une droguée. Il y a un vrai souci d'addiction pour le coup.  ::o:

----------


## fishinou

Je maintiens que ça n'a rien à voir avec le soucis d'addiction au tabletphone.

Perso j'ai le smartphone greffé dans la main, je pense pas que ça fait de moi un mauvais papa. J'irais même jusqu'à dire que mes gamins finiront très certainement gros pédés vu comme je suis là pour eux et que je les aiment et que je me prive pas de leur dire  ::wub:: 

Bref, je vois pas pourquoi vous vous focaliser sur ce soucis, qui me semble être très réducteurs par rapport à toutes les infos que Oldnoobie nous donne.

Sur ce, gros pat-pat Oldnoobie et bon courage pour la suite ! Stay Strong brO ! Ton gamin à déjà de la chance d'avoir au moins un parent qui fait le taff  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> car Madame m'a mis en garde : si je ne marque pas la frontière aussi nettement qu'elle l'a fait, notre fils pourrait construire son identité sexuelle... en devenant gay, par ma faute. Ok, pas de pression...


Suggère à te femme que c'est peut être elle qui projette son homosexualité refoulée sur son fils. profit.  ::trollface:: 
Plus sérieusement, à part discuter avec elle le fond de cette crainte (en quoi ça te dérangerait qu'il soit gay ? ), là je vois pas trop...

Le reste est compliqué, d'autant que par certains aspects je me retrouve dans le portrait que tu fais de ta femme. Attention moi je leur dis que je les aime et je passe quand même du temps avec eux. Mais pas plus que ça non plus. Genre en TT je suis comme elle, je ne vais pas bosser à 20H pour passer 1H à jouer avec les enfants. Ca attendra le mercredi ou le WE pour le "rab". Je suis aussi  moins coulant que ma femme , clairement.Le jour où elle me reprochera qu'ils jouent trop  aux jeux vidéos, je lui rappellerais que c'est sur son smartphone qu'ils ont commencés...J'imagine que là aussi c'est une question d'éducation personnelle: j'ai grandi dans une famille aux ressources limitées, fallait mieux apprendre à se passer de pas mal de choses rapidement. Et c'est pas forcément un mal je pense, ça te permet d'appréhender la valeur des choses et de ne pas être trop gourmand plus tard (ou de  prendre avec philosophie quand t'es privé de quelque chose).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui enfin qu'en t'en ai à "faut dire à son gamin qu'on l'aime pas sinon on en fait un gay ...", je pense que le soucis est un peu plus profond :-/


Ouais là c'est pas gay qu'il va devenir, c'est dépressif ou psychopathe....

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Sinon peut être qu'elle n'arrive pas à faire des actions simples avec son enfant parce qu'elle se compare avec toi en permanence. Et qu'elle se dit qu'elle ferait forcément moins bien que toi qui a l'habitude, avec qui il n'y a pas de conflit, etc. Une sorte de grosse pression paralysante qu'elle se mettrait elle-même et qui fait que quand elle fait un pas, ça finit en catastrophe et en larmes et ça renforce la peur initiale : papa aurait fait mieux.


Pour éviter ça j'ai pris soin de lui laisser des champs spécifiques, mais elle a aussi cessé de cultiver ça. 
De 0 à 3 ans elle était à 80% donc tous les mercredis avec lui. Depuis presque un an et demi qu'elle a repris à temps plein, elle a tout laissé tomber sauf son taf, pourtant le samedi matin elle est seule avec lui : je bosse jusqu'à 14h. Mais dès le départ, si elle pouvait se décharger, c'était vite fait. Ca revient à chercher à qui est le tord dans le fait que j'ai + de place qu'elle, quelque part. 
J'avais aussi réduit la voilure sur certains trucs pour lui laisser de la place, mais c'est vite vu : je sors pas mon fils au parc... eh ben il sort pas de la journée, point. 
Un truc qui pour moi est révélateur : quand je rentre du taf, à peine je passe la porte, elle se "décharge" : elle va prendre son bain et je me débrouille pour qu'il finisse son dîner, le préparer et le coucher, je me retrouve à me faire à bouffer à 21h. A l'inverse quand c'est elle qui rentre du taf, faut surtout pas l'emmerder, elle a eu une grosse journée donc elle réclame un temps seule pour "se poser" et se planque une demi-heure sur son tél. Elle a beau mettre un stop systématiquement, notre fils est toujours content de la voir rentrer et va vers elle. Donc si elle veut monter en puissance, les opportunités de prendre sa place ne manquent pas...

Bref, sortons le topic de ces idées noires, on en était où ? Cybex VS le reste du monde ? 
Ah, au sujet des compotes-gourdes, prenez bien des bouchons à ailettes (comme Pom Potes): ça évite que le pti ne se mette le bouchon dans la bouche pour jouer et s'étouffe avec. Surtout qu'ils ne sont pas percés au bout. Ca concerne par exemple les compotes-gourdes de la marque Auchan (Chronodrive).
Sur le même sujet des étouffements, si vous filez une saucisse à un enfant, n'hésitez pas à la couper en 2 dans le sens de la longueur avant de la débiter, y a aussi des soucis avec.
Et on profite de la semaine de vacances chez les grands-parents pour les sensibiliser : médicaments, produits ménagers : hors de portée des enfants. C'est pas un réflexe quand ils ne les reçoivent pas souvent...

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Pour éviter ça j'ai pris soin de lui laisser des champs spécifiques, mais elle a aussi cessé de cultiver ça. 
> De 0 à 3 ans elle était à 80% donc tous les mercredis avec lui. Depuis presque un an et demi qu'elle a repris à temps plein, elle a tout laissé tomber sauf son taf, pourtant le samedi matin elle est seule avec lui : je bosse jusqu'à 14h. Mais dès le départ, si elle pouvait se décharger, c'était vite fait. Ca revient à chercher à qui est le tord dans le fait que j'ai + de place qu'elle, quelque part. 
> J'avais aussi réduit la voilure sur certains trucs pour lui laisser de la place, mais c'est vite vu : je sors pas mon fils au parc... eh ben il sort pas de la journée, point. 
> Un truc qui pour moi est révélateur : quand je rentre du taf, à peine je passe la porte, elle se "décharge" : elle va prendre son bain et je me débrouille pour qu'il finisse son dîner, le préparer et le coucher, je me retrouve à me faire à bouffer à 21h. A l'inverse quand c'est elle qui rentre du taf, faut surtout pas l'emmerder, elle a eu une grosse journée donc elle réclame un temps seule pour "se poser" et se planque une demi-heure sur son tél. Elle a beau mettre un stop systématiquement, notre fils est toujours content de la voir rentrer et va vers elle. Donc si elle veut monter en puissance, les opportunités de prendre sa place ne manquent pas...
> .


Merci d'avoir rédigé ta réponse, c'était une idée comme ça mais à te lire ça n'est pas ça en effet.

----------


## Teocali

> C'est une histoire au final très banale, et qui va durer, parce que pour le moment j'ai aucune envie de priver mon fils de sa mère, même une semaine sur deux.


Ok, je sais, vu partielle, biaisée, tout ça. Mais si tout ce que tu décrit est vrai, tu vas dans le mur, mentalement parlant. Et là, ça sera encore plus la merde, parce que c'est pas ton burn out façon Australie en été que tu te prépares qui va changer grand chose à son comportement, j'ai l'impression.

Enfin bon, c'est pas a moi de te donner des leçons, mais je suis passé par grosso modo la même situation que toi (en moins pire quand même, pour être honnête) et je me suis cramé. A essayer de toute mener de front (maison, gamins, boulot, la totale), je suis passé a deux petits doigts de la catastrophe professionnelle et personnelle, et des décisions difficiles mais nécessaires ont été prises. 

Tout ça pour dire que si tu veux échanger sur nos situations, ma boite a PM t'es ouverte.

Et pour ton oubli de CAL, franchement, arrête de battre ta coulpe : vu la charge mentale de malade que tu te trimbales, tu peux pas penser a tout et c'est normal.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je maintiens que ça n'a rien à voir avec le soucis d'addiction au tabletphone.
> 
> Perso j'ai le smartphone greffé dans la main, je pense pas que ça fait de moi un mauvais papa. J'irais même jusqu'à dire que mes gamins finiront très certainement gros pédés vu comme je suis là pour eux et que je les aiment et que je me prive pas de leur dire


Euh si ça peut.
Tu ne peux pas te contenter de comparer avec ta situation: le fait est que toi de ton côté tu sais lâcher ton téléphone pour t'occuper de tes enfants, quand il faut, si j'en crois ton post.
Ca me semble assez fondamental pour différencier les usages et voir une forme d'addiction dans l'un des cas. Maintenant le smartphone n'est sans doute pas le problème originel, mais beaucoup de "drogués" de toutes sortes le sont devenus parce qu'ils avaient des soucis dans leurs vies. Et la "drogue" devient une part intégrante du problème qu'il faut traiter. A mon avis.

----------


## Teocali

Je pense ne pas trop m’avancer en disant qu’il vaudrait mieux éviter de faire dans la psychologie de comptoir sur la femme de Noobie, vu qu’aucun de nous n’avons les clés et encore moins la formation (a part primopuelle si j’ai bien compris), non ? Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Vous en pensez quoi ?


J'en pense qu'Oldnoobie a demandé à ce qu'on passe à chose, ce qu'on devrait faire par respect pour lui.

----------


## Teocali

pluzun

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

J'avais préparé une grosse tirade mais ouais, je supprime ça vaut mieux. Mais Oldnoobie, sache qu'on est là même si on est les doctissimo de la relation entre parents.

----------


## Kiyo

Courage à toi Oldnoobie en tout cas.

Et pour parler d'un sujet plus léger vu que Noël approche si vous cherchez des petits bricolages à faire avec vos loulous il y a le site 10 doigts : https://www.10doigts.fr/ 

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas déjà vous y trouverez plein de kits et d'idées bricolages sympas. Je m'en sers pour ma classe et pour nos gnomes, je trouve qu'il y a plein de trucs faciles à faire et qui rendent très bien.

----------


## ZyAvo

Merci Kiyo !

----------


## Railgun

Dites, est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a déjà eu un bébé gros mangeur ? MiniRailgun prend 6-7 biberons de 180 mL, à 4 mois. Il n'est pas gros (il est potelé comme un bébé quoi) mais fait 70 cm, du coup je pensais que c'était pas inquiétant, mais il y a 2 semaines, les pédiatres des urgences (bronchiolite) m'ont dit qu'il fallait réduire. Ma pédiatre est moins affolée mais propose des laits épaissis à l'amidon genre Galliagest. J'avais aussi entendu parler des laits satiété (mais je ne les trouve pas en pharmacie). Est-ce similaire ? Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a déjà utilisé l'un ou l'autre de ces types de laits ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Oui pour notre premier et notre troisième on est passé sur un lait plus épais et dès que possible à d'autres aliments. En effet ça cale bien mieux bébé et ça évite qu'il n'avale goulument du lait "seul" et régurgite.

----------


## NaliReverse

Le mien avait du Lemiel, plus épais, car c'était un très gros mangeur et il régurgitait pas mal.
Pas eu de souci avec.

----------


## SuperLowl

Idem ici, Guigoz Gest. Plus épais. Mais c'était plutôt dans l'objectif de réduire les régurgitations, pas de le caler plus.
Après, on t'a dit de réduire mais dans quel but ? S'il n'est pas gros, j'avoue ne pas comprendre. Nous aux urgences on nous avait dit qu'il n'était pas normal que notre bébé d'un an prenne encore un biberon le soir en plus de son repas. Avis de la pédiatre qui le suit : LOL.
Et globalement, à titre perso, j'ai tendance à faire plus confiance au pédiatre qui suit l'enfant régulièrement et avec qui on a un peu le temps d'échanger plutôt qu'aux urgentistes qui ont la tête sous l'eau et se basent sur un rapide résumé.

----------


## Xan

Hello les canards parents. Je suis en plein dans ce sujet, notre petite de 2 mois à plus de mal à boire ses biberons et semble gênée à plusieurs moments de la journée. On tente donc le changement de lait et en parallèle on tente de chauffer l'eau des bibs ce qui semble lui plaire. C'est un peu relou à faire a la casserole surtout quand la petite hurle sa faim à côté, je vais donc investir dans un chauffe biberon. J'ai regardé vite fait il y a l'air d'avoir des tonnes de références, est-ce que par hasard vous auriez une reco canard qui fait l'unanimité ? L'idée c'est d'avoir quelque chose d'assez simple, soit qui chauffe l'eau direct soit qui chauffe le bib par bain-marie (dans ce cas je devrais changer de bibs, on est sur les MAM anti coliques qui sont percés en bas avec la valve en caoutchouc, pas fait pour du bain marie a priori)

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai regardé vite fait il y a l'air d'avoir des tonnes de références, est-ce que par hasard vous auriez une reco canard qui fait l'unanimité ?


Un micro-onde  ::ninja::

----------


## Ckao

On utilise le Bib Expresso de Beaba et c'est vraiment très pratique pour chauffer l'eau à la juste température sans risque d'erreur, on a les mêmes biberons MAM. Ça se trouve assez facilement en occase et l'eau est chaude très rapidement (le temps de mettre le lait en poudre dans le bib et c'est prêt).

----------


## Woulfo

> Hello les canards parents. Je suis en plein dans ce sujet, notre petite de 2 mois à plus de mal à boire ses biberons et semble gênée à plusieurs moments de la journée. On tente donc le changement de lait et en parallèle on tente de chauffer l'eau des bibs ce qui semble lui plaire. C'est un peu relou à faire a la casserole surtout quand la petite hurle sa faim à côté, je vais donc investir dans un chauffe biberon. J'ai regardé vite fait il y a l'air d'avoir des tonnes de références, est-ce que par hasard vous auriez une reco canard qui fait l'unanimité ? L'idée c'est d'avoir quelque chose d'assez simple, soit qui chauffe l'eau direct soit qui chauffe le bib par bain-marie (dans ce cas je devrais changer de bibs, on est sur les MAM anti coliques qui sont percés en bas avec la valve en caoutchouc, pas fait pour du bain marie a priori)


Le Beaba Expresso, vraiment tip top. 
Hyper simple et tu peux détacher le bain-marie quand tu te balades.

----------


## Max Pictave

> Hello les canards parents. Je suis en plein dans ce sujet, notre petite de 2 mois à plus de mal à boire ses biberons et semble gênée à plusieurs moments de la journée. On tente donc le changement de lait et en parallèle on tente de chauffer l'eau des bibs ce qui semble lui plaire. C'est un peu relou à faire a la casserole surtout quand la petite hurle sa faim à côté, je vais donc investir dans un chauffe biberon. J'ai regardé vite fait il y a l'air d'avoir des tonnes de références, est-ce que par hasard vous auriez une reco canard qui fait l'unanimité ? L'idée c'est d'avoir quelque chose d'assez simple, soit qui chauffe l'eau direct soit qui chauffe le bib par bain-marie (dans ce cas je devrais changer de bibs, on est sur les MAM anti coliques qui sont percés en bas avec la valve en caoutchouc, pas fait pour du bain marie a priori)


Hey !

Pour notre part, on à également des biberons Mam mais en verre et on utilise le chauffe biberon philips avent (ils logent bien, pas besoin de forcer ou quoique ce soit). Il chauffe assez rapidement et garde la température pendant pas mal de temps  :;): 

https://www.philips.fr/c-p/SCF358_00...E&gclsrc=aw.ds

----------


## Playford

> Un micro-onde


Pareil et sans le smiley ninja.

Les chauffe biberons, c'est presque autant l'arnaque que les stérilisateurs.

20 à 30s (plus ou moins suivant la température de l'eau et la convenance de bébé) et c'est plié. 
En déplacement, ça se trouve presque partout et, même au resto, jamais on nous a refusé de faire réchauffer un biberon au micro-onde.

----------


## Ckao

Les appareils dédiés avec thermostat on leur utilité quand même, avec un micro-ondes c'est pas facile de tomber sur la bonne température avec 60, 90 ou 120 ml d'eau.
Mais c'est sûr, on peut aussi faire sans.

----------


## Xan

Merci pour vos retours, je suis déjà pas un grand utilisateur du micro-onde et il y a pas mal de mises en garde autour de la naissance (via la maternité, les affiches chez le pédiatre, les guides à droite à gauche, ...) sur les risques de brûlure liés au micro-onde justement. J'imagine qu'une fois qu'on connaît bien le sien il n'y a pas de souci mais dans le doute ...
Et puis vu le boucan que fait le mien, c'est vraiment pas sympa pour celui qui dort pendant le bib de la nuit.

Pas donné le expresso mais sur le papier il a l'air top, je vais voir s'il y a pas une petite ristourne Black Friday qui va bien  :;):

----------


## Ventilo

> Les appareils dédiés avec thermostat on leur utilité quand même, avec *un micro-ondes c'est pas facile de tomber sur la bonne température avec 60, 90 ou 120 ml d'eau.*
> Mais c'est sûr, on peut aussi faire sans.


Euh si  ::wacko:: 
On s'est bien fait avoir en achetant le chauffe biberon aussi. Le seul truc intéressant avec c'est en déplacement quand tu peux les brancher sur la voiture.

----------


## Supergounou

L'idée c'est de toujours mettre un peu de lait chauffé sur ta main et de gouter. Si c'est trop froid, tu remets 10 secondes. Si c'est trop chaud, tu attends 10 secondes.
Au bout de 5 biberons (donc très rapidement) tu sauras exactement combien de temps le laisser au micro-onde.

----------


## maison

> L'idée c'est de toujours mettre un peu de lait chauffé sur ta main et de gouter. Si c'est trop froid, tu remets 10 secondes. Si c'est trop chaud, tu attends 10 secondes.
> Au bout de 5 biberons (donc très rapidement) tu sauras exactement combien de temps le laisser au micro-onde.



l'incrément c'est plutot 5 secondes d'aprés mes souvenirs. mais le micro ondes c'est incroyablement plus rapide plus simple et comme ça fait un peu peur et que ce n'est pas validé par la bobo official bio way on se dit qu'on abuse un peu à choisir la facilité alors on teste à chaque fois sur la paume ou à la giclée en bouche. et ça en revanche  c'est optimal. 

donc oui au micro ondes en mode flippé compensé par le test systématique

----------


## Supergounou

> l'incrément c'est plutot 5 secondes d'aprés mes souvenirs. mais le micro ondes c'est incroyablement plus rapide plus simple et comme ça fait un peu peur et que ce n'est pas validé par la bobo official bio way on se dit qu'on abuse un peu à choisir la facilité alors on teste à chaque fois sur la paume ou à la giclée en bouche. et ça en revanche  c'est optimal. 
> 
> donc oui au micro ondes en mode flippé compensé par le test systématique


 ::O: 

Je tiens à signaler que je n'ai rien à voir avec cet... individu, et qu'il a un... avis contestable même s'il semble d'accord avec moi.

----------


## fycjibe

> Hello les canards parents. Je suis en plein dans ce sujet, notre petite de 2 mois à plus de mal à boire ses biberons et semble gênée à plusieurs moments de la journée. On tente donc le changement de lait et en parallèle on tente de chauffer l'eau des bibs ce qui semble lui plaire. C'est un peu relou à faire a la casserole surtout quand la petite hurle sa faim à côté, je vais donc investir dans un chauffe biberon. J'ai regardé vite fait il y a l'air d'avoir des tonnes de références, est-ce que par hasard vous auriez une reco canard qui fait l'unanimité ? L'idée c'est d'avoir quelque chose d'assez simple, soit qui chauffe l'eau direct soit qui chauffe le bib par bain-marie (dans ce cas je devrais changer de bibs, on est sur les MAM anti coliques qui sont percés en bas avec la valve en caoutchouc, pas fait pour du bain marie a priori)


Nous on faisait bouillir de l'eau qu'on mettait dans une bouteille thermos, avec une seconde gourde d'eau froide a coté pour mixer. Nickel surtout la nuit et en déplacement. L'eau reste assez chaude plusieurs heures, faut juste prendre la main sur les mélange pour avoir la température qui convient à ton gosse.

----------


## Sharn

J'ai toujours fait au micro-onde. C'est un sacré gain de temps.

----------


## Playford

> Les appareils dédiés avec thermostat on leur utilité quand même, avec un micro-ondes c'est pas facile de tomber sur la bonne température avec 60, 90 ou 120 ml d'eau.
> Mais c'est sûr, on peut aussi faire sans.


20s, tu mets le doigt dans l'eau, si c'est pas assez, tu rajoutes 5 ou 10s et tu remets le doigt pour voir. Si c'est un peu trop chaud, tu attend ou au pire tu jettes un peu d'eau et tu remet un peu d'eau froide.
L'idéal c'est d'avoir un micro onde qui affiche les secondes, pas les merdes avec une molette pas précise.

Franchement, bébé n'est pas au 1/2 degré prés et tu as moins de risque de brulure qu'avec une casserole, faut pas se casser la tête avec ça.

----------


## Flad

On test la chaleur sur l'intérieur du poignet pas "au doigt".

----------


## Playford

::|:  Hou là là, quel père indigne je suis.

Moi je met le doigt dans le biberon (avant de mettre le lait). J'arrive quand même à faire la différence entre tiède et chaud comme ça. C'est la force de l'expertise canard peut être.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

J'ai pas émis de jugement. 
Pas la peine de s'exciter.
Et c'est un conseil qu'on avait eu pour le 1er par l’hôpital. Question de sensibilité plus forte au niveau du poignet qu'au bout des doigts.

----------


## Railgun

Bon, 4ème nuit complète de MiniRailgun, le Galliagest a l'air de bien marcher. C'est salutaire, je suis moins claqué au boulot !

----------


## Primopuelle

Le chauffe biberon je suppose qu'il faut mettre le prix pour avoir un truc pas chiant. Les nôtres envoyaient des projections d'eau partout et c'était super long en plus de pas chauffer terrible (le lait venant du frigo vu qu'on utilisait pas du lait en poudre c'était encore plus long). Du coup pour le premier et le deuxième on est vite passé au micro-onde.

----------


## Woulfo

> 20s, tu mets le doigt dans l'eau, si c'est pas assez, tu rajoutes 5 ou 10s et tu remets le doigt pour voir. Si c'est un peu trop chaud, tu attend ou au pire tu jettes un peu d'eau et tu remet un peu d'eau froide.
> L'idéal c'est d'avoir un micro onde qui affiche les secondes, pas les merdes avec une molette pas précise.
> 
> Franchement, bébé n'est pas au 1/2 degré prés et tu as moins de risque de brulure qu'avec une casserole, faut pas se casser la tête avec ça.


Compliquée la procédure.  ::ninja:: 

Nop, franchement, un Beaba Expresso en occasion c'est quand même sympa. Tu mets ton eau, tu appuies, ça fait bip 10sec après, tu verses dans le biberon.
Au micro-onde, c'était soit trop chaud soit trop froid de mon côté. Après, j'ai un vieux micro-onde pas très fin dans la précision.

----------


## Hurtplug

Sinon vous pouvez aussi ne pas chauffer les biberons, nous les avons toujours donnés à température ambiante et ça fonctionne tout aussi bien en étant plus simple et sans risque de brûlure.

----------


## Primopuelle

> Sinon vous pouvez aussi ne pas chauffer les biberons, nous les avons toujours donnés à température ambiante et ça fonctionne tout aussi bien en étant plus simple et sans risque de brûlure.


A la base la question c'est un canard qui a du mal à faire boire le biberon a T° ambiante...
Et clairement, mes enfants n'ont jamais accepté le lait non chauffé, pas faute d'avoir essayé.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Planté de drapeau! Minitanko est prévu(e) pour Mai 2023  :Cigare: 

Ya rien de prêt, ya des trucs à prévoir? Je sais pas quoi faire!  ::unsure::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ohla je trouve que c'est drôlement tôt pour en parler.  ::XD::

----------


## Primopuelle

> Je sais pas quoi faire!


Dors !

----------


## Hurtplug

> A la base la question c'est un canard qui a du mal à faire boire le biberon a T° ambiante...
> Et clairement, mes enfants n'ont jamais accepté le lait non chauffé, pas faute d'avoir essayé.





> Hello les canards parents. Je suis en plein dans ce sujet, notre petite de 2 mois à plus de mal à boire ses biberons et semble gênée à plusieurs moments de la journée. On tente donc le changement de lait et en parallèle on tente de chauffer l'eau des bibs ce qui semble lui plaire. ...



Ah moi j'avais lu qu'elle avait du mal à boire son biberon tout simplement et qu'il semble qu'elle préfère tiède, ce que je comprend car à 2 mois va comprendre ce qu'il se passe.

A ces âges chaud ou froid, le système digestif n'est pas terminé donc fatalement c'est compliqué, même notre glouton avait des soucis intestinaux/alimentation, je lui massait doucement le ventre pour le soulager.

Ca peut aussi venir du lait si ce n'est pas du maternel venant de la maman par exemple, ça peut aussi venir de la tétine pour couvrir le sujet autant que possible, il existe différent débit, si c'est trop dur niveau succion le gamin n'est pas content en général. La température seule ne fait pas tout. faut tester plusieurs trucs, dont la température pour comprendre le besoin du petit.

----------


## Sharn

> Planté de drapeau! Minitanko est prévu(e) pour Mai 2023 
> 
> Ya rien de prêt, ya des trucs à prévoir? Je sais pas quoi faire!


La césarienne c'est la vie.  :;):   ::ninja::

----------


## Xan

Ouais c'est clair, on sais pas trop ce qui ne va pas donc on a tenté un lait un peu plus épais. Et en l'occurrence pour celui-ci il est recommandé de la donner tiède. Jusqu'à présent on était à température ambiante c'est clairement le mieux pour être détendu. Surtout que tiède un bib ne se garde pas plus de 30min la ou froid c'est 1h. Notre fille mange lentement du coup on est obligé de faire de plus petits bibs pour ne pas jeter.
En tout cas merci à tous pour vos différents avis et retours, j'ai trouvé des béaba à 20€ en occaz donc on va prendre ça si on valide les biberons à température.

Et pour Tanko, profite de ta vie à 2  :;): 
En vrai c'est génial d'avoir un gamin, mais ça fait 2 mois que j'ai quasi plus de vie sociale donc profite des restos, cinés, balades en forêt, raids sur wow que sais-je selon tes préférences mais toutes les activités qui te prennent plus d'1h30 d'affilée  ::): 

Et sinon pour te préparer moi j'ai pas fait grand chose (on a récupéré 100% du matos des proches) j'ai juste lu un bouquin qu'on m'a conseillé "Bébé dis moi qui tu es" que j'ai trouvé top!

----------


## Woulfo

> Sinon vous pouvez aussi ne pas chauffer les biberons, nous les avons toujours donnés à température ambiante et ça fonctionne tout aussi bien en étant plus simple et sans risque de brûlure.


Certains enfants ont du mal avec le lait non chauffé et ce n'est pas une question d'habitude.

----------


## Playford

> J'ai pas émis de jugement. 
> Pas la peine de s'exciter.


Oui pardon.





> Compliquée la procédure. 
> 
> Au micro-onde, c'était soit trop chaud soit trop froid de mon côté. Après, j'ai un vieux micro-onde pas très fin dans la précision.


Mais c'est gratuit et ce n'est pas un énième appareil qui prend de la place.
Et oui, en revanche il en faut avec un affichage du temps précis.





> Planté de drapeau!


C'est le cas de le dire.  ::trollface::

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Ohla je trouve que c'est drôlement tôt pour en parler.





> Dors !





> La césarienne c'est la vie.


Ah! Merci! Chuis rassuré!  ::P:   ::unsure:: 




> Et pour Tanko, profite de ta vie à 2 
> En vrai c'est génial d'avoir un gamin, mais ça fait 2 mois que j'ai quasi plus de vie sociale donc profite des restos, cinés, balades en forêt, raids sur wow que sais-je selon tes préférences mais toutes les activités qui te prennent plus d'1h30 d'affilée 
> 
> Et sinon pour te préparer moi j'ai pas fait grand chose (on a récupéré 100% du matos des proches) j'ai juste lu un bouquin qu'on m'a conseillé "Bébé dis moi qui tu es" que j'ai trouvé top!


Ah bah on reviens de vacances avec madame Tanko, et j'ai bien remarqué que le niveau physique des balades devait être revu à "beaucoup moins physique" et qu'on dors davantage déjà  ::ninja:: 




> C'est le cas de le dire.


 ::P:

----------


## Sharn

Une césarienne programmée ça se fait très bien. Pensez à votre projet d'accouchement.  ::P:

----------


## dragou

Ici c'est bibi qui sort du frigo, il refusait le lait chauffé, moi j'aime pas les boissons chaudes donc hop, bibi au frais et c'est passé crème !! (ha non, justement  ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## wiotts

> Ici c'est bibi qui sort du frigo, il refusait le lait chauffé, moi j'aime pas les boissons chaudes donc hop, bibi au frais et c'est passé crème !! (ha non, justement )


Si tu tu fais des biberons de bière aussi...

----------


## fishinou

Je poste ici pour évacuer ma frustration :

Mes gamins sont en train de jouer à Mario sur la SNES Mini. Je ne sais pas comment décrire leurs performances sans manquer de respect à personne ... Disons que c'est chaud d'être aussi nul  ::ninja:: 

Je me console en me disant qu'ils manquent clairement de pratique, mais c'est quand même à se demander si y'a pas un soucis cognitif quelque part. Genre se servir des 2 pouces en même temps c'est un concept inenvisageable  ::XD:: 

Bref, c'est pas très grave mais c'est drôlement frustrant  ::P:

----------


## dragou

> Si tu tu fais des biberons de bière aussi...


D'ailleurs j'attends ton ravitaillement  ::ninja::

----------


## wiotts

> D'ailleurs j'attends ton ravitaillement


Il t'attend à la maison.


Mais on dévie du topic là.




> Je poste ici pour évacuer ma frustration :
> 
> Mes gamins sont en train de jouer à Mario sur la SNES Mini. Je ne sais pas comment décrire leurs performances sans manquer de respect à personne ... Disons que c'est chaud d'être aussi nul 
> 
> Je me console en me disant qu'ils manquent clairement de pratique, mais c'est quand même à se demander si y'a pas un soucis cognitif quelque part. Genre se servir des 2 pouces en même temps c'est un concept inenvisageable 
> 
> Bref, c'est pas très grave mais c'est drôlement frustrant


De mon côté j'ai les 2 extrêmes.
Une qui n'est vraiment pas habile et qui s'énerve sur des truc faciles. (et ça m'énerve  un peu aussi)
Et l'autre qui me sort "Papa, j'ai bien fait Alt shift comme ça je peux faire un dash et du double saut en attaquant plus facilement"
Et là j'hésite entre ::wub::  et  ::unsure::

----------


## S0da

> Je poste ici pour évacuer ma frustration :
> 
> Mes gamins sont en train de jouer à Mario sur la SNES Mini. Je ne sais pas comment décrire leurs performances sans manquer de respect à personne ... Disons que c'est chaud d'être aussi nul 
> 
> Je me console en me disant qu'ils manquent clairement de pratique, mais c'est quand même à se demander si y'a pas un soucis cognitif quelque part. Genre se servir des 2 pouces en même temps c'est un concept inenvisageable 
> 
> Bref, c'est pas très grave mais c'est drôlement frustrant


C'est peut-être pas le bon "premier" jeu pour les habituer aux commandes ?
Ont-ils essayé Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island ou bien Kirby's Fun Pak qui sont un peu plus faciles (il me semble que les persos sont un peu plus lents) ?
(quels ages ont-ils au fait ?)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Edit : je parle de premier jeu mais ce n'est peut-être pas le cas ?

----------


## LeLiquid

> Ya rien de prêt, ya des trucs à prévoir? Je sais pas quoi faire!


Quitte ta femme.  ::ninja::

----------


## fantinoo

Ma fille à 2 ans.
Et elle est toujours incapable de faire ses nuits.
Je demande pas grand chose. Juste un 21h-7h me suffirait.
Quand elle sera ado, je me vengerais.

----------


## Ckao

Dur, les nuits sont vraiment compliquées ou c'est juste un ou deux réveils vite rendormis?

----------


## Redlight

> Planté de drapeau! Minitanko est prévu(e) pour Mai 2023 
> 
> Ya rien de prêt, ya des trucs à prévoir? Je sais pas quoi faire!


- Inscrit toi en crèche des maintenant si ce mode de garde t'intéresse
- Cherche une sage femme et faite un entretien prénatal ou vous pourrez poser vos question
- Au début tu as pas mal de paperasse à faire c'est relou mais ça se calme après
- Si tu as plusieurs maternité près de chez toi n'hésites pas à t'y rendre, visiter et certaines font des réunions d'informations très utile. Si vous voulez accoucher à l’hôpital publique il faut t'y prendre très très tôt.

Dormir plus bof, profite surtout de la vie à deux effectivement. De toute manière au bout de 3 jours vous aller être éclaté de fatigue. Mais profitez des grasses mat et des siestes crapuleuses parce que après...  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Une césarienne programmée ça se fait très bien. Pensez à votre projet d'accouchement.


Le projet d'accouchement ça me paraissait tellement vague au début. J'ai jamais compris comment tu devais choisir ton mode d'accouchement sans savoir à quoi t'attendre. Ca se fait tout au long de la grossesse pour être finaliser autour du 7 ou 8ieme mois.


@oldnoobie : je remonte un peu le fil. Vous ne pourrez pas interféré avec son orientation sexuelle. Tout ce que vous pourrez faire c'est lui mettre des obstacles et lui compliqué la vie si vous voulez faire de lui un hétéro pour X raisons. Le meilleurs choses à faire c'est l'accompagner le mieux possible et de lui donner tout l'amour possible. N'écoute donc pas ta femme. D'ailleurs certaines études assez récente revèle que c'est en partie déterminé à l'etat de foetus.

Ta femme est psy mais elle est incapable de voir l'éléphant au milieu du salon, elle rejette son fils. Tu dis ne pas vouloir le privé de sa mère, en attendant il est privé d'une bonne mère. C'est pas la première fois que tu t'exprimes je t'avais déjà lu ici il y a plusieurs mois et le problème que tu décris n'a pas évoluer d'un yota. Ma seule crainte pour ton fils c'est que sa mère récupère la garde si tu la quittes parce que par défaut c'est souvent comme ça. Je serai toi je me renseignerai sur comment garder la garde en cas de divorce. Car si elle refuse de voir la vérité quand tu la confrontes...

Bon courage en attendant.

----------


## Railgun

> - Inscrit toi en crèche des maintenant si ce mode de garde t'intéresse


Et si tu vis en RP, et que tu veux une AssMat, tu t'y prends 6 mois avant, donc un peu après l'écho T1.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> d'un yota.


 :Cryb:

----------


## Stratosfear

> Et si tu vis en RP, et que tu veux une AssMat, tu t'y prends 6 mois avant, donc un peu après l'écho T1.


Pas qu'en RP, c'est un peu partout pareil.

Quel que soit le mode de garde choisi, il faut s'y prendre le plus tôt possible.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Et si tu vis en RP, et que tu veux une AssMat, tu t'y prends 6 mois avant, donc un peu après l'écho T1.


Tout dépend des coins.

Nous on a regardé les nounous un mois avant. Pas la naissance mais 1 mois avant d'en avoir besoin. Et on en avait trouvé plusieurs. ˆˆ

----------


## snipx

> Tout dépend des coins.
> 
> Nous on a regardé les nounous un mois avant. Pas la naissance mais 1 mois avant d'en avoir besoin. Et on en avait trouvé plusieurs. ˆˆ


Cte provocation !  ::w00t::

----------


## theclaw

> Cte provocation !


Ca devait être les meilleures sans aucun doute  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

> Ca devait être les meilleures sans aucun doute


Etant donné que ça se passe très bien avec la petite, qu'elle ne dit rien quand je change se horaires ( qui sont déjà pas stable a cause de mon boulot) de la veille pour le lendemain quand on change ma commande, et qu'elle ne dit rien non plus quand madame arrive en retard à la recup a cause de pb de transport ( au contraire elle dit qu'elle comprend parfaitement les aleas du boulot/des transports)...

Je dirais qu'effectivement c'est une des meilleurs.  ::trollface::

----------


## theclaw

> Etant donné que ça se passe très bien avec la petite, qu'elle ne dit rien quand je change se horaires ( qui sont déjà pas stable a cause de mon boulot) de la veille pour le lendemain quand on change ma commande, et qu'elle ne dit rien non plus quand madame arrive en retard à la recup a cause de pb de transport ( au contraire elle dit qu'elle comprend parfaitement les aleas du boulot/des transports)...
> 
> Je dirais qu'effectivement c'est une des meilleurs.


Réponse classique "oh pour moi ça va". Ca n'en fait pas la meilleure  ::P: 

Mais tant mieux pour toi  ::):

----------


## wiotts

> Planté de drapeau! Minitanko est prévu(e) pour Mai 2023 
> 
> Ya rien de prêt, ya des trucs à prévoir? Je sais pas quoi faire!


Si la maternité n'est pas juste à côté, pense à bien payer les pompiers pour leur calendrier, qu'ils se souviennent où est ta maison, on ne sait jamais  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

> Réponse classique "oh pour moi ça va". Ca n'en fait pas la meilleure 
> 
> Mais tant mieux pour toi


Disons que je pense avoir plus d'arguments pour dire que c'est une bonne, que toi pour dire que c'est une mauvaise..  ::siffle::  


Et c'est pas toi qui parle tout le temps de "mafia des nounous" ?  ::P: 


M'enfin tout ça pour dire qu'en RP, on peut trouver des nounous sans s'y prendre 6 mois à l'avance, et des biens. ^^
Après j'imagine que ça dépend des coins niveau dispo.

----------


## SuperLowl

> M'enfin tout ça pour dire qu'en RP, on peut trouver des nounous sans s'y prendre 6 mois à l'avance, et des biens. ^^
> Après j'imagine que ça dépend des coins niveau dispo.


Je pense que globalement, d'après les posts ici mais aussi les échanges avec pas mal de parents ici ou là, t'as l'air d'être plus l'exception que la règle. RP ou pas d'ailleurs.

Et dans tous les cas, il vaut s'y prendre à l'avance que se dire que 1 mois avant c'est large et avoir une mauvaise surprise. Ca ne coûte rien de plus, ça sécurise une place (en théorie), ça évite d'avoir à gérer ça quand on découvre juste la parentalité (avec la fatigue qui va avec).
J'y vois quand même un gros inconvénient : si bébé est déjà né, on peut un peu tester le feeling avec l'AM.

----------


## LeLiquid

Je suis tout à fait d'accord.

Tu noteras d'ailleurs que je n'ai jamais dis qu'un mois c'était large ou que ça ne servait à rien de s'y prendre à l'avance. Je voulais juste nuancer le propos qui était quand même plutôt radical.

----------


## Redlight

On en a fait l'expérience. 

On s'est fait recaler d'une place en crèche à Bourg La Reine. On avait de toute façon prévu de déménager. On s'inscrit sur liste d'attente à Franconville pour une commission en octobre : on était 280 sur +300 demandes pour 4 places dispo. La prochaine commission c'était février pour une place en septembre.

On a contacté des diziaines d'assmat la plupart booké ou pas dispo les mercredis. On a épluché celle pas trop loin de chez nous. On a fait 3 entretiens vraiment pas terrible. Par chance en changeant de ville on a trouvé une nana super bien et pas loin. On l'a trouvé en septembre pour un début en novembre, au 5 mois de la petite. Mais on a du contacter une trentaine d'assmat je dirais. Ma compagne en a pleuré par peur de laisser la petite à n'importe qui. Son tarif est un peu plus élevé mais la sécurité de la petite n'a pas de prix.

Et encore on était chanceux, son boulot a bien voulu qu'elle reprenne le travail en télétravail tout en s'occupant de la petite donc des micro journée. On a pu rechercher plus longtemps.

----------


## Ithilsul

Je voulais poser une question sur les crèches parentales puisqu'on était sur liste d'attente et on a une place qui vient de se libérer.

Mais ce soir, petit bout (2,5 ans) s'est cassé la gueule du canapé, s'est mangé la table basse sous le menton et a *[trigger warning : grosse blessure buccale]* les 4 dents du bas qui se sont déplacées vers l'avant et sont en partie sorties.  :Sweat: 

Passage aux Urgences, rien à faire de particulier si ce n'est consulter un dentiste en urgence. 
Ils ont prescrit du Paracétamol mais il refuse de prendre quoi que ce soit et je le comprends, il doit être sévèrement, même si là une fois rentré à la maison, il n'a plus dit grand chose, se contentant de ne plus parler.

J'espère qu'il ne s'est rien flingué de définitif et que le dentiste saura remettre un peu les choses en place..... 
Ça se remet, hein ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Jack Bonheur

Je sais pas, j'avais vraiment les dents en vrac quand j'étais petit (mauvais gênes... limite ca sortait aussi, et sans me viander sur la table basse), l'orthodontiste a attendu que je sois passé aux définitives pour me faire une cure intensive d'appareil, bagues, et autres arrachages pour faire de la place.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ça se remet, hein ?


Euh...
Tu parles des 4 dents du bas, ce sont les incisives c'est ça ? Elles bougent beaucoup ? Ton fils arrive à manger quand même ?

À mon avis pour ses dents de lait il n'y a pas grand chose à faire. Il va falloir qu'il attende ses dents définitives pour récupérer une vraie dentition. Mais j'espère me tromper...

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Je sais pas, j'avais vraiment les dents en vrac quand j'étais petit (mauvais gênes... limite ca sortait aussi, et sans me viander sur la table basse), l'orthodontiste a attendu que je sois passé aux définitives pour me faire une cure intensive d'appareil, bagues, et autres arrachages pour faire de la place.


Du coup ton pseudo c'est en rapport avec tes dents en fait ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ithilsul

> Euh...
> Tu parles des 4 dents du bas, ce sont les incisives c'est ça ? Elles bougent beaucoup ? Ton fils arrive à manger quand même ?
> 
> À mon avis pour ses dents de lait il n'y a pas grand chose à faire. Il va falloir qu'il attende ses dents définitives pour récupérer une vraie dentition. Mais j'espère me tromper...


La question était en fait assez rhétorique et pour avoir un peu d'espoir mais comme toi je suis assez pessimiste sur ça. 
C'est arrivé hier soir après le repas donc on n'a pas encore vu les conséquences sur l'alimentation : il vient de réussir à prendre son biberon en adaptant un peu la position. Reste que oui, ce sont les incisives donc ça risque de poser un problème pour tout ce qui est "croquer" sans parler des problèmes éventuels avec la parole puisqu'il risque de perdre les dents qui servent d'appui à la langue...
On va essayer de voir un dentiste en urgence aujourd'hui.

Edit : après une petite inspection matinale il pourrait ne s'agit que d'une canine qui elle est clairement sortie vers l'avant. Les incisives ont l'air moins touchées qu'il ne paraissait hier, mais la piscine de sang dans laquelle elles baignaient n'aidait pas à bien voir.  ::unsure::

----------


## Teocali

Je te conseille de chercher un cabinet pedodentiste, des fois qu'il y'en ai un dans ta région. Je sais qu'il y'a un sur Lyon (c'est là que j'emmène mes minots) mais c'est p'tet un peu loin pour toi :/

----------


## fishinou

"Pourquoi l'acheter alors qu'on peut le commander à Noël ?"

Bon, vivement qu'ils sachent  ::XD::

----------


## Bart

Putain y a *5* saisons des Pyjamasques...

Tuez-moi.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Courage face à cette épreuve. 


Tu connais les Octonautes ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Bart

Non, mais heureusement c'est sur Prime, il n'y va pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ah c'est plus sur Netflix ? Tristesse...  ::XD::

----------


## Bart

Les 2 apparemment, mais on n'a "que" Prime, Disney+ et Canal+  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Les 2 apparemment, mais on n'a "que" Prime, Disney+ et Canal+


Disney+ hein... tu devrais anticiper et regarder Bluey  ::ninja::

----------


## Ckao

Bluey ça passe aussi sur la 5 le matin, je suis fan  ::wub::

----------


## Teocali

> Courage face à cette épreuve. 
> 
> 
> Tu connais les Octonautes ?


honnetement, je prends les Octonautes sans soucis face aux pyjamasques... Quand il était petit, je le foutais devant Puffin rock en VO, et c'était cool, mais maintenant ça le fait chier. Dommage.

Il a eu sa période Peppa Pig aussi, mais j'ai shooté ça très très fort.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Peppa Pig tu peux survivre quelques semaines quand même.  ::XD:: 
Puffin Rock euh... ouais là c'est vraiment pour les tous petits quand même. Mais dans mes souvenirs c'est pas violent, voir carrément d'un effet narcotique.

----------


## Teocali

> Peppa Pig tu peux survivre quelques semaines quand même.


Ah mais au reste aussi, hein. Mais a tout prendre, je préfère encore les pyjamasques a Peppa Pig




> Puffin Rock euh... ouais là c'est vraiment pour les tous petits quand même. Mais dans mes souvenirs c'est pas violent, voir carrément d'un effet narcotique.


C'est mignon, calme, reposant et bien dessiné. Je préfère ça aux pyjamasque  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pat'Patrouille, Pat'Patrouille, 
J'en ai vraiment plein les couilles...

----------


## Teocali

> Pat'Patrouille, Pat'Patrouille, 
> J'en ai vraiment plein les couilles...


Je préfères la version anglaise "Papa troll"

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Okoo les mecs, Okoo...

----------


## Nonork

Vous connaissez Blippi ? Moi oui, merci les grands parents  ::cry::

----------


## Maximelene

> Bluey ça passe aussi sur la 5 le matin, je suis fan


J'en peux plus de Bluey. Au début je trouvais ça adorable, mais plus je regarde, plus je vois à quel point les parents sont des lavettes qui se font marcher dessus par leurs filles jusqu'à l'humiliation la plus totale, sans jamais poser la moindre limite. J'ai envie de baffer Bandit un épisode sur deux.

C'est con, parce qu'à côté de ça, c'est vraiment souvent mignon.

----------


## fishinou

Perso j'ai jamais eu de soucis avec pyjamask ou Pat patrouille. Et depuis que mes enfants on eu une période Power Rangers, j'irais même jusqu'à trouver que les DAs suscité sont regardable.

Putain mais qu'est-ce-que c'est nul cahier power rangers  ::o:  même prix au 8eme degré c'est intolérable  :Vibre: 

Bref, après en terme de DA "intelligent" on est quand même bien lotis en 2022, les Octonauts et dérivés c'est quand même pas mal par exemple.

----------


## Primopuelle

> "Pourquoi l'acheter alors qu'on peut le commander à Noël ?"
> 
> Bon, vivement qu'ils sachent


Mon pti m'a sorti l'inverse :

"Tu sais, tu n'aura peut-être pas tout les jouets de ta liste"
"Oui, bha le reste on pourra l'acheter en magasin c'est pas grave hein" (4 ans)

----------


## theclaw

> Perso j'ai jamais eu de soucis avec pyjamask ou Pat patrouille. Et depuis que mes enfants on eu une période Power Rangers, j'irais même jusqu'à trouver que les DAs suscité sont regardable.
> 
> Putain mais qu'est-ce-que c'est nul cahier power rangers  même prix au 8eme degré c'est intolérable 
> 
> Bref, après en terme de DA "intelligent" on est quand même bien lotis en 2022, les Octonauts et dérivés c'est quand même pas mal par exemple.


Octonauts c'est extra, et instructif en plus.

----------


## NaliReverse

On est tous confinés à la maison pour cause de covid et Peppa Pig a bien tourné ce matin avec la petite de 3 ans et demi, j'en peux plus  :Vibre: 
Par contre son frère de 8 ans est sur Avatar, bien mieux ça, limite j'ai du mal à me concentrer sur mon taf car j'aimerai regarder avec lui.

Je continu à bosser car je tousse énormément mais à part ça pas de fièvre ou autre donc je n'ai pas demandé un arrêt et pendant les réunions ça me sauve les dessins animés.
Mon mari lui le vit plus mal le covid, 39 de fièvre malgré le paracétamol, c'est une loque sur le canapé  ::P: 
Les enfants sont asymptomatiques comme la dernière fois, un peu de toux histoire de dire de temps en temps mais à part ça ils sont en pleine forme  ::|:

----------


## Magnarrok

Ah nous en ce moment c'est Mighty Express ( :Gerbe:  ) et Story Bots. Ce dernier est vraiment pas mal et on apprend des trucs tout en étant marrant.

Sinon entre les pat patrouille qu'il regarde régulièrement (voir même religieusement) et les Octonauts il a eu sa période *Les Enquêtes Sauvages* et *Big Tree City*. Visuellement elles sont superbes. Et BTC est vraiment très drôle (je veux le 4x4 du Major Hérisson !).

----------


## fishinou

> Mon pti m'a sorti l'inverse :
> 
> "Tu sais, tu n'aura peut-être pas tout les jouets de ta liste"
> "Oui, bha le reste on pourra l'acheter en magasin c'est pas grave hein" (4 ans)


 :Mellow2:

----------


## Ventilo

En ce moment les enfants regardent il était une fois l'homme.. Sous couvert d'un programme historique multi chaînes de l'époque, c'est rempli de conneries et en plus c'est très violent par moment.

La violence en Histoire est normale mais elle mérite d'être expliquée, la on a des gens qui se massacrent sans trop d'explication.

On perd énormément de minutes sur des scenettes connes avec les personnages qui se tapent dessus ou draguent des filles, aucune contextualisation.

Et après 'Louis xiv revoque l'edit de Nantes. Image suivante nouvelle favorite.

On s' est lancé la dedans sans regarder avant, les gosses aiment certes, mais c'est vraiment une mauvaise approche de l'histoire.

Et ils ont été traumatisé par la mort de Maestro a la préhistoire et l'assassinat de Cesar. (fans d'asterix)

----------


## Max Pictave

L'ensemble des "Il était une fois ... " mérite d'être regardé, avant de passer sur les "C'est pas sorcier"  ::love:: .

C'est très généraliste, disons que c'est pour résumer en un épisode, donc ils n'ont pas forcement le temps de bien tout présenter. Les "Découvreurs" sont mieux présenter, si tu veux enchaîner avec. Idem pour les "Explorateurs".

Mais il ne faut pas hésiter à leur demander ce qu'ils ont retenu, à la fin de l'épisode et à leur réexpliquer. C'est ce que je faisais avec mon neveu et il y en avait besoin, parfois ! 

Pour la violence.. Ca date des années 70/80, en vu de ce qu'il passait à l'époque, ça reste "soft"  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il était une fois la vie, ça démarre super hard il me semble. Genre ça t'explique le système immunitaire et paf, d'un coup pour mettre le boxon, la leucémie.

----------


## Wobak

> L'ensemble des "Il était une fois ... " mérite d'être regardé, avant de passer sur les "C'est pas sorcier" .
> 
> C'est très généraliste, disons que c'est pour résumer en un épisode, donc ils n'ont pas forcement le temps de bien tout présenter. Les "Découvreurs" sont mieux présenter, si tu veux enchaîner avec. Idem pour les "Explorateurs".
> 
> Mais il ne faut pas hésiter à leur demander ce qu'ils ont retenu, à la fin de l'épisode et à leur réexpliquer. C'est ce que je faisais avec mon neveu et il y en avait besoin, parfois ! 
> 
> Pour la violence.. Ca date des années 70/80, en vu de ce qu'il passait à l'époque, ça reste "soft"


Heuuuuu alors nous on a regardé celui sur la reproduction. Ahem. C'était pas glorieux, de mémoire.

----------


## Ithilsul

Je refuse qu'on dise du mal des "Il était une fois... l'Homme".  :Sweat:  

C'est forcément assez expédié mais je trouve que c'est une bonne introduction à l'Histoire pour des petits.

Je dois encore avoir les VHS chez ma mère... 

Ceci dit, il n'y a pas très longtemps, j'avais regardé des "Il était une fois... la Vie" et c'était beaucoup moins bien que dans mon souvenir. Ou alors c'est le prisme d'adulte critique.


Ici (2,5 ans) on a consenti à le mettre sur des courts métrages indépendants, comme "L'Odyssée de Choum". C'est sa mère qui le lui a pris et l'a regardé avec lui mais de ce que j'ai vu, c'est magnifique et tout mignon.  :Mellow2: 
Ça fait probablement "élitiste" ou bobo mais on a été assez dégoûtés par les productions "classiques" comme "Sam le Pompier" ou les différentes
Sans compter qu'à son âge, c'est forcément à dose très homéopathique, du genre 1 fois par semaine au mieux.
Il préfère regarder le journal d'Arte.  :Indeed: 


Ah et je vous parlais de l'accident dentaire de la semaine dernière. Finalement c'est une "simple" fracture d'un os vestibulaire de la mâchoire. Les dents déplacées peuvent se remettre un peu avec consolidation de la fracture. Reste une dent (qui est finalement une incisive, mais son déplacement la fait paraître plus grosse et nous a fait la confondre avec la canine) qui est peut-être un peu en sursis vu qu'elle a plus bougé que les autres. Dans tous les cas, normalement aucune conséquence sur les dents définitives qui feront leur chemin tout seul. Ouf ! 

L'accident des dents, c'était mercredi.
Eh bien pour compléter, dimanche.... LA VARICELLE §!§!!  :Vibre:

----------


## Flad

> Je refuse qu'on dise du mal des "Il était une fois... l'Homme".  
> 
> C'est forcément assez expédié mais je trouve que c'est une bonne introduction à l'Histoire pour des petits.
> 
> Je dois encore avoir les VHS chez ma mère... 
> 
> Ceci dit, il n'y a pas très longtemps, j'avais regardé des "Il était une fois... la Vie" et c'était beaucoup moins bien que dans mon souvenir. Ou alors c'est le prisme d'adulte critique.
> 
> 
> ...


Même si 2ans et demi c'est un peu tôt, il y a Mouk en très bon dessin animé.

----------


## Redlight

Perso je kiffe toujours il était une fois la vie. J'ai hâte de les matter avec elle.

----------


## Primopuelle

Enseignante de notre fils covidée... Et on a prévu un goûter d'anniversaire demain. Vous feriez quoi vous ? Evidemment on hésite à annuler mais on se dit que si c'est annuler le goûter pour qu'ils se contaminent de toute façon à l'école c'est un peu dommage. D'un autre coté on ne veut pas être responsable d'un cluster. Le fait qu'il n'y ait plus aucune contrainte à l'école nous fait quand même nous dire que 3 heures chez nous versus les journées à l'école + cantine +bus ça pèse pas beaucoup. 
C'est chiant. Et on doit recevoir la famille samedi prochain... On espérait enfin avoir un anniversaire normal, ça fait 2 ans qu'on a rien fait pour lui.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Pff, cas covid dans la classe, tous les enfants y sont retournés, personne ne porte de masque alors bon... on fera le test comme cas contact ce soir ou demain... ou pas... Mais franchement ça circule tellement donc à part tout refermer, je crois que là faut pas se battre contre. Encore et toujours faire attention aux personnes qui pourraient y être plus sensibles et fragiles (_aka_ les vieux).

----------


## fishinou

> Enseignante de notre fils covidée... Et on a prévu un goûter d'anniversaire demain. Vous feriez quoi vous ? Evidemment on hésite à annuler mais on se dit que si c'est annuler le goûter pour qu'ils se contaminent de toute façon à l'école c'est un peu dommage. D'un autre coté on ne veut pas être responsable d'un cluster. Le fait qu'il n'y ait plus aucune contrainte à l'école nous fait quand même nous dire que 3 heures chez nous versus les journées à l'école + cantine +bus ça pèse pas beaucoup. 
> C'est chiant. Et on doit recevoir la famille samedi prochain... On espérait enfin avoir un anniversaire normal, ça fait 2 ans qu'on a rien fait pour lui.


Tu préviens les parents que tu maintiens en expliquant tout ce que tu as dis ici, que tu veux pas priver ton fils mais que vous comprendrez que certains enfants ne viennent pas ... Ensuite chaque parent prends ses responsabilités  :;): 
Moi dans ce cas précis j'enverrai mon gamins chez toi yolo si il est dans la classe de ton fils, comme tu dis ça change pas grand chose maintenant.

Par contre pour le WE d'après, peut être prévoir une séance test en famille le jeudi/vendredi ^^

----------


## Primopuelle

Globalement c'est ce qu'on pensait faire.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu fais un goûter avec test PCR à l'entrée

----------


## Bah

> Globalement c'est ce qu'on pensait faire.


Nous on gère toujours ce genre de trucs comme ça. Même si on n'a pas de diagnostique. Faut que les gens aient toutes les infos et soient à l'aise de prendre la décision qu'ils veulent.

----------


## Primopuelle

On se prendrait aussi moins la tête si on avait pas le repas de famille la semaine suivante. Si annuler le goûter nous assurait de ne pas avoir à annuler ce repas avec des gens qu'on a pas vu pour certains depuis plus d'un an, on annulerait. Mais là, si on annule le goûter et que finalement on se fait contaminer via l'école, on aura "tout perdu". C'est une équation de plus en plus compliqué à résoudre je trouve (l'année dernière on se serait même pas posé la question, jamais on aurait organisé de goûter).

----------


## Railgun

3ème bronchiolite en deux mois pour Minirailgun. Passage aux urgences, prescription de ventoline et autres medicaments pour l'asthme du nourisson.

Youpi, Minirail est (peut-être) asthmatique !  :Emo:

----------


## Lhylia

Bon courage, je suis passée par là pour mon second, un conseil allez voir un pneumologue pediatrique. On a galéré pdt des années à aller voir a chaque fois un doc en urgence pour qu'il nous prescrive un seul flacon de ventoline (il était ss traitement de fond) qu'on donnait car la situation avait tendance à partir en live (en plus il choppait tt ce qui traine, autant dire que j'étais chez le doc/urgences 1 semaine sur 2). Depuis qu'on est allé voir le pneumologue pediatrique on a un vrai protocole adapté à mon loulou et la situation reste ss contrôle et on a une ordonnance renouvelable de ventoline. Après il grandit aussi (et l'asthme a des chances de partir ds notre cas) mais en termes de stress et qualité de vie ça n'a rien à voir avec avt notre rdv avec le spécialiste !

----------


## Doniazade

> Ici (2,5 ans) on a consenti à le mettre sur des courts métrages indépendants, comme "L'Odyssée de Choum". C'est sa mère qui le lui a pris et l'a regardé avec lui mais de ce que j'ai vu, c'est magnifique et tout mignon. 
> Ça fait probablement "élitiste" ou bobo mais on a été assez dégoûtés par les productions "classiques" comme "Sam le Pompier" ou les différentes
> Sans compter qu'à son âge, c'est forcément à dose très homéopathique, du genre 1 fois par semaine au mieux.
> Il préfère regarder le journal d'Arte.


Je suis à la bourre mais tu aurais d'autres exemples de courts métrages ? MiniLoutre a bientôt 3 ans et pour l'instant, à part des comptines sur Youtube, il a jamais regardé quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Magnarrok

Je dirais là :

https://www.lesfilmsdupreau.com/ensalles_m.php

Il y a l'âge associé aux films.

----------


## Supergounou

> "L'Odyssée de Choum"


Je viens de regarder et effectivement c'est assez cool, ça devrait plaire à mon fils de 3 ans. Par contre sur la vidéo que j'ai trouvé il y a deux très-court-métrages juste avant, dont 1 qui est assez hardcore (_la baleine et l'oiseau_), à éviter je pense.

----------


## Playford

> Je suis à la bourre mais tu aurais d'autres exemples de courts métrages ? MiniLoutre a bientôt 3 ans et pour l'instant, à part des comptines sur Youtube, il a jamais regardé quoi que ce soit.


La baleine et l'escargote.

C'est très joli et pleins d'émotions (attention, il y a un passage avec un requin qui peut faire un peu "peur" avec des gros guillemet, mais ça passe vite.

----------


## Tyra

> La baleine et l'escargote.
> 
> C'est très joli et pleins d'émotions (attention, il y a un passage avec un requin qui peut faire un peu "peur" avec des gros guillemet, mais ça passe vite.


J'allais le citer. Mon fils l'a vu a 3 ans au cinéma (passage avec le requin dont il se souvient encore) et la semaine dernière à 5 ans (_en fait le requin, ça va_)
Très sympa comme film !

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Même si 2ans et demi c'est un peu tôt, il y a Mouk en très bon dessin animé.


Le petit Gruffalo et sa suite, ainsi que Monsieur Bout de Bois sont tout à fait recommandables également

----------


## Nonork

C'est étonnant la sensibilité différente selon chaque enfants, le mien à 3 ans et quelques avait eu très peur de la grande roue emportée par le vent au début de l'Odyssée de Choum par exemple

----------


## Oldnoobie

> 3ème bronchiolite en deux mois pour Minirailgun. Passage aux urgences, prescription de ventoline et autres medicaments pour l'asthme du nourisson.
> 
> Youpi, Minirail est (peut-être) asthmatique !


Je vais rejoindre le conseil judicieux à envisager à court terme, de Lhylia : allez consulter un/une pneumopédiatre. 
Je plussoie son constat, on a eu enfin une prise en charge adaptée de notre fils et la ribambelle de traitements, de fond ET ponctuels, qui forment l'indispensable béquille de fin août à fin mai chaque année. 
Nébulisations (1 à 2 produits) puis ventoline, sérétide / flixotide, Zythromax en traitements de fond, solupred et autres en cas de crise, voire même la cuillère de miel en cas de toux sèche (bien brosser les dents) et je suis même allé jusqu'à mettre un oignon émincé sous son lit ... 
S'il fallait sacrifier un bouc pour qu'il puisse dormir au lieu de tousser toute la nuit, la chèvre de Jurassic Park ce serait un conte pour enfants à côté de ce que lui réserve. 
Et contrairement à ce qu'on espérait, trois ans de crèche n'auront pas permis de "faire son immunité", là depuis le 28 août dernier, PtiNoobie n'a pas toussé la nuit pendant à peu près 2 à 3 semaines. Donc malade deux tiers du temps dès qu'on n'est plus en été.
Et en effet on a galéré bien un an et demi entre les pédiatres etc... avant la providentielle pneumopédiatre.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Putain y a *5* saisons des Pyjamasques...
> 
> Tuez-moi.


Pat Patrouille
Pat Patrouille de l'Air
Pat Patrouille Maritime
Super Pat Patrouille
Pat Patrouille à Motos
Pat Patrouille Médiévale
Pat Patrouille Truckers

C'est .... un vaste univers... pourtant je préfère ça à ce qu'il essaie de regarder en ce moment : Ninjago, Bakugan, Pokemon, Dinosaur King, etc... sont des dessins animés 7+ que Netflix place en suggestions et qui donc accrochent facilement le pti bonhomme. Sauf qu'en fait c'est très con, bourré de combats, de violence, et finalement de l'idée qu'on règle tout par des rapports de force. Après la Pat Patrouille, les Octonauts, les Enquêtes Sauvages etc... qui mettent en avant la compréhension d'un problème et la mise en oeuvre de sa résolution, ces DA 7+ qui ne sont que des combats contre des adversaires redondants représentent une régression "intellectuelle" et un encouragement à se bastonner pour le plaisir... 

C'est la plaie pour ne pas le laisser dessus, à 4 ans et demi c'est pas adapté, je suis arrivé à le mettre sur un docu animalier, pour le moment il est à fond dessus, je vais regarder si je ne peux pas carrément bannir l'affichage des vignettes de DA violents, et lui dire que c'est plus diffusé. Il regarde parfois avec Maman pas forcément à côté, ou parce qu'un cousin plus grand qui connait lui montre, et derrière on sort les rames pour rattraper le coup...


Sinon, Robocar Poli c'est pas mal du tout pour les plus jeunes.

----------


## Ventilo

Ça se règle par le compte Netflix

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je veux pas faire paniquer dans les chaumières mais dans mon coin cette semaine un décès et une réa de deux heures (sur le long terme pas sur que ce soit mieux) de deux bébés autrement en bonne santé atteints de bronchiolite, que les parents comme moi ont fait traîner à la maison en attendant que ça passe.


Fesez gaffe les copains.

----------


## Playford

> Pat Patrouille
> Pat Patrouille de l'Air
> Pat Patrouille Maritime
> Super Pat Patrouille
> Pat Patrouille à Motos
> Pat Patrouille Médiévale
> Pat Patrouille Truckers


T'as oublié Pat' Patrouille Mission Dino  :Cell: 

Et éventuellement les sauvetages extrêmes et les épisodes spéciaux la grande course et mission voltige. Et le film.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Diantre, à taper au boulot je fais à la va-vite et en effet j'avais oublié tout ça. Pourtant je me les ai suis tapé aussi....

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Je veux pas faire paniquer dans les chaumières mais dans mon coin cette semaine un décès et une réa de deux heures (sur le long terme pas sur que ce soit mieux) de deux bébés autrement en bonne santé atteints de bronchiolite, que les parents comme moi ont fait traîner à la maison en attendant que ça passe.
> 
> 
> Fesez gaffe les copains.


Merci du tuyau.

J'abuse, mais tu peux peut être nous glisser quelques symptômes histoire qu'on dresse les oreilles ?  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Non je ne peux pas  ::): . J'ai juste eu le tuyau par une infirmière roulante qui est venue remplacer chez nous et était au bout de sa vie car c'est elle qui était là pour la réa à rallonge.

----------


## Supergounou

> J'abuse, mais tu peux peut être nous glisser quelques symptômes histoire qu'on dresse les oreilles ?




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tiens puisqu'on parle de choses réjouissantes, j'ai eu une alerte de l'ANSM aujourd'hui, apparemment il y a aussi une recrudescence de cas d'infections par staphylocoque doré, qui ont déjà tué 3 bébés en France et 11 en Angleterre. Désolé, là par contre je n'ai pas d'image explicative, mais pensez toujours: *fièvre + altération de l'état général = médecin*.

----------


## Lhylia

Oui il faut faire gaffe et je regrette que les docs ne fassent pas suffisamment de prévention sur ce qu'il faut regarder et les signes concrets quand ça part en live. Après ils sont surchargés etc mais globalement ça permet de prendre la situation plus tôt et généralement ça améliore grandement les choses. Pour ce qui est des symptômes c'est généralement une bonne perte d'appétit (moins de la moitié du bib), un bon rhume (mais pas forcément de fièvre), et le fait que bébé "tire" (il creuse au niveau des côtes et vers le cou de façon prononcée) qd ça commence à être plus avancée qd tu observes ton gamin respirer au niveau du ventre c'est "bizarre" je crois qu'ils appellent ça la bascule de je sais pas quoi, enfin tu voies que c'est pas comme d'hab. S'il respire vite au repos. C'est vraiment au niveau respiratoire qu'il faut être vigilant et attentif. Généralement tu passes une vrai nuit de m*** aussi bébé qui se réveille, pas bien. Le fait de sur élever bébé lui fait du bien... après j'ai investi ds un saturometre pédiatrique sachant il me semble que la sat commence à descendre pas tt de suite (genre au début bébé compense le fait qu'il ait du mal a respirer). Après en cas de doute j'appelle le samu, j'ai tj été bien conseillée pour ma part et si j'ai un gros doute je préfère aller aux urgences pour rien plutôt que de passer à côté de quelque chose. Qd ça touche la respiration ça peut pas attendre le lendemain le doc.

Et bien laver le nez de bébé évidemment, ça aide plus qu'on ne le croit (et à la seringue à partir de 6 mois c'est qd même plus efficace je trouve)

----------


## SuperLowl

Alors déjà, un GRAND MERCI pour l'image.  :;): 




> mais pensez toujours: *fièvre + altération de l'état général = médecin*.


Là par contre, ça parait évident sur le papier mais le problème c'est qu'à plein d'endroits (chez moi en tout cas), ça suit pas côté médecins.
Quand je suis allé aux urgences pour mon petit de même pas 18 mois, qui n'est pas descendu à moins de 39 de fièvre pendant 1 semaine, refusait ses repas solides et ne finissait pas ses biberons, pleurait à la moindre occasion, avait des cacas mous voire liquides et avait des nuits très hachées, on m'a demandé pourquoi je venais consulter au lieu d'attendre.

Je me suis répété que le personnel soignant est dans une situation hyper compliquée depuis bien trop longtemps maintenant pour éviter de m'énerver. C'était pas simple.

----------


## Pelpel

Sur Twitter il y a un médecin qui bosse aux urgences pédiatriques qui a fait un certain nombre de threads pour tout ce qui concerne les maladies des enfants et comment gérer ça :





https://twitter.com/NightHaunter/sta...21826163888128

Il a aussi fait un bouquin, aucune idée de ce que ça vaut, ça fait quelques années que je ne suis plus concerné :

----------


## Railgun

> Je veux pas faire paniquer dans les chaumières mais dans mon coin cette semaine un décès et une réa de deux heures (sur le long terme pas sur que ce soit mieux) de deux bébés autrement en bonne santé atteints de bronchiolite, que les parents comme moi ont fait traîner à la maison en attendant que ça passe.
> 
> 
> Fesez gaffe les copains.


Merci Jeckhyl, je dormais trop bien les nuits dernières, grâce à toi je vais pouvoir paniquer, faire des insomnies, et geeker ou rattraper du taf à la bourre tout la nuit  ::lol::

----------


## LeLiquid

> Je veux pas faire paniquer dans les chaumières mais dans mon coin cette semaine un décès et une réa de deux heures (sur le long terme pas sur que ce soit mieux) de deux bébés autrement en bonne santé atteints de bronchiolite, que les parents comme moi ont fait traîner à la maison en attendant que ça passe.
> 
> 
> Fesez gaffe les copains.


Quelle horreur..


Pourquoi cette remarque sur la réa ? Ca laisse des sequelles lourdes au bébé ?

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Tiens puisqu'on parle de choses réjouissantes, j'ai eu une alerte de l'ANSM aujourd'hui, apparemment il y a aussi une recrudescence de cas d'infections par staphylocoque doré, qui ont déjà tué 3 bébés en France et 11 en Angleterre. Désolé, là par contre je n'ai pas d'image explicative, mais pensez toujours: *fièvre + altération de l'état général = médecin*.


C'est pas la scarlatine?

J'ai une petite nièce par alliance atteinte en ce moment, et un cousin (adulte) a été malade en octobre dernier, je pensait c'était une maladie ancienne disparue, moi  ::O: 

A regarder sous google, on dirait qu'il y a une augmentation récente des cas.

[EDIT] ah non, streptocoque, pas staphylocoque, encore un autre truc  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Primopuelle

> Alors déjà, un GRAND MERCI pour l'image. 
> 
> 
> 
> Là par contre, ça parait évident sur le papier mais le problème c'est qu'à plein d'endroits (chez moi en tout cas), ça suit pas côté médecins.
> Quand je suis allé aux urgences pour mon petit de même pas 18 mois, qui n'est pas descendu à moins de 39 de fièvre pendant 1 semaine, refusait ses repas solides et ne finissait pas ses biberons, pleurait à la moindre occasion, avait des cacas mous voire liquides et avait des nuits très hachées, on m'a demandé pourquoi je venais consulter au lieu d'attendre.
> 
> Je me suis répété que le personnel soignant est dans une situation hyper compliquée depuis bien trop longtemps maintenant pour éviter de m'énerver. C'était pas simple.


De toute façon, je sais pas pour vous mais chez nous c'est une catastrophe niveau suivi du médecin traitant. Quand j'étais enfant, je suis né en 85, lorsqu'on tombait malade mes parents pouvaient m'amener chez le médecin le soir même, ou il pouvait venir le lendemain chez nous ou même appeler SOS médecin qui passait dans la journée. Pour vous donner une idée, en temps normal avec mon médecin traitant on doit prendre rdv sur maiia. Y'a rien avant 3/4 jours dans les meilleurs période. Il est "joignable" par téléphone de 8 à 9h, si on arrive à l'avoir forcément on a l'impression de le déranger (ce qui est forcément le cas) et on arrive parfois a arracher un rdv le midi ou en fin de journée. Résultat, quand un des gosses tombent malade, on prend rdv pour dans 4 jours en espérant que ça aille mieux d'ici là, ce qui est souvent le cas. Nos enfants sont de fait, jamais auscultés ou presque. Et quand on parle de malade c'est minimum fièvre, perte d'appétit. On est pas du genre à aller chez le médecin pour un rhume. 
Actuellement ça fait 1 mois que notre médecin traitant est injoignable. Impossible de prendre rdv sur Maiia, tout est bloqué, il a comme disparu. On est seul. Dans ce laps de temps nos enfants sont tombés malades 3 fois (oui en 1 mois mais pas chacun). On serre les fesses, impossible de trouver un rdv médecin ailleurs (tout est automatisé via des plates-forme qui bloquent les "nouveaux" patients"). Encore aujourd'hui, mon petit a 39,5° depuis hier. On "attend" de voir, et on sait pas vraiment ce qu'on pourra faire si lundi on est au même point. On doit s'estimer heureux d'avoir trouver du doliprane je suppose. C'est ça le quotidien de beaucoup de parents vis à vis de la santé de leurs enfants, on est seul en réalité.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Quelle horreur..
> 
> 
> Pourquoi cette remarque sur la réa ? Ca laisse des sequelles lourdes au bébé ?


Juste une précision, quand je parle de réa, je ne parle pas du service, mais d'un réanimation avec massage et ventilation sur arrêt cardio respiratoire.

Le cerveau peut être moins oxygéné durant ce geste que naturellement. Sur une réa qui a duré deux heures, c'est inquiétant.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Je suis à la bourre mais tu aurais d'autres exemples de courts métrages ? MiniLoutre a bientôt 3 ans et pour l'instant, à part des comptines sur Youtube, il a jamais regardé quoi que ce soit.


Récemment il a adoré "Grosse colère" qui est très bien et a en plus un super intérêt éducatif puisqu'il apprend à gérer la colère, on s'en sert souvent. C'est une adaptation d'un livre de l'école des loisirs que certain•e•s connaissent peut-être déjà. 
D'ailleurs pour revenir sur ce qui a été dit par Nonork sur la sensibilité variable, je l'ai justement constaté en allant deux fois au ciné voir Grosse Colère, justement. Parmi les autres courts-métrages diffusés il y en a un du même studio avec le même personnage qui fait face à des frayeurs sorties de son imagination au moment du coucher : l'armoire qui devient un personnage inquiétant, les rayures des rideaux qui deviennent des serpents (heureusement colorés et pas agressifs)... J'ai d'ailleurs trouvé que c'était assez hardos pour les petits. Eh bien le mien n'a pas moufté (peut-être ne réalisait-il pas complètement) alors que dans la salle, des plus grands qui devaient avoir 4-6 ans criaient d'inquiétude. Et pourtant, lors de la seconde session ciné, avec un public similaire... aucun cri, j'en étais surpris.




> Je viens de regarder et effectivement c'est assez cool, ça devrait plaire à mon fils de 3 ans. Par contre sur la vidéo que j'ai trouvé il y a deux très-court-métrages juste avant, dont 1 qui est assez hardcore (_la baleine et l'oiseau_), à éviter je pense.


Très bonne remarque. Effectivement "La baleine et l'oiseau" a un graphisme plus sombre et agité. Je n'en ai vu que quelques images mais ma compagne avait tendance à le zapper ainsi que l'autre, mettant directement Choum. Encore qu'il semble que ce soit bien passé la dernière fois. 




> Le petit Gruffalo et sa suite, ainsi que Monsieur Bout de Bois sont tout à fait recommandables également


Je confirme pour "Monsieur Bout-de-Bois" qu'il avait bien aimé. Bon il faut s'attendre à l'entendre repéter "Monsieur Bout-de-Bois, Monsieur Bout-de-Bois" souvent les jours suivants.  :tired:  Même si je l'avais moins apprécié de mon côté, je lui avais trouvé des longueurs.




> Ça se règle par le compte Netflix


J'allais demander/proposer de faire comprendre à l'algorithme Netflix que tu n'en veux pas en usant / abusant des "je n'aime pas" sur les fiches des dessins animés concernés.

----------


## Khremy

> https://www.mpedia.fr/content/upload...tobre21-VF.jpg


Pour les prémas la bronchiolite c'est urgences direct en fonction de l'âge corrigé.
On a fait l'amère expérience de l'appel au 15, tombé sur un mec qui n'en n'avait rien à faire, qui n'a pas pris en compte l'âge + préma de la petite et nous a dit de rester tranquilles en nous culpabilisant parce que les symptômes étaient légers.

Au final on est allé aux urgences quand même, ils ont appliqué la procédure (hospitalisation obligatoire une nuit en observation indépendamment des symptômes) et ça a finalement donné 9 jours d'hospitalisation pour qu'elle arrête de désaturer.

Des fois, le 15, c'est franchement pas la joie.

----------


## SuperLowl

> De toute façon, je sais pas pour vous mais chez nous c'est une catastrophe niveau suivi du médecin traitant. Quand j'étais enfant, je suis né en 85, lorsqu'on tombait malade mes parents pouvaient m'amener chez le médecin le soir même, ou il pouvait venir le lendemain chez nous ou même appeler SOS médecin qui passait dans la journée. Pour vous donner une idée, en temps normal avec mon médecin traitant on doit prendre rdv sur maiia. Y'a rien avant 3/4 jours dans les meilleurs période. Il est "joignable" par téléphone de 8 à 9h, si on arrive à l'avoir forcément on a l'impression de le déranger (ce qui est forcément le cas) et on arrive parfois a arracher un rdv le midi ou en fin de journée. Résultat, quand un des gosses tombent malade, on prend rdv pour dans 4 jours en espérant que ça aille mieux d'ici là, ce qui est souvent le cas. Nos enfants sont de fait, jamais auscultés ou presque. Et quand on parle de malade c'est minimum fièvre, perte d'appétit. On est pas du genre à aller chez le médecin pour un rhume. 
> Actuellement ça fait 1 mois que notre médecin traitant est injoignable. Impossible de prendre rdv sur Maiia, tout est bloqué, il a comme disparu. On est seul. Dans ce laps de temps nos enfants sont tombés malades 3 fois (oui en 1 mois mais pas chacun). On serre les fesses, impossible de trouver un rdv médecin ailleurs (tout est automatisé via des plates-forme qui bloquent les "nouveaux" patients"). Encore aujourd'hui, mon petit a 39,5° depuis hier. On "attend" de voir, et on sait pas vraiment ce qu'on pourra faire si lundi on est au même point. On doit s'estimer heureux d'avoir trouver du doliprane je suppose. C'est ça le quotidien de beaucoup de parents vis à vis de la santé de leurs enfants, on est seul en réalité.


La pédiatre qui suit notre petit, c'est rdv 3 mois à l'avance. Les médecins aux environs, c'est 1 semaine voire 1 mois.
Et les urgences pédiatriques de la ville n'acceptent aucune entrée si on n'est pas envoyés par un médecin ou par le 15.

Encore une fois, je leur jette pas la pierre. Je pense qu'on connait tous leur situation. Mais ouais, en tant que parents, c'est pas toujours simple.

----------


## Lhylia

Pour ceux qui habitent vers Lyon il y a aussi les consultations chez sos médecin ds leur locaux, les créneaux st pas ouverts super à l'avance et ça permet une consultation rapidement (ds la demi journée/journée je crois). Bref ça m'a aidé régulièrement car il consulte aussi le soir, le WE et ça évite les urgences. 

Bon courage à tous !

----------


## LeLiquid

> Juste une précision, quand je parle de réa, je ne parle pas du service, mais d'un réanimation avec massage et ventilation sur arrêt cardio respiratoire.
> 
> Le cerveau peut être moins oxygéné durant ce geste que naturellement. Sur une réa qui a duré deux heures, c'est inquiétant.


Merci pour les précisions.

J'imagine un petit nourisson en massage cardiaque pendant 2h.  :Emo:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je ne suis (heureusement) pas dans en pédiatrie (moi je suis plutôt dans une spécialité où les réanimations sont souvent jugées déraisonnables) mais j'imagine que sur des enfants tu ne lâches pas l'affaire comme ça.

----------


## Bart

Pas tant que t'as des pouces  ::ninja::

----------


## Railgun

> J'imagine un petit nourisson en massage cardiaque pendant 2h.


Je ne chiale pas souvent, mais là, je n'ai pas pu m'en empêcher. J'ai sans cesse l'image de mon petit bouchon en massage cardiaque pendant deux heures et dont le bien être est irrémédiablement endommagé.

----------


## Tyra

Ca me rappel mon 2ème (5 ans maintenant), Bronchiolite à 6 mois, 1 semaine d'hospitalisation sous aide respiratoire. J'avais fait un baby blues, j'ai su que je l'aimais à ce moment là. Je ne souhaite ça à personne (pas d'aimer son fils mais l'hospit'). Maintenant il est sous traitement de fond seretide et vento pour les crises mais il vit sa vie.

----------


## Railgun

On peut reparler de pat' patrouille ?  ::cry::

----------


## LeLiquid

Je vous ai raconté quand ma femme était enceinte de 5 mois et en réanimation à cause du covid, et qu'à un moment on m'a fait sortir pour probablement aller l'intuber ? Et que je risquais donc de perdre ma fille à naitre et ma femme ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je ne chiale pas souvent, mais là, je n'ai pas pu m'en empêcher. J'ai sans cesse l'image de mon petit bouchon en massage cardiaque pendant deux heures et dont le bien être est irrémédiablement endommagé.


Je suis vraiment, complètement désolé. Pardon pardon.

----------


## Railgun

> Je vous ai raconté quand ma femme était enceinte de 5 mois et en réanimation à cause du covid, et qu'à un moment on m'a fait sortir pour probablement aller l'intuber ? Et que je risquais donc de perdre ma fille à naitre et ma femme ?


Je suis vraiment désolé pour toi et j'espère que tout s'est bien passé au final. 

Je compatis, parce que ma femme a fait une MFIU suite au covid  ::(: . Je passais sur ce sujet à l'époque en posant des questions sur l'éducation d'un petit bébé qui n'est jamais né.  ::cry:: 

Edit Jeckhyl, tu n'y es pour rien et au contraire, ton emssage est salutaire. Je vois trop de parents one-again.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Je suis vraiment désolé pour toi et j'espère que tout s'est bien passé au final. 
> 
> Je compatis, parce que ma femme a fait une MFIU suite au covid . Je passais sur ce sujet à l'époque en posant des questions sur l'éducation d'un petit bébé qui n'est jamais né. 
> 
> Edit Jeckhyl, tu n'y es pour rien et au contraire, ton emssage est salutaire. Je vois trop de parents one-again.


Oui tout s'est "bien" passé, la petite et la maman vont bien finalement, ce furent juste les pires heures de ma vie. Mais c'est passé ! C'est bien pour ça que je me permet de mettre un  ::ninja:: 


Par contre, désolé d'apprendre ce qui est arrivé de ton coté.. J'aurai su j'aurai fermé ma bouche. Désolé.

----------


## Railgun

C'est passé aussi, LeLiquid. Il n'y a pas de problème. Je ne peux pas trop pleurer ce qui s'est passé alors que j'ai un bebe de 5 mois adorable.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est pas la scarlatine?


Alors là ça dépasse mon domaine de compétence, d'autant que j'ai lu l'alerte en vertical. Mais oui il y a un rapport avec la scarlatine si je me souviens bien. Je peux creuser un peu si tu veux.

----------


## fishinou

> On peut reparler de pat' patrouille ?

----------


## Magnarrok

Pour Noël (mais pas que) il y a des livres (lu par Marlène Jobert) à lire absolument à nos mioches (et écouter éventuellement) ? 

Pour du 5 ans le mioche  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Marlène Jobert lit très bien, mais les livres racontés par François Morel (l'humoriste) sont vraiment au top. 

Ici on a l'énorme crocodile



et Pierre et le loup



Ils mélangent un texte très rigolo, et des musique vachement sympa, le résultat est tellement bon que même en tant qu'adulte au bout de la 271ème audition, tu trouve ça cool.

Pierre et le Loup est également un excellent éveil aux instruments de musique (chaque personnage est joué par un instrument).
Dans le même genre tu as l'ancien, excellent mais très long Piccolo, Saxo et Compagnie. Vieux mais indémodable. Mais moins rigolo que les François Morel  ::): .



_On en a vraiment plein l'dos, plein le dos, plein le dos, on en a vraiment plein l'dos de l'énorme crocodile..._

----------


## Primopuelle

Pierre et le Loup ça marche encore.  ::): 
Mon pti bout de 4 ans adore la version de Gerard Philippe (celle sans doute de l'enfance de beaucoup de canard).

----------


## Bart

Y a une version Jacques Brel aussi de mémoire.

----------


## Redlight

> Je veux pas faire paniquer dans les chaumières mais dans mon coin cette semaine un décès et une réa de deux heures (sur le long terme pas sur que ce soit mieux) de deux bébés autrement en bonne santé atteints de bronchiolite, que les parents comme moi ont fait traîner à la maison en attendant que ça passe.
> 
> 
> Fesez gaffe les copains.


Et moi je repense à notre connasse de pédiatre. Elle a vu notre fille de 6 mois deux fois, une fois pour un vaccin. La seconde quelques semaines plus tard parce qu'elle toussait depuis près d'une semaine, une toux bien sèche. Un nuit elle avait du mal à dormir à cause de son nez obstrué (impossible de gardé la tétine par exemple), un sommeil très agité avec réveil en pleur soudain et surtout une respiration qui sifflait bien comme il fallait et une voix rauque. Pas de fièvre mais elle commençait à trainer des symptômes sans améliorations et un comportement pas habituel.

On décide de prendre rdv pour 48h plus tard. Heureusement le sifflement c'est calmé le lendemain. Mais la pédiatre nous a tenu un discours du style : "j'ai besoin de voir les enfants qui en ont vraiment besoin", "je suis très chargé en ce moment".
Non abrutie t'es la pour t'assurer que l'on ne vas pas engorger les urgences de l’hôpital du coin d'ici quelques jours. C'est ton rôle de faire tampon et d'éviter à nos enfants d'aller aux urgences. Tant mieux si c'est finalement bénin et si t'es overbooké t'as pas un créneau de libre tous les 2 jours. Enfin t'évitera de taper la discute à la mère de ta patiente précédente pendant 15 min si t'es vraiment pressé.

C'était la dernière fois qu'on est allé la voir.

----------


## NaliReverse

Salut les canards,

Je cherche un poste cd/mp3 pour ma fille de 3 ans et demi pour Noël.
J'ai repéré deux modèles, je voulais savoir si certains parmi vous les avaient et en étaient content, ou si vous aviez d'autres modèles à recommander.

Le premier

Le deuxième

Elle aimerait avoir un micro donc il faut au moins une prise aux pour en rajouter un si non fournis.

----------


## Playford

J'ai le deuxième (quasiment, le design des touches est légèrement différent mais la forme, le dessin et les couleurs sont les même).

Le son est correct pour ce à quoi c'est destiné et c'est facile d'utilisation même si la position de certaines touches sont discutables (genre la touche de switch off/CD/radio placer à l'arrière donc à allumer à l'aveugle). 

Le plus gros truc qui m'a fait tiquer c'est qu'il est super sensible au saut piste pour le CD. Bon, il est pas sur un meuble d'une grande stabilité à la maison mais il suffit de sauté un peu fort à coté pour interrompre la lecture.  ::(: 

A noté aussi que le câble d'alimentation n'est pas très long.

Donc ça fait le taf mais c'est pas une dinguerie non plus.

----------


## NaliReverse

Merci pour le retour. 
Ma fille sera du genre a sauter à côté et n'est pas très délicate.
Comme en plus il faudrait rajouter le micro sur le deuxième je vais peut-être partir sur le premier au final (et je préfère le design).

----------


## Supergounou

Pareil, j'ai le second, offert à mon fils il y a 2 mois pour ses 2 ans. Ça fait le taf même si le son est pas ouf pour une oreille avertie.
Par contre lui en a absolument rien à foutre, il l'a à peine utilisé 2 fois pour regarder le CD tourner  :Emo:

----------


## Next

DFDJ spécial parents : la boite de sérum phy de marque distributeur qui passe de 2 à... 3€.  ::O:  Et ca c'est quant on en trouve.
J'ai repéré le rayon bien achalandé chez Lidl désolé mais je vais faire du stock pour l'hiver, en plus c'est encore à 2€ chez eux.

----------


## Supergounou

Ah, chez nous c'est toujours 1€99 la boite de 40 Physiodose, et on a un stock de fou.

----------


## Next

Profites-en, si ça augmente chez moi ya pas de raisons que ça augmente pas chez les autres.
C'est pas la crise pour tout le monde.  ::(:

----------


## Supergounou

Nous on les vend  ::P: 
Et tant qu'on ne les vend pas à perte, on restera à 1€99. C'est du produit d'appel, on ne fait quasiment aucune marge dessus. Comme les couches, ou le lait infantile.

----------


## Maomam

Hola,
Après une éternité sans poster sur le forum, je viens jeter un oeil fébrile sur ce sujet pour trouver des astuces de survie avec un bébé.
Ma fille est née le 19 novembre et on continue d'apprendre à cohabiter à 3 avec ma femme.

Première question : est-ce que vous avez déjà eu le cas d'un bébé qui pousse très souvent, très bruyamment et avec très peu de succès (gaz et plus si affinité) ? Je pense que ça doit être désagréable pour elle et c'est extrêmement bruyant, la nuit surtout  ::P: 
Bouillotte ? Massage ? Cochon-pendu ?

Merci !

----------


## Ithilsul

> Hola,
> Après une éternité sans poster sur le forum, je viens jeter un oeil fébrile sur ce sujet pour trouver des astuces de survie avec un bébé.
> Ma fille est née le 19 novembre et on continue d'apprendre à cohabiter à 3 avec ma femme.
> 
> Première question : est-ce que vous avez déjà eu le cas d'un bébé qui pousse très souvent, très bruyamment et avec très peu de succès (gaz et plus si affinité) ? Je pense que ça doit être désagréable pour elle et c'est extrêmement bruyant, la nuit surtout 
> Bouillotte ? Massage ? Cochon-pendu ?
> 
> Merci !


Hola, et adieu parce vous n'allez plus avoir de vie, pendant un temps allant de plusieurs mois à plusieurs années selon comment ça se passe et le relais que vous avez.  :^_^: 
Mais félicitations quand même ! (et surtout bon courage  ::ninja:: ).
Concernant les problèmes de la petite, c'est probablement lié au système digestif assez immature.
Deux choses essentielles pour essayer de la soulager :
- couchée sur le dos, lui replier les jambes sur le ventre puis appuyer ses cuisses/genoux sur son ventre en faisant des mouvements dans le sens des aiguilles d'une montre. C'est supposé aider le transit et atténuer constipation et coliques, même si à titre personnel, je n'avais pas constaté beaucoup de bénéfices.
- la porter sur ton avant-bras : ta main entre ses jambes, l'allonger sur le ventre de sorte que sa tête vienne reposer sur/près du creux de ton coude. Là le bénéfice avait été un peu plus notable, ça soulageait bien le mien et lui permettait d'avoir un peu de répit sur ses problèmes de ventre...


Et encore une fois : bon courage.  ::siffle::

----------


## Maomam

Ah ah  :^_^: 
C'est trop tard pour la rendre je pense.

Merci du tuyau, on a essayé le massage dans le sens des aiguilles d'une montre, sur le ventre, avec les jambes pliées, une jambe après l'autre, le résultat était bof.
Par contre, jamais testé de la porter sur le bras, j'essaierai !

Un truc qui avait bien marché pour débloquer la situation c'était la prise de température rectale  ::ninja:: 
La digue était bien rompue mais on va éviter de recommencer.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> - la porter sur ton avant-bras : ta main entre ses jambes, l'allonger sur le ventre de sorte que sa tête vienne reposer sur/près du creux de ton coude. Là le bénéfice avait été un peu plus notable, ça soulageait bien le mien et lui permettait d'avoir un peu de répit sur ses problèmes de ventre...
> 
> Et encore une fois : bon courage.


Je vais valider toute cette partie de ton message.  :^_^:

----------


## Supergounou

Le message est effectivement une bonne chose à faire, ça devrait la soulager un peu. Aussi, si tu n'as pas peur de mettre un peu la main au portefeuille, tu peux trouver des "médicaments" qui vont l'aider. 

Des probiotiques déjà. Un nourrisson possède un tube digestif complètement stérile à sa naissance, et il va falloir des mois voir des années pour qu'il se constitue une flore intestinale digne de ce nom. Ça joue aussi sur le système immunitaire, d'une pierre deux coup, et cet hiver, crois moi qu'elle va avoir besoin de se protéger, encore plus que d'habitude. Perso j'aime bien le P2 baby de chez Aragan, c'est 6 gouttes à lui donner tous les jours pendant 20j, par exemple en même temps que les gouttes de vitamine D.

La vitamine D, parlons-en. Les versions remboursées par la sécurité sociale (ZymaD, Adrigyl) sont de mauvaises qualités, c'est pour ça qu'elles coutent si peu cher, et elles peuvent détraquer le tube digestif du nourrisson. Ça peut valoir le coup d'essayer de l'arrêter sur quelques jours (seulement quelques jours hein, la vitamine D c'est super important pour les gamins !), voir s'il y a amélioration. Si c'est le cas, tu en trouveras de meilleure qualité en pharmacie, celle de Pediakid par exemple.

Niveau phytothérapie, il existe des mélanges de plantes qui vont accélérer le transit du bébé et lui donner un apport en fibre. Je pense notamment au Bébé Gaz de chez Pediakid, qui semble tout indiqué pour les symptômes que tu exposes. Ce sont des sticks à dissoudre dans un biberon ou dans de l'eau, matin et soir.

Enfin, le lait. Je ne sais pas si ta femme allaite ou si vous utilisez du lait en poudre, mais si c'est le cas, ça peut valoir le coup de tenter de changer de lait infantile. Par exemple il y a de très bons résultats avec le lait de chèvre. Là il faudra tâtonner jusqu'à trouver le bon, ça peut prendre du temps.

Et félicitations  :;):

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Mince, le ZymaD la pédiatre vient de nous dire d'en caler une fois par semaine 14 gouttes aux trois lardons jusqu'à "*" ans !

*Ce poste est amené à être complété par Tinya quand elle passera sur le forum, merci de votre patience. Pour votre santé : buvez, mangez et bouger mais pas en même temps.

----------


## Wobak

Félicitations Maomam !




> La vitamine D, parlons-en. Les versions remboursées par la sécurité sociale (ZymaD, Adrigyl) sont de mauvaises qualités, c'est pour ça qu'elles coutent si peu cher, et elles peuvent détraquer le tube digestif du nourrisson. Ça peut valoir le coup d'essayer de l'arrêter sur quelques jours (seulement quelques jours hein, la vitamine D c'est super important pour les gamins !), voir s'il y a amélioration. Si c'est le cas, tu en trouveras de meilleure qualité en pharmacie, celle de Pediakid par exemple.


No offense, mais source ?

----------


## Ithilsul

> Mince, le ZymaD la pédiatre vient de nous dire d'en caler une fois par semaine 14 gouttes aux trois lardons jusqu'à "*" ans !
> 
> *Ce poste est amené à être complété par Tinya quand elle passera sur le forum, merci de votre patience. Pour votre santé : buvez, mangez et bouger mais pas en même temps.


Oh, ici c'est le même dosage mais par réparti en doses quotidiennes : 2 gouttes tous les jours (jusqu'à il y a 6 mois c'était 3 gouttes mais les recommandations nationales ont semble-t-il changé il y a environ un an). Les 2 ou 3 pédiatres qu'on a eus ont toujours parlé en doses quotidiennes.

Par contre je ne sais pas jusqu'à quel âge, ça ne nous a pas été précisé. Je parierais sur au moins 3 ans (2,5 ans ici).

----------


## Primopuelle

Après je crois que ça dépend des régions. L'hiver chez nous (Pas-de-Calais) c'est encore 1 ampoule par trimestre et 1 ampoule durant printemps/l'été (mes enfants ont 4 et 8 ans).

----------


## fishinou

> Mince, le ZymaD la pédiatre vient de nous dire d'en caler une fois par semaine 14 gouttes aux trois lardons jusqu'à "*" ans !
> 
> *Ce poste est amené à être complété par Tinya quand elle passera sur le forum, merci de votre patience. Pour votre santé : buvez, mangez et bouger mais pas en même temps.


C'est pour votre pays où y'a jamais de soleil ça ! Nous c'est une ampoule en hiver et roulez jeunesse ^^

----------


## Supergounou

> Mince, le ZymaD la pédiatre vient de nous dire d'en caler une fois par semaine 14 gouttes aux trois lardons jusqu'à "*" ans !
> 
> *Ce poste est amené à être complété par Tinya quand elle passera sur le forum, merci de votre patience. Pour votre santé : buvez, mangez et bouger mais pas en même temps.


J'en donne aussi à mes enfants, c'est pas un soucis pour tout le monde hein, dans 98% des cas ça passe tout seul. Mais ça peut être quelque chose à creuser, si le bébé a des problèmes digestifs il faut chercher d'où ça vient, et la vitamine D "bas de gamme" peut en être la cause.




> No offense, mais source ?


Aucune désolé. Simplement mon expérience, et diverses formations en la matière. C'est une histoire d'assimilation, la "mauvaise" vitamine D est moins bien assimilée par notre organisme, surtout s'il est déjà fragile de base (comme celui d'un nourrisson). Donc moins de passage systémique, plus de pertes dans les intestins, et donc problèmes digestifs. Par exemple, j'ai eu le cas il y a pas longtemps d'un bébé qui avaient les même symptômes que la fille de Maomam. Juste le fait de changer de marque a résolu son problème (ZymaD vers Adrigyl ou l'inverse, je ne sais plus).

Dans tous les cas, ça peut être une option à vérifier, simplement en arrêtant quelques jours le traitement, ça ne coute rien et si ça peut régler le problème, banco.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Après je crois que ça dépend des régions. L'hiver chez nous (Pas-de-Calais) c'est encore 1 ampoule par trimestre et 1 ampoule durant printemps/l'été (mes enfants ont 4 et 8 ans).


Ça dépend surtout du médecin qui prescrit  ::ninja:: 
Mais globalement on tend vers des prises moins fortes mais de plus en plus rapprochées, tout le long de l'année.

----------


## Maomam

> Félicitations Maomam !


Merci ! 

Elle prend du lait en poudre, Guigoz Optipro (le même qu'on nous a filé à la maternité).
On a changé d'eau déjà, pour de la moins minéralisée, mais je pense que c'est surtout un problème de synchro pousse-sphincter :D

Merci pour les conseils de compléments, je vais regarder ça.

Ici c'est bien ZymaD x2 gouttes/jour et apparemment il faut continuer à en donner jusqu'à 18 ans  ::P: 
Je suis dans le Nord faut dire.

----------


## Redlight

> Aucune désolé. Simplement mon expérience, et diverses formations en la matière. C'est une histoire d'assimilation, la "mauvaise" vitamine D est moins bien assimilée par notre organisme, surtout s'il est déjà fragile de base (comme celui d'un nourrisson). Donc moins de passage systémique, plus de pertes dans les intestins, et donc problèmes digestifs. Par exemple, j'ai eu le cas il y a pas longtemps d'un bébé qui avaient les même symptômes que la fille de Maomam. Juste le fait de changer de marque a résolu son problème (ZymaD vers Adrigyl ou l'inverse, je ne sais plus).


Ca m'intéresse aussi car on file de l'adrygil à la petite : 4 gouttes pendant 3 mois et 2 gouttes depuis (elle a 6 mois). Du coup je me suis renseigné un peu. ZymaD et Adrigyl sont la même Vitamine D : la D3. La meilleure à priori car la mieux assimilé. La ZymaD a meilleur réputation car plus excipients d'origine naturel. Le problème avec l'Adrigyl c'est le butylhydroxytoluène (possible perturbateur endocrinien). Sauf que j'ai la notice sous les yeux et il n'en est pas fait mention (non plus sur le site Vidal).

Info datée ou erronée ?

Reste la saccharine qui entre dans la composition. Mais bon elle prend 2 gouttes par jours pas une dosette dans son café.

----------


## Ckao

4 gouttes d'Adrygil? C'est étonnant, auparavant on donnait 3 gouttes mais il y a eu des cas de surdose et c'est maintenant 2 gouttes par jour.

----------


## Redlight

> Merci ! 
> 
> Elle prend du lait en poudre, Guigoz Optipro (le même qu'on nous a filé à la maternité).
> On a changé d'eau déjà, pour de la moins minéralisée, mais je pense que c'est surtout un problème de synchro pousse-sphincter :D
> 
> Merci pour les conseils de compléments, je vais regarder ça.
> 
> Ici c'est bien ZymaD x2 gouttes/jour et apparemment il faut continuer à en donner jusqu'à 18 ans 
> Je suis dans le Nord faut dire.


Perso on était parti sur la Mont Roucous. L'une des moins minéralisé du marché (29mg/L de résidu à sec). Sauf que son pH est légèrement acide. Au bout de quelques selles liquide j'ai tenté une eau au alentour de 7.3pH. Ca c'est mieux passé ensuite.
Après c'est un bébé il faut que son système digestif se forme. On a passé quelques soirée à essayer de lui faire différente manipulation pour libérer des gaz. Et surtout elle se tapait des hoquet quasi systématique. C'est finit maintenant. Au global on a de la chance, c'est un gouffre à bouffe / lait et elle n'a eut aucun reflux depuis qu'elle est née.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 4 gouttes d'Adrygil? C'est étonnant, auparavant on donnait 3 gouttes mais il y a eu des cas de surdose et c'est maintenant 2 gouttes par jour.


C'était les premières semaines.

----------


## Maomam

Ah le hoquet... Elle en a pas mal aussi. Même pendant la grossesse en fait.
Par curiosité, c'était quelle eau ?

Après, j'ai conscience que c'est passager. Elle est encore toute neuve, mais ça me brise le coeur de l'entendre pousser comme une dingue et gémir pendant des heures.

----------


## fishinou

C'est fini la dose d'hépar dans le bibi ?

----------


## Redlight

> Ah le hoquet... Elle en a pas mal aussi. Même pendant la grossesse en fait.
> Par curiosité, c'était quelle eau ?
> 
> Après, j'ai conscience que c'est passager. Elle est encore toute neuve, mais ça me brise le coeur de l'entendre pousser comme une dingue et gémir pendant des heures.


L'important c'est pas la marque c'est la source : nous on prenait celle du grand Barbier commercialisé notamment par Learder Price en région parisienne sous la marque Volcania (mais qui peut provenir de 2 autres sources) et une autre marque dont je ne me souviens plus du nom. Par exemple il faut faire attention pour la cristaline. Elle peut provenir de 12 sources différentes et selon la région ou tu te trouves elle peut ne pas être recommandé pour les bébé (trop de résidu).

On a déménager et j'ai plus de Volcania du coup on est passé sur la Mont Blanc qui est assez similaire.


Pour le hoquet vu que c'était systématique on a tenté une séance d'ostéo : ça à servi a que dalle.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> C'est fini la dose d'hépar dans le bibi ?


C'est pour votre pays où y a pas d'eau ça ! Nous avec l'eau de fonte des neiges, les gamins ont naturellement la chiasse ^^

 ::ninja::  :back-to-back:

----------


## fishinou

C'est bien du coup, a nous tous les avantages, et vous tous les inconvénients  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Ca m'intéresse aussi car on file de l'adrygil à la petite : 4 gouttes pendant 3 mois et 2 gouttes depuis (elle a 6 mois). Du coup je me suis renseigné un peu. ZymaD et Adrigyl sont la même Vitamine D : la D3. La meilleure à priori car la mieux assimilé. La ZymaD a meilleur réputation car plus excipients d'origine naturel. Le problème avec l'Adrigyl c'est le butylhydroxytoluène (possible perturbateur endocrinien). Sauf que j'ai la notice sous les yeux et il n'en est pas fait mention (non plus sur le site Vidal).


Niveau excipients je ne pourrai pas t'aider désolé, je ne suis pas assez compétent en la matière. Ça m'étonnerait par contre que les labos mettent un perturbateur endocrinien dans des gouttes pour des gamins, mais bon, apparemment il y a des substances cancérigènes dans le Doliprane suspension buvable, donc bon, c'est toujours difficile de mêler le vrai du faux dans ce genre de cas. À mon sens, Adiaryl vs. ZymaD, ça ne fait peu de différence. Les deux sont du cholécalciférol, les deux ont le même dosage. Ça peut valoir le coup de passer de l'une à l'autre s'il existe des problèmes intestinaux, mais à part ça RAS.

Par contre ce qu'il faut retenir à mon avis, c'est que les 2 marques sont synthétiques, moins chère à produire et à vendre qu'une vitamine naturelle (c'est pour ça que la sécu la rembourse, c'est comme le fer et plein d'autres trucs), et de moins bonne qualité, ce qui induit une moins bonne assimilation, donc un effet atténué et un risque de problèmes digestifs. Si vous voulez un bon produit pour vos petits, achetez votre vitamine D.




> C'est fini la dose d'hépar dans le bibi ?


Ah oui très juste, j'ai oublié ça. Si constipation, hépar pour le biberon.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ouais enfin mollo sur l'hépar, hein.

----------


## NaliReverse

Oui l'hépar ça peut aider si le bébé n'a pas fait depuis plusieurs jours mais c'est juste une dose mélangée avec l'eau habituel pas un biberon entier.

Avec les nôtres nous utilisions les biberons Mam ceux-là, un peu casse-pied à nettoyer mais on avait vu une amélioration avec notre fils qui avait beaucoup de coliques.
Après il faut s'armer de patience, les premiers mois peuvent être compliqués.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Ouais enfin mollo sur l'hépar, hein.


C'est du bluff. C'est la seule eau de source que j'aime bien (je trouve les autres dégueulasses). Du coup les fois où j'en bois on pense que j'ai la chiasse. Alors que non.  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

> si le bébé n'a pas fait depuis plusieurs jours


Au bout de 3j sans rien, l'idéal c'est quand même d'aller consulter un médecin.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Du coup les fois où j'en bois on pense que j'ai la chiasse.


C'est l'inverse !  :^_^:

----------


## LeLiquid

Ha oui tu as raison.  ::XD:: 

On pense que je suis détraqué du bide quoi.

Alors que mon transit est absolument parfait.  :Cigare: 

Ca fait vraiment quelque chose l'hepar ? Perso quand j'en siffle je vois d'effet.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ca fait vraiment quelque chose l'hepar ? Perso quand j'en siffle je vois d'effet.


C'est toujours pareil, seul je suis pas sûr que ça va te faire courir aux toilettes. Mais ça, + ça, + ça, + ça... faut mettre toutes les chances de son côté.

----------


## Magnarrok

Et pour un petit garçon de 5 ans ça fonctionne toujours l'Hepar ? Ça fait 2 fois sur 3 dernièrement que le petit se retrouve bloqué impossible de pousser le pauvre. Heureusement avec une baignoire et de l'eau chaude on arrive à détendre la "viande". 

Il y a 1 an c'était plutôt l'inverse ça fuyait sans qu'il s'en rende compte.

Côté légumes on arrive qu'à lui faire manger la purée verte de Bonduelle sans pomme de terre mais c'est pas facile.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Perso je suis pas fan de l'hépar. Elle ne graisse pas les boyaux, si je pige bien elle alourdit les selles d'où transit accéléré mais si ça suffit pas, ça tord le bide quelque chose de bien. A mon sens il vaut mieux favoriser les fibres par exemple.

----------


## Redlight

Il y a autant de magnésium dans 1L d'Hépar que dans 50g d'amandes. Et Rozana comporte plus de magnésium pourtant vous n'en parlez pas. C'est surtout un argument marketing (même si ça reste une source de magnesium intéressante pour quelqu'un en carence)

Perso je ne donnerai pas de l'Hepar à un bébé vu le forte minéralité et les petits reins pas encore prêt des bébés. Pour les plus grand il y a plein d'aliment pour compléter leur apport en magnésium. Et les pruneaux en cas de constipation.

----------


## Tinya

> Mince, le ZymaD la pédiatre vient de nous dire d'en caler une fois par semaine 14 gouttes aux trois lardons jusqu'à "*" ans !
> 
> *Ce poste est amené à être complété par Tinya quand elle passera sur le forum, merci de votre patience. Pour votre santé : buvez, mangez et bouger mais pas en même temps.


Et ben jusqu'à... Je ne sais pas en fait ! La grande a 7.5 ans, et pour nos 3 enfants la pédiatre nous a dit en octobre dernier : fini les 2 ampoules par ans ; maintenant c'est soit 2 gouttes de ZymaD par jour, soit 14 une fois par semaine. 
J'avoue que j'aimais bien les 2 ampoules par an !  ::|:

----------


## Ventilo

> Et ben jusqu'à... Je ne sais pas en fait ! La grande a 7.5 ans, et pour nos 3 enfants la pédiatre nous a dit en octobre dernier : fini les 2 ampoules par ans ; maintenant c'est soit 2 gouttes de ZymaD par jour, soit 14 une fois par semaine. 
> J'avoue que j'aimais bien les 2 ampoules par an !


Je ne pige pas l'intérêt de la prescription de vitamine D. Les gamins ont des problèmes particuliers de carence ? Vous les enfermez dans des caves ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

Si je prend le cas de mon fils qui dort à 5 ans entre 11h et 12h par nuit avec ses 1m20 et qui prend son bib de lait tous les matins. Bah il est fatigué depuis au moins 2 semaines. Donc de la vitamine D je pense que ça l'aiderait. Après je suis pas pédiatre et il est jamais malade donc comme on va pas chez le médecin il a pas de vitamines D  ::o:

----------


## Woulfo

> Je ne pige pas l'intérêt de la prescription de vitamine D. Les gamins ont des problèmes particuliers de carence ? Vous les enfermez dans des caves ?


Il me semble qu'on manque tous de vitamine D de façon générale (même nous, adultes) et que pour les nourrissons c'est d'autant plus important de ne pas être en carence.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Je ne pige pas l'intérêt de la prescription de vitamine D. Les gamins ont des problèmes particuliers de carence ? Vous les enfermez dans des caves ?


C'EST UN COMPLOT DES VENDEURS DE CHAUSSURES ET DE SLIPS POUR POUVOIR VENDRE DES MODELES PLUS CHERS A DES ENFANTS PLUS GRANDS §§§  :Cell: 

D'AILLEURS DANS "CARENCE EN VITAMINE D", IL Y A "CARENCE" QUI EST L'ANAGRAMME DE "CREANCE" ET "D" COMME DANS "ZYMAD"

COMME PAR HASARD §§§

COMME C'EST BIZARRE §§§

----------


## fishinou

> Je ne pige pas l'intérêt de la prescription de vitamine D. Les gamins ont des problèmes particuliers de carence ? Vous les enfermez dans des caves ?


Une rapide recherche sur ton moteur préféré te renseignerais que le déficit (voir parfois carence) en vitamine D est largement généralisé dans la population française ^^

Donc ça me semble pas déconnant de supplémenter les enfants, au moins en hiver.

Et si on creuse, on trouve des gens pour dire que cela ne concerne pas que la D, mais plein d'autre truc. Respecter tous les AJR avec l'alimentation du français moyen c'est une gageure ...

Enfin bref, moi j'ai confiance aveugle en la pédiatre, donc je fais comme elle dit  ::P:

----------


## Ventilo

Moi aussi, et comme je n'ai rencontré aucun docteur qui préconise des apports de vitamine aux gosses, je me demande quelle est la part géographique et la part commerciale  ::P: 

Pour le coup la lecture de quelques articles ne m'ont pas du tout motivé à foncer chez le docteur  ::P: 

Ca me rappelle les campagnes de pub juvamine, ou lorsque tout le monde te dit de prendre des vitamines parce que t'es fatigué, alors que tu dors 5h par nuit après une soirée passée devant netflix  ::ninja:: 

C'est plus sérieux quand ils parlent de l'ensoleillement trop faible de Paris ou des héritages génétiques.

----------


## Tinya

Chez nous c'est le contraire : dès la maternité ils fournissent la vitamine D et tous les médecins et pédiatres rencontrés s'assurent à chaque rdv (rdv de suivi tous les 6 mois de 2 à 4 ans puis une fois par an) qu'on les donne bien... Comme Fishinou, si la pédiatre nous dit de donner, on donne... j'ai pas le bagage médical pour remettre en question ses ordonnances ou ses conseils, que ce soit en matière de vaccin, de vitamines, etc...

----------


## Woulfo

La même ici, que ce soit en Belgique ou à Toulouse : chaque pédiatre rencontré préconisait la vitamine D.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Chez nous c'est le contraire : dès la maternité ils fournissent la vitamine D et tous les médecins et pédiatres rencontrés s'assurent à chaque rdv (rdv de suivi tous les 6 mois de 2 à 4 ans puis une fois par an) qu'on les donne bien... Comme Fishinou, si la pédiatre nous dit de donner, on donne... j'ai pas le bagage médical pour remettre en question ses ordonnances ou ses conseils, que ce soit en matière de vaccin, de vitamines, etc...


Pareil aussi.
Dès la maternité on a donné les gougouttes parce que le pédiatre hospitalier et pédiatre actuel ont dit de le faire. J'ai pas remis en cause la préscription puisqu'on ne parle que de vitamines D.
Par contre j'ai oublié, lors de la dernière visite, de lui demander si la dose allait toujours : 3 gouttes de ZymaD par jour. On fait la même dose depuis la naissance (15 mois là).

----------


## Kazemaho

Perso, on a completement zappé les vitamines D dont on nous avait parler a la maternite et on s'en est rendu compte a 2 ans suite a une prise de sang pour autre chose qui avait rien a voir. La pediatre nous a dit de bien continuer a lui donné ses complements car sa prise de sang etait parfaite, on s'est regarder avec ma femme et on savait plus ou se mettre...
Du coup, on leur a jamais rien donné a aucun des deux  :^_^:  De toute facon, on aurait oublier un jour sur 2 minimum. On est tres mauvais avec ce genre de routine.
Mais faut dire qu'on avait une alimentation pas du tout commune avec genre 90% de poissons, ca doit jouer.

Apres faut voir si c'est prescrit par defaut par précaution ou si c'est absolument nécessaire. Ca je saurais pas dire. S'il le prescrive, ca peut pas faire de mal de toute facon.

----------


## Supergounou

Encore un coup des lobbyistes qui veulent nous faire croise que la terre est ronde !  :^_^: 

La vitamine D joue sur la calcification osseuse et dynamise le système immunitaire. C'est une vitamine qu'on synthétise naturellement via un contact direct avec le soleil, avec les UVA pour être précis, donc ceux qui ne passent pas à travers une vitre. Pour couvrir les besoins quotidiens en vitamine D, il suffirait de s'exposer quotidiennement une vingtaine de minutes en plein soleil. Mais avec nos modes de vie actuels, sédentarité, déplacements en véhicule exclusif (donc derrière une vitre), et vu la météo en France (quasiment 6 mois sans soleil, je n'ai plus le chiffre exact désolé, mais je crois que c'est la moyenne), il est certain qu'au moins 80% des français sont carencés en vitamine D.

Pour nous, adultes, c'est pas si grave, parce que notre squelette va bien (normalement), et que le système immunitaire, bah, un petit rhume en hiver et ça repart. Chez les gamins ou les vieux en revanche, c'est super important: les enfants pour qu'ils se construisent un bon capital osseux, et les vieux... pour pas qu'ils se cassent le col du fémur à la première chute. Et pis s'ils peuvent combattre eux même les bronchiolites ou la grippes avec un système immunitaire solide, c'est toujours mieux que de surcharger les urgences.

Chaque ordonnance de pédiatre que je vois passer devant moi, il y est prescrit de la vitamine D. Pareil pour les renouvellements de traitement des +60 ans. Et de plus en plus souvent sur les ordonnances d’adultes, on y vient.

Après, la médecine n'est pas figée, et on a été des générations et des générations à grandir sans apport en vitamine D, et on est encore vivants (je crois). Si ça trouve dans 50 ans on découvrira qu'en fait, en s'en fout de la vitamine D, et que les parents de 2020, ahah ces débiles, s'ils avaient su ! Mais aujourd'hui, avec ce que l'on sait du corps humain et de sa physiologie, j'assure: donnez de la vitamine D à vos gamins.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Mais aujourd'hui, avec ce que l'on sait du corps humain et de sa physiologie, j'assure: donnez de la vitamine D à vos gamins.


Intéressant merci. Et ça rejoint effectivement ce que notre pédiatre nous a dit aussi.

Du coup nous on est passés à l'ampoule deux fois par an au lieu des gouttes quotidiennes. Plus simple à gérer. Moins de risque d'oubli le matin quand c'est un peu la course. Moins besoin de se battre quand Mônsieur a décidé que non il a pas envie d'avaler sa p'tite goutte.

----------


## Haraban

Salut à tous,

Je viens en premier lieu m’excuser parce qu’il y a quelques mois j’étais venu poser un message incohérent, virulent, et bourrés de propos alarmistes à propos de la grossesse de ma femme pour notre deuxième enfant. Je m’étais ensuite enfuit sans me retourner et n’avait répondu à personne. Donc voilà désolé pour ça c'était pitoyable.

Mon deuxième fils est finalement né jeudi dernier après une grossesse laborieuse pour ma femme (diabète gestationnel et pleins de soucis de santé qui se sont accumulés sans partir au fur et à mesure des mois de grossesse). Les travaux pour changer toutes les chambres ont été épouvantables aussi, mais on en a vu le bout merci mon dieu.
4.2kg à la naissance, gentil, sage, gros dormeur. Bon, il n’a que 6 jours, ça peut encore changer, mais si ça peut continuer comme ça je serai le plus heureux des papas  ::P:  .

Le retour à la maison se fait en mode hardcore par contre, avec le grand contaminé par une bronchiolite qui a dégénérée en pneumonie. Il crache ses miasmes partout et vomis deux fois par jour, il ne mange quasiment plus rien depuis 48h00. On a réussi à attraper de l’amoxicilline malgré la pénurie mais à chaque fois qu’on lui en fait ingérer il revomi tout. Par contre il s'hydrate bien donc on repousse encore un peu un éventuel passage aux urgences  ::sad::  …

Normalement il a interdiction d’approcher son petit frère mais c’est impossible à tenir réellement : notre maison est toute petite et il a vraiment besoin de rencontrer son frère, c’est très important pour lui. Moi et ma femme avons, évidemment, immédiatement attrapé le microbe et on douille bien violemment. Heureusement que le nouveau à le sommeil lourd parce que c'est le concert des tousseurs dans la maison.
Pour le moment le tout petit est le seul qui résiste à la maladie mais on est très attentif (même quand il finit par s'endormir la nuit on ne dort que d'un œil de peur qu'un glaire soudain lui obstrue la gorge ou qu'il s'étouffe à cause d'une régurgitation  ::cry::  ).

----------


## fishinou

Félicitations, force et courage !!!

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Eh bah bon courage Haraban !

----------


## Ckao

Wow, bon courage à vous en effet!

----------


## Magnarrok

Belle entrée en la "matière" dis donc !  :Gerbe:

----------


## Ventilo

> .   il suffirait de s'exposer quotidiennement une vingtaine de minutes en plein soleil


Du coup des gamins qui passent sur la journée 2h de récréation dehors c'est bon non ?
Ou ça s'entend 20 mn au soleil tout nus ? 
Même moi je vois le soleil 20mn par jour  ::huh::

----------


## Tyra

Moi, j'en suis très loin des 20 minutes par jour.

----------


## Supergounou

> Du coup des gamins qui passent sur la journée 2h de récréation dehors c'est bon non ?
> Ou ça s'entend 20 mn au soleil tout nus ? 
> Même moi je vois le soleil 20mn par jour


De soleil hein, être dehors sous la pluie ça ne fonctionne pas.  ::P:  Et donc si tu vis dans un endroit où il fait soleil tous les jours, bravo, tu fais partie des 20% restants.

----------


## Haraban

Merci pour vos encouragements. Ça va un peu mieux pour le grand et le petit n'a toujours pas de symptômes donc on commence enfin à respirer  ::P:  .

----------


## Tyra

Le nourrisson a les anticorps de la maman pendant quelques temps, ça le protège peut-être. On croise les doigts pour vous !

----------


## Jeckhyl

> De soleil hein, être dehors sous la pluie ça ne fonctionne pas.  Et donc si tu vis dans un endroit où il fait soleil tous les jours, bravo, tu fais partie des 20% restants.


C'est marrant j'ai toujours eu notion que les UVA, s'ils sont arrêtés par une vitre, passent majoritairement (genre 80%) au travers des nuages et que donc tu as ta dose même en temps nuageux en traînant un peu ton exposition à l'extérieur.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est marrant j'ai toujours eu notion que les UVA, s'ils sont arrêtés par une vitre, passent majoritairement (genre 80%) au travers des nuages et que donc tu as ta dose même en temps nuageux en traînant un peu ton exposition à l'extérieur.


Ah c'est possible, là j'avoue que ça dépasse mon domaine de compétence. Par contre il faut aimer rester sous la pluie sans protection.

----------


## fishinou

> C'est marrant j'ai toujours eu notion que les UVA, s'ils sont arrêtés par une vitre, passent majoritairement (genre 80%) au travers des nuages et que donc tu as ta dose même en temps nuageux en traînant un peu ton exposition à l'extérieur.


Nuages en décembre, y'a quand même pas grand monde dehors en Tshirt et short ^^

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah oui c'est la faille de mon raisonnement  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

En meme temps il est dit que les 20 min doivent se faire en t shirt et en short ?

Sinon nous c'est la merde. Enfin je dis nous mais c'est moi. Je suis en "vacances" pour garder la bête. 

Elle est malade, bouffe rien, pleure h24. Et sa mère fait semblant d'avoir possiblement le covid pour pas s'en occuper.

Je suis pas venu pour être mère celibataire ok.

Aidez moi.  :Emo:

----------


## fishinou

> En meme temps il est dit que les 20 min doivent se faire en t shirt et en short ?


Si je dis pas de bêtise, le but est quand même que les UVs en question se retrouve en contact avec la peau. Pas en contact avec une veste par dessus un pull ^^

Donc en hiver, même au soleil, la quantité de vitamine D synthétisée doit pas être optimale  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je me savais que j'aurais du persister dans le naturisme.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Si je dis pas de bêtise, le but est quand même que les UVs en question se retrouve en contact avec la peau. Pas en contact avec une veste par dessus un pull ^^
> 
> Donc en hiver, même au soleil, la quantité de vitamine D synthétisée doit pas être optimale


Personnellement ma tête et mes bras sortent du pull. Après je connais pas les us et coutumes du sud de la France.   ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je me demande par quel enchaînement de posts je me retrouve à parler de naturisme dans le topic des parents, et à quel point c'est malsain  ::ninja:: . Un peu comme quand tu vas sur wikipédia pour chercher la recette du gâteau au yaourt et finis inexplicablement, un lien après l'autre, par atterrir sur la page du bondage (ce qui m'arrive tous les jours).

----------


## SuperLowl

Si tes bras sortent du pull, prends-en un à ta taille.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

En fait une "petite" zone d'exposition suffit si mes souvenirs sont bons, genre mains + visage + cou c'est ok. Enfin bon, on est un peu en train d'enfiler des mouches là.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Et sans protection en plus...

----------


## Bah

Se pose la question : Vaut-il mieux mourir d'un manque de Vitamine D ou d'un cancer  ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

On est plutôt en train d'enfiler les moufles.

----------


## fishinou

Ici ça va, 16°C à 12h. J'ai mangé dehors, mes bras ont pris le soleil  :Bath:

----------


## SuperLowl

> Ici ça va, 16°C à 12h. J'ai mangé dehors, mes bras ont pris le soleil


Un temps bien agréable en ce 10 Avril.  ::unsure::

----------


## fishinou

Exactement !

Soleil et 17 annoncé pour ce WE  ::lol::

----------


## Magnarrok

Pluie en île-de-France...

----------


## Ewestyr

Hello les canards parents,

MiniNous a commencé à se décaler bien comme il faut le matin, à ce rythme il va bientôt plus vivre la nuit que le jour, et on aimerait tester un réveil ludique pour lui faire comprendre que non, 4h c’est pas l’heure du réveil. En cherchant un peu, on s’était arrêté sur le Timekeeper chez Tommee Tippee, qui a l’air de cocher pas mal de cases, sauf une : obligation d’être branché, pas de batteries / compartiment à piles, ce qui n’est pas le plus pratique vu la configuration de la chambre.
Certains ont des recommandations ?

Merci !

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Certains ici vont te recommander le Groclock, d'autres le Kid's Sleep Moon.

Mais garde à l'esprit que si tu en achètes un avec un compartiment ) pies, c'est à garder pour les déplacements ou pour conserver les réglages pendant une coupure de courant. Sur nos trois Kid's Sleep moon, des piles neuves de bonne qualité tiennent 72H maximum donc ça ne me parait pas viable comme fonctionnement de tous les jours.

Et surtout, certains ici vont te recommander de ne pas mettre de réveil. Car si ça te "garantit" la tranquillité jusqu'à l'heure définie quand tout le monde en comprends le fonctionnement (nos trois gnomes restent bien sages jusqu'à 07h30 chez nous), ça peut les "pousser" vers un lever systématique à cette heure-là car ils en ont le droit, alors qu'ils auraient pu éventuellement se rendormir certaines fois, et papa et maman avec. :Emo:

----------


## Magnarrok

Nous on utilise la Kidsleep de Pabobo en version nomade sur pile. Ça fait le taf. On définit une heure et il nous appel quand le mouton est réveillé. En même temps la nuit ça fait veilleuse.

Sur pile ça doit durer 6 mois environ.

----------


## Ewestyr

Merci pour vos reco, ça a l'air de correspondre à ce qu'on cherche la tienne Magnarrok.

Tu as le modèle Globetrotter du coup vu que tu parles d'un mouton ? Les autres ont un lapin.

Pour le fait que ça puisse le pousser vers le réveil, à la limite ça ne me dérange pas plus que ça. De base on est pas des gros dormeurs (avant qu'il soit là je me levais en général vers 5h30-6h tous les matins), mais depuis la paternité est passée par là  ::'(: 
Si on peut déjà se lever vers 7h ça serait sûrement bénéfique pour tout le monde.

----------


## Magnarrok

Oui c'est celui là. En tout cas ça fonctionne pour le notre. Il se réveil un peu avant et il attend que le mouton se réveil. 

Après si ton gamin se réveil à 5h et que tu met 7h d'un coup pas sûr que ça fonctionne. Faut essayer en étapes par tranche de demi heure.

----------


## Sigps220

> Certains ici vont te recommander le Groclock, d'autres le Kid's Sleep Moon.
> 
> Mais garde à l'esprit que si tu en achètes un avec un compartiment ) pies, c'est à garder pour les déplacements ou pour conserver les réglages pendant une coupure de courant. Sur nos trois Kid's Sleep moon, des piles neuves de bonne qualité tiennent 72H maximum donc ça ne me parait pas viable comme fonctionnement de tous les jours.
> 
> Et surtout, certains ici vont te recommander de ne pas mettre de réveil. Car si ça te "garantit" la tranquillité jusqu'à l'heure définie quand tout le monde en comprends le fonctionnement (nos trois gnomes restent bien sages jusqu'à 07h30 chez nous), ça peut les "pousser" vers un lever systématique à cette heure-là car ils en ont le droit, alors qu'ils auraient pu éventuellement se rendormir certaines fois, et papa et maman avec.


Piles rechargeables, ça change la vie. Tous les jouets / veilleuses des enfants sont sur des piles rechargeables Amazon Basic, certes tu recharges bien plus souvent que des piles non rechargeables mais un coup de chargeur et 2h après tout est opérationnel.

----------


## Stratosfear

Question qui peut en faire rager plus d'un mais, avez-vous eu des bébé gros dormeurs ?

La notre, 16 mois, nous fait une période de gros dodo depuis 10-15 jours là. C'était déjà une bonne dormeuse, mais là elle bat des records.

Le coucher est à 21h. On l'entend parler à ses peluches avant de dormir donc je dirai qu'elle s'endort en moyenne vers 21h30.
Le matin, c'est 9h au plus tôt habituellement. Là en ce moment ont est sur du 10h et même du 10h30 ce matin, soit une nuit de 13h en moyenne.

Ensuite, c'est sieste de 13h30 à 16h min. et 17h. max. Donc environ 3h de sieste.

On est rendus à 16h de dodo par jour.

Alors bon, moi je m'inquiète pas. Si elle a besoin de dormir, ben elle dort. D'autant que moi je suis également un (trop) gros dormeur donc donc je ne suis pas surpris que ma progéniture aie hérité de ce trait, d'autant plus que c'est la marque des gens intelligents.  ::ninja:: 

Mais de plus en plus, quand on nous en parle dans notre entourage, on nous dit qu'on devrait en parler à un spécialiste etc.... Moi j'envoie tout le monde bouler, mais ça pèse sur madame...
Notre pédiatre nous dit qu'il ne faut pas se prendre la tête, si elle dort autant c'est qu'elle en a besoin. Et je suis bien d'accord.

----------


## fishinou

Moi je m'arrête à "notre pédiatre nous dis que ...".

Sauf problème de confiance envers ta pédiatre, je pense que son avis vaux mieux que votre entourage sur ce point precis.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Virez votre entourage de Facebook  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Stratosfear

> Virez votre entourage de Facebook


Ouais ouais je sais.
En vrai, quand t'as un gamin, qu'est-ce qu'il peut devenir casse-couilles l'entourage... 
C'est jamais méchant, mais tout le monde à un avis à donner sur tous les aspects de la vie de ton gamin sans que tu ne demandes rien, c'est lourd.

Moi je m'en fiche un peu, mais madame a tendance à y attacher plus d'importance et à se remettre en question alors qu'il n'y a pas besoin. C'est aussi parce que l'entourage lourd, il provient principalement de son côté.

----------


## Kariatus

Profitez de votre chance! J'aimerai bien que ce soit pareil ici...

----------


## MilouseVH

Pareil que les autres : pour moi, il faut pas s'inquiéter si le pédiatre dit que c'est OK. Ma 1e a eu une période "grosse dormeuse", avec grosse nuit et grosse sieste. On a laissé faire et profité  :;): .
Et le problème de l'entourage qui donne son avis, c'est vieux comme le monde, malheureusement. Surtout venant de la partie "belle-mère". y'a rien à faire, j'ai l'impression, à part laisser courir et faire comme vous le sentez.

J'avais une question, moi aussi. Les périodes de noël me rendent fous sur un point : le volume de cadeaux offert aux enfants. Voici notre situation pour noël :

- 2 enfants
- 6 jours de voyage pour faire le noël chez les 2 grands-parents, 800km en voiture.
- un coffre de voiture moyen, déjà bien rempli à l'aller avec des vêtements pour 6 jours
- au retour, toute la voiture est ras la gueule remplie de cadeaux, malgré le fait que "oh ça va, cette année on a été raisonnable, on a pas offert trop de cadeaux" (dixit la belle-mère, la belle-soeur...)

ça me rend fou de transporter plus de 400L de volume à chaque noël, en partie parce que la belle-mère ne veut pas écouter quand on lui dit de ne pas trop offrir.
Et quand me femme lui en parle, on lui répond "oh bah ça va, on va pas choisir selon le volume non plus, vous vous débrouillez".

Est-ce que ça vous arrive aussi ? Est-ce qu'on est trop psychorigide ? La réponse D ?

----------


## Tyra

Tu laisses ce qui est encombrant chez elle en lui demandant de l'envoyer par colis car ça ne rentre pas dans la voiture.
(Oui, je sais, ca ne se fait pas de faire ça ^^)

----------


## Wobak

> Mais de plus en plus, quand on nous en parle dans notre entourage, on nous dit qu'on devrait en parler à un spécialiste etc.... Moi j'envoie tout le monde bouler, mais ça pèse sur madame...
> Notre pédiatre nous dit qu'il ne faut pas se prendre la tête, si elle dort autant c'est qu'elle en a besoin. Et je suis bien d'accord.


Tu dis à ta madame de donner le tel du cabinet du pédiatre pour expliquer pourquoi vous devriez voir un spécialiste.

----------


## Ewestyr

> Tu laisses ce qui est encombrant chez elle en lui demandant de l'envoyer par colis car ça ne rentre pas dans la voiture.
> (Oui, je sais, ca ne se fait pas de faire ça ^^)


This.
C'est ce qu'on a fait cette année, sauf qu'on a pas parlé du colis. On a juste laissé les trucs encombrants.
Quand au fait que ça plaît pas ....  ::ninja::

----------


## Stratosfear

> Est-ce que ça vous arrive aussi ? Est-ce qu'on est trop psychorigide ? La réponse D ?


J'ai eu le même problème dans ma belle famille (tiens, encore...) la première année. Eux, ils ont l'habitude de couvrir les gamins de cadeaux, au point où c'en est déraisonnable.
Ce n'est pas des valeurs que je veux transmettre à ma fille (et ma femme est complètement alignée là-dessus). Plusieurs cadeaux oui, mais 2-3 grand maximum.

Du coup, j'avais demandé pour son premier anniversaire de se calmer un peu. Ça n'a pas été respecté et elle a eu 8 cadeaux !
J'ai poussé une gueulante, ça a été un poil tendu parce que j'ai pas super bien réagi quand même, mais au moins à Noël, ils nous ont enfin écouté et le volume de cadeaux était raisonnable.

Sinon, pour le volume, ben tu laisses chez les gens quand tu peux pas. C'est ce qu'on a fait aussi la première année (3 Noël à faire en 2 jours sans repasser par chez nous, et notre plus grande voiture c'est une CLIO) et les cadeaux volumineux restent chez les gens en attendant qu'on repasse les chercher ultérieurement. Curieusement, cette année, on a eu beaucoup moins de trucs volumineux.  ::P:

----------


## Ithilsul

> Question qui peut en faire rager plus d'un mais, avez-vous eu des bébé gros dormeurs ?


Outre les bonnes remarques des autres canards, si ça peut contribuer à proposer une potentielle explication, on nous a dit (et on a constaté) que les enfants dorment beaucoup plus lors des phases de croissance.
On a le cas avec le nôtre (3 ans dans 3 mois) qui est passé de nuits de 8 heures à des nuits de 10 heures, ce qui coïncide pour lui à un gros développement du langage (après une période de régression, qui précède souvent les périodes de "bond en avant").
Si jamais tu constates qu'elle fait des progrès (marche, langage...), ça peut correspondre. 


(ne pas rager, ne pas rager, ne pas rager  ::cry:: )




> This.
> C'est ce qu'on a fait cette année, sauf qu'on a pas parlé du colis. On a juste laissé les trucs encombrants.
> Quand au fait que ça plaît pas ....


J'ai choisi cette option de "tu le gardes chez toi" au cinquième jouet bruyant (et deuxième train de Noël)  offert cette année.

Après avoir laissé ledit train tourner pendant 30 minutes histoire de les faire revenir sur leur "oh mais tu exagères, ce n'est pas si bruyant ces cadeaux...". 
(spoiler : ça l'est et ils ont un peu changé d'avis)

----------


## MilouseVH

Merci pour ce conseil, on y avait pas pensé (véridique). On va tester ça dès l'année prochaine.

Mes parents ont une sacrée palanquée de défauts, mais sur les cadeaux, c'est le top : ils mettent un peu plus d'argent pour un (ou 2 max) cadeaux de qualités. Ma belle-famille privilégie le volume, ils ont l'impression de rater noël si le sapin ne dégueule pas de paquets. Je provoque des incidents diplomatique chaque année car je dis à ma belle-mère que je ne veux rien. ça la rend folle.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Outre les bonnes remarques des autres canards, si ça peut contribuer à proposer une potentielle explication, on nous a dit (et on a constaté) que les enfants dorment beaucoup plus lors des phases de croissance.
> On a le cas avec le nôtre (3 ans dans 3 mois) qui est passé de nuits de 8 heures à des nuits de 10 heures, ce qui coïncide pour lui à un gros développement du langage (après une période de régression, qui précède souvent les périodes de "bond en avant".
> Si jamais tu constates qu'elle fait des progrès (marche, langage...), ça peut correspondre.


Oui oui en ce moment je trouve qu'elle progresse sur plein de sujets assez vite.
Et puis elle mange beaucoup plus aussi, donc pour moi son passage actuel c'est vraiment un pic de croissance.

Mais même en dehors de ce pic, c'est une grosse dormeuse. Et depuis ses 1 mois.  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Mon dernier était un gros dormeur. Eh bah c'est toujours plutôt le cas (il est CM2) mais il a 0 souci lié à ça.

----------


## Ventilo

Ça fait 5 ans que j'explique a mes parents qu'un quad électrique c'est un cadeau de merde alors je vous comprends tout à fait sur la taille des cartons.

----------


## Stratosfear

C'est pas l'encombrement des cadeaux qui me gêne moi, c'est le nombre.

Quand j'étais petit, c'était un ou deux cadeau par personne. J'avais le cadeau de mes parents, celui de mamie, etc... Et c'était très bien a mon sens. En tout cas je ne veux pas habituer ma fille à l'inverse, je ne veux pas qu'elle croule sous les cadeaux à chaque fois.

Je l'avais demandé poliment, ça n'a pas été respecté ("oui mais tu comprends chez nous c'est comme ça". Non, c'est ma fille, c'est moi qui décide). Du coup j'ai gueulé la première fois (de manière un peu exagérée mais bon) et le message est passé maintenant.

----------


## Kazemaho

Pour les bébés gros dormeurs, moi j'en ai un ca dure depuis 15 ans et l'autre depuis 12 ans et ca a pas l'air de leur poser de souci...

----------


## Stratosfear

> Pour les bébés gros dormeurs, moi j'en ai un ca dure depuis 15 ans et l'autre depuis 12 ans et ca a pas l'air de leur poser de souci...


Moi j'en ai un depuis 29 ans (moi-même) et ça me pose pas vraiment de soucis non plus.
Si je n'ai rien pour me réveiller et pas de contraintes le matin, mon cerveau s'allume en général entre 10h, peu importe l'heure à laquelle je me couche (en général je me couche vers 00h, mais j'ai essayé de me coucher plus tôt ou plus tard pour voir si ça changeait quelque chose et pas vraiment).
J'avais essayé de me coucher vers 22h et ça change rien, la seule différence est que je fais une nuit de 12h au lieu de 10.

Bref, mon cerveau a une heure fixe pour se mettre en marche apparemment.

Par contre, en semaine, aucun souci pour me réveiller avec un réveil a 7h (et même sans, maintenant qu'il est reglé je me réveille naturellement 5 minutes avant qu'il sonne).
J'ai jamais eu d'oubli de réveil pour le boulot (ou l'école avant) ou quand j'ai des trucs prévus le week-end. J'ai juste un mode dans mon cerveau qui fait que si y'a pas de trucs à faire le lendemain matin, il prend 10h comme heure de réveil par défaut.   ::P: 

Et bref, j'ai jamais eu de soucis avec ce gros sommeil.

----------


## CHbox

> Pour les bébés gros dormeurs, moi j'en ai un ca dure depuis 15 ans et l'autre depuis 12 ans et ca a pas l'air de leur poser de souci...


Faudrait ptetre les réveiller maintenant ils doivent être assez reposés.

----------


## Ithilsul

::XD:: 

Chhhtt, laisse-le profiter du calme.

Un ado qui hurle comme un nourrisson, ça doit envoyer...

----------


## CHbox

> Chhhtt, laisse-le profiter du calme.
> 
> Un ado qui hurle comme un nourrisson, ça doit envoyer...


Avec la voix qui mue en même temps, le cauchemar.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Chhhtt, laisse-le profiter du calme.
> 
> Un ado qui hurle comme un nourrisson, ça doit envoyer...


Suffit de couper le wifi pour entendre ca en fait...  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mais de plus en plus, quand on nous en parle dans notre entourage, on nous dit q*u'on devrait en parler à un spécialiste* etc.... Moi j'envoie tout le monde bouler, mais ça pèse sur madame...
> *Notre pédiatre* nous dit qu'il ne faut pas se prendre la tête, si elle dort autant c'est qu'elle en a besoin. Et je suis bien d'accord.


Beh du coup c'est fait, vous en avez parlé avec un spécialiste, je vois pas le souci. Dis gentiment à ton entourage d'aller se faire mettre par des cactus ?  ::ninja:: 
A 16 mois je ne vois rien de choquant, tous les enfants ne sont pas pareil, surtout quand ils sont très jeunes...Tu m'aurais dis 3-4 ans j'aurais peut être tiqué aussi, mais là, 16 mois...

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'hésite, les gens qui le conseillent ont une grande expérience, ils ont élevé un voire deux, peut-être même trois enfants, ils savent tout ce qu'il y a à savoir que le sujet  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Redlight

> J'hésite, les gens qui le conseillent ont une grande expérience, ils ont élevé un voire deux, peut-être même trois enfants, ils savent tout ce qu'il y a à savoir que le sujet .


Le soucis c'est que c'est monnaie courante et ce problème se répète à différent niveau. Un/e journaliste vient d'avoir son premier ou son second enfant hop ça enchaîne les podcasts sur l'éducation des enfants etc. Ou ça ouvre la voie à des reconversions professionnelle qui n'ont aucun sens (mais bien sur je vais écouter les conseils d'une nana qui pour faire dormir ses enfants n'a pas trouvé d'autre solution que de les porter contre elle et de se priver de sommeil pendant des mois). C'est vraiment fatiguant ce genre de comportement d'expert autoproclamé. Je sais que la vie de parent est extrêmement prenante au point d'y consacrer la quasi totalité de son temps libre. Mais bordel chaque enfant est différent laisser chacun vivre sa propre expérience et puis ça n'a rien d'extraordinaire d'élever des enfants. L'écrasante majorité de la population le fait depuis des millénaires.

----------


## Teocali

> Le soucis c'est que c'est monnaie courante et ce problème se répète à différent niveau. Un/e journaliste vient d'avoir son premier ou son second enfant hop ça enchaîne les podcasts sur l'éducation des enfants etc. Ou ça ouvre la voie à des reconversions professionnelle qui n'ont aucun sens (mais bien sur je vais écouter les conseils d'une nana qui pour faire dormir ses enfants n'a pas trouvé d'autre solution que de les porter contre elle et de se priver de sommeil pendant des mois). C'est vraiment fatiguant ce genre de comportement d'expert autoproclamé. Je sais que la vie de parent est extrêmement prenante au point d'y consacrer la quasi totalité de son temps libre. Mais bordel chaque enfant est différent laisser chacun vivre sa propre expérience et puis ça n'a rien d'extraordinaire d'élever des enfants. L'écrasante majorité de la population le fait depuis des millénaires.


Et quand on voit ou ça nous a mener, c'est un argument de plus fermer sa gueule quand on a envie de donner des conseils sous pretexte qu'on est parents  ::ninja::

----------


## Ithilsul

Hello,

Je viens solliciter vos conseils pour la gestion de l'absence d'un parent.

Depuis lundi dernier et pendant 3 mois, je vais être toute la semaine en déplacement professionnel et ne serai à la maison avec mon fils que le week-end (parfois pour moins de 48 heures car j'arrive le vendredi soir et peux avoir à repartir le dimanche dans l'après-midi).

Il ne le montre pas trop mais il n'est pas impossible que notre fils, qui a 3 ans dans 3 mois, soit perturbé par cette absence.

On a généralement un appel visio le matin et un le soir pour se voir, mais pour peu qu'il soit en train de jouer, il peut ne pas vouloir venir. 
Ou alors c'est peut-être déjà justement la manifestation d'une insatisfaction ("papa n'est pas là, pourquoi j'irai le voir sur un écran ?").

Est-ce que des canard·e·s ont été confronté à ça dans cette configuration, et comment l'avez-vous géré ?

Je pense déjà lui ramener un petit cadeau (notamment des livres) lors de chaque retour.
Peut-être fabriquer un calendrier illustré pour qu'il comprenne un peu les déroulements, même si je pense qu'à cet âge la projection dans le temps est difficile. 
Voire même une sorte de "jeu" où on déplace Papa sur une carte pour montrer où il est. 

Bien sûr, lors de mes retours, je vais passer beaucoup de temps avec lui (gym, médiathèque, ludothèque, spectacles...).

N'hésitez pas à me faire des retours ou commentaires.  ::):

----------


## Ewestyr

Je suis dans ce cas là, mais depuis sa naissance pour le coup (il a quasi 2 ans) - toutes les semaines je suis absent en général 4 jours, je pars le lundi matin et rentre le jeudi soir.

Pour en avoir discuté pas mal avec des collègues qui sont dans la même situation, le cas peut être pas mal différent en fonction du caractère du ptit, certains vont devenir des pots de colle avec le parent restant (maman ici), et comme le mien j'me fais un peu bouder quand je rentre (mais ça dure pas longtemps), pour d'autres c'est l'inverse complet, celui qui est parti devient un demi-dieu quand il rentre.

On a commencé à lui expliquer très tôt que je devais partir travailler et qu'il allait devoir rester seul / gentil avec maman (il signe, ça a aidé à le faire très tôt).
Pour le temps qui passe, le lundi matin en partant je mets sur le frigo des gros aimants ronds, tous les soirs il en retire un avant d'aller se coucher : c'est le nombre de dodos restants avant que papa rentre à la maison.
Visio le soir pendant un petit 30 mins.
Et pour les cadeaux, on s'en est passé, on ne voulait pas qu'il associe le fait que je parte = un cadeau quand je rentre (mais on essaie de limiter son côté matérialiste, donc c'est un choix).

En général quand je rentre, j'ai le droit à un ptit bout qui arrive en courant à coup de "papa papa !", qui me fait un gros calin, et me fait comprendre ensuite que c'était une connerie de se barrer et qu'il aime sa mère plus que moi  :^_^: 
On s'y fait, surtout que ça part rapidement quand on fait des activités ensemble  :;): 

Donc le seul truc problématique c'est ton ego qui peut en prendre un ptit coup, pour le reste il le vit pas si mal.
Surtout si c'est "juste" pour 3 mois dans ton cas, je m'inquiéterais pas trop.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Rapporter un cadeau me semble être une fausse bonne idée, ça rajoute une dimension, comment dire, exceptionnelle à la situation, alors que ce serait mieux que ça devienne banal. Mais ce n'est que mon avis.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Je suis dans ce cas là, [...]


Whaaa, merci pour ce témoignage, très utile, et merci d'avoir pris le temps de l'écrire.
Très intéressant, ça rejoint 
De notre côté il est du genre joyeux lors des retours, y compris lorsque je suis en sédentaire, donc je pense que j'aurai le privilège d'une salutation enjouée si j'arrive à temps (possiblement juste avant le dodo) mais je crains que si je loupe le coucher, l'enthousiasme sera moins élevé au réveil : "Hmmm ? Ah t'es là ? Ok. Bibi steuplé !"  :^_^: 

Ton système des aimants rejoint un peu ce que j'ai en tête, un "calendrier jeu" ou il avance une case après chaque nuit et ton idée me semble même meilleure car plus simple.




> Rapporter un cadeau me semble être une fausse bonne idée, ça rajoute une dimension, comment dire, exceptionnelle à la situation, alors que ce serait mieux que ça devienne banal. Mais ce n'est que mon avis.


Très bonne remarque, que Ewestyr partage également, et c'est très pertinent, je note.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Rapporter un cadeau me semble être une fausse bonne idée, ça rajoute une dimension, comment dire, exceptionnelle à la situation, alors que ce serait mieux que ça devienne banal. Mais ce n'est que mon avis.


Pareil. Après il peut y avoir un ou deux WE "au pif" où il ramènerait un petit truc. Ca n'en ferait pas une habitude, sur 3 mois. Mais le mieux ce sera la présence et les activités partagées le WE  ::): 
Et faut pas sous-estimer l'adaptabilité des enfants aux situations exceptionnelles de ce genre.

----------


## Primopuelle

Vous auriez un livre sur les mythologie (grecs de préférence) adapté aux enfants/jeunes ado a conseiller ?

----------


## Kiyo

Le feuilleton d’Hermes, le feuilleton d’Ulysse et celui de Thésée sont pour moi vraiment bien faits. J’utilise le premier en classe en ce moment d’ailleurs.

----------


## Primopuelle

Je cherche plutôt un ouvrage généraliste.

----------


## Tyra

> Vous auriez un livre sur les mythologie (grecs de préférence) adapté aux enfants/jeunes ado a conseiller ?


Mon fils a eu les Dieux Grecs de cette collection et il est bien sympa :
https://quellehistoire.com/boutique/...thes-legendes/

----------


## Pelpel

J'ai entendu/lu beaucoup de bien de ce livre sur les dieux Nordiques.
Les auteurs en ont fait un sur les dieux de l'Olympe.

----------


## Primopuelle

Merci je vais regarder. Y'a tellement de références !

----------


## fishinou

Quelle histoire, tu peux commencer par les podcasts pour te faire une idée  :;):

----------


## Ithilsul

D'ailleurs en parlant de podcasts, en novembre, France Inter a enfin sorti la version "petits" (2-4 ans) de ses podcasts avec Toudou. 

Ils sont vraiment bien, notre fils les aime beaucoup et commence à les connaître par cœur. C'est un bon moyen de l'occuper ou d'accompagner un moment moins apprécié (la couche, un trajet en voiture, etc.). Et ça évite les écrans !


Disponible sur leur site, leur appli et les applis de podcasts habituelles.

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, chez nous, la situation est un peu compliquée en ce moment.

Depuis quelques mois, le père de la petite héberge sa sœur, pour diverses raisons que je ne détaillerai pas. Le soucis, c'est que son appartement est minuscule, et qu'il doit maintenant faire cohabiter avec sa fille, durant la semaine où il s'en occupe, sa soeur dépressive et malade chronique. De manière prévisible, c'est très compliqué. Et du coup, l'obsession maternelle dont souffre la petite en temps normale est décuplée depuis.

A côté de ça, elle semble avoir pas mal de problèmes d'oralité, notamment sur l'alimentation.

Tout ça s'est combiné lundi. A l'heure de midi, la petite (que son père avait déposé le matin suite à sa semaine chez lui) s'est visiblement retrouvée avec la gorge encombrée de glaires. Psychologiquement incapable de cracher ou d'avaler, elle s'est crispée, et a fini par vomir tout en appelant maman, qui est donc venue la chercher. A peine était-elle dans la voiture qu'elle avait la pêche, tout allait bien. Moi qui venait d'arriver, je me suis senti dans le rôle du parent inflexible convaincu qu'on vient de l'arnaquer, et déterminé à ne pas trop lui donner l'impression qu'elle avait trouvé une bonne technique.

Résultat, je l'ai gardée l'après-midi, et ça a été infernal. Toutes les 5 minutes, sans exagérer, la petite demandait à voir sa mère, ou à l'appeler. Ma compagne a fini par quitter le boulot plus tôt à cause de ça. Et le soir, pareil. Le simple fait que sa mère s'absente une minute pour aller aux toilettes donnait un "je veux maman". Au moment du repas, elle a trouvé toutes les excuses possibles pour ne pas manger (bon, c'était pas aidé par le fait que j'ai raté la cuisson de la viande, j'admets  ::ninja:: ), allant même jusqu'à trouver les carottes râpées "trop dures à mâcher" (c'est dire le niveau de l'exagération).

Et évidemment, vous l'avez tous vu venir, l'incident du lundi s'est reproduit le mardi midi. Heureusement, la personne chargée de s'en occuper le midi, avertie, a su gérer. Mais le soir-même, rebelote : "je veux pas mettre mon pyjama sans maman", "je veux pas aller aux toilettes sans maman". Sa mère a du s'asseoir à côté d'elle pour qu'elle daigne manger.

Et dans tout ça, la petite prend une quantité monstrueuse de mauvaises habitudes, voire d'éléments de manipulation parfois insupportables (elle va régulièrement, au moindre désaccord, nous accuser d'avoir "gâché sa bonne journée"). Et, là-dedans, ma compagne tend à céder facilement, encourageant pas mal de ces mauvaises habitudes, notamment à l'heure du coucher.

Là-dedans, je me retrouve souvent avec le rôle parfois négatif du parent autoritaire. Et ça crée parfois des tensions avec ma compagne, pourtant consciente de la nécessité de compenser un peu certaines de ces mauvaises habitudes. Le tout sans que celles-ci ne changent réellement au final.

J'avoue avoir un peu peur pour l'avenir du côté de son caractère. Ce n'est pas aidé par le fait que la petite refuse clairement toute intervention extérieure, et que la simple mention d'un médecin, ou de qui que ce soit autre que maman/papa/Maxime provoque une réaction épidermique, qui n'aide pas ma compagne à sauter le pas d'un rendez-vous chez un pédopsychiatre, pourtant envisagé depuis un bon moment...

Et, tout simplement, je meurs d'envie, à certains moments, de simplement sortir un "Non, c'est terminé, tu arrêtes" bien autoritaire, plutôt que d'être constamment dans la négociation, et le carressage dans le sens du poil. Mais bon, ce n'est pas ma fille...

----------


## LeLiquid

Fais ton propre gosse. Tu pourras passer tes nerfs sur lui comme ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Salut à tous !

Je cherche à prendre un abonnement magazine pour mes fils, l'un qui a 3 ans, l'autre qui a 1 an. Un abo pour chacun d'entre eux évidement. Et faut avouer que c'est un peu la jungle !

Je prends tous les avis  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Et faut pas sous-estimer l'adaptabilité des enfants aux situations exceptionnelles de ce genre.


Clair. Cette année ma femme a dû partir plusieurs semaines chez son amant à Marseille, à moins que ce soit pour valider des assis professionnels en suivant des cours. Elle partait k la semaine et rentrait le weekend. La première semaine ça a été mini drame, câlins obligatoires le soir, appels à maman toutes les soirs... A partir de la deuxième semaine : plus rien à battre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et, tout simplement, je meurs d'envie, à certains moments, de simplement sortir un "Non, c'est terminé, tu arrêtes" bien autoritaire, plutôt que d'être constamment dans la négociation, et le carressage dans le sens du poil. Mais bon, ce n'est pas ma fille...


Si ça se trouve c'est ce qu'elle réclame ou dont elle a besoin. Tu n'as pas moyen de voir un pédopsychiatre sans la petite, pour conseil ?

----------


## acdctabs

> Salut à tous !
> 
> Je cherche à prendre un abonnement magazine pour mes fils, l'un qui a 3 ans, l'autre qui a 1 an. Un abo pour chacun d'entre eux évidement. Et faut avouer que c'est un peu la jungle !
> 
> Je prends tous les avis


Ils sont trop petits. Imprime des trucs sur des feuilles volantes.

----------


## amiral_slip

J'ai lu des picsou avant meme de savoir lire, en imaginant mes propres dialogues, alors pourquoi pas? Pour le petit de 1 an par contre, je m'interroge sur la necessité de la chose... a cet age, il peut lire et relire le meme livre des dizaines de fois. Ou le dechirer. ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Ils sont trop petits. Imprime des trucs sur des feuilles volantes.


J'ai dû mal formuler ma requête, je recommence.

Salut à tous !

Je cherche à prendre un abonnement magazine pour mes fils, l'un qui a 3 ans, l'autre qui a 1 an. Un abo pour chacun d'entre eux évidement. Et faut avouer que c'est un peu la jungle !

----------


## Kiyo

Chez nous ce qui avait marché c'était Picoti et Popi quand tout petit puis Toupie et Pomme d'Api à partir de 3 ans. Pour tous ces magazines je trouve le contenu bien équilibré, avec des petits histoires, une grande, deux pages "documentaire" pour ceux après 3 ans et des jeux.

On avait tenté les magazines plus orientés sciences/nature mais ils n'y ont pas accroché. Pareil pour les magazines exclusivement histoires (mes premières histoires, mes belles histoires) qui peuvent être très sympas mais moins variés, du coup eux ont les emprunte de temps en temps à la médiathèque.

----------


## TwinBis

+1 pour les magazines "généralistes" (Popi et Abricot chez nous), c'est ce qui a le mieux marché ici (avant de passer à autre chose les années passant).

----------


## Tyra

Et même si un enfant peut lire 100x le même livre sans se lasser. Ça reste toi qui leur lit a cet âge là. Et de la variété, c'est quand même pas mal. De plus, l'arrivé du magazine dans la boîte au lettre est un évènement assez joyeux  ::): 
Ma mère offre un abonnement a ses petits enfants. 
On a eu Popi et Picoti, et on a préféré Popi.
On a enchaîné sur Toupi et Pomme d'api et maintenant Toboggan. Mes enfants ont 5 et 8 ans.

----------


## NaliReverse

> J'ai dû mal formuler ma requête, je recommence.
> 
> Salut à tous !
> 
> Je cherche à prendre un abonnement magazine pour mes fils, l'un qui a 3 ans, l'autre qui a 1 an. Un abo pour chacun d'entre eux évidement. Et faut avouer que c'est un peu la jungle !


Si tu as une médiathèque près de chez toi on peut souvent y emprunter tout ces magazines.
Cela pourrait permettre de tester avant lesquels plaisent le plus à tes fils et prendre ensuite l'abonnement.

----------


## fishinou

> J'ai lu des picsou avant meme de savoir lire, en imaginant mes propres dialogues, alors pourquoi pas? Pour le petit de 1 an par contre, je m'interroge sur la necessité de la chose... a cet age, il peut lire et relire le meme livre des dizaines de fois. Ou le dechirer.


Il faut revoir ta définition de "lite" je pense  ::ninja:: 

Sinon je plussoie pour pomme d'api, pour le 3 ans. Le 1 an tu lui mets n'importe quoi entre les mains et ça ira bien  ::P: 

Et courage Maxi !

----------


## Supergounou

Merci à tous pour le débroussaillage !  ::): 
Y a "Abricot" qui semble pas mal aussi pour le 3 ans, avec un truc en anglais dans chaque magazine si j'ai bien compris, certains ont essayé ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Le 1 an il faut des livres plastifiés pour la résistance à la bave !  ::XD::

----------


## Kiyo

Abricot chez nous c'est celui qui plait le moins, d'ailleurs quand on a voulu faire le ménage des magazines ce sont les seuls que notre fils a voulu donner. A titre personnel je le trouve un peu moins riche que les autres, mais bon, je ne le déconseillerais pas non plus.

----------


## acdctabs

> J'ai dû mal formuler ma requête, je recommence.
> 
> Salut à tous !
> 
> Je cherche à prendre un abonnement magazine pour mes fils, l'un qui a 3 ans, l'autre qui a 1 an. Un abo pour chacun d'entre eux évidement. Et faut avouer que c'est un peu la jungle !


Tu as dit que tu prenais tous les avis  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Surtout que c'est à peu près la seule réponse censée.  ::ninja::   ::XD::

----------


## Supergounou

> Abricot chez nous c'est celui qui plait le moins, d'ailleurs quand on a voulu faire le ménage des magazines ce sont les seuls que notre fils a voulu donner. A titre personnel je le trouve un peu moins riche que les autres, mais bon, je ne le déconseillerais pas non plus.


Ah ok effectivement ça ne vend pas du rêve.




> Tu as dit que tu prenais tous les avis


Je commence à te connaitre, je savais que tu allais répondre ça !  :^_^:

----------


## Tinya

Chez nous, on a eu Papoum qui a très bien marché avec les 2 premiers (vers 18 mois - 2 ans par contre) mais pas du tout avec le 3ème. Pour 3 ans : mes premières belles histoires c'est très qualitatif je trouve. Nos 3 enfants ont vraiment apprécié et le 2ème (6 ans bientôt) les reprend souvent pour sa sieste. En plus, maintenant, il peut mettre le CD dans le poste pour écouter l'histoire. 
Et je rajoute : je conseille vivement, tous les 3 mois chez ton marchand de journaux préféré, le "Je colle je colorie" aussi appelé "Lola meuh" à partir de 18 mois aussi pour les plus débrouillard : c'est le magazine de gommettes le mieux fait (selon moi, c'est subjectif) et, pour le coup, un immense succès chez mes 3 enfants.

----------


## Kiyo

Ah tiens j’allais justement le conseiller. C’est simple, c’est le seul que mon grand avait adopté et je le trouvais vraiment sympa aussi.

Un peu plus tard il a passé un temps fou sur les ptit doc à coller, et d’ailleurs on les lit encore. Mais c’est hs pour ça, ce sont pas des magazines :x

----------


## Supergounou

Ah non, plus de gommettes !!  :^_^:  La phase du grand est passée, et on n'a pas hâte que le petit s'y mette, c'était infernal !

Merci pour les précisions. Autant pour le 1 an, ça va être assez simple à se décider, autant pour le 3 ans je n'arrive pas à savoir s'il vaut mieux les magazines "histoires" ou ceux plus généralistes.

----------


## Tyra

Test les différentes version avant de t'abonner et voit ce qui plaît à ton enfant.

----------


## Tyra

Tient, en parlant de mythologie Grecque. Je suis allé voir au cinéma Patty et la colère de Poséidon. C'était super chouette et les enfants ont adoré. En plus, cocorico, c'est français  ::):

----------


## Ckao

Vous avez de bons sites pour récupérer des contes audio de qualité? Sur les sites de livres audio on trouve surtout des contes de Grimm/Andersen/Perrault de qualité variable mais c'est pas fou et peu varié. Sur le site de Radio Classique c'est déjà bien plus moderne et qualitatif, vous connaissez d'autres sites du genre?

----------


## TwinBis

Toujours chez Radio France tu as *Oli*.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Quelle histoire, tu peux commencer par les podcasts pour te faire une idée


Je reviens là dessus car mon fils qui fait du latin adore depuis longtemps les mythologies (égyptiennes, grecques,...) mais en regardant ces bouquins ça a vraiment l'air simplifié au possible, un peu trop bébé pour des 10-12 ans non ?

----------


## Bah

En trucs de grande qualité mais qui sort du conte pour aller sur des histoires vraies, y'a les odyssées de France Inter. C'est une tuerie.

----------


## fishinou

> Je reviens là dessus car mon fils qui fait du latin adore depuis longtemps les mythologies (égyptiennes, grecques,...) mais en regardant ces bouquins ça a vraiment l'air simplifié au possible, un peu trop bébé pour des 10-12 ans non ?


Clairement. On est plus sur le créneau 6-8 ans je dirais.

Je plussoie Les Odyssées de France Inter, y'en à un petit paquets et c'est très quali, mes gamins les connaissent quasi par coeur  ::P:  OLI aussi évidemment.

Y'a Bestioles aussi qui est très bien. Et en vrac : Les petites graines, Club Citrouillades, Petits Vulgaires, Encore une Histoire, Les histoires pas sage de la baba Yaga, Les petits Mythos ...

Mes gamins en consomment tellement, on a fait le tour de Deezer je penses  ::P:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Et la série La Sagesse Des Mythes aux éditions Glénat ? ça a l'air vraiment bien !

Merde c'est pas le topic BD ici.  ::wacko::

----------


## Ckao

Merci pour les suggestions, Oli est tout à fait dans le genre de ce que je cherche!

Edit: quoique, je ne trouve pas comment les enregistrer en mp3 sur leur site...

----------


## fishinou

Ah merde j'avais raté ce détail ... C'est du streaming, aps sûr que ce soit possible de DL ça légalement  ::unsure::

----------


## Ckao

Tant pis, à l'occasion ça pourra servir (Oli et les Odyssées ont vraiment l'air super) mais c'est pour mettre des histoires sur une enceinte mp3 qu'il a à disposition dans sa chambre. A 4 ans et demi il n'a pas encore de tablette ou de téléphone pour le streaming  ::P:

----------


## fishinou

Dans ce cas, il reste la solution de l'enceinte Merlin pour son anniversaire ^^

----------


## Ckao

J'y pense oui, c'est pas donné mais ça a l'air très bien.

----------

